# 

## _PAK_

Witajcie  :smile:  Zakładam nowy temat aby służył nam w nadchodzącym nowym 2015 roku. Zapraszam chętnych do dzielenia się informacjami, postępami, zamiarami- ogólnie piszcie INWESTORZY 2015  :smile:  ten rok należy do nas  :smile:

----------


## _PAK_

U nas PNB już jest- zatwierdzone 13 października- teraz gromadzenie funduszy i w przyszłym roku zamierzamy zacząć, pewnie dopiero na jesień ale po drodze jest jesze kilka spraw do załatwienia- np przyłącza, wycinka drzewa na więżbę, stawianie blaszaka podręcznego itd

----------


## m*kasia

Jakby na sprawę nie patrzeć, chyba muszę się "przekleić"  z bocianków '14 do bocianków '15. Miały być już fundament, ale nadal na działce są tylko nawłocie, może przyszły rok będzie łaskawszy  :wink:  

Pozwolenie już nabrało mocy urzędowej i leżakuje w domu. Pierwsza łopata ma być wbita w sierpniu.... dopiero w sierpniu  :cry: 




> Witam,
> 
> W telegraficznym skrócie jakie mamy plany, jakie możliwości, a jakie marzenia.
> 
> Więc tak, nasz wyśniony, wymarzony projekt, to lustrzana wersja projektu Dominik z pracowni Dom Dla Ciebie. 
> 
> http:// http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/projekty-domow-parterowych-z-poddaszem-uzytkowym/dominik,568,lustro.html
> 
> Projekt ten jako jedyny spośród oglądanych (a jak chyba wszyscy oglądaliśmy ich tysiące) spełniał wszystkie wymagania, czyli:
> ...

----------


## _PAK_

Witaj Kasia  :smile:  Widzisz każdego coś spotyka na drodze...my tez mieliśmy w planach na wiosnę fundamenty, ale mąż miał wypadek, auto skasowane (zrzuciło go z drogi centralnie w płot i drzewo) na szczęście nics ię mu nie stało, ale auto skasowane i kasiorka fundamentowa poszła na "nowe" 4 kółka...ale nie rezygnujemy tylko dalej marzymy o naszym domku- a budować będziemy wg projektu* Jeżyna 3* (bez zmian-lustrzane odbicie) i również tak jak Wy z oszczędności przynajmniej do SSO lub SSZ

http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-jezy...A1970?lustro=1

----------


## m*kasia

Trzeba być dobrej myśli i przeć do przodu  :wink:   Zobaczymy co przyniesie nadchodzący rok. Miejmy nadzieję, że przybliży nas choćby o krok do realizacji naszych marzeń.

Jakieś szczególne wytyczne zadecydowały o wyborze akurat tego projektu?  :wink:

----------


## _PAK_

> Trzeba być dobrej myśli i przeć do przodu   Zobaczymy co przyniesie nadchodzący rok. Miejmy nadzieję, że przybliży nas choćby o krok do realizacji naszych marzeń.
> 
> Jakieś szczególne wytyczne zadecydowały o wyborze akurat tego projektu?


Masz racje, nowy rok- nowe kroki w kierunku spełnienia marzeń  :smile: 

Chciałam mieć prosty w bryle z garażem domek, nie jakieś wybujałe metraże. Ważne były 4 sypialnie nasza z małą garderobą + 2 dzieci (póki co jedno mamy) i mały gościnny w formie małej biblioteczki. Do tego chciałam spiżarnie, 2 łazienki- jedna z wanna a druga z prysznicem jak to mój mąż określił "robocza". Bez balkonów, wykuszy itp- ten projekt akurat przypadł do gustu mnie i męzowi  :smile:

----------


## _PAK_

Aaa i mamy wąską działkę, więc u nas parterówka odpadała, a nam i tak się podobają z poddaszem więc nie mieliśmy oporów  :smile:

----------


## adku85

adku85 witajcie razem z małżonką planujemy w przyszłym roku 2015 rozpocząć budowę domu projekt indywidualny.

----------


## m*kasia

Witamy nowego budowniczego. Pozwolenie już jest?  :big tongue:

----------


## _PAK_

> adku85 witajcie razem z małżonką planujemy w przyszłym roku 2015 rozpocząć budowę domu projekt indywidualny.


WITAMY  :smile:  fajnie, że jestescie  :smile:  Napisz coś więcej o Waszym projekcie.

----------


## adam_mk

Witajcie!
Do "uruchamiania" Waszych domów jest jeszcze dość daleko, bo często nawet fundamentów jeszcze nie ma, ale sugeruję, abyście więcej uwagi poświecili temu - JAK ten dom ma "działać" aniżeli - jaki ma być kolor ścian w salonie.
 :Lol: 
Forum jest spore.
Porzućcie mniemanologię i szukajcie wiedzy.
Rzetelnej, sprawdzonej - o poszczególnych instalacjach i etapach budowy.

Czemu tu napisałem to, co napisałem?
- Bo PONOWNIE zaczęła się lawina głupot we wszystkich działach forum...
Że na podłogówce się drewna nie daje...
Że ściany muszą oddychać...
Że kominek ma być duży...
Że ocieplenie ma być jak najlepsze a współczynniki utraty ciepła maja być 0,000nic...
Że nie ma jak to dom pasywny...
O wentylacji - że grawitacyjna najlepsza...
I wiele , wiele podobnych...
Wielu "starych" i już wyedukowanych się pobudowało i przestali zaglądać.
Wielu "nowych" zamiast co poczytać, zadaje idiotyczne pytania i ma pretensje - że nie rozumie dawanych odpowiedzi...

A fizyka budynku jest taka, jaka zawsze była i będzie!
Postarajcie się ją DOBRZE zrozumieć, bo pomaga w dokonywaniu optymalnych wyborów.

Adam M.

----------


## m*kasia

Dziękujemy doświadczonemu za rady  :smile:  

Z natury jestem bardzo nieufna i butna, więc jak ktoś mi mówi/ pisze,  że czegoś się nie robi, że się nie da albo, że koniecznie coś trzeba zrobić, bo inaczej to dom się zawali albo będzie "mostek termiczny" (czasem mam wrażenie, że na FM tylko o mostkach się pisze) , to z pewnością sprawdzę to w 30 innych miejscach, a dopiero potem w to ewentualnie uwierzę  :wink:

----------


## adku85

Witaj kasiu pozwolenia jeszcze nie mamy dopiero 10 listopada złożyliśmy dokumenty.
Jesteśmy jednak dobrej myśli że w końcu się uda .

----------


## adku85

Budować będziemy dom nie podpiwniczony z mieszkalnym poddaszem dół to:
kuchnia
pokój
Salon
ubikacja,prysznic,umywalka jednym słowem mała łazienka
pomieszczenie gospodarcze
kotłownia
poddasze:
3 pokoje
lazienka

----------


## m*kasia

Czyli zestaw jak u wszystkich  :big tongue:  Na jakim metrażu to rozłożone? My mamy tylko 91.5 a jak patrzę na to wszystko to mi się wydaję że za dużo i że w sumie jeden pokój moglibyśmy obciąć  :big tongue: 

U nas dokumenty dość sprawnie poszły, w sumie mieliśmy tylko jedną cofkę z urzędu bo pani biurwa nii zauwazyła oznaczenia kierunku wywalonego na pół strony  :big grin:

----------


## adku85

Nie powiem ci jaki metraż bo nie chcę wprowadzać w błąd

----------


## adku85

A projekt jest w starostwie jak już do mnie wróci to napisze
a papierologia to już trwa u nas ponad 2 lata

----------


## _PAK_

> A projekt jest w starostwie jak już do mnie wróci to napisze
> a papierologia to już trwa u nas ponad 2 lata


A czemuż tak długo? Nie spiszno Wam było? My pod koniec siernia kupiliśmy projekt, potem adaptacja na naszą działkę i 13.10 odebralismy PNB  :smile:

----------


## _PAK_

> Budować będziemy dom nie podpiwniczony z mieszkalnym poddaszem dół to:
> kuchnia
> pokój
> Salon
> ubikacja,prysznic,umywalka jednym słowem mała łazienka
> pomieszczenie gospodarcze
> kotłownia
> poddasze:
> 3 pokoje
> lazienka


To podbnie ja u nas, z tym że pokój z dołu powędrował na górę , no i my mamy garaż w bryle domu.

----------


## m*kasia

My projekt kupiliśmy w styczniu, ale do roboty wzięliśmy się w maju  :wink:  W lipcu złożyliśmy komplet papierów no i w połowie września decyzja się podjęła   :wink:

----------


## _PAK_

> My projekt kupiliśmy w styczniu, ale do roboty wzięliśmy się w maju  W lipcu złożyliśmy komplet papierów no i w połowie września decyzja się podjęła


My w lutym działkę kupiliśmy  :big tongue: 

* mamy 2-gą stronę  :big grin:

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Muszę tu przekierować bratową ,też ruszą wiosną ze szkieletowym w wykonaniu Apisu , poczyta to może obcym uwierzy ..

----------


## m*kasia

> Muszę tu przekierować bratową ,też ruszą wiosną ze szkieletowym w wykonaniu Apisu , poczyta to może obcym uwierzy ..


A w co konkretnie ma uwierzyć?

----------


## adku85

My naszą działkę kupilismy w 2012 roku i od razu zaczelismy przygotowania do budowy itak to trwa aż do dziś :bash:  :bash:

----------


## snajper69

Hej.  Jako kompletny nowicjusz i ja się dołączę do tej rozmowy.  Plan na rozpoczęcie budowy mamy na wiosnę 2015. Działka jest ( trochę problematyczna,  ponieważ z lasem, do tego dochodzi jeszcze 12m odstępu od lasu)  ale mam nadzieję że się zmieścić.  Projekt indywidualny ale na podstawie Reksio 2g ( z drobnymi zmianami w środku) teraz czekamy na nową mapę od geodety, architekt dokończy zmiany w projekcie i będziemy składać podanie o PNB.

----------


## _PAK_

> My naszą działkę kupilismy w 2012 roku i od razu zaczelismy przygotowania do budowy itak to trwa aż do dziś


Adku doczekacie się, teraz nabierzecie rozpędu  :smile:

----------


## _PAK_

> Hej.  Jako kompletny nowicjusz i ja się dołączę do tej rozmowy.  Plan na rozpoczęcie budowy mamy na wiosnę 2015. Działka jest ( trochę problematyczna,  ponieważ z lasem, do tego dochodzi jeszcze 12m odstępu od lasu)  ale mam nadzieję że się zmieścić.  Projekt indywidualny ale na podstawie Reksio 2g ( z drobnymi zmianami w środku) teraz czekamy na nową mapę od geodety, architekt dokończy zmiany w projekcie i będziemy składać podanie o PNB.


Witamy  :smile:  Też oglądaliśmy taką z lasem, piękna była ale na granicy innego województwa.

----------


## adku85

Witaj snajper 69

----------


## KorBa81

Witam wszystkich. My również zaczynamy budowę w 2015, późnym latem lub wczesna jesień. Plan na 2015 to SSO. Dom parterowy około 145 m, dach płaski. Dokument do PNB już złożone. Jestem na etapie poszukiwania wykonawców, sprawdzam ofertę składów budowlanych. Będziemy budować z silikatów.

----------


## snajper69

Hej adku85.  Widziałem że jesteś z Białegostoku. Masz może jakąś wizualizacje projektu domu?

----------


## _PAK_

> Hej.  Jako kompletny nowicjusz i ja się dołączę do tej rozmowy.  Plan na rozpoczęcie budowy mamy na wiosnę 2015. Działka jest ( trochę problematyczna,  ponieważ z lasem, do tego dochodzi jeszcze 12m odstępu od lasu)  ale mam nadzieję że się zmieścić.  Projekt indywidualny ale na podstawie Reksio 2g ( z drobnymi zmianami w środku) teraz czekamy na nową mapę od geodety, architekt dokończy zmiany w projekcie i będziemy składać podanie o PNB.


Fajny domek  :smile:  Trzymam kciuki za PNB  :smile:  Aaa i też mamy podobne, lecz mniejsze okienko na dachu  :smile:

----------


## PlaNetka27

Witam jestem Paula i razem z mezem planujemy rozpoczac budowe w przyszlym roku. Jestesmy z woj. kuj.pom. To co mamy do tej pory to dzialka, wybrany projekt ( Ewa z pracowni horyzont) akurat dzis do nas dotarl :Smile:  Czekamy teraz na mapke do celow projektowych, kompletujemy wszystkie potrzebne dokumenty i do konca roku chcemy zlozyc PNB  :Smile:  
Budowac bedziemy niestety z kredytem ale systemem gospodarczym wiec mamy nadzieje ze uda nam sie troche zaoszczedzic  :Smile:  Sama dzialka dosc problematyczna, ksztalt idealny bo prostokat lecz problem byl taki ze prasie przez srodek przechodza linie nn. W energetyce powiedziano nam ze mozemy je usunac na swoj koszt ( 20tys.) No wiec ich olalismy i znalezlismh projekt ktory zmiesci sie doslownie na styk :Smile:  No i to narazie tyle. Pozdrawiamy!

----------


## _PAK_

> Witam jestem Paula i razem z mezem planujemy rozpoczac budowe w przyszlym roku. Jestesmy z woj. kuj.pom. To co mamy do tej pory to dzialka, wybrany projekt ( Ewa z pracowni horyzont) akurat dzis do nas dotarl Czekamy teraz na mapke do celow projektowych, kompletujemy wszystkie potrzebne dokumenty i do konca roku chcemy zlozyc PNB  
> Budowac bedziemy niestety z kredytem ale systemem gospodarczym wiec mamy nadzieje ze uda nam sie troche zaoszczedzic  Sama dzialka dosc problematyczna, ksztalt idealny bo prostokat lecz problem byl taki ze prasie przez srodek przechodza linie nn. W energetyce powiedziano nam ze mozemy je usunac na swoj koszt ( 20tys.) No wiec ich olalismy i znalezlismh projekt ktory zmiesci sie doslownie na styk No i to narazie tyle. Pozdrawiamy!


Witamy  :smile:  Fajnie, ze udało się wybrnąć sposobem z sytacji działkowej  :smile: 


Super, że jest nas coraz więcej  :smile:  Rok 2015 należy do nas!  :smile:

----------


## m*kasia

> Sama dzialka dosc problematyczna, ksztalt idealny bo prostokat lecz problem byl taki ze prasie przez srodek przechodza linie nn. W energetyce powiedziano nam ze mozemy je usunac na swoj koszt ( 20tys.) No wiec ich olalismy i znalezlismh projekt ktory zmiesci sie doslownie na styk No i to narazie tyle. Pozdrawiamy!


U nas linie przebiegają w 1/3 długości działki, więc też musieliśmy kombinować  :big tongue:  Może i lepiej, bo dzięki temu domek nam się ładnie usytuował na działce dzieląc jej powierzchnię na pół (pół przed domem, pół za domem). Jakbyśmy sami ustawili dom na działce, to pewnie byśmy się przybliżyli dużo bardziej do drogi, a z perspektywy czasu już wiem, że nie byłoby to dobre rozwiązanie  :wink:

----------


## PlaNetka27

No u nas niestety za domem bedzie malo miejsca bo thlko wymagane 4metry ale tak naprawde nie robi to nam wiekszej roznicy bo wyjscie z salonu przenosimy na boczna sciane z boku bedziemy miec sporo miejsca a z przodu to juz wogole no ale najwazniejsze ze wogole uda sie postawic tam taki dom jaki od poczatku nam sie podobal, dzialka w darowiznie wiec nie ma co nadzekac tylko kombinowac :Smile:

----------


## _PAK_

> No u nas niestety za domem bedzie malo miejsca bo thlko wymagane 4metry ale tak naprawde nie robi to nam wiekszej roznicy bo wyjscie z salonu przenosimy na boczna sciane z boku bedziemy miec sporo miejsca a z przodu to juz wogole no ale najwazniejsze ze wogole uda sie postawic tam taki dom jaki od poczatku nam sie podobal, dzialka w darowiznie wiec nie ma co nadzekac tylko kombinowac


Widzisz, nie każdy ma idealne działki, u nas działka ma szerokosć 20m, więc też musieliśmy szukać domu żeby się zmieścił, z jeden strony mamy 4m , a z drugiej 4,5...przed domem rurociąg z wodą więc też odległość od drogi wyjdzie 12-15m, a za domem jeszcze sporo bo prawie 20m  :smile:

----------


## PandoraPS

Na wstępie chciałem przywitać się z użytkownikami forum, tak więc WITAM  :smile:  Planowaliśmy z żoną rozpocząć budowę fundamentów wczesną jesienią 2014 - tak by postały sobie do wiosny 2015, jednak uzyskanie decyzji PnB przeciągało się dosyć długo (bite 65 dni). Na szczęście decyzję już otrzymaliśmy i teraz tylko czekamy na jej uprawomocnienie. Możliwe, że w tym roku rozpoczniemy jeszcze prace przygotowawcze, typu ściągnięcie wierzchniej warstwy ziemi i wyrównanie terenu, jednak pełny start przewidujemy na 2015 rok. Nasz projekt do Pandora PS z domenadom.pl ( http://www.domenadom.pl/produkty/181/pandora-ps.html ). Do projektu wprowadziliśmy minimalne poprawki, takie jak świetliki w garażu i pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, oraz powiększenie okna w jadalni - także tylko kosmetyka. Budować chcemy z Ytonga - aktualnie poszukujemy sprawdzonej ekipy, kierownika budowy oraz przeczesujemy składy budowlane i porównujemy ceny  :smile:  To tyle na wstępie, życzę powodzenia wszystkim zaczynającym w 2015  :smile:

----------


## PaniKasia

Witam wszystkich serdecznie i także pragnę się przyłączyć do zacnego grona :smile:  My budujemy w Szczecinie, papierologia cała jest juz za nami a start planujemy na kwiecień. Domek parterowy, projekt indywidualny. Posadowiony na płycie, ściany najpewniej solbet, więźba prefabrykowana. Reszta wyjdzie w praniu, buszuję od jakiegoś czasu po forum w poszukiwaniu inspiracji i cennych wskazówek i natknęłam się na ten temat, miło że juz nas trochę jest! A to dopiero listopad :smile:

----------


## adku85

> Hej adku85.  Widziałem że jesteś z Białegostoku. Masz może jakąś wizualizacje projektu domu?


Snajper 69 dopiero będę mógł pokazać projekt domu jak wruci do mnie ze starostwa i to pod warunkiem że będę umiał dodac zdjęcie.

----------


## snajper69

Adku85 w razie komplikacji daj znać,  pomogę  :smile:

----------


## adku85

Dobra

----------


## adku85

Snajper69 z czego będziesz budować?  
Bo ja się waham pomiędzy silikatem a siporeksem.

----------


## wendaboj

Witam,
na wiosnę ruszamy z budową Domu w Złoci G2 (podgląd). Jak na razie mamy wszystkie papiery i właśnie skończyłem prowadzić prąd i wodę (było ok. 70 metrów). Został jeszcze tylko problem z jakiego materiału budować bo nie umiemy się zdecydować ale mam całą zimę by się podowiadywać, poczytać i podjąć decyzję. Z racji tego, że budował będę w większości sam to plan na 2015 to zrobienie fundamentów, 2016 - ściany i dach a potem reszta, ale jak będzie rzeczywiście to czas pokaże. Pozdrawiam

----------


## snajper69

Hmm bardzo trafne pytanie.  Tak na prawdę to nie mam bladego pojęcia  :smile:   chce budować dom,  a kompletnie się na tym nie znam. Dlatego musicie mi pomóc,  planujemy budowę w systemie extremalnie gospodarczym  :smile:  ,  co nie oznacza że  z najgorszych materiałów,  raczej liczę na ograniczeniu opłacania "pracowników"

----------


## _PAK_

Witam wszystkich nowicjuszy- super, że się już spora grupka INWESTORÓW zebrała  :smile:

----------


## PandoraPS

wendaboj - fajny projekt, znajduję w nim analogie do mojego, ja posiadam wąską działkę i szukałem czegoś*bardziej kompaktowego. Z pewnością będę obserwował postępy prac. Chciałbym też wiele prac wykonać sam, ale chyba jednak budowę*SSZ raczej zlecę fachowcom. Powodzenia!

----------


## adku85

Czy wszyscy macie już wybrane materiały z których będziecie budować wasze domy?
czym się  kierowaliscie  przy wyborze danego materiału. ?
bo ja się waham pomiędzy silikatem a siporeksem.

----------


## PaniKasia

silka chyba zimniejsza jest ale za to dłuzej utrzymuje ciepło, zaleta taka że z 18cm można stawiać już ścianę konstrukcyjną, a zawsze to metraż troszku większy :smile:  My wybraliśmy beton komórkowy tzn mąż wybrał. Twierdzi, że jest ciepły i dość dobrze bedzie się murować . Zapewne wpływ na to jakim materiałem budujemy ma cena, w różnych regionach Polski różne ceny a czasem jakiś lokalny producent się znajdzie i wtedy może warto wziąć go pod uwagę.

----------


## adku85

Tak silkat jest dużo tańszy w poruwnaniu do betonu komórkowego ale za to jest o wiele mniejszy i ciężejszy od betonu komórkowego co ma znaczenie przy szybkości wznoszenia ścian.

----------


## snajper69

Ja to nie mam pojęcia na co się zdecydować...

----------


## _PAK_

> Czy wszyscy macie już wybrane materiały z których będziecie budować wasze domy?
> czym się  kierowaliscie  przy wyborze danego materiału. ?
> bo ja się waham pomiędzy silikatem a siporeksem.


U nas pustak ceramiczny.

----------


## adku85

W przyszlym roku z początkiem wiosny zacznę porównywać ceny materiałów w Białymstoku i okolicy w tedy zadecydujemy z żoną jaki materiał.

----------


## adam_mk

"Został jeszcze tylko problem z jakiego materiału budować bo nie umiemy się zdecydować ..."

" Tak na prawdę to nie mam bladego pojęcia chce budować dom, a kompletnie się na tym nie znam. Dlatego musicie mi pomóc,"
Jeszcze jeden optymista, psia krew...
Radzić można tylko MĄDREMU księciu!!!

"My wybraliśmy beton komórkowy tzn *mąż wybrał.* Twierdzi, że jest ciepły i dość *dobrze bedzie się murować* "
Rozumiem - mężowi... się będzie murować...
A Wam - mieszkać - JAK?

Zastanowiliście się wszyscy *CO* będziecie budować?
Dom energooszczędny, pasywny, autonomiczny energetycznie, bezobsługowy, tani w eksploatacji, tani w budowie (na sprzedaż!)...?
WSZYSTKIE te domy?
NARAZ???!!!

Na razie to macie wizję (nawet nie wszyscy) JAKI on będzie. Bryłę, wygląd...
Jak dojdzie do tego - jak go dokończyć czy utrzymać - będą płacze!
TERAZ jest czas na zastanowienie się - CO budujecie.
Bieda-domek kryty wata za kupę kasy czy DOM?
Jeszcze kasy nie wydaliście/nie wydajecie...
POTEM odwrotu już nie będzie!

Czytać, myśleć, nabywać wiedzy!
Decydować tylko wtedy jak się wie na co się decydujemy i - *CZEMU!*

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"W przyszlym roku z początkiem wiosny zacznę porównywać ceny materiałów w Białymstoku i okolicy w tedy zadecydujemy z żoną jaki materiał. "
Pierwszy dom - dla wroga..
Drugi - dla przyjaciela...
Trzeci - dla siebie!
W przeszłym roku zadecydujecie z czego wybudować dom dla wroga....

Jestem puszczyk... Kasandra...
Wiem, że DOM dla siebie buduje się tak, żeby był DOBRY.
Nie tak - że zobaczy się kiedyś z czego i za ile...
DOBRY dom to wiadra potu.
Nie - kasy!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"U nas pustak ceramiczny. ..."

Z WSZYSTKIMI konsekwencjami tej decyzji!
Czy chcesz czy nie!

Adam M.

----------


## snajper69

Witaj Adam_mk,  jak widzisz zebrało się tu grono amatorów którzy z tego co piszesz,  nie mają kompletnie pojęcia jak prawidłowo zabrać się za budowę domu -  i słusznie.  Ja przyznaje się bez bicia że moja wiedza na ten temat jest bliska 0... 

Mam zatem prośbę,  czy mógł byś nas jakoś  nakierowac nad czym powinniśmy się skupić zanim zaczniemy wydawać niepotrzebnie pieniądze.  Gdzie szukac odpowiedzi.  

Z góry dziekuję za współpracę.

----------


## _PAK_

> "U nas pustak ceramiczny. ..."
> 
> Z WSZYSTKIMI konsekwencjami tej decyzji!
> Czy chcesz czy nie!
> 
> Adam M.


Nie rozumiem o co chodzi? każdy materiał ma swoje plusy i minusy, może konkretniej, przybliżysz mi te wszystkie konsekwencje?

----------


## PaniKasia

My tu przyszliśmy aby nas oświecono troszkę , dzielić się wiedzą i doświadczeniem będziemy za lat pare jak już dom dla SIEBIE wybudujemy, odpokutujemy błędy domu dla WROGA i PRZYJACIELA, teraz liczymy, że trochę wiedzy tajemnej nam skapnie coby tych błędów było jak najmniej. :big grin:  To niej jest też tak, że każdy tu przyszedł i czeka na drapane, ze zaraz ktos mu cała fizykę budowy podaruję w pigułce. Ja jestem laikiem, czytam forum od lat kilku z reguły każdy chwali swoje wybory, zagadnien czystko fizycznych nie kumie :Confused: . Czytam o cudzych wyborach i czym są podyktowane. U nas może byc tak, że jak czas pozwoli to mąż wymuruje sam, a skoro tak to niech muruje czym chce wg jego opinii beton komórkowy jest wporzo :big grin:  Nie budujemy domu pasywnego ani jakiegoś hipegenergooszczędnego. Dom na płycie, gazobeton i 15 cm grafitu, bryła niezbyt zwarta. Ale adam _mk wiem ,  ze ma być ładny :cool:

----------


## adku85

> "W przyszlym roku z początkiem wiosny zacznę porównywać ceny materiałów w Białymstoku i okolicy w tedy zadecydujemy z żoną jaki materiał. "
> Pierwszy dom - dla wroga..
> Drugi - dla przyjaciela...
> Trzeci - dla siebie!
> W przeszłym roku zadecydujecie z czego wybudować dom dla wroga....
> 
> Jestem puszczyk... Kasandra...
> Wiem, że DOM dla siebie buduje się tak, żeby był DOBRY.
> Nie tak - że zobaczy się kiedyś z czego i za ile...
> ...


Witam adamie_mk. 
1.  Otóż tak jak napisałem zdecyduję wiosną 2015 jaki materiał (silikat , beton komórkowy) z tych dwóch i nie ukrywam że cena ma tu znaczenie a dlatego     wiosną bo w tym roku nie ruszy moja budowa a ceny pewnie się zmienią, 
2. według mnie oba te materiały mają swoje wady i zalety np. silikat jest ciepły, cichy ale też jest ciężki mały co wydłuża czas budowy , beton komórkowy jest lekki latwy w obróbce itd.
3. I dla twojej informacji nie mam zamiaru budować domu dla kogo kolwiek a już na pewno nie dla wroga tylko dla siebie i swojej rodziny.
a tak w ogóle to nie rozumiem dlaczego jesteś taki jadowity nie sądzę abyś ty osobiście znał się na wszystkim . Po to w końcu jest to forum aby pytać i jeżeli ktoś ma wiedzę na dany temat i chce się tą wiedzą podzielić z innymi to myślę że jest ok.a ty szydzisz sobie z innych.
jak jestem w błędzie to z góry przepraszam.

----------


## draazeka

przepraszam za OT, adam_mk sprawdź proszę wiadomość, na adres mailowy podany w sygnaturce nie można wysłać maila.

----------


## adam_mk

To prawda, że jeszcze nie wiecie ile i czego nie wiecie...
Gdzie się dowiadywać?
Są mądre książki, fora (to też!), można pytać...

Czego nie wolno?
Nie wolno BEZKARNIE twierdzić - a co mi tam kto będzie gadał - ja wiem swoje i postawię TO, CO CHCĘ!
Tej prawdy wiele osób uczy się pod koniec budowy, jak szkatuła już pustawa i wielu rzeczy cofnąć/poprawić się już nie da.

Pierwsza i nadrzędna sprawa, nad jaka się trzeba zastanowić to - CO chcecie zbudować.
(wygląd obojętny, istotna jest fizyka działania tego, co budujecie).

Jest wiele możliwości i zależnie od wielu przyczyn - wybierane są różne tak samo często.

Dom lekki, szkieletowy.
Dom ciężki, masywny, murowany, PEŁNY.
Bieda-domek kryty watą
Dom w technologii szalunku traconego (trocinobeton, termomur itp)...
Dom modułowy, prefabrykowany...
Dom drewniany, z bala...
Są i inne...
Glinobitka, glinosłomobela, dom z chrustu, wrzośca, dom earhship, adobe, cordwood...

KAŻDY ma jakieś zalety.
WSZYSTKIE maja tez jakieś wady!

Waszym zadaniem na teraz jest poznać te zalety ale bardziej - WADY.
Dopiero wtedy będziecie w stanie podejmować takie decyzje, które co najmniej nie będą wad powiększały, jeżeli ich nie zminimalizują.

Czegokolwiek byście nie wybrali, to powinniście pamiętać przez cały czas budowy a także i potem o tym, ze...
Dom ten budujecie w HYDROSFERZE ZIEMI.
Woda jest wszędzie i zawsze. W różnych postaciach, ilościach, stanach skupienia.
Zaczyna się 10km nad naszymi głowami a kończy 10km pod stopami.
Dom MUSI dobrze z nią współpracować, bo inaczej nie zapewni komfortu (oczekiwanego) i nie będzie trwały.

BARDZO istotna jest sprawa posadowienia tego domu.
Obejrzyjcie sobie jakieś mapy...
Domy zwykle stoją przy drodze (wiejskiej, osiedlowej).
Im "starsza" okolica tym bardziej te drogi przebiegają "na ukos" (względem kierunku Pn-Pd).
CZEMU?!!!
To kwestia dostępnego we wnętrzach oświetlenia. Słoneczka we wnętrzach przez szybkę zaglądającego > nastroju>zdolności do wypoczynku>trwałości elewacji>zarastania mchem połaci (lubi cień i wilgoć).
I to - nie latem, kiedy słońca sporo a dzień długi, ze skończyć się nie chce a - ZIMY!
To także, mało już teraz istotna, sprawa zysków solarnych otrzymywanych przez ściany.
Wieki zbieranych doświadczeń pokazały, ze optymalne ustawienie domu względem stron świata to takie, gdzie węgły wskazują Pn, Pd, W, Z.
Wtedy wszystkie ściany mają "swoją chwilkę ze Słońcem".
A co za tym idzie - WSZYSTKIE wnętrza.
Teraz decyzje:
Ranny ptaszek czy sowa ze mnie?
GDZIE ma być salon a gdzie sypialnia?
Pojmujecie?
Spojrzyjcie raz jeszcze na swoje mapki i projekty...
Może coś da się poprawić?
A może nie trzeba , bo jest dobrze?

Człowiek ukształtował się "na świeżym powietrzu" wśród stepów Afryki.
DLATEGO "umiemy" się pocić, mamy łzy (wilgotne oczy), błony śluzowe w "odpowiedniej" ilości i powierzchni (względem powierzchni ciała).
To cały system elementów przystosowania do środowiska.
Okazuje się, że jak "zleziemy" z przestrzeni otwartej i wleziemy w jakie zamknięte pomieszczenie (od groty, przez szałas do domu) to ZAWSZE w takich zamkniętych przestrzeniach zaczynamy, tylko dlatego, ze tam jesteśmy, wytwarzać nadmiar wilgoci!
Pary wodnej zawieszonej w powietrzu wnętrz
W przestrzeniach zamkniętych kumuluje się to, co na stepach ulatywało....
IDEALNIE jest wtedy, gdy wilgotność otaczającego nas powietrza, WILGOTNOŚĆ WZGLĘDNA, wynosi około 50%.
To daje nam poczucie komfortu.
Czemu?
Bo powietrze W KAŻDEJ temperaturze jest w stanie "unieść" tylko 100% wilgoci (dla tej temperatury). 
Jak jest te 50% to możemy się pocić, ale nie mamy gardła wyschniętego na kołek, suchych oczu, nosa, skóry...(choroba kaloryferowa)
Jak jest, powiedzmy, 20% - woda jest z nas wręcz wyrywana.
Jak jest z 80% - mamy uczucie duchoty, trudności w oddychaniu...
Bredzę?
 :Lol: 
Załóżcie sobie na głowę jaką torbę foliową i owińcie czymś na szyi, to w 5 minut zrozumiecie co tu piszę!
 :Lol: 
Właśnie DLATEGO w budowanym domu MUSI być skutecznie działająca WENTYLACJA!
Wentylacja służy do KONTROLOWANIA WILGOTNOŚCI WZGLĘDNEJ WNĘTRZ.
Aż do tego i jedynie do tego!!!
I nich nikt i nigdy nie bredzi o "świeżym powietrzu" czy o "usuwaniu CO2"
TE FUNKCJE wentylacja spełnia "przy okazji i w nadmiarze" podczas PRAWIDŁOWEGO kontrolowania wilgotności.
Jest tu wątek: O wentylacji - co i po co.
Polecam...

ALE!!!!
Widzieliście kiedyś balon na ciepłe powietrze?
Lata?
ILE WAŻY???!!!

KAŻDY ogrzewany dom jest bardzo dobrym przybliżeniem tego balonu...
Balon wazy ponad tonę a lata!
Ma "kubaturę" około 500m3 (A ile ma Wasz dom?!  :Lol:  )
Z TAKĄ SIŁĄ naciska ciepłe i WILGOTNE powietrze Waszych wnętrz na Wasz najwyższy sufit...
A ciepła i wilgoci nie widać....
Wielu usiłuje dom przykrywać... watą, bo im powiedzieli - że to skuteczna termoizolacja....
No, byłaby, jakby nie była przewiewana z siłą blisko TONY nacisku!
-Ale tam się daje folię paroizolacyjną!
- Tak, potem się ją dziurawi w 1000 miejscach tymi wkrętami do karton-gipsów...
(ale tego przecież nie widać!)
W takich domach większość wentylacji "robi się sama poprzez dziury" to system wentylacyjny, najdroższy i najwspanialszy, NIE JEST W STANIE utrzymać tej potrzebnej 50% wilgotności!
- Znaczy budowlańcy za kupę kasy spierd.. wentylację!!!
Nie...
To inwestor sperd.. dom, zanim go budować zaczął...
Bo?
Bo "po tamtej stronie waty" jest ocean chłodu.
Wilgoć z wypieranego powietrza gdzieś wykroplić się MUSI, to robi to w tej wacie.
Tym później to zobaczycie im wata droższa = gęściejsza = weźmie więcej wody.

Jakby było tego mało to....
I my i mikre życie LUBIMY bardzo podobne temperatury.
Powyżej 20, poniżej 30. (stC)
My bliżej 20 ono bliżej 30.
Jest jednak coś, co różni nasze organizmy...
WILGOĆ!
Jak jest 55% i mniej nieco - to nam dobrze a im źle.
Jak jest 55% i więcej to nam źle a im dobrze.
O zawilgocenie chałupy przez nieskuteczną wentylację bardzo łatwo.
I potem zza szafy wyłazi po ścianie takie mechate, szare, albo pieczarki gdzieś rosną...
A jak już zaczną - to szybko trzeba szukać spychacza i zaczynać ten dom dla ... przyjaciela...


To kilka uwag ogólnych i tak na początek, bo jeszcze nawet NIE ZACZĘLIŚMY ważniejszych tematów ruszać.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Sprawdzę co z pocztą.
Adres jest poprawny.

Adam M

----------


## adam_mk

"jeżeli ktoś ma wiedzę na dany temat i chce się tą wiedzą podzielić z innymi to myślę że jest ok.a ty szydzisz sobie z innych."

Nie szydzę.
Jestem Wam życzliwy.
ZROZUM!
Tej wiedzy nie da się zamknąć w kilku zdaniach czy kilku postach...
Dopóki nie zbudujesz sobie właściwego aparatu pojęciowego branży budowlanej - nic nie zrozumiesz i będziesz miał wrażenie, że Cię obrazają, chowają wiedzę przed Tobą i że Cię nie lubią...
Długo tu jestem, to znam problem...
Czasem czytaj dwa razy, jak potrzeba, otrzymywane rady.
Zazwyczaj nikt tu dla nikogo źle nie chce.
Do gardeł rzucają się zwykle i raczej sobie nawzajem sprzedawcy konkurujących technologii czy rozwiązań.
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## PlaNetka27

Ktoś tu chyba lubi pofilozofować .. Może i prawdą jest że niektórzy z nas się nie znają i niewiedzą tak naprawdę na co się piszą, ale mamy marzenie które chcemy urzeczywistnić.. błądzimy ale staramy się dostrzec malutkie światło w tunelu  :Smile:   Jesteśmy tu po to aby rozjaśnić sobie tę drogę i mamy nadzieję że osoby bardziej ogarnięte pomogą nam w uzyskaniu potrzebnej wiedzy  :Smile:  

Moja wiedza w temacie budowy jest żadna ale mam marzenie i chce je urzeczywistnić dlatego czytam, myśle, przetwarzam i tyle..

----------


## adam_mk

Trzeba myśleć.
Należy czytać, bo w szkole do głowy nie wszystko kładli i czasem nie wszystko zostaje z tego, co kładli.
Pofilozofować... piszesz...
Tak oceniasz doświadczenia ubiegłych wieków, które tu prezentuję, bo o nich coś poczytałem?
Odrzuć je i skup się wyłącznie na własnym chciejstwie, mniemanologii pospolitej - boleśnie zderzysz się z tym co matka Natura o Twoich marzeniach myśli...

"błądzimy ale staramy się ..."
Wytłumacz to matce Naturze!
Nie - forumowiczom!
I tak nie zrozumie i SWOJE zrobi...
Czy Ty wiesz GDZIE Ona ma Twoje marzenia?
Weź się obudź!

Jak masz szacunek dla własnej kieszeni, to PRZESTAŃ marzyć o tym, czego Ona zabrania!
Jak masz kieszeń tak obszerną, że MOŻESZ sobie z Niej żarty robić to... CO TU ROBISZ?
Zleć cud, zapłać, zrobią i będziesz miała co chcesz!
Wraz z rachunkami za utrzymanie swych marzeń...
Comiesięcznymi...

Adam M.

----------


## PlaNetka27

Nie ważne.. pisz dalej to co myślisz bo widzę że lubisz się rozpisywać, gdy będę potrzebować porady napewno zapytam   :smile: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## _PAK_

> Ktoś tu chyba lubi pofilozofować .. Może i prawdą jest że niektórzy z nas się nie znają i niewiedzą tak naprawdę na co się piszą, ale mamy marzenie które chcemy urzeczywistnić.. błądzimy ale staramy się dostrzec malutkie światło w tunelu   Jesteśmy tu po to aby rozjaśnić sobie tę drogę i mamy nadzieję że osoby bardziej ogarnięte pomogą nam w uzyskaniu potrzebnej wiedzy  
> 
> Moja wiedza w temacie budowy jest żadna ale mam marzenie i chce je urzeczywistnić dlatego czytam, myśle, przetwarzam i tyle..


I ja pod tym podpisuję się obiema rękami  :smile:  Po to tu jesteśmy, żeby się dowiadywać, doszkalać, czerpać informację, niczym zaczniemy, niczym popełnimy te z góry założone błędy.

----------


## adam_mk

"gdy będę potrzebować porady napewno zapytam "

I, oczywiście, otrzymasz STO porad, tylko będą wzajemnie sprzeczne, choć wszystkie jakoś umotywowane.
Co wtedy zrobisz?
Wylosujesz jedną?
 :Lol: 

Są pewne ogólne zasady, które należałoby dobrze poznać, aby WIEDZIEĆ, która z porad będzie najlepsza w "tym szczególnym przypadku" - Twoim.

Adam M.

----------


## snajper69

Gdzie zatem szukać tych ogólnych zasad,  aby już niebawem nie stać się łakomym kąskiem tych,  którzy tylko czekają na " takich jak my nowicjusz" ?

----------


## adam_mk

"Gdzie zatem szukać tych ogólnych zasad..."

No... u siebie... w.. GŁOWIE!

Spróbuję raz jeszcze wyjaśnić.
Niech Ci, którzy nie zrozumieli co to jest ciepło, jak się przenosi z miejsca na miejsce, co to akumulacja, na czym polega termoizolacja (blokowanie przepływu ciepła) nie zabierają się za budowanie!
MUSICIE sobie też przypomnieć, że gazy i ciecze to PŁYNY.
Jest mechanika płynów...
Jest chemia...
Ta - budowlana. Hydratacja głównie.
Jest grawitacja...
Cegła na Waszej budowie będzie leżała tam, gdzie ja ktoś położy.
A PŁYNY?!!!!
Często - przeźroczyste, bez smaku, zapachu...
O zmiennej temperaturze/gęstości...
Są przecież pory roku, które mają wielki wpływ na te parametry.
Optyka geometryczna w podstawowym zakresie....
KĄT PADANIA promieni słonecznych niosących potężny strumień ciepła...
On się zmienia. CODZIENNIE! I - cyklicznie...
Co z Waszą budową ma wspólnego np. "albedo"?!!!
 :Lol: 

To moje "filozofowanie" miało na celu zwrócenie Wam uwagi na to, ze domy budowano już wiele wieków temu.
Budowano z tego co było pod nogami.
Tylko tam, gdzie budowano z dogłębną znajomością stosowanych materiałów i zasad fizyki powstały budynki trwałe i wygodne.
Także - tanie w utrzymaniu, w budowie, w konserwacji.

Inny przykład.
Woda...
NIC o niej nie wiecie...
A stosować ją będziecie i w hydrosferze budujecie!
KTO Z WAS potrafi wymienić cztery stany skupienia wody?
Kto pamięta jej podstawowe parametry fizyczne?
Np. ciepła utajone (ciepła przemian fazowych).
 :Lol: 
Przyjdzie chwila podejmowania decyzji - czym grzać, jak grzać, jak chłodzić...
Zwykle *wtedy* okazuje się, ze mamy bieda-domek... ten dla wroga.
ZANIM wbijecie pierwszą łopatę w grunt działki powinniście DOBRZE wiedzieć jak te i podobne problemy rozwiązać!
DLATEGO Wasze ściany powinny być z ODPOWIEDNIEGO materiału, a nie z tego, który sie podoba czy tego, co był tańszy.
Podobno tanie mięso psi jedzą...


Pisać Wam dalej o tych ogólnych zasadach czy dać sobie spokój z filozofowaniem?
Bo...
Jak traficie na problem - zapytacie, sto sprzecznych rad dostaniecie i problem... zniknie?


Adam M.


Jak się komuś wydaje, że architekt, kierbud czy jaki majster ZADBA o to w Waszym domu - aby był DOBRY - jest naiwnym marzycielem!
WSZYSCY oni zrobią najlepiej jak umieją* to, co WY im zlecicie*!!!
Za wszystkie buble, babole, kretynizmy odpowiecie Wy!
Przed własna kieszenią, rodziną, ambicjami...

----------


## snajper69

http://m.muratordom.pl/dzial-dedykow...853_11933.html

Co wy na to?

----------


## adam_mk

No i to właśnie jest przykład ostrego mącenia ludziom we łbach!
Gówno owinięte w papierek sprzedawane jak okazyjnie zdobyty rarytas...

Wiesz już czemu?
Domyślasz się?

"Keramzytowy dom bez wilgoci. Komfort mieszkania i niższe koszty ogrzewania

Utrzymanie wilgoci w domu na właściwym poziomie, to jedno z zadań jakim sprostać muszą bloczki, cegły i pustaki, z których murowane są ściany. Keramzyt, to materiał, który dzięki swoim doskonałym właściwościom paroprzepuszczalnym, nie dopuszcza do wzrostu wilgotności w pomieszczeniach. Sprawdź, jak dzięki ścianom z keramzytobetonu zaoszczędzić na ogrzewaniu i mieszkać komfortowo."

Jakie to piękne!
A jak mało prawdziwe!!!
I jak bardzo... nieistotne!!!!!!!!!

Wyjaśnić czemu czy już wiesz?

Adam M.

----------


## PlaNetka27

Jeśli mógłbyś wyjaśnić to bym poprosiła bo ja już się gubię w natłoku tych wszystkich "przydatnych " informacji? Próbuję zrozumieć co piszesz ale może zbyt prosty ze mnie człowiek.. Na tą chwile plan jest taki że będzie gazobeton 24 plus ocieplenie 12, ale niewiem co świadczy o prawidłowym utrzymaniu wilgotności w domu..

----------


## adam_mk

"ale niewiem co świadczy o prawidłowym utrzymaniu wilgotności w domu.. "

Wracasz do domu....
Wchodzisz do niego...
CZUJESZ, że coś jest z TOBĄ "nie tak"
Idziesz tam, gdzie na ścianie wisi HYGROMETR
(to taki miernik wilgotności powietrza)
Jak ma ze 20% - zmniejszasz wentylację.
Jak ma z 80% - zwiększasz wentylację
Jak ma około 50% to znaczy, ze masz grypę i idziesz wziąć aspirynę.
W KAŻDYM PRZYPADKU po około 4 dniach wszystko wraca do normy!

O prawidłowym utrzymaniu wilgotności w domu świadczy TWOJE samopoczucie!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Jeśli mógłbyś wyjaśnić ..."

Służę wyjaśnieniem:

Z Wiki...
"Keramzyt – lekkie kruszywo budowlane, wypalane z gliny ilastej w temperaturze ok. 1150 °C. Do produkcji używa się glin pęczniejących. Po wstępnym rozdrobnieniu i uplastycznieniu materiał kieruje się do pieców obrotowych. W procesie wypalania uzyskuje się materiał w kształcie okrągłych lub owalnych brył o zróżnicowanych frakcjach. Glina podczas spiekania znacznie powiększa swoją objętość. Każda z porowatych wewnątrz „kulek” pokryta jest twardą osłoną ceramiczną. Materiał po sortowaniu dostępny jest w następujących frakcjach:

    keramzyt frakcja – 0-4 mm gęstość – 425-575 kg/m³
    keramzyt frakcja – 2–4 mm – 332–449 kg/m³
    keramzyt frakcja – 4–8 mm – 280–380 kg/m³
    keramzyt frakcja – 4–10 mm – 270–370 kg/m³
    keramzyt frakcja – 8–20 mm – 230–310 kg/m³
    keramzyt frakcja – 10–20 mm – 230–310 kg/m³

Otrzymane kruszywo należy do materiałów niepalnych, obojętnych chemicznie, odpornych na wodę, działanie pleśni, grzybów i gryzoni. Posiada dobre parametry izolacji cieplnej. Używany jest do produkcji lekkich betonów, zapraw ciepłochronnych, wyrobu pustaków ściennych i stropowych oraz innych elementów wielko- i drobnowymiarowych (prefabrykowane domy keramzytowe). Wykorzystywany również jako materiał izolacyjny (izolacje cieplne). Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła wynosi w zależności od ciężaru kruszywa[1]:

    około 0,08 W/(m*K) dla kruszywa o cęstościiężarze 250-300 kg/m³
    około 0,14 w/(m*K) dla kruszywa o cęstościiężarze 400-500 kg/m³"

Czyli - spieniona wypalona glina w kształcie kulek pokrytych zeszkliwioną powierzchnią.
Z tego zrobili, metodą prasowania i lepienia jakimś spoiwem (cementem) kształtkę - pustak.
Piszą, że jest BARDZO termoizolacyjny...
To znaczy?
CAŁY jest taki. W całej masie!
Czyli jak pustak z BARDZO kiepskiego styropianu, tylko twardszy (za to - kruchy).
Od styropianu różni go też to - ze jest istnym SITEM dla wody a styropian - nie.
A że jest akurat taki, to zachwalają, że...
"Utrzymanie wilgoci w domu na właściwym poziomie, to jedno z zadań jakim sprostać muszą bloczki, cegły i pustaki, z których murowane są ściany. "
A TO już jest gówno-prawda!
Od utrzymania wilgotności wnętrz jest tylko i wyłącznie WENTYLACJA!!!
"Bloczki, cegły i pustaki", jak piszą, muszą utrzymać ciężar wyższych kondygnacji, dachu z pokryciem, naporu wiatru i ciężar mokrego śniegu na dachu w ilości DUŻEJ!
NIC INNEGO robić nie muszą!
W TYM keramzytowe pustaki najlepsze nie są!
Poza tym...
Nie ma bardziej różniących się od siebie (także właściwościami) elementów jak cegły, bloczki i pustaki.
Ale jak ładnie to brzmi?

"Sprawdź, jak dzięki ścianom z keramzytobetonu zaoszczędzić na ogrzewaniu i mieszkać komfortowo."
No... tylko JAK? GDZIE?
Pozostaje - uwierzyć na słowo (jak rozum śpi!).

JEST TAKA DYREKTYWA UE, która ZAKAZUJE budowania domów GORSZYCH termoizolacyjnie jak 0,3W/m2 x stK.
TAKIE SIĘ TERAZ PROJEKTUJE - bo innych nie odbiorą...
Zbudujesz, ale po to by zburzyć, bo zamieszkanie w nich jest ZAKAZANE!!!

Więc NIKT Ci innego nie zaprojektuje...
Lepszy - tak.
Co z tego wynika?

O TERMOIZOLACJI PRZEGRODY NIE DECYDUJE MATERIAŁ UŻYTY NA ŚCIANY!!!
Mogą być z blachy falistej, stali, miedzi czy byle czego...
ICH własności termoizolacyjne są BEZ ZNACZENIA!!!
No nie zupełnie...
Decyduje czy 15cm czy 16cm styropianu od zewnątrz to dość dla spełnienia wyżej opisanej dyrektywy...
*WIELKA TO RÓŻNICA?*
PO CO komu "ciepły" materiał na ściany?
Potrzebny jest taki, który PRZY NAJMNIEJSZEJ GRUBOŚCI BLOCZKA SPEŁNI WARUNKI WYTRZYMAŁOŚCIOWE (nośne).
A to znaczy też - niezbyt drogi jak cienki...

Tylko... PUSTAK nie może być "cienki" jak ma być "nośny"!

"Keramzyt, to materiał, który dzięki swoim doskonałym właściwościom paroprzepuszczalnym, nie dopuszcza do wzrostu wilgotności w pomieszczeniach."
No, a niby JAK to robi?
ZŻERA JĄ, tę wilgoć?
PRZEPUSZCZA?
GDZIE???!!!
Pod sam tynk, gdzie ona się kondensuje i gdzie grzybki zaczynają rosnąć, jak się "głupio" z "tego" ścianę postawi?
Czyli - materiał na błyskawicznie zagrzybiające się domy?
GDZIE to napisali?
Bo przecież taki efekt musi wystąpić!
No, nie na keramzycie!
Na tym, czym jest opatulony!

Czy wiec NIE DA SIĘ z tego domu postawić?
NIE!!!
DA SIĘ!
Tylko nie tak, jak ktoś CHCE, ale tak, aby od zewnątrz była warstwa BARDZIEJ paroprzepuszczalna jak sam pustak.
A to OGRANICZA rodzaje możliwych tynków, jakie da się nałożyć!
I wtedy ŚCIANIE powierzamy rolę wentylacji...
Paranoja...
Ściana NIE JEST do wentylacji!
Ma utrzymać dach na miejscu!



To taki mały wstęp na temat - z czego budować...
Ja jestem skłonny do postawienia tego problemu tak: CO budować!
Dom o dużej akumulacji czy dom o akumulacji nikłej, jak najmniejszej aby nim sterować jak oświetleniem:
PSTRYK - i jasno... PSTRYK - i ciepło... PSTRYK = i ciemno... PSTRYK - i zimno...

Każdemu to, co go uszczęśliwia...



Są fabryki takich pustaków...
Są opracowania naukowe - jakie to one piękne...
Są projekty domów z tego materiału...
WYRZUCIĆ?
Bo już nie potrzebne, nie spełniające wymagań?
KTÓRYCH?
ALE NIEKTÓRE - SPEŁNIAJĄ!!!
To co?

Trzeba znaleźć "jelenia" na TAKIE materiały...
Fabryka, transport, system dystrybucji  MUSI się spłacić!!!

A gdzie w tym TWÓJ dom?

No... w du... ? ?!

TYLKO TWÓJ rozum może Cię uchronić przed niewłaściwymi wyborami!
A do tego potrzebna jest wiedza na zadany temat...

To teraz TY decyduj CO sobie na dom wybierzesz...
(i kto na tym zarobi!)

Adam M.

----------


## _PAK_

> Od utrzymania wilgotności wnętrz jest tylko i wyłącznie WENTYLACJA!!!
> 
> 
> Adam M.


To ja poproszę o trochę wiedzy na temat wentylacji mechanicznej (rekuperacja)

----------


## adam_mk

Kilkaset stron starczy?

"O wentylacji - co i po co"
"O wentylacji mechanicznej"

Zacznij od tego:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...BC-i-w-poprzek!

Adam M.

----------


## surgi22

Jak przeczyta za miesiąc da znać  :bye:

----------


## _PAK_

> Jak przeczyta za miesiąc da znać


Nie będzie tak źle, jeden samotny wieczór wystaczy  :big tongue:

----------


## autorus

a jak ktoś chce skończyć w 2015 to tez się liczy? Wszak są przyloty i odloty  :big grin:

----------


## adku85

Autorus ciekawy domek , powodzenia w budowie.

----------


## adku85

Snajper 69 a tymasz już jakąś wizualizację swojego domu ?

----------


## Trafny

Witam serdecznie  :wink:  my również planujemy budowę w 2015 r. Dokładnie na jesień. Rok zamierzamy zakończyć SSO. Czekamy na pozwolenie na budowę. Nasz projekt to TrafnyC236 http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...y,2020,0,0.htm Działka znajduje się na Pomorzu. Pozdrowienia

----------


## email9

Witam Wszystkim,
Tak jak i Wy, My również planujemy zacząć 2015 roku budowę na wiosnę. Miało być w tym roku no ale papierologia wygrała i przeciągneło się na 2015. Projekt już mamy, jest to indywidualny na podstawie jesiennej zadumy który jest delikatnie powiększony, trochę zmieniony i do projektowana częściowa piwnica, całość powierzchni użytkowej wyszło 128m2. Jesteśmy na etapie oczekiwania na warunki przyłączy z energetyki, tak już wszystko jest gotowe, dostaniemy ten papier i skaładamy o pozwolenie. Aktualnie rozglądamy się za ekipą, kredytem i materiałami do budowy. Działka znajduje się w woj. lubelskim okolice białej podlaskiej. Tak na wstępie to tyle :smile: 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich :smile:

----------


## snajper69

> Snajper 69 a tymasz już jakąś wizualizację swojego domu ?


Mam coś takiego

----------


## email9

Jestem po  rozmowach z jednym wykonawcą termin dla mnie by jeszcze znalazł , a wycenił mi robotę na 27tys. bez dachu i wykopu, jeżeli on miałby robic wykop to dodatkowo płatne w zależności od czasu pracy koparki. Co myślicie o takiej cenie. Poniżej załączam projekt

----------


## kataryna86

To taki mały wstęp na temat - z czego budować...
Ja jestem skłonny do postawienia tego problemu tak: CO budować!
Dom o dużej akumulacji czy dom o akumulacji nikłej, jak najmniejszej aby nim sterować jak oświetleniem:
PSTRYK - i jasno... PSTRYK - i ciepło... PSTRYK = i ciemno... PSTRYK - i zimno...

Każdemu to, co go uszczęśliwia...



Są fabryki takich pustaków...
Są opracowania naukowe - jakie to one piękne...
Są projekty domów z tego materiału...
WYRZUCIĆ?
Bo już nie potrzebne, nie spełniające wymagań?
KTÓRYCH?
ALE NIEKTÓRE - SPEŁNIAJĄ!!!
To co?

Trzeba znaleźć "jelenia" na TAKIE materiały...
Fabryka, transport, system dystrybucji  MUSI się spłacić!!!

A gdzie w tym TWÓJ dom?

No... w du... ? ?!

TYLKO TWÓJ rozum może Cię uchronić przed niewłaściwymi wyborami!
A do tego potrzebna jest wiedza na zadany temat...

To teraz TY decyduj CO sobie na dom wybierzesz...
(i kto na tym zarobi!)

Adam M.[/QUOTE]

Po przeczytaniu Pana ostatniego wywodu na temat budowy domów to chciałabym się z ciekawości zapytać to z jakich  na dzień dzisiejszy wybudował by Pan dom nie dla wroga lecz dla siebie aby  stateczność cieplna budynku była jak najdłuższa. Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Proste to nie jest...
Z piaskowca (ściany) tylko fundamentowanie takie, aby wody nie brało!
Czyli - nie z piaskowca!
Sztuczny piaskowiec to silka.
A dom - na płycie fundamentowej.

Doradziłbym kamień polny i cegłę pełną, ale kogo dziś na to stać, aby zapłacić za TAKĄ robotę?

Adam M.

----------


## kataryna86

Stać mnie na zbudowanie dom dla siebie nie dla wroga. Nie stać mnie na poprawianie swoich błędnych decyzji....

----------


## adam_mk

Nie stać Cię!
Na razie - masz tylko kasę, która pozwoliłaby zbudować dom.
Aby nie podejmować błędnych decyzji przy budowaniu potrzebna jest spora wiedza o tym, co się ma zamiar zbudować.
Szukaj tej wiedzy, gromadź ją, ucz się i sprawdzaj, sprawdzaj, sprawdzaj.
NIKT za Ciebie tego nie zrobi!!!
No, chyba, ze znajdziesz jakiegoś inwestora zastępczego, do którego masz absolutne zaufanie i który tę wiedzę posiada.
Za taki luksus, ponieważ odpowiedzialność jest spora, to i cena mała nie jest, bo to huk pracy i użeranie się z "fachofcami" co "wiedzą lepiej".

Adam M.

----------


## immoral

Mam nadzieję, że uda mi się do was dołączyć, choć nie mam jeszcze nawet PNB ani projektu....

----------


## Artemika

Witam wszystkich planujących budowę w przyszłym roku, mam nadzieję że i my wystartujemy. Najwcześniej późną jesienią, jak się nie uda przełozymy na 2016. Projekt indywidualny, na razie formalności żadnych nie załatwiamy, PnB już było, siedem lat temu, wtedy plany troszkę się zmieniły, teraz znów do nich wracamy. Mam nadzieje, że tym razem się uda :smile: 

Adam_mk - gdzieś tam napisałeś, źe wygląd domu nieważny, ważne jak się mieszka. Jakos nie mogę się z Tobą zgodzić, lubię jak otaczają mnie rzeczy piękne a nie tylko funkcjonalne więc chcialabym żeby mój dom łączył w sobie te dwie cechy.
Czytac, czytać, zgłębiać wiedzę... Owszem, chętnie, ale nie każdy ma czas. Życie w biegu, praca, dzieci, sprzątanie, gotowanie, czasem brak czasu na przewertowanie dwustu stron wątku na jeden temat. Dlatego też tu jesteśmy, żeby dzielić się wiedzą, wiem że najlepiej samemu, ale jak czasu brakuje to chętnie zaufam innym. Wiem, za błedy kiedyś zapłacę. Być może, ale pewnych rzeczy nie przeskoczę. To pierwszy dom j napewno nie będzi idealny, chociaź zrobię co mogę żeby tak się stało.

----------


## adam_mk

"Adam_mk - gdzieś tam napisałeś, źe wygląd domu nieważny, ważne jak się mieszka. Jakos nie mogę się z Tobą zgodzić, lubię jak otaczają mnie rzeczy piękne a nie tylko funkcjonalne więc chcialabym żeby mój dom łączył w sobie te dwie cechy.
Czytac, czytać, zgłębiać wiedzę... Owszem, chętnie, ale nie każdy ma czas. Życie w biegu, praca, dzieci, sprzątanie, gotowanie, czasem brak czasu na przewertowanie dwustu stron wątku na jeden temat. Dlatego też tu jesteśmy, żeby dzielić się wiedzą, wiem że najlepiej samemu, ale jak czasu brakuje to chętnie zaufam innym. Wiem, za błedy kiedyś zapłacę. Być może, ale pewnych rzeczy nie przeskoczę. To pierwszy dom j napewno nie będzi idealny, chociaź zrobię co mogę żeby tak się stało. "

Przykre to, ale popełniasz podstawowe błędy logiczne przy tym planowaniu.
Lubisz otaczać się pięknymi rzeczami...
STAĆ CIĘ NA TO ZAWSZE?
Jeżeli nie - to musisz zgadzać się na kompromisy lub...
Tak wykonywać rzeczy DOBRE aby jednocześnie były PIĘKNE.
A to łatwe nie jest, zabiera czas, o którym piszesz, że masz go mało - czyli... znowu jakiś kompromis i uczucie niedosytu, porażki.
Dom powinien być DOBRY, bo na utrzymanie takiego nas stać.
POTEM, jak potrafimy, możemy starać się aby też był piękny.
NIGDY ODWROTNIE!

"ale jak czasu brakuje to chętnie zaufam innym..."
To błąd kardynalny!!!
NIKT za Ciebie nie zadba o to, aby ten dom był DOBRY.
WSZYSCY (no, ci uczciwi) zrobią co tylko potrafią, aby JAK NAJLEPIEJ spełnić TO CO TY IM ZLECISZ!!!!!!!
Ale żeby coś komuś zlecić to trzeba bardzo dobrze wiedzieć co i po co.
Wcale nie musisz umieć sama tego wykonać.
MUSISZ wiedzieć co to ma być i jak ma działać.

Architekt narysuje Tobie dom PIĘKNY, bo akurat na tym stawiasz najmocniejsze akcenty.
Mąż zawału dostanie, jak mu ze czterech producentów wyliczy ILE muszą kosztować te piękne okna tak ładnie komponujące się z elewacją.
Brak zastanowienia nad tym co ja akcentuję sprawi, że wybudujesz stan surowy, w którym POTEM będziesz usiłowała "dorobić" wodę (ciepłą), ogrzewanie, chłodzenie, oświetlenie itd.
Będą to namiastki z trudem doklejone do stanu zastanego przez nawet najlepszych fachowców a przez to nie tanie!
Mity, mniemanologia zamiast  wiedzy spowodują dokonywanie nieoptymalnych wyborów.

Kierbud dopilnuje rygorystycznego wykonania tego, co mu w projekcie dostarczysz.
Nic więcej nic mniej, bo TAKA jest jego rola!

Fachowiec przyjdzie i powie - gdyby było TAK, to moglibyśmy zrobić TO czy TAMTO, ale tu MUSIMY tylko tak, bo inaczej nie zadziała...

Którego fachowca wleczesz do projektanta, aby powiedział o optymalnych i PIĘKNYCH rozwiązaniach, jakie ma wrysować w TWOIM domu?


To dlatego pierwszy - dla wroga, drugi - dla przyjaciela, trzeci....


Adam M.

----------


## Artemika

Adam_mk - czy każdą dyskusję na FM trzeba sprowadzać do tego kogo na co stać? Owszem, koszty są kluczowe, ale nie wychodźmy od razu z założenia, że jak ktoś chce dom ladny, duży, to nie ma zupełnie świadomości że wiąże się to z wyższymi kosztami i po SSZ zrobi wielkie oczy. Myślę że spokojnie można próbować budować dom PIĘKNY i DOBRY, a nie koniecznie iść na kompromisy o których piszesz, czyli wybudować dobrze i tanio i wmawiać sobie, że nam się to podoba.
Nie powiedziałam też nigdy, że najważniejsze dla mnie jest żeby dom był piękny, zresztą piękno jest pojęciem względnym, wiec może nie piękny a mi się podobający będzie lepszym określeniem. Otóż bez problemu jestem w stanie łączyć i satysfakcjonującą mnie bryłę budynku, jak i funkcjonalne rozwiązania a przynajmniej do tego dążę. 
Czy w takim razie uwazasz, że ludzie z ograniczoną ilością wolnego czasu, który mogą poświęcić na wertowanie masy literatury fachowej powinni zdać się wyłącznie na propozycje deweloperów i pozostać na blokowiskach? Czy raczej rzucić pracę żeby mieć czas na zgłebianie wiedzy? Tylko na co wtedy ta wiedza jak nie będzie za co budować?

Jak rozumiem masz dużą wiedzę i doświadczenie, której nam na tym wątku brakuje, więc może podeślesz nam naprawdę warte przeczytania artykuły które podpowiedzą bociankom od czego zacząć przygodę z budowaniem?

----------


## adam_mk

"Adam_mk - czy każdą dyskusję na FM trzeba sprowadzać do tego kogo na co stać?"
NIE!
To budujący, inwestorzy ją na ten tor ZAWSZE sprowadzają wyliczając "co się opłaca a co nie", "kiedy się zwróci"!!!
Poczytaj to forum...

"Czy w takim razie uwazasz, że ludzie z ograniczoną ilością wolnego czasu, który mogą poświęcić na wertowanie masy literatury fachowej powinni zdać się wyłącznie na propozycje deweloperów i pozostać na blokowiskach?"
NIE!!!
Powinni znaleźć inwestora zastępczego, któremu powinni zapłacić TYLE ILE ZAŻĄDA.
ON za inwestora zrobi to, na co inwestor "nie ma siły, czasu, chęci..." ale za INWESTORSKIE pieniądze!
Luksus kosztuje!
ZAWSZE!
Nawet jak jest to luksus "nie wiedzenia a mania"

"Jak rozumiem masz dużą wiedzę i doświadczenie, której nam na tym wątku brakuje, więc może podeślesz nam naprawdę warte przeczytania artykuły które podpowiedzą bociankom od czego zacząć przygodę z budowaniem? "
A co ja robię?
Mogę i więcej, ale jeść trzeba a darmo nie dają...
A doba ma tylko 24 godziny...
Tu tylko sugeruję zdobywanie wiedzy przez tych, co mają zamiar coś zbudować.
Na tym forum było już chyba wszystko i to po parę razy!
Szukaczka forumowa jest do... (nie będę się wyrażał!) to szukaj po forum Googlem!


Wydaje Ci się, że jak przezyłaś ileś tam latek - toś nie najgłupsza...
ILUZJA!!!
(jak chodzi o np. murowanie, budowanie, projektowanie)
Wiesz co to WODA (na ten przykład)
SPORO jej na budowie pójdzie....
ZAWSZE celowo?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...po-prostu-WODA

A to tylko przykład tego, czego "bocianki" nie wiedzą a powinny - jak to co robią ma mieć sens!
Aby wiedzieli CO oraz JAK budują.
Teraz WYBIERZ!
Albo TY albo KTOŚ (za twoje pieniądze) albo powstanie bieda-domek . Ten dla wroga.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Adam_mk - czy każdą dyskusję na FM trzeba sprowadzać do tego kogo na co stać?"

Tych , których NAPRAWDĘ STAĆ to na forach nie spotkasz...
Wysyłają prawnika do firmy budowlanej a ON załatwia z firmą UMOWĘ.
-Że DOM ma być na skale/w jeziorze/na palach nad przepaścią - bo to jest PIĘKNE.
- Że wprowadzić się będzie można tam za ...... (tu wpisać kiedy)
- Że budujący bierze na siebie WSZYSTKIE problemy zgodnie ze sztuką budowania rozwiązywane..., gwarancję, rękojmię ...serwis...
O kosztach utrzymania się nie wspomina, bo będą takie, jakie wyjdą...
Zresztą...
Co tu gadać o jakichś setnych częściach promila przychodu...

ROZUMIESZ?

Adam M.

----------


## nk

Witam Bociany 2015!
Ja również mam nadzieję dołączyć do Was w 2015, kiedy dokładnie - trudno powiedzieć. Aktualnie nasz projekt jest "mielony" przez różnych specjalistów, a kiedy przyjmie ostateczna wersję - trochę wątpię, że do końca roku będziemy mieli go w rękach. Tym nie mniej media na działce mamy, a wszystkie papierki już są. 
O naszym projekcie więcej tutaj: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...o%C5%82a-NF40)
Przyjęliśmy pewne założenia i konsekwentnie zamierzamy je realizować. 
W tym wątku widzę wiele entuzjazmu. Mi on też się udziela i rozumiem Was doskonale. Dzięki temu "powerowi" uda się dobrnąć do końca budowy, choć niespodzianek pewnie będzie wiele. 
Cały 2014 rok dokształcałem się, a Forum Muratora, to kopalnia wiedzy. Tyle, że i tą wiedzę, trzeba brać z pewnym dystansem. Ten dystans przychodzi z czasem, u mnie było to jakieś 2-3 miesiące, a pewnie jeszcze się to zmieni. Póki co, po lekturze rocznika kilku kolorowych czasopism (na czele z Muratorem) i paru książek, uważam, że FM jest świetnym uzupełnieniem, uaktualnieniem i głosem praktycznych weryfikatorów teorii. Polecam.

Wybaczcie, ale niektóre pytania stawiane w tym wątku są dosyć, hm, jak by to ładne nazwać... zbyt ogólne. Kiedyś pracowałem w jednym z portali edukacyjnych jako "ekspert z chemii" - ot takie mój zawód i praca. Zawsze rozwalały mnie pytania uczniów w stylu: "Proszę mi napisać wszystko o litowcach, kwasie siarkowym, węglowodorach, itp".  :Smile:  Niestety momentami wpisy tutaj tak wyglądają. 
Na początek, nawet jeśli już macie wybrany projekt, polecam wątki: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ście-ponownie
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...budowania-domu

Tak czy inaczej, trzymajcie się i niech Wam tego entuzjazmu nie zabraknie, będziemy się wspierać!

----------


## Artemika

Adam_mk - odnośnie Inwestora Zastępczego - rozważaliśmy takie rozwiązanie. Ale przynam że negatywne opinie znajomych którzy się na taką wygodną opcję skusili, zdecydowanie nas od tej myśli odwiodła. Wolę chyba załować swoich błędów nich cudzych, przyjmuję na klatę że ich nie uniknę, jednak sprobuję zrobić co mogę żeby je zminimalizować jak się da. I oczywiście że uważam, że jestem nie najgłupsza :yes:  ale przyznaję otwarcie, że na budowie się nie znam i wcale nie zamierzam tu nikogo przekonywac że jest inaczej. Po to tu jestem żeby dowiedzieć się jak najwięcej. Znając swój wrodzony upór raczej bieda domek z tego nie wyjdzie.
Czytam FM już od jakiegoś czasu i widać, że rózych inwestorów można tu spotkać. Takich co budują na skale, na palach czy nad przepaścią faktycznie nie, ale jak wszędzie spotyka się ludzi z różną zasobnością portfela. Takich co ich naprawdę stać również, widzialam tu masę pięknych, drogich domów, wybudowanych z głową i nie przesadną rozrzutnością, ale też bez szczególnego zaciskania pasa. 

Nk - witam :smile:  w kupie raźniej :smile:  o Twoim projekcie poczytam jutro, bo widzę że temat masz mocno przemyślany, więc na spokojnie sobie zerknę. I dzięki za linki :yes:  to jest właśnie coś czego mi potrzeba. Nie wzbraniam się przed czytaniem i nie zasłaniam brakiem czasu, tylko potrzebuję, żeby kto może podsyłal co warte lektury. Bo treści w necie wiele a nie każda warta uwagi, a przez niektóre wątki FM trudno się przebić, bo zawalone treściami mocno nie merytorycznymi. Czego nie zrobiłbyś w domu przebrnęłam prawie cały i przyznaję że godny uwagi :smile:  na dziesięć przykazań jakoś wcześniej nie trafiłam, więc dziękuję, dodaję sobie do mojej czytelni.

----------


## adam_mk

"Po to tu jestem żeby dowiedzieć się jak najwięcej. Znając swój wrodzony upór raczej bieda domek z tego nie wyjdzie."

No i o to chodzi!
 :Lol: 

Bardzo wielu ludzi po prostu nie potrafi pojąć, że posiadanie środków na wybudowanie domu to... kompletnie NIC!
Bez jakiej takiej wiedzy można tylko "wtopić" te środki w jakiś bieda-domek wyglądający z daleka jak pałac.

Adam M.

----------


## Artemika

Adam_mk - zgadzam się w stu procentach, na budowie kupę kasy masy można wtopić, zwłaszcza jak "fachowcy" wyczują że jest skąd czerpać. Wiedzę trzeba mieć, to bezsporne, ja nawet jak się pralka zepsuje to wolę zerknąć do netu, żeby mnie przychodzący Pan Usterka nie oskubał. 

Bocianki - bo zaczęlam lekturę wątku przysłanego przez NK odnośnie diesięciu przykazań. I od razu na pierwszej stronie natknęłam się na temat który już wcześniej mnie nurtował, a mianowicie zatrudnienie architeka wnętrz na etapie przez budową, bądź na samym początku. Co sądzicie? Bo ja chętnie skorzystalabym z pomocy fachowca przy urządzaniu, wiem że podsunie wiele ciekawych rozwiązan których ja sama nje wymyślę. Ale... To jednak kupa kasy. Nie wiem czy na tym etapie nie lepiej poświęcić ją na inne wydatki, a jak zostanie (?) szaleć z architektem. Co Wy na to?

----------


## nk

Artemika - też cały czas rozważam czy angażować architekta wnętrz. Na razie jestem a nie, bo:
1. Nie jestem przekonany, że trafię na dobrego architekta, który trafi w nasz gust, stworzy wnętrza i praktyczne i piękne a razem niezbyt kosztowne
2. Bez architekta wnętrz jestem bardziej elastyczny - mogę zmieniać koncepcje i organizować sobie czas pracy wg moich możliwości, a one się dynamicznie zmieniają - to ma też wady, bo zmiana koncepcji "na gorąco" zazwyczaj wychodzi gorzej, ale generalnie nie mam czasu na dodatkowe spotkania, tym bardziej na etapie organizacji i nadzoru budowy, wolę po nocach czytać FM
3. $$$
4. Widzę, że użytkownicy FM świetnie sobie radzą, można wiele podpatrzeć i uzyskać wsparcie
5. Wydaje się, że jest sporo klasycznych rozwiązań i wskazówek, między innymi w tych wątkach cobymzrobił/czegobymniezrobił i można samodzielnie się nimi kierować.
6. Wierzę w siły mojej lepszej połowy, swoje i bliskich  :wink: 
7. Liczę się z tym, że nie wszystko wykończę od razu, a także na bieżąco wnętrza będą zmieniane i dostosowane do naszych bieżących potrzeb.
8. Niestety... nie mam wielkich oczekiwań co do wystroju wnętrz (podobnie moja rodzina), więc nawet cudowne dzieło nie zostało by przez nas w pełni docenione  :wink: 
Myślę, że typowe aspekty mieszkania w domu (gdzie się też wychowałem i o czym można przeczytać w wątkach zczegojestemzadowolony) będą naszą największą radością, a reszta (również i porażki) przyjdzie z czasem.

Tym nie mniej na pewno fajnie by było usiąść ze specjalistą i zaplanować wnętrza. Teraz też w wielu salonach można zrobić na miejscu projekt wnętrz z oferowanych produktów, więc może tym się dodatkowo będziemy posiłkować.
Obecnie przerysowuję sobie projekt do Sweet Home 3D z różnymi detalami - przy okazji weryfikuję ewentualne nieścisłości w projekcie (już kilka wyłapałem) i będę najpierw wstawiał tam podstawowe sprzęty, a potem dokładał kolejne ozdobniki. Liczę, że w ten sposób uda się w pewnym zakresie zaplanować oświetlenie, gniazdka, szafy, lokalizację sprzętu elektrycznego. Zobaczymy jak wyjdzie  :Smile:

----------


## letniowoc

Witam wszystkich i dołączam do Waszego grona!

Mamy działkę (10 ar, prostokątna, z wjazdem od zachodu), warunki przyłączy mediów oraz kupiony projekt  domu, który właśnie jest w trakcie adaptacji u architekta. Będziemy budować Dom w wisteriach 2 W z pracowni Archon (z drobnymi zmianami mającymi poprawić funkcjonalność i ekonomiczność budowy). Planujemy rozpocząć na wiosnę. Może maj? Wszystko zależy od tego, kiedy uzyskany PnB...

Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki za Wasze postępy  :smile:

----------


## Artemika

Nk - mnie przed decyzją o architekcie powstrzymują jedyni $$$$... Duzy wydatek jednak.

Letniowoc - witamy :smile:  czyli mamy kolejną osobę z wjazdem od zachodu i niepopularną z tej strony kuchnią :smile:

----------


## Bejaro

[QUOTE=Artemika;6709557]Nk - mnie przed decyzją o architekcie powstrzymują jedyni $$$$... Duzy wydatek jednak.

Ale nie trzeba od razu decydować się kompleksową obsługę.Warto zaprojektować koncepcję tylko rozmieszczenia ścianek elektryki i kanalizacji, czasem przesunięcie okna 0 10 cm daje wiele możliwości przy aranżacji kuchni-nie jest to wtedy projekt wizualizacji wnętrz, ale optymalne rozmieszczenie kanalizacji elektryki  rozmieszczenie wymiary otworów drzwiowych-posadowienie wysokości parapetów np gdy blat ma być na równi z parapetem,czasem ścianka działowa lun otwór na drzwi przesunięty o parę cm daje możliwość zamontowania odpowiednio głębokiej szafy, rozmieszczenie podejścia pod kaloryfer w łazience też ważna sprawa.Podejścia w kuchni też ważne.Teraz można wszystko co pójdzie pod wylewki i tynki zrobić dobrze w miejscu docelowym,bo poprawki czasem nie tylko ze względów technicznych nie są możliwe,a jeżeli można je zrobić to są kosztowne.
Taka współpraca z projektantem może skończyć się na tylko tym etapie, lub gdy się poznacie i wszystko będzie pasowało można zastanowić się nad dalszą współpracą.

----------


## letniowoc

> Nk - mnie przed decyzją o architekcie powstrzymują jedyni $$$$... Duzy wydatek jednak.
> 
> Letniowoc - witamy czyli mamy kolejną osobę z wjazdem od zachodu i niepopularną z tej strony kuchnią


Cześć  :smile:  Wiem wiem , że królują kuchnie wschodnie lub północne... Dla mnie jednak kuchnia zachodnia ma plusy (miałam tak w domu rodzinnym) - słońce wita domowników po powrocie z pracy/szkoły, jest przyjemnie słonecznie w czasie przygotowywania późnego obiadu czy kolacji.
No i kuchnia od zachodu daje mi widok na podjazd i drogę  :smile:

----------


## Artemika

> Cześć  Wiem wiem , że królują kuchnie wschodnie lub północne... Dla mnie jednak kuchnia zachodnia ma plusy (miałam tak w domu rodzinnym) - słońce wita domowników po powrocie z pracy/szkoły, jest przyjemnie słonecznie w czasie przygotowywania późnego obiadu czy kolacji.
> No i kuchnia od zachodu daje mi widok na podjazd i drogę


I jesteś kobietą :smile:  bo z poprzedniego posta myślałam że kolejny budujący mężczyzna, chociaż na forum sporo kobiet :smile:  ja boję się troszkę lata, że będzie strasznie gorąco, ale fakt że widno, niezaprzeczalny a w sumie późnym popołudniem będziemy tak spędzać czas. I widok na podjazd i drogę dla mnie też kluczowy. Czy okolice Krakowa oznaczają, źe czekają Cię dojazdy do pracy do Krakowa czy problem korków Cię nie dotyczy?

----------


## mother_nature

Witajcie  :smile:  Dołączam do Waszego grona, budować będę tak samo w okolicach Krakowa jak letniowoc  :big grin:  Na razie zbieram dokumenty, w tym roku jeszcze planuję kupno projektu, będzie to parterowy domek Z7.

----------


## nk

> Wiem wiem , że królują kuchnie wschodnie lub północne... Dla mnie jednak kuchnia zachodnia ma plusy (miałam tak w domu rodzinnym) - słońce wita domowników po powrocie z pracy/szkoły, jest przyjemnie słonecznie w czasie przygotowywania późnego obiadu czy kolacji.
> No i kuchnia od zachodu daje mi widok na podjazd i drogę


Nasza kuchnia będzie południowo-zachodnia właśnie dlatego, żeby widzieć tę część ogrodu, w której będzie rodzina (a przede wszystkim dzieci!) oraz, żeby mieć na widoku wejście do domu. Te dwa elementy zdecydowały o lokalizacji kuchni właśnie z tych stron świata.

----------


## letniowoc

Artemika - tak,jestem babeczką  :smile:  Teraz nie tak jak dawniej i kobeity też chcą COŚ więcej wiedzieć o budowaniu  :wink: 
Dojazdy do Krk nas czekają korki też to fakt, ale cóż takie życie, na szczęście do Krk  nie mamy aż tak daleko.

mother_nature - witaj Sąsiadko, widzę że założyłaś dziennik - będę zaglądać, trzymać kciuki i śledzić Wasze postępy.

nk- no właśnie tak jest najlepiej jak każdy dopasuje dom do stron świata i potrzeb SWOJEJ rodziny  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

Letniowoc - będziesz dojeżdżać do Krakowa zakopianką? Ja teraz dojeżdżam i bywa wesoło  :big grin:

----------


## letniowoc

Nie zakopianką, predzej wielicką lub jej objazdem  :smile:  Ale i tak korków się nie ominie. Ot "urok" dużych miast  :roll eyes:

----------


## mother_nature

Uuu Wielicką   :ohmy:  No to współczuję, bo znam tą część Krakowa bardzo dobrze. Nie mniej jednak stanie w korkach nie takie straszne, kiedy w perspektywie jest własny wymarzony dom  :wiggle:

----------


## Artemika

Mother_nature - pytam Was o strach przed korkami, bo nas ten strach właśnie kilka lat temu odwiódł od budowy domu. Nadal mój mąż nie jest przekonany, czuję, że ta budowa jest lekko pod moim "naciskiem". Będziemy mieć cudowny dom a dwie godziny więcej straty na dobę na podróże. To jednak baaardzo dużo. Gdyby nie te korki to miałabym więcej entuzjazmu do tej budowy, a tak to jednak trochę się boję, że będą mnie wykańczać.

----------


## letniowoc

Nawet mieszkając w dużym mieście (w domu czy w bloku) trzeba się liczyć z korkami, gdy np. mieszkasz na jednym końcu miasta, a pracujesz na drugim. Mnie pociesza fakt, że może trzeba będzie odstać swoje w korkach, ale gdy już wrócę do domu to czekać na mnie będzie cisza, spokój, czyste powietrze, ogród... A tego nie miałabym mieszkając w Krakowie, a wizję korków jak najbardziej.
I tak naprawdę to nie mogę się doczekać kiedy zaczniemy. Choć z drugiej strony nie dociera do mnie, że to się dzieje naprawdę, że w końcu zaczniemy budowę naszego wymarzonego gniazdka  :smile:

----------


## dubi1985

Witam serdecznie  :smile:  Miło że nasze grono powiększa się  :smile: My również planujemy budowę domu od przyszłego roku, nie mamy wielkiego ciśnienia - więc budowa chwilkę potrwa. Na wiosnę chcemy zrobic fundamenty, a przed zimą  przykryć pozostawiaąc domek w stanie surowym otwartym.  
Decyzja o budowie domu zapadła stosunkowo szybko ( chociaz to marzenie jeszcze sprzed dobrych 10 lat  - kiedy brat i siostra stawiali swoje domki a ja byłem pomocnikiem na każdym z etapów powstawania budowl ) Działka - nie posiadalismy swojej, poszukiwnaia trwały okolo 11 miesięcy. 12,5ar ( 25X50) co pozowiliło nam na szukanie wymarzonego (!) domku parterowego. Szczęśliwym trafem udało się wygrać projekt domu i budujemy projekt Julia z dobredomy.pl
http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/julia/ - odbicie lustrzane. Wjazd mamy od strony zachodniej, a więc kuchnia od zachodu a pokoje od północy - jakoś musimy sobie z tym poradzić  :wink: 
Obecnie jestesmy na etapie adaptacji projektu. Działka objęta jest miejscowym planem  zagospodarowania przetrzennego a więc warunki zabudowy juz mamy,myślę, że do wiosny uporamy się z wszelkimi dokumentami.
Do nas rownież nie dociera fakt, że nasze marzenie ziszcza się  :smile:  Proszę w to uwierzyć, cieszymy się niesamowicie!
Dodam, że dom chcemy budować systemem gospodarczym, co to oznacza. Mianowicie fachowiec zaufany który nie jeden domek juz postawił, pomocników w rodzinie nie brakuje  :wink:  Materiały budowlane w dobrej cenie - daleka rodzina.Kwestia wykonczenia to dość odległy czas.
Gratuluję każdemu z osobna podjęcia decyzji budowy swojego własnego kąta  :smile:  Wiele wyrzeń nas czeka, nas również, głęboko wierzę że pomimo wszelkich trudności i braku wiedzy - którą uzupełniam tu również ja  - uda nam się ! 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie!

----------


## nk

> Szczęśliwym trafem udało się wygrać projekt domu i budujemy projekt Julia z dobredomy.pl
> http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/julia/ - odbicie lustrzane. Wjazd mamy od strony zachodniej, a więc kuchnia od zachodu a pokoje od północy - jakoś musimy sobie z tym poradzić


Widziałem już tutaj na forum realizację Julii - podpatrz, pytaj - to na pewno będzie bardzo pożyteczne.
Witam w naszym gronie  :Smile:  Powodzenia!

----------


## mother_nature

> Mother_nature - pytam Was o strach przed korkami, bo nas ten strach właśnie kilka lat temu odwiódł od budowy domu. Nadal mój mąż nie jest przekonany, czuję, że ta budowa jest lekko pod moim "naciskiem". Będziemy mieć cudowny dom a dwie godziny więcej straty na dobę na podróże. To jednak baaardzo dużo. Gdyby nie te korki to miałabym więcej entuzjazmu do tej budowy, a tak to jednak trochę się boję, że będą mnie wykańczać.


Od 4 lat dojeżdżam codziennie do pracy 33 km, bo wyprowadziłam się z Krakowa. Korki czasami są - jak remont na drodze, kraksa albo początek/koniec tygodnia  :Evil:  Jednakże tak jak pisze letniowoc, mieszkanie poza miastem rekompensuje niedogodności dojazdów, poza tym często można wybrać alternatywną drogę, może ciut dłuższą ale pustą.
Jak wybuduję dom, to odległość dojazdu zmniejszy mi się o połowę ale korki będą te same  :wink:

----------


## Artemika

Mother_nature - to ja właśnie po wyprowadzce będę miala tzrydzieści km do pracy a czas podrózy wydłuży mi się pięciokrotnie :mad:  pocieszam się tylko tym, że wszyscy piszą że dom mi to zrekompensuje, mam nadzieję :yes: 

Dubi1985 - wigam kolejnego bocianka spełnijającego marzenie :smile:  i kolejnego z kuchnią od zachodu :smile:  sporo nas już :smile:

----------


## bongorno

Witam serdecznie wszystkich. My planujemy również w tym roku start . Mały domek z262 z niewielkimi zmianami . Generalnie czekamy na odrolnienie działki . Zmiana planu zagospodarowania w marcu . Wiec na razie czekamy i sie rozgladamy . Pozdrawiam wszystkich i realizacji planów życze no i Szcześliwego Nowego Roku.

----------


## mother_nature

Witaj  :smile: 
Mały, zgrabny domek  :smile:  Budowalibyśmy go, gdyby nie kąt nachylenia dachu, który w naszym rejonie musi wynosić 35-45 stopni. Dlatego zdecydowaliśmy się na Z7 z 82 m2 powierzchni użytkowej.
Powodzenia w załatwianiu papierologii, troszkę z tym schodzi  :wink: 
Szczęśliwego!  :smile:

----------


## ekran

Witam wszystkich,

Też dołączamy do grona budowniczych w 2015  :Smile: 
Mamy działkę 10 ar w Wieliczce.
Projekt w trakcie. Zapraszam do opiniowania i komentarzy:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...Domowe-Klimaty

Pozdrawiamy i życzymy wszystkim powodzenia i wytrwałości!

----------


## _PAK_

Witam nowych budowniczych, super, że nas coraz wiecej  :smile: 
Widzę dużo osób z Krk, my też z małopolski...okolice Tarnowa...do centrum będziemy miec 15km  :smile:

----------


## Pasqud

Dzień dobry,

I ja mam ambitny plan rozpoczęcia budowy w tym roku.
Projekt indywidualny. 
Dużo czasu poświęciłem czytając forum tak aby wyeliminować jak największą ilość błędnych rozwiązań i już nic więcej nie wymyślę.
Głowa mi za to niedługo eksploduje od prób ogarnięcia tematu z czego wybudować.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Artemika

Pasqud - to pochwal się co do tej pory wymyśliłeś :smile:  projekt jest gotowy? Jak planujesz budować? Dużo pracy własnej czy wszystko systemem zleconym? A odnośnie z czego budować wiesz już?

----------


## Pasqud

> Pasqud - to pochwal się co do tej pory wymyśliłeś projekt jest gotowy? Jak planujesz budować? Dużo pracy własnej czy wszystko systemem zleconym? A odnośnie z czego budować wiesz już?


Projekt w zaawansowanej fazie koncepcyjnej  :wink: 
Wiem jaka ma być bryła budynku i rozkład pomieszczeń. Niestety nie mam umiejętności pozwalających mi na wkład pracy własnej, czyli wszystko będzie musiało zostać wykonane przez takich którzy umieją.
Dla celów projektu przyjmowane są najbardziej popularne materiały ale pod wpływem forum modyfikacje następują.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## timola

No to witam nieśmiało i ja  :smile: 
Na chwilę obecną - chyba mamy działkę  :smile:  Może mamy projekt. Na pewno mamy mocne postanowienie budowy domu po ogarnięciu wszelkich tematów zakupowo/kredytowo/projektowych.
Mniej więcej wiem czego chcę  :wink:  Jak tylko będę miała koncepcję rzutu budynku wraz z usytuowaniem na działce wrzucę to tutaj abyście mi pokazali wszystkie możliwe błędy  :wink: 
A tymczasem - trzymajcie kciuki za powodzenie planu  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

Witaj timola  :smile: 
Oczywiście, że będziemy trzymać kciuki, Ty trzymaj za nas, bo wszyscy jedziemy na tym samym wózku  :hug: 
Dowiedz się przede wszystkim, czy w miejscowości, gdzie masz działkę obowiązuje plan miejscowego zagospodarowania przestrzeni, bo w planie tym ujęte będziesz miała ważne parametry domu typu kąt nachylenia powierzchni dachu czy wysokość kalenicy. Najlepiej szukać projektu stosownie do wytycznych niż potem dopłacać przy adaptacji  :wink:

----------


## timola

:smile: 

Jeśli chodzi o kwestie formalno prawne - pozwolenie, urzędy itd - to działka męża - absolutnie się w to nie mieszam. On to ogarnia od strony urzędowej. Mamy  jeden mały problem - z tego co mąż się orientował zmieniły się przepisy dotyczące działek zalesionych. No i nie wiemy czy będziemy mogli wyciąć część lasku (dosłownie kilka drzew) czy koncepcję trzeba będzie zmienic. 
Chcemy mieć dach płaski - strop, styropapa, papa w nowoczesnej bryle. Stoją już tam domy z dachem płaskim więc nie powinno być problemu pod tym kątem. Mam nadzieję  :wink:

----------


## mother_nature

Oj, to najlepiej poczytać o tym w necie i jeszcze zasięgnąć rady w gminie. Przepisów w Polsce mamy jak kolców na jeżu  :roll eyes:  

Rozumiem, że jesteście w 100% przekonani do budowy domu w lesie? Ma to swój urok, ale ma też sporo minusów.
Ja teraz mieszkam w takim domu wśród drzew i problemem jest niedoświetlenie pomieszczeń, gdyż duże drzewa zabierają sporo światła słonecznego. No ale mój dom jest 100-letni i drewniany, wtedy standardem były małe okna.
Kolejna sprawa z drzewami to zagrożenie w trakcie wichur (właśnie mam problem ze świerkiem, którego przewrócił wiatr w sobotnią noc  :Sad: ), że o ciągłym sprzątaniu liści nie wspomnę  :wink:  Wczoraj czytałam wątek na jakimś portalu leśnym, gdzie ludzie skarżyli się na grzybiarzy wchodzących pod okna domu  :jaw drop:

----------


## timola

Nie, to nie jest dom w lesie. Działka jest jakieś 80 metrów od drogi wojewódzkiej. Tyle, że od tej drogi oddziela ją pas "lasu". Z drugiej strony czyli tak jakby od frontu jest dojazd drogą asfaltową gminną, czyli raczej pełna kultura. Tyle, że... od tej drogi las na długość jakieś 50 metrów. Wg przepisów wychodzi wychodzi, że od ściany "lasu" musi nas dzielić od domu 12 metrów. Wniosek? 80-50=30-12=18 metrów szerokości działki czyli za mało na budowę parterowego domu  :sad:  Co teraz?

----------


## mother_nature

Czyli działka jest zamknięta lasem z dwóch stron? Dobrze rozumiem?

----------


## timola



----------


## timola

POWYŻEJ plan - w sumie tak jak u Ciebie ale nie ma tego lasu między drogą gminną a domem.

----------


## mother_nature

No to jeżeli rzeczywiście musi być te 12 m od lasu zachowane, to może być problem. Zwłaszcza gdy chcecie duży dom.

----------


## Adam___

Witam po długiej nieobecności.

My też zaczynamy powoli budowę Naszego domu.
Na razie wiem tylko ,że  będzie na 100% parterowy - najchętniej z dachem dwuspadowym -  , ma być na planie prostokąta z wejściem raczej od wschodu.
Na chwilę obecną pozałatwiane sprawy notarialne i obecnie będzie się robiła mapka do celów projektowych.

Przejrzałem kupę projektów gotowych i raczej nie znalazłem nic co by mnie powaliło na kolana  :wink: .
Tak więc projekt będzie raczej indywidualny. Planujemy jakieś 120-130 m2.
Na szczęście nie mamy żadnych obostrzeń wymiarowych. Działka 1 morga i dom prawie na środku  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

Morga? A w przeliczeniu na jednostki współczesne to ile?  :cool: 

Gratuluję przebrnięcia przez notariusza, chociaż u mnie to było małe piwo w porównaniu z przeprawami z geodetą  :big lol:  Media masz w działce? Napisz coś więcej o swoim wymarzonym domu - ile pokoi chcecie, czy z garażem w bryle, jaki kąt nachylenia dachu itp.  :smile:

----------


## Adam___

Morga to jakieś 5600 m2. No i tyle ma działka  :smile: 
Z notariuszem to było tylko przepisywanie bo działka jest nasza już od dawna.
Plany były już dawno ale niesprzyjające okoliczności spowodowały trochę opóźnienie.
Jak pisałem geodeta w toku i potem architekt.
Na działce jest tylko prąd i woda. Gaz u sąsiada albo 80 metrów dalej w drodze, kanalizacji niema.
Kat nachylenia dachu to MPZP określa i nie wiem dokładnie ile tam chcą.
Pokoi to ze 4  , garaż raczej w bryle.
Plus jest taki , że nie potrzebujemy żadnych pomieszczeń gospodarczych bo już wszystko jest na działce.

Na żółto zaznaczona działka , na niebiesko planowana budowa

----------


## mother_nature

Adamie, piękna duża działka  :big grin:  
Nie wiem jaka stylistyka domu Wam pasuje, ale jeśli parterowy z dwuspadowym dachem w wymienionej przez Ciebie kubaturze, to znalazłam np. takie: Z41+GP, As3 z MTM Styl, Muratora Dom na górce, Aosta Lipińskich. 
Większość domów z takimi parametrami ma oddzielny daszek nad garażem albo wręcz garaż dostawiony jest do bryły domu pod innym kątem, a to już komplikuje dach. Masz rację pisząc, że projekt indywidualny najlepiej spełni Wasze oczekiwania.

----------


## Adam___

Wiedziałem , że można na Was liczyć i znajdziecie jakieś ciekawe projekty  :smile: 

Każdy z wymienionych domów ma jakiś "feler"  :wink: 
W sumie pod względem kształtu pasuje mi Aosta. Pozostałe są za bardzo kanciate.
Jak wspomniałem najbardziej pasowałby nam dom na planie totalnego prostokąta , bez żadnych wykuszy,załamań itp.
Chociaż jakby udało się znaleźć pasujący projekt to czemu nie. Chociaż projekt plus adaptacja wyjdzie podobnie jak gotowiec. No może odpadnie papierkologia związana z konstrukcją, instalacjami 

No wielkość trochę powala. Samego  koszenia to cały dzień schodzi  :smile:  . No i jak trzeba gdzieś iść do ogrodu robić to trochę kilometrów się zrobi.
Kiedyś na koszeniu podwórka to prawie 1,5 km zrobiłem 

Znalazłem wytyczne z MPZP.
Dach od 30-45 stopni , kolor czerwony lub brązowy ( mnie się podoba "liść jesieni" czy jakoś tak - ciekawe co UM na to )
kolor elewacji jasny , stonowany
tylko jeden garaż wolnostojący do dwóch stanowisk - akurat chcemy w bryle

Trochę problemem będzie to , że jesteśmy podciągnięci pod ochronę zabytków i wszystko będą z konserwatorem uzgadniać.
Chociaż wyraził on - konserwator wojewódzki - zgodę na rozbiórkę tych ruin gdzie ma stać dom.
Budynek w lewym górnym rogu działki to zabytek i ruszać go nie można

----------


## mother_nature

Projekt gotowy powtarzalny z adaptacją to jakieś 4 tys. zł lekko licząc. Przynajmniej u mnie tyle wyjdzie mniej więcej. Pod pojęciem adaptacja rozumiem oprócz zmian w projekcie domu, także dostosowanie instalacji, projekt zagospodarowania działki, szambo. Jak znajdziesz porządnego i niedrogiego architekta, to lepiej decydować się na projekt indywidualny. A jeśli szukać gotowca, to już z odpowiednim kątem dachu, bo później przeprojektowanie dachu to jest koszt 1,5 - 2 tys. zł.
Do koszenia takich areałów dobry traktorek albo... koza  :wink:  Tylko że koza nie pilnowana zje wszystko, łącznie z drzewkami  :cool: 
Współczuję oddechu konserwatora na karku  :sad:  Znajomy przez to przechodzi teraz przy remoncie domu... Całe szczęście, że jest zgoda na wyburzenie ruin - skorzystajcie z niej skwapliwie  :big grin:

----------


## Adam___

Sam projekt to jakieś 2-2,5 tysiąca. Adaptacja nie wiem ile ale chyba więcej niż 1,5-2 tys ???
Architekta który ogarnie mi budynek mam ale jeszcze trzeba mądre głowy od konstrukcji,instalacji itp - chociaż to też by się ruszyło znajomości  :smile: 
Traktorek jest. Przedtem kosiłem kosiarką i schodziły trzy dni - bo pogoda nie taka,rosa itp

Na szczęście budynek i okolica jest "tylko" w gminnej ewidencji zabytków. Jednak mimo to wszystko będzie uzgadniane z konserwatorem i zawsze trochę więcej czasu zejdzie.

----------


## mother_nature

Mój projekt kosztował 1970 zł a architekt za adaptację, zagosp. działki, projekt szamba i zjazdu na działkę bierze 2 tys.  :big lol: 

Generalnie na koszt adaptacji składa się rodzaj zmian wprowadzanych do projektu, więc jeśli poprawki są czysto kosmetyczne typu zmiana wymiarów czy liczby okien, to i koszty takiej adaptacji będą niewielkie. Ale już zmiany ingerujące w konstrukcję ścian nośnych czy dachu będą generowały wyższe koszty. 

Co znaczy, że potrzebne mądre głowy od konstrukcji, instalacji? Przecież projekt budowlany część architektoniczna, konstrukcyjna i instalacyjna, to jest jedna całość. Projekt tworzy i adaptuje architekt, nie potrzeba do tego tabuna innych ludzi  :big grin:

----------


## Adam___

> Mój projekt kosztował 1970 zł a architekt za adaptację, zagosp. działki, projekt szamba i zjazdu na działkę bierze 2 tys. 
> 
> Generalnie na koszt adaptacji składa się rodzaj zmian wprowadzanych do projektu, więc jeśli poprawki są czysto kosmetyczne typu zmiana wymiarów czy liczby okien, to i koszty takiej adaptacji będą niewielkie. Ale już zmiany ingerujące w konstrukcję ścian nośnych czy dachu będą generowały wyższe koszty. 
> 
> Co znaczy, że potrzebne mądre głowy od konstrukcji, instalacji? Przecież projekt budowlany część architektoniczna, konstrukcyjna i instalacyjna, to jest jedna całość. Projekt tworzy i adaptuje architekt, nie potrzeba do tego tabuna innych ludzi


Kombinowałem tak , że biorę gotowy projekt pasujący mi pod względem kształtu i dachu i robię totalna przebudowę w środku a to już będzie kosztowało pewnie więcej niż 2 tys

Albo robię całkiem do podstaw i wtedy oprócz architekta potrzebuję jeszcze kogoś do konstrukcji,instalacji itp.
Moja Pani architekt ogarnie budynek jako kształt,układ pomieszczeń ale resztę musi ktoś inny zrobić. 
Ma swojego konstruktora , kogoś od instalacji ale to już trzeba osobno załatwiać.

----------


## mother_nature

Oj to kiepski interes, chyba jednak wolałabym szukać gotowego projektu w tych okolicznościach. Pytanie czy Twoja pani architekt ma wobec tego uprawnienia do dokonywania adaptacji? Bo bez uprawnień nie podbije Ci projektu do PNB.

----------


## Bejaro

> Mój projekt kosztował 1970 zł a architekt za adaptację, zagosp. działki, projekt szamba i zjazdu na działkę bierze 2 tys. 
> 
> Generalnie na koszt adaptacji składa się rodzaj zmian wprowadzanych do projektu, więc jeśli poprawki są czysto kosmetyczne typu zmiana wymiarów czy liczby okien, to i koszty takiej adaptacji będą niewielkie. Ale już zmiany ingerujące w konstrukcję ścian nośnych czy dachu będą generowały wyższe koszty. 
> 
> Co znaczy, że potrzebne mądre głowy od konstrukcji, instalacji? Przecież projekt budowlany część architektoniczna, konstrukcyjna i instalacyjna, to jest jedna całość. Projekt tworzy i adaptuje architekt, nie potrzeba do tego tabuna innych ludzi


Do instalacji szczególnie gazowej potrzebny jest albo osobny projekt lub od razu mozna budować dom z wewnętrzną instalacją gazową wtedy osoba z uprawnieniami musi ten projekt zrobić już na etapie projektu.Konieczne będą jeszcze projekty przyłączy wody i energetyki na odcinku od skrzynek (gazowej i elektrycznej) do wejścia do domu-maż już to wszystko w projekcie budowlanym tym do Starostwa uzgodnienia wraz z ZUDP?

----------


## Adam___

> Oj to kiepski interes, chyba jednak wolałabym szukać gotowego projektu w tych okolicznościach. Pytanie czy Twoja pani architekt ma wobec tego uprawnienia do dokonywania adaptacji? Bo bez uprawnień nie podbije Ci projektu do PNB.


Robiła projekty to chyba ma.
Nie pytałem się zresztą dokładnie.
Ciężko znaleźć gotowca o parametrach które by nam odpowiadały.
Nie wiem dlaczego ale wszyscy projektanci upodobali sobie domy o 10 - albo i więcej - narożnikach.
Niema prostych domów  :sad:

----------


## kataryna86

Witam wszystkich. My na lato wbijamy łopatę...Budujemy na Dolnym Śląsku. U nas kosmetyczne poprawki w raz z projektem 8 tyś....

----------


## letniowoc

kataryna86 - witaj  :smile: 
Napisz coś więcej o działce i wybranym projekcie  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

> Do instalacji szczególnie gazowej potrzebny jest albo osobny projekt lub od razu mozna budować dom z wewnętrzną instalacją gazową wtedy osoba z uprawnieniami musi ten projekt zrobić już na etapie projektu.Konieczne będą jeszcze projekty przyłączy wody i energetyki na odcinku od skrzynek (gazowej i elektrycznej) do wejścia do domu-maż już to wszystko w projekcie budowlanym tym do Starostwa uzgodnienia wraz z ZUDP?


Gazu nie będziemy mieć w ogóle, a projekty pozostałych mediów to są po prostu linie wrysowane w plan działki + plany szczegółowe w projekcie budynku. ZUDP architekt załatwi dopiero jak będziemy mieć na piśmie warunki.



> Witam wszystkich. My na lato wbijamy łopatę...Budujemy na Dolnym Śląsku. U nas kosmetyczne poprawki w raz z projektem 8 tyś....


Witaj  :smile:  Jak duży dom planujecie budować?

----------


## Bejaro

[QUOTE=mother_nature;6741711]Gazu nie będziemy mieć w ogóle, a projekty pozostałych mediów to są po prostu linie wrysowane w plan działki + plany szczegółowe w projekcie budynku. ZUDP architekt załatwi dopiero jak będziemy mieć na piśmie warunki.

Włąśnie te linie nic nie znaczą bo nie mają się z czym połączyć-trzeba projekt przyłączeń-on niestety kosztuje.

----------


## Adam___

Gazu u nas nie będzie.No chyba , że wygram w totolotka i wtedy pociągnę te 150 metrów gazu. Do granicy gazownia zawołała jakieś 8 tysięcy - rura leciałaby w prywatnej drodze - a od granicy do domu jest prawie drugie tyle.
Gaz ułatwiłby życie bo nie musiałbym kombinować z rodzajem ogrzewania. a tak to mam trochę zagwozdkę  :sad:

----------


## nk

> U nas kosmetyczne poprawki w raz z projektem 8 tyś....


W tej cenie można mieć projekt indywidualny od podstaw z adaptacją działki. Wtedy Adam__ - narożników można mieć ponad 10 lub wcale  :Smile: 
Też jestem ciekawy jakie macie działki i jakie planujecie projekty. Trzymam kciuki!

----------


## radzisza20

Witam wszystkich my równiez startujemy w tym roku choć mieliśmy zacząć w zeszłym roku niestety nie udało sie jesteśmy z okolic Bełchatowa.

----------


## mother_nature

Bejaro, już niedługo dowiem się jak to z tymi projektami przyłączeń jest, no chyba że do PNB to jest niepotrzebne, dopiero w trakcie budowy? Dokumentację do PNB ma mi skompletować architekt.

Adam__ u nas gazu też nie będzie. A jeśli mogę coś doradzić odnośnie ogrzewania, to odradzam grzanie ekogroszkiem. Mamy kocioł z podajnikiem, więc raz na jakiś czas wystarczy załadować podajnik i jest spokój, ale brud w całej kotłowni jest koszmarny, na każdej powierzchni osadza się pył węglowy. Do tego potrzeba sporo miejsca na magazynowanie węgla. W nowym domu będzie ogrzewanie prądem + solary.

----------


## kataryna86

Działka 15 arów. Projekt domu  Tarot Atu z pracowni Archeton.Pozwolenie już jest. Podnieśliśmy budynek oraz kalenice. Zlikwidowaliśmy 2 okna dachowa bo dla nas okna w dachu to katorga. ogrzewanie na paliwo stałe plus kominek. Budujemy ze silki plus lepsze ocieplenie. Wejście od południa.Budowę zaczynamy od lipca To chyba tyle :smile:

----------


## Adam___

> Adam__ u nas gazu też nie będzie. A jeśli mogę coś doradzić odnośnie ogrzewania, to odradzam grzanie ekogroszkiem. Mamy kocioł z podajnikiem, więc raz na jakiś czas wystarczy załadować podajnik i jest spokój, ale brud w całej kotłowni jest koszmarny, na każdej powierzchni osadza się pył węglowy. Do tego potrzeba sporo miejsca na magazynowanie węgla. W nowym domu będzie ogrzewanie prądem + solary.


Myślałem właśnie o ekogroszku.
Ślubna nawet wspominała o zwykłym kotle na paliwo stałe.
Wodę latem planowałem z pompy ciepła powietrze-powietrze - za bardzo niema jak solarów zamontować. Myślałem o prądzie jednak obawiam się trochę kosztów eksploatacji. Inwestycyjnie wyjdzie może najtaniej ale co dalej??

----------


## mother_nature

U nas mały domek będzie, to jest sens grzać prądem. Czytałeś może o peletach? Kocioł do peletu też można kupić z podajnikiem, a jego obsługa jest czysta. Zwykły kocioł na paliwo stałe ma sens chyba tylko w przypadku, gdy ktoś stale jest w domu. Powrót z pracy po 8 godzinach w zimie oznacza wyziębiony dom. Nam po prawie 5 latach użytkowania kotła z podajnikiem na ekogroszek, zachciało się czegoś bardziej komfortowego  :wink:

----------


## jerrry1

Chciałem i ja przywitać się w tym wątku.
Jestem na etapie adaptacji projektu do działki.
Niestety przez przyłącze wodno-kanalizacyjne opóźnia mi się wszystko, ale chciałbym na wiosnę uzyskać PNB i zacząć budować swój domek.
Projekt to E-115 pracowni E-domy, działka nie wielka jak na parterówkę 8,2ar

----------


## PaniKasia

Cześć Jerrry1, nie tak najgorzej z tą waszą działką, my też stawiamy dom parterowy, a działka ma niecałe 700mkw, no ale coś za coś albo mała działka w mieście albo duża poza miastem.  Gabarytowo nasz dom dość zbliżony do waszego, projekt indywidualny. U nas też tereny nieskanalizowane i niby niebawem ma się coś ruszyć, mam nadzieję bo szkoda wbijać się w szmbo skoro ma być kanalizacja.

----------


## letniowoc

U nas na dniach pani architekt składa wniosek o PnB. Właśnie dogrywamy ostatnie zmiany w projekcie i podpisujemy stosowne papiery do starostwa. Eh czasami tak trudno podjąć decyzję co by było lepsze, zmienić czy zostawić, lepiej będzie tak czy siak. A przecież to dopiero początek dylematów. Dobrze, że moja druga połówka jest bardziej decyzyjna niż ja :smile: 

Jeszcze się ostatnio wkurzyliśmy, bo okazało się że pani będąca właścicielką słupa, z którego mamy mieć podłączony prąd nie zgadza się, ponieważ "kolejne linki będą brzydko wyglądały". Nie i koniec. Co ciekawe sąsiad obok zgadza się na dodatkowy słup na swojej działce, a babci starowince będą linki przeszkadzały.... (gdybym była złośliwa to bym zapytała jak długo będzie jeszcze na nie patrzeć).
Ciekawe co teraz zrobi Tauron? Mamy wydane warunki techniczne na podłączenie z tamtego słupa.

Sąsiad za drogą, na działce którego mamy się wpiąć do głównego gazociągu stwierdził, że "dogadamy się, kwestia tylko za ile".  :ohmy: 
Ciekawe ile wyceni te 2 metry swojej działki, które trzeba będzie rozkopać...
Oj coś czuje, że mimo bardzo chcemy ogrzewanie gazowe, pozostanie nam do wyboru paliwo stałe  :sad: 

Ehhhh budowa, budowa  :roll eyes:

----------


## jerrry1

Najśmieszniejsze jest to że całe osiedle jest skanalizowane.
Ulica przy której mam działkę jest od trzech lat pokryta kostką, a pod nią biegną rury od kanalizacji.
Problemem jest to że rury nie są połączone z magistralą miasta i ...... tu jest lipa bo koszty były by spore
Do tej pory był tylko jeden dom na tej ulicy i nie podłączali kanalizacji teraz budować się będę ja i jeszcze jedna osoba więc jest więcej "chętnych"
Przed świętami miałem dostać dec. o warunkach przyłącza na szambo ale po złożenia pisma i rozmowy z dyr. zakładów komunalych sprawa zaczyna się przedłużać. Niby mówią że będzie podłączane ale decyzji jak nie było tak nie ma - a ja czekam   :bash:

----------


## Artemika

Letniowoc - z tymi wyborami i dylematami to dopiero początek. A obawiam się ze po tym jak się już zamieszka to i tak człowiek pomyśli ze tysiące rzeczy mógł zrobić inaczej, lepiej. Tego nie unikniemy. Ja niestety tez kombinuję, czy może lepiej byłoby jeszcze ponanosic jakieś poprawki. Ale boje sie ze tak można bez końca zmieniać.

Cześć Jerrry1 - a dlaczego parterowka? Bo takie domki po prostu wolisz? Mi byłoby troszkę szkoda miejsca, ale mi schody nie przeszkadzają, przynajmniej na razie :wink:

----------


## jerrry1

Parterówka z garażem dwustanowiskowym w bryle - to marzenie moje i mojej żony.
Miejsca szkoda ale dom jest ważniejszy, przynajmniej będzie mniej trawy do koszenia  :big grin:

----------


## mother_nature

Cześć jerry1  :smile: 
U nas działka 8 ar i też parterówka  :smile:  Wybór jest prosty - starzejemy się a nie młodniejemy i kto będzie po tych schodach zasuwał?  :wink:  Teraz mieszkam w domu ze schodami i jak miałam problemy zdrowotne, to nie było kolorowo, a korzystać ze schodów musiałam, bo na dole jest łazienka. 
Szambo musimy robić, kanalizacja w naszej części wsi nie wiadomo kiedy będzie  :wink: 

letniowoc - przerąbane!! Sąsiadka chyba nie może się nie zgodzić na przyłączenie, bo słup jest własnością Taurona (mimo że stoi na działce sąsiadki). Będę miała podobną sytuację, ale na razie czekam na warunki i też z Taurona  :smile:  Ciekawe co by w Tauronie powiedzieli na taką sytuację?

----------


## kataryna86

Letniowoc ci widzisz złego w ogrzewaniu stałym. ja  w tym momencie w domu mam ogrzewanie gazowe i przy przerabianiu projektu od razu zaznaczyłam że chce mieć ogrzewanie stałe. w tym momencie mieszkam w małym domku gdzie ogrzewanie gazowe i płacę 1500 zł na 2 miesiące rachunek za gaz...Co do taurona nie wiem na jakiej podstawie oni obliczają doprowadzenie prądu na działkę, bo ja za doprowadzenie zapłaciłam 2500 a z drugiej wioski znajomy 1200 za taki sam przesył a do działki miał dalej...

----------


## letniowoc

Artemika - dokładnie tak jest! Babskie dylematy i gdybanie.... Na szczęście mąż mnie dobrze zna i wie kiedy musi podjąć decyzję za nas oboje, bo ja czasami jestem trochę w stylu "i chciałabym i boję się"  :roll eyes: 
U nas już koniec poprawek do projektu, najważniejsze naniesione, a wymiary paru okien, które (chyba  :wink:  nie do końca mi odpowiadają zmienię w czasie budowy.

mother_nature - no kiszka, ale w sumie to Taurona problem. Zawsze mogą nas podłączyć z innej strony działki, ale oni wolą z TEJ, bo jest to dla nich tańsze i prostsze. Mają jeszcze gadać z córką i zięciem tej babci, którzy są faktycznymi właścicielami, ale jak się starowinka zaprze, że nie pozwoli to niewiem czy mogą ja jakoś "zmusić" administracyjnie...W każdym razie sprawa jest w toku.

kataryna 86 - jak dla nas ogrzewanie gazowe ma więcej plusów niż ogrzewanie paliwem stałym. Jest to ogrzewanie praktycznie bezobsługowe, pozwala zamontować podłogówkę w całym domu zamiast kaloryferów, jest czystsze dla środowiska a kotłownia gazowa może pełnić również funkcję pomieszczenia gospodarczego, bo nie ma brudu od paliwa stałego.
Wydaje mi się, że przy dobrze ocieplonym domu, ciepłych oknach i braku ewidentnych mostków termicznych (np. balkon) kosztowo wychodzi podobnie jak ogrzewanie paliwem stałym. 
Reasumując każdym wybiera wg swoich przekonań i doświadczeń.

W przypadku prądu płaci się za zamówioną moc w kW - przyłącze napowietrzne  ok. 43 zł/kW lub  kablowe ok. 60 zł/kW. Dodatkowa opłata jest dopiero, gdy długość przyłącza wynosi ponad 200 metrów. Tak jest w przypadku energetyki Tauron.

Dużo zapłaciłaś... A kiedy zamawiałaś prąd, ile masz metrów przyłącza i zamówioną moc przyłączeniową? Dawniej były innej opłaty, droższe....

----------


## kataryna86

Ja mam 14 kw. metrów moze 30 lub nawet 20. Prąd zakładałam 3 miesiące temu..

----------


## ayoya

Witam forumowiczów !

Wiosną ruszam z fundamentami. Domek stanie w małej miejscowości położonej w woj. małopolskim na 32a działce.
Cieszę się, że formalności mam już za sobą... I mam nadzieję, że budowa przebiegnie bez większych problemów  :smile:

----------


## letniowoc

ayoya - witaj  :smile: 
Napisz wg jakiego projektu budujesz.
Fajnie, że masz już papierologię za sobą  :smile: ))

----------


## ayoya

> ayoya - witaj 
> Napisz wg jakiego projektu budujesz.
> Fajnie, że masz już papierologię za sobą ))



Zdecydowałam się na budowę domu 'Dom w Czarnuszce 2'
Ponad rok czasu szukałam odpowiedniego projektu...  :smile: 
Budować będę etapami.

----------


## ewitek

Witam forumowiczów, szczególnie Krakowianki! Właściwie  moja budowa zaczęła się jeszcze w ubiegłym roku - w listopadzie, ale zasadnicza całość przypadnie na ten rok. Budujemy dom zaadoptowany na bazie Aleksandra II lustro Dobrych Domów (dół bez wykuszy) i APS101 (góra domu). W październiku dostaliśmy pozwolenie na budowę, aktualnie mamy zasypane fundamenty bez wylanej płyty, ale nerwów i przebojów przy tym było co niemiara.
Krakowianki Kasia i letniowoc, pochwalcie się, gdzie się budujecie. My na północ od Krakowa.

----------


## ayoya

Witaj ewitek !

To dopiero początek budowy... a już tyle nerwów ? Dlaczego ?  :ohmy: 

Daleko budujecie się od Krk ? 
Ja 70 km. Okolice Miechowa.

----------


## mother_nature

Ja buduję 15 km od Krakowa, ale w str. południową  :smile:

----------


## jerrry1

:welcome:  *ayoya*
Bardzo fajny domek, chociaż mój typ to parterówka to ten piętrowy bardzo mi się podoba (no może garaż bym większy zrobił na dwa auta)  :roll eyes: 

* ewitek*  :welcome:  w dziale bocianki 2015
Współczuje nerwów z fundamentami. U mnie jak zacznę w tym roku też będzie bardzo ciężko bo na działce mam 1,9m torfu i 0,6m do wód gruntowych :Sad:

----------


## letniowoc

ayoya - ciekawy projekt , nie przeraża Cię koszt dachu czterospadowego?

ewitek - fajny mix projektów  :smile:  
my będziemy budować ok.20 km od Krk, w str  południową  :smile: 

Szukam jakiegoś kierownika budowy, ale opornie mi idzie. Macie namiary na kogoś sprawdzonego?

----------


## mother_nature

Ja jeszcze nie szukałam kierownika budowy, ale pewnie będę to robić przez darmowe internetowe portale ogłoszeniowe skupiające fachowców z różnych branż. W taki sposób znalazłam architekta  :smile:

----------


## ayoya

> ayoya - ciekawy projekt , nie przeraża Cię koszt dachu czterospadowego?


Czy przeraża? Raczej nie - wiedziałam na co się piszę od samego początku.
Początkowo szukałam projektu małego parterowego domku, a wyszło jak wyszło  :smile:

----------


## ewitek

No to my mamy 20km do Rynku w Krakowie, dojazd w miarę szybki drogą olkuską.
Przeboje były, bo po pierwsze robotnicy się pomylili i źle sobie rozmierzyli ławy, a potem dodatkowo  za mało zamówili betonu i brakło na stopy fundamentowe, a po drugie sporo było poprawek  robionych przez kierbuda i ten za późno dostarczył im właściwy plan i no i ściana fundamentowa była przesuwana. Może ktoś nie przywiazuje do tego wagi i nie mierzy, ale u nas okazało się, że ściana jest o 6cm za krótka  ::-(:

----------


## Artemika

Witaj Ayoya i Ewitek :smile: 

Ayoya - bardzo podoba mi się Twój dom. Ja robię z indywidualnego, ale bardzo podobny do Twojego, podobna powierzchnia, też czterospadowy dach. Ale rozkład pomieszczeń u Ciebie bardziej mi się podoba, masz wszystko czego szukałam a robiąc projekt nie mogłam znaleźć i w sumie nadal ma, jakieś braki. Jak szacujesz koszty budowy? Bo te przedstawione na stronie wydają mi się nierealne. Boję się że źle oszacuję koszty budowy i pod koniec pojawią się problemy.

Ewitek - nie strasz, początek już z takimi przygodami? Ale może to dobrze wrózy na przyszłość? Może to koniec problemow :wink:

----------


## ayoya

> Witaj Ayoya i Ewitek
> 
> Ayoya - bardzo podoba mi się Twój dom. Ja robię z indywidualnego, ale bardzo podobny do Twojego, podobna powierzchnia, też czterospadowy dach. Ale rozkład pomieszczeń u Ciebie bardziej mi się podoba, masz wszystko czego szukałam a robiąc projekt nie mogłam znaleźć i w sumie nadal ma, jakieś braki. Jak szacujesz koszty budowy? Bo te przedstawione na stronie wydają mi się nierealne. Boję się że źle oszacuję koszty budowy i pod koniec pojawią się problemy.



Dziękuję za miłe słowa.  :smile: 
Tak jak pisałam, ponad rok czasu szukałam odpowiedniego projektu. 
Wybór jest ogromny... jednak zależało mi min. na : łazienkach z oknami, kotłowni która nie jest przejściowa, pokoju na parterze...
Niby nie duże wymagania, a jednak problem był. 

Na obecną chwilę wiem, że kompleksowe wykonanie fundamentów wyniesie mnie max 35tys zł.

Z firmą budowlaną podpisałam już umowę i sama robocizna całej Czarnuszki tj. fundamenty, wszystkie ściany nośne jak i działowe, schody, strop, kominy, lana płyta skośna i kompletny dach to koszt  52 tys zł.

A jak Wasze budowy przedstawiają się cenowo ?

----------


## ewitek

Ja również dziękuje za miłe przywitanie.
Artemika tak to jest, szuka się właściwego projektu, a jak się już człowiek zdecyduje to natrafi na to coś  :Smile:  U nas był ten problem, że nam się podobały dwa projekty, w jednym góra,  drugim dół, szukaliśmy jakiegoś połączenia obu - niestety nie znaleźliśmy, a ile można szukać....
Niestety połączenie obu projektów skutkuje mnóstwem zmian na etapie budowy - ścianki działowe w nowym miejscu, piony kanalizacyjne i media na górze. Nie wiem jak to będzie, sami musimy przygotować odpowiednie rysunki dobrze zwymiarowane, żeby nie było problemów...
Ayoya piękny projekt! Bardzo fajny ma układ pomieszczeń, choć ja akurat wolę mieć kuchnie od frontu domu od strony północnej, jak to u mnie wypada. No i niestety na mojej działce się by nie zmieścił. Przez działkę musieliśmy zlikwidować jadalniany wykusz (brakło 37cm  ::-(:  a jego spłycanie było bezsensowne) No i mnie też przeraził dach czterospadowy, który jest jednym z droższych i bardziej skomplikowanych.
Choć 35tys za fundamenty to malutko! U nas ma być lekko ponad 40tys. ale działka lekko pochylona i do środka weszło 10 cięzarówek piasku!
Jerry współczuję tego torfu i wód gruntowych, u nas glina i skała (jura krakowsko-czestochowska), na szczęście wody badania geotechniczne nie wykazały (podobno chcąc robić studnię trzeba wwiercić się na 100m), a dzięki tym kamieniom grunt nawet sobie radzi z przepuszczaniem wody, przetestowane, jak nam wykop zasypał śnieg i zalał deszcz  :Smile:  Ale żeby coś posadzić na tym gruncie (kategoria IV) to będzie ciężko.
Artemika, oby już teraz było z górki, ale tak to jest, miała być sprawdzona ekipa, po której nie trzeba poprawiać... No to trafiliśmy na dwóch "nowych" z tej ekipy, bo reszta kończyła inną robotę i tak to partaczyli robotę za robotą... Dlatego ja już nie wierzę w sprawdzone ekipy. Nie wiem co będzie dalej, na razie jeszcze nie jesteśmy rozliczeni, bo jeszcze będą podłogę wylewać, ale na razie czekamy, zeby to dobrze siadło. Na chwile obecną jedno wiem - żeby budować dom, trzeba się na tym poznać, bo robotnicy najchętniej zrobią to tak, żeby się zbytnio nie napracować, a potem mieszkańcy będą zbierać konsekwencje niedorób. Głupia folia bąbelkowa i mnóstwo pomysłów, którą stroną ją kłaść i jak mocować. U nas ostatecznie jest podręcznikowo, kubełkami do styrtoduru, ale robotnik z połrocznym stażem w budowlance chciał kłaść odwrotnie, a jej zamocowanie pozostawiało wiele do życzenia... Na szczęście wyleciał z roboty, a kto inny to poprawił. Ech budowa to wielkie wyzwanie! Najlepiej budować samemu, my się niestety znamy na tym co najwyżej teoretycznie. Człowiek poogląda w necie jak to się powinno zdrobić, jak wygląda i potem robi wielkie oczy na budowie, bo pomysłowość budowlańców nie zna granic, byle do celu...

----------


## Pasqud

Ciekawe czy jest więcej osób, które tak jak ja, po przeczytaniu forum mają mętlik w głowie i przeżywają zwątpienie czy pomysł o budowie domu to aby na pewno doby był.

----------


## ayoya

> Ciekawe czy jest więcej osób, które tak jak ja, po przeczytaniu forum mają mętlik w głowie i przeżywają zwątpienie czy pomysł o budowie domu to aby na pewno doby był.




Dlaczego wątpisz w ten pomysł ? Kupno wydaje się być lepszym rozwiązaniem  :Confused: 

Naczytałam się trochę jednak to sprawiło, że czuję się bardziej doinformowana i pewna w tym co robię.
Dobrze, że jest takie forum. 
Wiele można się nauczyć...

----------


## Pasqud

Nie. To ma być mój dom. Dopasowany do mnie a nie ja do domu. Tylko że pytań zbyt wiele się pojawia, a nie ma kto na nie jednoznacznie odpowiedzieć.

----------


## ewitek

Połowa sukcesu to dobra ekipa, a takiej ze świecą szukać, bo jednemu wybuduje dobrze a innemu może spartolić. 
Ja też zaczynam wątpić, czy to dobry pomysł... Czasem lepiej jak deweloper wybuduje mieszkanie i samemu nie widzi się niedoróbek, jest sie zdrowszym. Choć z drugiej strony, jak będą, to wcześniej czy później wyjdą i wtedy zaczną się schody... Tak źle, tak niedobrze.
Wiecie, że sejm przegłosował zniesienie  obowiązku pozwolenia na budowę?

----------


## Pasqud

Owszem ale akurat to wcale nie jest takie fajne. Bo w praktyce czas do rozpoczęcia budowy może się znacznie przedłużać.

----------


## ayoya

*Ewitek* masz rację... 

Podstawą jest znalezienie porządnej ekipy budowlanej oraz wybranie/zaprojektowanie domu który nas w 100% usatysfakcjonuje.
Nie ma co się zniechęcać... tysiące ludzi buduje domy więc czemu i my mielibyśmy tego nie robić ?

----------


## immoral

> Ciekawe czy jest więcej osób, które tak jak ja, po przeczytaniu forum mają mętlik w głowie i przeżywają zwątpienie czy pomysł o budowie domu to aby na pewno doby był.


Ja mam tak samo, chociaż jestem dopiero na etapie projektu.

----------


## m*kasia

> Krakowianki Kasia i letniowoc, pochwalcie się, gdzie się budujecie. My na północ od Krakowa.


My ciut za Krakowem, w Mogilanach  :smile: 




> Ciekawe czy jest więcej osób, które tak jak ja, po przeczytaniu forum mają mętlik w głowie i przeżywają zwątpienie czy pomysł o budowie domu to aby na pewno doby był.


 Ja po przeczytaniu 25% postów zwątpiłam w to forum  :big grin:  Dlatego odpuściłam sobie lekturę pozostałych 75% oraz wszystkich nowych tematów  :wink:  Być może wiąże się to z moim uczuleniem na "mostki termiczne" oraz "jak ma być porządnie, to musi dużo kosztować".  :big tongue:

----------


## Pasqud

> Ja mam tak samo, chociaż jestem dopiero na etapie projektu.


Mam już działkę, a projekt już prawie-prawie  :smile: 




> Ja po przeczytaniu 25% postów zwątpiłam w to forum  Dlatego odpuściłam sobie lekturę pozostałych 75% oraz wszystkich nowych tematów  Być może wiąże się to z moim uczuleniem na "mostki termiczne" oraz "jak ma być porządnie, to musi dużo kosztować".


Mostkami termicznymi się nie martwię  :smile:  Ale liczyłem że odpowiem sobie na pytanie z jakiego materiału ten dom budować  :smile:

----------


## ewitek

Mkasia fajna okolica i blisko do Krakowa, jedni znajomi wybudowali się we Wrząsowicach a drudzy w Sygneczowie. My mieszkamy i pracujemy na lewym brzegu Wisły, więc szukaliśmy lokalizacji północnych, choć i tak bardzo boje się porannych dojazdów w szczycie do Krakowa.
Hi hi mostek termiczny czyli wielkie guru na forum. Ja uważam, że wszystko ma swoje granice. Można wybudować super energooszczędny dom, tylko okaże się że się do końca życia nie zwróci. W taki to sposób nie robiliśmy ciężkiej izolacji fundamentów, bo taka okazała się zbędna, no i zrezygnowaliśmy z bloczków Isomur jako cokół termoizolacyjny (znajomi dawali), bo jak porównaliśmy koszt materiału (ok 5tys) do wielkości parametru przenikalności ciepła, jaki sie zyska, to wyszło ponad 30 lat. A trochę nas kusiło, bo mamy zamiar budować z zimnej ale dobrze akumulujacej ciepło silki. Ale juz przy balkonach i oknach na pewno rozważymy głeboko tę kwestię, bo tu już straty ciepła mogą być znaczące.

Jakie ogrzewanie planujecie w swoich domkach? Czy ktoś z was montuje PC albo piec kondensacyjny, a może tradycyjnie paliwo stałe? U nas gaz - kondensat i kominek najprawdopodobniej z grawitacyjną dystrybucją powietrza, dół podlogówka a z górą to nie mam pomysłu...

----------


## mother_nature

> My ciut za Krakowem, w Mogilanach


No to witaj, ja też  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

"Jakie ogrzewanie planujecie w swoich domkach? Czy ktoś z was montuje PC albo piec kondensacyjny, a może tradycyjnie paliwo stałe? U nas gaz - kondensat i kominek najprawdopodobniej z grawitacyjną dystrybucją powietrza, dół podlogówka a z górą to nie mam pomysłu... "

Najlepiej takie, do którego dom był projektowany.
Nie da się kotła - śmieciucha zmieścić w sporej szafie nazywanej na projekcie - kotłownią.
No i ten kominek, 24kW w domu o zapotrzebowaniu W MROZY rzędu 4kW...
Horror...
Sugeruję szybkie uzupełnienie wiedzy o tym, jak taki dom powinien działać.
(Bo rozumiem, że już wiadomo - jak ma wyglądać.)

Adam M.

----------


## m*kasia

> Hi hi mostek termiczny czyli wielkie guru na forum.


  :big lol: 



> Jakie ogrzewanie planujecie w swoich domkach? Czy ktoś z was montuje PC albo piec kondensacyjny, a może tradycyjnie paliwo stałe? U nas gaz - kondensat i kominek najprawdopodobniej z grawitacyjną dystrybucją powietrza, dół podlogówka a z górą to nie mam pomysłu...


U nas jako podstawa paliwo stałe, gaz w obwodzie na lato. Podłogówka na traktach komunikacyjnych, w kuchni i w łazienkach (+ drabinka), a reszta grzejniki. Teraz mam podłogówkę w całym mieszkaniu i darzę ją bardzo chłodnym uczuciem (z pominięciem fragmentu w łazience, który bardzo lubię), dlatego decydujemy się na system mieszany.




> No to witaj, ja też


Świat jest malutki  :wink:  My poniżej wiaduktu w stronę Myślenic, a Ty?




> Sugeruję szybkie uzupełnienie wiedzy o tym, jak taki dom powinien działać.
> (Bo rozumiem, że już wiadomo - jak ma wyglądać.)
> Adam M.


Tak proszę Pana, poprawimy się i  na następny sprawdzian przyjdziemy już przygotowani...

----------


## mother_nature

Ja w Konarach  :smile: 
Blisko zakopianki się budujesz? Mój geodeta mieszka zaraz przy wiadukcie i mówi, że okropny hałas.

----------


## m*kasia

> Ja w Konarach 
> Blisko zakopianki się budujesz? Mój geodeta mieszka zaraz przy wiadukcie i mówi, że okropny hałas.


Blisko, ale dalej niż teraz mieszkamy  :wink:  Biorąc pod uwagę, że obecnie mieszkamy prawie na zakopiance, to żaden hałas na mnie wrażenia już nie robi  :big grin:

----------


## ewitek

> Najlepiej takie, do którego dom był projektowany.
> Nie da się kotła - śmieciucha zmieścić w sporej szafie nazywanej na projekcie - kotłownią.
> No i ten kominek, 24kW w domu o zapotrzebowaniu W MROZY rzędu 4kW...
> Horror...
> Sugeruję szybkie uzupełnienie wiedzy o tym, jak taki dom powinien działać.
> (Bo rozumiem, że już wiadomo - jak ma wyglądać.)
> Adam M.


Po pierwsze  to niektórzy doprojektowują sobie piwnicę właśnie po to, żeby np mieć ogrzewanie na ekogroszek i do tego gaz czy inne źródło grzania. Po drugie, jakbyśmy chcieli trzymać się projektu, to wszędzie musielibyśmy dać grzejniki wysokotemperaturowe ze zwykłym dwufunkcyjnym piecem gazowym i kominek. Takie ustalenia nie są potrzebne na etapie pozwolenia na budowę, do montowania instalacji CO jeszcze sporo czasu mamy, a moje pytanie padło z ciekawości, czy ktoś np rozważa pompę ciepła, która mi długo chodziła po głowie... Więc proszę sobie oszczędzić słowa ironii i krytyki na inne wątki.

----------


## Pasqud

Ogrzewanie gazowe więc nie przewiduję trudności z piecem.
Co do kominka to jest to faktycznie istotne zagadnienie bo jeżeli ma być np. z płaszczem wodnym to na etapie projektu trzeba uwzględnić już kwestie przyłączy, a zawsze średnicę komina przy doborze kominka.

----------


## ewitek

Mkasia, napisz cos więcej o ogrzewaniu podłogowym na całości, czy masz wodne czy elektryczne, czy masz wszędzie terakotę, czy może panele. Bo jesteś pierwszą osobą, która nie wychwala podłogówki pod niebiosy i chce przejść na system mieszany. Chętnię usłyszę jakieś słowa krytyki, a nie tylko wychwalanie pod niebiosa.

Mother, mkasia no to się praktycznie po sąsiedzku budujecie  :Smile:

----------


## Pasqud

A co to jest system mieszany?

----------


## m*kasia

*ewitek* Może nie tyle krytyki, bo nie ma specjalnie co krytykować. Ot po prostu zachęcona właśnie tymi ochami i achami spodziewałam się czegoś więcej  :big grin:  

"Ciepło podłogówkowe" jest inne, inaczej się go odbiera. Dużym plusem jest faktycznie to, że nie ma grzejników, nie trzeba się o nie obijać, nie zajmują miejsca, jest ciepło no i tyle.

Ogrzewamy gazem, podłogówka wodna, pół na pół panele (takie, co niby można układać na podłogówce) i płytki. O ile płytki są ok, bo naprawdę fajnie się grzeją zwłaszcza w łazience, gdzie ustawioną mamy o kilka stopni wyższa temperaturę, o tyle panele są po prostu normalne - nie zimne, ale też nie ciepłe. 

Gdybym chciała faktycznie "rozgrzać" panele, to wystarczyłoby podnieć temp na piecu, ale wtedy w mieszkaniu byłoby za ciepło. Więc nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak dreptać po tych moich "normalnych panelach" i wmawiać sobie, że są ciepłe i że mogę latać na boso  :big grin:  

Mąż twierdzi, że się za dużo naczytałam i stąd moje "rozczarowanie" i wg niego tak właśnie powinna działać podłogówka - babie nie dogodzisz.

Nie twierdzę, że podłogówka jest zła, bo spełnia swoje zadanie - grzeje i jej nie widać, ale w domu, wszędzie tam, gdzie będą panele chcę mieć grzejniki i już, widocznie ja starej daty jestem  :wink:  Odpuszczę jedynie w momencie, gdy podejmiemy decyzję o płytkach drewnopodobnych w salonie, przy panelach nie ustąpię ani na krok.




> A co to jest system mieszany?


Szczerze, to nie wiem czy fachowo się to nazywa system mieszany, ale na potrzeby własne używam tego określenia dla stosowania i  podłogówki  i kaloryferów  :wink: 

Chciałabym Wam to jakoś logicznie i fachowo wytłumaczyć, ale niestety się nie znam, a powyższe wypociny, to tylko moje subiektywne odczucia  :big grin: 

*ewitek* i jeszcze do pytania o pompę... nie zdecydowaliśmy się na nią, gdyż inwestycja spora, a na zwrot kosztów trzeba będzie stosunkowo długo czekać.

----------


## namira

kasiu,jako jedna z niewielu napisałaś,że tam gdzie będą panele chcesz mieć grzejniki - ja też tak mam,użytkuję od trzech lat i nawet przez chwilę nie żałowałam,że mam system mieszany (nie mam pompy przy której o.p. musi być po całości),podłogowkę mam na całym parterze i tam mam płytki drewnopodobne,jest cieplutko,podłoga bardzo przyjemna w dotyku,można chodzić boso,plytki znakomicie przewodzą ciepło,nie mam ani jednego grzejnika na parterze co też sobie chwalę,ale na poddaszu mam zwykłe panele,nie dla mnie podgrzewane lóżko,po prostu nie chcę o.p. w sypialni,i wcale nie twierdzę,ze nie można położyć drewna czy paneli na podlogówkę,wszystko można,każdy robi jak chce....

----------


## Pasqud

W takim razie ja będę miał mieszany system. W sypialniach kaloryfery oczywiście siłą rzeczy będą musiały być dłuuuugie. Cały dół oraz łazienki na piętrze podłogówka. Dodatkowo w łazienkach drabinkowe kaloryfery wodno-elektryczne tak aby można było także latem np. ręcznik na szybko dosuszyć.

----------


## m*kasia

*namira* Czyli mamy podobne spojrzenie na sprawę, przy czym ja najpierw musiałam poczuć na własnej skórze  :smile:  Dobrze, że miałam możliwość eksperymentowania w 30 metrowym mieszkaniu, a nie dopiero w 150 m2 domu  :big grin: 

*Pasquad* My planujemy taki sam rozkład. Będzie Pan zadowolony  :big tongue:

----------


## namira

zaraz posypią się komentarze jaki to zły jest system mieszany,że wszyscy co tak zrobili to żałują, że trzeba nowocześnie,mamy przecież XXI wiek,że grzejniki to samo zło,itp

----------


## namira

> W takim razie ja będę miał mieszany system. W sypialniach kaloryfery oczywiście siłą rzeczy będą musiały być dłuuuugie. Cały dół oraz łazienki na piętrze podłogówka. Dodatkowo w łazienkach drabinkowe kaloryfery wodno-elektryczne tak aby można było także latem np. ręcznik na szybko dosuszyć.


Pisząc o grzejnikach w sypialniach,że będą musiały być dłuuuugie o jakiej długości myślisz? i jak duże są pokoje na poddaszu? jeżeli to pokoiki rzędu 10m
może być problem z aranżacją,u mnie sypialnie mają po podłogach odpowiednio 17,8m, 20m, i 21m  a grzejniki mam 80cm.

----------


## m*kasia

> zaraz posypią się komentarze jaki to zły jest system mieszany,że wszyscy co tak zrobili to żałują, że trzeba nowocześnie,mamy przecież XXI wiek,że grzejniki to samo zło,itp


Ale ja na nikim nie wymuszam, by w swoim supernowoczesnym domu ze wszystkimi bajerami robił kaloryfery. 
U mnie będą, a zdanie innych na ten konkretny temat (czyli kaloryferów w* moim* domu ) niespecjalnie mnie interesuje  :big tongue:

----------


## ewitek

Jako tzw system mieszany rozumie się niskotemperaturowe OP i wysokotemperaturowe grzejniki, przy czym system musi być tak wykonany, żeby woda do podłogówki była schładzana (chyba wodą powracającą z grzejników wysokotemperaturowych), no i tu mogą się pojawić problemy instalacyjne, a i w praktyce coś może nie działać tak, jak trzeba. Jest też taki wariant, że zamiast podłogówki dobiera się moc grzejników na niższą temperaturę, co skutkuje tym, ze się ma dwa razy większe niż w projekcie grzejniki, które będą lekko ciepłe, powiem szczerze, że nie wiem jak mocno grzeje grzejnik jak ma w sobie temp. 40st. i na ile jest skuteczny. Ew. niektórzy robią też ogrzewanie ścienne, ale to już wymaga konsekwencji w umeblowaniu pomieszczeń.
Mnie w ogrzewaniu podłogowym najbardziej odstrasza bezwładność szczególnie w przypadku paneli. Jest mi za zimno, bądź za ciepło i muszę 2 godz. czekać, żeby temp. pomieszczenia się zmieniła. To samo z wyjazdem na weekend. Muszę przewidzieć o której dokładnie wrócę, żeby ustawić czasówkę, żeby nagrzała mi dom do przyjemnej temperatury. Teraz mam grzejniki i jest fajnie, ustawione na min. co jakiś czas się nagrzewa, w większości jest letni, no chyba, że są mrozy... Jeden feler, że grzejniki jednak brudzą ściany, jak grzeją mocno.
Pasqud prawdopodobnie nastawia się na niskotemperaturowe grzejniki , bez systemu mieszania wody, stąd te duże wymiary.
Mkasia my nie zdecydowaliśmy się na PC, ze względu na dość sporą awaryjność i koszty konserwacji, o których nikt nie wspomina, nie mówiąc o kosztach początkowych. Dobrać i skonfigurować pompę to bardzo trudne zadanie, o czym można poczytać na forum, a rezultatem tego jest, że nie pracuje tak wydajnie, jak to podają producenci. Chcesz mieć dobrą pompę, to musisz dużo wydać. Co z tego, że ci się to zwróci po 15 latach w stosunku do kondensata, jeśli po 20 będziesz musiał ją wymienić....

----------


## R&K

zacznijmy od sprostowania pewnych ogolnie przyjetych "prawd"= bzdor , tzn napisze Wam jak wyglada prawda ....

1. tylko OP daje efekt tzw cieplej podlogi - i to jest prawda 
przy kaloryferach podloga zawsze bedzie chlodniejsza!

2. do ogrzewania pdlogowego nadaja sie wszytskie rodzaje materialow na podloge - lacznie z drewnianym parkietem - dlatego ? bo w OP temperatura zasilania wody w rurkach nie rpzekracza 30*C - tj tyle ile latem ma temperatura powitrza w upaly , a niejednokrotnie slonce padajace przez okno rozgrzewa parkiet / panele/ plytki itp do wyzszych temperatur - dlatego nie mozna twierdzic ze ktorys z materialow nie nadaje sie do OP 

3. uklad mieszany - zawsze jest drogi w wykonaniu - skomplikowany - a zuycie energi jest zawsze wieksze - musimy grzac piec do wyzszych temperatur - takie jakich wymaga ogrzewanie kaloryferami a zaworem termoregulacyjnym mieszamy wode (schladzamy dopieroco podgrzana wode) do odpowiedniej temepratury dla OP

4. cym lepiej dom ocieplony tym podloga ma nizsza temperature (woda w rurkach wymaga nizszej temperatury zasilania) 
esli dom jest bardziej dziurawy - ma wieksze zapotrzebowanie na cieplo i ma tylko OP to wtedy tem zasilania musi byc wyzsza - co za tym idzie uczucie cieplej podlogi bardziej odczuwalne 

jakies pytania? watpliwosci - piszcie smialo 

Konrad

----------


## Pasqud

Nie mam pytań. Wydaje mi się że tutaj wszystko mam prawidłowo przemyślane.  I żadnych pomp ciepła!

----------


## ewitek

Ja mimo wszystko mam wątpliwości co do skuteczności OP pod panelami drewnianymi. Owszem, będzie grzać, ale na ile efektywnie? Skoro zaleca się pod panelami ułożenie gęściej rurek, to już można wywnioskować, że takie grzanie może więcej kosztować. W rezultacie może się okazać, że grzejniki niskotemperaturowe bez mieszalnika tak, jak to chyba planuje Pasqud (nie przewidujesz mieszalnika?) lepiej się sprawdzą. A znajomi znajomych, którzy mieli OP pod panelami narzekają na takie rozwiązanie.

----------


## mania_ania

Cześć
my również rozpoczynamy budowę w 2015 roku, choć planowaliśmy jesienią 2014...mam nadzieję, że za tydzień odbierzemy PnB.
plan jest taki, żeby SSO zrobić z oszczędności, reszta na kredyt. Ekipa jest, kier. bud. jest - nic tylko zaczynać.
Forum czytam od 3 lat! więcej nie rozumiem, niż rozumiem  :big grin:  ale faktem jest, że dzięki forum nieco zmieniliśmy podejście do budowania.
Dużą pomoc otrzymuję też od forumowiczów. Kiedy czytam jakiś interesujący mnie wątek i czegoś nie rozumiem, albo coś mnie interesuje to po prostu piszę na priv. Na razie trafiłam na same życzliwe osoby, które odpowiadają na moje 100 pytań do...  :smile:  
U nas planujemy podłogówkę w 100% :yes:  i jestem o tym przekonana. Dla mnie najfajniejsze jest to, że w domu jest ciepło choć podłoga wcale nie wydaje się być ciepła. Sprawdzone u Siostry przy systemie mieszanym. Dopiero kiedy dotknęłam podłogę gdzie jest podłogówka i podłogę pod schodami bez podł., poczułam różnicę. pod schodami podłoga było wręcz lodowata.
W kotłowni na 99% PC PW  :yes:  choć projektowany był ekogroszek. Zastanawiamy się jeszcze nad gazem, ale różnica w koszcie kotłowni wychodzi tylko ok. 3tyś. na korzyść gazu. 
Wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją, choć w projekcie jest WG - ta zmiana za sprawą czytania wątku adam_mk  :smile: 
OZC zrobione by Asolt
Dom planujemy w miarę energooszczędny, ale bez przesady, na miarę możliwości. Choć po czytaniu forum na energooszczędny się nie zapowiada...
Mamy nadzieję też na kilka dotacji. Jeżeli się zdecydujemy na PC PW to 7500zł max 10 000 zł na zakup pompy. gmina dofinansowuje też w 75% hydroponiczną oczyszczalnie ścieków - jesteśmy już na liście oczekujących na poz. 72... więc to za kilka lat, ale i tak lepsze to niż szambo. podpisaliśmy też deklarację w programie PROSUMENT, ale to na razie też nie pewne, czekam na decyzję Senatu w sprawie poprawki Brambury. Zobaczymy jak będzie.
Może jednak się ktoś znajdzie kto planuje PC i 100% op? :smile:  :smile: 
Ania

----------


## Pasqud

*ewitek* Nie przewiduję mieszalnika. Im mniej rzeczy jakie mogą się psuć tym lepiej dla mnie.

----------


## asolt

> Ja mimo wszystko mam wątpliwości co do skuteczności OP pod panelami drewnianymi. Owszem, będzie grzać, ale na ile efektywnie? Skoro zaleca się pod panelami ułożenie gęściej rurek, to już można wywnioskować, że takie grzanie może więcej kosztować. .


Wniosek błedny, koszt ogrzewania nie jest uzalezniony o rodzaju materiału wykonczeniowego podłogi, w przypadku parkietu/deski trójwarstwowej zmienią sie jedynie koszty instalacyjne ze wzgledu na mniejszy rozstaw.

----------


## _PAK_

> Robiła projekty to chyba ma.
> Nie pytałem się zresztą dokładnie.
> Ciężko znaleźć gotowca o parametrach które by nam odpowiadały.
> Nie wiem dlaczego ale wszyscy projektanci upodobali sobie domy o 10 - albo i więcej - narożnikach.
> Niema prostych domów


My mamy prosty...bez "dodatków" ale z poddaszem  :smile:

----------


## _PAK_

> kataryna 86 - jak dla nas ogrzewanie gazowe ma więcej plusów niż ogrzewanie paliwem stałym. Jest to ogrzewanie praktycznie bezobsługowe, pozwala zamontować podłogówkę w całym domu zamiast kaloryferów, jest czystsze dla środowiska a kotłownia gazowa może pełnić również funkcję pomieszczenia gospodarczego, bo nie ma brudu od paliwa stałego.
> Wydaje mi się, że przy dobrze ocieplonym domu, ciepłych oknach i braku ewidentnych mostków termicznych (np. balkon) kosztowo wychodzi podobnie jak ogrzewanie paliwem stałym. 
> Reasumując każdym wybiera wg swoich przekonań i doświadczeń.
> 
> ..


My też zdecydowalismy się na ogrzewanie gazem, dokłądnie tak samo myślimy...do tego mój mąż ciągle w delegacji, więc dla mnie to mega wygoda  :smile:  Nasi znajomi ogrzewaja gazem i rocznie łącznie za gaz tj ogrzewanie + kuchenka wychodzi ich 6-7tyś rocznie- nie będzie źle  :smile:

----------


## _PAK_

> Witam forumowiczów !
> 
> Wiosną ruszam z fundamentami. Domek stanie w małej miejscowości położonej w woj. małopolskim na 32a działce.
> Cieszę się, że formalności mam już za sobą... I mam nadzieję, że budowa przebiegnie bez większych problemów


A gdzie mniej więcej w tej naszej małopolsce  :smile:

----------


## ewitek

No my jesteśmy bliscy op po całości albo rozwiązanie pasquda bez mieszalnika. Tylko te panele drewniane, dla mnie drewno to izolator, podłoga będzie niesamowicie bezwładna, a płytki w sypialniach to jakoś "nie teges". Nie podoba nam się i już.
Do jakiej maks temp. jest w stanie ogrzać pomieszczenie podłogówka biorąc pod uwagę fakt, że na podłodze jest drewno?
Bo mamy wątpliwości, czy jak teściowa do nas przyjedzie, to nie będzie marzła... Bo aktualnie mamy w mieszkaniu 21-22st a jej zimno... Przytula się kaloryfera, który sobie rozkręca, żeby się zagrzać i siedzi w swetrze, podczas gdy my wszyscy jesteśmy w krótkich rękawach i nam ciepło. Często nie przyjeżdża, ale my też kiedyś będziemy starzy i nasze potrzeby cieplne mogą się zmienić... Nie mamy doświadczenia z op i stąd wszelkie wątpliwości.
I takie pytanie czy ktoś użytkuje kondensat z op po całości? jak przedstawiają się rachunki za gaz w przeliczeniu na m2? Ew. podeśle linka na taki temat?

----------


## asolt

> No my jesteśmy bliscy op po całości albo rozwiązanie pasquda bez mieszalnika. Tylko te panele drewniane, dla mnie drewno to izolator, podłoga będzie niesamowicie bezwładna, a płytki w sypialniach to jakoś "nie teges". Nie podoba nam się i już.
> Do jakiej maks temp. jest w stanie ogrzać pomieszczenie podłogówka biorąc pod uwagę fakt, że na podłodze jest drewno?
> Bo mamy wątpliwości, czy jak teściowa do nas przyjedzie, to nie będzie marzła... Bo aktualnie mamy w mieszkaniu 21-22st a jej zimno... Przytula się kaloryfera, który sobie rozkręca, żeby się zagrzać i siedzi w swetrze, podczas gdy my wszyscy jesteśmy w krótkich rękawach i nam ciepło. Często nie przyjeżdża, ale my też kiedyś będziemy starzy i nasze potrzeby cieplne mogą się zmienić... Nie mamy doświadczenia z op i stąd wszelkie wątpliwości.
> I takie pytanie czy ktoś użytkuje kondensat z op po całości? jak przedstawiają się rachunki za gaz w przeliczeniu na m2? Ew. podeśle linka na taki temat?


Producenci parkietów i desek trójwarstwowych zalecają aby temp podłogi nie była wyższa niz 27 oC, odpowiada to w przyblizeniu ok 22-23 oC temp w pomieszczeniu przy temp zewn. obliczeniowej czyli dla III strefy -20 oC, dla temp zewn. wyzszych niz -20 oC (ok 0 oC) z takiej podłogówki moze osiągnąc nawet 24-25 oC.
Ta niesamowita bezwładnosc to jedna z tzw. "urban legends" czyli miejskich legend, które jak zuwazyłem w tym wątku dobrze sie mają.
Co do kosztów ogrzewania to są one uzaleznione od zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło czyli OZC. Koszt na m2 będzie rózny dla róznych domów, lokalizacji, nie ma sie nim co sugerować.

----------


## ewitek

> Producenci parkietów i desek trójwarstwowych zalecają aby temp podłogi nie była wyższa niz 27 oC,


Temperatura podłogi czy wody pod podłogą? Jeśli podłogi, to jaka maksymalna temp wody może być w obiegu? Bo jesli to tylko 27 st to kicha. Dla mnie to jest praktycznie zimna woda...

----------


## asolt

> Temperatura podłogi czy wody pod podłogą? Jeśli podłogi, to jaka maksymalna temp wody może być w obiegu? Bo jesli to tylko 27 st to kicha. Dla mnie to jest praktycznie zimna woda...


Napisałem dokładnie, to temp podłogi, temp zasilania wodnej podłogówki to co innego. Wg obliczen Tz to ok 34-37 oC (najczesciej, dla temp zewn. -20 oC)
Nie rozumiem co oznacza fakt ze 27 oC to kicha. Wodna podłogówke powinno sie tak projektowac aby Tz była jak najnizsza.

----------


## ewitek

Jeśli w podłogówce miałaby płynąć woda o temp 27 st, to jak dla mnie efekt grzania przez panele może nie być odczuwalny, a przy terakocie owszem, bo opór cieplny paneli jest większy ponad 4x, a jak ułożymy je na piance, to 7x... Zresztą na forum często przytaczany przykład - jak zabuduję rurkę cieplną czy kaloryfer drewnem (akurat rodzice tak mieli, tylko z dziurami) to efekt grzania mizerny, bo woda w rurce oddaje znikome ilości ciepła na zewnątrz tylko  płynie dalej ciepła i kurcze nikt mi nie wmówi, że op pod panelami nie jest bardziej kosztowne w eksploatacji od terakoty. Zgłębiam ten temat od jakiegoś czasu i ostatnio znalazłem informacje, ze op pod panelami to tylko 300-400zł więcej za ogrzewanie w sezonie.... Że w okresie grzewczym drewno się kurczy i pojawiają się szpary... Co osoba, to opinia...

----------


## Pasqud

*ewitek* Myślę, że najlepiej samemu się przekonać jak to działa praktycznie. Ogrzewanie podłogowe widziałem pod różnymi materiałami i wiem, że jak najbardziej daje radę.

----------


## Artemika

Ewitek - ja zamierzam robić na całość podłogówkę i pewnie na gorze będą pod drewnem właśnie bo nie brdzo mam pomysł na inną podłogę. I zgadzam się z tym że przpuszczlność będzie mniejsza a koszty muszą być większe, co ciężko pewnie policzyć o ile w praktyce.

Ayoya - czy Ty wiesz że przez Ciebie mam teraz zagwozdkę z projektem? Swój indywidualny robiłam siedem lat temu, przyznam że od teo czasu trochę wymagania mi się zmieniły i to co kiedyś było idelane dziś nie jest. A Czarnuszka ma wszystko to, co teraz bym chciała... Poważnie rozważam zmianę projektu. Myslalam o przeróbkach swojego, ale kupno Czarnuszki wyszłoby mi taniej...

----------


## asolt

> Jeśli w podłogówce miałaby płynąć woda o temp 27 st, to jak dla mnie efekt grzania przez panele może nie być odczuwalny, a przy terakocie owszem, bo opór cieplny paneli jest większy ponad 4x, a jak ułożymy je na piance, to 7x... Zresztą na forum często przytaczany przykład - jak zabuduję rurkę cieplną czy kaloryfer drewnem (akurat rodzice tak mieli, tylko z dziurami) to efekt grzania mizerny, bo woda w rurce oddaje znikome ilości ciepła na zewnątrz tylko  płynie dalej ciepła i kurcze nikt mi nie wmówi, że op pod panelami nie jest bardziej kosztowne w eksploatacji od terakoty. Zgłębiam ten temat od jakiegoś czasu i ostatnio znalazłem informacje, ze op pod panelami to tylko 300-400zł więcej za ogrzewanie w sezonie.... Że w okresie grzewczym drewno się kurczy i pojawiają się szpary... Co osoba, to opinia...


Gdy by nie fakt ze ze wykonałem wiele oliczen ozc , projektów podłogówek i instalacji, w tym równiez pod parkiet i jak dotychczas nie miałem reklamacji a moje obliczenia zgadzają sie z zuzyciem rzeczywistym to moze bym uwierzył 300-400 zł wiecej kosztów ogrzewania paneli od gresu. Nie ma zadnych podstaw naukowych i zadnego uzadnienia obliczeniowego aby twierdzic ze rodzaj pokrycia podłogi determinuje koszty ogrzewania. Ma on jedynie wpływ na temperature zasilania i rozstaw z jednym jedynym wyjątkiem czyli pompą ciepła gdyz wzrost Tz ma wpływ na COP pompy. Owszem drewno jest specyficznym materiałem na podłogówkę co nie znaczy ze sie nie nadaje, pewne gatunki jak np krajowe dąb i akacja, egzotyczne np. merbau nadają sie najlepiej ze wszystkich gatunków drewna jezeli chodzi o lity parkiet, deska trójwarstwowa tez sie nadaje ze względu na odpowiednie ustawienie warstw (poprzeczne). Ogolnie problem z parkitem na podłogówce sprowadza sie do prawidłowego zaprojektowania tej podłogówki tak aby osiągnąc najniższa mozliwą temp zasilania które zalezy od rozstawu i przepływu (dT). Oczywiscie zalecane jest jak njlepsze ocieplenie budynku. Z mojej praktyki widzę ze popularnosc parkietów rosnie co nie oznacza ze parkiet stanie sie popularnym wykonczeniem podłogi. Jezeli chdzi o materiał na wykonczenie to najmniejszy opór cieplny ma gres, następnie panel i na koncu parkiet, gdzies p srodku są rózne wykładziny

----------


## ayoya

> A gdzie mniej więcej w tej naszej małopolsce


Okolice miejscowości Miechów  :smile: 

*Artemika*


Nie wiem co w obecnej sytuacji Ci doradzić. Jednak zrób tak abyś niczego nie żałowała... 
Jeżeli ten domek spełnia w 100% Twoje wymagania to wybór chyba jest oczywisty...
Ja zakupiłam projekt tuż przed jego wycofaniem (moja wersja)  http://www.projektydomownowoczesnych...w-czarnuszce-2 
obecnie oferowana Czarnuszka 2 jest mniejsza o 3m2.

----------


## asolt

> Ewitek - ja zamierzam robić na całość podłogówkę i pewnie na gorze będą pod drewnem właśnie bo nie brdzo mam pomysł na inną podłogę. I zgadzam się z tym że przpuszczlność będzie mniejsza a koszty muszą być większe, co ciężko pewnie policzyć o ile w praktyce.
> 
> .


Koszty bedą wieksze jedynie inwestycyjne, eksploatacyjne nie, wyjasniłem to w poprzednim poscie

----------


## imrahil

> Jeśli w podłogówce miałaby płynąć woda o temp 27 st, to jak dla mnie efekt grzania przez panele może nie być odczuwalny, a przy terakocie owszem,


ale panele same w sobie są cieplejsze w odbiorze niż terakota. zdaje się Lobo pisał, że ma w kuchni kafelki, reszta panele. przez to w kuchni zaczyna wcześniej sezon grzewczy, bo dogrzewa kabelkami podłogę. pomimo, że temperatura powietrza ta sama, to temperatura podłogi znacznie mniej komfortowa. a drewno jest jeszcze bardziej przyjemne w odbiorze

----------


## ewitek

Artemika no to masz zgryz. Bo kupując projekt musisz jeszcze zapłacic za jego adaptację. No ale w twoim nie da się zaadoptować zmian, to lepiej zapłacić i wybudować taki domek, o jakim się marzy. A swoja drogą, to strasznie dawno kupowałaś ten projekt!
Asolt, tak czy inaczej drożej, bo jak się zrobi tak samo gęsto jak pod gres, to wyjdzie potem 300zł więcej, a jak się podwójnie zagęści, to jak się policzy dodatkowe koszty inwestycyjne (materiał + robocizna) i rozdzieli na lata, to i tak pewnie wyjdzie te 300zł rocznie przez 10-20 lat...
Ale wielkie dzięki, dużo mi się rozjaśniło, pewnie narzekają ci, którzy pod drewnem nie zagęścili rurek i widzą róźnicę w odczuwalności ciepła. Oj bardzo chętnie bym odwiedził taki domek z op pod drewnianymi panelami, ale niestety nikt ze znajomych nie ma.

----------


## Pasqud

Za to ja łaziłem po takich z normalnego drewna. I w pomieszczeniu było ciepło.

----------


## Artemika

Ayoya - to ja i tak myślę o Czarnuszce g2 wer. 2 ale z Twojej bym jeszcze to okno z kuchni ściągnęła bo bardzo mi się podoba.

Ewitek - mieliśmy budować 7 lat temu, dlatego wtedy robiony był projekt. Tylko troszkę nam się wtedy plany pozmieniały i pomimo że PnB bylo i ekipa umowiona, to kupiliśmy mieszkanie. Teraz żałuję ale co zrobić. Szkoda mi tej wtopionej kasy... Nie wiem co zrobić szczerze mówiąc. 

Asolt - dzięki za wyjaśnienia.

----------


## ayoya

> Ayoya - to ja i tak myślę o Czarnuszce g2 wer. 2 ale z Twojej bym jeszcze to okno z kuchni ściągnęła bo bardzo mi się podoba.
> 
> Ewitek - mieliśmy budować 7 lat temu, dlatego wtedy robiony był projekt. Tylko troszkę nam się wtedy plany pozmieniały i pomimo że PnB bylo i ekipa umowiona, to kupiliśmy mieszkanie. Teraz żałuję ale co zrobić. Szkoda mi tej wtopionej kasy... Nie wiem co zrobić szczerze mówiąc.


Najgorzej jest czegoś żałować... Na spokojnie podejmij jakąś decyzje. 
Nie ma co żałować 'wtopionej kasy' bo przy budowie domu wydane pieniądze na projekt / adaptacje to naprawdę kropla w morzu potrzeb.

----------


## Pasqud

*ayoya* Całkowicie się z Tobą zgadzam. Projekt ma być skrojony na miarę. Jak garnitur.

----------


## kasjatomek

Witam wszystkich. Jestem nowa razem z mężem zaczynamy drogę do realizacji marzenia. Pewnie nie będzie to zbyt szybko bo mamy zamiar wybudować dom bez kredytu ale zaczynamy w tym roku. U nas wszystko od podstaw - jesteśmy właśnie na etapie ceregieli z działka. Pod koniec sierpnia myślimy ze kupimy projekt.

----------


## Pasqud

*kasjatomek* Czyli wbrew pozorom nie tak daleko za mną. Mam co prawda działkę a projekt na ukończeniu. Ale to dopiero początek długiej drogi. nie wiadomo kto pierwszy będzie się cieszyć.

----------


## szb

Witajcie!

Jestem na forum już jakiś czas, ale budowę mamy (ja i żona) zamiar zacząć dopiero w tym roku w okolicach początku lata.

Mamy już projekt, pozwolenie na budowę, wykonawcę SSO i dachu.
Dom wg projektu indywidualnego (ale na podstawie projektu standardowego) Aleksander II. Zapraszam wszystkim na bloga i przepraszam za całą masę przyszłych głupich pytań  :smile: 

Pozdrawam

----------


## _PAK_

*asolt*- witam miejscowego  :smile:

----------


## asolt

> *asolt*- witam miejscowego


Witam
Nasz region nie jest zagłebiem budowlanym, niewielu nas na forum

----------


## kravat

> Może jednak się ktoś znajdzie kto planuje PC i 100% op?
> Ania


Ja mam w planach PC i 100% OP [nie licząc drabinki w łazience, ale to akurat nie jest pewne].
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ewitek

szb witaj! Śledzę twojego bloga z uwagi, że ja też buduję Aleksander II. Tylko my zrobiliśmy ten błąd, że zaadaptowaliśmy gotowy projekt, w rezultacie czego jest mnóstwo zmian, a dom tak jak twój, średnio przypomina oryginalny projekt. Podoba mi się u ciebie duża kuchnia, ale my nie chcieliśmy zrezygnować z pokoju na dole. No i górę mamy podobną, też dwa identyczne pokoje, tylko w miejscu waszej łazienki mamy garderobę i  łazienkę, a tam gdzie wasza garderoba (w lukarnie) główna łazienka. I też mamy schowek pod schodami od strony garażu. Nad adaptacją strychu myślimy.
Mamy już fundament, no i powiem ci, że taki mały się wydaje ten domek, że szok! Jedynie garaż robi wrażenie.

----------


## maksimini

I ja chciałam się przywitać na wątku  :smile: 
Budowę rozpoczęliśmy co prawda w 2014 r. ale większość prac zostanie wykonana w tym roku. Rok 2014 mieliśmy zakończyć na stanie zerowym ale ekipę mieliśmy nad wyraz robotną i wybudowaliśmy SSO i wszystkie ściany działowe.
Dom piętrowy  bo działka miejska, nieduża a rodzina dość liczna więc i dom dość duży. Projekt indywidualny, nasza architektka cały projekt załatwiła kompleksowo, tzn. opracowała architekturę, konstrukcję, elektrykę itd - wszystko co potrzeba do pnb. Wniosek też złożyła sama i pilotowała - na pnb czekaliśmy 19 dni  :yes:  Nie mogliśmy znaleźć żadnego projektu gotowego który pasowałby nam i wybór projektu indywidualnego u architekta, który ogarnia wszystko kompleksowo to strzał w 10 - w moim przypadku to były na prawdę sensownie wydane pieniądze.
Dom budowany z porothermu, z rekuperacją, na całości ogrzewanie podłogowe, na które położymy drewno. Jak widzicie sporo decyzji już za nami ale wcale nie jest łatwiej. Jeszcze wiele decyzji przed nami a im więcej czytam tym mniej wiem a wątpliwości coraz więcej.
Sporo tu Was z okolic Krakowa, ja z zupełnie innej części Polski (Szczecin)
pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim trafnych decyzji

----------


## DrKubus

To i ja się przywitam, w zeszłym roku zaczęliśmy budowę, ale przez warunki glebowe i praktycznie całkowitą pracę "własnymi rękoma", skończyliśmy rok na poziomie 0,

W tym roku czekamy na wiosnę i pniemy się ze ścianami w górę, więcej o domku i naszych bojach z ziemią i urzędnikami w wątku w stopce.

Mam nadzieję, że w okolicach Poznania / Wrześni ktoś w tym roku jeszcze rozpocznie budowę, bo mamy tu bardzo miłe towarzystwo budujące się w okolicy  :smile:

----------


## mania_ania

> ...
> Budowę rozpoczęliśmy co prawda w 2014 r. ale większość prac zostanie wykonana w tym roku. Rok 2014 mieliśmy zakończyć na stanie zerowym ale ekipę mieliśmy nad wyraz robotną i wybudowaliśmy SSO i wszystkie ściany działowe


też mieliśmy takie plany, niestety nie udało się :bash:  musieliśmy czekać na decyzję wodnoprawną, którą dołączaliśmy do dokumentów o PnB, no i zeszło całą jesień. Wniosek o PnB złożony w czerwcu 2014 a decyzja o PnB odebrana dzisiaj. No ale w końcu ją mamy  :yes:

----------


## maksimini

> Wniosek o PnB złożony w czerwcu 2014 a decyzja o PnB odebrana dzisiaj. No ale w końcu ją mamy


I to jest najważniejsze że macie pozwolenie, i jak ruszycie to polecicie z budową że hej :smile: 

A u mnie wczoraj zaczęli wstawiać okna, jutro kończą, brama garażowa też już jest, więc od jutra mam zamknięty budynek i niebawem wchodzą instalatorzy - na pierwszy rzut idzie elektryk i rekuperacja.
pozdrawiam wszystkich już budujących i tych którzy dopiero zaczną.

----------


## mania_ania

> A u mnie wczoraj zaczęli wstawiać okna, jutro kończą, brama garażowa też już jest, więc od jutra mam zamknięty budynek i niebawem wchodzą instalatorzy - na pierwszy rzut idzie elektryk i rekuperacja.


zazdroszczę!
My musimy odezwac się do ekipy, żeby nam na wiosnę gdzieś nie uciekła no i trzeba rozejrzeć się za kredytem niestety  :bash:

----------


## _PAK_

> I to jest najważniejsze że macie pozwolenie, i jak ruszycie to polecicie z budową że hej
> 
> A u mnie wczoraj zaczęli wstawiać okna, jutro kończą, brama garażowa też już jest, więc od jutra mam zamknięty budynek i niebawem wchodzą instalatorzy - na pierwszy rzut idzie elektryk i rekuperacja.
> pozdrawiam wszystkich już budujących i tych którzy dopiero zaczną.


Rekuperacje mieliście od poczatku w projekcie?

----------


## maksimini

> Rekuperacje mieliście od poczatku w projekcie?


Tak od razu, architektce która wykonywała projekt indywidualny domu od razu powiedzieliśmy że chcemy rekuperację i tak przygotowała projekt domu. Natomiast projekt rozprowadzenia rur i zapotrzebowania poszczególnych pomieszczeń na dostarczane/odprowadzane powietrze opracował już wykonawca instalacji mechanicznej.

----------


## PaniKasia

O,  jak miło, że  w końcu jakiś bocianek ze Szczecina się ujawnił :smile:

----------


## ewitek

Maksmini jakie wstawiasz okna? Profil i kolor? Bo my aktualnie poszukujemy, zbieramy wyceny. Niestety oferty poniżej 20tys z montażem jeszcze nie otrzymaliśmy, kolor obustronny robi cenę, dodatkowo ukryte zawiasy i pakiet trzyszybowy...
U nas projekt WM jest dostępny jako pakiet energooszczędny, który i tak  musiałby adoptować architekt, więc daliśmy sobie spokój, bo chcieliśmy szybko złożyć dokumenty, zeby na jesień zacząć i złozyliśmy o PnB z grawitacyjną, a i tak projekt WM trzeba zrobić. Aktualnie w mieszkaniu mamy namiastkę WM (anemostaty wywiewne kuchnia i łazienka, czerpnia powietrza przez wywietrzniki w oknach, nie jest to dobre rozwiązanie szczególnie w mrozy, jak wieje z okien (okna dodatkowo u góry są "okaleczone" i pozbawione uszczelki, ale jak  się smaży rybkę i zapachów prawie brak, to się to docenia. A w taką pogodę jak teraz to w ogóle nie odczuwa się zimna. Więc dodatkowo rekuperacja dla mnie jest super rozwiązaniem.

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

My właśnie czekanmy na PNB, złożyliśmy wniosek 9 lutego, ciekawe jak to sie potoczy, po lekturze niektorych dziennikow tego forum wiem,że nie zawsze idzie sprawnie..

mam wiele pytan w glowie, a im wiecej czytam ( juz pol roku ) tym mniej wiem, decyzje trzeba bedzie podajc tak czy siak, chcemy budować jak najtaniej, bez wodotryskow, inteligentych instalacji, ledow i marmurow.
Jedyny nasz wybryk to drewniany strop z odslonietymi belkami stropowymi i moze sie okazac,że to wizja nie do przeskoczenia...  :sick: 
moze ktos mial do czynienia z takim stropem?
ale wierzę w to,ze 2015 bedzie dla nas wszystkich dobry! 
powodzenia Wam zyczę i sobie rowniez  :tongue:

----------


## adku85

Witajcie
mamy już pozwolenie na budowę, myślę że z wiosny ruszymy z budową.

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

Ja planuję jeżeli wszystko się uda także ruszyć z budową w tym roku  :smile: 
Jestem w trakcie realizacji projektu inwidualnego  :smile:  Część dokumentów już mam, ale czy wszystkie?
No właśnie, jakie dokumenty są niezbędne do zgłoszenia budowy od tego roku? Bo ciężko jednoznacznie znaleźć takie informacje

----------


## Bejaro

> Ja planuję jeżeli wszystko się uda także ruszyć z budową w tym roku 
> Jestem w trakcie realizacji projektu inwidualnego  Część dokumentów już mam, ale czy wszystkie?
> No właśnie, jakie dokumenty są niezbędne do zgłoszenia budowy od tego roku? Bo ciężko jednoznacznie znaleźć takie informacje


Takie same jak w zeszłym-nowa ustawa jeszcze nie obowiązuje.

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

> Takie same jak w zeszłym-nowa ustawa jeszcze nie obowiązuje.


Czyli w dalszym ciągu potrzebne jest pozwolenie na budowę?

----------


## ewitek

Czy to będzie pozwolenie, czy zgłoszenie, to i tak ten sam komplet dokumentów musisz złożyć, więc właściwie w tym momencie różnica żadna. Jedynie w przypadku zgłoszenia procedury są od razu rozpoczynane, a z pozwoleniami na budowę bywa tak, ze dopiero po miesiącu pani się za to bierze, bo ma więcej czasu. No ale to w większości załatwia architekt adaptujący bądź główny w przypadku projektu indywidualnego.

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

Podobno jednak ma się troche różnić, bo np nie będzie trzeba warunków przyłączy dołączać?
A już myślałem, że złożę dokumenty, miesiąć poczekam i będę mógł się rozglądać za firmami  :sad: 
A od kiedy mają wejść te nowe przepisy?

----------


## Bejaro

> Podobno jednak ma się troche różnić, bo np nie będzie trzeba warunków przyłączy dołączać?
> A już myślałem, że złożę dokumenty, miesiąć poczekam i będę mógł się rozglądać za firmami 
> A od kiedy mają wejść te nowe przepisy?


Proces legislacyjny trwa,podpisano dopiero projekt,jeszcze przechodzi przez Senat i Prezydenta,potem publikacja w DU,i wejdzie w życie po dwóch czy trzech m-cach.od tej publikacji.Warunki techniczne wymagane są dalej,jedynie nie przy wniosku o PnB,ale przy zgłoszeniu rozpoczęcia prac.Tak samo projekt zjazdu,wymagany jest dalej,ale tylko dla określonych dróg.

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

Czyli wychodzi na to, że nie ma co czekać na zmianę

----------


## ewitek

Rzeczywiście, warunki przyłączy mediów po zmianie przepisów będą wymagane dopiero przed rozpoczęciem robót. A to miesiąc trwa i bez tego architekt nie naniesie mediów na działce. Ale jak jesteś w trakcie uzgadniania projektu wystąp już o warunki przyłączy mediów, za miesiąc je dostaniesz i możesz występoważ o PNB. Przy dobrych układach, za 2,5-3 miesiące mógłbyś zacząć. A ekipę radzę ci szukać jak tylko uzgodnisz projekt, bo potem w sezonie może być ciężko.

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

Dzięki, zapewnienia o dostawie wody i prądu już otrzymałem, teraz chce wystąpić o warunki techniczne.
Tylko jak wypełnić te dokumenty, jakie daty podawać?

woda:
http://www.glincz-zuk.com.pl/files/a...0520161801.pdf

prąd:
http://www.energa-operator.pl/upload...zylaczenia.pdf

----------


## mother_nature

Omg  :ohmy:  ja miałam do wypełnienia banalne wnioski, wpisać trzeba było swoje dane, numer działki i rodzaj budowanego obiektu, to wszystko. I było to bezpłatne. We wniosku o prąd wpisałam tylko przewidywany rok rozpoczęcia poboru.
Zadzwoń do biura obsługi klienta w zakładzie komunalnym i zapytaj co chcą na tym wniosku mieć wpisane, niech podadzą też przybliżone wartości zużyć i przepływów, to je wpiszesz  :wink:

----------


## ayoya

Witajcie !
U mnie zmiany i urwanie głowy. 
Majster dzwonił i początkiem marca ruszamy z fundamentami. 
Garaż już stoi, kierownik budowy załatwiony - zgłoszenie o rozp. prac bud. złożone  :smile:  
W tym tyg. geodeta wytycza budynek...
Materiały mam na telefon więc tragedii nie ma  :smile: 

Fundamentów nie widać, a wstępne koszty prezentują się następująco...  :ohmy: 
Garaż - 1400zł
Geodeta 800 zł
Deski i kołki do wytyczenia ok. 250 zł
Koparka 90zł/h...

Cóż... chciałam by mieć to już z głowy.

----------


## jerrry1

> Witajcie !
> U mnie zmiany i urwanie głowy. 
> Majster dzwonił i początkiem marca ruszamy z fundamentami. 
> Garaż już stoi, kierownik budowy załatwiony - zgłoszenie o rozp. prac bud. złożone  
> W tym tyg. geodeta wytycza budynek...
> Materiały mam na telefon więc tragedii nie ma 
> 
> Fundamentów nie widać, a wstępne koszty prezentują się następująco... 
> Garaż - 1400zł
> ...


Te koszty to kropla w morzu wydatków które cię czekają  :Mad:

----------


## ayoya

> Te koszty to kropla w morzu wydatków które cię czekają


To oczywiste. 
Jednak dużo forumowiczów jest na etapie projektu bądź PnB więc warto pamiętać o tak niby małych, a istotnych wydatkach.

----------


## ewitek

Brzeszczot, my jak nie wiedzielismy jak coś wypełnić, to pytalismy się na miejscu pani, była bardzo pomocna. Warunki na energię były bezpłatne, za wodę płaciliśmy 40zł.
Ayoya, u nas geodeta i garaż podobnie kosztowały, choć paliki były już w cenie usługi geodety (700zł). A śnieg wam na działce nie leży? Bo u nas w niedzielę jeszcze na działce było biało...

----------


## ayoya

> Ayoya, u nas geodeta i garaż podobnie kosztowały, choć paliki były już w cenie usługi geodety (700zł). A śnieg wam na działce nie leży? Bo u nas w niedzielę jeszcze na działce było biało...


U mnie majster zażyczył sb wytyczenia wszystkich osi budynku. 
Jestem jak najbardziej za tym bo różnie to bywa z tyczeniem przez firmę bud...
A jeżeli chodzi o śnieg to u mnie na działce w ogóle go nie ma.  :smile:

----------


## ewitek

> U mnie majster zażyczył sb wytyczenia wszystkich osi budynku.


Wydawało mi się, że to jest standard, u nas tych osi było w sumie chyba z 10. Tylko co z tego, że geodeta wszystko dobrze wytyczył, jak i tak to przerosło robotników, bo przy tyczeniu ław coś sknocili (nie wiem czy pomylili sobie osie, bo ich było za dużo...), w rezultacie czego jedna ława wylana została lekkim skosem, dobrze, że jest na tyle szeroka, że ściana garażu się na niej zmieściła... Dla nich to po zrobieniu wykopy pod ławy trzeba byłoby chyba jeszcze raz geodetę wzywać, to by było dobrze zrobione...

----------


## ayoya

> Wydawało mi się, że to jest standard, u nas tych osi było w sumie chyba z 10. Tylko co z tego, że geodeta wszystko dobrze wytyczył, jak i tak to przerosło robotników, bo przy tyczeniu ław coś sknocili (nie wiem czy pomylili sobie osie, bo ich było za dużo...), w rezultacie czego jedna ława wylana została lekkim skosem, dobrze, że jest na tyle szeroka, że ściana garażu się na niej zmieściła... Dla nich to po zrobieniu wykopy pod ławy trzeba byłoby chyba jeszcze raz geodetę wzywać, to by było dobrze zrobione...


Ewitek, a na jakim etapie pojawił się u Cb kierownik budowy ?
Napisz mi proszę jak u was wyglądała kwestia uziemienia ? 
Rozmawiałam z majstrem na ten temat i oni się tym nie zajmują... będę zmuszona elektryka wezwać przed zalaniem ław.

----------


## ewitek

Uziomy robili nam elektrycy. Istnieją dwa sposoby zrobienia uziomów: albo podpinamy je do zbrojenia ław - metoda tańsza, ale istnieje ryzyko, że piorun może rozerwać ławy i narobić więcej szkód, aniżeli by go wcale nie było, albo drugi droższy i bezpieczniejszy - bednarka rozłożona przynajmniej pół metra od ław. U nas kierownik doradził, że jak już robić uziemienie to porządnie i mamy bednarkę robioną równolegle z ocieplaniem fundamentów tuż przed ich zasypaniem. Tą pierwszą metodą trzeba zrobić odpowiednio wcześniej, czyli przed zalaniem ław. U nas kierownik pojawiał się dość często, najczęściej na telefon jak wypatrzyliśmy jakąś fuszerę, był przy tyczeniu budynku i ustalaniu poziomu zero, potem podczas lania fundamentów sprawdził zbrojenia ław, no i jak będzie lana płyta, to też będzie.

----------


## maksimini

> Maksmini jakie wstawiasz okna? Profil i kolor? Bo my aktualnie poszukujemy, zbieramy wyceny. Niestety oferty poniżej 20tys z montażem jeszcze nie otrzymaliśmy, kolor obustronny robi cenę, dodatkowo ukryte zawiasy i pakiet trzyszybowy...
> U nas projekt WM jest dostępny jako pakiet energooszczędny, który i tak  musiałby adoptować architekt, więc daliśmy sobie spokój, bo chcieliśmy szybko złożyć dokumenty, zeby na jesień zacząć i złozyliśmy o PnB z grawitacyjną, a i tak projekt WM trzeba zrobić. Aktualnie w mieszkaniu mamy namiastkę WM (anemostaty wywiewne kuchnia i łazienka, czerpnia powietrza przez wywietrzniki w oknach, nie jest to dobre rozwiązanie szczególnie w mrozy, jak wieje z okien (okna dodatkowo u góry są "okaleczone" i pozbawione uszczelki, ale jak  się smaży rybkę i zapachów prawie brak, to się to docenia. A w taką pogodę jak teraz to w ogóle nie odczuwa się zimna. Więc dodatkowo rekuperacja dla mnie jest super rozwiązaniem.


*ewitek* Okna zamówiliśmy białe PCV, 3 szybowe,  w kolorze białym ze szprosami zewnętrznymi,  Profile okienne firmy 
Brugmann o grubości 73 mm. Wkład szybowy termo Ug=0,50 W/m2K, grubość całkowita pakietu wynosi 43-44 mm. Dodatkowo jeszcze tarasowe HST.
Okna mam już zamontowane - dla mnie wyglądają pięknie  :smile: 

W tym tygodniu zaczęliśmy walkę ze wszelkiej maści instalatorami - i powiem że łatwo nie jest  :wink:

----------


## ewitek

I dobrze przez nie widać? Nie ma efektu przyciemnianych szyb? Bo jak się dowiedzieliśmy, ze te cieńsze zestawy trzyszybowe 4-16-4-16-4 sa pokrywane specjalnymi powłokami odbijającymi swiatło i termoizolacyjnymi, żeby uzyskać UW=0,5, w rezultacie czego parametr  Lt przenikalności światła ma niewiele ponad 55%, to zdecydowaliśmy się na te grubsze a tym samym szersze profile. Jak masz duże przeszklenia to spoko, ale u nas wielkiego szału z ilością okien nie ma (choć w sumie i tak uzbierało się 35m2 okien :-O), więc każde okno powinno spełniać swoją rolę doświetlania pomieszczeń.

----------


## maksimini

*ewitek*  nie ma żadnego efektu przyciemnianych szyb, aż sprawdziłam w specyfikacji wszystkie parametry i mam tak (w zależności od okna): szyba supertermo zespolona dwukomorowa 4Termo-16Argon-4float-16Argon-4Termo o Ug=0,5, przepuszczalność energii g=53% i przepuszczalność światła L= 74%, szyba supertermo zespolona dwukomorowa 4Termo-16Argon-3float-16Argon-4Termo o Ug=0,5, przepuszczalność energii g=53% i przepuszczalność światła L= 74%.
U mnie z kolei dużo dużych okien, ale za to ze szprosami

----------


## maseka

Witam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie,

zarejestrowałam się w wątku bocianki 2015, bo 2016 jeszcze nie ma  :smile: . Planuję budowę domu letniskowego, ale całorocznego, żeby potem w nim na stałe zamieszkać (wiem, wiem do emerytury może się wiele zmienić :smile: ) Obecnie jestem na etapie poszukiwania architekta do realizacji projektu indywidualnego (na działce jest dom, który będzie rozbierany). Forum czytam już od co najmniej roku i przyznam, że im dłużej czytam, tym mniej wiem, ale cóż trzeba się z tym zmierzyć się, skoro chce się realizować marzenia :smile: ... nie o budowie :wink:  tylko to dobrym domu dla siebie (to do wypowiedzi adama),
Budowa będzie pod warszawa, w okolicy Wyszkowa

----------


## jerrry1

Czy ktoś z was rezygnuje z tradycyjnych fundamentów na rzecz płyty fundamentowej?
Na mojej działce jest 1,9m torfu i wysokie wody gruntowe - wpadłem na taki pomysł a projektant przyznał że to świetny pomysł.
Ktoś ma doświadczenie w tego typu fundamentach?
Czy po wymianie gruntu na piasek i zbyt słabym, zagęszczeniu nie przekrzywi się budynek?

----------


## kataryna86

Jerry. My własnie chcemy płytę fundamentową. Co prawda PNB mamy wydane na zwykłe fundamenty, ale dowiedzieliśmy się że nie trzeba występować o zmianę, tylko firma która wykonuje płyty robi odpowiednie wpisy  i projekty. Co do wymiany podłoża to ci nie pomogę....

----------


## jerrry1

> Jerry. My własnie chcemy płytę fundamentową. Co prawda PNB mamy wydane na zwykłe fundamenty, ale dowiedzieliśmy się że nie trzeba występować o zmianę, tylko firma która wykonuje płyty robi odpowiednie wpisy  i projekty. Co do wymiany podłoża to ci nie pomogę....


Dzięki za info ja też w PNB zostawię standardowe fundamenty skoro nie trzeba

----------


## PaniKasia

jerry1, my także budujemy domek na płycie, wymieniamy grunt na około 2 m. Nie opłacałoby nam się brnąć w fundament tradycyjny, w grę wchodziły studnie (bardzo drogie rozwiązanie) lub płyta. Pod koniec marca płytę wylewa nam forumowy tmann*, zajrzyj na wątek o płytach tam na 500 stronach analizują tylko to zagadnienie i na pewno udzielą ci fachowych porad. Jak płyta będzie gotowa to napiszę jak spisała się ekipa. Martwi mnie tylko pogoda.

----------


## jerrry1

* PaniKasia* dzięki za info biorę się za czytanie  :jaw drop:  500 stron  :roll eyes: 
Z jakiego województwa jestś?

----------


## PaniKasia

Chyba połowa z tych 500 stron to polemika na temat wyższości styropianu eps nad xps i odwrotnie :big grin:  ale kilka ciekawych informacji na pewno znajdziesz. Budujemy się w Szczecinie.

----------


## s2weczka

Witam i pozdrawiam Bocianki 2015, będę budował od Maja tego roku, ekipa już zaklepana i mam nadzieję w 3 miesiące doprowadzić do stanu z odeskowanym dachem co jak pogoda pozwoli powinno się  udać. Uprzedzając pytania, projekt gotowca z pracowni Archon: Dom w Cyprysikach wersja termo z jednym garażem. Sporo modyfikacji zrobionych głównie z powodu dachu którego w oryginalnym projekcie lokalne władze nie zgodziły się  zaakceptować. Będzie to  dom na działce 700 m2 i generalnie dla dwojga osób ale jest tam niewielki strych który być może powiększymy i wykorzystamy na na pomieszczenie relaksacyjne i dlatego zaplanowane są schody. Przez zmiany w dachu, który teraz jest czterospadowy, powiększyliśmy a raczej przedłużyliśmy garaż, zrezygnowaliśmy z jednego pokoju powiększając ten który pozostał jak i powiększyliśmy pomieszczenie gospodarcze które będzie teraz multi - funkcyjne. Wejście do łazienki będzie z sypialni a w kuchni wyspa. Narożne okno kuchenne poszerzamy o 20 cm bo wydawało się  nam za wąskie. Planujemy rekuperację z GWC, źródłem ogrzewania piec gazowy kondensacyjny i ogrzewanie podłogowe na całości (jeszcze do szczegółowego przemyślenia). Co będzie dalej to czas pokaże :smile:

----------


## mania_ania

Czy może ktoś buduje na zachód od Warszawy i ma jakiś sprawdzony i tani skład budowlany, tartak, piaskownię do polecenia?

----------


## AnikoPL

Witam. Właśnie złożyliśmy papiery do PnB. Będzie to Budowa domu z prefabrykatów z firmy Danwood. Będzie miał bardzo typowe pomieszczenia, otwarta kuchnię, gabinet na dole a na poddaszu oprócz naszej sypialni i łazienki 2 pokoje dla dzieci. Ogrzewanie pompą cieplną a awaryjnie kominkiem, mechaniczna wentylacja

W umowie mamy czas budowy max 8 tygodni od budowy fundamentów do dostania kluczy tak byśmy mogli mieszkać i z moich rozeznan jest to termin jak najbardziej realny

----------


## AnikoPL

Chyba Łomianki odleciały do ciepłowniczych krajów a tutaj wiosna tuż tuż. Jak tam Budowa waszych domów?

----------


## PaniKasia

Aniko, rozumiem, że chodzi Ci o Bocianki  :big tongue:   Pewnie gdzieś tu są tylko zajęte dopinają sprawy organizacyjne i inne okołobudowlane, u nas małe zmiany pozwolenie na budowe zawiera instalację gazową, a chyba zmienimy na pompę ciepła i niestety musimy donieśc projekt zamienny w czterech egzemplarzach, a miałam nadzieję że wystarczy pieczątka i podpis kierownika budowy :roll eyes:  startujemy z końcem marca. A kiedy u was start?

----------


## mania_ania

> Aniko, rozumiem, że chodzi Ci o Bocianki   Pewnie gdzieś tu są tylko zajęte dopinają sprawy organizacyjne i inne okołobudowlane, u nas małe zmiany pozwolenie na budowe zawiera instalację gazową, a chyba zmienimy na pompę ciepła i niestety musimy donieśc projekt zamienny w czterech egzemplarzach, a miałam nadzieję że wystarczy pieczątka i podpis kierownika budowy startujemy z końcem marca. A kiedy u was start?


Łomianki-Bocianki zajęte  :yes:  my ruszyliśmy wczoraj a dzisiaj już zalane ławy. od poniedziałku zaczynamy ze ścianami fundamentowymi.

PaniKasia a dlaczego robicie projekt zamienny? u mnie podobna sytuacja, tylko ze w projekcie jest ekogroszek i zmiana na pompę będzie jako zgłoszenie. uzgodnione z kierownikiem, zresztą architekt też mówił, ze tak to się załatwia.

----------


## PaniKasia

mania_ania, no widzisz tacy to w Szczecinie urzędnicy. Dzwoniłam osobiście do pana, który wydaje pozwolenia na budowę i on powiedział, że wymagany jest projekt zamienny. No to chyba nie mam innego wyjścia. Ale dziś spytam jeszcze kierownika budowy może on będzie wiedział jak to ugryźć. Świetnie, że już zaczęliście. Oby szło szybko i sprawnie. pompę ciepła wybraliście gruntową czy powietrzną? U nas panasonic t-cap, powietrzna. Myślicie o jakims dofinansowaniu?

----------


## AnikoPL

Taki urok androida ze wie lepiej co chce napisać i mi cichaczem podmienia a potem takie kwiatki wychodzą  :wink: 
My mamy powietrzną i z firmy zapewniali ze do -15 w zupełności wystarczy a jak będzie zimniej to mamy kominek. Damy radę  :wink: 
Wg estymacji naszej Pani z danwood pozwolenie dostaniemy kwiecień-maj, potem tylko zdobyć kredyt i lecimy w te klocki ;P

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Drodzy forumowicze, wiosna za oknem , czas na podejmowanie decyzji

Banki jak zwykle na wiosnę zaczynają wprowadzać bardzo ciekawe oferty kredytowe nie tylko związane z budową.
Za pomocą produktu hipotecznego można zrobić remont, dokończyć budowę zrobić adaptację czy pożyczyć pieniądze na cel dowolny i spłacić inne zobowiązania.

Zapraszamy do kontaktu z chęcią pomożemy w znalezieniu dobrych ofert jak i przeprowadzeniu wszystkiego szybko i sprawnie.

----------


## mania_ania

PaniKasia pompa powietrzna Atlantic Tri 11Kw + zasobnik na wodę 300l. Tak, będziemy się starali o dotację do 25% kosztów kwalifikowanych, max 10 000,00zł. w zeszłym roku kasę dostali wszyscy którzy złożyli wniosek. 

co do panów i pań w urzędzie to wygląda to tak. Nigdy nie dzwoń, nie chodź i nie pytaj! ZAWSZE najpierw pytaj kier. buda albo architekta.w Twoim przypadku kiedy jeszcze nie masz pozwolenia na budowę a już wiesz, że są zmiany i jeszcze powiedziałaś o tym urzędnikowi, to on nie może Ci nic innego powiedzieć jak to, że musisz zrobić projekt zamienny. Najważniejsze to dostać pozwolenie. a potem będziesz się zastanawiać jak zmienić gaz na pompę. 
kierownik od razu powiedział mi, żebym przypadkiem nie chodziła do urzędu i nie pytała co mam zrobić jak będę chciała coś zmienić w projekcie. (a chcę trochę zmienic np. dodać okno). Opowiedział mi jak na jednej budowie inwestor chciał właśnie dołożyć okno i poszedł do urzędu. Kazali mu zrobić projekt zamienny, wydał na to 1500 zł a takie sprawy załatwia się jednym podpisem architekta. 
podobnie ze zmianą źródła ciepła, załatwia się to zgłoszeniem.

----------


## PaniKasia

Mania_ania pozwolenie na budowę mamy, tylko oczywiście jak narodził się plan zmiany sposobu ogrzewania postanowiłam zasięgnąć wiedzy w urzędzie. Sytuacja na szczęście opanowana, zmiana podobnie jak u Ciebie będzie na zgłoszenie. Do urzędu zadzwoniłam ponownie ale po Twoim poście i rozmowie z kierownikiem byłam troche mądrzejsza i urzędnik po kilku konsultacjach z przelozonymi przyznał mi rację.  :wiggle:  Zawsze to pare groszy w kieszeni.
Jak tam ścianki fundamentowe?

----------


## steefler

Witam i ja. Co prawda w zeszłym roku pisałam w Bociankach 2014, mając nadzieję na start jesienią, ale się nie udało. 9.01 dostaliśmy PnB i właśnie dziś z placu budowy została usunięta warstwa humusu. Oficjalnie zaczęliśmy budowę. 
Budujemy na Dolnym Śląsku wg projektu http://lk-projekt.pl/lkand674-produkt-818.html . Pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim udanych wyborów budowlanych  :smile:  .

----------


## KaLOLina

Witam i ja  :smile: 
My to zupełne świeżaki właśnie finalizujemy zakup działki pod Poznaniem  :smile:  
Chrzestny mojego Mało Zaangażowanego Męża (w skrócie MZM) jest architektem, więc projekt mamy jakby u niego, KB również będzie ale jakby bo...postawa MZMa to - jeszcze nie kupiliśmy działki a Ty już o projekcie... Całe dnie te fora przeglądasz...bla bla bla...czyli jakby sama wybuduję ten dom  :wink:  MZM obstawia dom murowany, mi serce skradły drewniane (czas realizacji!)' a koleżanka serdeczna pracuje w prefabrykowanych z keramzytu... Więc nawet nie wiemy jak będziemy budowali (tzn MZM wie, że murujemy Hahahah). Żeby szczęście sprzyjało i w tym roku powstały fundamenty, o SSZ lub SSO marzę  :smile:  po zakupie działki uzbrajanie i wtedy realne podejmowanie decyzji, pózniej kredyt... Mam nadzieję, że z pomocą wujka (Pan architekt z doświadczeniem 30lat w branży) nie zginiemy...aaaa możemy postawić albo parterówkę (MZM nie chce, a ja będę po schodach zapierniczała), albo z poddaszem użytkowym, dach 20-40 stopni, zabudowa 20m od lini drogi... Pochwale się zdjęciem działki ale jak juz w końcu ją kupimy  :wink:  teraz się wydziela  :smile:  powodzenia bocianki 2015 !

----------


## KaLOLina

> Witam i ja. Co prawda w zeszłym roku pisałam w Bociankach 2014, mając nadzieję na start jesienią, ale się nie udało. 9.01 dostaliśmy PnB i właśnie dziś z placu budowy została usunięta warstwa humusu. Oficjalnie zaczęliśmy budowę. 
> Budujemy na Dolnym Śląsku wg projektu http://lk-projekt.pl/lkand674-produkt-818.html . Pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim udanych wyborów budowlanych  .


Gratuluję!!!!

----------


## mania_ania

> ...Sytuacja na szczęście opanowana.....
> Jak tam ścianki fundamentowe?


to cieszę się, że sie udało bez zbędnych kosztów.
A fundamenty dziękować, dziękować  :wiggle:  jutro kończą murowanie, potem docieplenie, zasypanie, kanaliza i za tydzień we wtorek planujemy zalanie chudziakiem  :wave:  tylko te koszty.... z moich rachunków wychodzi stan zero ok.52000zł! :cry:

----------


## steefler

> Witam i ja 
> My to zupełne świeżaki właśnie finalizujemy zakup działki pod Poznaniem  
> Chrzestny mojego Mało Zaangażowanego Męża (w skrócie MZM) jest architektem, więc projekt mamy jakby u niego, KB również będzie ale jakby bo...postawa MZMa to - jeszcze nie kupiliśmy działki a Ty już o projekcie... Całe dnie te fora przeglądasz...bla bla bla...czyli jakby sama wybuduję ten dom  MZM obstawia dom murowany, mi serce skradły drewniane (czas realizacji!)' a koleżanka serdeczna pracuje w prefabrykowanych z keramzytu... Więc nawet nie wiemy jak będziemy budowali (tzn MZM wie, że murujemy Hahahah). Żeby szczęście sprzyjało i w tym roku powstały fundamenty, o SSZ lub SSO marzę  po zakupie działki uzbrajanie i wtedy realne podejmowanie decyzji, pózniej kredyt... Mam nadzieję, że z pomocą wujka (Pan architekt z doświadczeniem 30lat w branży) nie zginiemy...aaaa możemy postawić albo parterówkę (MZM nie chce, a ja będę po schodach zapierniczała), albo z poddaszem użytkowym, dach 20-40 stopni, zabudowa 20m od lini drogi... Pochwale się zdjęciem działki ale jak juz w końcu ją kupimy  teraz się wydziela  powodzenia bocianki 2015 !


My też myśleliśmy o nietradycyjnym budowaniu. Początkowo miał być prefabrykat kanadyjski, potem prefabrykat z drewna klejonego. Wysyłaliśmy zapytania do firm. Kilka z nich zrobiło nam wycenę i niestety jest to strasznie droga zabawa. Jest to logiczne w przypadku budynku z drewna klejonego, ale kanadyjczyk? Wysłaliśmy zapytania również do firm budujących tradycyjnie i okazał się to o ~30% tańszy sposób na budowę domu. W związku z tym postawiliśmy na beton komórkowy. Też lubię drewniane budynki, niestety nasza kieszeń nie.  :smile:

----------


## KaLOLina

U nas tez bedzie murowane, a jak- niech już wujaszek nam coś poleci...chyba ma doświadczenie? Projekt bedzie indywidualny więc narazie 'szukam inspiracji'- co jestproblemem bo ja to najchętniej najbezpieczniej prosty dom, stodołę z dachem dwuspadowym, cos jak to:
http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...wej-2-bis.html

I bardziej skupiam się na wnętrzu niż wyglądzie zewnętrznym, a MZM jeśli już jednym okiem spojrzy to albo mówi 'pokazujesz mi stałe ten sam dom' (nieprawda), albo 'ja już znalazłem co mi się podoba' a mianowicie:
http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-telimena-WRP1524

Czego oczywiście nie zbudujemy bo drogo  :wink:  grill niech i będzie murowany, gdzieś tam w oddali  :wink: 

Jadę dziś oglądać działkę i dopytać jak idą formalności  :smile:

----------


## _PAK_

> Witajcie !
> U mnie zmiany i urwanie głowy. 
> Majster dzwonił i początkiem marca ruszamy z fundamentami. 
> Garaż już stoi, kierownik budowy załatwiony - zgłoszenie o rozp. prac bud. złożone  
> W tym tyg. geodeta wytycza budynek...
> Materiały mam na telefon więc tragedii nie ma 
> 
> Fundamentów nie widać, a wstępne koszty prezentują się następująco... 
> Garaż - 1400zł
> ...


Garaz kupowaliście na miejscu czy z neta?

----------


## mania_ania

Pytanie nie do mnie ale odpowiem. Myśmy kupowali przez internet. garaż blaszany 3x5m - taki standardowy jakich jest pełno w necie. cena z montażem i transportem 1320zł. nawet nie mieliśmy płyt do wyłożenia pod garaż, a niby to konieczność. 
pozdrawiam



> Garaz kupowaliście na miejscu czy z neta?

----------


## ayoya

> Garaz kupowaliście na miejscu czy z neta?



Na necie znaleźliśmy firmę z okolicy - zależało nam na czasie. 
Na szczęście następnego dnia garaż już stanął na działce  :smile: 

Podana przeze mnie kwota 1400zł jest już z transportem, robocizną i przykotwiczeniem garażu do gruntu.


Poza tym... W zeszłym tygodniu geodeta wytyczył nam domek. 
Czekamy na poprawę pogody i będziemy powoli ruszać z budową.


PS: wszelkiego rodzaju folie zamawiałam przez sklep internetowy.  Szybko sprawnie i tanio. 
Chociaż tyle z głowy  :wiggle:

----------


## nk

> Oficjalnie zaczęliśmy budowę. 
> Budujemy na Dolnym Śląsku wg projektu http://lk-projekt.pl/lkand674-produkt-818.html .


Gratulacje! Widzę, że projekt podobny do Doskonałego http://www.projektyzwizja.pl/projekty-domow/doskonaly-1 Jest na forum jeden wątek kilku realizacji Doskonałego - możesz podglądać. Ten projekt zawsze mi się podobał, widziałem też taki domek w realu. Niestety ten projekt nie pasuje dobrze do naszej działki (wjazd od zachodu) i do naszych założeń. Ale sam projekt jest uroczy!
Koniecznie załóż dziennik - będę trzymał kciuki i życzę powodzenia!

----------


## Artemika

Mi tez podoba się doskonały ale tez mam wjazd od zachodu wiec odpada :smile:  widzę ze coraz więcej sie tu dzieje, w końcu wiosna :smile:  powodzenia życzę wszystkim budującym, my niestety poważnie rozważamy zmianę projektu co niestety mocno nas spowolni...

----------


## KaLOLina

A dlaczego chcecie zmiany? Wina samego projektu, posadowienia budynku na działce...?  :smile:

----------


## steefler

> Gratulacje! Widzę, że projekt podobny do Doskonałego http://www.projektyzwizja.pl/projekty-domow/doskonaly-1 Jest na forum jeden wątek kilku realizacji Doskonałego - możesz podglądać. Ten projekt zawsze mi się podobał, widziałem też taki domek w realu. Niestety ten projekt nie pasuje dobrze do naszej działki (wjazd od zachodu) i do naszych założeń. Ale sam projekt jest uroczy!
> Koniecznie załóż dziennik - będę trzymał kciuki i życzę powodzenia!


Bardzo podobny do doskonałych (jest ich kilka), ale zdecydowaliśmy się na lk bo jest mniejszy i prostszy w budowie. Wątek o doskonałym i z charakterem przeczytałam cały i często do niego wracam, daje wyobrażenie jak to wszystko może wyglądać.  :roll eyes:  Dziennika póki co nie zakładam, nie jestem dobra w pisaniu, ale może podrzucę tu czasem kilka zdjęć.  :smile:  
Przejrzałam za to Twój dziennik i przyznam, że zapowiada się interesująco  :yes:

----------


## kataryna86

> Witam i ja. Co prawda w zeszłym roku pisałam w Bociankach 2014, mając nadzieję na start jesienią, ale się nie udało. 9.01 dostaliśmy PnB i właśnie dziś z placu budowy została usunięta warstwa humusu. Oficjalnie zaczęliśmy budowę. 
> Budujemy na Dolnym Śląsku wg projektu http://lk-projekt.pl/lkand674-produkt-818.html . Pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim udanych wyborów budowlanych  .


Cześć. My też z Dolnego Śląska a gdzie konkretnie budujecie domek :wink: ?

----------


## steefler

> Cześć. My też z Dolnego Śląska a gdzie konkretnie budujecie domek?


Południowy wschód od Wrocławia. Chrząstawa Mała.  :smile:

----------


## Artemika

> A dlaczego chcecie zmiany? Wina samego projektu, posadowienia budynku na działce...?


Projekt robiliśmy indywidulany siedem lat temu, jednak wtedy z przyczyn zawodowych zrezygnowałismy z budowy mimo że mieliśmy juź pnb i ekipę. A przez te siedem lat wymagania bardzo się zmieniły... Więc moze i dobrze ze wtedy nie wybudowaliśmy. Teraz pracuję sporo z domu więc muszę mieć gabinet na dole - kiedyś za nic nie chcialam gabinetu tylko jedną otwartą przestrzeń. Siedem lat temu planowałam max jedno dziecko, więc tylko jedną łazienkę na gorze, teraz marzę o drugim i już wiem że musem jest mieć wlasną lazienkę przy sypialni. Temtego projektu nie da się przerobić za bardzo, bo to za duże zmiany. Będziemy kupować gotowca chociaż projektow z salonem od strony wejścia do domu jest strasznie mało. W kazdym razie mam już coś na oku, planuję do jesieni wyrobić się z papierami.

----------


## KaLOLina

Jejku to ja myśle tak jak Ty 7lat temu...no moze chciałabym jakiś pokoik/ gabinet na parterze...  :roll eyes:

----------


## AnikoPL

Witam 
a orientuje się ktoś może czy na śląsku/katowice są jakieś dotacje do pomp ciepła, rekuperatora itp?

----------


## mania_ania

Chciałam się pochwalić, że mamy już stan zero  :big lol: 
osiem dni roboczych, troszkę stresów i duużo kasy i gotowe. na sam stan zero wydaliśmy mniej niż się spodziewałam, ale więcej było kosztów "dookoła".
Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany szczegółowymi kosztami to dajcie znać.
pozdrawiam budujących :big grin:

----------


## steefler

gratuluję, szybko Wam to poszło, u nas dziś zalewają ławy  :cool:

----------


## mania_ania

A dziękuję  :smile: 
szybko, bo ładna pogoda i ekipa sprawna. Ale sam etap mało przewidywalny. Nie spodziewaliśmy się tyle pracy koparki, do końca nie wiadomo ile piachu wejdzie w fundamenty. U nas wyszło 15 wywrotek 18tonowych :mad: 




> gratuluję, szybko Wam to poszło, u nas dziś zalewają ławy

----------


## PaniKasia

mania_ania gratulacje! U nas też całkiem kosztowna piaskownica się kroi, do wymiany gruntu pod płytę potrzebujemy ok 600 ton piasku i tak nieźle bo początkowo szacowaliśmy, że jakieś 800t. Niestety z racji, że budujemy parterówkę to koszt płyty i dachu wielospadowego powala.

----------


## jerrry1

> mania_ania gratulacje! U nas też całkiem kosztowna piaskownica się kroi, do wymiany gruntu pod płytę potrzebujemy ok 600 ton piasku i tak nieźle bo początkowo szacowaliśmy, że jakieś 800t. Niestety z racji, że budujemy parterówkę to koszt płyty i dachu wielospadowego powala.


Znam doskonale ten problem u mnie jest ok 500m3 torfu do wymiany pod Płytę Fundamentową + podniesienie działki ziemią o ok. 40cm.  :bash:

----------


## timola

My walczymy dalej - jest szansa na odlesienie terenu a wtedy "kredycik", łopata i do pracy.
Dobych wieści niestety z punktu widzenia materiałów brak - wszystko drożeje i na podstawowe ściany czeka się stanowczo za długo  :sad:

----------


## April40

Czy są tu jakieś "bocianki" z Krakowa i okolic?  :smile:  W grupie raźniej!

----------


## m*kasia

> Czy są tu jakieś "bocianki" z Krakowa i okolic?  W grupie raźniej!


Ja jestem z Mogilan, a któryś kolega jest z Konar  :wink:  Także wszyscy po sąsiedzku  :smile:

----------


## KamArt

My z Krakowa, ale budowa we Wrząsowicach  :smile:

----------


## Dżepetto

My także się dołączamy do tej grupy  :wink:  Pozwolenie na budowę dostaliśmy 2.02.2015  :Smile:  Budujemy w Rybniku.

----------


## quisquis

Witamy, dziś projekt poszedł do adaptacji, w maju powinno być pozwolenie. Zamiast na urlop startujemy z budową. Lubelskie, gmina Spiczyn.

----------


## kamil2k3

To i ja się dopiszę  :smile: 

Wszystko wskazuje na to że w tym roku ruszam z budową własnego kurnika  :smile: 

Ale najpierw o lokalizacji pomorskie i okolice Kwidzyna.
Projekt na jaki się zdecydowałem to Z7 z garażem miało być bez ale po przemyśleniach stwierdziłem że i tak bym go budował a tu wszystko w 1 projekcie i pozwoleniu chociaż mam do tego niższy podatek bo w obrysie domu.

Nie dość że bocian to jeszcze wstąpię do klubu samorobów  :smile:  bazować będę na wiedzy ojca budowlańca z 30 letnim stażem pracy.

Na ten rok w planach postawienie stanu zero głównie dlatego że nie mam jeszcze WZ czekam już 2 miechy :/ a skoro i tak nic nie mogę ruszyć do przodu to stwierdziłem że poczekam do czerwca i będę budować jedynie na zgłoszenie a nie pozwolenie budowy odchodzi zawsze kilka papierków.

Teraz czekam tylko na WZ i ruszam do architekta i geodety  :smile:

----------


## projekt.arte

Cześć Wszystkim

Jestem szczęśliwa ,że mogę się dopisać do bocianków 2015  :big grin: 

10 marca w dzień mężczyzn  :smile:  ekipa zaczęła budowę naszego wymarzonego domku.

Po długich poszukiwaniach w końcu wybraliśmy projekt Arte ( odbicie lustrzane ) 


a po zmianie wygląda to tak :

----------


## Pasqud

> To i ja się dopiszę 
> 
> Wszystko wskazuje na to że w tym roku ruszam z budową własnego kurnika 
> 
> Ale najpierw o lokalizacji pomorskie i okolice Kwidzyna.


Nareszcie ktoś z Pomorza, szkoda tylko, że tak dalekiego.

----------


## pucha

Witam serdecznie w pierwszym swoim poście na forum. Czytam od jakiegoś czasu ale to w 2015 następuje wielki kick-off. Działka kupiona, projekt kończy się rysować i ... pojawił się pierwszy kłopocik:
Sąsiad najwyraźniej przystąpił do prac w terenie wcześniej a jego ekipa wycięła drzewa na mojej działce i na swojej. Z relacji innego sąsiada wiem że to była ta sama ekipa, najwyraźniej "pomylili" działki i najpierw wycięli u mnie a potem na właściwej. Byłaby to może nawet przysługa ale na mapce do celów projektowych mam zaznaczone jedno drzewo które również usunęli. Nie mam kontaktu z tym inwestorem i zastanawiam się co zrobić - zgłosić sprawę w urzędzie ale czy nie sparaliżują mi na długie miesiące prac, czy złożyć wniosek o pozwolenie na wycinkę jak gdyby nigdy nic czy nie robić nic?
Będę wdzięczny za wskazówki.
P.S. Piszę w cudzysłowie pomylili bo wycięte drewno (liściaste) zabrali w całości.

----------


## TysiaWojtek

Witam, strasznie się cieszę, że i ja mogę się dołączyć do tego wątku  :smile:  

U nas bylo tak :
bardzo długo zastanawialiśmy się czy kupić mieszkanie, kupic dom do remontu, czy może budować dom  :smile:  decyzja zapadła ze jednak dom,  wiec wszystko ruszylo z kopyta ! 

23 marca - architekt
24 marca - formalnosci zwiazane z działką  (notariusz)
24 marca - architekt nr 2
25 marca - geodeta
26 marca - złożone dokumenty do energetyki, wodociągów, wypis i wyrys z MPZP
26 marca - kupienie projektu 

Działo się  :smile:  

ze wstępnych rozmów dokumenty mają byc po swietach  :smile: 

Czekamy  :smile: 

Chcemy zacząć w lipcu  :smile: 

Zapraszamy na www.rumiankowy.mojabudowa.pl

----------


## PaniKasia

A u nas dziś ruszyły pierwsze prace na budowie.  Jeszcze się dobrze nie zaczęło a już koparka się zakopała :roll eyes:   , pogoda jak przypuszczałam, cały tydzień ma lać, stan zero ma być gotowy do soboty ale znając nasze szczęśćie do nieszczęscia spodziewam się po drodze niespodzianek :wink: 
projekt.arte. Fajny projekt, ja w ogóle mam slabość do parterówek. No i fajnie, że pierwsze fotki się pojawiły.

----------


## modrzanka

Cześć wszystkim, dopiero teraz zauważyłam ten wątek  :smile:  Jesteśmy już w trakcie budowy, na razie wszystko idzie w miarę sprawnie  :smile:  Pozdrawiam wszystkie inne bocianki!  :smile: )

----------


## ewitek

April my też z Krakowa, budujemy w gminie Wielka Wieś na północ od Krakowa. U nas na razie roboty stoją, co mnie strasznie irytuje. Na dniach mają podłączać prąd, bo do stanu 0 korzystaliśmy od sąsiada.
Projekt.arte mało widać na tych malutkich rysuneczkach, a linki się nie otwierają. Czemu zrezygnowaliście z zadaszonego tarasu? Żeby powiększyć salon? Naszym głównym kryterium wyboru projektu był właśnie zadaszony taras, bo to rewelacyjna sprawa  :Smile:

----------


## PaniKasia

Zgadzam się,  zadaszony taras to świetna rzecz, nasz będzie wyglądał jak weranda tyle że z tyłu domu, strefę dzienną stanowi salon jadalnia i kuchnia wszystko w jednym pomieszczeniu, gdzie zarówno z kuchni jak i z salonu można wyjśc na taras, dosłownie takie przedłużenie części dziennej. Niestety cieszyć się nim będziemy chyba w bardzo odległej przyszłości dziś na placu boju prócz koparki na gąsienicach, śnieżyca, ulewa, gradobicie czekam jeszcze na tornado i deszcz meteorytów :wink:

----------


## AnikoPL

To i ja się dopisuje do fanów zabudowanych tarasów  :smile:  także planujemy taki.

----------


## Kovval

Witam,

11 marca rozpoczęliśmy budowę naszego domku. Na dzień dzisiejszy mamy już fundamenty.  Jutro rozprowadzenie kanalizacji. Mury w górę na początku kwietnia.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich zaczynających, zwłaszcza z lubelszczyzny i zapraszam do wymiany doświadczeń  :wink:

----------


## jerrry1

Witam koleją osobę z lubelskiego  :smile: 
Pochwal się jaki projekt, fundamenty itp.

----------


## Dudek.DH

Planuję rozpocząć budowę w okolicy czerwca - Śląskie - Gostyń

----------


## Kovval

> Witam koleją osobę z lubelskiego 
> Pochwal się jaki projekt, fundamenty itp.


Więcej informacji umieściłem w dzienniku, który prowadzę od niedawna.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## TysiaWojtek

A czy jest ktoś z województwa dolnośląskiego?

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Z okazji nadchodzących Świąt Wielkanocnych życzę w  imieniu  całego zespołu Murator Finanse spokoju, radości 
oraz wielu wyjątkowych chwil spędzonych w gronie najbliższych

----------


## steefler

My budujemy na Dolnym Śląsku, pod Wrocławiem. Na teraz stan zero prawie gotowy. Zostały tylko izolacje termiczne fundamentu.

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> My budujemy na Dolnym Śląsku, pod Wrocławiem. Na teraz stan zero prawie gotowy. Zostały tylko izolacje termiczne fundamentu.


 :smile:  my w okolicach Legnicy - ruszamy dopiero w lipcu

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

my odebraliśmy w tym tygodniu pozwolenie na budowę  :wiggle:  a dziś składamy wniosek o pozwolenie na wycinkę drzew   :roll eyes: 
trochę się obawiam,co się będzie działo po usunięciu karp po drzewach, są akurat w miejscu domu i niektóe mogą mieć  całkiem duże korzenie...  :sad: 
a przecież podłoże pod fundamenty musi być gruntem macierzystym, u nas koparka zrobi jesień średniowiecza wyciągając korzenie..
spotkał się ktoś z Was podobnym problemem?

a po ślubie czyli za tydzień ruszamy z kredytem..
my też robimy zadaszony taras, taras to jeden z głownych powodów dlaczego się budujemy  :big grin:   z tym,że mamy od zachodu, wyjście z salonu,boję się,że będzie bardzo zaciemniał salon...

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> my odebraliśmy w tym tygodniu pozwolenie na budowę  a dziś składamy wniosek o pozwolenie na wycinkę drzew  
> trochę się obawiam,co się będzie działo po usunięciu karp po drzewach, są akurat w miejscu domu i niektóe mogą mieć  całkiem duże korzenie... 
> a przecież podłoże pod fundamenty musi być gruntem macierzystym, u nas koparka zrobi jesień średniowiecza wyciągając korzenie..
> spotkał się ktoś z Was podobnym problemem?
> 
> a po ślubie czyli za tydzień ruszamy z kredytem..
> my też robimy zadaszony taras, taras to jeden z głownych powodów dlaczego się budujemy   z tym,że mamy od zachodu, wyjście z salonu,boję się,że będzie bardzo zaciemniał salon...



Słoneczny z poddaszem był swego czasu naszym faworytem, ale stwierdziliśmy, że jest za duży  :smile:  kupiliśmy projekt rumiankowy c310a  :smile:

----------


## AnikoPL



----------


## Wszamanka

Witam i ja :smile: 
W tym roku zabieramy się solidnie za budowę. My tak trochę od środka zaczynamy, bo dostaliśmy działkę z budynkiem w stanie surowym, więc nie wszystko da się zrobić idealnie tak jak byśmy chcieli. Dom parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym, bez piwnicy, dach prosty dwuspadowy. Do zrobienie jeszcze duuużo, w zasadzie to są tylko fundamenty, ściany, dach (do drobnych poprawek)  i kawałek wylewki na parterze :smile:  
Z tego co wiemy (a niestety wciąż jest chyba więcej niewiadomych niż wiadomych) to na pewno chcemy dom dobrze ocieplić, żeby później nas rachunki za ogrzewanie nie przerażały. Coraz bardziej skłaniamy się ku OP na całości, choć trochę martwi nas ta bezwładność co krok pojawiająca się tu w różnych wątkach :wink:  Zrobimy WM z rekuperatorem. Mamy pomysł na aranżację łazienki i salonu, częściowo sypialni, koncepcja kuchni z jadalnią co chwilę mi się zmienia. Ale do układania instalacji jeszcze mam parę miesięcy, może się namyślę :wink:  
Wielką niewiadomą jest w dalszym ciągu temat ogrzewania. Kotłownia jest przystosowana i na gaz i na paliwa stałe. PC to ja pewnie i bym chciała, ale mając żółtą skrzynkę na domu i ograniczony budżet jej koszty są zbyt duże. Pewnie stanie na gazie, bo i wygoda i czysto, ale trochę boję się rachunków (a w szczególności mój mąż). 
O, i jeszcze KB mam wybranego :smile:  tylko on jeszcze o tym tak do końca nie wie, ja nie znam jego stawek, więc to nic pewnego. Ale liczę na to że jednak się uda.

----------


## pepa

Witam i ja :smile: 
My również zaczynamy...
Na chwile obecną mamy zarezerwowaną działkę (umowa przedwstępna) czekamy na WZ ;pewnie do polowy maja ....i notariusz i ...dzialamy.
I nasz dylemat jesli chodzi o projekt.Pierwszy wybór to BONO,parterowka bez poddasza,ale ze zmienilismy koncepcję,tzn budujemy sie na innej dzialce znalezlismy z119.Od 3 mcy bylismy niemalze pewni ze juz tak zostanie....oznaczylismy budynek na dzialce ,wszystko fajnie...a Mąż ostatnio " kurcze ten bono chyba lepszy...".
Plan a moze to bardziej marzenie zeby w tym roku powstał SSO.Narazie szukamy ekipy budowlanej....choc zdaje sobie sprawe ze troche późno. ...niestety "po drodze "mielismy niespodianki z działką wiec nie bylismy  niczego pewni. Teraz juz wszystko powinno byc ok.Czekam na warunki techniczne z wodociągów, gazociag mają rozbudowywac do 2016 r.

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> Witam i ja
> My również zaczynamy...
> Na chwile obecną mamy zarezerwowaną działkę (umowa przedwstępna) czekamy na WZ ;pewnie do polowy maja ....i notariusz i ...dzialamy.
> I nasz dylemat jesli chodzi o projekt.Pierwszy wybór to BONO,parterowka bez poddasza,ale ze zmienilismy koncepcję,tzn budujemy sie na innej dzialce znalezlismy z119.Od 3 mcy bylismy niemalze pewni ze juz tak zostanie....oznaczylismy budynek na dzialce ,wszystko fajnie...a Mąż ostatnio " kurcze ten bono chyba lepszy...".
> Plan a moze to bardziej marzenie zeby w tym roku powstał SSO.Narazie szukamy ekipy budowlanej....choc zdaje sobie sprawe ze troche późno. ...niestety "po drodze "mielismy niespodianki z działką wiec nie bylismy  niczego pewni. Teraz juz wszystko powinno byc ok.Czekam na warunki techniczne z wodociągów, gazociag mają rozbudowywac do 2016 r.


Jak dla mnie to bono wygrywa,  nie wiem jak tam strony świata na działc , ale parterowki dla mnie osobiscie super!  Osobiście nie zdecydowała bym się na taras z przodu domu , ale to kwestia upodobań  :smile:  poszperajcie na forach i  blogach tych dwóch projektów  moze uda Wam sie odwiedzic juz postawiony dom, to moze pomoc w decyzji  :wink:  Powodzenia w formalnosciach

----------


## pepa

> Jak dla mnie to bono wygrywa,  nie wiem jak tam strony świata na działc , ale parterowki dla mnie osobiscie super!  Osobiście nie zdecydowała bym się na taras z przodu domu , ale to kwestia upodobań  poszperajcie na forach i  blogach tych dwóch projektów  moze uda Wam sie odwiedzic juz postawiony dom, to moze pomoc w decyzji  Powodzenia w formalnosciach


Jesli chodzi o bono to tak jakby nikt go nie budowal...wszedzie cisza...zero odzewu..niestety,
I on(w naszym przypadku) ma taras z boku domu,nie z przodu, dokladnie  od poludnia...a bylby tak usytuowany ze wejscie na dzoalke mamy od wschodu.wiec taras jest po lewej stronie. Z119 tego troche jest na forach....ale te schody,skosy.....głowa pęka :smile:

----------


## pepa

A tak w ogóle TysiaWojtek,piękny domek macie :smile:

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> A tak w ogóle TysiaWojtek,piękny domek macie


My budujemy pierwsi  :wink:  chyba,  bo nie znaleźliśmy wątku o naszym rumiankowym,  zobaczymy  jak nam pójdzie  :smile:

----------


## stellina

Witam wszystkich,
Niedawno otrzymalismy plan warunkow zabudowy i zamierzamy ruszyc niebawem z naszym wybranym projektem: http://e-projekty.pl/projekt-domu-ho...ept-12-KRX1012
Bedzie kilka drobnych zmian, np kat dachu, rodzaj materialow (chce silika), przesuniecie scian dzialowych, bedzie ogrzewanie podlogowe po calosci i pompa ciepla.

----------


## przemekg

Witamy Wszystkich, także zaczynamy wiosną, dokładnie za miesiąc spotkanie z geodetą w celu wytyczenia i startujemy ... Nasz domek to vanessa z Archipelagu, budujemy systemem jak najbardziej gospodarczym, chcielibyśmy być do końca roku pod dachem, zobaczymy co wyjdzie ... Stres już jest

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> Witam i ja
> My również zaczynamy...
> Na chwile obecną mamy zarezerwowaną działkę (umowa przedwstępna) czekamy na WZ ;pewnie do polowy maja ....i notariusz i ...dzialamy.
> I nasz dylemat jesli chodzi o projekt.Pierwszy wybór to BONO,parterowka bez poddasza,ale ze zmienilismy koncepcję,tzn budujemy sie na innej dzialce znalezlismy z119.Od 3 mcy bylismy niemalze pewni ze juz tak zostanie....oznaczylismy budynek na dzialce ,wszystko fajnie...a Mąż ostatnio " kurcze ten bono chyba lepszy...".
> Plan a moze to bardziej marzenie zeby w tym roku powstał SSO.Narazie szukamy ekipy budowlanej....choc zdaje sobie sprawe ze troche późno. ...niestety "po drodze "mielismy niespodianki z działką wiec nie bylismy  niczego pewni. Teraz juz wszystko powinno byc ok.Czekam na warunki techniczne z wodociągów, gazociag mają rozbudowywac do 2016 r.


Wiesz co a może zerknij sobie na te projekty :
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...a,2596,0,0.htm

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...y,2962,0,0.htm

to są takie niby parterówki niby z poddaszem  :smile: 

my zastanawialiśmy się nad nimi i nad naszym rumiankowym, ponieważ wyszliśmy z założenia, że chcemy dom na miarę (bo nigdy nie wiadomo jak to będzie z kolejna pociechą). nie chcemy wywalić nie wiadomo jakiej chaty tylko po to żeby była,,,, te projekty dają możliwość - w razie potrzeby , powiększenia powierzchni użytkowej o dwa pokoje ..... to dużo  :smile:

----------


## PaniKasia

Witam się poświątecznie. Widzę, że biocianków przybywa. Super. My w święta cieszylismy się z wylanej w piatek płyty fundamentowej :wiggle: 

*pepa* a wybrałaś już architekta który będzie adaptował wasz projekt, może warto się do niego wybrać, może wam coś doradzi. podpowie. Bo ja widzę, że trochę błądzisz z119 i Bono to poza zbliżoną powierzchnią użytkową 2 różne bajki. Z kolei projekty typu szum morza z możliwością adaptacji poddasza za kilka lat... i tak trzeba doprowadzić na poddasze wszystkie instalacje, bo inaczej okaże się ze 4 sypialnie bedą obsługiwane przez jedna łazienkę, pioddasze ma 2,2 wysokości, ja mam w bloku 2,5 więc wypadało by podnieśc ściankę kolankową nie każda bryła wypada po takich zabiegach dobrze. To decyzja na lata może warto iść w projekt indywidualny lub jeszcze poszukać spośród gotowców.

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> Witam się poświątecznie. Widzę, że biocianków przybywa. Super. My w święta cieszylismy się z wylanej w piatek płyty fundamentowej
> 
> *pepa* a wybrałaś już architekta który będzie adaptował wasz projekt, może warto się do niego wybrać, może wam coś doradzi. podpowie. Bo ja widzę, że trochę błądzisz z119 i Bono to poza zbliżoną powierzchnią użytkową 2 różne bajki. Z kolei projekty typu szum morza z możliwością adaptacji poddasza za kilka lat... i tak trzeba doprowadzić na poddasze wszystkie instalacje, bo inaczej okaże się ze 4 sypialnie bedą obsługiwane przez jedna łazienkę, pioddasze ma 2,2 wysokości, ja mam w bloku 2,5 więc wypadało by podnieśc ściankę kolankową nie każda bryła wypada po takich zabiegach dobrze. To decyzja na lata może warto iść w projekt indywidualny lub jeszcze poszukać spośród gotowców.


zgadzam się z Tobą co do wyciągnięcia na poddasze kabli (i tak są wyciągnięte w projekcie), oraz ogrzewania, co do łazienki .... całe życie mieszkałam w domku jednorodzinnym gdzie była JEDNA łazienka i trzy baby  :big tongue:  rano troszkę tłoczno (niestety mama miała pierwszeństwo), ale nigdy sie nie spóźniłam do szkoły czy pracy przez to, że musiałam poczekać na łazienkę (czasem wstawałam wcześniej), sami mamy podobny projekt do tych, które wrzuciłam wcześniej, nie chcemy robić drugiej łazienki...  to są dodatkowe koszty - które w moim przypadku są zbędne. 

nasze założenie jest takie,  że nie robimy nic więcej niż to co mielibyśmy w mieszkaniu ! 

i tak juz rarytasem dla nas jest garaż i kotłownia (na dzień dzisiejszy zdarza się, że 15 minut krążę po parkingu szukając skraweczka wolnego chodnika do zaparkowania - bo o miejscu parkingowym to mogę pomarzyć - urok mieszkania)

----------


## email9

Witam,
Jak wszyscy to i ja się dopiszę, budynek wytyczony i w czwartek wchodzi koparka i ekipa murarzy, tak że zaczyna się dziać tylko bank się trochę ociąga no ale trzeba zaczynać oby tylko pogoda dopisała :smile:  Projekt to jest przerobiona jesienna zaduma. budowa jest woj. lubelskie powiat bialski.
Pozdrawia wszystkich i życzę wytrwałości :smile:

----------


## Wszamanka

Jutro idę podpisywać umowę z wodociągami  :wiggle:  może wieczorem uda się skoczyć na budowę zobaczyć jak wygląda ta moja przyłącz wody już z wodomierzem :smile: 


P.S. zazdroszczę wam waszych elektronicznych wersji projektów :wink:  ja muszę chyba swojemu staruszkowi papierowemu zrobić zdjęcie, będę sobie mogła powiększyć na ekranie monitora :smile:

----------


## Gorbhas

Dzień dobry  :roll eyes: 

Plan na grodzenie lipiec. 
Plan na fundamenty sierpień.

Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie  :bye:

----------


## nk

Dzieje się tu! Gratulacje dla tych, którzy już wbili pierwsze łopaty! I wsparcie w cierpliwości dla tych którzy nadal czekają! My kończymy cały czas kończymy projekt. Myślałem, że skończymy po świętach Bożego Narodzenia, potem, że po feriach a teraz żyję nadzieją, że w bieżącym miesiącu. Ogólnie rzecz biorąc architekci, a zwłaszcza ich podwykonawcy (mamy wszystkie instalacje w projekcie) to strasznie długi, choć ciekawy epizod...

----------


## pepa

TysiaWojtek- widzialam projekty,dzieki ...ale my juz jestesmy 2+2 wiec chcemy wszystko zrobic od razu .
PaniKasia-czy bładzę?raczej nie ...po prostu szukam najlepszego optymalnego rozwiązania. ..bono było na tak ,bo mielismy go stawiac na naszej waskiej dlugiej dzialce (projekt byl upatrzony od ok2 lat),w miedzyczasie sprzedalismy tę dzialkę...i kupujemy inną o innych wymiarach /parametrach...wiec koncepcja sie zmienia/zmienila i tyle .
Tak ,architekta mamy...bedzie nam robil adaptacje .

My wczoraj zlozylismy wniosek o lokalizacje drenazy na dzialce.wiec jeszcze jedna dodatkowa sprawa przed nami.Dostalam warunki na Tak z wodociagow,ale musze zrobic projekt na wodę.
Wszystkim zaczynającym gratuluje ...

----------


## PaniKasia

*pepa* a no widzisz o zmianie działki nie doczytałam, tak czy owak poszukałabym jeszcze czegoś w tym z119 nie podoba mi się, że schody są w salonie. Oczywiście piękne schody stanowić mogą niewątpliwą ozdobę, jednakowoż tabuny ganiających po nich gimnazjalistów za lat pare mogą być nieco uciążliwe :tongue:   zaletą jest na pewno garaż.

----------


## pepa

> *pepa* a no widzisz o zmianie działki nie doczytałam, tak czy owak poszukałabym jeszcze czegoś w tym z119 nie podoba mi się, że schody są w salonie. Oczywiście piękne schody stanowić mogą niewątpliwą ozdobę, jednakowoż tabuny ganiających po nich gimnazjalistów za lat pare mogą być nieco uciążliwe  zaletą jest na pewno garaż.


I zgadzam się z Tobą .dzisiaj o tym rozmawialismy z Mężem. 
On problemu nie widzi-ja tak...no może inaczej-zwracam na to uwagę :smile: )
Teraz mieszkamy u Tesciow- schody nie są inwazyjne od razu przy wejściu prowadzą na górę i to jest super rozwiazanie.Komfortowe dla wszystkich.

----------


## PaniKasia

pepa taki projekt pierwszy z brzegu, gabarytowo podobny chyba do z 119 układ także przejrzysty bez udziwnien, uskoków , wysoka ścianka kolankowa przez co skosy nie są dokuczliwe, masterbedroom dla rodziców. Warto jeszcze poszukać :yes:  

http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-LIM-House-07-TQA-868

----------


## KaLOLina

Hej u nas geodeta wczoraj wydzielał działkę... I jest super bo COŚ sie dzieje- obyśmy w tym miesiącu ją kupili, ale... Okazuje sie, że szerokość działki to 19,5m (marzyłam, że jakoś wyjdzie cudem minimum 21-22m), długość 43m... :ohmy:  wąska i długa i postawię tam dom wyglądający jak tramwaj????  :wink: 
Chcemy coś w stylu domu przy imbirowej, jeśli da radę z garażem, ze względu na wymiary działki poddasze konieczne  :smile:  w przyszłym tygodniu spotkanie z architektem (wujek) i omawiamy jak dokładnie ma wyglądać projekt...będzie 'się robił' w czasie uzbrajania działki... Metraż zmniejszamy, stawiamy na energooszczędność (w miarę rozsądku)  :smile:  SSO w tym roku byłby super  :smile:  już kwiecień bocianki!!!! Myśl o budowie już z nami od 6mcy i nadal niestety jest myślą ale coraz bliżej realizacji...

----------


## kataryna86

> A czy jest ktoś z województwa dolnośląskiego?


Hej. My jesteśmy z województwa dolnośląskiego. Budujemy się na wiosce między Legnicą  a Lubinem a wy na jakiej wichurze konkretnie  :smile:

----------


## steefler

Tak we wtorek wyglądał nasz dom  :big grin:

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> Hej. My jesteśmy z województwa dolnośląskiego. Budujemy się na wiosce między Legnicą  a Lubinem a wy na jakiej wichurze konkretnie


Hej  :smile:  gniewomirowice  :smile:

----------


## pepa

> Tak we wtorek wyglądał nasz dom


Suuuper!
Bardzo bym chciała tez taki widok zobaczyć u siebie,choćby jesienią: )

----------


## kataryna86

Oglądaliśmy tam działkę wcześniej 30 ar u takiego chłopaczka co chciał sprzedać cześć swojej działki :smile:

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> Oglądaliśmy tam działkę wcześniej 30 ar u takiego chłopaczka co chciał sprzedać cześć swojej działki


Tu gdzie kupiliście działke ?

----------


## PaniKasia

*steefler* nosz pięknie we wtorek wyglądał :wave:

----------


## KaLOLina

> Tak we wtorek wyglądał nasz dom


pięknie!!!!

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> Tak we wtorek wyglądał nasz dom


tak tam Macie przestronnie ...  :smile:

----------


## TysiaWojtek

Uwaga , uwaga cena za robociznę - 
stan surowy zadaszony + ścianki działowe 

48 tys?

----------


## PeeN150

Witam
Ja w tym roku też zaczynam... mam nadzieje.  Teraz jesteśmy na etapie adaptacji. A gdzie PnB potem kredyt i ekipa.  No właśnie ekipa. Gdzie szukacie sprawdzonej ekipy ? Znajomi niby mają ale nikt nie chce budować z BK tylko z ceramiki. Ciągle mówią: "Panie to chłonie wodę jak gąbka" , "Panie to na klej trzeba a nie na zaprawę" I co z tym fantem zrobić ?

----------


## kataryna86

> Tu gdzie kupiliście działke ?


Tam oglądaliśmy a w ostateczności kupiliśmy w pieszkowie bliżej  Lubina

----------


## Wszamanka

Buduje się ktoś na Podkarpaciu?

----------


## mania_ania

to ja też się pochwalę  :big tongue: 
wczoraj skończyliśmy mury parteru, od dzisiaj ruszamy ze zbijaniem szalunków. troche pokrzyżowała nam plany pogoda przed Świętami, ale na szczęście w tym tygodniu ekipa trochę nadgoniła

----------


## mania_ania

my za sso z więźbą, lanymi schodami, ściankami działowymi (bez pokrycia dachu) płacimy 48 500zł, ale wszystko zależy od projektu. my mamy 180m2 pow. użytkowej + dwustanowiskowy garaż i kotłownia = 50m2, 9 słupów. strop monolityczny gęstożebrowy, balkon na całą szerokość domu (9mx2m), nad garażem i kotłownią płaski dach. roboty bardzo dużo, szczególnie przy stropie, jest olbrzymi! 
za robociznę dachy dwuspadowego 214m2, bez żadnej lukarny, obróbka komina +  2 okna dachowe, obróbki blacharskie + orynnowanie  - 10 000,00 zł






> Uwaga , uwaga cena za robociznę - 
> stan surowy zadaszony + ścianki działowe 
> 
> 48 tys?

----------


## Wszamanka

Stan wyjściowy mojej sypialni i widok na balkon :smile:  Okno na ścianie będzie zamurowane, powstanie drugie dachowe. Drzwi balkonowe oczywiście do wymiany. Pocieszam się tym, że skoro budynek już tyle lat tak stoi i nic nie popękało ani się nie zawaliło, to jak go skończymy to przetrwa jeszcze wielokrotność swojego wieku :smile:

----------


## pepa

> to ja też się pochwalę 
> wczoraj skończyliśmy mury parteru, od dzisiaj ruszamy ze zbijaniem szalunków. troche pokrzyżowała nam plany pogoda przed Świętami, ale na szczęście w tym tygodniu ekipa trochę nadgoniła


 A chwal się jak najczęściej: ))
Brawo ,Brawo

----------


## pepa

Wszamanka a sypialnię masz na ktora strone świata?

----------


## Wszamanka

*pepa* nie jestem pewna :wink:  ale prawdopodobnie balkon wychodzi na północny-wschód. Pamiętam, że jak jak xx lat temu projekt był wybierany, to był problem żeby cokolwiek z gotowców dopasować do rozmiaru działki i warunków zabudowy a projekt indywidualny w ogóle nie był brany wtedy pod uwagę. Domem zaczęłam się interesować w większym stopniu dopiero jak zostałam jego właścicielką, i powoli stopniowo go poznaję :smile:  jak jeszcze zdążę teraz przed pracą to poszukam mapek w internecie żeby strony świata precyzyjnie określić, bo zabieram się za to od jakiegoś czasu i zabrać się nie mogę :smile:

----------


## pepa

Pytam bo sie zastanawialam dlaczego chcesz zamurowc okno...a na ktora strone to jak dla mnie istotna sprawa by byla i raczej bym zostawila tak jak jest tym bardziej ze wlasnie na pół wsch..Ale to ja...
A od kiedy jestes wlascicielką,przepraszam nie doczytalam. ...

----------


## Wszamanka

Sprawdziłam, balkon na północny wschód. Okno chcę zamurować bo go tam nie powinno być, zostało dodane w trakcie budowy, bez poprawek w projekcie, taka fantazja budowniczych :wink:  a do tego z zewnątrz ono tam bardzo średnio pasuje... Domek dostałam formalnie początkiem tego roku, teraz z mężem ruszamy z działaniami żeby go wykończyć.

Tak sobie patrzę na to moje zdjęcie i się coraz bardziej zastanawiam, czy jest sens robić tam drugie dachowe, czy nie będzie za bardzo grzało... :Confused:  najlepiej to by było siłami magicznymi przesunąć to już istniejące bardziej na środek :big grin:

----------


## pepa

Ale poczekaj...teraz dopiero sie przyjrzalam...Ty juz tam jedno masz dachowe?tak?
To sama juz niewiem....bo z tym jednym dachowym +balkonowe sypialnia moze dac radę. 
Tak mi sie wydaje

----------


## biurko

Przepraszam, ale mogę pisać w złym temacie. Orientuje się może ktoś w kwestiach związanych z uzbrajaniem działki? Mianowicie: Kupiłem działkę na wsi (grunty rolne) najbliższy słup energetyczny, a zarazem ostatni na linii, znajduje się na posesji najbliższego sąsiada (jakieś 200 metrów). Moje pytanie brzmi, czy ma on obowiązek udostępnić w jakiś sposób poprowadzenie stamtąd przyłącza do mojej działki (pod ziemią lub nad), gdy jedyna droga do mnie wiedzie przez jego ziemię? Analogicznie wygląda sprawa z wodą - jedyna droga przez jego ziemię. Otacza moją działkę praktycznie ze wszystkich stron.

----------


## Bejaro

> Przepraszam, ale mogę pisać w złym temacie. Orientuje się może ktoś w kwestiach związanych z uzbrajaniem działki? Mianowicie: Kupiłem działkę na wsi (grunty rolne) najbliższy słup energetyczny, a zarazem ostatni na linii, znajduje się na posesji najbliższego sąsiada (jakieś 200 metrów). Moje pytanie brzmi, czy ma on obowiązek udostępnić w jakiś sposób poprowadzenie stamtąd przyłącza do mojej działki (pod ziemią lub nad), gdy jedyna droga do mnie wiedzie przez jego ziemię? Analogicznie wygląda sprawa z wodą - jedyna droga przez jego ziemię. Otacza moją działkę praktycznie ze wszystkich stron.


Czy w drodze masz udział,służebność?

A czy i na jakich warunkach możliwe będzie doprowadzenie mediów do działki odpowiedzą tylko dostawcy tych mediów-trzeba złożyć wniosek o wydanie warunków technicznych dostawy i tam dokładnie będzie to wszystko opisane jakie warunki musisz spełnić,za ile i w jakim czasie.

----------


## biurko

Droga jest gminna. Ale właściciel ziemi musi pozwolić eneregetyce np na przekopanie swojej działki w celu położenia przewodu ?

----------


## effa_s

Jeśli ktoś z Bocianków z okolic Krakowa potrzebuje desek szalunkowych (po jednej budowie) lub licznika z kablem (ok. 35 m) do pożyczenia prądu od sąsiadów - polecam się  :smile:  My z tych zaczynających w 2014, na 1 lipca 2015 mamy zaplanowaną przeprowadzkę, właśnie pozbywamy się pozostałości po pierwszych etapach budowy  :smile:

----------


## TysiaWojtek

http://www.jak-zrobic-dom.pl/2011/07...-przyacza.html





> Przepraszam, ale mogę pisać w złym temacie. Orientuje się może ktoś w kwestiach związanych z uzbrajaniem działki? Mianowicie: Kupiłem działkę na wsi (grunty rolne) najbliższy słup energetyczny, a zarazem ostatni na linii, znajduje się na posesji najbliższego sąsiada (jakieś 200 metrów). Moje pytanie brzmi, czy ma on obowiązek udostępnić w jakiś sposób poprowadzenie stamtąd przyłącza do mojej działki (pod ziemią lub nad), gdy jedyna droga do mnie wiedzie przez jego ziemię? Analogicznie wygląda sprawa z wodą - jedyna droga przez jego ziemię. Otacza moją działkę praktycznie ze wszystkich stron.



Poczytaj

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> Jeśli ktoś z Bocianków z okolic Krakowa potrzebuje desek szalunkowych (po jednej budowie) lub licznika z kablem (ok. 35 m) do pożyczenia prądu od sąsiadów - polecam się  My z tych zaczynających w 2014, na 1 lipca 2015 mamy zaplanowaną przeprowadzkę, właśnie pozbywamy się pozostałości po pierwszych etapach budowy


Właśnie odwiedzilam wasz dziennik budowy  :smile:  Gratuluję szybkiego postawienia domku!

----------


## biurko

Dziękuję.

----------


## Bejaro

> Droga jest gminna. Ale właściciel ziemi musi pozwolić eneregetyce np na przekopanie swojej działki w celu położenia przewodu ?


Jeżeli droga gminna to kabel połozony jest w tej drodze i energetyka zrobi przyłącze na granicy działek w drodze,może trzeba rozbudować sieć trudno gdybać bo to indywidualne uwarunkowania.

----------


## Wszamanka

> Ale poczekaj...teraz dopiero sie przyjrzalam...Ty juz tam jedno masz dachowe?tak?
> To sama juz niewiem....bo z tym jednym dachowym +balkonowe sypialnia moze dac radę. 
> Tak mi sie wydaje


Tak, jedno już jest. Waham się bardzo co z tym oknem zrobić, pewnie stanie na tym, że zostanie jedno. Do połowy przyszłego tygodnia muszę podjąć dużo decyzji, których pasowałoby się w miarę trzymać do końca budowy- w przyszłym tyg. będziemy robić kosztorys żeby wiedzieć ile kredytu mamy wziąć. A nie chciałabym żeby z powodu mojego niezdecydowanie w trakcie zabrakło nam pieniądzorków :tongue: 

*steefler* , pogoda dopisywała, pochwal się jak domek nabiera kształtów :smile:

----------


## steefler

Pepa ani się obejrzysz a zobaczycie to samo. Mi strasznie szybko zleciał rok od kupienia działki do teraz. 

Mania_ania u Was to dopiero szybko leci. :smile: 

Wszamanka ja kocham światło więc zrobiłabym dodatkowe okno dachowe. Jeśli boisz się nagrzewania, można je wyposażyć w rolety odbijające światło.

Mamy połowę ścian parteru. Coś na co nie zwróciliśmy uwagi w projekcie to wysokość okien kuchennych. Wg projektu są na 90 cm od podłogi. Oboje jesteśmy wysocy i planujemy szafki wyższe niż standardowe, dlatego dołożyliśmy rząd bloczków i okna zaczynają się teraz na metrze.  
Ps. Dziękuję za wszystkie miłe słowa  :smile:

----------


## mania_ania

> 312664[/ATTACH] 
> Ps. Dziękuję za wszystkie miłe słowa


Faktycznie, szybko, to chyba dzięki pięknej pogodzie, i BK na klej jakoś tak szybko i czysto idzie.
My też jesteśmy wysocy i ja podniosłam okno z 85 na 90. 85 to taki standard blatów a 90 to akurat dla mnie, ale chyba nie robicie blatów w kuchni na 1 m?

jak masz mozliwość bycia na budowie to zawsze bierz miarkę i mierz, mierz i mierz. szczególnie jak wprowadzacie jakieś drobne zmiany na bieżąco, Ja wykryłam kilka błędów (ścianka przedłużona o 12 cm w złą stronę, w innym miejscu nie przedłużona o 24 cm). Ekipa robi wszystko zgodnie z projektem, a to były nasze zmiany. 
powodzenia i czekam na kolejne zdjęcia z postępów prac!

----------


## steefler

Planujemy ok 95 cm na szafki. Reszta to zapas. Czytałam, że aby dobrze dobrać wysokość blatu do siebie powinno się odmierzyć 15 cm od ręki zgiętej w łokciu w pozycji stojącej. U mnie wychodzi równy metr, ale teraz mam blat na 94cm i raczej zrobię podobnie. Ten metr daje nam zapas kilku cm. 
Na budowie też mierzę wszystko, bo wydaje się strasznie małe i gdyby nie zgadzające się cyferki byłabym pewna, że dom mi mniejszy budują. :smile:

----------


## Mario1036

Witam wszystkich my budujemy w warmińso-mazurskim projekt vigo II kredyt jest ekipa z polecenia ruszyła we wtorek po świętach ławy mamy już wylane tylko ciągle szukamy hydraulika niestety.

----------


## albertM

A u nas już fundamenty :smile:  Dość szybko to idzie

----------


## dropsec

Witam wszystkich,

Kończymy projekt indywidualny i mamy nadzieję w wakacje rozpocząć stan 0 w okolicy Gliwic (zainteresowanych wspólną wymianą doświadczeń zapraszam do kontaktu).

Dom będzie na z poddaszem. 
Na dole kuchnia od wschodu, salon od południowego zachodu. reszta pomieszczeń jest po stronie północno-wschodniej.

Będzie Pompa ciepła, fotowoltaika na dachu, rekuperacja, podłogówka na całości. 
Nie będzie okien dachowych, ale za to będą duże okna tarasowe  :smile: 

Będzie to dom niskoenergetyczny prawie samowystarczalny, poza okresem zimowym  :smile:

----------


## pepa

Hej!
Robiliście projekt przylacza wody?samej wody?
U nas kwota to 500 zł +100 zł zgoda .Razem 600 zł. 
To mało, dużo ?

----------


## Wszamanka

> Hej!
> Robiliście projekt przylacza wody?samej wody?
> U nas kwota to 500 zł +100 zł zgoda .Razem 600 zł. 
> To mało, dużo ?


U mnie poprzedni inwestor robił, nie wiem jak ceny z 1999r można by na aktualne przełożyć :wink:

----------


## SGS2013

> Hej!
> Robiliście projekt przylacza wody?samej wody?
> U nas kwota to 500 zł +100 zł zgoda .Razem 600 zł. 
> To mało, dużo ?


Chyba mało. Ja za sam projekt dałem 1000 zł w 2013 r. (pod Warszawą)

----------


## nk

> Kończymy projekt indywidualny i mamy nadzieję w wakacje rozpocząć stan 0 w okolicy Gliwic (zainteresowanych wspólną wymianą doświadczeń zapraszam do kontaktu).


No proszę, witam sąsiada, który jeszcze w dodatku ma podobne założenia i plany do naszych - zapraszam do naszego dziennika i życzę powodzenia!

----------


## steefler

> Chyba mało. Ja za sam projekt dałem 1000 zł w 2013 r. (pod Warszawą)


U nas projekt 600 zł

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> Hej!
> Robiliście projekt przylacza wody?samej wody?
> 
> 
> U nas kwota to 500 zł +100 zł zgoda .Razem 600 zł. 
> To mało, dużo ?


U nas każde przyłącze 500 (legnica)

----------


## dropsec

> No proszę, witam sąsiada, który jeszcze w dodatku ma podobne założenia i plany do naszych - zapraszam do naszego dziennika i życzę powodzenia!


Witam witam, a jeszcze całkiem niedawno były plany na działkę około 200m od Twojej przyszłej posesji  :smile:  Ostatecznie jednak wybraliśmy Chudowski zamek.
Czytałem Twój dziennik i widzę że podobnie podchodzimy do sprawy, co mnie cieszy bo będę miał kogo "śledzić". 
Widzę że niebawem ruszacie, więc powodzenia.

Ps. Pomysł na kominek przy ścianie kalenicy nam się również pokrywa  :smile:

----------


## s2weczka

Projekt przyłącza wody i kanalizacji, odebrany kilka dni temu czyli aktualny, cena 1200 zł, uważam, że dużo ale podobno zdrożały ceny za uzgodnienia w Pewiku. Przy okazji, Geodeta za wytyczenie domu z jego palikami i deskami 500 zł netto.

----------


## pepa

Dzięki wielkie za odp. :smile:

----------


## Wszamanka

Jadę na targi budowlane, może znajdę coś dla siebie :smile:

----------


## TysiaWojtek

Witajcie , 
 po otrzymaniu kosztorysu lekko nam bociankowe skrzydła opadły  .... wyliczyli nam 440 tys sys. zleconym, wiecie możne jak obliczyć z tego sys. gospodarczy? my nie umiemy tego czytać. nie wiemy jak mamy odliczyć robociznę, mamy niby zestawienie materiału z którego wychodzi 230 tys. z czego na wstępie odliczyliśmy 30 tys (inne okna, inny dach, inne panele, itp) ale jak dalej?
nastawialiśmy się na 300 tys - tak zeby sie wprowadzić, wstępne kosztorysy tak zakładały  :sad:

----------


## mania_ania

I wniosek o dofinansowanie do pompy zlozony. Staliśmy od 4 tej rano wiec mam nadzieję, że się opłacało  :Smile:

----------


## dropsec

> I wniosek o dofinansowanie do pompy zlozony. Staliśmy od 4 tej rano wiec mam nadzieję, że się opłacało


A gdzie taki wniosek składaliście ?

----------


## Renata B

Witam!

Przylaczamy sie do Bociankow  :smile: 
Projekt Wrzosowo2 z pracowni Kb projekt, parterowka z poddaszem mieszkalnym.
W lutym kupilismy dzialke, niewielka, ale pieknie polozona w okolicach dwoch parkow krajobrazowych, blisko miasta a spokojnie, sielsko, wiejsko.
Projekt teraz sie adaptuje i w przyszlym tygodniu skladamy wniosek o PnB. Ekipa juz czeka na nas wiec mamy wielka nadzieje ruszyc z koncem czerwca.
 Zapowiada sie, ze bedzie to dla nas trudne budowanie, bo niestety na odleglosc... 
Od wielu lat zyjemy w Skandynawii, wiec w naszym polskim domku w stylu malenkiego dworku (projekt architekci oparli na slynnej Rydlowce) bedzie wiele skandynawskich nalecialosci  :wink:

----------


## Wekto

> Witajcie , 
>  po otrzymaniu kosztorysu lekko nam bociankowe skrzydła opadły  .... wyliczyli nam 440 tys sys. zleconym, wiecie możne jak obliczyć z tego sys. gospodarczy? my nie umiemy tego czytać. nie wiemy jak mamy odliczyć robociznę, mamy niby zestawienie materiału z którego wychodzi 230 tys. z czego na wstępie odliczyliśmy 30 tys (inne okna, inny dach, inne panele, itp) ale jak dalej?
> nastawialiśmy się na 300 tys - tak zeby sie wprowadzić, wstępne kosztorysy tak zakładały


Nie ma czegoś takiego jak przelicznik system zlecony-> system gospodarczy. Nasza oferta do stanu deweloperskiego u jednego, generalnego wykonawcy była (na tym etapie) wyższa o około 20-25% niż wykonanie poszczególnych etapów różnymi ekipami. Tyle, że to zależy od ekip i umiejętności negocjacji, od źródła zaopatrzenia w materiały itp. Dodam, że te różnice 20-25% to głównie pojawia się na pierwszych etapach tj. doprowadzenia do SSO. Później jest już dość podobnie. 
Jeśli masz czas, znasz się mniej więcej na tym co robisz i co budujesz to spokojnie możesz startować z systemem gospodarczym. Jednak trzeba temu poświęcić dużo czasu (może i kilka godzin dziennie) przez kilka/naście miesięcy. No i trzeba się liczyć, że trafi się na nierzetelnego wykonawcę itp. Budowa to przygoda... ale bardzo pasjonująca  :smile: . Powodzenia.

----------


## mania_ania

w wojewódzkim funduszu ochrony środowiska i gospodarki wodnej. dof. max. 10 000,00zł (do 25%kosztów kwalifikowanych)




> A gdzie taki wniosek składaliście ?

----------


## nika1k

WITAM!!! Właśnie ruszyliśmy z budową domu 'Z charakterem 1' z biura projektowego Domy z wizją  :smile:  Mamy nadzieję na sprzyjającą pogodę a wtedy uda się do lata osiągnąć SSO  :smile:   Chcę  założyć dziennik budowy, ale muszę najpierw zgłębić tajniki jego pisania i wklejania zdjęć. Mam nadzieję, że podołam  :wink:   Pozdrawiamy Bacianki  :big grin:

----------


## SGS2013

> w wojewódzkim funduszu ochrony środowiska i gospodarki wodnej. dof. max. 10 000,00zł (do 25%kosztów kwalifikowanych)


Czy można było wystąpić o dotację na samą pompę? Czy jest to jakiś program ograniczony terytorialnie?

----------


## Piencu

Witam,
Na wstepie chcialbym sie przywitac, w tym watku  :wink: 
Rozpoczynamy budowe w tym roku. 
Po przejsciu calej biurokracji z uzyskaniem warunkow zabudowy, przepisaniem dzialki z rolniczej idziemy do przodu.
Projekt juz praktycznie wykonany. Ostatnie zmiany juz sie koncza rysowac  :wink: 
Dom powstanie kolo Lodzi.
Budynek mial miec zabudowe parterowa z garazem dwustanowiskowym... jednak za doslownie niewielkie pieniadze wyjdzie nam uzytkowe poddasze. Dodalismy w tym celu lukarne i wykusz - jesli faktycznie tak to sie nazywa.
Dach dwuspadowy, z lekkim zaburzeniem na w/w doswietlenia. 
Ogrzewanie to PC P-W z calosciowa podlogowka. 
Jakk juz bede mial poprawiony projekt to go umieszcze tutaj. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## nika1k

*Piencu* znaczy już niedługo, w bliższej przyszłości zaczynasz  :smile:  Masz zamiar pisać dziennik?? Nadal nie wiem jak wklejać zdjęcia co wpisy instrukcyjne są mega zamierzchłe :/ Coś ktoś na ten temat  :wink:

----------


## Piencu

Papiery zaczelismy zbierac od 2012r, przeksztalcenia, zgody, papierkologia stosowana i po tych wszystkich przepychankach mamy  :wink: 
Chcielibysmy zaczac w lipcu budowe, ale pewnie w sierpniu dopiero sie uda.
Jesli chodzi o dziennik, to nie zastanawialem sie nad tym, musze na to popatrzec.
Elewacja frontowa.pdf
elewacja południowa.pdf

Zdjecia dodaje sie taka ikonka "Obrazu" i po chwili pyta czy z linku, czy z dysku dodajesz.

----------


## pepa

Witam z rana wszystkich nowych i oczywiście starych tez :smile: 
Wszamanka co ciekawego znalazlaś? Chwal się! 
Renata,piękny dom...a właściwie dwor...można tak powiedzieć ?
Ania trzmymam kciuki za pozytywne rozpatrzenie wniosku :smile: 
Nicka 1 -projekt .....marzenie...piękny. ..szczególnie salon i te okna.
Zakladaj szybko tego bloga!
My caly czas walczymy sami ze sobą, tzn nie jestesmy w stanie podjąć decezji.Meskiej decyzji.
Tzn.nie jestesmy w stanie wybrac projektu.Mamy 3 na oku,a za cholere nie wiemy ktory...więc tym bardziej Wam zazdroszcze ze macie chociaz ten temat z glowy.
Pozdrawiam słonecznie(w końcuuuu) !

----------


## mania_ania

tak, to jest nabór na samą pompę.
ja składałam w warszawie, bo tam podlega gmina ożarów maz., ale jest jeszcze 5 inspektoratów na całe województwo, bo to nabór  na całe województwo jest. Ale podejrzewam, że dzisiaj zamkną nabór, choć Pani w Funduszu  mówiła, że jest więcej kasy niż w zeszłym roku. Jeszcze będzie nabór na fotowoltaikę i solary - chyba za 2 tygodnie





> Czy można było wystąpić o dotację na samą pompę? Czy jest to jakiś program ograniczony terytorialnie?

----------


## Piencu

> My caly czas walczymy sami ze sobą, tzn nie jestesmy w stanie podjąć decezji.Meskiej decyzji.
> Tzn.nie jestesmy w stanie wybrac projektu.Mamy 3 na oku,a za cholere nie wiemy ktory...więc tym bardziej Wam zazdroszcze ze macie chociaz ten temat z glowy.
> Pozdrawiam słonecznie(w końcuuuu) !


Witam, 
Tez nie mogliśmy sie zdecydować na projekt gotowy, poszliśmy do projektanta zapytać o koszty przeróbek (kilka) + przyłącza "i wyszliśmy z projektem" narysowanym od podstaw, tak jak chcieliśmy. Wyszło Nas to jakieś 500zl więcej.
Ma to swoje plusy i minusy.

----------


## dropsec

> tak, to jest nabór na samą pompę.
> ja składałam w warszawie, bo tam podlega gmina ożarów maz., ale jest jeszcze 5 inspektoratów na całe województwo, bo to nabór  na całe województwo jest. Ale podejrzewam, że dzisiaj zamkną nabór, choć Pani w Funduszu  mówiła, że jest więcej kasy niż w zeszłym roku. Jeszcze będzie nabór na fotowoltaikę i solary - chyba za 2 tygodnie


No tak, ale te dotacje są możliwe tylko i wyłącznie w formie lini kredytowej zawartej z konkretnym wskazanym bankiem czyli pewnie BOŚ. Czy mam rację ?

----------


## sly1234

> Witajcie , 
>  po otrzymaniu kosztorysu lekko nam bociankowe skrzydła opadły  .... wyliczyli nam 440 tys sys. zleconym, wiecie możne jak obliczyć z tego sys. gospodarczy? my nie umiemy tego czytać. nie wiemy jak mamy odliczyć robociznę, mamy niby zestawienie materiału z którego wychodzi 230 tys. z czego na wstępie odliczyliśmy 30 tys (inne okna, inny dach, inne panele, itp) ale jak dalej?
> nastawialiśmy się na 300 tys - tak zeby sie wprowadzić, wstępne kosztorysy tak zakładały


Rozumiem, że zleciliście wycenę w kilku miejscach?Jeżeli nie, to tak zróbcieaby miec porównanie. Zaznacznie swoje wątpliwości w zapytaniu. To wy wykładacie na to własne środki i jak czegoś się nie rozumie to nie jest powód do wstydu. W obowiązku wykonawcy jest wytłumaczyći rozpisać kosztorys na nuty. Jeżeli ma coś do ukrycia to odp. jest jedna.

----------


## Wszamanka

> Wszamanka co ciekawego znalazlaś? Chwal się!


Jeżeli w waszej okolicy będą organizowane targi budownictwa to gorąco zachęcam do odwiedzenia ich. 
Ja mam chwilowy kryzys zapału do zajmowania się budową i jeszcze nie przeanalizowałam ofert które zebraliśmy, ale wybrać się tam warto było. 
Przede wszystkim mogłam pytać, pytać, pytać i pytać w jednym miejscu o wiele rzeczy :smile: 
Myślę że znalazłam wykonawcę  instalacji WM, tylko muszę jeszcze poczytać o oferowanych przez nich rekuperatorach, czy faktycznie są takie super jak to wyglądało tam na miejscu.
Upewniłam się, że chcę zmiękczacz wody u siebie w domu, i mam nadzieję, że w końcu wzbudziłam zainteresowanie tematem u męża.
Rozmawialiśmy z przedstawicielem firmy od ogrzewania podłogowego, i całkiem możliwe że będziemy ich klientami.
No i większość wystawców oferowała zniżki na swoje produkty i usługi, więc jakbyśmy się zdecydowali na coś konkretnego w niedługim czasie, to powołując się na targi moglibyśmy z tych zniżek skorzystać :smile: 
I widzieliśmy super rozwiązanie dla drzwi wewnętrznych. Zamiast tradycyjnego skrzydła drzwiowego otwieranego "na ścianę", te drzwi otwierały się "obrotowo"  zajmując przy tym dużo mniej miejsca. Nie wiem jak ten system się nazywa, może istnieje na rynku od dawna, ale ja się z tym spotkałam pierwszy raz i bardzo mi się to spodobało.  Mniej spodobała mi się cena, 3-4tys. za system jednych drzwi to jednak nie dla mnie  :big grin: 
To tak w skrócie :big grin: 

Edit: i do tej pory zastanawiałam się czy może by nie zamontować solarów, a teraz zastanawiam się czy jeśli już coś, to nie były by lepsze panele fotowoltaiczne



"My caly czas walczymy sami ze sobą, tzn nie jestesmy w stanie podjąć decezji.Meskiej decyzji.
Tzn.nie jestesmy w stanie wybrac projektu.Mamy 3 na oku,a za cholere nie wiemy ktory...więc tym bardziej Wam zazdroszcze ze macie chociaz ten temat z glowy."
Pepa, jeżeli te trzy projekty są równie dobre zróbcie losy :wink:  Tylko bądźcie przekonani, że to co wylosujecie, to to już zostanie. Często jest tak, że po wylosowaniu tego jednego konkretnego, ostatecznego rozwiązania człowiek nagle przekonuje się, że tak w głębi liczył na to, że wylosuje ten drugi wariant i on chce TAMTO. Albo że to co wylosował, to jest to, na co liczył najbardziej :wink:

----------


## PaniKasia

*Wszamanka*My przespaliśmy targi budowlane w naszym mieście, może i dobrze bo jakbym wróciła do domu z głową pełną nowych pomysłów to mąż by mnie chyba eksmitował i tak mu dostarczam codziennie nowych wrażeń okołobudowlanych :big grin: 
*pepa* to jaki tam jeszcze trzeci projekt wam doszedł? Pamiętam, że rozważaliście bono i coś z pracowni z 500 z garażem. 
Co do dopłat do pomp ciepła ja póki co spotkałam się tylko z dopłatami do kredytu oraz z programem prosument ale tu w grę wchodzi także produkcja prądu o dopłatach dla budujących bez kredytu niestety nic nie wiem ale chętnie się dowiem :tongue:

----------


## Renata B

Witajcie raz jeszcze i dziekuje za przywitanie  :welcome: 
Witaj Piencu, my tez startujemy w okolicach Lodzi, a konkretnie Tuszyn Lasu, w ktorym miejscu sie bedziesz budowal?
Witaj Pepa, nasz projekt jest oprty architektonicznie na dworku, ale sam w sobie bedzie niewielki 156 m2, polozony na niewielkiej dzialce, wiec okreslenie "dwor" nijako nie pasuje, aczkolwiek dziekuje  :big grin: 
Chcialabym poprowadzic dziennik, troche dla wspomagania se radami i konstruktywna krytyka, a po trosze na pamiatke wlasnyc zmagan z tematem budowy. Narazie jednak strona techniczna troche mnie przeraza, ale szkole sie i mam nadzieje wkrotce ruszyc  :wink: 
Maz jest instalatorem pomp ciepa, montuje je od wielu lat w Szwecji, wiec wiadomo u nas podlogowka, pompa ciepla, rekuperacja i GWC - obowiazkowo  :smile:

----------


## pepa

Targi super sprawa,jak coś będzie w okolicy ,to będę obecna: )

Sluchajcie mamy dylemat bo.....miała byc parterowka bez garażu ,pozniej zmienila sie koncepcja i stwierdzilismy ze jednak z uzytkowym poddaszem i ....z garazem bo gdzies graty trzeba schowac. I mieliśmy na oku 3 projekty: 
z119 ,ale niestety bez pokoju na dole, 
Dom w złoci z archonu lub
 idaredy 2 tez z archonu.
Ale po spotkaniu ze znajomym/projektantem zwatpilismy. .....
Spytal się czy napewno jesteśmy swiadomi ze wybudowanie garazu to koszt 50 000 ?
I czy napewno garaz za ta kwote jest nam potrzebny aby schowac tam rowery czy kosiarki.
Wiem po tej luźnej rozmowie ze napewno mnie na to nie stać. ....
A co do reszty to wiem ....ze juz nic nie wiem....
Ot,to tyle  :sad:

----------


## mania_ania

50 tys. za garaż to raczej przesadzona kwota. zresztą jak się uprzesz to policzysz ile faktycznie kosztuje. u mnie w rodzinie 2 osoby wybudowały dom bez garażu i ich argumentem było, że w bloku nie mieli i jakoś żyli. No cóż, też mogę powiedzieć, że mieszkam w bloku w 50m2 i jakoś żyję. tylko ja po to buduje dom,bo chcę zwiększyć komfort życia. chcę, żeby dzieci miały swoje pokoje, chce mieć kuchnie większą od kurnika, ogród i nie chcę skrobać samochodu ze śniegu  :smile: . dla mnie garaż  to była rzecz naturalna. zamierzam w garażu mieć miejsce na rowery, hulajnogi, opony, kosiarkę, skrzynki narzędziowe mojego męża (ok. 12tu!, a jakoś tak mało naprawia, przerabia, ale lubi mieć  :roll eyes: ). chcę sucha wchodzić i wychodzić z domu, szczególnie z dziećmi.
wiem, że niektórzy uważają, że budowanie salonu dla samochodu to przesada, ale ja tak tego nie traktuję, dla mnie jest to pomieszczenie ułatwiające życie i bardzo przydatne. może się okazać, ze nie wybudujesz garażu a za 2,3 lata będziesz robić osobny garaż, albo domek gospodarczy, i wcale taniej to nie wyjdzie, a nie będzie tego komfortu, że wszystko masz "przy domu". Nie przeliczam też ile  bym zaoszczędziła nie budując garażu, tak jak nie przeliczam ile tańsza byłaby blacha zamiast dachówki, albo czy pokój na dole będzie wystarczająco często używany, żeby go budować  :wink: 
ot, takie moje przemyślenia...
powodzenia w podejmowaniu decyzji... to dopiero początek! :big tongue:

----------


## Renata K.

:Lol:  :Lol: 
Jestem świeżynka na forum.
W sierpniu ruszmy z budową parterówki w kujawsko-pomorskim.
Od pewnego czasu śledzę wasze wpisy, dużo celnych uwag.
Mam nadzieje ze posłużycie radą  w razie problemów z realizacją budowy.
Pozdrawiam :bye:  :bye:

----------


## m*kasia

Witam, po dłuższej nieobecności.

Nawiązując do targów,... wybiera się któryś Małopolanin (albo Małopolanka) w ten weekend, na nasze krakowskie targi budownictwa na Klimeckiego?  :wink:  
My oczywiście tak, bo przecież już żadne inne wystawy nas tak nie kręcą jak te, na których pokazywane są cegły, grzejniki i oczyszczalnie ścieków  :big grin: 

U nas robi się gorąco. Miał być początek w sierpniu, będzie za dwa tygodnie. W poniedziałek spotkanie z kierbudem, we wtorek zgłaszamy rozpoczęcie budowy i niech się dzieje wola nieba. Co gorsza, mam ciągłe poczucie, że nie wiemy na co się piszemy, i mimo że materiał po większej części zamówiony ja dalej monitoruje rynek, bo może gdzieś lepiej, może korzystniej, może z transportem gratis... masakra  :big grin:  Ostatnio przyłapałam się nawet na tym,  że przeglądam nowości projektowe, bo może coś jakaś perełka się znajdzie. Czy któryś "amerykański naukowca"  prowadził badania nad obsesją około budowlaną?  :big grin:  Jak nie, to zgłaszam się na mysz doświadczalną, dostarczę badaczowi wszelkich  typowych symptomów boba budowniczego  :big grin:  Pzdr  :bye:

----------


## Bejaro

Koszt garażu nie jest przesadzony-bo to dodatkowe metry nie tylko murów ale fundamentów zasypania ich chudziaka izolacji fundamentów  wylweki  wykończenia podłogi ,tynku ,większy dach więżba ,ocieplenie tego,koszt bramy garazowej i więcej elweacji do zrobienia,potem jeszcze podjazd trzeba zrobić.

Oczywiście ma swoje plusy taki połączony z domem,tańszy jest jednak postawiony w technologi lekkiej i bez fundamentów .

----------


## namira

Przy ograniczonym budżecie nie ma co pakować się w garaż w bryle domu,taniej wyjdzie garaż dostawiony do domu a najtaniej wiata,mieszkam trzy lata w moim domu i nigdy nie odczułam braku posiadania garażu w domu, owszem mam garaż ale wolnostojący i dla mnie jest to najlepsze rozwiązanie,rozumiem jednak,że czasem mała dzialka uniemożliwia taki  uklad.
pepa - co do wyboru projektu domu,jak wiesz mam projekt archonu i uwazam,że ich kosztorysy są bardzo wiarygodne,u mnie się sprawdził,porównaj sobie domy bez garażu z tymi co mają garaż w bryle i zobaczysz,że  znajomy projektant ma rację.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Jestem świeżynka na forum.
> W sierpniu ruszmy z budową parterówki w kujawsko-pomorskim.
> Od pewnego czasu śledzę wasze wpisy, dużo celnych uwag.
> Mam nadzieje ze posłużycie radą  w razie problemów z realizacją budowy.
> Pozdrawiam


Radą nie posłużą Ci osoby rozpoczynające budowę, ale raczej osoby, które już się wybudowały - Powodzenia !  :wink:

----------


## piotrek0m

> Witajcie , 
>  po otrzymaniu kosztorysu lekko nam bociankowe skrzydła opadły  .... wyliczyli nam 440 tys sys. zleconym, wiecie możne jak obliczyć z tego sys. gospodarczy? my nie umiemy tego czytać. nie wiemy jak mamy odliczyć robociznę, mamy niby zestawienie materiału z którego wychodzi 230 tys. z czego na wstępie odliczyliśmy 30 tys (inne okna, inny dach, inne panele, itp) ale jak dalej?
> nastawialiśmy się na 300 tys - tak zeby sie wprowadzić, wstępne kosztorysy tak zakładały


Standardowo przyjmuje się 2000 zł za m2 powierzchni domu do stanu gotowego do wykończenia. Oczywiście +/- parę stów zależnie od nakładu pracy własnej (w dół) lub jakości zastosowanych technologi (w górę). Paradoksalnie wynajmowanie ekip na poszczególne etapy i samodzielny zakup materiałów pozwala obniżyć koszty i zagwarantować dużo większą jakość robót. Osobiście odradzam korzystanie z firmy budującej od A do Z. Nigdy murarz nie wybuduje poprawnie dachu. Takie firmy zwykle też korzystają z pośredników, nie wiadomo jakie osoby z jakim doświadczeniem wybudują nasz dom ... Lepsze są małe ekipy w których szef sam pracuje... ale niestety.... nigdzie nie ma reguły.... Generalnie jeżeli komuś zależy na jakości i pilnowaniu roboty powinien sam ją nadzorować - ale na to potrzeba czasu i nerwów...  Jak ktoś chce mieć szybko wybudowany dom, nie zna się, nie ma czasu, to niech zleci budowę deweloperowi... Warto pamiętać że w budownictwie pośpiech jest wrogiem nr 1... Wydając pieniądze całego życia na wymarzony dom warto o tym pamiętać ...

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> Standardowo przyjmuje się 2000 zł za m2 powierzchni domu do stanu gotowego do wykończenia. Oczywiście +/- parę stów zależnie od nakładu pracy własnej (w dół) lub jakości zastosowanych technologi (w górę). Paradoksalnie wynajmowanie ekip na poszczególne etapy i samodzielny zakup materiałów pozwala obniżyć koszty i zagwarantować dużo większą jakość robót. Osobiście odradzam korzystanie z firmy budującej od A do Z. Nigdy murarz nie wybuduje poprawnie dachu. Takie firmy zwykle też korzystają z pośredników, nie wiadomo jakie osoby z jakim doświadczeniem wybudują nasz dom ... Lepsze są małe ekipy w których szef sam pracuje... ale niestety.... nigdzie nie ma reguły.... Generalnie jeżeli komuś zależy na jakości i pilnowaniu roboty powinien sam ją nadzorować - ale na to potrzeba czasu i nerwów...  Jak ktoś chce mieć szybko wybudowany dom, nie zna się, nie ma czasu, to niech zleci budowę deweloperowi... Warto pamiętać że w budownictwie pośpiech jest wrogiem nr 1... Wydając pieniądze całego życia na wymarzony dom warto o tym pamiętać ...


Ale powierzchni użytkowej czy np. powierzchni zabudowy?

----------


## pepa

Z wielkim smutkiem ale niestety,zaznaczam niestety musze zgodzic sie z bejaro i z namirą.
Namira ,jasne pamietam o Tobie i o Twoich wskazówkach, zresztą tak ,archon ma fajne projekty :smile: ))

Mania_ania -ja z tych co musze przeliczac. ...wszystko.....
Znam nasze możliwości i musze patrzeć i liczyć jaki metraz,czy blacha czy dachówka (choć wole spac na kartonach ,a mieć dachówkę),
Całe życie mieszkalam w domu i zawsze miałam garaż ...ale po to aby miec tam rowery ,wozki,hulajnogi ,motory znajomych i ich skutery.garaz mial 30 metrow.przez ostatnie 7 lat mieszkalam tam z mezem,i przez te 7 lat ani razu nie wjechalismy samochodem.i nie dlatego ze nie bylo miejsca ale dlatego .....ze nam sie nie chcialo. Wstyd, ale tak bylo.
To był duży dom, pochlanial duzo pieniędzy. ....wiec nasza decyzja byla taka ze nie bedzie nowy wiekszy niz 120 130 metrow.Bo wiemy juz ze nie ma to po prostu sensu.
Mam kilku znajomych co mieszkali na 45 metrach ,wybudowali sobie domy po 200 (użytkowej)i niestety ale zimą ich nie odwiedzisz  bo grzejniki zakrecone a drewno do kominka "za drogie".
Chce dom za troche ponad 300 tys.bo wiem ze na taki mnie bedzie stac,aby pozniej jechac na wakacje z dziecmi,i nie byc do konca zycia sfrustrowaną matką....bo nie starcza na kredyt....
Oczywiście wolałabym dom za 500 tys.no ale znam po prostu swoje możliwości: ))
A garazu nikt mi raczej nie wybuduje taniej niz salonu,bo to właśnie bedzie tylko garaż. 
Budowlańcow to niestety nie obchodzi. Dla nich metr to metr. Kasa ta sama.

----------


## pepa

> Ale powierzchni użytkowej czy np. powierzchni zabudowy?


Moim zdaniem całkowitej.

----------


## Piencu

> Witajcie raz jeszcze i dziekuje za przywitanie 
> Witaj Piencu, my tez startujemy w okolicach Lodzi, a konkretnie Tuszyn Lasu, w ktorym miejscu sie bedziesz budowal?
> Maz jest instalatorem pomp ciepa, montuje je od wielu lat w Szwecji, wiec wiadomo u nas podlogowka, pompa ciepla, rekuperacja i GWC - obowiazkowo


To powiat będzie ten sam  :wink:  tylko jego drugi koniec - okolice Andrespola, Bukowca.

A czy Maż ma jakaś firmę, która takie rozwiązania sprzedaje i montuje? Ja szukam właśnie wykonawcy i sprzedawcy. Chce by jedna grupa zaprojektowała, wykonała i dała gwarancje na wykonanie ogrzewania i rekuperację.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bejaro

> Moim zdaniem całkowitej.


Zgadzam się.

I warto jeszcze w kosztach uwzględnić koszt przyłączenia mediów wszystkich projektów tych mediów i wszelakich papierków do tego.

A i doprowadzenie tych wszystkich rurek i kabelków od skrzynek do budynku to też koszt-wiadomo można kopać ręcznie i samemu na działce kłaść,wtedy tylko koszt tych rurek i kabelków.

Warto dać projekt do wyceny kilku firmom lokalnym ustali się przybliżony koszt robocizny-a hurtownia na podstawie projektu wycenia materiały. 

Koszty robocizny są lokalnie bardzo różne.

Może najpierw wycenić SSO.

Potem wysłać zapytanie o cenę okien drzwi zewnętrznych bramy garażowej mamy SSZ.

I tak każdy nst etap dać do wyceny

Instalacje taką jaką chcecie woda ogrzewanie.

Elektryka 

Tynki wylewki prosto bo cena od metra.

Ocieplenie dachu czy stropu.

A wykończeniówka jest nie do wycenienia kto co lubi,i z jakich materiałów.

----------


## PaniKasia

Myslę, że przy budżecie około 300 tys to to czy ten garaż będzie kosztował 20 czy 50 tys nie ma znaczenia, należy go odpuścić, a jak bardzo zależy nam na garażu to szukać domu o powierzchni użytkowej 80mkw plus garaż. Nie warto zażynać się dla domu, koszty i kalkulacje są okrutne a tendencja wśród budujących taka, że prędzej ten budżet przekroczymy niż nam zostanie na wakację pod palmą. To nie my jesteśmy dla domu a on dla nas, szkoda byłoby mi przez kolejne 10 lat ładować pieniądze w kafle, meble i inne lampy. Wolałabym blachę na dachu, wiatę dla samochodów niż odmawiać sobie kolejny rok wakacji i innych przyjemności. Oczywiście dużo zależy od regionu Polski, w którym się buduje, rozmawiałabym też z ekipami. Ja  wykonawców szukałam jeszcze przed uzyskaniem pozwolenia na budowę aby poznać realne koszty, wysyłałam projekt i prosiłam o wyceny robocizny, czy cen materiałów. To daje jakiś faktyczny obraz. Niestety wyceny z pracowni często są bardzo optymistyczne i najlepiej wyceniać poszczególne prace u wykonawców i w okolicznych hurtowniach. Wiadomo, że chciała by dusza do nieba :roll eyes:  ale przy skromnym budżecie nie można dać się ponieść.

----------


## Bejaro

Pani Kasiu zgadzam się.

Często wyceny liczone są współczynnikiem,a prawie wszystkie są cenami netto te z pracowni właśnie.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Ale powierzchni użytkowej czy np. powierzchni zabudowy?


Po metrze powierzchni podłóg - tak jak liczą np. przewlekarze. To ze skosy schodzą prawie do podłogi nie znaczy, że strop pod skosa będzie tańszy. Są wątki na muratorze, warto poczytać, żeby czasem się nie zdziwić w połowie budowy  :wink:

----------


## PeeN150

Mam wrażenie, że każdy inwestor ma ten sam problem. Ile będzie to kosztować?
Spotkałem się z wieloma cenami za m2 wybudowania domu.  Chyba najlepszym wyjściem jest policzenie po 2200-2500 za m2 powierzchni całkowitej do zamieszkania w metodzie gospodarczej.  To co oszczedzimy na własnej pracy to nasze. Ja liczę ze zamknę się w tej kwocie 2300. Podjazdy itp rzeczy we własnym zakresie.

----------


## PaniKasia

U nas ta cena za mkw powierzchni całkowitej będzie oscylować w granicach 2700-2800 za mkw powierzchni całkowitej i mam tu na myśli stan developerski, czyli absolutnie nie do wprowadzenia się. Cena  ta zawiera w sobie już wszystkie przyłącza, projekty, mapki  nawet tablice informacyjną na plac budowy, dosłownie wszystkie koszty z wyjątkiem zakupu działki.  To co podraża budowę naszego domu to duży fundament, duża powierzchnia dachu, dach wielospadowy, pompa ciepła, rekuperacja i z pewnością region jeden z droższych pod względem cen towarów i usług w budownictwie.

----------


## mania_ania

Policzyłam nasze koszty do stanu deweloperskiego. Choć dopiero zalaliśmy strop, to mam już 99% prac "zakontraktowanych" + kilka tysięcy jakby coś wyskoczyło,  o czym nie pamiętałam. Powierzchnia całkowita duża, bo 250m2 i wyszło mi 1760,00zł/m2 do stanu deweloperskiego. Bez kosztów działki i projektu, resztę wliczyłam. Mam nadzieję, że trochę z tego odzyskamy po sprzedaży stempli, bloczków betonowych, desek szalunkowych, blaszaka, agregatu... Dach na szczęście prosty, dwuspadowy z 2 oknami dachowymi, ale PC i WM. na razie pracy własnej brak. choć nie, mąż podlewa beton  :tongue:

----------


## PaniKasia

mania _ania to mega tanio, biorąc pod uwagę,  że nie ma w tym Waszej pracy własnej. U nas tyle wyszło (1740zł) za mkw powierzchni całkowitej ale za stan surowy zamknięty. Po doliczeniu instalacji, tynków, wylewek, ocieplenia wychodzi niestety 2700 ale kto wie czy nie 2800 nastawiam się po drodzę na niespodzianki. Myślę, że część bocianków odsapnęło z ulgą, że można taniej :smile:

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> mania _ania to mega tanio, biorąc pod uwagę,  że nie ma w tym Waszej pracy własnej. U nas tyle wyszło (1740zł) za mkw powierzchni całkowitej ale za stan surowy zamknięty. Po doliczeniu instalacji, tynków, wylewek, ocieplenia wychodzi niestety 2700 ale kto wie czy nie 2800 nastawiam się po drodzę na niespodzianki. Myślę, że część bocianków odsapnęło z ulgą, że można taniej


Ja odsapnelam  :smile: )

U nas to trochę skomplikowane : pow użytkowa to 86, zabudowy 150, całkowita 250,
Poddasze planujemy zostawić bez wykończenia (będą tam tylko grzejniki i elektryka) na dole to co zrobimy sami to jak narazie : tynki,  podwieszane sufity,  kafelki w kotłowni, garażu i tarasie,  cała elektryka, malowanie, parapety,  ocieplenie, ocieplenie pod dachem, 
Zobaczymy po pierwszym etapie jak to będzie wyglądało i co jeszcze można będzie zrobić samemu. 
Będziemy mieli 300 tys i musi to styknac do wprowadzenia  :smile:  no zobaczymy

----------


## mania_ania

PaniKasia moze cos zle liczysz  :smile:  policzylam drugi raz, ale wszystko sie zgadza, choc dla mnie to i tak drogo. SSO to ok. 190 tys. Okna, rolety, brama 4,5m, drzwi wejsciowe z dostawk, 3 inne drzwi - 44tys. Czyli SSZ 235tys. Reszta do stanu dewelop. Ok. 200tys. - podlogowka, PC PW, hydraulika, elektryka, alarm, tynki, wylewki, elewacja, szambo, wykonczenie plaskiego dachu, rekuperacja. Nie licze nic dookola domu czyli tarasu, wejscia, podjazdu, rownania terenu. Pow. Uzytkowa 180m2, za udowy 220m2, calkowita250m2

----------


## PaniKasia

U nas koszty podobne ale dom znacznie mniejszy,  dużo pochłonął fundament no i dach ma ok 340mkw, już sama wykończeniówka będzie nieco lżejsza odpadną schody, wykończenie poddasza...  ale jednak parterówka to drogi biznes, jak wysyłałam zapytania do firm to wszystkie liczyły niemal identycznie za SSO  i nie było na czym przyciąć kosztów...eh

----------


## mania_ania

No to faktycznie, moj dach ma 214m2. Roznica duza i z tego co pamietam masz plyte fundamentowa i grunt wymienialiscie chyba? Ja juz obcinam koszty wykonczeniowki... ale jest pare rzeczy ktorych nie rusze  :smile:

----------


## kanalia

> Policzyłam nasze koszty do stanu deweloperskiego. Choć dopiero zalaliśmy strop, to mam już 99% prac "zakontraktowanych" + kilka tysięcy jakby coś wyskoczyło,  o czym nie pamiętałam. Powierzchnia całkowita duża, bo 250m2 i wyszło mi 1760,00zł/m2 do stanu deweloperskiego. Bez kosztów działki i projektu, resztę wliczyłam. Mam nadzieję, że trochę z tego odzyskamy po sprzedaży stempli, bloczków betonowych, desek szalunkowych, blaszaka, agregatu... Dach na szczęście prosty, dwuspadowy z 2 oknami dachowymi, ale PC i WM. na razie pracy własnej brak. choć nie, mąż podlewa beton


witam,ja już dawno przestałem bawić się matematyką budowlaną ,moja rzeczywistość ma się nijak do cyferek nakreślonych w moim ciasnym mieszkanku

----------


## pepa

> witam,ja już dawno przestałem bawić się matematyką budowlaną ,moja rzeczywistość ma się nijak do cyferek nakreślonych w moim ciasnym mieszkanku


Kanalia ,to nas pocieszyłeś :sad:

----------


## kanalia

podam prosty przykład; ceramika na ścianę policzona,wyszło tyle a tyle.palety przyjechały na budowę a tam na jednej dwa popękane na następnej jeden,murarzowi kilka rozleciało się w czasie przenoszenia-to moja strata wcześniej  nieuwzględniona ale materiał trzeba dokupić
z takich drobiazgów robią się kolejne koszty :bash:

----------


## piotrek0m

> Mam wrażenie, że każdy inwestor ma ten sam problem. Ile będzie to kosztować?
> Spotkałem się z wieloma cenami za m2 wybudowania domu.  Chyba najlepszym wyjściem jest policzenie po 2200-2500 za m2 powierzchni całkowitej do zamieszkania w metodzie gospodarczej.  To co oszczedzimy na własnej pracy to nasze. Ja liczę ze zamknę się w tej kwocie 2300. Podjazdy itp rzeczy we własnym zakresie.


Tak dokładnie trzeba zakładać ok 2500 zł/m2 a nawet mieć rezerwę w górę, zależną od rozmachu, czy zastosowanych technologii bo dodając kilka rzeczy można przekroczyć tą kwotę. Przy czym wykończenie wnętrz to zupełnie inna bajka, tu można poszaleć ... Przykładowo deskując dach, stosując droższe obróbki blacharskie, dodając np. pompę ciepła, droższe technologie ... cena może dojść do 3000 zł m2 ... powtórzę, lepiej żeby pieniędzy zostało niż żeby zabrakło ...

----------


## piotrek0m

> mania _ania to mega tanio, biorąc pod uwagę,  że nie ma w tym Waszej pracy własnej. U nas tyle wyszło (1740zł) za mkw powierzchni całkowitej ale za stan surowy zamknięty. Po doliczeniu instalacji, tynków, wylewek, ocieplenia wychodzi niestety 2700 ale kto wie czy nie 2800 nastawiam się po drodzę na niespodzianki. Myślę, że część bocianków odsapnęło z ulgą, że można taniej



Taniej zawsze można, warto obrać jakąś granicę gdyż w budownictwie pewne błędy lub decyzje są nie do poprawienia, albo koszty napraw są ogromne a nerwy spore. Warto może więc rozważyć budowę mniejszego domu z solidniejszymi rozwiązaniami technologicznymi i materiałowymi niż większego (żeby się pokazać).

----------


## mania_ania

Mysle, ze kazdy z nas wie ile moze przeznaczyc na budowe. Chyba nikt nie podchodzi do budowy tak lekko,  ze nie liczy ile budowa moze kosztować.  Jedni buduja wieksze domy, moze kosztem jakosci a moze nie. Inni mniejsze, co tez nie oznacza ze lepsze technologicznie, wedlug potrzeb. Osobiscie nie spotkalam się z sytuacją zeby ktos budowal duzy dom zeby sie pokazac. Kto mając  odrobinę rozumu i rozsadku tak robi?




> Taniej zawsze można, warto obrać jakąś granicę gdyż w budownictwie pewne błędy lub decyzje są nie do poprawienia, albo koszty napraw są ogromne a nerwy spore. Warto może więc rozważyć budowę mniejszego domu z solidniejszymi rozwiązaniami technologicznymi i materiałowymi niż większego (żeby się pokazać).

----------


## PeeN150

> Mysle, ze kazdy z nas wie ile moze przeznaczyc na budowe. Chyba nikt nie podchodzi do budowy tak lekko,  ze nie liczy ile budowa moze kosztować.


Wydaje mi się, że mało kto z nas wie ile przeznaczy na budowę.  To na ile może sobie pozwolić to jedno a ile pójdzie to drugie. 
Moje założenia z przed 6 miesięcy były takie,  że 3500 zł za m2 PU i będzie ok.  Teraz obawiam się ze było to błędne. Jak policzę powierzchnię podłóg i dam przez 2500 to zaczynam się zastanawiać czy aby na pewno dobrze robie budując dom. 
Z drugiej strony buduje dla siebie na lata. Jak w pewnym momencie zabraknie kasy to nie będzie mebli w sypialni tylko materac,  ale będzie mój dom a nie małe ciasne mieszkanko.

----------


## pepa

PeeN150 ,czyli cena 2500 czy 3500 u Ciebie,bo juz nie rozumiem :wink:

----------


## mania_ania

Zgadzam sie, tez wole nawet nieumeblowany dom niz nasze male mieszkanko. Zreszta zalozenia sa takie zeby zrobic kuchnie, lazienki i podlogi i wprowadzic sie na materace. Ale nie wyobrazam sobie sytuacji, zeby przekroczyc budzet o np. 100 tys. Bo skad mam je wziac?  :smile: 
Wiadomo, w dom mozna wlozyc i milion, szczegolnie jezeli mowimy o wykonczeniowce i terenie wokol domu, ale jakies zalozenia kazdy z nas robi i mysle ze na jakiejs podstawie liczymy koszty.  Ja jestem pesymistka i do kazdej wycenianej pracy dokladam 10-15%. Przed rozpoczeciem budowy mialam conajmniej 3 wyceny do kazdej grubszej pracy do stanu deweloperskiego. Jak na razie trzymam sie budzetu choc niestety wykorzystuje ten zapas 10-15%. 
Wykonczeniowki nie liczylam dokladnie, zalozylam pewna kwote, tak jak napisalam na podstawowe wyposazenie, ale i to liczylam z grubsza na podstawie cen ze sklepow internetowych. Zobaczymy jak bedzie, bo w tej chwili robie sobie projekty lazienek i kuchni (w moim ulubionym programie excel  :smile: ) i bede dawala do wyceny.




> Wydaje mi się, że mało kto z nas wie ile przeznaczy na budowę.  To na ile może sobie pozwolić to jedno a ile pójdzie to drugie. 
> Moje założenia z przed 6 miesięcy były takie,  że 3500 zł za m2 PU i będzie ok.  Teraz obawiam się ze było to błędne. Jak policzę powierzchnię podłóg i dam przez 2500 to zaczynam się zastanawiać czy aby na pewno dobrze robie budując dom. 
> Z drugiej strony buduje dla siebie na lata. Jak w pewnym momencie zabraknie kasy to nie będzie mebli w sypialni tylko materac,  ale będzie mój dom a nie małe ciasne mieszkanko.

----------


## mania_ania

3500zl liczac powierzchnie uzytkowa a 2500zl liczac powierzchnie podłóg czyli całkowitą. Tak ja zrozumiałam  :smile:  ja licze zawsze powierzchnie podlog, bo przeciez garaz i kotlownie tez trzeba zrobic i wykonczyc a nie wlicza sie tych powierzchni do pow. Uzytkowej




> PeeN150 ,czyli cena 2500 czy 3500 u Ciebie,bo juz nie rozumiem

----------


## nowak1414

Witam.


Planujemy budowę domku jednorodzinnego w wielkopolsce, gmina Mosina. Czy może ktoś jest z tych okolic i może pomóc w doradzeniu firm które mogły by się zająć poszczególnymi etapami? Chodzi mi o sprawdzone firmy. Będę wdzięczny za kontakt.


Dom który planujemy budować to: z biura projektów Archon, " dom w żurawkach 3"

----------


## piotrek0m

> PeeN150 ,czyli cena 2500 czy 3500 u Ciebie,bo juz nie rozumiem


PU - powierzchnia użytkowa - powierzchnia pomieszczeń, na wszystkich kondygnacjach, służących do zaspokajania potrzeb związanych z przeznaczeniem budynku, a więc pokoi, kuchni, łazienek, piwnic itp, z wyjątkiem klatek schodowych i szybów dźwigowych.. Przy czym powierzchnię użytkową na poddaszu liczy się następująco: powierzchnię o wysokości powyżej 2,20m liczy się w 100%, powierzchnię o wysokości od 1,40m do 2,20m w 50%, natomiast powierzchni o wysokości poniżej 1,40m nie wlicza się

PC - powierzchnia całkowita budynku  – jest sumą powierzchni całkowitych wszystkich kondygnacji budynku. Jako kondygnacja mogą być traktowane kondygnacje znajdujące się całkowicie lub częściowo poniżej poziomu terenu, kondygnacje powyżej poziomu terenu, poddasza, tarasy, tarasy na dachach, kondygnacje techniczne i kondygnacje magazynowe

----------


## agusia59

Pytanie z zakresu papierologii: czy ktos z osób startujących w tym roku musiał uzgadniac projekt i przyłacza w ZUDP? Bo mi architekt powiedział, ze juz sie nie uzgadnia. Jak to jest?

----------


## jerrry1

Mój projekt był uzgadniany w ZUDP jakieś 2 tyg. temu

----------


## mother_nature

Mój też był uzgadniany, w marcu lub kwietniu.

----------


## PaniKasia

Najlepiej z góry określić jaką kwotę maksymalnie możemy przeznaczyć na budowę domu, taką absolutnie nieprzekraczalną granicę i wybrać projekt który ma kosztować już do zamieszkania co najmniej 20 procent mniej niż zakładany budżet, wtedy jest szansa ze się zmieścimy. Jeżeli sama z mężem nie potrafię czegoś zrobić, to nie zakładam że uda mi się zrobić to taniej niż sąsiadowi czy Ryśkowi z forum lub niż zakłada kosztorys. Też liczę pesymistycznie i dodaje do każdej wyceny jakiś procent na nieprzewidziane wydatki.Niespodzianki się zdarzają, my na etapie fundamentów przekroczyliśmy budżet o 400zł,  2500 tys złotych mniej poszło na piasek do wymiany gruntu ale okazało się, że tylko koparka na gąsienicach da radę na naszym terenie, sam dowóz takiej koparki to 800 zł w dwie strony, cena za godzinę też sporo wyższa niż catepilara, do tego domawiałam gruz na drogę, 4 wywrotki a zakładałam że jedna góra dwie. Niby tylko 400zł ale etap, łatwy do przewidzenia, umowa podpisana na robocizne oraz materiał, po naszej stronie piasek do wymiany gruntu oraz koparka. Nic nie kosztowało tyle ile miało, piach mniej, koparka więcej, a to dopiero początek, nie będzie etapu bez niespodzianek. Tu i tak miłym zaskoczeniem okazał się piach.  Jak zaczynałam planować dom to początkowa był piętrowy miał 250mkw i myślałam, eh jakoś się uda.  Potem zaczęłam czytać, rozmawiać, wyceniać i szybko z piętrusa zrobiła się parterówka, dom dla nas nigdy odwrotnie. Ku przestrodze warto poprzeglądać portale nieruchomości ile jest niedokończonych budów na sprzedaż,  serce pęka. Im też miało się udać...

----------


## agusia59

Moze ten ZUDP zalezy od powiatu?

----------


## PaniKasia

A czy czasem nie miało być tak, że zgodnie ze zmianami w prawie budowlanym, obecnie nie trzeba starać się o pozwolenie na budowę dla domów jednorodzinnych i nie robi się chyba uzgodnień ZUD, nie orientowałam się w tych zagadnieniach ponieważ my szliśmy starym torem i występowaliśmy o pozwolenie na budowę. Agusia może Wasz arch. nie będzie już występował o pnb? Możesz zadzwonić do wydz urbanizacji jak nie jesteś pewna.

----------


## agusia59

Nasz projekt został złozony ze wszystkimi załacznikami do starostwa przed swietami. W marcu architekt robił adaptacje i projekt zagospodarowania działki oraz projekt przyłacza wodnego i kanalizacyjnego i mówił ze nie trzeba juz ZUDP. On nam wszystko załatwiał, był z nami w starostwie złozylismy razem. Ma siedzibe blisko starostwa i zna tam ludzi wiec chyba cos wie na ten temat, ale troche sie dziwie ze jedni robia te uzgodnienia inni nie. Tak samo jesli chodzi o projekt przylaczy, starałam sie tylko o warunki przyłaczy i na podstawie tego specjalisci odpowiednich branz z którymi architekt współpracuje zrobili te projekty. Ogólnie bardzo duzo osób robi u niego adaptacje. Rozumiem ze jesli on robił projekt przyłaczy to juz poszczególne przedsiebiorstwa wodne czy kanalizacyjne nie musi i tylko maja byc przy odbiorze ewentualnie jesli beda tnszy niz zewnetrzne firmy przy wykonaniu?

----------


## Piencu

> A czy czasem nie miało być tak, że zgodnie ze zmianami w prawie budowlanym, obecnie nie trzeba starać się o pozwolenie na budowę dla domów jednorodzinnych


No tak, tylko to prawo sie uprawomocni dopiero w czerwcu  :wink:

----------


## TysiaWojtek

> No tak, tylko to prawo sie uprawomocni dopiero w czerwcu


I to pod koniec miesiąca  :smile:

----------


## PaniKasia

oj tam oj tam czerwiec  za pasem :tongue:   w takim razie projekt powinien być uzgodniony  w zud, no chyba, że media są na działce albo architekt taki poukładany.

----------


## mother_nature

W moim przypadku może być i tak, że mi architekt naściemniała z tymi uzgodnieniami w ZUDP i wcale nie trzeba tego robić... Aczkolwiek na stronie starostwa widziałam dni i godziny, kiedy te posiedzenia się odbywają, więc już sama nie wiem.

----------


## Bejaro

> W moim przypadku może być i tak, że mi architekt naściemniała z tymi uzgodnieniami w ZUDP i wcale nie trzeba tego robić... Aczkolwiek na stronie starostwa widziałam dni i godziny, kiedy te posiedzenia się odbywają, więc już sama nie wiem.


Posiedzenia i tak dalej będą bo uzgadniane tam są projekty nie tylko budownictwa jednorodzinnego ale wszystkie pozostałe nawet dróg i dużych obiektów budowlanych a to i tak nawet na nowych zasadach zostaje do uzgodnienia.

Jeżeli chodzi o zjazd to wg mnie nadal trzeba uzgadniać nawet wg nowych przepisów trzeba dla dróg jakiegoś tam typu nie pamietam czy wojewódzka krajowa powiatowa.

A jeżeli budynek w projekcie nie ma mediów można to zrobić później to zostaje do uzgodnienia na tym etapie tylko wjazd.

----------


## agusia59

ja wjazd mam istniejący, dzialka zabudowana domem drewnianym.media: kanalizacja przez działke, jest studzienka, a nawet 3  :smile: , woda w drodze, słup elektryczny u sasiada, ale do starego domu mam prad, jestlicznik i korzystam z pradu.

----------


## mother_nature

Agusia59 to masz luksusy  :smile:  A co z tym starym domem docelowo robicie? Zostaje na działce?

----------


## agusia59

Tak zostaje. Jest w miare dobrym stanie. Pokryty co prawda eternitem płaskim, ale szczelnie, nie przecieka, okna dośc solidne, mała piwniczka pod domem. Tylko, ze z drewna, ale powiem szczerze, że ludzie w gorszych mieszkaja. Mozna by sie pokusic o jego remont, gdybym wygrała w lotto  :smile:  Bedzie nam słuzył za skład, przechowalnie itp. A kiedys sie go rozbierze moze. A z przyłaczami niby ok, tylko z woda najgorzej, bo kiedys nie było tam asfaltu i jak robili droge to albo mieszkancy sie nie zgodzili na przejscie sieci przez działki albo tak głupi projekt został wykonany i siec wodociagowa przechodzi pod asfaltem, ale tak bardziej od strony sasiada z naprzeciwka. Bedziemy musieli wyciac kawałeczek asfaltu i zrobic wcinke, a zawór na działce. A reszta mieszkanców ma zawór zalany asfaltem.Trzeba miec głowe, zeby tak robic. Dodam jeszcze, ze gaz tez leci pod asfaltem. Heh... my jednak z gazu zrezygnowalismy.

----------


## Wszamanka

Wczoraj była u nas kobieta zebrać dane do kosztorysu. Do tej pory myślałam, że w większości mam przemyślaną  kwestię prac budowlanych które nam zostały i wykończenia, ale teraz to już więcej nie wiem niż wiem. I jeszcze mi namieszała w mojej koncepcji ogrzewania :| Chciałam podłogówkę całościowo, z grzejników to jedynie mała drabinka w łazience na ręczniki, a teraz to już nie wiem co myśleć. Co będziecie robić u siebie? Podłogówkę, grzejniki, czy mieszane? :Confused:

----------


## mother_nature

To u nas jest podobnie z wodą. Nie trzeba wycinać asfaltu, sąsiad jak budował dom, to ekipa przewiercała się pod drogą i my pewnie też tak zrobimy. Nie mniej jednak wymagana jest zgoda właściciela działki, na której znajduje się wodociąg. Przynajmniej u nas, bo pas drogowy jest w części własnością właścicieli sąsiadujących z drogą działek - ot, taka "uroda" tej wioski  :wink: 
Co do gazu, to mamy go na naszej działce, ale podłączać nie będziemy.




> Chciałam podłogówkę całościowo, z grzejników to jedynie mała drabinka w łazience na ręczniki, a teraz to już nie wiem co myśleć. Co będziecie robić u siebie? Podłogówkę, grzejniki, czy mieszane?


Podłogówkę po całosci i drabinkę w łazience  :smile:

----------


## Renata B

My rowniez podlogowka na calosci i drabinka w lazience  :smile:

----------


## pepa

Wszamanka a co dokladnie Ci mówiła ?
To byla architekt?

----------


## Wszamanka

Kobieta ogólnie to pracuje w jakiejś firmie instalatorskiej,  dokładnie nie wiem bo to mąż się z nią umawiał i więcej z nią rozmawiał. Kosztorysy robi po godzinach, kiedyś chyba się tym zajmowała bardziej zawodowo. Polecił nam ją człowiek z firmy budowlanej którą będziemy angażować do naszej budowy. No i zamiast zbierać dane do kosztorysu to zaczęła mnie przekonywać że podłogówka w sypialniach to zły pomysł,  że ludzie którym robiła kosztorysy to wszyscy robią w sypialniach grzejniki, i że nie ogrzeje dobrze większej sypialni i będzie zimno na górze. A wcześniej na targach budowlanych człowiek od kotłów gazowych też zamiast mi mówić o kotłach to chciał mnie odwieść od pomysłu podłogówki w całości domu. Ale wtedy go zignorowałam, bo przed podjęciem decyzji czytałam co się dało na temat ogrzewania podłogowego i postanowiłam mieć w całości domu. A teraz znowu ta kobieta mi w głowie namieszała. A jeszcze bardziej mojemu mężowi, którego nie tak od razu przekonałam do podłogówki. I tak się zaczęłam zastanawiać, że może faktycznie podłogowe jest takie zachwalane w internetach, a rzeczywistość jest inna...

----------


## mania_ania

u nas też gaz w drodze, ale nie podłączamy i 100% podłogówki + drabinki w łazienkach.
też się na początku  zastanawiałam czy to dobre rozwiązanie, czy nie będzie za zimno. Choć moja siostra ma tylko częściowo podłogówkę i wiem, że to super  rozwiązanie. Podłogówkę ma na parterze tam gdzie płytki (wiatrołap, łazienka, hall, kuchnia) a w salonie i pokoju gościnnym grzejniki i tam właśnie zawsze jest chłodniej a tak niefajnie jak się stoi na podłodze.
a czym będziecie grzali? bo przy PC to grzejniki nie sa wskazane, chyba że  też będą grzały niższą temperatura, ale wtedy muszą być przewymiarowane czyli wielkie.
Ja jak już podejmę jakąś decyzję to nie słucham "dobrych rad", które polegają na namawianiu na coś innego niż wybrałam. wiem, że to nie łatwe,  czasami nawet jestem trochę niemiła, ale mówie, że decyzję już podjęłam i nie chcę na ten temat z Panią/Panem rozmawiać  :smile:  Robię tak odkąd ktoś właśnie namieszał mi w głowie jak była już decyzja o PC zamiast gazu. i znowu 3 tygodnie sprawdzania, porównywania, a moze jednak gaz! wściekła byłam na siebie, że się tak dałam wkręcić.
Wszamanka, decyzję o podłogówce podjęłaś na jakiejś podstawie, na pewno czytałaś, sprawdzałaś, pytałaś o opinię,  byłaś pewna swojej decyzji. Przypomnij sobie argumenty "za"  :smile:  
powodzenia!! :wiggle:

----------


## Wszamanka

Dzięki *mania_ania*. My będziemy grzać gazem, mam już podpięty do budynku to nie będę kombinować. I awaryjnie piec wszystkopalący na drewno z buforem ciepła, który kiedyś mam nadzieję wykorzystać do solarów.

----------


## mania_ania

jasne jak macie podpięty to nie ma o czym rozmawiać  :smile:  moje rozterki gaz/PC podałam jako przykład mieszania w głowie jak ma się już podjętą decyzję  :smile: 

jeszcze jedno. Jeżeli macie gaz to pewnie będzie kondensat, który też jest niskotemperaturowy, czyli grzejniki powinny być przewymiarowane. Ale nie bardzo się na tym, znam, więc pewności nie mam.

----------


## PaniKasia

u nas też decyzje kluczowe już zapadły i do tematu nie wracamy, gorzej z decyzjami z gatunku serce i rozum :smile:  np dachówka płaska, bliska memu sercu czy roben piemont -po prostu dachówka, nie urywa jest bo jest. Też po całości podłogówka i drabinki w łazience, ba nawet w garażu mamy ogrzewanie podłogowe. Jaką podłogę planujecie kłaść na podłogówkę? Mi marzy się lita decha, ale chyba stanie na desce barlineckiej.

----------


## mania_ania

tak, dachówka płaska! moja ukochana, no cóż będzie creaton titanium. Płaskiej nawet nie wyceniałam, u nas wejście do domu od szczytu, działka wąska, więc  dachu mało co widać. Szkoda mi było kasy. Za to sąsiad ma i cały czas sobie na nią patrzę  :smile: 
a garaż nieogrzewany, też temat przerabiany długo, grzać czy nie i już decyzja podjęta, nie wracam do tematu.
na podłogówce ceramika i panele, do drewna nawet nie podchodzę, już teraz wiem że mnie nie będzie stać na litą dechę a deski barlineckiej nie chcę. Widziałam parę podłóg, może źle ułożona, może źle użytkowana, ale wyglądała bardzo źle. A cyklinować można chyba raz czy góra dwa,a to też koszty, więc... niestety... muszę polubić panele  :smile:

----------


## PaniKasia

Dom blisko nas też ma płaską i wygląda okropnie, ja nie wiem co za ekipa mu kładła ale cały dach faluje, tu rzeczywiście każdy błąd wyjdzie, oczywiście jak szybciutko omiecie się cały dom wzrokiem to wygląda bardzo ładnie ale jak wzrok zatrzyma się dłużej na dachu to... no w każdym razie za taka kasę ogromna zrobili sobie kuku. To i cena skutecznie mnie odstrasza, ale od czasu do czasu targaja mną watpliwości, bo jednak na większości dachów jakie widziałam wygląda pięknie. Panelom też nie mówie nie, ostatnio miałam okazję oglądać balterio i jakościowo wyglądały na prawdę zacnie tylko wybarwienie mi nie podeszło...jakbym miała pewnośc ze lita decha da radę na podłogówce to bym się szarpnęła no ale nikt mi nie da gwarancji :sad:

----------


## Wszamanka

My planujemy panele, płytki tylko wiatrołap, kotłownia, łazienka i WC, nad kuchnią się jeszcze trochę zastanawiamy. Mam kuchnię z jadalnią, i chyba płytki damy tylko koło mebli, a resztę też panele. A w salonie chcę kawałek dywanu na panelach koło sofy. I w sypialniach też coś miękkiego pod nogami muszę mieć, i stąd też te moje wahania co do podłogówki.

----------


## Artemika

Mam teraz deskę barlinecką i nigdy więcej. Bardzo sie niszczy pomimo, ze obchodzę sie z nią bardzo delikatnie. Widać na niej masę wgnieceń nawet nie wiem skąd. Ale nowa była bardzo ładna :smile:

----------


## inż.maliniak

...my również wystartowaliśmy z pracami w tym roku i zapraszamy do naszego dziennika  :wink:

----------


## pepa

Inż. maliniak- WOW!
Projekt marzenie,Mąż kiedyś namawiał mnie na izodom ale oczywiscie....stchórzyłam ...jak pewnie większość... 
Gratulacje...i szacun

----------


## Wszamanka

Szkic mojego domku :smile:  zrobiony ze zdjęcia planu papierowego, w bardzo mało profesjonalny sposób naniesione poprawki względem stanu faktycznego plus wstępny plan zagospodarowania niektórych pomieszczeń :smile:   balkon na górze jest prostokątny, taras pod nim też będzie zmieniony. Drzwi z wiatrołapu i pom. gosp. chyba też będą ciut poprzesuwane, i kombinacji wymaga wejście do sypiani dużej i tej bez skosów na poddaszu, ponieważ tak na moje oko schody weszły trochę bardziej w głąb budynku niż to było zamierzone a ścianek działowych tam jeszcze nie ma :wink:

----------


## kasienia

Witam serdecznie budujących w 2015  :smile:  
Z czego budujecie swoje domy- my jesteśmy prawie przekonani do betonu komórkowego - tylko co lepsze ytong,suporex.... Może ktoś ma już jakieś doświadczenia w tym temacie? 

A druga rzecz to strop- my mamy w projekcie lany ale zastanawiamy się nad zmianą na terive- czy ktoś z Was miał lub  ma podobny dylemat? 

Pozdrawiam i życzę samych trafnych decyzji  :smile:

----------


## ewunia319

Witam wszystkich :big grin: 
Zamierzam w lipcu wystartować z budową. Domek niewielki projekt Z210 Glt 98,5 m2. Mam prośbę poradźcie mi jakie ogrzewanie zastosować. Nie ukrywam że chodzi mi o jak najmniejsze koszty!!! Z góry dzięki za info.
Pozdrawiam :big grin:

----------


## monach

Witam! Wystartowaliśmy 13.04.2015. Stan na dziś na zdjęciu. Pozdrawiam wszystkich zaczynających budowę i resztę użytkowników.

----------


## mania_ania

Czesc
My budujemy z BK H+H. Nie rozwazalismy nic innego poza BK. Chcialam BK ze wzgledu na to, ze jest czystszy tzn. na klej i latwiej go ciac, robic bruzdy, przykrecac do niego. Ale zauwazylam, ze wybor materiału jest regionalny. Albo wszyscy w okolicy z białego albo z czerwonego.  Co do jakosci to podobno najpierw Ytong, potem solbet i na koncu H+H. Ja chciałam z solbetu, bo ceny w porządku, ale ze wzgledu na to ze w warszawie jest fabryka H+H to tylko to w skladach mieli. A jak juz byl solbet to w slabej cenie. Wzięliśmy więc H+H i dopiero po czasie doczytalam, ze są dwa rodzaje pustakow i te z warszawy moga miec roznice w wymiarach do 3 mm! Co przy kleju ma duze znaczenie. Ekipa jak się dowiedziala, ze H+H to tez nie byli zadowoleni.  Na szczęście nawet dobrze trzymają wymiar, ale jestem zla na siebie ze *nie doczytalam wcześniej.  
Co do stropu to mamy monolit. Terivy nie rozwazalismy wiec nie pomogę




> Witam serdecznie budujących w 2015  
> Z czego budujecie swoje domy- my jesteśmy prawie przekonani do betonu komórkowego - tylko co lepsze ytong,suporex.... Może ktoś ma już jakieś doświadczenia w tym temacie? 
> 
> A druga rzecz to strop- my mamy w projekcie lany ale zastanawiamy się nad zmianą na terive- czy ktoś z Was miał lub  ma podobny dylemat? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam i życzę samych trafnych decyzji

----------


## marus1980

> Witam! Wystartowaliśmy 13.04.2015. Stan na dziś na zdjęciu. Pozdrawiam wszystkich zaczynających budowę i resztę użytkowników.


Pięknie :tongue: . Powodzenia życzę. 
My jesteśmy dopiero na etapie dokumentacji, ale jak się uda to fundamenty będziemy robić wczesną jesienią.

----------


## kjuta

witam,

*PaniKasiu* też mam dylemat dotyczący dachówki, cały czas się głowię, ale zdecydowanie nie chcę zwykłej, przeszłam się po okolicznych osiedlach domków i powiem Ci, że płaska dachówka zdecydowanie lepiej/zgrabniej wygląda, pewnie że za tym idą koszty, do tego trzeba poszukać dekarza, który się zna, ale jeśli takiego znajdziesz efekt i trwałość masz na lata, codziennie będę patrzeć na dach, choćby przy wjeździe do garażu, a na pewno dachu nie wymienisz, wannę umywalkę, stół tak, ale dach ? przelicz sobie jakiego rzędu jest różnica, poza tym na pewnych rzeczach idzie przyoszczędzić na innych już nie, ja idę w płaską dachówkę, choć koszt przyprawia o zawrót głowy 

pozdrawiam!

----------


## Ianusz

Zud'ów już nie ma. Przyłączy nie uzgadnia się w szczególności jeżeli masz media doprowadzone do granicy działki lub na działkę. Poza tym trasa sieci na Twojej działce to nie są przyłącza a instalacje i nie podlegają uzgodnieniom. Przy pozwoleniu na budowę będą natomiast potrzebne warunki techniczne przyłączenia do sieci i uzgodnienia branżowe projektów.

----------


## Ianusz

Witam. My w końcu po 3 latach projektowania zaczynamy w tym roku budowę. Dogadujemy ostatnie rzeczy z bankiem i wykonawcami i powoli czujemy presję szaleństwa, które nas czeka. Trzymam kciuki za tych, którzy rozpoczynają budowę i życzę nam wszystkim aby się udało bez dodatkowych siwych włosów.

----------


## quisquis

Hej, na ile wam wycenili SSO? My dom z poddaszem 90m2 24 tys, fundamenty i ściany. Dużo, mało?

----------


## kasienia

Dziękuje za wyczerpującą odpowiedź  :smile:  Czas na podbój składów budowlanych. Stawiamy na solbet a jak nie to również na H+H  :smile:

----------


## PaniKasia

*kjuta* nie kuś :wink:  ostatnio też pospacerowaliśmy po okolicy i zdecydowanie bardziej podoba nam się płaska, dach mamy na prawdę duży stąd wątpliwości i tak co jakiś czas daję znać naszemu wykonawcy że płaska, tydzień poźniej że roben, potem, że płaska, ostatnio że już na pewno roben, a wczoraj znów do niego dzwoniłam żeby się dowiedzieć ile mam czasu na podjęcie ostatecznej decyzji, to mam 2-3 tygodnie,. :bash:  żadnych innych problemow w procesach decyzyjnych nie mamy tylko ta cholerna dachówka!!!

----------


## kjuta

> *kjuta* nie kuś ostatnio też pospacerowaliśmy po okolicy i zdecydowanie bardziej podoba nam się płaska, dach mamy na prawdę duży stąd wątpliwości i tak co jakiś czas daję znać naszemu wykonawcy że płaska, tydzień poźniej że roben, potem, że płaska, ostatnio że już na pewno roben, a wczoraj znów do niego dzwoniłam żeby się dowiedzieć ile mam czasu na podjęcie ostatecznej decyzji, to mam 2-3 tygodnie,. żadnych innych problemow w procesach decyzyjnych nie mamy tylko ta cholerna dachówka!!!


ha ha ha !

przepraszam, ale podnosi mnie na duchu informacja, że nie tylko ja tak mam  :Lol: 
podejrzewam, że jeszcze okna u mnie będą długo analizowane  :smile: 

skuś się skuś, a muszę iść za głosem serca, bo inaczej wiem, że patrząc na dach choćby przy wjeździe do  garażu będę żałować i tak co dzień 

powodzenia!

2-3 tyg to dużo czasu

----------


## kanalia

też mam dylemat tylko z rodzajem pokrycia dachu.najpierw miała być dachówka :wink: ,potem wspaniały pomysł -blachodachówka :ohmy:  .teraz po niedzielnej wizycie u rodzinki pomysł blachodachówki został mi skutecznie wybity ze łba i wracamy do ceramiki :wiggle: 
raz wydany pieniądz i mam nadzieję na święty spokój (tylko znowu budżet przekroczony  :bash:  )

----------


## PaniKasia

*kjuta*czekam na wyceny płaskiej i zobaczymy jak będzie masakra to wracam do robena piemont, czarna glazura. Zalewać się łzami nie będę aczkolwiek skakać z radości też nie :big tongue:  haha z oknami będzie łatwiej, na pewno białe, na pewno pcv, na pewno szprosy i teraz międzyszybowe w sam raz do samodzielnego mycia bez rzucania wyzwiskami pod własnym adresem czy wiedeńskie nosz piękne ale to mycie, a myć będę sama...za dwa tygodnie jadę je pooglądać i podejmę decyzję jak międzyszybowe będą kiczowate to zrobie sobie kuku i wezmę wiedeńskie ale jestem dość leniwa więc jak międzyszybowe spełnią minimum estetyczne to biorę :wiggle: 
*kanalia* słuszna decyzja,

----------


## ewitek

Dawno mnie tu nie było, a roboty ruszyły pełna parą, wszystkim budującym bociankom życzę wytrwałości w budowie i samych trafnych decyzji!
Agusia nie wiem jak to będzie, jak się uprawomocni brak konieczności pozwolenia na budowie, ale do wystąpienia o pozwolenie na budowę nie sa potrzebne uzgodnienia mediów. My załapaliśmy się na ten etap przejściowy w lipcu ubiegłego roku - kiedy to opłaty za uzgodnienia drastycznie wzrosły i zmieniły sie przepisy, w które wgryzaliśmy się z mężem i architektem, no i złożyliśmy projekt bez uzgodnień. Jeśli ktoś wam mówi, ze takie uzgodnienia są potrzebne, to prawdopodobnie nie jest na bieżąco albo chce was naciągnąć, choć to nie w jego interesie.
A u nas z powrotem ruszyło dopiero końcem kwietnia, dzisiaj izolują fundamenty papą, silka już stoi w garażu, w czwartek mają ruszyć ściany. Kierownik planuje skończyć z końcem lipca stan surowy zamknięty, ano zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie... No i w międzyczasie podciągnęli nam prąd, ale na razie jeszcze korzystamy od sąsiada, bo nie mamy umowy. Nie wiemy jak ugryźć sprawę prądu, czy od razu nie podciągnąć do budynku...  Fajnie byłoby jakby Tauron jeszcze trochę się poociągał...
Co do dachu, jesteśmy nastawieni na ceramike, albo Roben albo Creaton - różnica w wycenie 20%, więc pewnie ten pierwszy...

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Drodzy forumowicze , mamy początek maja.Sezon budowlany rozpędza się ogromną prędkością.

O to niewielkie podsumowanie kilku ofert , które są na rynku :
1)* ING Bank* , który od początku roku praktycznie był liderem w sprzedaży kredytów budowlanych z udziałem własnym minimum 20% wkładu własnego zmienił swoją ofertę "mieszkaj bez kompromisów". Od 1 maja br. oferta nadal jest dostępna z 0% prowizją , jednak proponowana marża to już 1,7% przez cały okres kredytowania. Bank podtrzymał również pozostałe warunki promocyjne.
*
2) Eurobank* nadal ma w sprzedaży naszą SPECJALNĄ OFERTĘ " Murowany Kredyt" , którą Murator w porozumieniu z Eurobankiem oferuje swoim klientom - obniżamy marżę o 0,3% w " niskim procencie"
Od 1 maja wprowadził ofertę " W parze taniej bis" - zmiana polega na rezygnacji z wymogu posiadania przez cały okres kredytowania ubezpieczenia na życie. Od 29.04.2015 eurobank wymaga, aby w ofercie standardowej „Niski Procent” i promocyjnej „W parze taniej bis” ubezpieczenie zostało utrzymane przez pierwsze 10 lat okresu kredytowania, natomiast po tym okresie Klient dalej będzie zobowiązany do utrzymania zabezpieczenia w postaci ubezpieczenia na życie – jednak będzie mógł wybrać: czy dostarczy polisę z innego Towarzystwa Ubezpieczeń, czy też utrzyma ubezpieczenie na życie z oferty Towarzystwa Ubezpieczeń, którego eurobank jest Agentem
Po drugie w ofercie standardowej „Niski Procent” zmianie ulega zasada korzystania z karty kredytowej. Zrezygnowano z wymogu aktywnego korzystania z karty kredytowej przez cały okres kredytowania i zastąpiono go jedynie 5 letnim okresem, w jakim karta kredytowa jest wymagana dla Klienta, który chce z tego tytułu mieć obniżoną marżę.

*3) BGŻ BNP Paribas* - pojawiają się 3 nowe oferty promocyjne z dość konkurencyjną marżą, do kwoty kredytu 200 tys. Wariant 1)Kredyt udzielany jest na zakup lub budowę nieruchomości na rynku pierwotnym: przy zachowaniu warunków oferty bank oferuje marża 1,5%, okres 20lat max, 2) Kredyt udzielany jest na zakup lub budowę nieruchomości na rynku pierwotnym: przy zachowaniu warunków oferty bank oferuje marża 1,3%, okres 10 lat max,3)
oferta adresowana do „profesjonalistów”, marża 1,5% , okres 20 lat.

----------


## kjuta

*PaniKasiu* ja też nie wiem, czy będę skakać z radości, natomiast męczy mnie już to moje niezdecydowanie, którą ostatecznie dachówkę wybrać  :bash: 
choć wiem jedno, stanowcze TAK dla płaskiej dachówki  :big grin: 
ale powiem Ci tak skrycie, że wczoraj byłam obejrzeć dachówki i z tych niepłaskich moją uwagę jako jedyna przyciągnęła właśnie dachówka robena piemont, czarna glazura, ładna  :smile:  a ja też idę w glazurę, bo jest cudna  :wiggle:

----------


## mother_nature

> teraz po niedzielnej wizycie u rodzinki pomysł blachodachówki został mi skutecznie wybity ze łba i wracamy do ceramiki


kanalia, możesz napisać o argumentach rodzinki przeciw blachodachówce? Bardzo byłabym Ci wdzięczna.




> haha z oknami będzie łatwiej, na pewno białe, na pewno pcv, na pewno szprosy i teraz międzyszybowe w sam raz do samodzielnego mycia bez rzucania wyzwiskami pod własnym adresem czy wiedeńskie nosz piękne ale to mycie, a myć będę sama...za dwa tygodnie jadę je pooglądać i podejmę decyzję jak międzyszybowe będą kiczowate to zrobie sobie kuku i wezmę wiedeńskie ale jestem dość leniwa więc jak międzyszybowe spełnią minimum estetyczne to biorę


Pani Kasiu, podajmy sobie ręce, bo założenia co do okien mamy identyczne  :smile:  Nie robiłam jeszcze rozeznania (u mnie daleko do tego etapu), więc podziel się opinią jak już będziesz miała pogląd na sprawę. 
Widziałam białe pcv ze szprosami międzyszybowymi w jakimś domu i widok z ulicy był ok, a wręcz taki, że chcę go powielić u siebie  :wink:  No ale jeśli z bliska będzie be, to nie wiem... Mam w domu kredens ze szprosami i faktycznie mycie tego jest mordęgą, szczególnie w kątach każdej szybki trzeba się nagłaskać żeby maźgów nie było. Dwoje małych drzwiczek mogę głaskać, ale 6 okien i drzwi tarasowe?  :Confused:   Nie wiem jaki masz projekt domu, ale pewnie drzwi tarasowe też są, w każdym razie ja mam dylemat co będzie w otworze rozmiarów 306 x 235 cm, czy otwierane czy przesuwane, bo też musi mieć szprosy i to pasujące rozkładem do okien, a w dodatku ma być bezpieczne i nie odkształcać się. Takie mam dylematy  :wink:

----------


## m*kasia

Mnie nigdy nie ciągnęło w stronę szprosów, bo to nie mój styl, jednak przy konsultacjach z pracownikiem OknoPlusa Pan uznał,  że osobiście nie rozumie tej mody, gdyż koszt jest wyższy o 20%, a parametry pogarszają się o 30%. Zaznaczam, że nie analizowałam podstawności jego tezy, bo ja nie będę miała szprosów, dzielę się jednak tą uwagą z Wami  :wink:

----------


## mother_nature

Cenna uwaga i istotna, ciekawe czy rzeczywiście tak jest  :ohmy:

----------


## SGS2013

> Mnie nigdy nie ciągnęło w stronę szprosów, bo to nie mój styl, jednak przy konsultacjach z pracownikiem OknoPlusa Pan uznał,  że osobiście nie rozumie tej mody, gdyż koszt jest wyższy o 20%, a parametry pogarszają się o 30%. Zaznaczam, że nie analizowałam podstawności jego tezy, bo ja nie będę miała szprosów, dzielę się jednak tą uwagą z Wami


Rozumując tym torem wychodzi, że lepiej jest w domu żadnych okien nie robić. Handlowcy zawsze mówią to co klient chce usłyszeć.

----------


## m*kasia

Być może, chociaż ten handlowiec nie miał możliwości wiedzieć co ja chce usłyszeć, tym bardziej, że w chwili rozmowy z nim nie miałam pojęcia, że szprosy, to szprosy, a nie jakieś patyczki w oknach  :big grin:  Ale kto wie, może jest to grupa społeczna, która oprócz sprzedawania swoich towarów / usług posiada jakieś zdolności parapsychologiczne  :wink:

----------


## PaniKasia

*m*kasia* Podobno właśnie międzyszybowe mają gorsze parametry, ale my nie budujemy pasywniaka, ani domu energooszczędnego, z resztą w oknach najważniejszy jest montaż, jak będzie skopany to tam będą najwieksze straty ciepła. Dom musi cieszyć też moje oko, a energooszczędne budowanie łatwiejsze jest chyba dla amatorów minimalizmu i prostej formy, klasyczne rozwiązania niestety nie zawsze idą w parze z oszczędzaniem. Także u nas szprosy zostają :smile: 
*mother_nature* jak tylko będę po wizycie w salonie okien to zdam relację. Widziałam u paru osób, które mają szprosy wewnątrz okna, na ich  skrzyżowaniach jakby krople kleju i to żółtą podejrzewam, że w czasie montażu była niewidoczna i z czasem brzydko zżółkła, także jak zobacze że one wszystkie mają krople jakiegoś kleju czy silikonu nawet ledwo widoczną to odpuszczam i biorę wiedeńskie.
*kjuta*  no ten dach to mi spać po nocach nie daje ale dobrze, że nie tylko mi :wink:  jak widziałam piemont na składzie budowlanym to była to chyba najtańsza ceramika i wyglądała topornie i jakoś mnie nie przekonywał zupełnie, ale ułożony na dachu wygląda na prawdę nieźle, miło, że to nie tylko moje odczucie.

----------


## kjuta

bierz bierz wiedeńskie, przynajmniej będę miała z kim dyskutować skąd i jakie okna brać  :big grin: 

a już zrobiłaś rekonesans ?
w ogóle na jakim etapie budowy jesteś ?

----------


## kjuta

> Mnie nigdy nie ciągnęło w stronę szprosów, bo to nie mój styl, jednak przy konsultacjach z pracownikiem OknoPlusa Pan uznał,  że osobiście nie rozumie tej mody, gdyż koszt jest wyższy o 20%, a parametry pogarszają się o 30%. Zaznaczam, że nie analizowałam podstawności jego tezy, bo ja nie będę miała szprosów, dzielę się jednak tą uwagą z Wami


sprzedawca nie wie, o co chodzi ze szprosami, to tylko kwestia wysublimowanego gustu  :big lol: 

wybaczcie mam dziś głupawkę, ale albo szprosy się lubi albo nie, one nadają charakter bryle domu, dla mnie dodają elegancji, klasy 
sama do końca nie wiem, czy będę miała okna ze szprosami, głównym czynnikiem są finanse i także kwestia mycia ich ma znaczenie, podobają mi się wiedeńskie, baaardzo  :smile:

----------


## SGS2013

> Być może, chociaż ten handlowiec nie miał możliwości wiedzieć co ja chce usłyszeć, tym bardziej, że w chwili rozmowy z nim nie miałam pojęcia, że szprosy, to szprosy, a nie jakieś patyczki w oknach  Ale kto wie, może jest to grupa społeczna, która oprócz sprzedawania swoich towarów / usług posiada jakieś zdolności parapsychologiczne


W moim następnym domku szprosy będą:  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

Niezły "domek" będziesz miała  :wink:

----------


## kjuta

*SGS2013* jak ja lubię widzieć u kogoś zamiłowanie do tych samych klimatów  :Lol:

----------


## PaniKasia

*kjuta* my mamy ściany zewnetrzne wymurowane, biore wiedeńskie ale obiecaj, że wpadniesz pomyć :roll eyes: 
*sgs2013* ooo i kolumienki też niczego sobie w tym domku :wink:

----------


## kjuta

jak tak to bez pani  :big grin:  *Kasiu* a daleko mieszkasz ?

----------


## SGS2013

Wielu producentów nie ma w swojej ofercie okien ze szprosami, czasami nie robią szprosów wiedeńskich, dlatego ich przedstawiciele stosują taki "negatywny marketing". Przerobiłem to szukając okien do domu.  Ładne i niedrogie okna ze szprosami wiedeńskimi robi MS ze Słupska. U mnie wygrali tym, że potrafili zrobić bardzo duże dwuskrzydłowe drzwi tarasowe 2,2 x 2.35 m. Inni, nawet znani producenci proponowali jakieś dziwne atrapy lub zalecali wymurowanie mniejszego otworu.

----------


## SGS2013

> *SGS2013* jak ja lubię widzieć u kogoś zamiłowanie do tych samych klimatów


W kuchni też trochę szprosów będzie:

----------


## jerrry1

W oczekiwaniu na PNB zająłem się wymianą gruntu  :bash:

----------


## PaniKasia

*kjuta* zapraszam do Szczecina :tongue:  
*SGS2013* łał, książe Karol lada moment wpadnie na five o clock :big grin: 
*jerrry1* to ile wywrotek pójdzie?

----------


## kjuta

*SGS2013* zapodaj ilu będzie Janów do obsługi tych szprosów  :Lol: 

ale szczerze, kuchnia mi się podoba bardzo, ale całość nie na moje możliwości, może jedynie od losu uszczknę trochę szprosów  :Lol: 

*Pani* Kasiu Szczecin znam  :big grin:  w wakacje na pewno będę przejeżdżać  :smile:

----------


## jerrry1

> *kjuta* zapraszam do Szczecina 
> *SGS2013* łał, książe Karol lada moment wpadnie na five o clock
> *jerrry1* to ile wywrotek pójdzie?


Z wstępnych wyliczeń ok 60

----------


## ewitek

Mnie też kiedyś bardzo podobały się szprosy schowane między szybami, ale potem mi przeszło, może poniekąd dlatego, że moda na nie minęła, mnie się podobają duże przeszklenia, ale druga połowa marudzi, bo domek ma być tradycyjny, nie nowoczesny, więc będzie kompromis.

----------


## Wszamanka

Wczoraj z mężem odwiedziliśmy kilka salonów kuchni, i prawdę mówiąc to one dla mnie się niemal nie różniły. No, może proponowanym sprzętem AGD do zabudowy. Myślicie że jest sens szukać sama nie wiem czego, czy wybrać ten do którego mamy najbliżej? Czym one mogą się tak naprawdę różnić między sobą?  :Confused: 
 Pewnie tu na Forum jest kilka tematów o tym, ale przyznam się szczerze że nie chce mi się teraz czytać długich wątków, w których co drugi post to pewnie  kłótnia między dwoma osobami  :roll eyes:

----------


## PaniKasia

Wszamanka, ja tak właśnie kiedyś zrobiłam, poszłam gdzie najbliżej kuchnia ładna na pierwszy rzut oka, ale...po odbiorze jak ujawniłam drobną usterkę to już z wielką łaską przyszli poprawiać.  Zawiasy dramat, najgorzej w zabudowie lodówki i szafce narożnej. Przestały działać systemy wolnoopadające no masakra. Jednym słowem bierz z polecenia, a nie tam gdzie najbliżej.

----------


## kjuta

*wszamanka* zrób rozeznanie w necie czy ta najbliższa firma ma dobre opinie, czasem warto sprawdzić

----------


## PaniKasia

*kjuta*  byliśmy wczoraj z mężem pooglądać dachówki, ta karpiówka creatona nuance ma jakąś tam powłokę dzięki której nie jest taka matowa i oprócz tego bardziej odporna na czynniki zewnętrzne ale nie ma tego efektu WOW co na stronie creatona, glazurowana jest zdecydowanie ładniejsza a już absolutnie najpiękniejsza jest kapiówka meyer holsena dla mnie nr 1! Ale okazało się, że karpiówka ma większe obciążenia i w sumie musielibyśmy przeprojektować  wieźbę, a nie chcę już się wbijać w koszty. Glazura jest o wiele droższa więc teraz albo piemont glazura albo płaska typu domino lub orea angobowana. Na czym u was staneło? Bierz czarną glazurowaną karpiówkę wygląda extra :roll eyes:

----------


## kjuta

*PaniKasiu* właśnie się obawiałam, że ta stronka jest trochę podrasowana, wczoraj przejechałam kilka osiedli, znalazłam kilka karpiówek, ale nie glazurowanych, tylko standardowe matowe czerwone, owszem ładne i pięknie reprezentujące się, ale ja zdecydowanie chcę ciemną
dużo widziałam glazurowanych dachówek niekarpiówek i mam mieszane uczucia, faktycznie na dużej powierzchni i z daleka świecą się bardzo, przyciągają wzrok, ale nie wiem, czy na dłuższą sprawę  o taki efekt mi chodzi, nie wiem czy glazura po jakimś czasie matowieje ?
nie wiem czy płaska dachówka też będzie tak się wyróżniać
same nie wiem  :wink: 
wiem z kolei, że płaska typu domino u moich znajomych na dachu jest już 8 lat i niezmiennie mi się podoba, boję się że ta glazura może mi po jakimś czasie zbrzydnąć
gdzie byłaś oglądać dachówki ? w jakimś konkretnym składzie budowlanym ?

----------


## PaniKasia

z tą panią w nicku to przesadziłam :rotfl: 
Byliśmy w kilku składach budowlanych w Szczecinie. Mnie się taki efekt z kolei bardzo podoba, jest to taka biżuteria dla domu. Jak bym miała nieograniczony budżet to na pewno bym zaszalała z glazurowaną karpiówką, układaną w łuskę, ale jest jak jest. Płaska domino też wygląda bardzo ładnie, muszę poczekać na ostateczne wyceny, nie chcę przesadzić bo zabraknie na urządzanie wnętrz, taras itp. Generalnie każda płaska moim zdaniem na dachu wygląda ładniej (o ile jest dobrze położona) od falistej, delikatniej i bardziej elegancko.

----------


## kjuta

no to *Kasiu* rzuć mnie nazwami tych składów może u mnie też są, bo nie we wszystkich idzie pooglądać dachówki, a jak już mają niewiele, a już o Meyer Holsen można zapomnieć

wydaję mi się, że inaczej świeci glazura na płaskiej dachówce a inaczej na standardowej, ale oczywiście mogę się mylić  :wink: 
te parę dachówek glazurowanych karpiówek też mi się najbardziej podoba, ale nie znalazłam nigdzie w okolicy na żywo na dachu ich i moje wyobrażenie pewnie też jakieś ograniczone jest  :big grin: 

a Ty już podjęłaś decyzję, czy jeszcze wszystko zależy od wyceny ?

----------


## piotrek0m

> *kjuta*  WOW co na stronie creatona, glazurowana jest zdecydowanie ładniejsza a już absolutnie najpiękniejsza jest kapiówka meyer holsena dla mnie nr 1! Ale okazało się, że karpiówka ma większe obciążenia i w sumie musielibyśmy przeprojektować  wieźbę, a nie chcę już się wbijać w koszty.


Obecnie więźby są obliczone z dużym zapasem i nie zawsze konieczne jest przeprojektowanie więźby przy zmianie rodzaju krycia. Karpiówka Meyer-Holsen zależnie od sposobu układania da obciążenie od 50 do 90 kg/m2. To nie tak dużo, jeśli weźmiemy pod uwagę obciążenie śniegiem, które na większości terytorium kraju wynosi 100-150 kg/m2. Największy udział w tym obciążeniu ma śnieg i wiatr.  Dobrze jest zapytać konstruktora, czy zmiana pokrycia naprawdę wymusza zmianę konstrukcji.

----------


## kjuta

oo Piotrek prawdę mówi, mi nie musieli przeprojektować wiązarów ze względu na dachówkę karpiówkę i pełne deskowanie, a bałam się, że  większe obciążenie wymusi zmiany konstrukcyjne 

doczytałam o szprosach, super, że wiedeńskie, są piękne, czyli okna już zamówione ? napisz coś więcej o oknach, firma, kolor i parametry  :smile: )

----------


## PaniKasia

*kjuta*  z meyer holsenem wszędzie chyba jest problem, ja oglądałam w Euroklinkier jest też dostępny w Szczecinie w firmie Jarema ale tam nie byłam, ba nawet ich strona internetowa jest zbyt tajemnicza. A skąd jesteś? 
*piotrek0m*Niestety u nas konstrukcja więźby tego nie dzwignie :smile:  tzn dzwignie ale bez żadnej rezerwy, tez mamy wiązary i przy projekcie rozmawialiśmy z konstruktorem pytał o rodzaj pokrycie wtedy absolutnie nie było mowy o karpiówce. Mój mąż jak mu ogłosiłam, że chcę karpiówkę wyliczył, że trzeba by było przeprojektować troszkę więźbę, 20proc. droższe byłoby też ułożenie jej dlatego mimo, że wiązary jeszcze nie sa zamówione to odpuszczam, mogę dopłacić tylko do samej dachówki. 
Zamawiacie rolety zewnętrzne?

----------


## mania_ania

nie wiem czy to pytanie do wszystkich, ale odpowiem  :smile: 
ja zamawiam i głównym argumentem "za" nie jest antywłamanowość, bo to nie są rolety antywałamaniowe.
Z rolet korzystam u Siostry i przydają się:
- w upalne dni, kiedy słońce od południa zagląda do domu. po zamknięciu rolet, jest wyraźnie chłodniej niż gdyby były niezamknięte. okna pozostają otwarte
- w czasie, burzy, deszczu, gradu, dużego wiatru - zamykam rolety i jest cicho i ciepło. Kiedyś była taka wichura, że złamała drzewo w ogrodzie, pioruny trzaskały, i przyjemnie było przymknąć część rolet.
- spałam sama z małym dzieckiem kilka dni u Siostry latem i wieczorem jak już było ciemno to czułam się nieswojo w domu sama. wszędzie okna, ciągle mi się wydawało, że ktoś zagląda  :smile:  zasłoniłam wtedy rolety i po prostu czułam się bezpiecznie.
pomimo tego, że rolety nie są antywłamaniowe, stanowią barierę, może włączy się alarm, może ktoś zauważy złodzieja... może...
nie zamierzam zasłaniać wszystkich rolet wychodząc z domu.




> Zamawiacie rolety zewnętrzne?

----------


## piotrek0m

Rolety zewnętrze są bardzo praktyczne, oceniam to jako jedną z lepszych decyzji, choć wiele osób mi odradzało ! Schowane pod tynkiem, sterowane elektrycznie. Zalety przedstawione w poprzednim komentarzu są całkowicie zasadne i je dostrzegam, choć jeszcze nie mieszkam  :smile: 

Ja mam dachówkę Meyer-Holsen, aczkolwiek nie karpiówkę. Dachówka ta rzadko się sprzedaje to i dlatego mało gdzie można ją obejrzeć.

----------


## kjuta

ja z rolet zrezygnowałam, być może będę jeszcze żałować tej decyzji, ale do mojej bryły domu po prostu nie pasowały, od wewnątrz będę się roletować  :wink:

----------


## Bejaro

Meyer-Holsen do zobaczenia w Gliwicach jak chcesz namiar to napiszę na priv bo nie wiem czy tu można i nie zostanę posądzona o reklamę.

----------


## s2weczka

Zamawiam rolety na wszystkie okna, będą zlicowane ze ścianą i sterowane elektrycznie, nie będą antywłamaniowe bo nie wydaje mi się aby była taka potrzeba. Dobry system alarmowy wraz z monitoringiem powinien załatwić sprawy bezpieczeństwa.

----------


## kjuta

*Bejaro* poproszę o namiary  :smile:

----------


## Bejaro

> *Bejaro* poproszę o namiary


Proszę już.

----------


## PaniKasia

Też kompletnie nie wierzę w antywłamaniowość rolet, ale uważam je za mega praktyczne i mega...brzydkie no ale nie mam żadnej alternatywy a rolet wewnętrznych nie lubię, wolałabym zasłony, a do całkowitego zaciemnienia właśnie rolety zewn., bardzo podobają mi się drewniane okiennice wewnętrzne i dla nich chciałam zrezygnować z rolet zewnętrznych ale wycena powaliła mnie na glebę i do tej pory nie mogę sie pozbierać :bash:  
u nas zaraz wieniec :wiggle:

----------


## kjuta

*Kasiu* właśnie z tego powodu, że wg mnie będą szpecić, nie zdecydowałam się na rolety, do nowoczesnej bryły jak najbardziej
wieniec ? czyli zakończenie prac murarskich ?

----------


## PaniKasia

no jeszcze ścianki działowe trzeba wymurować ale pomału do przodu, wiązary to moment i dachówka, chyba będzie orea9 najtańsza płaska i tyle tylko niestety nie występuję w wersji z połyskiem, zaglądam do Ciebie i szykuje się klasa domek :smile:

----------


## dropsec

A czy ktos z Was rozwazal zamiast rolet zaluzje fasadowe? Pytam bo bardzo mocno sie nad nimi zastanawiam. Glownie ze wzgledu na mozliwosc dokladnym sterowaniem wpadajacym swiatlem i wizualnoscia ogolna.

----------


## kjuta

*dropsec* mi ze względów wizualnych bardziej się podobają fasadowe, ale także nie pasują do mojej bryły domu
trochę ludzi na forum ma takie i sobie chwali
czytałeś ten wątek ?

*PaniKasiu* orea 9 jest świetna, owszem bez połysku, ale ponadczasowa  :smile:  na kiedy masz wiązary ? ja najpóźniej za 3 tyg

----------


## PaniKasia

Żaluzje fasadowe owszem, niewątpliwie mają swoje zalety ale pasują do nowoczesnej bryły domu, a tu jak widzisz szprosy te sprawy :wink:  są tez okiennice zewnętrzne mogą być klasyczne i takie przesuwne na prowadnicach bardziej nowoczesne tylko te ceny :bash:  nie wiem jak ceny żaluzji fasadowych ale w nowoczesnej bryle na pewno wolałabym zaluzje fasadowe niz rolety zewnętrzne.

----------


## PaniKasia

kjuta nie wiem dokładnie kiedy wiązary, myślę, że lada moment my mamy ekipę od A do Z z materiałem po ich stronie dlatego cała logistyka leży po stronie wykonawcy, dla mnie to mega ulga bo na budowę udało mi się dotrzec może ze 2 razy, cieszę się że orea się podoba, miło, bo już sie napaliłam na tę karpiówkę i trochę mnie przez moment serducho rozbolało, ale szkoda mi pieniążków, a ta tez jest ponadczasowa, żal mi połysku bo lubię ale co tam na pociechę może mąż błyskotkę kupi :wink:

----------


## keisut

Witam Wszystkich,My dopiero czekamy na PNB,mam nadzieje ze do Lipca wyleje fundament i ocieple,taki jest plan na ten rok.....Pozdrawiam

----------


## kjuta

*PaniKasiu* rozumiem, a z jakiegoś gotowego projektu korzystasz czy indywidualny ?

*keisut* szybkiego PnB! masz już ekipę ?

----------


## SGS2013

Jest jeszcze jeden dodatni plus rolet - w bardzo zimne dni (a zwłaszcza noce, bo wtedy bez żalu można wszystkie opuścić) dość znacznie ograniczają straty ciepła, o ok. 30%. Inny dodatni minus - okna trzyszybowe zatrzymują dużo światła. U mnie w domu, jeszcze bez tynków, w środku dnia rozproszone światło jest lekko przyciemnione a pochmurny dzień jest nawet półmrok. I dlatego lepiej przed tynkami rozważyć jakąś instalację elektryczną pozwalającą na ekonomiczne doświetlenie pomieszczeń w dzień, zwłaszcza taki listopadowy lub grudniowy, aby nie trzeba było odpalać kryształowego żyrandola. :smile:

----------


## ewitek

Długo przerabialismy temat rolet, mieliśmy ich finalnie nie robić, ale jednak zdecydowalismy się na podtynkowe Integro z cofnietymi nadprożami. Akurat kwestia "antywłamaniowości" akurat chcieliśmy zrezygnować z rolet, żeby potencjalny złodziej nie miał widocznej informacji, ze nas nie ma w domu, druga sprawa to kwiatki na parapecie - trzeba zrezygnować, bo w robocze dni byłyby dość niedoświetlone. To tyle minusów, na plus przekonała nas ochrona przed wiatrami, które w okolicy bywają dość mocne, szyby się mniej brudzą, można sobie zrobić latem od południa lekki półcień spuszczając lekko rolety, no i wieczorem można się jednym przyciskiem odizolować od wścibskich sąsiadów. Niestety taka przyjemność to wydatek ok 20tys, jak nie więcej, ale zawsze można zamontować same skrzynki i wyprowadzenia na silniki, a rolety dokupić później. 
Padła tutaj kwesta, ze pakiety trzyszybowe ograniczają światło. Najlepsze wkłady 3-szybowe są z dużą odległością między szybami np 4-18-4-18-4, one mają najlepsze parametry LT powyżej 73%. Wszystkie cieńsze wklady szybowe są pokrywane chemicznie tlenkami, stąd wartość LT może mieć nawet 53%! Warto na to zwrócić uwagę, bo sprzedawcy okien bardzo często są w tym temacie niedouczeni.
U nas mury ruszyły w górę, do piątku ma być wymurowany cały parter. Och, jak coś się dzieje na budowie i nie jest przy okazji sknocone (na razie otwory okienne i drzwiowe wymurowane do centymetra) , to oko cieszy  :Smile:

----------


## s2weczka

PaniKasia: czy możesz podzielić się informacjami o  powierzchni dachu i na ile wyliczyli Ci dachówkę orea9?

----------


## kjuta

*SGS2013* w swoim zamku masz rolety ?? no czuję się zaskoczona ;P

*ewitek* wrócę do Twojego posta o szybach, jak tylko ogarnę całościowo temat dachu, bo normalnie czytam i nie rozumiem, czytam i nie pamiętam, co czytam  :wink:  ale widzę że odpowiednio wczesnie zabraliście się do omawiania kwestii rolet/okien, super macie ekipę, skoro co do cm trzyma wymiary, ja się z moją muszę przepychać, dziś mam KB na budowie i zobaczymy jak to sę zakończy

----------


## mania_ania

Ja będę miala rolety montowane we wnece okiennej. Czyli nadproze jest podniesione o wysokosc skrzynki. Przy cofnietym nadprozu skrzynka nie schowalaby mi sie w warstwie ocieplenia. Rolet bedzie 12. 5 ręcznych,  na krotkich oknach i 7 elektrycznych na duzych oknach. Koszt z montazem to 11 700 zl. Zamawialam tam gdzie okna

----------


## piotrek0m

> Niestety taka przyjemność to wydatek ok 20tys, jak nie więcej, ale zawsze można zamontować same skrzynki i wyprowadzenia na silniki, a rolety dokupić później.


Skąd wy takie ceny bierzecie ? Za 14 rolet integry z silnikami zapłaciłem 9 tyś? Może przy większych powierzchniach przeszkleń będzie to 11-12 tyś... no ale 20 tyś ?

----------


## SGS2013

> *SGS2013* w swoim zamku masz rolety ?? no czuję się zaskoczona ;P


Zamek będzie kolejny jak życia i kasy wystarczy. Na razie to tylko mały domek z niewielkim murkiem obronnym od południowo-wschodniej strony, dlatego nie jest przygotowany na każdą wojnę. :big grin:

----------


## keisut

kjuta- nie mam jeszcze ekipy bo chce tylko wylac fundament w tym roku i ocieplic,i tyle,mam nadzieje ze to dlugo nie będzie trwalo ta papierologia

----------


## kjuta

a kto będzie robił fundamenty ? Ty sam ?

----------


## keisut

nie,nie,znajomego ojciec bo jest budowlancem

----------


## keisut

i dom

----------


## keisut

i jak Wam sie podoba?

----------


## kjuta

do jakiego pomieszczenia jest to małe okno przy wejściu na taras ?
ogólnie projekt ok wizualnie  :smile: )

----------


## keisut

tam będzie pralnia,dlatego dalismy okienko

----------


## ewitek

Piotrek0m po pierwsze za rolety w kolorze niestandardowym (np złoty dąb) jest dopłata, za rolety na okna o szerokości 270cm (a mamy takie 2) tak samo, bo pancerz musi być grubszy, dodatkowo we wszystkich silniki sterowane radiowo, przełączniki indywidualne dla części z nich i 2 piloty do ich obsługi (góra i dół) + robocizna. Taką dostaliśmy wycenę z Krispolu. Same rolety sterowane ręcznie może kosztowałyby 10 tys, ale u nas w grę wchodzi tylko elektryka. Okien mamy ok. 20m2, sztuk 15. 
Na rolety nadstawne takie jak montuje maniaania nie zdecydowaliśmy się z uwagi na mostki termiczne powstające nad roletą i na długie nadproża, rolety niezalecane dla szerokich okien powyżej 2,5m. U nas roleta się schowa w styropianie, bo planujemy dać 20cm.
Kjuta, przez temat okien zaczęliśmy się przegryzać zimą, jak był zastój budowlany, najpierw dużo czytalismy, a w ferie pojeździliśmy, poogladaliśmy i pozbieraliśmy kosztorysy. Na okna z pakietem trzyszybowym dostaliśmy wyceny od 22tys do 35! Niestety znowu kolor robi cenę. Nadal nie jesteśmy w 100% zdecydowani jakie, bo nas kolor ogranicza, ale ostatnia nasze decyzja to były Canadian Jezierskiego (niestety nie było nam dane oglądnąć takich okien na żywo, może ktoś z was zna kogoś, kto w okolicach Krakowa zamontował taki kolor?). Drugi nasz wariant to Soft cherry albo Sienna rosso. Niestety do Soft cherry jest problem z roletami i tu kółko się zamyka.. Podejrzewam, że z początkiem czerwca będziemy zamawiać okna, więc trzeba szybko wrócić do tematu. Choć na razie wybieramy komin.
Co do ścian, to może wreszcie zła passa się od nas odwróciła, bo na etapie fundamentów mieliśmy tyle partactw i poprawek, że limit nieszczęść powinien się już wyczerpać, teraz tylko murarze mogli sobie pokląć, jak przez 3 dni rozmierzali pierwszą warstwę bloczków i nakombinowali się, żeby kąty były proste a budynek trzymał wymiary. Ale trzeba przyznać, udało im się to zrobić kosztem tego, że miejscami ściana wystaje na styropian a miejscami chowa się do środka. Ważne, że wymiary pomieszczeń są takie jak trzeba, choć mało za murowanie nie płacimy (ok. 32zł za m2)

----------


## PaniKasia

hejka, my dziś po wizytach w salonach okiennych i kilka decyzji za nami. Na pewno odpadają szprosy międzyszybowe, są nieestetyczne są bo są. Wiedeńskie robią wrażenie i dwie firmy, w których dziś byliśmy udzielają bezproblemowo gwarancji na szprosy wiedeńskie choć podobno często bywa z tym kłopot. Nie wiem teraz czy szprosy dać po całości czy tylko na górze okna...mniej problemów z myciem a efekt też niczego sobie. No i niestety małżonek przykręcił kurek z kasą i albo płaska dachówka albo rolety zewnętrzne, no i bierzemy dachówkę. Jakoś to przeboleje.
*kjuta* u nas projekt indywidualny
*keisut* ładna parteróweczka, nasza też na plane litery L, widzę że też trochę dachu macie... u nas ok 340mkw, wycena ale razem z orynnowaniem, oknami dachowymi, foliami, membranami i gwozdziami to od 35 tys do 37tys tylko różnie liczą ilość dachówek u nas jedni policzyli 2880 sztuk a inni 3200 takze mega rozstrzał

----------


## kjuta

*Kasiu*
ha nie chciałam pisać, że międzyszybowe wyglądają tandetnie, żeby nie odbierać Ci radości ogladania, przegladania  :smile:  podaj nazwy tych dwóch firm, sama wykorzystam Twoją już zdobytą wiedzę  :smile: 
trzeba uważać na tych wykonawców, upewnij się od razu, czy można dokonać zwrotu niewykorzystanych dachówek, ale rozstrzał faktycznie spory,  a ile wynosi Ci robocizna dachu ? jakiej firmy rynny ?
też się zastanawiam, czy tylko u góry zrobić podział, też nadaje elegancji, zysuje styl i rozwiązuje ppośrednio problem z myciem tych jakze pieknych ale cholernie problematycznych w myciu szprosów  :wink: 

*ewitek* trochę zazdroszczę, bo rozpracowaliście temat okien bardzo szczegółowo, ja musiałam na hura się zastanawiać nad np roletami już na etapie murowania i zamawiania nadproży (u mnie gotowe) i wtedy też na szybko przeczytałam o mostkach ciepła, co prawda ludzie starają się je wyeliminować, ale jak znalazłam sprzeczne opinie, to dałam sobie sposób zwłaszcza że stylistycznie u mnie nie pasowałyby
w firmach okiennych nie prosiłaś o adresy realizacji interesujących  Cię kolorów ? ja dostałam adresy realizacji interesującej mnie dachówki, mogłam na żywo zobaczyć jak się prezentuje na dachu
co na dach planujesz ?

----------


## keisut

PaniKasia  nom dosc spory dach ale bez okien dachowych

----------


## PaniKasia

*kjuta* kobito! Ty mi pisz od razu jak wiesz że kicz i lipa bo ja tu już wizje miałam, że okna mam piękne i mycia nie za dużo, a tu taka MASAKRA, ale już nie mam złudzen :big lol:  będę wyć do księżyca jak okna będą brudne i błagać co by mi się chciało tak jak mi się nie chce :big grin:  Najgorsze, że mąż upiera się przy całych oknach w szprosach, a mnie się oba warianty podobają no nic zobaczymy. U nas MS okna i Firma OKNO ale raczej ta pierwsza, profesjonalne podejście i nie ma hasła NIE DA RADY, czekam na jeszcze jedną wycenę ale niby na wiedeńskie gwarancji nie ma, zobaczymy jak się producent do tego ustosunkuje. Ale to wszystko Zachodniopomorskie :smile:  Zwroty dachówek mnie nie interesują bo  mam opcję z materiałem. A z rynnami sama nie wiem albo stalowe albo PVC. A Ty jakie chcesz rynny? Dla mnie one wszystkie podobne, na pewno odpuszczam tytan -cynk-kasa. W umowie mam robena i i rynny pcv wiadomo jak chce lepiej to dopłacam.
*keisut* my mamy 4 duże okna bo to parterówka ale do adaptacji na cele rozrywkowe jest na górze 50mkw i mam zamiar je wykorzystać, to ile u Was tego dachu chyba z 400mkw?

----------


## mania_ania

ja mam ok. 37m2 rolet i nie chciałam na pilota. To była bardzo szybka decyzja  :smile:  wystarczy mi, że teraz ciągle szukamy pilota od telewizora, dekodera czy klimatyzacji. Nawet nam proponowano jeden pilot do wszystkiego w domu, no  to by było jakby ten się zgubił  :bash: 
co do mostka cieplnego to ciekawa sprawa, bo u 3 sprzedawców, którzy mi wyceniali okna i rolety i na forum dostałam informacje, że nadstawne są cieplejsze od podtynkowych. Podtynkowe wychodzą poza lico muru, więc styropianu jest mniej na nich niż na reszcie elewacji. Ale jakoś bardzo w temat się nie wgłębiałam. nie budujemy domu energooszczędnego, choć zwracamy uwagę na mostki cieplne itd., staramy się używać "ciepłych" materiałów i rozwiązań, w ramach możliwości finansowych.
to się od razu pochwalę, ze przeszedł nasz wniosek o dofinansowanie do pompy ciepła PW  :wiggle:

----------


## piotrek0m

Warto pomyśleć o sterowaniu grupowym roletami i odpowiednio wykonać instalację. Warto też pomyśleć o sterowaniu rolet za pomocą centrali alarmowej, co umożliwi np. zdalne zamknięcie rolet za pomocą komendy SMS .

----------


## ewitek

Piotrek0m słuszna uwaga, my tak chcielibyśmy zrobić, sterowanie strefowe i indywidualne, a pilot będzie sobie wisiał na ścianie w stałym miejscu, te bardziej zaawansowane i programowalne mają takie opcje. Co do podpinania do centrali alarmowej to jeszcze nie wiemy.
Co do rolet nadstawnych, to mówią że mostek tworzy się w miejscu wysuwania się rolety, do środka skrzynki wchodzi zimne powietrze, które nie jest izolowane od strony mieszkania. Dlatego też większość sprzedawców daje do takich rolet do skrzynki styropian - warto na to zwrócić uwagę, żeby jednak ten styropian był.
Kjuta, akurat tego koloru nikt w pobliżu nie brał, więc jest problem, a fotki z netu to wiadomo przekłamują kolory. Z głupim złotym dębem są numery, bo inaczej kolor wygląda w pochmurny dzień, a inaczej jak na niego słońce poświeci.

----------


## mania_ania

Tak. Tak styropian musi byc. I jakas pianka jeszcze. Do alarmu mozna rozne rzeczy podlaczyc tylko trzeba wziac lepsza centrale. Mam pytanie o alarm. Czy robicie czujki pir w kazdym pomieszczeniu? I czy zamawialiscie okna z kontaktronami?

----------


## kjuta

*Kasia* co ja tam będę gadać wcześniej, myślałam, że wiesz jak to wygląda i może Ci się podoba, o gustach ponoć się nie dyskutuje  :wink:  ale ulżyło mi, że mamy te same poglądy  :big grin:  też dostałam namiary na MS i w sumie może już jutro do nich się wybiorę  :smile: 
a jak różnica między tytan cynkiem ? miedzianych nie biorę, bo ich się nie maluję, więc słabo widzę zestawienie kolorystyczne z czarnym dachem, pozostaje tytan cynk lub aluminium, pvc mają najmniejszą żywotność, a z tego co widziałam ale może się mylę niewielka jest różnica cenowa tzn niewielka przy całościowym koszcie dachu

*mania ania* super, że dofinansowanie dostaliście do PC, cieszę się razem z Tobą  :smile:

----------


## ewitek

My chyba będziemy montować własne kontraktony w trakcie montowania okien (jedna mała dziurka w ramie), potencjalna ekipa, którą mamy na oku zgodziła nam się na to bez utraty gwarancji, sama nie chce tego robić, a te fabrycznie montowane to jakaś kosmiczna cena ponad 100zł za 1 kontrakton. Ale to się wszystko okaże w trakcie. Co do czujek no to chyba w każdym pomieszczeniu z oknem, ale na razieie jeszcze o tym nie myślimy, póki co zaczynają nam szalować schody.

----------


## piotrek0m

Z kontraktonami jest różnie, te montowane fabtycznie są droższe, ale estetycznie ukrywają kable i estetycznie są osadzone w ramie. Nie każdy producnet też podtrzyma gwarancję na samodzielny montaż. Ja mam montowane fabrycznie. Jaki styropina w skrzynce nie będzie to i tak będzie go za mało. Dlatego cofa się nadproże i daje więcej styropianu niż będzie w skrzynce. No i pytanie jak estetycznie wygląda skrzynka od środka nad oknem? Nie specjalnie, Skrzynka osadzona pod tynkiem wygląda najestetyczniej - bo nie widać jej wcale,ani z zewnątrz, ani od środka. Oczywiście przy dużych oknach trzeba dać nawet 20 cm ocieplenia, żeby ją zakryć.... ale 20 cm ma skądoinąd inne zalety.

----------


## mania_ania

No właśnie to był ten problem, u mnie skrzynki by wystawały a dajemy 15cm styropianu. Stwierdziłam, że bez przesady, nie będę zwiększała styropianu na całym domu o rolety, które i tak tanie nie są.
skrzynki od środka na szczęście widziałam u sąsiadki i ich nie zauważyłam, więc mam nadzieję, że u mnie też ktoś tak ładnie to obrobi  :smile:  co ma być to będzie 
wśród sąsiadów nikt nie ma kontaktronów, ba niektórzy nawet nie słyszeli o nich. a sąsiadów buduje się pięciu. My będziemy mieli fabrycznie montowane, punktowe (są jeszcze obwodowe, ale alarm aktywuje się przy uchyleniu okna). Wyceny były takie firma 1 - 97zł/skrzydło, firma 2 - 150zł/skrzydło, firma 3 - 30zł/skrzydło. finalnie Pan z firmy 3 zapomniał ich wycenić i będą w gratisie :roll eyes:  dlatego też pytam o te czujki PIR, ja chce tylko w przedpokojach, mąż w każdym pomieszczeniu. Dla mnie kontaktrony stanowią zaporę nr 1, a jak ktoś już wejdzie, to nie będzie siedział w jednym pokoju (tak myślę :wink: ), więc jak wyjdzie to i tak uruchomi alarm. takie mam dylematy, bo za miesiąc wchodzi elektryk i muszę się zdecydować  :smile:

----------


## mania_ania

A jak ja się cieszę!!  :smile:  w końcu 10 tysięcy na ulicy nie leży...




> *mania ania* super, że dofinansowanie dostaliście do PC, cieszę się razem z Tobą

----------


## kjuta

kto tu debatował nad wyborem komina ? i na jakim w końcu stanęło ?

----------


## PaniKasia

*kjuta* my nie mamy kominów, więc tu się nie wypowiadam,
*mania_ania* gratuluję dofinansowania, o ile dobrze kojarzę to trzeba było odstać swoje w kolejkach od nieprzyzwoitych godzin porannych no ale warto :smile: 
A ja dziś polatałam po sklepach i chyba znalazłam swoje wymarzone drzwi wejściowe, pooglądałam też podłogi i nawet na ogrzewanie podłogowe jest w czym wybierać.

----------


## kjuta

pokaż drzwi  :smile:

----------


## mania_ania

stałam od 4 rano, ale jeden chłopak od 22, a drugi od 1.30  :smile:  potem dochodzili kolejni ludzie, w sumie do ósmej ok. 16 osób. było bardzo fajnie, pogadaliśmy sobie o budowach. ale okazało się, ze stanie w tym roku nie było potrzebne  :bash: 
w zeszłym roku alokacja skończyła się tego samego dnia, a w tym jeszcze można składać wnioski!! jest więcej kasy i mniej chętnych.
Jak ktoś jest z woj. mazowieckiego to polecam!

----------


## piotrek0m

Kontaktron bardziej ma tą zaletę, że informuje o niezamkniętym oknie, gdy załączymy np. alarm wychodząc z domu. A łatwo o tym zapomnieć, co już teraz widzę wychodząc z budowy muszę obejść dom i spojrzeć czy nie zostały otwarte okna...  Czujka PIR wykryje intruza zaraz po otworzeniu okna. Żeby wykryć włamanie na najwcześniejszym etapie należałoby montować ochronę obwodową, a następnie czujniki drgania na drzwiach i okach. Tylko, że obwodową aktywuje kot, większy ptak, a czujniki wibracyjne często włącza się w wyniku np. wiatru i ponoć trudno je wyregulować. Nie popadajmy w paranoję, w 95 % wystarczy widok syreny na budynku, chyba, że mamy kolekcję XIX wiecznych monet lub obrazów... wówczas i ochrona obwodowa nie pomoże...

----------


## mania_ania

no właśnie nie chcę przesadzić, dlatego zastanawiam się jaką opcję wybrać  :smile:

----------


## mania_ania

No i pierwsza wpadka na budowie  :sad:  nadproża  we wszystkich oknach na poddaszu zrobili o 21 cm za nisko tzn. nie podwyższyli o wysokość skrzynek roletowych eh.... trzeba będzie poprawić, no cóż i tak się cieszę że do tej pory obyło się bez żadnych problemów. Mam nadzieję, że to nie dopiero ich początek...

----------


## PaniKasia

oto one, uwaga debiut zdjęciowy na fm :smile:

----------


## mania_ania

Piękne, będę miała taki sam, albo bardzo podobny kolor.
a można wiedzieć jaka to firma?

----------


## PaniKasia

mania_ania to kolor z katalogu, choć dziś w tym właśnie kolorze miałam okazje je oglądać i wyglądały bosko, są bardziej oliwkowe. My jeszcze nie zdecydowaliśmy jaki kolor drzwi bo wciąż wahamy się co do koloru elewacji. Firma to Barański.

----------


## mania_ania

Tak czy siak są piękne  :smile:  drewniane,  prawda? Pytam o firme bo w są w w stylu naszych a my wybraliśmy Stolpaw,  ale nie znam nikogo kto by takie miał.  Ja z elewacją mam duzy problem. Chce jasną,  ale mam brzydki front domu tzn. Okna nie są ssymetrycznie rozmieszczone i przydalby sie jakis kolo choćby u gory (wejscie do domu jest od ściany szczytowej), ale zupełnie nie wiem jak to ugryźć  :sad:

----------


## PaniKasia

Tak drewniane. Muszę obejrzeć te Stolpaw bo chyba mi umknęły a studiowałam jeszcze Dallasy i Doorsy ale bez motyli w brzuchu, Miałam upatrzony model CAL ale problem z wysokością 225, i jeden model Wiktorczyka ale te musiałabym sprowadzać z Pszczyny u mnie w mieście nie ma dystrybutora ani serwisu żadnego więc odpuściłam.
a okna jakie masz? Jak białe to jasna elewacja sprawi, że brak symetrii nie będzie rzucał się w oczy, mówią, że symetria to estetyka głupców, ale ja też lubię jak wszystko jest symetryczne :roll eyes:

----------


## mania_ania

Okna biale. Bylam na budowie zeby zobaczyć te moje nieszczęsne za niskie nadproza i na razie front domu wyglada w porzadku. Wstrzymam sie z decycja dot. koloru jak juz bedzie dach i okna.

----------


## kjuta

*PaniKasiu* super drzwi, zaraz zajrzę na stronkę i obejrzę resztę z oferty  :smile: 
ja też jestem uczulona na symetrię, z daleka widzę odchyły od normy  :wink:  i czasem aż ta moja precyzja w wyłapywaniu drobnych szczegółów mnie męczy  :wink: 
dla swojego świętego spokoju to, co się dało będzie symetryczne  :smile: )

*aniamania* ja tez zastanawiam się nad kolorem drzwi, dach będę miała ciemny, okna chyba antracyt (przynajmniej z zewnątrz) ale drzwiami i bramą chciałabym trochę rozświetlić całość, ale jak na razie nie mam pomysłu czy kolorem tylko ton jaśniejszym od okien, czy innym

teraz nadproża znajdują się w miejscu, w którym teoretycznie powinny być, gdybyś nie miała rolet, ale niech Ci to poprawią

----------


## mania_ania

kjuta - kolor drzwi i bramy wybrałam, jasny szary, podobny do koloru drzwi wstawionych przez Kasię, zastanawiam się nad kolorem elewacji. 
nadproża muszą poprawić, wyjścia innego nie ma, bo nie zmniejszę okien o wysokość rolet.
za to zmieniliśmy okna otwierana na suwanki (ale nie te z wpuszczanym progiem). w salonie mamy 3 okna po 240cm każde. miały być otwierane i każde dzielone  na 3 skrzydła (czyli jedno okno 3 skrzydła po 80 cm). suwanek nawet nie wyceniałam, bo są drogie, a otwierane miały być w sumie tylko 3 skrzydła z 9. jedno okno w całości fix, ale też dzielony na 3 żeby wyglądało jak pozostałe. w sobotę przy pomiarze Pan od okien przekonywał mnie do  wyceny suwanki i zmianie: każde okno dzielone na 2 skrzydła. dwa okna jako fixy i środkowe suwane. wyszło też, że otwory jeszcze powinny być zmniejszone, co jest zgodne z projektem,bo teraz otwory mają 2 x po 260cm i środkowe 280.Zupełnie o tym zapomniałam i już nie wyobrażam sobie, zeby je zmniejszac  :smile:  za długo patrzyłam  na te wielkie dziury  :smile: .i wyszło, że okna powiększamy do wymiarów takie jakie są obecnie i czekamy na wycenę opcji 2 fixy + suwanka. i przyszła wycena wyższa od pierwotnej z oknami otwieranymi o..... 800zł  :wiggle:  i tak oto będzie suwanka i w sumie więcej szyb, bo przy podziale na 3 to dużo odpadało na profile,  słupki.

----------


## kjuta

800 zł przy całościowym koszcie, to różnica prawie żadna, 

a ja chyba zmienię koncepcję i okna zamiast antracyt wezmę dębowe

----------


## ewitek

Kjuta, teraz jeszcze możesz zmieniać, dopóki nie zamówisz. Okna w kolorze dębu i winchester fajnie się komponują do antracytowych dachów i drewnianych dodatków na elewacji.
My mamy dwa przeszklenia 270cm, chodziła mi po glowie suwanka, ale HST za drogi, a ten system odstawny nie bardzo mi się podoba.
My nadal nie wiemy czy okna Avante czy Jezierski, czy może z Pagena BlueEvolution (najtańsza opcja), ale teraz ważniejsza sprawa to komin i okna dachowe, bo podobno na te trzyszybowe czeka się ze 3-4 tygodnie!
Jaki komin dajecie, prefabrykowany czy murowany? Jeśli prefabrykowany to jakiej firmy?

----------


## PaniKasia

hej :smile: 
*kjuta* to spora zmiana z tymi oknami się szykuje, mnie jakoś nie przekonują okna w dwóch kolorach na zewn i od wewnątrz inaczej. Jak otworzę jedno skrzydło to będzie widać dwa kolory, nie widzę tego oj nie :no:  

U nas też suwanek nie będzie, choć bardzo mi się podobają. W naszym przypadku była by to sztuka dla sztuki największe okno 360/225 ( 4x90) jest co prawda otwierane ale to nie jest okno tarasowe, tarasowe mamy 180/225 a przy takim małym oknie nie ma sensu się brać za suwanki. Okno tarasowe będzie miało obniżony próg tak aby komfortowo korzystało się z tarasu i to tyle faneberii okiennych :wink:  

Też mam zagwostkę odnośnie elewacji. Właściwie wszystko miałam już dopięte, czarna glazurowana dachówka, szara elewacja, białe okna i brama i czerwone drzwi :wink:  dachówka się zmieniła i w ogóle tak patrzyłam codziennie na tą wizualizację i już mi się znudziła :tongue:

----------


## kjuta

*Kasia* też zastanawiałam się nad tym, że będzie widać dwukolor, ale tak naprawdę będę jedynie otwierać drzwi tarasowe, resztę tylko do mycia przy WM, 99% czasu będzie zamknięte, nie sądzę, aby mnie to raziło, podjadę jeszcze do salonu sprawdzić, jak to wygląda na żywo
na jakie parametry zwrócić uwagę ?
ja jeszcze nie wiem, czy chcę okno dachowe, a jeśli już to jakiej wielkości, będzie ktoś miał świetlik ? jak tak, jakiej firmy i kształtu ?

kominy mam schiedla, postawiłam na niemiecką jakość

----------


## mania_ania

również komin schiedla
okna dachowe 2, tylko w łazienkach. Roto designo współczynnik 1,2

----------


## kjuta

j mam schiedla 2 spalinowe, 1 do gazu:rondo i avant plus trzy wentylacyjne,

----------


## tomek1haczyk

Witam wszystkich sympatyków forum! Już sporo się tu dowiedziałem a to przecież dopiero początek.  :wink:  Planuję rozpocząć budowę w okolicy sierpnia. Na razie finalizacja zakupu działki, więc jeszcze sporo biurokracji mnie czeka. Projekt Afrodyta MG Projekt.

----------


## ewitek

A my się właśnie dowiedzieliśmy, że do kotła kondensacyjnego nie ma co kupować systemowego kotła z wkładem ceramicznym, tylko wentylacylny z włożoną rurką dedykowaną konkretnym kotłom bo:
1. Często mają nieprecyzyjnie dobraną średnicę wkładu (są za szerokie), 
2. Skroplona woda trafia bezposrednio z komina do kanalizacji zamiast do kotła
3. Firmy takie jak Vaillant nie dają gwarancji na kotły w przypadku do podłączenia do komina systemowego
4. Takie rozwiazanie jest duzo droższe.
Tak więc pozostaje nam zdecydować się szybko na konkretny model kotła. Wy macie już wybrane? Bo my mamy aktualnie mętlik w głowie.

----------


## kjuta

PoczytajTu m.inn. jeden z wątków
ja jak pisałam mam systemowy

----------


## Artemika

A ja mam pytanko na szybko - czy zmiana stropu jest zmiana istatną? Chcemy zmienić u siebie stropy i wykasować słup i architekci radzą nam nie zmieniać w projekcie tylko do PnB składać jak jest a pózniej w dzienniku budowy odnotować zmiany przez kierownika. Czy tak można zrobić?

----------


## mother_nature

Zależy z jakiego stropu na jaki, bo np. z monolitycznego na drewniany to jest zmiana istotna i dlatego my szukaliśmy projektu z gotowym stropem, który chcemy. Nam powiedziano, że to są grube zmiany konstrukcyjne wymagające przeprojektowania, więc kierownikiem się nie załatwi. Zmianę stropu wyceniono nam na 1,5 tys. zł.

----------


## ewitek

My zmienialiśmy terivę na strop monolityczny i przesuwaliśmy jeden słup, ale konstruktor kierbuda przeliczał parametry nośności podciągów.
Kjuta znam ten wątek, między innymi tutaj co człowiek to inne zdanie, do tego dochodzi jeszcze boczne wyrzucanie spalin (choć podobno w takim przypadku spalanie gazu jest 10% większe) . No cóż my chyba zrobimy kształtki wentylacyjne i wsadzimy tam podwójną rurę dedykowaną kotłowi, tylko jakiemu... Macie już wybrane kotły? 
A komin... Wahamy się między IBF a Schiedlem, kurde różnica 1500zł to trochę dużo...

----------


## kjuta

a IBF ma dobre opinie ? to bierz tańszy
u mnie już za późno na te dywagacje, mam schiedla, nie robiłam wyceny po konkurencjach no i do gazu mam spalinowy fi 200, jakoś będę musiała z tym żyć

też mnie wkq... ta poglądowa walka między samcami alfa  :mad:  człowiek chce się dowiedzieć czegoś wartościowego, a musi przebrnąć przez kilkadziesiąt bzdurnych wpisów, udowadnianie że masło jest lepsze od margaryny i kto je margarynę ten ciemniak i chory na umyśle  :bash:  co prawda bez tych kłótni też mam masło w głowie, bo są sprzeczne opinie eh... naprawdę wiele trzeba się nauczyć, żeby na spokojnie dom wybudować

----------


## Artemika

Ewitek - to my takie same zmiany, terrive i drewniany na dwa monolityczne plus usunięcie słupa. Gotowca takiego nie było wiec musimy zmienić i właśnie nam doradzają zeby po pozwoleniu. Potencjalny kierownik i architekt o uprawnieniach konstruktora mówi ze on to policzy i załatwi ale nie na papierze - w sensie ze powie ekipie jak to zrobić i podpisze zmianę w dzienniku. Mam tez druga opcje - za 1800 konstruktor z biura gdzie kupowaliśmy projekt nam zrobi wyliczenia ale tez na projekt nie naniosą. I nie wiem co robic - wole mieć te wyliczenia chyba jednak bo jakos nie bardzo mi sie podoba robienie tego na zasadzie "podpisze sie i bedzie dobrze"

Mothernature - ja mam wycenę na 1800 za dwa stropy i likwidacje słupa ale bez nanoszenia na projekt, dopiero do wykorzystania na etapie budowy. Glupieję juz a tu dopiero papierki

PS zgadzam sie z przedmówcami odnośnie przekopywania sie przez stosy "mądrości" na forum. Czasem ciezko znaleźć na szybko istotne informacje

----------


## pepa

Artemika -a nie pomyslalas zeby zmienic projektanta/architekta???
Dziwne jest to ze architekt nie chce sie pod tym podpisac.....tylko lepiej "zwalic "jakby co na kier.bud.
Ja tez bylam u takiego architakta 2tyg temu....krzyknela mi 2000 za adaptacje(z zastrzezenoem ze bez zadnych zmian)jak jej powiedzielismy ze chcemy zmienic 3 rzeczy:
Strop drewnany na betonowy
Z wiazarow na więzbę
Kąt nachylenia podnieść

 to rzucila projekt na stol i powiedziala ze ona nic nie przelicza....i zadnych zmian konstrukc.nie robi i ze mam znalezc inny projekt.
Nie wnikam czy jej sie nie chce czy nie umie przeliczyc.....ale napewno 2 tys.ode mnie nie dostanie....zmoenilam projektanta...jutro jade sie z nim spotkac.Jest z ozarowa maz.wiec jak bede po spotkaniu z nim to jak chcesz dam Ci namiar.
Oczywiscie powiedzial ze bez problemu takie zmiany.
W czasie budowy nie radze takich zmian robic....bo pozniej i tak musisz ewentualnie brac architekta do zrobienia inwentaryzacji.(tak zrobila moja znajoma, pozmieniala w trakcie budowy ze dom byl podobmy ale nie do tego co w projekcie i starostwo robilo jej problemy,a raczej sama sobie je zrobila,dlatego odradzam
Pozdr)

----------


## janek60

Witam mam pytanie zamierzam rozpocząć w tym roku 
budowę domu z użytkowym poddaszem+1 garaż  w woj. Dolnośląskim 
    Powierzchnia użytkowa 128.29 m²
    • garaż 23.60 m²
    • strych 14.29 m²
    • kotłownia 10.44 m

Powierzchnia netto:225m

otrzymałem następującą ofertę.
Stan Surowy otwarty z dachem (dachówka ceramiczna)+okna dachowe z 
materiałem 167.508 PLN.
Z góry dziękuję za opinie.

----------


## mania_ania

Trochę mało danych
jaki strop? teriva czy lany?
schody wew. lane?
dach dwuspadowy czy wielospadowy? jakieś lukarny? 
ile m2 dachu?
garaż w bryle?
powierzchnia netto po powierzchnia całkowita?





> Witam mam pytanie zamierzam rozpocząć w tym roku 
> budowę domu z użytkowym poddaszem+1 garaż  w woj. Dolnośląskim 
>     Powierzchnia użytkowa 128.29 m²
>     • garaż 23.60 m²
>     • strych 14.29 m²
>     • kotłownia 10.44 m
> 
> Powierzchnia netto:225m
> 
> ...

----------


## kjuta

Janek nie wygląda to na tanio, ale też znowu jakoś super drogo też nie, proponuję zrobić wycenę jeszcze przynajmniej u 2 ekip, poproś o rozłożenie kosztorysu na etapy, np fundamenty robocizna plus materiał, co z kosztami dodatkowymi np koparka ubijarka, jakiś transport piasku, masz to wliczone w cenę ?
skseruj sobie ze 3-4 razy projekt i daj do wyceny w hurtowniach, aby policzono materiały, z tym że taką wycenę zrobią Ci po łebkach, w rozmowie na konkretny towar można już lepiej negocjować, ale też będziesz miał mniej więcej pojęcie ile kasy na materiał, poproś w tych hurtowniach o przeliczenie stali, beton też jest drogi jeśli z projektu umiesz wyliczyć ilość m3 to przemnóz to średnio przez 250 zł i jakoś sklecisz kosztorys, wtedy będzie można powiedzieć czy coś jest tanio czy nie

budujesz z jakiegoś powtarzalnego projektu ? to wtedy też można poszukać inwestorów realizacji takiego samego projektu i podpytać o koszty

----------


## Artemika

Pepa - to czwarty architekt którego odwiedziłam z tym tematem i trzech zupełnie nie chciało się podjąc a czwarty powiedzial że zrobi tą zmianę na etapie budowy - sam ma uprawienia kierownika budowy i mówi że się sam pod tym podpisze. To samo zresztą mówi mi biuro u ktorego kupowałam projekt, konstruktor zrobi wyliczenia ale jako załącznik a nie na projekcie. Daj znać w takim razie po spotkaniu z architektem, chętnie się z nim spotkam. Jestem z Bemowa to do Ozarowa mam dosłownie kilka km.

----------


## janek60

Cytat Napisał janek60 Zobacz post
Witam mam pytanie zamierzam rozpocząć w tym roku
budowę domu z użytkowym poddaszem+1 garaż w woj. Dolnośląskim
Powierzchnia użytkowa 128.29 m²
• garaż 23.60 m²
• strych 14.29 m²
• kotłownia 10.44 m

Powierzchnia netto:225m

otrzymałem następującą ofertę.
Stan Surowy otwarty z dachem (dachówka ceramiczna)+okna dachowe z
materiałem 167.508 PLN.
Z góry dziękuję za opinie.


Trochę mało danych
jaki strop? teriva czy lany?
schody wew. lane?
dach dwuspadowy czy wielospadowy? jakieś lukarny?
ile m2 dachu?
garaż w bryle?
powierzchnia netto po powierzchnia całkowita?

Odpowiedź:Strop teriva,schody wew lane,
dach dwuspadowy (powierzchnia 240 m2)
Garaż w bryle.

A cena w rozkładzie na etapy:

1.Ławy fundamentowe:*8450 PLN*
2.Mury Fundamentowe* 23900*
3.Mury 25  *24500*
4 Strop teriva *29400*
5.Mury Nośne poddasza *26490*
6.Dach+okna+dachowka ceramiczna *54700*


W którym ewentualnie miejscu moge zejsc z cenny :smile:  :smile:

----------


## kjuta

to jest materiał z robocizną ?
jeśli tak, to musisz naprawdę zrobic sobie wyceny okien, dachówki, stropu teriva, z czego budujesz ? porotherm silka, ytong ?
będziesz miał wstępne koszty Twojego projektu, Twojej powierzchni itd i dopiero wtedy można porównywać

----------


## mania_ania

No i tak jak kjuta pisała,  dopytaj co z:
Skoczkiem do piachu,
Wibratorem,Wibratorem do betonu
Koparką,
Piachem do zasypki,
Stemplami, drewnem na szalunki, 
Czyj to koszt? 
Dach deskowany czy membrana,
Jakie okna: profile, szyby itd.
Np. Mój dach, dwuspadowy 214m2 kosztuje - 10tys. Robocizna i 22tys. Dachówka, membrana, łaty i kontrłaty, orynnowanie, blacha, 2 okna dachowe.

----------


## janek60

Wszystko po stronie wykonawcy:
Skoczkiem do piachu,
Wibratorem,Wibratorem do betonu
Koparką,Piach do zasypki,
Stemple, drewno na szalunki, 
6 okien dachowych fakro.

----------


## pepa

Artemika wrocilam od architekta.
Jestsmy zadowoleni z rozmowy,bez porównania do rozmowy z poprzednim.
Decydujemy sie. :smile:

----------


## piotrek0m

> J
> skseruj sobie ze 3-4 razy projekt i daj do wyceny w hurtowniach, aby policzono materiały, z tym że taką wycenę zrobią Ci po łebkach, w rozmowie na konkretny towar można już lepiej negocjować, ale też będziesz miał mniej więcej pojęcie ile kasy na materiał, poproś w tych hurtowniach o przeliczenie stali, beton też jest drogi jeśli z projektu umiesz wyliczyć ilość m3 to przemnóz to średnio przez 250 zł i jakoś sklecisz kosztorys, wtedy będzie można powiedzieć czy coś jest tanio czy nie


Hurtownie nie są skore do bawienia się w wyliczenia, oni mają kilkanaście takich zapytań dziennie, z których nic nie wynika. W projekcie są wyszczególnione potrzebne materiały w tym stal i beton i nie trzeba nic wyliczać, na podstawie tych ilości można zapytać o ceny materiałów +/-.

----------


## piotrek0m

> W czasie budowy nie radze takich zmian robić....bo później i tak musisz ewentualnie brać architekta do zrobienia inwentaryzacji.(tak zrobiła moja znajoma, pozmieniała w trakcie budowy ze dom byl podobny ale nie do tego co w projekcie i starostwo robilo jej problemy,a raczej sama sobie je zrobila,dlatego odradzam


W czasie budowy można wprowadzać zmiany - i często się je wprowadza, gdyż widać w naturze co można zmienić - ale na koniec należy zrobić projekt zamienny i złożyć w starostwie. Może to zrobić kierownik budowy jak ma odpowiednie uprawnienia. Oczywiście projekt zamienny dotyczy tzw. zmian istotnych.

----------


## kjuta

> Hurtownie nie są skore do bawienia się w wyliczenia, oni mają kilkanaście takich zapytań dziennie, z których nic nie wynika. W projekcie są wyszczególnione potrzebne materiały w tym stal i beton i nie trzeba nic wyliczać, na podstawie tych ilości można zapytać o ceny materiałów +/-.


to miałam szczęście, że mi 3 hurtownie wyliczyły materiały, co prawda musiałam się im przypominać ze 3-4 razy, ale w końcu powysyłali na maila, jak się jest upierdliwym, to można takie wyceny dostać, w końcu komu, jak nie tobie powinno zależeć na tym
finalnie, jak się ugadywałam na bieżące już potrzeby to i tak ta cena się różniła, bo wiadomo są skoki cenowe, taniej na zimę, na wiosnę drożej, ale też negocjowałam, np za silkę 24 cm za sztukę miałam cenę 4,45 netto,  znalazłam trochę taniej gdzie indziej i jeszcze uhandlowałam do 3,68 netto

----------


## mother_nature

Piotrek, zapomniałeś napisać, że w przypadku zmian istotnych robionych w trakcie budowy może być cofnięte pozwolenie na budowę, zwłaszcza gdy ktoś "życzliwy" w międzyczasie naśle PINB.

----------


## kjuta

jeśli wprowadzasz zmiany istotne najpierw robisz projekt zastępczy czekasz na decyzję i dopiero wprowadzasz w życie owe istotne zmiany

----------


## piotrek0m

> Piotrek, zapomniałeś napisać, że w przypadku zmian istotnych robionych w trakcie budowy może być cofnięte pozwolenie na budowę, zwłaszcza gdy ktoś "życzliwy" w międzyczasie naśle PINB.


łojtam, łojtam...
Inspektor nadzoru może wstrzymać prace budowlane, wydaje postanowienie o wstrzymaniu prac, ważne chyba 2 mce .... powiadamia starostę, starosta uchyla pozwolenie na budowę, inspektor w tym czasie wydaje decyzję określającą obowiązki inwestora i termin ich wykonania; inwestor musi zamówić projekt zamienny i przedstawić go inspektorowi. Dopiero po zatwierdzeniu projektu zamiennego inspektor wydaje pozwolenie na wznowienie prac budowlanych ....

nikt nie będzie domu rozbierał ...

----------


## mother_nature

Nie napisałam, że zmuszą do rozbiórki domu  :tongue:  Rzuciłeś plan, który ma swoje konsekwencje, ale o nich nie poinformowałeś nawet pomniejszoną czcionką  :wink:

----------


## pepa

Piotrek-ale pamietasz o jakie zmiany chodzilo Artemice?
Ona nie pytała o zmiane scianki dzialowej 5cm "w tą czy tamtą",lub wysokosc okna czy bedzie ta sama co w projekcie...
Przede mną tez zmiana stropu ,dachu i ja np.wole tp zrobic teraz przy adaptacji,miec to na papierze....no i spać spokojnie :smile: 

A teraz uwaga,uwaga,wracam z z500 z kupionym projektem Z273a .

----------


## mania_ania

Gratulacje!
ekipa wybrana? jakie macie plany, kiedy chcecie zacząć?



> A teraz uwaga,uwaga,wracam z z500 z kupionym projektem Z273a .

----------


## mother_nature

Gratulacje *pepa*!  :big grin:  Masz już architekta od adaptacji?

----------


## namira

Ja również gratuluję,pepa, jeden ważny wybór już za tobą,życzę samych trafionych decyzji,powodzenia.....

----------


## pepa

Dziękuję Dziewczyny :smile: )
Ekipa ,raczej tak ....dogrywamy szczegóły. ...(ha ha ha)
Architekta zmienilismy...i w pon podpisujemy umowę ,jest otwarty na zmiany takie jak strop i dach), Ania jest z Twoich stron :smile: 
Baaardzo się cieszę. ..naprawdę kilka dlugich mcy szukania /niezdecydowania......sluchania innych/mądrzejszych(np.Namiry) i w koncu....zakup .Także jeszcze papierologia przed nami(jestesmy w trakcie) i zaczynamy.Bardzo bysmy chcieli we wrześniu. 
I jak narazie na pozwoleniu...bo z tym zgloszenoem to tak dp końca nawet w Starostwie "nie wiedzą ".....ale mam wielką nadzieję ze bedzie szybciej niz 60 dni.

----------


## Artemika

Pepa - to daj proszę namiar na tego architekta. Na ile wycenił Ci zmianę stropu i ile czasu mu to zajmie?
Właśnie - to teraz pytanie - w prawie budowlanym w zmianach istotnych nie ma słowa o zmianie stropu, jest jedynie mowa ze zamiana kubatury jest zmiana istatną wiec teoretycznie ponieważ zmiana stropu zmienia kubaturę to można uznać ze tez taka być powinna. Wprost nie jest to jednak powiedziane.

----------


## kanalia

> Artemika -a nie pomyslalas zeby zmienic projektanta/architekta???
> Dziwne jest to ze architekt nie chce sie pod tym podpisac.....tylko lepiej "zwalic "jakby co na kier.bud.
> Ja tez bylam u takiego architakta 2tyg temu....krzyknela mi 2000 za adaptacje(z zastrzezenoem ze bez zadnych zmian)jak jej powiedzielismy ze chcemy zmienic 3 rzeczy:
> Strop drewnany na betonowy
> Z wiazarow na więzbę
> Kąt nachylenia podnieść
> 
>  to rzucila projekt na stol i powiedziala ze ona nic nie przelicza....i zadnych zmian konstrukc.nie robi i ze mam znalezc inny projekt.
> Nie wnikam czy jej sie nie chce czy nie umie przeliczyc.....ale napewno 2 tys.ode mnie nie dostanie....zmoenilam projektanta...jutro jade sie z nim spotkac.Jest z ozarowa maz.wiec jak bede po spotkaniu z nim to jak chcesz dam Ci namiar.
> ...


"mądry polak po szkodzie" mówi nasze przysłowie.
jakby każdy wiedział jak podchodzić do kolejnych etapów bez popełniania błędów to nie traciłby czasu nerwów i przede wszystkim pieniędzy.
przykład- projekt gotowy 1500 ,adaptacja2500 +dodatkowe koszty za konsultacje.
to tylko początek drogi przez męke :bash:

----------


## pepa

Artemika wysłałam na PW  :smile:

----------


## pepa

A tak w ogóle to gdzie się wszyscy podziali???
Budujecie i budujecie.Proszę piszcie co u Was....
Chwalcie sie co zrobiliscie,na jakim jestescie etapie. ....co idzie zgodnie z planem ?a co nie?
Jak sprawy kosztów, duzo ponad założenia? ??
Jakos cicho sie zrobiło

----------


## ewitek

U nas szalowanie schodów, wieńca i stropu nad garażem, pogoda kiepska i prace się przedłużąją, podobno za ok 3 tyg. mają ruszyć z dachem, nie wiem jak to zrobią, jak maja takie obsuwy.

----------


## Artemika

Pepa - dziękuje za namiary na architekta. My na razie walczymy z papierami, start we wrześniu. Czas nas goni, trochę zaczynam sie stresować ze nie zdążymy z pozwoleniem do września. Ale podobno od lipca można juz składać według nowych przepisów w wtedy czeka sie tylko miesiąc, ciekawe czy faktycznie tak to bedzie działać.

----------


## mother_nature

Ja tam nie mam czym się chwalić, prace miały iść już w tym roku pełną parą a tu wciąż nie możemy złożyć dokumentów do PnB, bo nasza pani architekt miała przedłużony sen zimowy a jak nam odesłała dokumentację, to się okazało, że ani odrolnienia nie zrobiła, ani nie uzgodniła projektu zjazdu w gminie. A wszystko miało być załatwione. W efekcie czego czekam do połowy czerwca na odrolnienie i tak to się ciągnie jak flaki z olejem.

Tak więc Artemika, odpuść trochę i nie stresuj się upływającym czasem, bo inni ludzie potrafią skutecznie nasze plany pokrzyżować i nie mamy na to wpływu niestety.

----------


## piotrek0m

> ... ani odrolnienia nie zrobiła, ani nie uzgodniła projektu zjazdu w gminie. A wszystko miało być załatwione...


O..... to jeszcze nauczycie się cierpliwości w stosunku do innych ludzi oraz braku fachowości i przeciętności. Na fachowców się czeka, a obsuwy terminowe to rzecz wręcz normalna. Najlepiej budować się po woli, bo jest czas na pomyślenie i dopilnowanie budowy. 

A co do większości pracowników - to większość jest bardzo przeciętna. Jak trudno znaleźć dobrego mechanika samochodowego i trudno znaleźć dobrego lekarza ... tak samo trudno jest znaleźć porządną ekipę budowlaną.

----------


## mother_nature

O braku fachowości to już od dawna wiemy, dlatego sporo rzeczy umiemy i chcemy wykonywać samodzielnie  :wink:  Ale tolerancji nie będzie dla osób, które kłamią i symulują pracę - bez pracy nie ma kołaczy.

----------


## Wszamanka

Powiedzcie mi- macie fundamenty pod ściankami działowymi? W moim leciwym projekcie tylko ściany nośne opierają się na fundamencie, działowe tak zwyczajnie na wylewce. Wprawdzie to są tylko dwie krzyżujące się krótkie ścianki, ale kolega mi ostatnio mocno doradzał zrobienie pod nimi fundamentu, bo podobno takie "luzem" stojące często lubią pękać, albo wylewka pod nimi pęka.

----------


## laz

Pani Kasiu, nie pozostaje nic innego jak trzymać kciuki

----------


## pepa

Nasz cel to wprowadzic się w przyszlym roku,choćby 31 grudnia.
A tez chcemy zacząć we wrzesniu...no dobra-jesienią tego roku :smile: 
Narazie to zrobienie studni przed nami i walka z prądem.
Ktoś jest tutaj co podlega pod energetykę Pruszków? 
Dlugo sie czeka az wydadzą warunki techniczne?

----------


## mania_ania

Ja podlegam po Pruszków.  Warunki nie sa problemem, umowa tez szybko podpisana. Date przylaczenia mamy na lipiec 2015 (18 miesięcy). Ale co z tego. Sasiad mial termin na czerwiec 2014....  a wiemy, ze pradu nie bedzie przed listopadem. Wszystko ciagnie się bardzo ze wzgledu na projektanta, ktory wygral przetarg na projekt.  Pan lat 150, robi ciagle bledy na przemian z lezeniem w szpitalu. Budujemy na agregacie, my i 4 sasiadow. A jedna rodzina ma gotowy dom i mogliby mieszkać od Wielkanocy! No, ale moze to kwestia tylko złego wyboru projeltanta, choc ZE nic nam nie pomaga

----------


## mania_ania

Ja się bede chwalila we środę,  wtedy konczymy SSO! W zasadzie prawie wszystko gotowe, ekipa konczy ściany działowe i dokreca kotwy na wiezbie. Czyli SSO w 3 miesiace 05.03-03.06.2015

----------


## ewitek

mania_ania no to szybko poszło! Okna już zamówione? My na SSO musimy poczekać jeszcze ponad miesiąc.
My nie mamy fundamentów pod działówkami, a ziemi nie musieliśmy odralniać, bo grunty IV kategorii...

----------


## mania_ania

Okna zamówione w zeszłym tygodniu. Będą białe, więc montaż za ok.  2 tygodnie. w poniedziałek wchodzi dekarz, potem od razu okna i elektryk razem z kanałami WM. Na razie staram się umawiać ekipy bez przestojów. zależy mi na tynkach i wylewkach latem, żeby spokojnie mogły wyschnąć.

działówki bez fundamentów

----------


## kjuta

rany, ale już masz obcykane, ja jeszcze okien nie wybrałam, czekam ciągle na wycenę, wiązary skończyli dziś, dekarz wchodzi w lipcu, w międzyczasie ścianki działowe i kominy do końca

----------


## kjuta

moje działówki też bez fundamentów

SSO to chyba z dachem jest ? maniaania kiedy będziesz miała skończony dach ?

----------


## letniowoc

> Tak więc Artemika, odpuść trochę i nie stresuj się upływającym czasem, bo inni ludzie potrafią skutecznie nasze plany pokrzyżować i nie mamy na to wpływu niestety.


Dobrze powiedziane  :yes:  Jak tylko dodam, że ludzie albo złośliwość rzeczy martwych np. głupiego słupa na sąsiedniej działce  :mad: 
My mamy wniosek o PnB złożony 29.01.15 i pozwolenia dalej nie ma  :sad:  A  mieliśmy zaczynać w maju, potem w lipcu, teraz ekipa przesunięta na sierpień.

----------


## pepa

Maniaania ,miał mieć w 2014 ????
I dalej nie ma prądu? ???
To ze byl teraz przetarg to wiem ale mialam nadzieje ze Ci z Sochaczewa wygraja (mojemu znajomemu zakladaja prąd teraz w czerwcu,a skladal warunki w grudniu ,wiec tempo niezłe)...no ale chyba nie wyszło: (( jutro do nich zadzwonię upewnicsie co i jak z tematem.
Mi chodzilo bardziej o warunki techniczne,ile na nie sie czeka ...bo Pan w Pruszkowie powiedzial jak skladalam "zapraszam za 1,5 mca"/jasneeeee napewnoooo :sad: ((

----------


## mania_ania

SSo to bez dachu, z więźbą tylko. Dach bedzie sie dobil tydzien do półtora.  Dekarz powiedzia, ze zalezy od pogody i jak bedzie szła robota :smile: 
Wykonawcow staram sie miec juz zaklepanych i decyzje najwazniejsze podjęte.  Boje sie troche o tynkarzy, bo maja duza robote. Mam nadzieje, ze nie beda mnie zwodzic z terminem.  Maja wejsc po elektryku. Potem hydraulika, podlogowka, wylewki i przerwa na wysychanie. 
W tej chwili mysle nad elektryma. Gdzie wyłączniki schodowe, gdzie krzyzowe. Chodze po domu i probuje sobie wyobrazic gdzie powinnam je umiejscowic. Czy ktos z Was myśli juz nad elektryka? Nie chce przegapic jakichś fajnych rozwiazan.

----------


## mania_ania

Pepa tak tak w 2014, ale mysle ze u nas to sytuacja wyjatkowa ze wzgledu na tego beznadziejnego projektanta. Choc nie wiadomo kto u Was wygra przetarg,  ten leśny dziadek był najtańszy. ..  
Troche to uciążliwe z tym agregatem, ale nie niemożliwe :smile:  a dzieki tym opoznieniom bedziemy wystepowali o zwykły prąd a nie budowlany.
Aaaa i dostalismy nuz numer domu!

----------


## kjuta

*mania ania* dzięki za info, w sumie powinnam się już rozglądać za ekipą do tynków na sierpień

----------


## pepa

Nr domu??
No to gratulacje :smile: )
Ja z budowlanym dalam sobie spokój...od sąsiada lub agregat w naszym przypadku.Z naciskiem od sąsiada. 
Ania...wszystko masz zaplanowane...super-plany na zamieszkanie? 2016 ?

----------


## piotrek0m

> Okna zamówione w zeszłym tygodniu. Będą białe, więc montaż za ok.  2 tygodnie. w poniedziałek wchodzi dekarz, potem od razu okna i elektryk razem z kanałami WM.


ALARM  -  po oknach powinien zostać zamontowany alarm ! Znaczy zamontowany w tym samym dniu... obszczymurów i innych kretynów nie brakuje, na flaszkę wyrwą przewody ze ścian ...

----------


## mother_nature

> Dobrze powiedziane  Jak tylko dodam, że ludzie albo złośliwość rzeczy martwych np. głupiego słupa na sąsiedniej działce 
> My mamy wniosek o PnB złożony 29.01.15 i pozwolenia dalej nie ma  A  mieliśmy zaczynać w maju, potem w lipcu, teraz ekipa przesunięta na sierpień.


Że co?? A pod którą filię Starostwa podlegasz? Ja o PnB składam w Skawinie...
I co z tym słupem na sąsiedniej działce? Przeszkadza? Ja na swojej mam słup  :wink:

----------


## piotrek0m

> Powiedzcie mi- macie fundamenty pod ściankami działowymi? W moim leciwym projekcie tylko ściany nośne opierają się na fundamencie, działowe tak zwyczajnie na wylewce. Wprawdzie to są tylko dwie krzyżujące się krótkie ścianki, ale kolega mi ostatnio mocno doradzał zrobienie pod nimi fundamentu, bo podobno takie "luzem" stojące często lubią pękać, albo wylewka pod nimi pęka.


Po co? 
Ściana stojąca na wylewce spowoduje pęknięcie wylewki w sytuacji kiedy nie będzie pomiędzy ścianą a stropem dylatacji i strop uginając się oprze się o ścianę. Wówczas może pęknąć posadzka, albo "zarysować" się strop nad ścianą, co będzie widać w pomieszczeniu na piętrze...  działaniem zaradczym w takiej sytuacji jest podkucie ściany pod stropem i zrobienie dylatacji. Zjawisko może następować po czasie w miarę jak strop się ugina i pracuje. Jeżeli pędzi się z budową (jak to w deweloperce bywa) i szybko tynkuje, zalewa wylewki, to można tego zjawiska nie zauważyć... no dopiero jak kafle na podłodze popękają ... budowanie nie lubi pośpiechu ...

----------


## mania_ania

Tak, tak alarm robi elektryk dlatego nie napisalam  :smile:  instalator tylko podepnie wszystko pod centrale. 
Co do przeprowadzki to najpóźniej lato 2016, zeby dzieci poszly do przedszkola na wsi od wrzesnia  :smile: 
Ale im wczesniej tym lepiej. Wiecie jak to jest, jak jest kasa to wszystko idzie sprawnie, a u nas sie skonczy na wykończeniówce, wiec zwolnimy tempo znacznie.

----------


## letniowoc

> Że co?? A pod którą filię Starostwa podlegasz? Ja o PnB składam w Skawinie...
> I co z tym słupem na sąsiedniej działce? Przeszkadza? Ja na swojej mam słup


Starostwo w Wieliczce. Nie tyle przeszkadza słup, co kabel biegnący od tego słupa do innego, nad naszą działką. I kabel ten koliduje z zaprojektowanym na działce domem. Teraz właśnie uzgadniamy z urzędami warunki przesunięcia tego kabla, bo bez tego nie dostaniemy PnB.
A czas płynieeeeeee......

----------


## mother_nature

Ojej, współczuję  :eek:  PnB to droga przez mękę...

----------


## PaniKasia

hej wszystkim

współczuję kłopotów na drodzę do pnb, trzeba uzbroić się w cierpliwość choć odkładanie z miesiąca na miesiąc swoich planów może dobijać :bash: 
u nas zastój, czekamy na więźbę niby ma być w następnym tygodniu, później układanie dachowki i SSO! W oczekiwaniu na rozwój wydarzeń budowlanych zatracilam się w komponowaniu kolorów elewacji, na stronce benjamina moora jest personal colour viewer i można pobawić się róznymi zestawieniami. Niestety obiekty dalekie architektoniczne od naszej parterówki, ale jakiś tam pogląd jest, a kolory na prawdę piękne.

----------


## steefler

Hej, u nas od wczoraj rozpoczęła się akcja dach. Dachówka będzie ceramiczna, grafitowa, płaska. Aktualnie wybieramy kolor lakierobejcy do podbitki i zastanawiamy się nad oknami. Małe okna będą pcv ale do dużych się boję. Mamy wstępną wycenę na fasadowe, ale są też firmy, które bez mrugnięcia okiem proponują pcv na pięciometrowe okno.. No nic, zastanawiamy się. 

Konstrukcja dachu opiera się na pięciu drewnianych słupach chowanych w ścianę. I niby wszystko w porządku, ale słupy mają 16/16 a ściana 12 cm grubości i tak sobie myślę jakby te centymetry zgubić..

----------


## m*kasia

> Starostwo w Wieliczce. Nie tyle przeszkadza słup, co kabel biegnący od tego słupa do innego, nad naszą działką. I kabel ten koliduje z zaprojektowanym na działce domem. Teraz właśnie uzgadniamy z urzędami warunki przesunięcia tego kabla, bo bez tego nie dostaniemy PnB.
> A czas płynieeeeeee......


A przepraszam od czego mieliście architekta adaptującego projekt? Jak to możliwe, że architekt wypuścił spod swoich skrzydeł coś co spotkało się z tak bezpośrednią odmową urzędu?  :ohmy:  

My mamy średnie napięcie nad działką i kable tepsy. Nasza architektka w pierwszej kolejności dowiadywała się jak rozwiązać kwestię usytuowania domu na działce, by po złożeniu dokumentów nie było problemów z tytułu kabli. W naszym przypadku wycofaliśmy dom wgłąb działki, ale braliśmy pod uwagę konieczność przesuwania słupa, co jednak ze względu na czas procedury i koszt  zadecydowało o ostatecznym rozwiązaniu. Wszystko jednak zostało przeanalizowane i przemaglowane jeszcze przed złożeniem dokumentów o pnb.

----------


## mother_nature

Kasia  :smile:  A moja pani architekt nie odrolniła działki i nie uzgodniła projektu zjazdu. No takich mamy specjalistów  :bash:  
Też mam słup i kable tepsy, ale nawet się nie dowiadywałam o przesuwanie, dom także cofnięty wgłąb działki, ale to już była moja fanaberia a nie słup  :wink:

----------


## piotrek0m

> Konstrukcja dachu opiera się na pięciu drewnianych słupach chowanych w ścianę. I niby wszystko w porządku, ale słupy mają 16/16 a ściana 12 cm grubości i tak sobie myślę jakby te centymetry zgubić..


Słupy ... można też uwypuklić i wkomponować w wystrój wnętrza, co na pewno będzie miało swój urok ...

----------


## mania_ania

podobają mi się słupy przy ścianie, tylko pomalowane. oczywiście zależy gdzie wypadną. ja mam 6  słupów. tylko jeden kazałam wpuścić w ścianę - między łazienkami, ale przy okazji zmieniłam jego wymiary z  14x14 na 12x14. Kier. bud. wyraził zgodę. Masz już te słupy? może można zmienić wymiar na 12x16 lub 12x18, myślę, że nie powinno być problemu.

----------


## steefler

Kierownik budowy uważa, że czasem dają mniejsze słupy, ale u nas dach jest rozległy i on nie podpisze się pod węższym słupem. Proponował wykończenie karton gipsem, zamiast mokrego tynku. Jeszcze mamy trochę czasu na zastanowienie.

----------


## mania_ania

jak bardzo rozległy? u mnie jest 10m, a architekt nie może podpisać? 
mnie słupy jako takie nie przeszkadzają, bardziej razi mnie właśnie obudowa karton gipsem. Jak już jest słup to moim zdaniem lepiej wygląda surowy, lub pomalowany, ale nieobudowany. Ale to fajnie wygląda jak słup jest przy ścianie, a nie tak jak u Ciebie, będzie wystawał 2 cm. Chyba tylko gk zostaje.

----------


## ewitek

mania_ania no to fanie, że macie tak wszystko rozplanowane z elektrykiem. Dla mnie instalacja elektryczna to na razie niewiadoma, kompletnie nie mam pojęcia, co gdzie i jak, ile bezpieczników, jakie fazy, to samo z alarmem i instalacjami internet-TV. A teraz sen nam spędza z powiek wybór kotła kondensacyjnego, jaki model, jaka moc, czy zintegrowany z zasobnikiem czy bez, bo kominy na szczęście już wybraliśmy.
My na parterze mamy jeden słup przy schodach, reszta w ścianach. Na poddaszu podparcia dachu będą w ścianach.
Co do konieczności alarmu po wstawieniu okien, kolega jak wstawił okna, to wykupił ochronę, bo sie bał, że mu je ukradna, tylko jak tu niepostrzeżenie ukraść okno, które waży ponad 100kg, a tak jest w przypadku okien trzyszybowych?

----------


## letniowoc

Kasia - nasza działka jest rolno-budowlana i trzeba było manewrować domem pomiędzy tym kablem a usytuowaniem domu na części budowlanej działki. Pierwsza opcja to było cofnięcie domu w głąb działki (za domem zostaje wówczas 6m, a z przodu od drogi 27 m), nie chcieliśmy tak. Druga opcja, teraźniejsza, to za domem 18 m. a przed domem ok 11 m i tak woleliśmy. Generalnie ten kabel mija się z domem, a konkretnie z częścią dachu, jednak starostwo nie wyraziło zgodny na taki stan rzeczy.
Architektka myślała, że kabel tpsa biegnie wyżej, bo tak jej zasugerował współpracujący z nią elektryk. Ale fakt faktem mogła bardziej wgryźć się w tą kwestię, bo oprócz tego nasza współpraca przebiega bez zarzutu, tylko ten kablowy zgrzyt. Na szczęście to ona dalej zajmuje się prostowaniem tego aż do uzyskania PnB

Nie takie znów straszne z tym przesuwaniem kabla, tylko znów dodatkowe papiery, koszty i czas. Ale jak mus to mus.
mother_nature - też niefajnie.... Już przed budową wychodzi, że trzeba samemu wszystkiego dopilnować, a najlepiej być alfą i omegą w każdej kwestii.

----------


## kjuta

*ewitek* to jakie kominy w końcu wybraliście ?
a piecie kondensacyjne jakie bierzecie pod uwagę ?

też myślę o alarmie po wstawieniu okien, nie chcę, aby mi toś zniszczył same okna a i instalacje wewnątrz, zwłaszcza miedziane druty

----------


## m*kasia

A... Myślałam, że kwestia kablowa wyszla dopiero w starostwie, bo architekt nie zwrocil na to uwagi  :wink:

----------


## Redakcja

Drodzy Inwestorzy,
wciąż można dołączyć do akcji pomocy Bociankom. Wystarczy odpowiadać na nasze pytania:

*TEMAT AKCJI - jest TUTAJ* 
Na każdym etapie można dołączyć do akcji. A dzisiaj pytania na czerwiec:*

Stan surowy bez błędów – starania inwestorów, a praktyka na budowie*
1. Drogi inwestorze, jak przebiega budowa? Jakie pojawiły się problemy? Czy  trudno w trakcie budowy dbać o energooszczędność jako cel budowy domu?*

Trudny temat: dach - oczekiwania inwestorów, a praktyka na budowie*
2. Drogi inwestorze, dach jest trudnym wyzwaniem. Czy Twój dach jest drogi,  czy też tani patrząc na koszty inwestycji? Jak dbasz o to, by dach  został prawidłowo zbudowany? Jakie decyzje podjąłeś co do pokrycia dachu  i doświetlenia poddasza? Jak Twój dach będzie ocieplony? 



Czekamy na Wasze wypowiedzi. Czekamy też na zgłoszenia, jeśli ktoś potrzebuje już bezpłatnej wizyty eksperta "Muratora" na swojej budowie.

Drogie Bocianki, razem z Fakro i Isoverem chcemy Wam pomagać. Warto skorzystać  :smile:   
DOŁĄCZ DO AKCJI - ZAPRASZAMY

----------


## piotrek0m

> Kierownik budowy uważa, że czasem dają mniejsze słupy, ale u nas dach jest rozległy i on nie podpisze się pod węższym słupem. Proponował wykończenie karton gipsem, zamiast mokrego tynku. Jeszcze mamy trochę czasu na zastanowienie.


Słup wystaje 2 cm na stronę, musisz więc kleić 3 warstwy płyt na ścianę, żeby ukryć słup ... może warto przeliczyć konstrukcję dachu ? Jak kierownik się nie zna, to zrobi to konstruktor ... tyle że to kosztuje ...

----------


## piotrek0m

> A teraz sen nam spędza z powiek wybór kotła kondensacyjnego, jaki model, jaka moc, czy zintegrowany z zasobnikiem czy bez, bo kominy na szczęście już wybraliśmy.


Moc kotła dobiera się na podstawie OZC dla domu. Czy było robione? Czy raczej kocił dobieramy tak "na oko" najlepiej z zapasem mocy "Panie będzie grzało" - jak mawiają instalatorzy ...

----------


## piotrek0m

> Co do konieczności alarmu po wstawieniu okien, kolega jak wstawił okna, to wykupił ochronę, bo sie bał, że mu je ukradna, tylko jak tu niepostrzeżenie ukraść okno, które waży ponad 100kg, a tak jest w przypadku okien trzyszybowych?


Z tą ochroną firmy (jedynie słusznej) na rynku to radzę uważać. Umowy są średnio korzystne dla podpisującego, okresy wypowiedzenia długie. Najgorzej to dać się wciągnąć w alarm i ochronę w jednym ... że firma ochroniarska zakłada alarm i zapewnia ochronę. Taka sprzedaż wiązana... wystrzegać się. Najlepszy jest moduł GSM i powiadamianie na telefony członków rodziny... No chyba że budowa daleko i dojazd długi.

----------


## PaniKasia

Dostałam właśnie specyfikację wiązarów do zatwierdzenia przed wyprodukowaniem i jest tam punkt impregnacja  ppoż Fobosem M4- NIE; nie przypominam sobie, żeby ten temat był u nas omawiany i teraz nie wiem, co to w ogóle jest, oczywiście zaczerpnę info u źródła, ale jestem ciekawa czy wasza więźba/wiązary są lub będą zaimpregnowane tym specyfikiem lub podobnym i czy warto czy to chwyt marketingowy, a jak ma się sfajczyć to i tak się sfajczy :Confused:  (oczywiście zdecydowanie wolimy coby nic nigdy nikomu się nie sfajczyło)

----------


## mania_ania

> Z tą ochroną firmy (jedynie słusznej) na rynku to radzę uważać.


A  jaka to firma jedyna słuszna? pytam serio, bo domy w okolicy powpinane są do 3 różnych  :smile:

----------


## mania_ania

> Słup wystaje 2 cm na stronę, musisz więc kleić 3 warstwy płyt na ścianę, żeby ukryć słup ... może warto przeliczyć konstrukcję dachu ? Jak kierownik się nie zna, to zrobi to konstruktor ... tyle że to kosztuje ...


Ale raczej mówiliśmy o obudowie samego słupa a nie całej ściany. jakbym miała kłaść g-k na długość 4 m ściany żeby ukryć słup 16 cm to bym nie murowała ścian tylko robiła od początku z g-k.

Słusznie zauważyłeś, ze słup będzie wystawał po 2 z każdej strony (o ile jest wypośrodkowany względem działówek), ale na mur idzie jeszcze tynk. Może uda się przykryć.Gdyby słup był choćby 14x16 to byłaby bajka   :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

> Dostałam właśnie specyfikację wiązarów do zatwierdzenia przed wyprodukowaniem i jest tam punkt impregnacja  ppoż Fobosem M4- NIE; nie przypominam sobie, żeby ten temat był u nas omawiany i teraz nie wiem, co to w ogóle jest, oczywiście zaczerpnę info u źródła, ale jestem ciekawa czy wasza więźba/wiązary są lub będą zaimpregnowane tym specyfikiem lub podobnym i czy warto czy to chwyt marketingowy, a jak ma się sfajczyć to i tak się sfajczy (oczywiście zdecydowanie wolimy coby nic nigdy nikomu się nie sfajczyło)


W moich specyfikacjach wiązarów zawsze była zawarta impregnacja fobosem. On zabezpieczać ma też przed owadami i grzybami, więc lepiej mieć zaimpregnowaną więźbę. Chociaż w starych domach nikt nie impregnował i długie lata wytrzymywała.

----------


## mania_ania

> mania_ania no to fanie, że macie tak wszystko rozplanowane z elektrykiem. Dla mnie instalacja elektryczna to na razie niewiadoma, kompletnie nie mam pojęcia, co gdzie i jak, ile bezpieczników, jakie fazy, to samo z alarmem i instalacjami internet-TV.


wszystkiego nie mam rozplanowanego, na fazach, bezpiecznikach i innych się nie znam. Tu niestety będę musiała zaufać elektrykowi, albo zapytać na forum. Względnie przemyślane mam ustawienie świateł, włączników i kontaktów, ale to praca tylko na budowie, bo na papierze jakoś wszystko inaczej wygląda  :smile:  no i ja potrzebuję dużo czasu na takie planowanie. Najpierw  wszystkiego chcę dużo i wszędzie  :smile:  potem robie 4 dni przerwy i znowu podchodzę do tematu i po kilku dniach znowu. często jest tak,  ze budzę się w nocy z jakimś pomysłem, albo sobie przypominam, że gdzieś gniazdka nie dałam  :smile: 
dlatego pytałam Was, czy ktoś już myśli nad elektryką, nie chcę  zapomnieć o czymś fajnym typu, gniazdko przy podprzybitce itd.
no i nie wiem co tym internetem i telewizją, czy w każdym pokoju? elektryk mówi, że tak, ale elektrykowi zależy na pracy...
A alarm też od razu podpinamy, tyle że na akumulatorkach bo prądu brak niestety. Umowę z firmą ochroniarską podpisuję, bo  zależy mi na podjazdach  darmowych w razie włączenia alarmu i na przejazdach patrolu koło domu 2 x  na dobę codziennie.

----------


## PaniKasia

Dzięki mother_nature :smile:  dobrze wiedzieć

----------


## kjuta

*PaniKasia* ja obejrzałam umowę wiązarów i nie mam nawet wspomniane o tym Fobosie, natomiast mam napisane, że zabezpieczenie środkiem do stanu niepalnego zgodnie z zał.3 w Rozporządzeniu jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie - cokolwiek to znaczy

*mania ania* ja mam elektrykę na 95% juz ustaloną przez koleżankę projektantkę wnętrz

----------


## mania_ania

> [B]
> *mania ania* ja mam elektrykę na 95% juz ustaloną przez koleżankę projektantkę wnętrz


no to sprzedaj jakieś fajne triki! projektanta wnętrz nigdy jakoś specjalnie nie chciałam, ale o projektancie do oświetlenia marzę! niestety poza zasięgiem  :cry:

----------


## Xesxpox

mania_ania firma ochroniarska to najgorszy chłam co dziś jest na rynku. Przed niczym Cię nie ochronią. To złodziej pilnuje firmy ochroniarskiej a jak już alarm się włączy to czasem bywa tak że dyspozytor to źle odczyta, przyśnie,itp. i nie wyśle załogi  lub załoga jest w drugim końcu miasta . Współpracuje na co dzień z tymi firmami i widzę jak w nosie mają klientów. Wg mnie najlepsze zabezpieczenie to czujny sąsiad +dobrze zestrojony alarm GSM+ubezpieczenie. Jeżeli alarm będzie się włączał tylko w przypadkach gdy ktoś próbuje dostać się do środka a nie 10x na dobę to sąsiad na 100% będzie lepszy niż ochrona. Ja budowę dopiero zaczynam i alarm będę jakiś na pewno montował ale na czas budowy kupiłem kontener budowlany- wstawię łóżko i nocki będę kimał jak już rozłożę elektrykę a po wstawieniu okien to chyba w środku jakieś gniazdko sobie uwije :wink:

----------


## PaniKasia

Jestem po rozmowie z wykonawcą, a mąż po rozmowie z firmą produkującą wiązary. Nie ma konieczności stosowania tego preparatu i bez tego drewno jest odpowiednio przygotowane i spełnia wszystkie normy dla budownictwa jednorodzinnego. Nie jest to duży koszt bo raptem niecałe 900zł ale skoro sama firma mówi, że nie ma takiej potrzeby (nie mamy  kominów więc może to też ma wpływ) i wykonawca też odradza to raczej odpuścimy.
mania_ania spec od oświetlenia by się przydał choć myślę że rozgarnięty projektant wnętrz powinien umieć dzwignąć temat.

----------


## mania_ania

ale nie będzie projektanta wnętrz  :no: 
[QUOTE=PaniKasia;6876213
mania_ania spec od oświetlenia by się przydał choć myślę że rozgarnięty projektant wnętrz powinien umieć dzwignąć temat.[/QUOTE]

----------


## kjuta

u mnie to dobra  koleżanka jest, na razie naprowadziła mnie przy projektowaniu wnętrz każdego pomieszczenia, przeglądałam już wstępnie i być może coś jeszcze dorzucę, raczej żadnych tricków nie mam, ale wiem już gdzie co będzie stało, wtedy łatwiej zaplanować

nie macie znajomych, którzy się już pobudowali i mieszkają 2-3 lata ? najlepiej takich podpytać  :smile:

----------


## kjuta

*PaniKasiu*, kominów nie masz to fakt, ale jak ktoś Ci strzeli petardę na dach, to możesz żałować zaoszczędzenia 900 zl

----------


## mania_ania

co gdzie będzie stało to wiem już od roku  :smile: 
 a co do znajomych hehehe to mamy tylko takich co wynajmują, może myślą o mieszkaniu w bloku a dom??? poza warszawą?? co to to nie!! :big lol: 



> u mnie to dobra  koleżanka jest, na razie naprowadziła mnie przy projektowaniu wnętrz każdego pomieszczenia, przeglądałam już wstępnie i być może coś jeszcze dorzucę, raczej żadnych tricków nie mam, ale wiem już gdzie co będzie stało, wtedy łatwiej zaplanować
> 
> nie macie znajomych, którzy się już pobudowali i mieszkają 2-3 lata ? najlepiej takich podpytać

----------


## PaniKasia

No właśnie wg wykonawcy i producenta wiązarów już samo wysuszenie drewna komorowo w 80 stopniach i struganie czterostronne sprawia, że drewno jest "zabezpieczone" na tyle na ile drewno przed ogniem może byc zabezpieczone, zaś suszenie w takich temperaturach likwiduje niby insekty i grzyby oraz  zapobiega ich rozwojowi, to są spece od drewna chyba wiedzą co mówią, a ten preparat podobno nie zapobiegnie pożarowi działa raczej na grzyby i owady. Poczytam dziś wieczorem jeszcze trochę na ten temat wiadomo, że nikt nie pokusi się o takie ryzyko dla 900zł. 
U nas też projektanta wnętrz nie będzie, tzn ja będę samozwańczym :wink:

----------


## mother_nature

*PaniKasia* a można wiedzieć u kogo zamawiasz wiązary?

----------


## PaniKasia

Firma Partner ze Szczecina

----------


## slawny30

Witam Serdecznie wszystkich. Jest ogromna szansa, że również będę "Bociankiem 2015". Dokumenty złożone, w lipcu powinno być pozwolenie i do dzieła. Na razie trwa kasting na budowlańców i dostawe materiałów budowlanych. W głowie mam zarys materiałów budowlanych, raczej wiem co chce. Ogrodzenie robocze zrobione, Toi Toi wykopany  :smile: , domek gospodarczy poskręcany.

----------


## pepa

Witaj slawny 
Chwal sie co budujesz

----------


## mardag82

Witam wszystkich..

Zamierzamy zacząć budowę w 2016 roku a w tym zakup działki... i dlatego mam od razu pytanie..

Czy mając działkę wybudujemy dom do stanu deweloperskiego ok 130metrów za 350 000zł

----------


## mania_ania

Mardag tdudns pytanie i czeste na forum  :smile:  
To zalezy.... jaka powierzchnia calkowita, czy duzy dach, z czego dach, jakie ogrzewanie,  czy duzo masz okien, z czego chcesz budowac itd... moge Ci tylko napisac, ze nasz dom do stanu deweloperskiego będzie kosztował 1760zl za m2 pow. Calkowitej. A mogłoby byc mniej bo mam wszędzie podlogowke, pompe ciepla, rolety, sporo duzych przeszkleń,  drzwi zewnętrzne i brama garazowa w kolorze niestandardowym, podwojny garaz, went. Mechaniczna. 
Przelicz sobie, ale mysle ze dasz radę.

----------


## MadziulaPM

Witajcie!
Mieliśmy ruszać z budową w kwietniu, troszkę papierki nas opóźniły( odlesianie by domek się zmieścił między 80 letnim sadem i własnym laskiem z 80 letnimi sosenkami  :big grin:  :big grin: , potem wydzielanie części działki by wszystkich zabudowań będących do tej pory na działce nie brać do hipoteki, mnóstwo mapek, zaświadczeń ale już mamy projekt złożony w Starostwie i czekamy na pozwolenie, które jak nasz architekt/kierownik budowy na duchu podtrzymywał powinno być już lada moment.
Teraz tylko (aż) kredyt i ruszamy- oby w lipcu :big grin: 
Budujemy na wschodzie Polski, nie zbyt daleko ale i niezbyt blisko miasta byłego wojewódzkiego :wink:  20 minut dojazdu do pracy będę miała ( teraz mam 10 z centrum miasta) więc tragedii nie będzie mam nadzieję :wink: 

A nasz domek będzie się prezenotwał mniej więcejj tak:
Elewacje:

Piwnica:

Parter:

Poddasze:

Dach:


Od razu uprzedzę komentarze- dach nie jest strzałem w kolano, mąż cieśla-dekarz, ma własną firemkę remontowo- budowlano- instalacyjną- chętnie wspomożemy w tym zakresie jeśli chodzi o pytania, trudności- oczywiście w miarę możliwości :smile: 

Powierzchnia użytkowa 160m
powierzchnia całkowita ( z garażem, piwnicą, holami, garderobami, stryszkami etc.) 291m
na razie 2+2 docelowo 2+3 lub więcej :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  
Jeszcze ciocia na emeryturę się do nas wybiera, więc rozwojowo bardzo :wink: 

System gospodarczy
Murarzy mamy i tynkarzy, instalacje, dach i reszta wykończenia robimy sami z męża pracownikami :smile: 
Jedynie do ułożenia kostki chyba kogoś najmiemy.

----------


## MadziulaPM

Kochani, może pomożecie, mam dylemat związany z łazienką i pralnią- w innym wątku pisałam, szukam świeżego spojrzenia i rady potrzebuję, może ktoś jakiś pomysł rzuci LINK

----------


## ewitek

> *ewitek* to jakie kominy w końcu wybraliście ?
> a piecie kondensacyjne jakie bierzecie pod uwagę ?


Zdecydowaliśmy się na kominy Zapel, całość (komin spalinowy, 2 wentylacyjne + szacht do kondensata) będzie nas kosztować niewiele ponad 2 tys, do tego jeszcze musimy dokupić rury do kondensata. A opinie ma w miarę dobre.
Co do pieców to mamy mętlik w głowie, bo nie wiemy, czy inwestować w solary. Już dwie kolejne osoby nam odradziły, że to nam się nigdy nie zwróci, bo zanim się zwróci to trzeba ponosić koszty napraw i konserwacji.  Na razie braliśmy pod uwagę Vailanta takiego pod system solarny z zasobnikiem 190l, ale jak zrezygnujemy z solarów, to weźmiemy tańszy model.
Wy inwestujecie w systemy solarne? Ja się najbardziej boję wyjazdów wakacyjnych, bo co wtedy z solarami. Są co prawda takie systemy, które same spuszczają glikol, jak nie ma potrzeby pracy, ale nie wiem jak one się sprawdzają.
Druga ważna sprawa to rynny: plastikowe, metalowe, czy  tytanowo-cynkowe... Jakie montujecie?

----------


## PaniKasia

MadziulaPM, zazdroszczę powierzchni, no ale skoro sytuacja rozwojowa to i domek musi być spory :smile: 
Ewitek my też mieliśmy solary w projekcie ale każdy, nawet instalator, nam odradza, nie warto, okres zwrotu zbyt dlugi, i tak jak piszesz glikol podczas nieobecności może sprawiać kłopot, a instalacja bezobslugowa zapewne droższa.

----------


## Wszamanka

ewitek, myśmy mocno nad solarami, później nad fotowoltaiką, myśleli, ale w sumie po głębokim i długim zastanowieniu zrezygnowaliśmy. Poczekamy aż systemy będą tańsze, a też jest spora szansa, że w ciągu najbliższych lat wymyślą coś lepszego i bardziej opłacalnego/wydajnego.

----------


## mania_ania

też zastanawialiśmy się nad fotowoltaiką, w gminie będzie Prosument, nawet się zglosiliśmy, ale chyba zrezygnujemy.
Nie rozumiem tych rozliczeń z ZE a od mądrych głów na forum niczego nie można się dowiedzieć. same przepychanki słowne, nikt nie odpowiedział na moje pytania  :mad:

----------


## mania_ania

i zeszła ekipa od SSO, aż mi się smutno  zrobiło. Bałam się bardzo budowy, sami załatwialiśmy materiały, ale absolutnie nie żałuję! i wszystkim polecam taki sposób budowy. Choć myślę, że dużo a nawet bardzo dużo zależy od ekipy. Nasłuchałam się opowieści od kolegów męża z pracy jakie to kwiatki u nich wychodziły, jak ekipa budowała jak chciała, musiał dużo po nich poprawiać itd. U nas było na szczęście bardzo w porządku. Budowali zgodnie z projektem, uwzględniali poprawki (choć coś tam musieli poprawić :smile: , strop i schody lane wyszły bardzo ładnie. Więźba w porządku. Owszem nie wychylali się sami z propozycjami dodatkowej pracy. Jak np. mówiliśmy, że trzeba zapiankować szpary między styropianem i murem fundamentów to mówili  "aaa niektórzy piankują niektórzy nie". tak było kilka razy, ale zawsze wszystko robili jeżeli my tak chcieliśmy. No, ale trzeba wiedzieć co  się chce  :smile: 
te 3 miesiące minęły bardzo szybko i myślę, ze teraz to się dopiero zacznie  :smile:  co raz więcej ekip, co raz więcej potencjalnych błędów.
jak będę miała zdjęcia to się pochwalę  :big grin:

----------


## kjuta

mania chwal się, chwal, jestem ciekawa efektów  :smile: 
i zazdroszczę ekipy, uwierz mi to szczęście, ja z moją nie mam aż tak źle, ale nie jest też dobrze, Wykonawca to cwaniaczek, w paru rzeczach czuję się wykiwana, ja żegnam się najprawdopodobniej dziś, z uczuciem ulgi  :wink:

----------


## TeczowyKot

Witajcie  Bocianki  :smile: 

Po roku papierologi, z kredytem w zanadrzu, ponad miesięcznym oczekiwaniem na "majstrów " udało nam się ruszyć z budową  :smile: . Podczytując ten temat mam wrażenie, że dość po amatorski podeszliśmy do tematu  :wink:  za to forum jest kopalnią wiedzy więc mam nadzieję, ze dom stanie, nie zawału się i będzie nam służył przez długie lata  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## mania_ania

no to chwalę się!  :big grin:

----------


## PaniKasia

*mania_ania* gratuluję, domek już jest jak najbardziej domokształtny i prezentuje się zacnie. Oby kolejne etapy szły równie gładko. 
Ja mam okołobudowlanego wkurw. :bash:  i gdyby nie maluszek w domu to chyba bym strzeliła sobie drina przed południem.

----------


## TeczowyKot

Mania Ania  :smile:  imponująco wygląda Wasz dom  :smile: 

PaniKasia  :smile:  do wieczora niedaleko  :wink:

----------


## TeczowyKot

A u nas powoli, powoli wszystko się zrozkręca. "Majstry" weszli na budowę na początku czerwca. Zastali puste pole... to znaczy nie puste... był tam ogrom jeżyn, trawy, chwastów i samosiejek.Wykosili, ogrodzili działkę, wstawili bramę, furtki, zrobili wykop pod fundamenty, teraz wzięli się za zbrojenie pod fundamenty  :smile:  w przyszłym tygodniu zalewają  :wink:  

tak było:


w trakcie



wczoraj

----------


## PaniKasia

*TęczowyKot* piękna działka, a jaki dom budujecie?

----------


## TeczowyKot

PaniKasia - Dzięki, dziaka jest urokliwa  :smile:  Juz nie chciałam forum zarzucać fotkami  :wink:  bo to, co mi sprawia radośc może innych zanudzać (ale na swoim blogu na blogspocie sobie nie żałuję  :wink:  

Budujemy Dom Stodołę  :wink:  parterowy z garażem, dach dwuspadowy, powierzchnia mieszkalna w zamiarze miało byc 117m2 ale chyba ściany zrobimy grubsze więc odejdzie nam 2,5m2  :big tongue: . plus garaz i kotłownia. Dom parterowy bo ma byc na całe zycie a na stare lata po schodach nie mam zamiaru biegac  :wink:  prosty w formie i jak najtanszy w budowaniu  :smile:  

A jeśli mogę zapyta, ćóż to tak wyprowadziło z równowagi??

----------


## kjuta

*pKasia* co tam się dzieje ? 

u mnie dzisiaj jakiś złodziejaszek wlazł na działkę i usiłował pręt stalowy gwizdnąć, pier#$%@! złomiarze i już się zastanawiałam czy nie robić najpierw elektryki, instalacji a dopiero później okien, to teraz będę chyba spała na budowie, zanim okna wstawią, a że z oknami ciągle nie podjęłam decyzji, to zapowiadają się długie wakacje pod namiotem  :bash: 

*maniaania* super! kiedy okna mają przyjść ? to okno równo z wylewanym stropem w ścianie kolankowej to co to ? doświetlenie klatki schodowej ?

*kot*! powodzenia! podaj link na blog, skoro tu się nie uzewnętrzniasz  :wink:

----------


## PaniKasia

Eh szkoda, gadać jak nie wiadomo o co chodzi to chodzi o kasę, mam wrażenie, że nie dopilnowałam wszystkiego tak jak powinnam, oczywiście żal i pretensje mogę mieć tylko do siebię. Coś tam z leciutka udało mi się jeszcze dziś wynegocjować więc ostatecznie nie ma dramatu. Chyba mam pmsa i wszystko wnerwia mnie bardziej niż powinno. :roll eyes: 
*kjuta* mój elektryk oświadczył, że bez wstawionych okien nie wchodzi, okradli go juz kilka razy a jednego drania sam złapał i na policję zawiózł. Jak są okna to tak nie kradną przynajmniej z jego doświadczenia. Co za cholery wstydu nie mają, ja bym ich wszystkich do kim dzong una wysłała kuźwa na wczasy niech by tam im zafundowali rozrywek moc. Ja chyba też jakiś obóz rozbije na działce i niech który trafi na mojego pmsa :wink: 
*tęczowyKot*  pochwal się blogiem

----------


## mania_ania

Kjuta - jeżeli chodzi o to okno w poziomie to tak, na klatce schodowej. A co do elektryki to nie słyszałam, zeby ktos robił bez okien, no chyba że się mieszka na budowie  :smile:  U mnie okna w czwartek, a potem właśnie elektryk wchodzi.
Kasiu - tak to jest z tymi  pieniędzmi i budżetami. U mnie dzisiaj się okazało, a właściwie to ja o tym wcześniej nie pomyślała, że do tynków potrzeba duuużo prądu. U nas prądu brak, więc zostaje wypożyczenie agregatu 15KW - 1500zł tydzień + paliwo 6l/h!!. a to 6 dni pracy. Trochę się podłamałam...
pewnie jestem ze 3000zł w plecy  :bash:

----------


## kjuta

*Kasia* ha ha ha, dzięi rozbawiłaś mnie tym pms, ja przez tę budowę mam pernamentny pms, wczoraj w sklepie siadłam na babkę, bo wchodzę a ona pierdzieli trzy po trzy przez telefon, grzecznie czekam, bo z kontekstu rozmowy wynika, że służbowe tematy, ale jak po 15 minut walnęła, że oddzwoni później, bo jej ktoś wszedł, to mnie rozwaliło, dodatkowo nie umiała nic powiedzieć w temacie, to mnie już zupełnie potelepało, że tyle czasu na głupią dziewuchę straciłam i nic nie załatwiłam

ja wiem, że tu padły teksty, że firma ochroniarska to naciągacze, ale abonament roczny, to koszt niewielki w porównaniu do wartości dachówki, niech tylko ktoś wejdzie i sobie po niej poskaczę, będę do tyłu o wiele bardziej, może powstawiam okna z płyt osb we wszystkie otwory i normalny alarm zamontuję, na terenie działki też

*aniamania* szybko masz te okna, niedawno zamawiałaś, a to już prawie instalacja, w szoku jestem, jak szybko Ci idzie, chyba u mnie tylko ciągle pod górkę
koszty zajefajne, a kiedy widoki na prund masz ?

----------


## mania_ania

jasne, widoki na prąd są.... na listopad hehe
na razie idzie sprawnie, ale to dopiero 2 ekipy: od SSO i dekarze. Zobaczymy jak dalej pójdzie. W środę spotkanie na budowie z elektrykiem, będziemy wszystko zaznaczać i z instalatorem od alarmu, ma pokazać co i jak pociągnąć. W niedzielę spotkanie z elewatorem i panem od hydroizolacji (balkon, dach płaski na garażu i nad wejściem). Już muszę szukać kogo od balustrad, bo to ważna kwestia przy hydroizolacji - jak będą mocowane.
W środę wchodzą hydraulicy kuć piony, w czwartek okna - zamawiane 26-05, ale biale i dlatego tak szybko. Choć na 100% termin potwierdzam w poniedziałek. a w następny poniedziałek kanały od WM. No i tynki. A w międzyczasie spotkanie z Panem od schodów.
zobaczymy co wyjdzie z moich planów  :smile:  bo ja uwielbiam planować, ustalać i bardzo się denerwuje jak coś idzie nie tak  :wink: 
ale tak na prawdę to wszystko zależy od transzy z banku... przyjdzie, nie przyjdzie  :wiggle: 

Pozabijaj płytami jak Ci nie szkoda na nie kasy  :smile:  albo je wykorzystasz później na podłogę strychu. w każdym razie dziur nie zostawiaj i kabli na wierzchu

----------


## TeczowyKot

mardag82 - my mamy taki szalony plan, coby się zmieścić w 300 tysiącach  :big grin:  za jakieś póltora roku dam CI znać jak nam poszło  :wink:  

Kjuta - złomiarzy i innych złodziejaszków też się obawiam... chociaż jak kiedyś pędrak jeden włamał się na działke moich rodziców, (typowo wypoczynkowa tuz obok naszej) tak od tego czasu jest spokój i cisza  :big grin:  Brat z ojcem go przyłapali, kazali naprawić szkody i pokryć koszty haha  :smile:  pilnowali go dokładnie, ale jutro jedziemy wkopac kabel prądowy. Na wszelki wypadek... 

Do negocjowania w punktach wszelakich wysyłam mężona. W końcu handlowiec z doświadczeniem, niech korzysta ze swych umiejętności. Żaden pms mu nie straszny  :wink: 

Mania ania - a nie myśleliście, żeby kupić agregat?? Koszt zakupu około 3000, więc teoretycznie sporo więcej niż wypożyczenie ale za to macie go już na zawsze. My chyba tak zrobimy... Czasem się zdarza, ze na tej naszej wsi prądu nie ma więc zamontujemy magiczny przełącznik żeby zasilić piec od CO, kilka gniazdek plus jakieś newralgiczne punkty i chyba przeżyjemy nagły brak prądu przy nagłym ataku zimy  :wink:  u nas PGE pewnie zrobi nam instalację w październiku. Coś tam przebąkiwali o wrześniu ale lepiej się w cierpliwość uzbroić i miło rozczarować  :wink: 

Naprawdę masz niesamowite tempo  :smile:  

 :smile:  Postęþy budowy uwieczniam na http://teczowykot.blogspot.com/  :smile:  na budowie jestem codziennie lub co drugi dzień i wszystko, dosłownie wszystko, każda mała zmiana mnie "jara" i cieszy  :smile:  i już prawie zapomniałam o kilku zgrzytach, które zafundował nam pan architekt, kiedy to zaoferował się załatwic wszystkie formalności dotyczące PnB za nas  :wink:  Część udało się odkręcić, część na odkręcenie czeka... zwłaszcza przyłącze wody.. haha

----------


## mania_ania

Tęczowy to macie ambitny plan. Jak to ma byc do 300tys. do stanu deweloperskiego to mozecie sac rade.
Agregat oczywiscie mamy i to duzy 5.5kW. Ale tynkarze potrzebuja 12kW a takie to wygladaja juz jak male chłodnie  :smile:  i trzeba wypożyczyć niestety. No nic, szukam gdzie najtaniej. Jest jeszcze opcja zeby wypożyczyć 8kW bo agregat tynkarski ma chyba 5.5kW a reszte sprzetu zeby pociagneli na naszym. Musze tylko z nimi uzgodnic jakie maja pozostale urzadzenia i o jakiej lacznej mocy.
Lece czytac Twoj blog  :smile:

----------


## TeczowyKot

Maniaania -  :smile:  no tak, nie pomyślałam o mocy przy agregacie  :wink:  
Nie tyle plan ambitny co po prostu MUSIMY zmieścić sie w założonym budżecie. Malo tego liczymy, że ostatecznie wyjdzie nam mniejsza kwota  :wink:  Mamy świetną i tanią ekipę budowlańców, mało tego, podpowiadają nam gdzie można jeszcze taniej i lepiej zrobić zakupy, chociażby z producentem więźby prefabrykowanej. Prawdopodobnie zrobi nam ją tartak, którego nigdy nie wzięlibyśmy pod uwagę, bo to lokalna firma i nie reklamuje się w necie  :wink:  a polecony przez Majstra  :smile:  Mężon pracuje w hurtowni elektrycznej i mamy dostęp do sprzętu elektrycznego, hydraulicznego a nawet ogrodniczego po niższych cenach  :smile:  Ekipa majstrów będzię również robiła nam obróbki blacharskie, ocieplenie domu i pewnie jakąś tam część wykończeniówki  :smile:  A są naprawdę dobrzy  i konkurencyjni cenowo. Instalacje elektryczne robimy własnymi siłami. Zawsze to kilka tysięcy oszczędności a uprawnienia do tego  w rodzinie są  :wink:  
Majstry rozbrajają mnie swoją pomysłowością  :smile:  taki oto mebelek z palet sobie zrobili http://teczowykot.blogspot.com/2015/...a-budowie.html nie wiem jak było/jest u Was na budowie ale mnie ich kreatywność zaskakuje  :smile:  

Dzisiaj upalny dzień na placu budowy, będę walczyła z dziką jeżyną mąż z kablem  :smile:

----------


## pepa

Mania ania-dom bardzo fajny!
Czy te 3x duze okna to bedziesz miala w jednym pomieszczeniu czy raczej w dwoch?
Wszystkie tarasowe czy np fixy?i jaki wymiar jak pamietasz?
Pytam bo ja ostatnio walczylam z e zmiana okna z 270 x140(wysokosc) na 150x200(wysokosc).zmiana na fix .moj architekt powiedzial ze nie ma sensu robic wiekszego fixa w parterowce,i moze tez to wygladac jak witryna sklepowa i po prostu bedzie za ciezkie.
O i tak ....a okno na poludnie wiec chcialam duze i fix

----------


## mania_ania

pepa dziękuję!
to wszystko jedno pomieszczenie, ale prawe i środkowe okna to bardzej salon, a lewe to jadalnia, a w głębi za jadalnią kuchnia.
okna mają wymiar: 2 zewnętrzne  260x235(wysokość),  a środkowe 288x235. otwiera się tylko okno środkowe, reszta to fixy, ale dzielone na 2 części.

Początkowo wszystkie okna miały być dzielone na 3. baardzo chciałam uniknąć właśnie efektu witryny sklepowej. Ale okna miały być otwierane (nie wszystkie). Kiedy okazało się, ze za dopłatą 800zł możemy mieć okno środkowe jako suwankę, to musiałam zmienic podziały na 2 części, żeby wszystkie okna wyglądały tak samo.

zmieniaj jak  chcesz! to ty masz tam mieszkać, jeżeli CI pasuje inny wymiar do go zmień  :smile:  nie musisz mieć jednej wielkiej szyby, możesz podzielić na 2. wtedy będzie wyglądało lepiej. jakby okno było 150x200 to byłyby 2 x po 80

----------


## piotrek0m

> [B]
> 
> ja wiem, że tu padły teksty, że firma ochroniarska to naciągacze, ale abonament roczny, to koszt niewielki w porównaniu do wartości dachówki, niech tylko ktoś wejdzie i sobie po niej poskaczę, będę do tyłu o wiele bardziej, może powstawiam okna z płyt osb we wszystkie otwory i normalny alarm zamontuję, na terenie działki też


Jest to rozsądny sposób, można zamknąć otwory okienne płytami OSB albo też zabić deskami i ten stan utrzymać aż do tynkowania ścian. Są opinie, że lepiej tynkować bez wstawionych okien. Pozwala to szybciej odprowadzić wodę z tynków. Alarm to podstawa, z modułem powiadamianiem GSM. Złodzieje nie wywiozą większych fantów w 3 minuty. Np. jakiekolwiek wymontowywanie instalacji czy odkręcanie grzejników wymaga czasu. Wyjący alarm już wystarczająco odstrasza, ale moduł GSM jest nieodzowny żeby powiadomić właściciela. Z firmami ochroniarskimi warto uważać, szczególnie jak budynek nie będzie uszczelniony to ptaki potrafią wzbudzać alarm... a każdy przyjazd będzie słono płatny...no a umowę podpisuje się zwyczajowo na 3 lata z 3 miesięcznym okresem wypowiedzenia ... Syrenę proponuję wieszać wysoko

----------


## piotrek0m

> Pozabijaj płytami jak Ci nie szkoda na nie kasy  albo je wykorzystasz później na podłogę strychu. w każdym razie dziur nie zostawiaj i kabli na wierzchu


Nie warto wykorzystywać płyt OSB "po przejściach" na podłogę na strychu. Płyty będą brudne, niewymiarowe, nasączone wodą i przez to rozpulchnione. Właściwie wykorzystane płyty nie nadają się do niczego, ale są chętni którzy je zabiorą i spalą w piecu ...

----------


## piotrek0m

> Ekipa majstrów będzie również robiła nam obróbki blacharskie, ocieplenie domu i pewnie jakąś tam część wykończeniówki  A są naprawdę dobrzy  i konkurencyjni cenowo.


Radzę uważać na ekipy "od wszystkiego" i jeszcze tanie. Korzystają z nich deweloperzy, ekipy są dosłownie od wszystkiego, ale efekt mizerny. Drobne oszczędności na budowie potrafią się zemścić w przyszłości. Choćby obróbki blacharskie są bardzo trudne i wymagające i mało kto jest je w stanie poprawnie wykonać.

----------


## kjuta

Piotrek dzięki! muszę wynegocjować jakieś dobre warunki, nawet kosztem wyższego abonamentu przez pierwszy okres umowy, rozejrzę się u mnie za firmami

----------


## mania_ania

kjuta, wybierając firmy weź pod uwagę:
czy w ogóle a jak tak, to ile razy masz w miesiącu darmowy podjazd w razie wzbudzenia alarmu. (np. 2)
czy patrol przejeżdża koło domu w ciągu doby, jak tak to ile razy (powinien ze 2 x)
jaki jest czas reakcji, przyjazdu patrolu - to jest powiązane z tym gdzie patrol w ciągu doby stoi (w momencie kiedy nie ma przejazdu). sprawdź czy faktycznie z tego miejsca dadzą radę np. w 10 minut przyjechać.
jaką centralę Ci zaproponują, czy będziesz mogła w nią wpiąć różne sterowania w domu np. gaszenie światła w całym domu przed wyjściem, albo zamykanie wszystkich rolet w domu (wiem, że akurat Ty nie masz rolet :smile:

----------


## TeczowyKot

Piotrek - dzięki z troskę  :smile:  w sumie też bym się bala, gdybym nie znała firmy  :smile:  Buduje i wykańcza firmy całej rodzinie i ludziom z okolicy :smile:  Nie słyszałam głosów niezadowolenia  :smile:  Pierwszy dom wybudowała dla moich dziadków ze 30 lat temu  :wink:  do tej pory stoi więc to chyba dobre referencje  :wink:  jestem spokojna  :smile:  

W ogóle i ja i nasz kierownik budowy jesteśmy z ekipy zadowoleni. A KB to facet niezwykle wymagający gdy nadzoruje własne projekty  :smile:  

pochwalę się wizualizacją  :smile:  http://teczowykot.blogspot.com/2015/...atrzymy-w.html dom z założenia (jak pisałam) prosty  :smile:  wyglądał jescze bardziej ascetycznie ale dodaliśmy ganek i taras iiii nam się podoba  :smile: 

Od wczoraj walczą z fundamentami  :smile:  dzisiaj - jutro powinny zostać wylane  :smile:

----------


## TeczowyKot

Za firmą ochroniarską też musimy się rozejrzeć, zwłaszcza, że najbliżsi sąsiedzi niby nie daleko ale jednak dom nasz jest ostatni we wsi  :wink:

----------


## piotrek0m

> jaką centralę Ci zaproponują, czy będziesz mogła w nią wpiąć różne sterowania w domu np. gaszenie światła w całym domu przed wyjściem, albo zamykanie wszystkich rolet w domu (wiem, że akurat Ty nie masz rolet


NIGDY nie kupować systemu alarmowego od firmy ochroniarskiej !!!

Przedstawiciele handlowi nie mają pojęcia o systemach zabezpieczeń i projektują instalację jak im się widzi. Centralka i osprzęt z najniższej półki cenowej - poczytajcie na forum elektroda, nikt potem tego nie serwisuje, a ponoć potrafią też manipulować przy odczytach w razie problemów z odszkodowaniem czy z reklamacją. Alarm montujemy własny i wybieramy sobie dowolną firmę ochroniarską.

----------


## mania_ania

o rany ale musieli Cię skrzywdzić!  :wink: 




> NIGDY nie kupować systemu alarmowego od firmy ochroniarskiej !!!
> 
> Przedstawiciele handlowi nie mają pojęcia o systemach zabezpieczeń i projektują instalację jak im się widzi. Centralka i osprzęt z najniższej półki cenowej - poczytajcie na forum elektroda, nikt potem tego nie serwisuje, a ponoć potrafią też manipulować przy odczytach w razie problemów z odszkodowaniem czy z reklamacją. Alarm montujemy własny i wybieramy sobie dowolną firmę ochroniarską.

----------


## Artemika

O firmach ochroniarskich słyszy sie same najgorsze rzeczy a jednak ludzie ze strachu korzystają znicz usług. 

A my dzisiaj odebraliśmy wszystkie warunki przyłączy i jak architekt wyrobi się do piątku z adaptacją to w piątek składamy PnB :smile:  i zaczynamy urlop. Byle sie udało.

----------


## TeczowyKot

> NIGDY nie kupować systemu alarmowego od firmy ochroniarskiej !!!
> 
> Przedstawiciele handlowi nie mają pojęcia o systemach zabezpieczeń i projektują instalację jak im się widzi. Centralka i osprzęt z najniższej półki cenowej - poczytajcie na forum elektroda, nikt potem tego nie serwisuje, a ponoć potrafią też manipulować przy odczytach w razie problemów z odszkodowaniem czy z reklamacją. Alarm montujemy własny i wybieramy sobie dowolną firmę ochroniarską.


Sporo racji w tym jest  :smile:  Monitoring robiony we wlasnym zakresie to nie az tak duży nakład finansowy  :smile:  a realnie bierze się udział w wyborze chociażby kamerek a nie bierze w ciemno to co dają  :smile:  Patrol z firmy ochroniarskiej też się przydaje... Chociaż pamiętam, ze u mojego pracodawcy alarm potrafil wyć przez 45 minut zanim ktokolwiek zareagował... I to najczęściej któryś z szefów, bo patrol nie dojechał na czas  :wink:

----------


## piotrek0m

> o rany ale musieli Cię skrzywdzić!


Nie zdążyli ....

----------


## Sławki

Moi drodzy. Niedawno otrzymałem WZ. Dręczy mnie kwestia dachu. W WZ mam napisane "geometria dachu - dach dwuspadowy lub wielospadowy o kącie nachylenia połaci do 45 stopniu, kierunek głównej kalenicy w dostosowaniu do bryły budynku, wysokość głównej kalenicy do 9m." Dom ma być parterowy, bez poddasza. Chcę dach płaski, wielospadowy. Wszystko niby ok, ale jak zapytałem czy w takim razie mogę mieć dach o 1,5 stopnia nachylenia, dostałem odpowiedź ze nie, bo to dach płaski. No ja na to, że 1,5 to jest do 40 i nie mam ustalonego minimum, wiec się mieszczę. Na co urzędnik..."ale przyjmuje się, że do10 stopni to dach płaski" i jak dam projekt z tak małym nachyleniem to nie dadzą mi pozwolenia. No i dyskutuj tu z urzędnikiem. Czy macie jakieś doświadczenia w tym zakresie?
1. Faktycznie mogą odmówić? 
2. Jak się odwołam, to ile może to trwać? 
3. Szukałem orzecznictwa, ale nic nie znalazłem - może coś macie?
4. Co gdybym dał projekt na 15 stopni (pomijam, że wygląda fatalnie), a w trakcie budowy zmienił na 1,5? Czy kierbud może to uznać za nieistotne i dać zgodę? Czy może się wtedy do tego doczepić np. nadzór i co za to grozi?

----------


## Artemika

Sławki - witaj. Wydaje mi sie ze mogą nie dać a odlowywanie może trwać i trwać. Opcja zmiany na etapie budowy, nawet zakładając ze kierownik Ci taka zmianę by podpisał, dla mnie jest opcja najgorsza bo nadzór sie przyczepi i zamiast cieszyć sie nowym domem będziesz sie z nimi szarpał. 

Od jaki to jest dach płaski wielospadowy?

----------


## Sławki

Trochę nieprecyzyjne się wyraziłem. Może nie płaski wielospadowy, ale wielospadowy o małym kącie nachylenia. Dach ma być schowany za attykami i mieć dwa, nie symetryczne kierunki spadku 1,5 stopnia + dach dostawionego do domu garażu (niższego od budynku głównego, ale projektowo stanowiącego jedną całość) ma mieć również dwa kierunki spadku i również niski kąt nachylenia. Garaż też z attykami. Nie mam teraz dostępu do wizualizacji, ale może jutro wrzucę.

----------


## piotrek0m

No to się posądzisz z urzędnikami. Bo chyba nie ma definicji dachu płaskiego. W planach miejscowych opisuje się jako dach do 10 stopni. Zostaje więc definicja słownikowa "płaskości" + stara norma dotycząca kominów PN-89/B-10425 w której określono dach płaski jako dach o kącie nachylenia połaci do 12°, a dach stromy – od 12°. No chyba że wyrok NSA w końcu rozwieje tą wątpliwość. 

A zmiana kąta dachu jest zmianą istotną... 

Z innej strony jestem za wprowadzaniem ładu architektonicznego i niedopuszczania do budowy obiektów rażąco odstających od pewnej harmonii jaka powinna panować w okolicy...

----------


## Artemika

Zgadzam sie z Piotrkiem0m, tez uważam ze ład architektoniczny powienien być zachowany. Sama buduję dom który jest wyposrodkowaniem pomiędzy tym co naprawdę mi sie podoba a tym co pasuje do okolicy w której buduję. Lubię bryły nowoczesne, z płaskimi dachami, ale buduję dom w centrum miejscowości, w terenie juz mocno zabudowanym architekturą dalece odbiegającą od nowoczesnej. Wiec buduje coś powiedzmy pośrodku, co nie bedzie mocno odstawało od otoczenia.

Sławki - czekam na wizualizacje, bardzo jestem ciekawa Twojego projektu.

----------


## Sławki

Witajcie. Poniżej zdjęcia. Wersja jest jeszcze wstępna, elewacja na pewno będzie inna, ale jakiś pogląd na bryłę daje. Nie mam niestety zdjęcia z góry - architekt się męczy z konstrukcją, żeby jakoś to wyglądało i dawało jak najwięcej pola do dyskusji z urzędem.  
Zgadzam się z Wami, że jakiś ład architektoniczny powinien być. W moim przypadku irytujące dla mnie jest jednak to, że mój sąsiad ma dach płaski (z niskim kątem nachylenia), jednospadowy. Problem jednak w tym, że on ma wjazd na działkę z innej ulicy. A moja ulica jest inwestycyjnie nową. Na razie stoi na niej tylko 5 domów. Na drodze dojazdowej (między innymi mój sąsiad zza płotu) jest ze 20 domów z płaskimi dachami....ale urzędnicy analizują tylko domy z dostępem do tej samej drogi publicznej. Cała dzielnica to jest jeden wielki architektoniczny misz-masz. Ja mam tego pecha, że na mojej ulicy dopiero zaczynają się budowy i praktycznie 5 sąsiadów definiuje co ja mogę, a czego nie. Natomiast 30m dalej może stać dom z płaskim dachem i z tym nikt problemu nie ma. To dla mnie jakiś absurd. Dodatkowo nie rozumiem interpretacji, że do 40 to nie 10. Gdyby było napisane 20-40, to bym nie miał o czym gadać, a tak teoretycznie mi pozwalają, ale faktycznie (na razie słownie) zabraniają. Chyba skończy się na tym, że złoże projekt taki jaki chcę mieć i zobaczę co się będzie działo. Jak mi powiedzą, że nie mogę mieć takiego dachu, bo to dach płaski, to poproszę o podstawę prawną i definicję - a tego nie pokażą, bo czegoś takiego nie ma. Mogą oczywiście autorytarnie stwierdzić, że nie, bo nie i wtedy zobaczymy - albo będę się odwoływał, albo zmienię ten dach na lidlową stodołę i wybuduję to co chce urzędnik, a nie ja.
Byłem dziś w nadzorze budowlanym. Gość mi powiedział, że według niego jak napisali do 40, to mogę robić 1,5, ale on decyzji nie wydaje. Oczywiście potwierdził, że jak zmienię w trakcie budowy to muszę robić projekt zamienny i mieć zgodę, bo jak nie to kłopociki mogą być.
Najbardziej zależało by mi, gdyby ktoś z Was miał namiary na jakieś orzecznictwo WSA/NSA. Na razie trafiłem tylko na wyrok WSA w Poznaniu z dnia 10 grudnia 2014r. IV SA/Po 815/14. Sprawa nie dotyczyła co prawda odwołania od decyzji administracyjnej w zakresie kąta nachylenia dachu, ale w uzasadnieniu pada stwierdzenie "Również co do określenia geometrii dachu organy uchybiły zasadom prawidłowego zastosowania § 8 rozporządzenia (Dz.U. 2003 nr 164 poz. 1588  ) - kąt nachylenia dachu został określony wskaźnikiem do 35 stopni, co daje inwestorowi możliwość wykonania dachu płaskiego i z nachyleniem do 35 stopni." Wydaje się to dawać jakieś podstawy do dyskusji i odwołań. Szukam dalej i pozdrawiam - szczególnie tych, którzy urzędników maja już za sobą  :smile:

----------


## Artemika

Sławki - widzę że mocni wgryzasz się w temat i nie popuścisz :smile:  zapis jest nieprecyzyjny i daje pole do manwewru, chociaż urzędnik może powiedzieć nie bo nie - mój Pan ze starostwa często używa takiego argumentu... U mnie w Miejscowym Planie jest zapis, ze "zaleca się" dachy od 30 stopni, ja będę składać pozwolnie na 20, bo też uważam że zaleca się nie oznacza że taki być musi. Bryła ciekawa, masz dużą rozłożystą działkę? Masz rzuty żeby pokazać rozklad pomieszczen? W jakiej okolicy budujesz jeśli mozna spytać,

A ja czekam jak na zmiłowanie na tel do architekta bo ma mi dziś skończyć projekt, w niedzielę wyjeżdzam na urlop i dzisiaj mam ostatni dzień żeby złozyć PnB

----------


## mother_nature

Artemika, daj znać, czy się udało  :smile:

----------


## jerrry1

U mnie ostatnie przygotowania gruntu pod płytę.
 W poniedziałek geodeta wytycza budynek i poziomy

----------


## Sławki

No to chyba znalazłem coś, z czym trudniej będzie urzędnikom dyskutować. Poza wskazanym przeze mnie wyżej wyrokiem, ten jest według mnie jeszcze bardziej precyzyjny w danym zakresie. Podaję namiary i cytuję część uzasadnienia - może komuś się przyda. 
Wyrok WSA siedziba w Lublinie z dnia 25 października 2011r. II SA/Lu 544/11
"Również nie jest zasadny zarzut skarżących, iż organ wbrew obowiązkowi nie określił dolnej wartości nachylenia
połaci dachowej - zaskarżona decyzja ustalająca warunki zabudowy wymaga jedynie, by poddasze użytkowe w
układzie kalenicowym miało nachylenie połaci dachowych do 30o. Obowiązujące przepisy wymagają bowiem
wskazania "kąta nachylenia" (§ 8 rozporządzenia), ale nie precyzują, w jaki sposób organ ma ten kąt określić.
*Wskazanie tylko górnej granicy jest w istocie wskazaniem, że kąt musi zawierać się w przedziale od 0o do
określonej przez organ górnej wielkości.*"
Oczywiście nadal mogę się przepychać, ale skłonność urzędnika do dyskusji, po przeczytaniu takiego uzasadnienia, mam nadzieję będzie inna  :smile:

----------


## Sławki

> Sławki - widzę że mocni wgryzasz się w temat i nie popuścisz zapis jest nieprecyzyjny i daje pole do manwewru, chociaż urzędnik może powiedzieć nie bo nie - mój Pan ze starostwa często używa takiego argumentu... U mnie w Miejscowym Planie jest zapis, ze "zaleca się" dachy od 30 stopni, ja będę składać pozwolnie na 20, bo też uważam że zaleca się nie oznacza że taki być musi. Bryła ciekawa, masz dużą rozłożystą działkę? Masz rzuty żeby pokazać rozklad pomieszczen? W jakiej okolicy budujesz jeśli mozna spytać,
> 
> A ja czekam jak na zmiłowanie na tel do architekta bo ma mi dziś skończyć projekt, w niedzielę wyjeżdzam na urlop i dzisiaj mam ostatni dzień żeby złozyć PnB


Artemika - na te 20 stopni zbieraj argumenty, walcz i nie poddawaj się  :smile:  
Mnie bardzo irytuje, jak urzędnik nie mając niejednoznaczności typu "zaleca się" czy "do" zazwyczaj interpretuje je na swoją korzyść. Urzędnik czasem "postraszony" odwołaniami i sądami ustępuje....czasem nie. Najgorsze jest to, że nawet jeżeli wygrywasz jakąś sprawę, to do czasu jej rozstrzygnięcia jesteś zablokowany/zablokowana z kolejnymi krokami. 
Ja z jednej strony (gdybym się z nimi nie dogadał) rozważam Sąd, ale z drugiej chcę jak najszybciej się wybudować i przeprowadzić. 
Działkę faktycznie mam dość rozłożystą (40m). Rzutów na tym kompie nie mam, więc nie wkleję, a za parę godzin startuję na urlop i na 10 dni chcę o tym wszystkim zapomnieć. Pewnie w jakimś momencie założę dziennik to trochę tam pokarzę. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## PaniKasia

*Sławki*, widzę, że przygotowany jesteś na walkę, dobrze ale mam nadzieję że urzędnik też człowiek i pójdzie w miarę gładko, tym bardziej, że w okolicy jest i tak różnorodnie i nie ma sensu komplikować Ci budowy wymarzonego domu. 

Jak ktoś zainteresowany płaską niedroga dachówką to roben wprowadził model bergamo.

----------


## Niechaj

Dobry wieczór, mam nadzieję dołączyć do grona Bocianków 2015  :smile:  Miesiąc temu kupiona działka, zgoda na zjazd z drogi jest, papierologia z dostawcą prądu w toku, projekt domu właściwie skończony, w tym tygodniu mamy nadzieję złożyć papiery do WZtki. Jeśli urzędnicy i pogoda pozwolą to we wrześniu chcielibyśmy zacząć i w tym roku zrobić, jeśli nie piwnicę, to chociaż fundamenty a wprowadzić się jesienią przyszłego roku.
-> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-w-g%C3%B3rach

----------


## Artemika

Otóż nie zdążyłam w piątek złożyć PnB pomimo ze architekt oddał mi projekt na czas. Nikt nie chciał m go od ręki skserować, w pracy miałam cos do załatwienia i dupa. Dzisiaj - ja juz na urlopie - a siostra męża z misja złożenia naszego projektu w starostwie. Zobaczymy jak jej pójdzie.

Niechaj - witaj :smile:  widzę ze bedziemy mogli śledzić Twoje poczynania na bieżąco :smile:  super, życzę powodzenia, będe zaglądać.

----------


## Niechaj

*Artemiko* dzięki, odwdzięczam się na razie kciukami za powodzenie misji szwagierki (i udanego urlopu)  :smile:

----------


## Artemika

Misja szwagierki średnio sie powiodła. Od razu znalazł kiła błędów, wiec musimy uzupełnić projekt. Najważniejsze ze przyjęli wniosek o pozwolenie i czas 65 dni juz leci. No nic, architekt mógł sie trochę lepiej przyłożyć bo niestety bedzie miał kilka poprawek.

----------


## mother_nature

A nie lepiej było wycofać wniosek i złożyć w przyszłym tygodniu? Wtedy nie trzeba już czekać 65 dni + 14, tylko 30.

----------


## cob_ra

My również powoli wkraczamy w temat. Działka już od tygodnia nasza, projekt leży u architekta, mapka lada dzień będzie potem archeolog. Mamy nadzieję, że w połowie sierpnia uda się wbić pierwsze łopaty. Cała machina z pomysłem na budowę wpadłą w marcu tego roku i od tamtej chwili działamy.
Co ciekawe jak rozmawialiśmy z starostwie z osobą podpisującą pozwolenia nawet idąc z pozwoleniem po 28 powinien w ciągu 14dni podpisać papiery. Powiedział również, że po tym terminie z pozwoleniem również nie potrzeba mieć warunków przyłączy mediów jak i zjazdu. To można zrobić w trakcie ale przed oddaniem do użytku wszystko musimy mieć już udokumentowane.

----------


## mother_nature

Jak również? Na razie, do 28 czerwca trzeba mieć w projekcie warunki techniczne przyłączy.

----------


## mania_ania

cześć  Bocianki :smile: 
widzę, że jest nas coraz więcej. U nas kolejny etap zakończony. Mamy okna! brama na razie zabita dechami, drzwi tymczasowe.
kolejne ekipy działają.
Jeżeli ktoś z Was powoli zbliża się do wykonania instalacji radzę duuuużo czasu poświęcić na elektrykę. Najlepiej oczywiście jakbyście znali ustawienie mebli. ja znam ustawienie mebli, rozrysowałam je sobie w excelu już z rok temu :smile:  ale i tak przez 2 dni w sumie 6 godzin chodziłam po domu i wstępnie zaznaczałam wszystkie punkty. Rysowałam na podłodze i ścianie meble, kanapy, stoły itd.   chodziłam w kółko wszystkimi możliwymi drogami zastanawiając się gdzie jeszcze dać włącznik do światła np. obsługującego salon (u mnie można chodzić w kółko salon/jadalni/kuchnia/przedpokój/salon), zaznaczałam gdzie chcę mieć ledy w szafkach, w kuchni gdzie będą sprzęty agd, zaznaczałam na jakiej wysokości chcę gniazdka przy łóżku w sypialni, żeby wygodnie było podłączyć telefon czy tablet i położyć go na stoliku nocnym bez odsuwania stolika od ściany, rozmyślałam czy robić włączniki krzyżowe dające możliwość gaszenia światła górnego i lampki męża przy łóżku. Jest to bardzo żmudna i długa praca. 
polecam rozłożyć ją na min, 2 dni, bo po 3 godzinach człowiek już głupieje i chce wszędzie robić gniazdka i lampki  :smile: 
A to jeszcze nie koniec, bo następnym krokiem było spotkanie z elektrykiem i ponowne chodzenie po domu, tym razem to on rysował na ścianie i jeszcze coś doradzał. Zajęło nam to kolejne 3,5h!! Akurat dla mnie elektryka jest ważna bo organicznie nie znoszę przedłużaczy. Oczywiście zdaję sobie sprawę z tego,ze pewnie gniazdek będzie za mało lub będą w złym miejscu, no ale zrobiłam co mogłam  :smile:

----------


## Wszamanka

Dzisiaj w końcu udało nam się zatwierdzić wstępny projekt kuchni Wiele godzin spędzonych na myśleniu w domu, kilka godzin w studio kuchni przed komputerem, przestawiając co się dało i na ile się dało sposobów. Oto efekt:




Pierwsza górna szafka koło lodówki będzie węższa, kolory piękniejsze, no ale zamysł ogólnie taki. 

Siedząc tyle nad kuchnią doszliśmy do wniosku, że jednak zainwestujemy w profesjonalną pomoc przy urządzaniu i planowaniu pozostałych pomieszczeń.

----------


## Niechaj

*maniu_aniu* gratuluję okien i zazdroszczę zaawansowania robót  :smile:  Zaplanowanie rozkładu gniazdek, włączników światła, wyjść na tv, głośniki, internet etc zajęło mi sporo czasu w niewielkim mieszkaniu, więc wyobrażam sobie, ile musiałaś przemyśleć w domu.
*Wszamanko* nie lubię wiszących szafek i podwieszanych sufitów, ale rozkład funkcjonalny super, mam taki teraz i planuję w domu, bo sprawdza się świetnie (lodówka-blat-zlew-duuużo blatu-płyta-blat)

----------


## Artemika

Mother_nature - zastanawiałam sie nad składaniem po 28 ale trzech architektów u których byłam mi odradzało. Każdy mówił ze nowe przepisy sa tak nieprecyzyjne a starostwa póki co nie maja żadnych procedur, ze to wcale szybciej nie pójdzie. Może w przypadkach super standardowych ale kto ma takie? Ja buduje 1,5 m od granicy, mam dach om mniejszym nachyleniu niz zalecane i w obrębie objętym konserwatorem zabytków. Wiec wybrałam standardowa drogę, zobaczymy co z tego wyniknie. Ekipę mam na wrzesień i do tego czasu muszę sie wyrobić.

Wszamanka - a ile m2 ma Twoja kuchnia? Ja przyznam szczerze ze zamierzam brać architektów na całość bo sama nie podołam. To sa setki decyzji i dylematów na które póki co nie mam czasu.

Mania_ania - gratuluje postępów, idziesz jak burza :smile:

----------


## Wszamanka

Artemika, kuchnia ma 12m2. Problemem w niej jest wystający, niepotrzebny komin, którego nie można wyburzyć. Próbowaliśmy różnych ustawień, aż doszliśmy do wniosku, że skoro nie zburzyć, to dobudować go trzeba :smile:  Natomiast zmniejszone musi być okno. Na razie mam tam otwór na 120, ale  żebym zmieściła lodówkę w tym kącie co jest na wizualizacji to muszę okna zmniejszyć na 90.

----------


## Artemika

Wszamanka - to myślałam ze jest mniejsza, z wizualizacji sprawia takie wrażenie. Ja będe miała tez tyle ze jadalnie osobno. Tego okna trochę szkoda, bo 90 to juz robi sie małe. A po co ten komin jak piszesz ze do niczego nie potrzebny?

----------


## Wszamanka

Komin zbudował poprzedni inwestor, on miał w planach wentylację grawitacyjną i kuchenkę gazową. Ja robię mechaniczną i indukcję.

----------


## MadziulaPM

Wszamanka- fajna ta Twoja kuchnia  :big grin: 
Solidaryzuje się w bólu z kominem w naszym obecnym domku ( 100 letni dom kiedyś należał do garncarza) jest taki gigantyczny, że zabrał nam kawał kuchni i łazienki :/
W jakim programie robiłaś wizualizację/ projektowalaś kuchenkę?
Ja też myslałam wcześniej o projektancie, ale niestety raczej wersja ekonomiczna będzie i ja taka Zosia samosia- nawet projekt domu sama narysowałam i dałam architektowi do przerysowania- o dziwo trafiłam super z wymiarami etc. tylko przestrzeń łazienka/ pralnia mi został do opracowania ale to jak juz bedzie strop sobie scianki działowe wymyślę.

MAMY PNB  :big grin:  :big grin: 
U nas trwało to mniej niż 2 tygodnie, a jak się architekt przyznał- kilka godzin  :wink:  On sam nam projekt zaniósł i wsio załatwił- zjazd z działki, przyłącze wody etc. :wink:  i do tego jest naszym KierBudem :big grin:  :big grin:  
Teraz walczę z bankami negocjuję procenciki, prowizje- w pon.chcemy złożyć wniosek by w lipcu ruszyć już.

----------


## Wszamanka

*MadziulaPM*, grtuluję PNB i życzę szybkiego załatwienie kredytu! :smile: 
Myśmy formalności kredytowe zaczęli na początku czerwca, i ciągle czekamy. Nasza pośredniczka kredytowa twierdzi, że to jeszcze kwestia paru dni.

Wizualizacji kuchni nie robiłam sama, ja tylko mówiłam co chcę, a czego na pewno nie chcę, a przestawianiem szafek w programie zajmował się pan z firmy w której zamawiamy kuchnię :smile:  Mówił w jakim programie to robił, no ale ja oczywiście nie zapamiętałam. Teraz się zastanawiam czy by tego jeszcze nie zmienić, zrobić lustrzane odbicie tego co jest, tak żebym główny blat roboczy miała pod oknem. 
*Artemika*, zmniejszenie okna przeboleję tylko dlatego, że zostają mi jeszcze drzwi na taras, to może ze światłem tragedii nie będzie

Wczoraj udało nam się znaleźć kierownika budowy, w końcu! :smile:  Nie było to łatwe, bo wielu już jak tylko usłyszeli, że budowa rozpoczęta wiele lat temu i przekazana teraz na nas, więcej słuchać nie chcieli i kończyli rozmowę. Jeden był trochę zainteresowany, ale zażyczył sobie stawkę dwa razy większą niż ten obecny :smile:

----------


## Artemika

Wszamanka - a dlaczego nie chcieli? Co im to przeszkadza? A czym kierowałas sie przy doborze kierownika budowy? Umówiłas sie na stawkę za konkretne wizyty czy za całość? I za ile oczywiście jeśli możesz powiedziec? Ja muszę jeszcze znaleźć ekipę do dachu bo moi robią tylko mury a potem kierownika szukać.

----------


## Wszamanka

Artemika, nie wiem czemu nie chcieli, takie ich widzimisię.  Może nie chcieli narażać się na sytuację, że musieliby coś prostować i wyjaśniać po poprzedniku, albo  dochodzili do wniosku, że na budowie prowadzonej od początku więcej zarobią..? A czym sie kierowałam przy wyborze? Tym czy się kier bud zainteresuje w ogóle ofertą  :wink:  Mam namiar na jeszcze jednego, jeżeli też wykaże zainteresowanie, to wybiorę tego, który zrobi na mnie lepsze wrażenie i zaproponuje lepszą cenę, prawdę mówiąc to nie wiem co jeszcze mogłabym brać tu pod uwagę.

A co do stawek, to ten pierwszy co się zgodził, zaproponował parę stów przy podpisaniu umowy, później stówę za wizytę, i jeszcze ze 2-3 przy papierologii na koniec budowy.

----------


## leila87

Witam wszystkich Bocianków 2015  :smile: 
My również mamy nadzieję lada moment rozpocząć. PNB odebrane w miniony piątek, w najbliższy piątek mamy umówione spotkanie w banku. Będziemy budować "Dom w Pięknotkach" z Archonu - http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4fe47b5417c5a . Mały, prosty dom - o taki nam chodziło. Będziemy budować pod Krakowem - czy ktoś jeszcze rozpoczyna budowę pod Krakowem ?

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## mother_nature

> Będziemy budować pod Krakowem - czy ktoś jeszcze rozpoczyna budowę pod Krakowem ?


A owszem, parę osób  :smile:

----------


## m*kasia

I ja też  :wink:  Po sąsiedzku z *mother_nature*  :welcome:

----------


## leila87

To super, bardzo się cieszę ! Widzę, że Wy bardziej na południe, ja w drugą stronę  :smile: 
Przy okazji - gdzie kupowaliście beton ?  :smile:

----------


## TeczowyKot

Witajcie  :smile: 

U nas stan zerowy zaliczony  :smile:  W przyszłym tygodniu ekipa rzuca się na ściany  :smile:  Trwają negocjacje nt cen więźby prefabrykowanej, bo to juz tuż, tuż. 
Z nowości - postanowiliśmy pomyśleć o tym jak zwiększyc nieco poczucie naszego bezpieczeństwa w przyszłym domu, który jakby nie było jest ostatnim domem na wsi i w całym tym szaleństwie, pojawił się u nas Maximus  :smile:  Tak więc mam trzecie dziecko na głowie, co przy rozgardiaszu z budową zupełnie współgra  :wink:   a oto i piesio  :smile:  http://handmade-by-efciak.blogspot.c...erca-kamy.html Rodzinna przytulanka o wyglądzie psa mordercy  :big tongue:  Bokser jednym słowem  :wink:

----------


## m*kasia

> To super, bardzo się cieszę ! Widzę, że Wy bardziej na południe, ja w drugą stronę 
> Przy okazji - gdzie kupowaliście beton ?


My bierzemy z Widbetu po 180 za kubik z pompą. Do nich jeździmy tez po zaprawę do murowania, bo są kilka km od nas. Jesteśmy zadowoleni z jakości.

Rozpatrywaliśmy też ofertę Noska, ale nie mogłam dogadać się z przedstawicielem, bo "on by wolał" ... Niespecjalnie mnie interesowało co jakiś przedstawiciel by wolał na mojej budowie i za moje pieniądze, więc zrezygnowałam już na wstępie,  a poza tym było sporo kosztów ukrytych,np.  za pompę,albo  za to że gruszka niepełna do nas przyjeżdża, bo tak akurat wychodzi z dostępnych u nich gruszek, my potrzebujemy np. 13 m3, a oni nam mogą przysłać dwa razy ósemkę, a my za to mamy zapłacić... tu 100, tam 50 i robiła się kwota. :mad:

----------


## Mysław

> zastanawiałam sie nad składaniem po 28 ale trzech architektów u których byłam mi odradzało. Każdy mówił ze nowe przepisy sa tak nieprecyzyjne a starostwa póki co nie maja żadnych procedur, ze to wcale szybciej nie pójdzie.


Potwierdzam, osobiście w mojej okolicy w WB omawiałem tryb składania dokumentacji do budowy domu i dostałem wprost informację "Projekt ok, i może pan złożyć w trybie zgłoszenia - ale to będzie trwało 30dni, do tego nie wydamy Panu żadnego pisma, potwierdzenia dla Banku, etc. - ponieważ nie możemy..., ale jak pan to złoży na PnB - to w 2-3 tygodnie jak projekt jest ok i nic nie brakuje powinna być decyzja).

Więc... lepiej pójść, zapytać i mieć świadomość że przy zgłoszeniu te 30 dni musi minąć, a przy PnB jak WB jest obrotny to może być szybciej (i prościej).

Pozdrawiam

Mysław

----------


## immoral

U nas w urzędzie wydawali zawsze przy zgłoszeniu krótkie pisemko, że  w związku ze zgłoszeniem nie wnoszą żadnych zastrzeżeń - nie jest to żadna decyzja, ale jest na piśmie. Nie wiem czy tak samo jest teraz z tymi zgłoszenia na budowę domu.

----------


## dziennikBudowy

Witam wszystkich! 
Również zaczęliśmy w tym roku. Na razie walczę z wykopami pod ławy i zbrojeniami.
Buduje się jeszcze ktoś z okolic Jeleniej?

----------


## leila87

> My bierzemy z Widbetu po 180 za kubik z pompą. Do nich jeździmy tez po zaprawę do murowania, bo są kilka km od nas. Jesteśmy zadowoleni z jakości.
> 
> Rozpatrywaliśmy też ofertę Noska, ale nie mogłam dogadać się z przedstawicielem, bo "on by wolał" ... Niespecjalnie mnie interesowało co jakiś przedstawiciel by wolał na mojej budowie i za moje pieniądze, więc zrezygnowałam już na wstępie,  a poza tym było sporo kosztów ukrytych,np.  za pompę,albo  za to że gruszka niepełna do nas przyjeżdża, bo tak akurat wychodzi z dostępnych u nich gruszek, my potrzebujemy np. 13 m3, a oni nam mogą przysłać dwa razy ósemkę, a my za to mamy zapłacić... tu 100, tam 50 i robiła się kwota.


Dziękuję m*kasia ! Cena dobra, my na razie pytaliśmy w general beton, ale cena to 190 zł netto ... A co możecie poradzić na stal zbrojeniowową i deski do szalowania ? Jaki poziom cenowy jest obecnie atrakcyjny ? Z góry bardzo dziękuję za pomoc !

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## leila87

> Potwierdzam, osobiście w mojej okolicy w WB omawiałem tryb składania dokumentacji do budowy domu i dostałem wprost informację "Projekt ok, i może pan złożyć w trybie zgłoszenia - ale to będzie trwało 30dni, do tego nie wydamy Panu żadnego pisma, potwierdzenia dla Banku, etc. - ponieważ nie możemy..., ale jak pan to złoży na PnB - to w 2-3 tygodnie jak projekt jest ok i nic nie brakuje powinna być decyzja).
> 
> Więc... lepiej pójść, zapytać i mieć świadomość że przy zgłoszeniu te 30 dni musi minąć, a przy PnB jak WB jest obrotny to może być szybciej (i prościej).
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Mysław


Potwierdzam, u mnie architekt mówił to samo ...

----------


## MadziulaPM

u nas tak w praktyce wyszło- szybciej PNB niż zgłoszenie :wink: 
leila87- fajny domek- minimum ciągów komunikacyjnych, bardzo ekonomicznie przestrzeń zaplanowana i układ bardzo mi sie podoba :big grin: 
TęczowyKot- minusi ten Wasz piesek :wink: 

U nas z bankami przeprawa:/
Jak u Was z kredytami było? Nie wiem,  czy powinniśmy się martwić-  wcześniej z tego co się dowiadywaliśmy sama działka spokojnie miała wystarczyć jako wkład własny, teraz w baku nam mówią, ,że najlepiej jakby stan 0 był:/ kurczaczki 40 tysia musielibyśmy skombinować do następnego tygodnia ba w czwartek geodeta zabija paliki, a potem wkraczają już murarze:/

----------


## Wszamanka

MadziulaPM, my do załatwiania formalności kredytowych korzystamy z pomocy pośrednika. Kobieta zajmuje się tym na co dzień więc wie o co pytać w bankach, na co można liczyć a na co nie, jako pośrednik w niektórych bankach może uzyskać promocję większą niż banki oferują dla klientów indywidualnych. Wiedziała, że gotówki na wkład własny nie mamy, więc poszukała oferty której warunki jesteśmy w stanie spełnić. U nas było to o tyle prostsze, że mamy działkę z budynkiem w stanie surowym. Tak że polecam ci skorzystanie z pomocy pośrednika. W bankach co chwilę wymyślali, że jednak jeszcze jakieś dodatkowe pisemko/zaświadczenie/inną pierdułę chcą, nie musieliśmy do nich latać osobiście, tylko spotykaliśmy się w miejscu i czasie dla nas dogodnym z panią pośrednik, albo wysyłaliśmy jej mailowo a ona ze wszystkim chodziła. Wnioski o kredyt składaliśmy do dwóch banków, decyzja z jednego już jest, z drugiego ma być dzisiaj. Zajęło to nieco ponad miesiąc.

----------


## m*kasia

> Dziękuję m*kasia ! Cena dobra, my na razie pytaliśmy w general beton, ale cena to 190 zł netto ... A co możecie poradzić na stal zbrojeniowową i deski do szalowania ? Jaki poziom cenowy jest obecnie atrakcyjny ? Z góry bardzo dziękuję za pomoc !
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Desek nie kupowaliśmy, bo szalunek robimy z płyt osb, a cenę stali napiszę Ci po południu, bo nie pamiętam  (w sumie to nie "nie pamiętam" tylko po prostu nie wiem, bo to mąż załatwiał, a ja nie mam pamięci do cyferek  :wink:  ). Braliśmy z Dacholandu w Mogilanach, nie wiem czy dlatego, że  mieli najlepszą cenę, czy dlatego, że są blisko i nam przywieźli za darmo  :Confused:

----------


## PaniKasia

hejka po dłuższej przerwie. U nas już prawie SSO , do końca przyszłego tygodnia ma być położona dachówka, okna zamówione, brama wybrana no i też zaczyna się u nas akcja kredyt. Musimy brać w euro i niewiele banków mamy do wyboru. Właściwie to dwa. Byłam na spotkaniu z panem od kredytów w Deutche Bank i spotkałam się też z doradcą Open finance i w sumie nie wiem teraz za pośrednictwem kogo składać wniosek. Obaj zdają się znać na rzeczy, warunki te same i tak się waham czy lepszy  doradca hipoteczny z konkretnego banku bo być może lepiej zna procedury panujące w deutche bank czy z Opena bo ogólnie wiecej kredytów chłopak zalatwia. A może jeden wniosek do DB składac w banku a do alior banku w open ...a dokumenty to kompletujemy chyba od miesiąca i skompletowac nie możemy -człowiek się chyba podświadomie broni przed cyrografem :roll eyes:

----------


## m*kasia

> U nas z bankami przeprawa:/
> Jak u Was z kredytami było?/


My związaliśmy się na dłużej z bankiem ING i prawie wszystko poszło błyskawicznie i bez problemów, dzięki bardzo rozsądnemu pracownikowi banku, który towarzyszył nam od samego początku, do samego końca. 

* Edit*: Od momentu podjęcia decyzji, że to ten bank nas będzie finansował czyli od pierwszej poważnej wizyty w placówce, do momentu wypłaty pierwszej transzy minęło dokładnie 24 dni* end*

Dokumentów wcale nie było jakoś wiele, dlatego dziwi mnie trochę, to że wszyscy tak narzekają na tę papierologię  :wink: 

Do kredytu startowaliśmy z pozwoleniem na budowę w ręku i tyle wystarczyło, przy czym wartość działki bardzo nam podwindowała zdolność kredytową.

----------


## PaniKasia

m*kasia u nas papierów jest full bo małż zatrudniony jest poza Pl i banki sobie życzą zeznania podatkowe, zaświadczenia i inne pierdolety, które następnie trzeba przetłumaczyć, ostatecznie może i nie jest to jakiś ogrom nie do ogarnięcia ale nam idzie jak krew z nosa. Sama zaświadczenie o zarobkach niosę do pracy chyba z 2 tydzień i donieść nie mogę.

----------


## m*kasia

> m*kasia u nas papierów jest full bo małż zatrudniony jest poza Pl i banki sobie życzą zeznania podatkowe, zaświadczenia i inne pierdolety, które następnie trzeba przetłumaczyć, ostatecznie może i nie jest to jakiś ogrom nie do ogarnięcia ale nam idzie jak krew z nosa. Sama zaświadczenie o zarobkach niosę do pracy chyba z 2 tydzień i donieść nie mogę.


A no tak, to trochę komplikuje  :wink:  

A to, że człowiek podświadomie się broni przed małżeństwem z bankiem, to masz rację, tyle tylko, że jak już się przestąpi próg tej instytucji, i "pójdą konie po betonie", to już się "zapomina", że się podpisało cyrograf na tyle lat, i przechodzi się do codzienności  :smile:

----------


## mania_ania

Potwierdzam i polecam pomoc pośrednika. jest tyle papierów, że sama bym nie ogarnęła. My złożyliśmy do ING, Eurobanku i mbanku. Szczególnie mbank miał je 100 stron do podpisania i parafowania!. A tak to wszystko wypełnia pośrednik, ja dostałam tylko plik papierów z naklejonymi karteczkami gdzie podpisać. I przy kosztorysie też duża pomoc, co wpisać, czego nie, co gdzie lepiej ująć. Ja akurat skorzystałam z pośrednika muratora Pani Małgosi i mogę spokojnie ją polecić. Podobał mi się między innymi to, że dostałam czytelną informację o wszystkich kosztach dodatkowych, typu ubezpieczania, prowizje, konta, karty kredytowe itd.

----------


## m*kasia

Gdy urodził nam się pomysł kredytu zrobiliśmy kilkugodzinną rundkę po bankach (chyba było ich z 6), a na koniec tej podróży skierowaliśmy swe kroki do Expandera. Pani, mimo że zawodowo stukała swymi krwistoczerwonymi pazurkami o klawiaturę, nie powiedziała nam nic więcej niż dowiedzieliśmy się w bankach, tzn. ja powiedziałam, że w tym i tym banku nie chcę, bo mam złe doświadczenia, ewentualnie podejście do klienta mi się nie podoba, a ona i tak swoje, że ma koleżankę, która super się nami zajmie, w innym banku miała kolegę, a w jeszcze innym męża. 

Postanowiliśmy działać na własną rękę. Złożyliśmy zapytanie do dwóch. Do mbanku, w którym urzędujemy na co dzień oraz do ing, który był bardzo korzystny. Chcieliśmy jeszcze do db, ale mieliśmy za mały wkład, tzn byliśmy na minimalnym pułapie i bank zalecał ubezpieczenie małego wkładu, zrezygnowaliśmy.

Mimo że oboje z mężem mamy wieloletnią historię w mbanku, bank nie popisał się ofertą i jeszcze podważał nasza wiarygodność... odpuściliśmy, został nam tylko ing. Zebraliśmy cyferki do kupy, poczytaliśmy opinie o obsłudze kredytów w tym banku,  dwa spotkania z doradcą, wizyta i wycena na działce i decyzja pozytywna.

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

chyba się już witałam ale to było wieki temu  :smile: 
u nas w tym tygodniu powinien się zamknąć stan 0  :big grin: 
tani macie ten beton pod Krakowem, pod Łodzia placilismy 210 zl + pompa 250 zl za godzinę  :mad: 

pytanie do osob na etapie fundamentow, czym izolujecie fundamenty?
wszyscy xpsem?  :wink: 
ja chyba się wyłamię bo u nas pioch i sucho jak na pustyni, wody gruntowe hen hen w głąb...

----------


## m*kasia

Najpierw dwa razy dysperbit, później xps, a zaraz na to folia kubełkowa. U nas glina, ale w tym temacie jestesmy nadgorliwi, bo w obecnym domu mamy problem z wilgocią idąca z niezaizolowanych i nieodwodnionych fundamentów i wolimy dmuchac na zimne

----------


## TeczowyKot

> chyba się już witałam ale to było wieki temu 
> u nas w tym tygodniu powinien się zamknąć stan 0 
> tani macie ten beton pod Krakowem, pod Łodzia placilismy 210 zl + pompa 250 zl za godzinę 
> 
> pytanie do osob na etapie fundamentow, czym izolujecie fundamenty?
> wszyscy xpsem? 
> ja chyba się wyłamię bo u nas pioch i sucho jak na pustyni, wody gruntowe hen hen w głąb...


 :smile:  u nas 200plnów + opłata za każdą h/ gruchy z pompą, ale tutaj mąż działał, więc ceny dokładnej nie podam, Izolowaliśmy dysperbitem też razy dwa plus xps. 

Sprawa kredytowa przeszła u nas dość gładko. Kredyt mamy w PKO BP SA. Na targach budowlanych zahaczyliśmy chyba wszystkie stoiska bankowe, zebraliśmy milion ofert i prognoz, ale nikt nie przebił oferty z PKO właśnie. dodatkowo formalności minimum. Babeczka z banku przemiła, rzeczowa i pomocna. U nas działka jest potraktowana jako wkład własny  :smile:  

MadziulaPM  :smile:  Milusi jak nie wiem co  :smile:  wulkan czystej energii  :smile:  i budzik fantastyczny. Jak żem śpioch od urodzenia ogromny, tak teraz swtaję skoro świt, przed kurami chyba jeszcze  :big tongue:

----------


## PaniKasia

U nas także xps. A pytanko mam do Was z innej beczki, a mianowicie czy planujecie piorunochron?

----------


## m*kasia

> U nas także xps. A pytanko mam do Was z innej beczki, a mianowicie czy planujecie piorunochron?


Tak, u nas już na etapie ław zrobiony był uziom otokowy spawany do zbrojenia ław. 

Ja mam mieszane uczucia, bo naczytałam się, że jak sąsiedzi nie mają, to większe prawdopodobieństwo,  że będzie waliło akurat w nasz dom  :ohmy: 
Ale mąż się uparł, to sobie zrobił  :big tongue:

----------


## Wszamanka

PaniKasia, dzięki że mi przypomniałaś :smile:  w tych wszystkich planach budowlanych nikt mi nigdy nie wspominał o piorunochronie, a ja go chcę, bo ja strachliwa jestem :wink:  Tylko na razie to nawet nie wiem z kim o nim rozmawiać.

----------


## m*kasia

> Tylko na razie to nawet nie wiem z kim o nim rozmawiać.


Na początek to chyba z kierbudem, nasz coś tam nam podpowiedział, ale ogólnie bazowaliśmy na informacjach z sieci i wiedzy męża.

----------


## abrowiczka

hej
Ratunku!!! Witam wszystkie Bocianki, do których i ja należę.. Potrzebuję na cito wsparcia odnośnie wyboru bramy garażowej segmentowej dużej (4750/2250). Czytam, zestawiam, jeżdżę, dzwonię, itd. i NIE WIEM!!! mam już kilka wycen Krispola, Wiśniowskiego, Hormanna, Normstahla i właściwie nawet nie o cenę chodzi, bo podobne, ale o jakość!!!! Co Wy wybieracie?! 
Wiem, że na forum dużo na ten temat w innych miejscach, ale Bocianki też wybierają, prawda?
Dzięki za pomoc...

----------


## Wszamanka

> Na początek to chyba z kierbudem.


ciągle zapominam, że w końcu mamy kier buda i od czegoś w końcu on jest  :wink:

----------


## PaniKasia

Też musimy obgadać temat  instalacji odgromowej, choć mąż nie bardzo chce to ja jednak chyba spałabym spokojniej. Co do bramy to u nas stanęło na hormanie. Cenowo najlepiej wiśniowski ale hormann jest zamontowany u teściów i od 25 lat spisuje się wzorowo. Może i nam posłuży.

----------


## abrowiczka

> Też musimy obgadać temat  instalacji odgromowej, choć mąż nie bardzo chce to ja jednak chyba spałabym spokojniej. Co do bramy to u nas stanęło na hormanie. Cenowo najlepiej wiśniowski ale hormann jest zamontowany u teściów i od 25 lat spisuje się wzorowo. Może i nam posłuży.


dzięki, chyba jestem coraz bliżej decyzji :smile: 

pozdr.

----------


## leila87

> Desek nie kupowaliśmy, bo szalunek robimy z płyt osb, a cenę stali napiszę Ci po południu, bo nie pamiętam  (w sumie to nie "nie pamiętam" tylko po prostu nie wiem, bo to mąż załatwiał, a ja nie mam pamięci do cyferek  ). Braliśmy z Dacholandu w Mogilanach, nie wiem czy dlatego, że  mieli najlepszą cenę, czy dlatego, że są blisko i nam przywieźli za darmo


Dziękuję m*kasia ! A jak z tą ceną stali było ?  :smile:  Z góry dziękuję za info !

----------


## leila87

> u nas tak w praktyce wyszło- szybciej PNB niż zgłoszenie
> leila87- fajny domek- minimum ciągów komunikacyjnych, bardzo ekonomicznie przestrzeń zaplanowana i układ bardzo mi sie podoba
> TęczowyKot- minusi ten Wasz piesek
> 
> U nas z bankami przeprawa:/
> Jak u Was z kredytami było? Nie wiem,  czy powinniśmy się martwić-  wcześniej z tego co się dowiadywaliśmy sama działka spokojnie miała wystarczyć jako wkład własny, teraz w baku nam mówią, ,że najlepiej jakby stan 0 był:/ kurczaczki 40 tysia musielibyśmy skombinować do następnego tygodnia ba w czwartek geodeta zabija paliki, a potem wkraczają już murarze:/


Dziękuję MadziulaPM  :smile:  O taki domek nam właśnie chodziło  :smile: 

A co do banków ... wrr .. to właśnie dzisiaj się dowiedziałam, że nas jeden właśnie wystawił !!! I to jeden jedyny, do którego złożyliśmy wniosek  :sad:  Nagle nie ma zdolności kredytowej, bo 2 miesiące temu zmieniły się przepisy wewnętrzne w banku, co do zaliczania dochodu z działalności gospodarczej ;/ Bez sensu, jakby nie mogli nam tego od razu powiedzieć ... Na szczęście dostałam z polecenia namiary na pośredniczkę od kredytów i okazało się, że jest kilka atrakcyjniejszych ofert, także działamy na nowo ....

----------


## m*kasia

> Dziękuję m*kasia ! A jak z tą ceną stali było ?  Z góry dziękuję za info !



Jak wieść gminna niesie drut 6 gładki 2300/ tonę, a żebrowana 12  - 2100 / tonę.
Ale jakby co nie wiesz tego ode mnie  :big grin:

----------


## magda072486

Witam,
Czy może ktoś buduje dom według projektu Dom przy Cyprysowej 30 ?
Szukam, szukam ale chyba wybraliśmy jakiś mało popularny projekt 
Zaczynamy z fundamentami  od sierpnia  i jakieś dobre rady by się przydały  ☺
Pozdrawiam,
MAGDA

----------


## Wszamanka

Utwierdźcie mnie w przekonaniu, że różnica 2,5tys na 12 oknach, pomiędzy dwu- a trzyszybowymi to nie dużo i warto zainwestować  :roll eyes: 


dodam że współczynnik U dla szyb to 0,5 dla jednych i 1,1 dla drugich

----------


## letniowoc

Wszamanka - a to różnica za same okna dwu- czy trójszybowe? 
A koszt ciepłego montażu i ewentualna dopłata za kolor (nie wiem czy Was to dotyczy, na jaki kolor się zdecydowaliście?)

----------


## Wszamanka

Różnica w samych oknach, kolor już wliczony. Wybraliśmy wstępnie kolor siena noce który jest z dopłatą, ale tak patrzę na stronę producenta i bardziej mi się chyba jednak podoba ciemny dąb z kolorów standardowych, nie wiem czemu nie przyglądnęliśmy się jemu bardziej od razu. Ciepły montaż liczony jest dodatkowo, ale to już tyle samo niezależnie od okien.

----------


## mania_ania

Wszamanka ale 0, 5 do chyba pakiet dla samej szyby. 1, 1 do dla całego okna. To jakie sa roznice w parametrach dla 2 i 3 szybowych? Ja mam 3 szyby. U dla szyby 0.5 dla calego okna 0.8-0.9. Kupujac okna bralam pod uwage przspisy ktore  beda obowiązywały w 2021 roku

----------


## Wszamanka

U dla szyby w 3 szybowych 0.5, całe okno (rozmiar wzorcowy, z tabelki producenta) 0.77
U dla szyby w 2 szybowych 1.1, całe okno 1.34

Powierzchnia wszystkich okien 20,5m2.
Wydaje mi się że tych okien jak na mój dom nie ma tak dużo, i zastanawiam się tylko czy warto dokładać te 2,5 tys, czy to faktycznie później będzie odczuwalne w użytkowaniu. Ja się bardzo przychylam ku 3 szybowym, ale rodzina skutecznie robi mi mętlik w głowie i lepiej wie jak powinnam wydawać swoje pieniądze, tak że czasami potrzebuję się upewnić co do słuszności swoich decyzji poza kręgami rodzinnymi  :wink:

----------


## mania_ania

Od stycznia 2014 okna musza miec parametry U nie mniej niz 1,3 dla calego okna. Nie wiem czy ktos to sprawdza. Ale 1,1 dla szyby to bardzo duzo. Nie wiem tez na ile jest to odczuwalne, ale na pewno przy szybie bedzie zimniej. Ja bede grzała PC PW wiec nie patrzylam nawet na 2 szyby. Zalezy jaki masz budżet. Czy juz zaczynasz cięcia czy jeszcze nie  :smile:  jezeli przez te 2, 5 tysiąca nie bedziesz mogła zrobic czegos innego to bierz 2 szyby. Ale jezeli masz jeszcze jakieś rezerwy to bierz 3 szyby.

----------


## PaniKasia

*Wszamanka* my mamy pakiet dwuszybowy, mamy szprosy wiedeńskie naklejane na zewnątrz i wewnątrz, w pakiecie 3 szybowym dziwnie by to wyglądało, poza tym nie robimy tzw ciepłego montażu w warstwie ocieplenia więc nie wiem czy jest sens montowania  ciepłych okien. U mamy ok 1.3. Dopłata do pakietu 3 szybowego była podobna jak u ciebie. Może gdyby nie szprosy to zdecydowalibyśmy się na 3 szyby ale jakoś od razu je odrzuciliśmy.  Nie daj się rodzince, rób tak jak  uważasz, nie oni tam będą mieszkać :wink:

----------


## MadziulaPM

> MadziulaPM, my do załatwiania formalności kredytowych korzystamy z pomocy pośrednika.c.


Po przejściach przeróżnych i kontakie wcześniejszym z pośrednikiem muratora- p. Małgosia sympatyczna, ale jakoś nam było nie po drodze z kontaktem i nie mogliśmy od niej uzyskać interesujących nas informacji, mieliśmy składać sami w końcu zrobiłam rundkę po pośrednikach w naszym mieście i wybrałam najbardziej rzeczowego z którym był najlepszy kontakt. Na razie wnioski złożone do 2 banków PKO BP i PKO SA, przed nami jeszcze BGŻ. 
U nas są wszystkie możliwe źródła dochodu- Działalność, etat, Umowa zlecenie, Gospodarstwo w tym dzierżawa, sprzedaż płodów rolnych więć papierologi od groma. 




> Dziękuję MadziulaPM  O taki domek nam właśnie chodziło 
> 
> A co do banków ... wrr .. to właśnie dzisiaj się dowiedziałam, że nas jeden właśnie wystawił !!! I to jeden jedyny, do którego złożyliśmy wniosek  Nagle nie ma zdolności kredytowej, bo 2 miesiące temu zmieniły się przepisy wewnętrzne w banku, co do zaliczania dochodu z działalności gospodarczej ;/ Bez sensu, jakby nie mogli nam tego od razu powiedzieć ... Na szczęście dostałam z polecenia namiary na pośredniczkę od kredytów i okazało się, że jest kilka atrakcyjniejszych ofert, także działamy na nowo ....


My też na tym ucierpieliśmy PKO SA z tej okazji zaproponowało nam 230 tysia zamiast 350 o które sie staramy:/ 
Od biedy są szanse że się z budową zmieścimy- część z własnych środków chcemy zrobić, ale na ogrodzenie i utwardzenie nam zabrakło by:/ No nic, czekamy na kolejne oferty z banków. 

U nas już wytyczony domek, w lasku stanął dumny przybytek zadumy :wink:  
Okazało się, że różnica poziomów to ponad 1 m - taras będzie niemal na ziemi, a garaż niestety wysoko:/ trzeba będzie z kierbudem pogłówkować co tu zrobi ( to nasz architekt, więc od razu będzie pewnie nanosił zmiany hehe :wink: )
Na szopie w lasku zmieniony daszek ( blachodachóweczka grafitowa jak na domku naszym będzie) deseczki na szalunek już w niej poskładane czekają i stemple leżakują.

Jutro jedziemy do betoniarni negocjować ceny- mają fajną opcję przy zakupie stali inż. budownictwa specjalista od ław wyliczy wielkość zbrojenia i od razu nam ukręcą wianuszki :big grin:  wiec szybciej murarze będą mogli ruszyć.A w poniedziałek 27 planujemy wykop  :big grin:

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

*Wszamanka* ja bym zainwestowała w okna o lepszym współczynniku, różnica parametrach jest duża a kwota za lepsze okna nie jest astronomicznie wyższa
co do rad rodziny to musimy się z nimi mierzyć cały czas ale jednym uchem wpuszczamy a drugim wypuszczamy, to Ty będziesz później w tym domu mieszkać

mam pytanie ile płacicie za *porotherm 25 P+W*  :smile: 
szykujemy się do stawiania scian na początku sierpnia

----------


## leila87

> *Wszamanka* ja bym zainwestowała w okna o lepszym współczynniku, różnica parametrach jest duża a kwota za lepsze okna nie jest astronomicznie wyższa
> co do rad rodziny to musimy się z nimi mierzyć cały czas ale jednym uchem wpuszczamy a drugim wypuszczamy, to Ty będziesz później w tym domu mieszkać
> 
> mam pytanie ile płacicie za *porotherm 25 P+W* 
> szykujemy się do stawiania scian na początku sierpnia


Nam powiedzieli na składzie 4,15 zł brutto za sztukę - pustak z Oleśnicy ( ten lepszy ).
A jak u Was ceny ?

----------


## _PAK_

WITAJCIE  :smile:  Ale mnie dawno nie było, ale nic sie nie działo szczególnego....za to teraz nabiermay tempa ekspresowego....
Za ok 3 tyg ruszamy z fundamentami, które planowane były na wrzesień/październik...
Życie...teraz masa spraw i załatwień uff

A jak u Was?? Muszę nadrobić  :big tongue:

----------


## PaniKasia

Witamy witamy toż to założyciel wątku we własnej osobie :smile:  a u nas dzieje się, dzieje! Jeszcze dach nie skończony a już okna chcą montować, no i w banku dziś byliśmy zobaczymy co to będzie czy nas uraczą czarną polewką czy małżeństwo kredytowe zawrzemy :roll eyes:  mam złe przeczucia

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Witam , jesli ma Pani jakieś obawy z chęcią wspomożemy również w poszukiwaniu oferty kredytowej. Nie kosztuje to nic a może zaoszczędzić stres i nerwy oraz zminimalizować okres oczekiwania na decyzję . Zachęcam do kontaktu





> Witamy witamy toż to założyciel wątku we własnej osobie a u nas dzieje się, dzieje! Jeszcze dach nie skończony a już okna chcą montować, no i w banku dziś byliśmy zobaczymy co to będzie czy nas uraczą czarną polewką czy małżeństwo kredytowe zawrzemy mam złe przeczucia

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Powoli dobiega koniec pierwszej połowy roku i banki zaczynają powoli znowu wprowadzać zmiany w ofertach.

Jeśli macie Państwo umowę do podpisu w ING i zwlekacie - ważne by podpisać ją do* 17 sierpnia bieżącego roku.* W tym dniu wchodzą nowe przepisy związane z obsługą kosztową kredytu.
Najważniejsza zmiana w zakresie opłat i prowizji:
- opłata za przedterminową częściową lub całkowitą spłatę produktów hipotecznych dla umów podpisanych od 17/08/2015r. wynosić [B]będzie 2% od spłaconej przed terminem kwoty w pierwszych 5 latach od uruchomienia kredytu –
dotychczas obowiązujący przepis jest - do 3 pierwszych lat od uruchomienia darmowa częściowa spłata kredytu do 50% kwoty kredytu jednorazowo. Inne nadpłaty 2% prowizji. Po 3 latach częściowa lub całkowita spłata bez opłat.

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

no właśnie ja jeszcze nie wiem za ile kupuje wykonawca pustaki, jak się dowiem (na początku sierpnia) to się podzielę 
Oleśnica rozumiem pustaki Wienerbergera?  :smile: 
póki co mamy zakończony stan 0, muszę jakąś wiechę skonstruować  :wink: 
a oto nasze 0 oraz pies inwestorski pilnuje czy dobrze polewamy fundament  :wink:

----------


## Wszamanka

*malydomekpodlodzia* , piękne masz drzewa na działce, wiedz że ci ich zazdroszczę :wink:  niech rosną zdrowo :smile: 

Czytam umowę kredytową, którą mamy podpisać w piątek, i kolejny raz cieszę się że korzystamy z pomocy pani pośrednik. W trakcie czytania pojawiło się wiele pytań, mniej lub bardziej błahych, i dla kogoś, kto na co dzień nie ma styczności z papierologią urzędową, nie prowadzi firmy i zawodowo działa w zupełnie innym obszarze niż finansowy,  możliwość przeanalizowania ich z kimś z poza banku jakimś takim większym spokojem duchowym napawa :wink:

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

*Wszamanka* no niestety do drzewa po drugiej stronie drogi, u nas są dwie wielkie jarzębiny oraz 2 sosny
ale niedlugo stan się zmieni, ruszamy z sadzeniem drzew bo ta golizna działkowa mi działa na nerwy  :smile:

----------


## Artemika

A ja dwa najpiękniejsze drzewa na działce będe musiała wyciąć bo stoją na terenie gdzie bedzie stał dom, taki pech, chcieliśmy sie jakos pomiędzy nie wpasować ale nijak sie nie dało. A do tego dochodzi absurd związany z pozwoleniem na ich wycięcie - wniosek moge zlozyc mając prawomocne PnB, rozpatrzenie wnisoku miesiąc plus uprawomocnienie. Można oszaleć. Szcześliwie możemy zaczynać z drzewami ale potem bedzie problem z usunięciem bo sa po prostu ogromne. Łatwiej by było robic to na pustej działce.

----------


## pepa

Witam Wszystkich po dłuższej przerwie  :smile: 
14 /07 zgłosiliśmy budowe-narazie cicho sza....ale w przyszłym tyg.mam zamiar się ...przypomnieć...
plan był na wrzesień ,ale mamy chęć na sierpięn przełożyć tym bardziej ze nasz Murarz ma wolny ....czas .Zobaczymy....
Narazie czekamy na wyceny....
Napiszcie proszę z czego robivie dach?
ja mówię TYLKO dachówka ,Mąz skłania sie do blachy  :sad:  
a tak w ogóle kto z Was będzie miał (uwaga /uwaga-ZIELONY DACH? )
oprócz mnie  :smile: ))

----------


## Wszamanka

*pepa*, ja chcąc nie chcąc, mam zgniłą zieleń. Ty planujesz soczyście zielony? 


Po dzisiejszym pomiarze otworów okiennych wyszło jak strasznie wszystko jest krzywe w tym moim domku, jak tylko macie możliwość pilnujcie na bieżąco czy wam ściany stawiają prosto i trzymają poziomy :wink:

----------


## mother_nature

U nas będzie blachodachówka - jest tańsza i lżejsza  :smile: 

Pepa, a mówili Wam coś przy składaniu zgłoszenia? Kiedy macie się kontaktować, jak to wygląda dalej? Mnie o uszy się obiło, że po dwóch tygodniach można uzyskać zaświadczenie, że starostwo nie ma przeciwwskazań, tylko czy juz wtedy można zaczynać budowę, to nie wiem.

Ja składam dokumenty w poniedziałek. Mąż chce PnB a ja zgłoszenie. Na miejscu okaże się, co jest korzystniejsze  :wink:

----------


## pepa

mother_nature- nam składał architekt nasz....ale nie chciałam dzwonić tam na tzw.2 dzień dlatego chę zadzwonić po weekendzie :smile: 
wiec narazie niewiem nic,architekt tez nami mówił pozwolenie,pozwolenie.....ale stanęło na moim i poszło na zgłoszeniu...dam znać jak bęe coś wiedzieć

wszamanka-tak ,też chce zgniłą zielen....zdecydowanie zgniłą a nie soczystą......tym bardziej ze jesli będzie to blacha to jak wypłowieje to niefajnie będzie to wyglądać.....mi sie zieleń baaaaaardzo podoba,tym bardziej że mam plan na brazowe okna i biała elewację lub .....jakąs jasną  :smile: 
no właśnie a jakie ty Będziesz mieć okna ?-złoty dąb?

MOI DRODZY-odnośnie wtrącania sie rodziny....nas "ktoś " z rodziny namówił/ doradził na sprzedaż starego naszego domu,mówiąc zapewniając że nam pomoże przy budowie nowego,że wszystko będzie na jego głowie itd,itd,.......obiecank/cacanki na pięknych ,pustych słowach się skończyło!
zostaliśmy ze wszystkim sami, także doceńcie to ,,,,nawet jak jest to irytujące dla WAS

----------


## Wszamanka

pepa, u mnie ciemny dąb, wnętrza na parterze planuję jasne z dodatkami ciemnego brązu, i ciemny dąb lepiej mi do tego pasuje. Widziałam gdzieś w okolicy mojego miasta dom z dachem zgniła zieleń i białe okna, i nie spodobało mi się to, przekonałam się wtedy do ciemnego brązu.  A poza tym rynny mam jakieś takie ciemno szare podchodzące pod antracyt, są całkiem dobre i szkoda mi ich wymieniać, i ten mój ciemny dąb z zestawu kolorów bez dopłat do tego  chyba najlepiej pasuje.

----------


## pepa

> pepa, u mnie ciemny dąb, wnętrza na parterze planuję jasne z dodatkami ciemnego brązu, i ciemny dąb lepiej mi do tego pasuje. Widziałam gdzieś w okolicy mojego miasta dom z dachem zgniła zieleń i białe okna, i nie spodobało mi się to, przekonałam się wtedy do ciemnego brązu.  A poza tym rynny mam jakieś takie ciemno szare podchodzące pod antracyt, są całkiem dobre i szkoda mi ich wymieniać, i ten mój ciemny dąb z zestawu kolorów bez dopłat do tego  chyba najlepiej pasuje.


mi sie podoba złoty dąb/choć oklepany jest,ale z drugiej strony jak tak miałabym patrzec to nigdy by człowiek domu nie mógł zbudować...
ciemny dąb tez jest piękny ale chyba dla mnie za ....ciemny....miałam ostanio mahoniowe i naprawde ....były ciemne....
mam dylemat jakie okna jaki dach.....
okna może orzech.....w wewątzr domu będzie w stylu hiszpańskim(może inaczej-będę sie starać żeby było,więc złty dąb raczej odpada)....

----------


## letniowoc

Hej Bocianki !
Chwilkę mnie tu nie było, ale wracam z bdb wieściami: mamy wyczekane PnB! Ruszamy z początkiem sierpnia  :big lol: 
U nas planujemy tak: dachówka antracyt/grafit/szary (raczej nie czarna), okna w kolorze winchester (dylemat czy kolor obustronny czy nie), elewacja biała/śmietankowa/ plus szare wstawki, może jakieś bonie.
Zobaczymy jakie będą ostateczne wybory, ale założenia są j/w.

----------


## Mr A

*pepa* a dlaczego tylko dachówka? Oczywiście kwestia do zastanowienia - jeszcze trochę czasu macie. Znajomy, który ma dachówkę mówi że zmieniłby na blachę dachówkopodobną, ale blachę. Kwestia pogody i klamerkowania (chyba tak to się nazywa) dachówek i tego jak ekipa to będzie robić.

*letniowoc* a ten winchester będzie grał z dachówką i szarymi wstawkami? to nie lepiej już pójść w antracyt?

----------


## Wszamanka

letniowoc, polecam dwustronne, białe są paskudne do mycia :smile:

----------


## Bejaro

Dachówka klawiszuje,ale nie z powodu pogody a nieprawidłowego ułożenia.

Mam szwedzką blachodachówkę 16 lat wypłowiała strasznie,bardzo się nagrzewa,a deszcz dudni strasznie.
Teraz położyliśmy dachówkę.

Trzeba tylko przeliczyć czy krokwie utrzymają ciężar dachówki-jeżeli więźba przewidziana pod dachówkę można kłaść blachę odwrotnie już niekoniecznie.

----------


## TeczowyKot

Witajcie  :smile:  

My chyba postawimy na gont - mamy dach prefabrykowany, nie ocieplamy dachu tylko sufit więc obawiamy się mega echa przy większej ulewie  :wink:  dachówka odpada ze względu na obciążenie, 


Za nami stan zerowy, stawiają sie ściany  :smile:  w tym tygodniu przyjeżdżają kominy, był spec od więźby prefabrykowanej, dach się robi, powoli musimy rozglądać się za oknami i drzwiami. I za piecem. 

Póki co przeżywamy chwile grozy - patrząc na fundamenty, dom wydaje się mega mały. Będzie tylko parter, więc mam nadzieję, ze to tylko zludzenie optyczne. Bo nie wiem, jak się pomieścimy w tych klitkach...

I nasza zmora - dzikie zwierzęta. Lisy sobie harcują po działce :/  Są na tyle bezczelne, że jeden sfajdał nam się nawet na srodku salonu  :big lol:  Tuż obok spacery uskutecznia locha z młodymi, Lisiory zostawił wkupne, truchełko zająca. Bez głowy :/  szaleństwo. Macie pomysły jak toto wykurzyć z działki?? Sarny nam nie przeszkadzają  :wink:  i ryby w rzece też nie  :wink:

----------


## Wszamanka

*TeczowyKot*, same fundamenty chyba zawsze dają wrażenie małych pomieszczeń. Postawisz ściany i będzie od razu lepiej. A jak do tego dołożysz tynki i potem farbę czy inne wykończenie, to zapomnisz, że to na początku zdawało się takie małe :smile:

----------


## immoral

Potwierdzam słowa *Bejaro*, na obecnym dachu mamy dachówkę od 15 lat i nic nie klawiszuje. Dom od dewelopera i to jedna z niewielu rzeczy, którą zrobili  dobrze. 
*TęczowyKot*, przeżywasz właśnie dylemat każdego budującego ("czy tu w ogóle zmieści się łóżko?"), ale to szybko mija. 

Uh... mam nadzieję, że my w przyszłym tygodniu zaczynamy  :wave:

----------


## PaniKasia

Co do pokryć dachowych, to nie wierzę w teorię o wyższości blachy nad ceramiką jedyny aspekt przemawiający za blachą to cena. Przeważnie idziemy na jakieś kompromisy budując dom, jeden zaoszczędzi na pokryciu inny na podłogach czy oknach. My mamy dachówkę ceramiczną ale jakbym miała decydować się na inne rozwiązanie to kiedyś bardzo podobały mi się-  z reszta nadal lubię- gonty, ale takie 3d z amerykańskich przedmieść, ale to tylko hamerykanskie lub kanadyjskie produkty dają taki fajny efekt.  Do bardziej nowoczesnych budynków nieźle pasuje blacha na rąbek. Zwykła blacha imitująca dachówkę nie podoba mi się. 
U nas prawie SSZ , prawie bo chociaż stolarka zamontowana to niestety ekipa od SSO nie spieszy się z ułożeniem dachówki :bash:

----------


## Mr A

Wszystko zależy od montażu. Firmę, która trzyma się wytycznych dot. montażu pewnie ciężko znaleźć (przynajmniej w tych mniejszych miejscowościach), a potem przychodzi większa wichura i pół dachu nie ma. 

Są blachy, które bardzo fajnie wyglądem imitują dachówkę - to w tym aspekcie, jak ktoś wybiera dachówkę ze względu na prezencję  :wink:

----------


## pepa

No właśnie....blacha czy dachówka...hm...
Napewno nie podoba mi się kolor prawie ,zaznaczam prawie każdej blachy po kilku latach jej użytkowania... weekend w aucie- wiec popatrzyłem na te wyplowiale dachy i nie przemawia to do mnie....wygląda bardzo brzydko +myślę ze dachówka to po prostu lepsza jakość niż blacha.sama nie wiem ,zobaczymy co jeszcze wyceny nam powiedzą. 
Blacha na rąbek tez mi się podoba,choć sąsiadowi grad zostawił nie fajne ślady na niej (ale do naszego domu nie pasuje).My wiązary zmieniliśmy na więźbę -mąż i architekt twierdzą że dachówkę można kłaść....no a ja niestety znam się na budownictwie tak jak na ....gotowaniu :sad: ((

----------


## piotrek0m

> Co do pokryć dachowych, to nie wierzę w teorię o wyższości blachy nad ceramiką jedyny aspekt przemawiający za blachą to cena.


O... a są takie teorie?
Pomijając płowienie blachy, pomijając hałas przy opadach deszczu, pomijając nagrzewanie się blachy do wysokiej temperatury od słońca, zostaje ostatni ciekawy argument - blacha na dachu będzie rodzajem krycia które pierwsze odleci w siną dal w wyniku silnego wiatru.

----------


## PaniKasia

*piotrek0m* są różne teorie, nawet spiskowe :tongue:

----------


## MadziulaPM

> Napiszcie proszę z czego robivie dach?
> ja mówię TYLKO dachówka ,Mąz skłania sie do blachy  
> a tak w ogóle kto z Was będzie miał (uwaga /uwaga-ZIELONY DACH? )
> oprócz mnie ))


My w tym naszym pierwszym domku mamy zielony dach z brązowymi obróbkami ( taka czekolada mleczna)- od 5 lat :wink:  to było moje marzenie mieć zielone pokrycie, mąż chciał poeksperymentować z dwoma kolorami i wyszło pięknie  :big grin:  Ale to nasze maleństwo  :wink: 

Teraz chcę jakiejś odmiany, i w dodatku wszystkie pokrycia na budynkach w gospodarstwie w tym roku zaczęliśmy zmieniać na grafit- chcemy wszystkie mieć w podobnym stylu a nie stać nas by 7 budynków dachóweczką nakryć :wink:   :wink:  Tak więc na naszym domku będzie blachodachówka grafitowa :d 




> U nas planujemy tak: dachówka antracyt/grafit/szary (raczej nie czarna), okna w kolorze winchester (dylemat czy kolor obustronny czy nie), elewacja biała/śmietankowa/ plus szare wstawki, może jakieś bonie.
> Zobaczymy jakie będą ostateczne wybory, ale założenia są j/w.


Ooo ja też chcę przy graficie jakąś jasną w ciepłe słoneczne barwy elewację i okna winchester- ale od środka raczej białe. Teraz mam same białe i od środka łatwiej się czyści- ale z zewnątrz koniecznie kolor.
A prosta przyczyna- orientowałam się w obudowach roletek- nie mają tego koloru:/  a ja bardzo chcę mieć w oknach roletki w kastetkach by wieczorem jednym ruchem odgrodzić się od widoku ciekawskich oczu, ale dopuścić poranne światełko  :big grin: 

W dodatku białe okna wewnątrz wydają się łatwiejsze w dopasowaniu stylistycznym podłóg, drzwi i okien oraz dodatków - zwłaszcza, że mój gust jednak wymaga zwiewnych woali- firanek bialuśkich  :big grin:  :big grin: 




> My chyba postawimy na gont - mamy dach prefabrykowany, nie ocieplamy dachu tylko sufit więc obawiamy się mega echa przy większej ulewie  dachówka odpada ze względu na obciążenie,


Ja tak cichutko jako żona dekarza delikatnie bym Ci odradzała gont w warunkach klimatycznych Polski. Gont wymaga wysokiej temperatury z każdej strony by ładnie się wszystko związał- wygląda ładnie, fajnie, ale po kilku latach zaczyna przesiąkąć tu i tam.... to bardzo zły materiał na dach w Polsce:/
Mnóstwo takich pokryć po kilku latach się zmienia i mój osobisty dekarz jeszcze się nie zgodził by komuś to położyć na dach- szybciej rezygnował ze zlecenia, nie chciał mieć na sumieniu czyjejś krzywdy jak mówił  :wink:  Poczytaj dokładnie, i zastanówcie się :smile:  Lub porozmawiaj z kimś kto ma od conajmniej 10 lat gont lub z 15 najlepiej - choć ludzie czasem bronią największego bubla bo był ich własnym wyborem  :wink: 




> No właśnie....blacha czy dachówka...hm...
> Na pewno nie podoba mi się kolor prawie ,zaznaczam prawie każdej blachy po kilku latach jej użytkowania... weekend w aucie- wiec popatrzyłem na te wypłowiale dachy i nie przemawia to do mnie....wygląda bardzo brzydko +myślę ze dachówka to po prostu lepsza jakość niż blacha.sama nie wiem ,zobaczymy co jeszcze wyceny nam powiedzą. 
> Blacha na rąbek tez mi się podoba,choć sąsiadowi grad zostawił nie fajne ślady na niej (ale do naszego domu nie pasuje).My wiązary zmieniliśmy na więźbę -mąż i architekt twierdzą że dachówkę można kłaść....no a ja niestety znam się na budownictwie tak jak na ....gotowaniu((


Dachówka też płowieje niestety:/ blacha w zależności od ilości warstw i jakości- na pewno mat jest o wiele trwalszy niż połysk :wink:  trudne wybory, też marzył nam się dach z dachóweczki, ale cena jest o wiele wyższa- same pokrycie to jeszcze niewielka różnica, ale obróbki ceramiczne- gąsiory ceramiczne etc. to już wielki koszt w porównaniu do blachy. No i inna konstrukcja więźby ( czyt. więcej drewna) i robocizna- dłużej  i przez to drożej.

U nas drogą kompromisu będzie sprawdzona blachodachówka która u największej ilości klientów sprawdziła się w ostatnich latach, robimy więźbę i pełne deskowanie z myślą, a nóż widelec jednak za kilka / kilkanaście lat zechcemy i będziemy mieć środki by zmienić na dachówkę :wink: 

Uwaga na blachę płaską - na rąbek, strasznie faluje. Jest modna, z daleka wygląda fajnie, ale przed decyzją przyjrzyjcie się jej z bliska- na dachu i możecie sobie zrobić łatwe doświadczenie: połóżcie sobie kartkę papieru na 2 deseczkach ( deseczki/ kontrłaty w odległości 40-60 cm od siebie więc i tutaj musicie zastosować odległość odpowiednią) i zobaczcie jak się ugnie i tak samo połóżcie tekturkę lub kartkę złożoną kilka razy w harmonijkę ( przetłoczenia blachodachówki)  i wtedy widać jak się ugina blacha płaska od łaty do łaty. Producenci w gwarancji zaznaczają, ze falowanie i uginanie się tej blachy to norma- mąż miał kilku zapaleńców którzy bardzo chcieli rąbek i niemal każdy był niemile zaskoczony tym falowaniem:/

Przed decyzją sprawdźcie, czy wizualnie Wam to nie przeszkadza  :big grin:

----------


## jerrry1

> U nas drogą kompromisu będzie sprawdzona blachodachówka która u największej ilości klientów sprawdziła się w ostatnich latach, robimy więźbę i pełne deskowanie z myślą, a nóż widelec jednak za kilka / kilkanaście lat zechcemy i będziemy mieć środki by zmienić na dachówkę



*MadziulaPM* pochwal się z jakiej firmy ta blachodachówka, bo sam niedługo będę szukać czegoś dla siebie.

----------


## Bejaro

Mam okna winchester,rolety też w tym kolorze,ja mam od producenta okien MS,ale Krispol też ma winchester-można nawet klapę od rewizji zamówić w okleinie drewnopodobnej w kolorze winchester.

U nas na osiedlu same zielone dachy 15-16 lat jedne z gontu drugie z blachodachówki takiej z posypką jedno i drugie  wygląda źle,blacha wypłowiała gont też i do tego odchodzi robi się efekt takiej rybiej łuski,nie wiem czy to z powodu nieprawidłowego ułożenia bo deweloper,ale blaknięcie z ułożeniem nie ma nic wspólnego,a blaknie to i to.

Taka butelkowa zieleń teraz już wyblakła.

----------


## MadziulaPM

> Mam okna winchester,rolety też w tym kolorze,ja mam od producenta okien MS,ale Krispol też ma winchester-można nawet klapę od rewizji zamówić w okleinie drewnopodobnej w kolorze winchester.
> 
> U nas na osiedlu same zielone dachy 15-16 lat jedne z gontu drugie z blachodachówki takiej z posypką jedno i drugie  wygląda źle,blacha wypłowiała gont też i do tego odchodzi robi się efekt takiej rybiej łuski,nie wiem czy to z powodu nieprawidłowego ułożenia bo deweloper,ale blaknięcie z ułożeniem nie ma nic wspólnego,a blaknie to i to.
> 
> Taka butelkowa zieleń teraz już wyblakła.


Dzięki Bejaro, ale o to chodzi,że znajomy produkuje roletki i mam piękne ceny w dodatku mogę i jego wesprzeć w biznesie  :wink: Ale przemyśle temat  :smile: 
Jerry wysłałam Ci PW, jeśli chcesz mogę Ci dać namiary na mężą dostawcę- kiedyś woził po całej wschodniej ścianie Polski blaszki w fajnej cenie :wink:  - do negocjacji

----------


## jerrry1

Dzięki za namiar za jakiś czas na bank się odezwę

----------


## m*kasia

> U nas drogą kompromisu będzie sprawdzona blachodachówka która u największej ilości klientów sprawdziła się w ostatnich latach, robimy więźbę i pełne deskowanie z myślą, a nóż widelec jednak za kilka / kilkanaście lat zechcemy i będziemy mieć środki by zmienić na dachówkę





> Jerry wysłałam Ci PW, jeśli chcesz mogę Ci dać namiary na mężą dostawcę- kiedyś woził po całej wschodniej ścianie Polski blaszki w fajnej cenie - do negocjacji


Ja też chętnie przygarnę nazwę tej blachodachówki  :wink:  :roll eyes:

----------


## pepa

To i ja chcę nazwę blachy, proszę, proszę  :smile: 
Madziula a jaka masz elewacje do tego dachu zielonego?
Ja myślę o jakimś białym i brązowe okna,rynny chyba reż brązowe. ..jeszcze niewiem....podpowiedz proszę

----------


## letniowoc

Nie chcemy okien antracytowych, wolimy jaśniejsze, dlatego podoba nam się winchester.
Dachówka możliwe, że będzie to Koramic Alegra 9 antracytowa, widziałam że tu na FM parę osób ją ma.

Tak z innej beczki, pytanie do osób, które miały wykonane badanie geologiczne gruntu. Musieliście robić odbiór gruntu w wykopie przez geologa z wpisem do dziennika budowy, który dopuści wykopy do dalszych prac budowlanych? Czytam teraz naszą opinię geologiczną a tam na końcu takie cuś. A grunt w porządku, I kategoria. 
Dziwne. Pierwsze słyszę....

----------


## Bejaro

Mam alegre 9 antracyt ona leciutko w słońcu wpada w brąz po prostu nie jest to grafit wpadający w niebieski czy szary ale taki ciepły.

Okna winchester,uważaj z bramą bo ona w tym kolorze jaśniejsza wychodzi,drzwi mam drewniane tu kolor dobrany dobrze ,mimo że mniej sęków bo winchester ma właśnie szary wzór drewna.

U nas sama opinia wystarczyła,wpisów w DB nie trzeba było,ale pozwolenie na starych zasadach,teraz ponoć jeszcze prościej.

I w czasie wykopów geologa nie było,słyszałam o archeologu jeżeli działka w takiej strefie.Sama opinia do pozwolenia potem nikt się tym nie interesował.

----------


## MadziulaPM

pepa, jeśli chodzi o elewacje to.... nie mamy koloru:/ zabrakło pieniążków i serca by dokończyć- trafiła się okazja by dokupić troszkę ziemi i zabrakło nam chwilowo na elewację, w dodatku teraz  budowa lada dzień ruszy i pewnie wszystkie domki machniemy na jeden kolor :wink: 

Sąsiedzi mają zielony daszek i do tego słoneczno- śmietankową elewację- wygląda delikatnie, świeżo.

----------


## pepa

> pepa, jeśli chodzi o elewacje to.... nie mamy koloru:/ zabrakło pieniążków i serca by dokończyć- trafiła się okazja by dokupić troszkę ziemi i zabrakło nam chwilowo na elewację, w dodatku teraz  budowa lada dzień ruszy i pewnie wszystkie domki machniemy na jeden kolor
> 
> Sąsiedzi mają zielony daszek i do tego słoneczno- śmietankową elewację- wygląda delikatnie, świeżo.


ok,dzięki Wielkie :smile:

----------


## Wszamanka

czym ocieplacie dachy/poddasza?

----------


## letniowoc

Bejaro
muszę się tej dachówce dokładnie przyjrzeć, narazie tak tylko rzuciłam okiem i przypadł mi do gustu kolor oraz ... cena  :smile:  Wolałabym żeby kolorystycznie wpadała w szarość, a nie brąz, ale muszę zobaczyć jak to wygląda, może to taki subtelny brąz i akurat mi się spodoba? Chyba, że znajdę rzeczywiście grafitową dachówkę ceramiczną w zbliżonej cenie do Alegry...

Nasz dom jest bez garażu, więc odpada kwestia bramy garażowej. Też masz okna winchester? Jakie? I podaj mi proszę producenta drzwi.

Z tym geologiem  to dodzwoniłam się do architektki i już wiem, że geolog tak pisze na każdej opini geotechnicznej, ale tak naprawdę nie ma to żadnego znaczenia i nie trzeba tego wykonywać. Dzięki za odzew  :smile: 

Wszamanka - myślimy o ociepleniu pianą, znajomi polecają, tylko muszę się zorientować cenowo ile wyjdzie taka pianowa impreza  :wink:

----------


## MadziulaPM

> czym ocieplacie dachy/poddasza?


Poczytajcie o Thermano - chyba obecnie najlepsza sprawa , zwłaszcza na poddasze bo nie dość, że nie wypuszcza ciepła, jest nie palne jest ( wełna potrafi się zapalić o dziwo) i nie wpuszcza ciepła na poddasze. Tylko drogie jest i nie wiem, czy damy radę finansowo a bardzo byśmy chcieli właśnie tym ocieplić. W Stanach i Kanadzie bardzo populary materiał na ocieplenia.
Najlepiej to na krokwie dawać- zastępuje pełne deskowanie i fajnie chroni.

----------


## MadziulaPM

Koparka się zepsuła:/ Miał już byc wykop a tu kolejny tydzień przestoju:/
Ale firma w której bierzemy beton i stal pokręciła już wieńce- mamy na wymiar przez ich inżynierka przeliczone  :wink:

----------


## Bejaro

> Bejaro
> muszę się tej dachówce dokładnie przyjrzeć, narazie tak tylko rzuciłam okiem i przypadł mi do gustu kolor oraz ... cena  Wolałabym żeby kolorystycznie wpadała w szarość, a nie brąz, ale muszę zobaczyć jak to wygląda, może to taki subtelny brąz i akurat mi się spodoba? Chyba, że znajdę rzeczywiście grafitową dachówkę ceramiczną w zbliżonej cenie do Alegry...
> 
> Nasz dom jest bez garażu, więc odpada kwestia bramy garażowej. Też masz okna winchester? Jakie? I podaj mi proszę producenta drzwi.
> 
> Z tym geologiem  to dodzwoniłam się do architektki i już wiem, że geolog tak pisze na każdej opini geotechnicznej, ale tak naprawdę nie ma to żadnego znaczenia i nie trzeba tego wykonywać. Dzięki za odzew 
> 
> Wszamanka - myślimy o ociepleniu pianą, znajomi polecają, tylko muszę się zorientować cenowo ile wyjdzie taka pianowa impreza


Mam okna MS i rolety też od nich.Drzwi  z Parmaxu drewniane.Okna winchester ma prawie każdy producent,ale czasem ten kolor nie jest w podstawowej palecie ale za dopłatą-nie tylko za kolor bo to standard, ale jeszcze dodatkowo za kolor nie podstawowy.



A dachówka jak leży na wystawce obok czerwonej czy brązowej jest grafitowa.

Ja chodziłam z jedną dachówką i przykładałam do wszystikch dachówek w graficie dopiero wtedy było widać różnicę,ważne aby oglądać pod kątem w słońcu i pochmurny dzień i w cieniu...

----------


## PaniKasia

Madziula głowa do góry, zawsze są jakieś przeboje. U nas też były cyrki z koparkami. 2 się zakopały, koparkowy zaczął się odkopywać łopatą :big grin:  w końcu przyjechała kopara na gąsienicach i sytuacja została opanowana, ale kosztowało nas to wszystko trochę nerwów, pieniedzy i czasu 
Co do ocieplenia to też byśmy chcieli pianką, czysto, szybko. Sąsiad ma i bardzo sobie chwali ale my zostajemy przy wełnie(kasa, kasa, kasa) Swisspor podobno ma dobrą o niskiej lambdzie musimy się rozeznać. W pon wchodzą elektrycy a za 2 tyg tynkarze. Pod koniec pierwszego tygodnia sierpnia mamy mieć odpowiedz z banku  :stir the pot:  Zdecydowaliśmy się też na odkurzacz centralny, sama instalacja nie kosztuje dużo, jednostki też można juz nabyć za rozsądne pieniądze także niech będzie.

----------


## MadziulaPM

PaniKasiu, Wy już daleko jesteście :big grin:  :big grin: 

Wesoło z tymi koparkami mieliście :big grin:  

My też o odkurzaczu myślimy- zwłaszcza,że instalator wyliczył nam z montażem na nasz domek około 3 tysia może za rok znów w promocje trafimy :wink: 
co do pianki to chyba o natrysk chodzi? Jeśli chcesz meża podpytam, bo zimą konsultacje miał z prof na polibudzie w sprawie dociepleń i natrysk gorąco odradzał... ale czy o piankę mu chodziło to nie pamiętam :d

Kochani, może ktoś chwilkę znajdzie, potrzebuję waszej opinii- jeszcze zanim ławy będą mogę nieznacznie zmienić w projekcie coś niecoś :wink: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6912499

----------


## Wszamanka

Myśmy początkowo zakładali ocieplenie wełną. Po wczorajszej luźnej rozmowie z człowiekiem od WM pomysł wełny wydaje mi się już mniej dobry, ze względu na dziurawienie folii przy montażu i nasiąkliwość wełny. Mam obawy, czy za 10-15 lat nadal będzie spełniała swoją funkcję. Padł pomysł żeby ocieplić styropianem, na upartego moglibyśmy to wykonać samodzielnie. Ale przeliczając koszty niewiele drożej a za to znacznie szybciej wyszedłby natrysk pianką PUR. *MadziulaPM*, popytaj męża o co z tym natryskiem chodziło, bo w internecie to same ochy i achy można znaleźć...

(też czasami tak macie, że wydaje się wam że powinniście rzucić pracę i zagłębić się w studiowaniu spraw budowlanych i pogłębianie wiedzy w tym zakresie..?  :wink:   )

----------


## pepa

(też czasami tak macie, że wydaje się wam że powinniście rzucić pracę i zagłębić się w studiowaniu spraw budowlanych i pogłębianie wiedzy w tym zakresie..?  )

codziennie po kilka razy dziennie.....chociaż ja nie pracuje....tylko jak to Mąż mówi..."leżysz i pachniesz"
(dzieci w domu -wiek 3 lata i 1 rok)

----------


## pepa

Pani Kasia-, jak coś będziesz wiecej wiedziała o tym odkurzaczu to daj znać :smile:

----------


## Bejaro

Mnie instalator ułożył rurki w gratisie,rurki i ramki takie jakby puszki do montowania gniazdek które warto mieć przed tynkami aby ładnie obrobić.Jednostka i same gniazda zamontujemy jak kasy starczy,może najpierw gniazda ssące aby to wyglądało jakoś a sam odkurzacz poczeka.

Do kotłowni garderoby czy wiatrołapu np w szafie można schować Wally Flex

----------


## pepa

własnie sie dowiedziałąm ze Pan Murarz który miał u nas zacząć 17 go sierpnia......zrezygnował.
oczywiscie nie zadzwonił do nas.....tylko my do niego obgadać szczegóły.....
Extra  :sad: (((

----------


## mother_nature

Takich w tym kraju mamy fachowców  :bash:  Albo spartaczą, albo zrezygnują, albo są porządni i pracowici ale mają terminy porezerwowane na najbliższe 2 lata...

----------


## PaniKasia

jeju pepa tak mi przykro, nawet dziad się nie pofatygował aby wam to zakomunikować. Na pewno kogoś  jeszcze znajdziecie z jakąś luką w grafiku. Co do odkurzacza to instalacje kładziemy teraz na rowni z elektryką. Cena za punk to 200 zl będzie 5 punktów więć 1000zł, do tego należy doliczyć koszt gniazd (50zł), szufelka (150zł), wally flex pokazany przez Bejaro (300zł) sam odkurzacz z rurami i całym osprzętem 2600 firmy profi. A może można poszukać taniej w każdym razie myślę, ze warto. Dziś dostalismy pozytywną odp z banku, jeszcze tylko pare druków chcą i niby umowa ma być gotowa pod koniec następnego tygodnia. Mam nadzieje, ze decyzja jest ostateczna i że obejdzie się bez przykrych niespodzianek.uff

----------


## domeldoom

Hej
ja też planuję start w tym roku, projekt Tesla wybrany, pozwolenie w trakcie załatwiania.
Mam nadzieję, że wystartuję w tym roku.
Trzymajcie kciuki  :Smile: 
pzdr
tomek

----------


## MadziulaPM

Na czym polega to wally flex??

Podpowiedź mała, szufelka do odkurzacza przyda się w kuchni i wiatrołapie  :wink:  my jeszcze przy kominku chcemy i do tego separator- super popiół wybiera :big grin: 

Słyszałam o takich rurach chowanych w ścianie widział ktoś może jak to się w praktyce sprawdza ?? 


Czy ten wąż nie brudzi się jednak wewnątrz??

----------


## MadziulaPM

Pepa... tulam mocno - może lepszy fachowiec na ciebie czeka?? :big grin:  :big grin:  trzymam kciuki!!

Kurcze u nas 7 murarzy będzie pracować, stwierdzili, ze nasz domek max 2 mc a może i mniej niż 1,5 postawią, mąż z chłopakami dach w 2 tygodnie zrobią z deskowaniem i 2,5 mc ma być stan surowy otwarty. No zobaczymy... oczekiwania na koparkę trwają... Materiały czekają...

----------


## MadziulaPM

i szufelka podblatowa

----------


## TeczowyKot

Pepa - gdybyś mieszkała bliżej oddałabym Ci na chwilę moich fachowców  :smile:  do końca tygodnia są u nas, potem mają trochę wolnego od nas  :smile: 

Gdyby odkurzacz centralny SAM zasysał brud to byłoby to rozwiazanie idealne  :smile:  ale że trzeba tak czy inaczej biegać z rurami, to my zostajemy przy tradycyjnym rozwiązaniu  :smile:  Zwłaszcza, ze kocham mego diabła wyjacego  :smile:  daje sobie radę z dwojka dzieci i psem  :wink:  

Mamy już mury  :smile:  i ściany działowe  :smile:  jednak nie będziemy procesować się z architektem  :big tongue:  chwilowo  :wink:  http://teczowykot.blogspot.com/2015/07/podaj-cege.html 

Dzisiaj wymurowali już szczyt i zdjęty oczywiście jest już szalunek z wieńcy/ców.   :wink:

----------


## pepa

Domeldoom,bardzo ładny masz domek,ja bym jednak zmniejszyła POM.gospod.
Madziula -dokładnie to samo wczoraj powiedziałam  :smile: )
Tęczowy kot- a co się stało z architektem??
My szukamy na nowo ekipy :smile:  ale damy radę!
Pani kasia-dzieki za rozpiskę  :smile:

----------


## MadziulaPM

Tęczowy Kot, idziecie jak burza :smile:  aż miło popatrzeć :smile: 

O co chodzi z architektem??
NA jeżyny w chwili obecnej polecam najlepszy zwalczacz wyszystkiego Randap. Wszystko co organiczne Wam wypali- nawet perz, potem spokojnie trawkę posiejecie :smile:

----------


## TeczowyKot

MadziulaPM>> chcecy ekologicznie je zwalczyć - w miejscu jeżynowego krolestwa będzie sad , tzn kilka drzewek owocowych, maliny, borówki amerykańskie i co tam nam  jeszcze wpadnie do głowy. Tak więc lopada, widły, grube rękawice i bedziem kopac i wyciągać. Wiem, ze robota głupiego :/  :bash:  15 metrów dalej amy rzeczkę. Mam opory. 

Architekt i jednocześnie kier. bud. Miał być mega fantastycznym wyczesanym fachowcem od wszystkiego (w zakresie jego obowiązków), Okazuje się, że NASZ MAJSTER, człowiek który w zasadzie jest prostym facetem wytyka błędy w projekcie. I się okazuje, że dach ze zwykłych krokwi byłby tańszy w ostatecznej wersji niż ten prefabrykowany. Kier bud na etapie PnB wystąpił o warunki podłączenia wody do działki obok  :jaw drop:  też moja ale nie ta co trzeba - Dostaliśmy PnB  ale bujamy się do tej pory z wodą. W urzędach nie zauważyli . Podłączenie prądu - Koleś zapomniał dać nam umowę do podpisu w  wyniku czego wszystko szło od początku, bo się pół roku mu to omsknęło. Takich kwiatków wychodzi więcej i więcej... Złożeczę na nasz pomysł zatrudnienia taty znajomego... 

A teraz wisienka - w pokojach dzieci miały być szafy wnękowe (na wspólnej ścianie) i tadam  w pokoju córki jest węższa o 10 cm. Teraz możemy już tylko zburzyć pół domu. Albo zrobić w tym miejscu regał na zabawki. Nie da sie tego w zaden sposób zmienic - wnęka jest zaraz przy drzwiach :/

U nas murarzy było dwóch plus jeden pomocnik. Uwinęli się w 1,5 miesiąca  :smile:  A zaczynali od ogrodzenia. Ze 250 metrów obwodu musieli zrobić. A i tak zrezygnowaliśmy z grodzenia części lasku  :wink:  Mają moc panowie  :smile:

----------


## domeldoom

> Domeldoom,bardzo ładny masz domek,ja bym jednak zmniejszyła POM.gospod.


Tak właśnie zrobiłem  :Smile: , dzięki temu kuchnia większa będzie.
pzdr
tomek

----------


## MadziulaPM

Teczowy Kocie, rozumiem, i powodzenia życzę. Będę trzymać kciuki!! 
My mamy akację na działce. Wczesną wiosną mąż wpadł z piłą spalinową, mnóstwo zrebków na opał będzie :big tongue:  i potem znajomy koparką powyciągał ogromną ilość pni i korzeni a po 2 tygodniach.... akacje rosną dalej:/ przenoszą sie wgłąd działki i lasu o dobre 5-15 m od wcześniejszego stanowiska... Babcia proponowała od razu randapem je machnąć, ale też chcieliśmy naturalnie i... teraz już jestem pewna,że randap będzie mimo, ze działka z laskiem :/
Ale jeżyny może mniej inwazyjne są?? Nie znam sie zbytnio- to mąż mój rolnik  :big tongue: 

Fajnie,że u Was tak szybko poszło :smile:  u nas dom podpiwniczony i okrutnie połamany ( teraz zastanawiam sie, czy to była dobra decyzja....

Murarze za pełną piwnicę do stropu z ociepleniem etc 18 tysia zażyczyli sobie, więc jak na taki domek i powierzchnie nie jest źle  :smile: 
Na działeczkę przyjechał już styropian i folia z kubeczkami jak to określił mój synek  :big grin: 


Domeldom- fajny, prosty projekcik, wydaje się bardzo funkcjonalny- zwłaszcza z pomniejszonym pomieszczeniem gosp. a może podzielić je na spiżarkę i kotłownię??
Jakie ogrzewanie planujecie??

----------


## piotrek0m

> własnie sie dowiedziałąm ze Pan Murarz który miał u nas zacząć 17 go sierpnia......zrezygnował.
> oczywiscie nie zadzwonił do nas.....tylko my do niego obgadać szczegóły.....
> Extra (((


Tak dokładnie jest - na tych porządnych fachowców trzeba czekać, a i często mają obsuwy w terminach... wiadomo, że na budowie terminy się przesuwają.

Tych, którzy mają termin wolny od ręki lepiej omijać ...

----------


## piotrek0m

> Myśmy początkowo zakładali ocieplenie wełną. Po wczorajszej luźnej rozmowie z człowiekiem od WM pomysł wełny wydaje mi się już mniej dobry, ze względu na dziurawienie folii przy montażu i nasiąkliwość wełny. Mam obawy, czy za 10-15 lat nadal będzie spełniała swoją funkcję.  )


Radzę poczytać coś więcej o wełnie i nie powielać mitów i stereotypów. Jestem jedną z niewielu osób na forum, która dom z zewnątrz ociepliła właśnie wełną mineralną. Porobiłem takie małe amatorskie eksperymenty na własnej budowie, np. zostawiając wełnę na całe 2 lata na powietrzu (przyklejoną do cegły). Zostawiłem też styropian na całe dwa lata przyklejony do cegły... podpalałem, zamaczałem, odrywałem, itp itd... I jeszcze napiszę, że wełny przy montażu się nie dziurawi, ani nie kołkuje. Tak twierdzi osoba, która nie ma pojęcia o ocieplaniu wełną....

----------


## piotrek0m

> T
> najlepszy zwalczacz wyszystkiego Randap. Wszystko co organiczne Wam wypali- nawet perz, potem spokojnie trawkę posiejecie


Warto poczytać też o tym, że Randap nie jest biologicznie biodegradowalny ...

----------


## MadziulaPM

Nie jest, nie jest, ale czasem po prostu nie ma innej opcji- to broń ostatniego rażenia, w miejscu gdzie nie chce się robić ogródka czy czegoś podobnego

----------


## MadziulaPM

Ale wiadomość!!!
Aż skaczemy z dziećmi z radości- jutro o 5 rano kopara wkracza do akcji w poniedziałek murarze ruszają  :big grin:  :big grin:   :big lol:

----------


## pepa

BRAWOOOOO, cieszę się bardzo!!!!
super!!!!!

----------


## Wszamanka

> Radzę poczytać coś więcej o wełnie i nie powielać mitów i stereotypów. Jestem jedną z niewielu osób na forum, która dom z zewnątrz ociepliła właśnie wełną mineralną. Porobiłem takie małe amatorskie eksperymenty na własnej budowie, np. zostawiając wełnę na całe 2 lata na powietrzu (przyklejoną do cegły). Zostawiłem też styropian na całe dwa lata przyklejony do cegły... podpalałem, zamaczałem, odrywałem, itp itd... I jeszcze napiszę, że wełny przy montażu się nie dziurawi, ani nie kołkuje. Tak twierdzi osoba, która nie ma pojęcia o ocieplaniu wełną....


napisz jakie miałeś wyniki tych eksperymentów, bo mi po dziesięciu godzinach pracy ciężko wyciągać wnioski z twojej wypowiedzi  :wink:  :wink: 
*
MadziulaPM*, to niech wam pogoda sprzyja i dom szybko rośnie :smile:

----------


## pepa

a czy badania geotechniczne to Bocianki robiły czy nie robiły???

----------


## _PAK_

> a czy badania geotechniczne to Bocianki robiły czy nie robiły???


My nie robiliśmy bo na naszym terenie nie było to wymagana tj. nie ma realnego zagrożenia np osuwiskami itp

----------


## _PAK_

Nie wyrabiamy na zakręcie....u nas tempo bardzo ekspresowe... We wtorek uprawomocniłam PNB i założyłam DB oraz zostało zgłoszone rozpoczęcie budowy. Kierownik jest, majster jest...w tej chwili praktycznie wyczekujemy wtorku bo to właśnie we wtorek planowane jest wbicie pierwszej łopaty...emocje ogromne ale i panika...zreszta wiecie o co mi chodzi  :big grin:  Na ten rok tylko fundamenty...w przyszłym mam nadzieje pociągnąć do SSO...oby sprawnie poszło! Widzę, że niektórzy już sa na etapie aranżacji wnętrz...super...też bym chciała byc na tym etapie  :big grin:  

Pasuje założyć Dziennik Budowy ale muszę laptopa ogarnąć bo na telefonie to sie można...

----------


## jerrry1

Mam pytanko do bocianków którzy buduja z betonu komórkowego.
Czy jesli z zewnątrz kleicie na klej to w środku (ściany działowe) też.
Dzis mój majster powiedział że on nigdy działowych nie kleił na klej tylko robi się zawsze na zaprawę  :Confused:

----------


## PaniKasia

świetny ten wynalazek do radzenia sobie z okruchami na blacie w kuchni, jakby się człowiek nie starał połowa i tak wyląduje na podłodze :smile:  no ale my robimy wersję bez szaleństw, cobym mogła poszaleć przy wykończeniówce. Wally flex jest już na stałe z rurą która wyciąga się do 4m fajna sprawa do wiatrołapu lub innego pomieszczenia gdzie można go ukryć np w szafie w wiatrołapie lub kotłowni. 
 Co do badań geologicznych to my robiliśmy, ale nie wiem czy to to samo co geotechniczne :Confused: 
Fatalnie z tym randapem bo cholera mąż rok temu spryskał niemal całą działkę. :ohmy:   czyli co mini ogródek warzywny odpada? :cry:  czemu nie zapoznałam się z ulotką :bash:  a jak bym wymieniła część ziemi w miejscu ogródka, to coś pomoże jeśli tak to na jaką głębokość mam wymieniać?

----------


## Bejaro

W temacie szufelki pod blatowej,mój instalator mi odradzał bo niby rury się takimi mokrymi np. panierką z kotleta obklejają,nie zaleca niczego kleistego odkurzać...

Nie powiem z doświadczenia, to usłyszana teoria.

----------


## MadziulaPM

> Mam pytanko do bocianków którzy buduja z betonu komórkowego.
> Czy jesli z zewnątrz kleicie na klej to w środku (ściany działowe) też.
> Dzis mój majster powiedział że on nigdy działowych nie kleił na klej tylko robi się zawsze na zaprawę


Działowe na klej- mocniej trzyma, prędzej pęknie pustak jak łączenie/ spoina. 




> Fatalnie z tym randapem bo cholera mąż rok temu spryskał niemal całą działkę.  czyli co mini ogródek warzywny odpada? czemu nie zapoznałam się z ulotką a jak bym wymieniła część ziemi w miejscu ogródka, to coś pomoże jeśli tak to na jaką głębokość mam wymieniać?


To teraz wiedza uniwersytecka- mąż po rolnictwie :wink: 
Teoretycznie kiedyś sie tam rozkłada, ale to pomysł "chytroamerykańca" a oni cóż... efekt uświeca srodki.

Wymiana gleby pod ogródek na 30cm w głąb- tyle ma zazwyczaj warstwa "żywa" gleba

----------


## MadziulaPM

> W temacie szufelki pod blatowej,mój instalator mi odradzał bo niby rury się takimi mokrymi np. panierką z kotleta obklejają,nie zaleca niczego kleistego odkurzać...
> 
> Nie powiem z doświadczenia, to usłyszana teoria.


Racja tez o tym myślałam, trzeba by było tylko suche śmieci pod szufelkę dawać, u nas podłogóweczka w całym domu- wsio niemal schnie na wiór, więc myślę, że ani w wiatrołapie ani w kuchni nie będzie problemu??

Trzeba by było spytać kogoś kto ma i doświadczył- męża znajomy miał i odłączył bo dzieci się nią bawiły ( podłogową) i wsio w nią puszczały  :big grin:

----------


## MadziulaPM

> Myśmy początkowo zakładali ocieplenie wełną. Po wczorajszej luźnej rozmowie z człowiekiem od WM pomysł wełny wydaje mi się już mniej dobry, ze względu na dziurawienie folii przy montażu i nasiąkliwość wełny. Mam obawy, czy za 10-15 lat nadal będzie spełniała swoją funkcję. Padł pomysł żeby ocieplić styropianem, na upartego moglibyśmy to wykonać samodzielnie. Ale przeliczając koszty niewiele drożej a za to znacznie szybciej wyszedłby natrysk pianką PUR. *MadziulaPM*, popytaj męża o co z tym natryskiem chodziło, bo w internecie to same ochy i achy można znaleźć...


Witam z tej strony mąż :smile:  Pianka PUR jak każdy materiał nie jest bez wad. Głównie chodzi (prawie jak zawsze) o technikę wykonania  :wink: . mianowicie ów pianki nie można nakładać jednorazowo w całą przestrzeń między krokwiami. Im więcej się nakłada , tym jak ciasto więcej łapie pęcherzyków powietrza które w tym przypadku nie jest wskazane i cała lambda leci w dół poniżej lambdy nawet wełny. Czyli musiała by być nakładana po trochę przez kilka dni. Żeby któraś z ekip tak robiła nie widziałem nigdy w życiu. Godnym materiałem izolacyjnym jest również wełna celulozowa wdmuchuje się albo robi natryskowo lub pianka (PIR) w gotowych arkuszach montowana na krokwie lub podkrokwiowo. A i odnośnie tej wcześniejszej to tak jak wełna strasznie nasiąka wodą i pleśnie czy grzybki mają gdzie rosnąć. Informacje te uzyskałem od prof materiałoznawstwa tkaże nie są wymyślone przez producentów danego typu materiałów izolacyjnych.
Pozdrawiam i z razie jakichś pytań to służę pomocą, choć na co dzień zajmuję się daszkami   :smile:

----------


## pepa

Madziula ?
i jak robota idzie? zaczęliście wczoraj ?

----------


## Artemika

A nasze PnB chyba juz blisko. Wczoraj byliśmy spotkać sie z ekipa zeby potwierdzić wrześniowy termin, byliśmy tez umawiać robociznę dachu bo ekipa nam nie robi. Sa z polecenia wiec pewnie nie bedziemy wydziwiać. Dziś mamy tez spotkanie z potencjalnym Kierownikiem i chyba decyzje uzależniony od tego jakie wrażenie na nas zrobi. 
A jak kupujecie materiały - wybieracie jakiś skład i juz wszystko od nich, czy szukacie gdzie najlepsza cena na poszczególne? Mi zależy na płynności i zeby mi zabierali nadwyżki jakby co. Czas najwyższy sie za tym zacząć rozglądać.

----------


## _PAK_

Witajcie! Jak postępy u Was? U nas ostatnie przygotowania przed jutrem  :Smile: 
Jest juz nawet pierwsza dostawa  :wink:

----------


## letniowoc

U mnie też niedługo start  :smile: )) Czekam na uprawomocnienie PnB i w środę jadę do nadzoru budowlanego zgłosić rozpoczęcie prac.
Badania geologiczne robiliśmy, bo taki był wymóg.

----------


## _PAK_

04.08.2015...historyczny moment...w nasze życiu odznaczyła się pamiętna chwila....budujemy nasze wymarzone miejsce na ziemi  :Smile:

----------


## m*kasia

> 04.08.2015...historyczny moment...w nasze życiu odznaczyła się pamiętna chwila....budujemy nasze wymarzone miejsce na ziemi


Wiem jak cieszy ta chwila, ale uwierz, że bardzo szybko o niej "zapomnisz", bo zaraz pojawi się kilkanaście takich historycznych momentów, a im trudniejszy będzie etap, tym bardziej historyczne będzie jego zakończenie. Po dwóch i pół miesiącach nie pamiętam dokładnej daty wbicia pierwszej łopaty, ale jestem pewna, że osiągnięcie upragnionego, okupionego ciężką pracą stanu zero na długo pozostanie mi w pamięci  :big grin:

----------


## letniowoc

Bocianki 
ile płaciliście za wytyczenie domu ( i wjazdu na działke, jeśli kogoś to dotyczy) oraz czy tyczenie domu było przed zdjęciem humusu (czyli jakby na trawie) czy po zdjęciu warstwy ziemi?

----------


## m*kasia

> Bocianki ile płaciliście za wytyczenie domu ( i wjazdu na działke, jeśli kogoś to dotyczy)


Za tyczenie budynku  (w maju b.r) płaciłam 400 zł od osi. 




> Czy tyczenie domu było przed zdjęciem humusu (czyli jakby na trawie) czy po zdjęciu warstwy ziemi?


U nas geodeta tyczył już po ściągnięciu humusu.

----------


## mania_ania

500zl za tyczenie domu i wjazdu, po zdjeciu humusu. Inaczej koparka moglaby cos przesunąć. Geodeta najpierw wbil kilka palikow zeby wiedziec gdzie zbierac humus, ale mozna to zrobic samemu.

----------


## _PAK_

> 04.08.2015...historyczny moment...w nasze życiu odznaczyła się pamiętna chwila....budujemy nasze wymarzone miejsce na ziemi

----------


## pepa

> 


PAK-SUPER!!!!! cieSZcie się jak najdłużej  :smile: )))

----------


## Wszamanka

_PAK_ gratki! :smile: 

Ja dzisiaj zamówiłam okna, chciałam mieć prawie wszystkie kolory po kolei, ale w końcu stanęło na ciemny dąb, mam nadzieję że po zamontowaniu nie stwierdzę, że to jednak nie TO :wink: 
A w czwartek albo piątek przyjdą zrobić brakującą wylewkę, w przyszłym tyg ścianki działowe, elektryk, wentylacja...nabiera to wszystko tempa w końcu :smile:

----------


## letniowoc

> Za tyczenie budynku  (w maju b.r) płaciłam 400 zł od osi. 
> 
> 
> 
> U nas geodeta tyczył już po ściągnięciu humusu.


A ile dom ma osi? 6? Ile płaciliście za całość wytyczenia?

mania_ania - to nie dużo, z tego co się orientuję jest drożej niż w tamtym roku

_PAK_ - gratki! Miło popatrzeć  :smile:  Masz wrażenie(jak większość na tym etapie), że jakieś to takie małe jest?  :roll eyes: 
I pomyśleć, że nasze fundamenty będą jeszcze mniejsze...

----------


## PaniKasia

*PAK* gratki, ja miałam motyle w brzuchu na początku budowy, ale szybko mi przeszło :wink:  
*Wszamanka* myślę, że będziesz zadowolona z okien. Ja mam jakoś tak śmiesznie, że tracę obiektywne spojrzenie na swój dom. To trochę tak jak z dziećmi każdy uważa, że jego najfajniejsze i na inne by nie zamienił ja póki co mam ten stan i niech trwa :smile:  
Dziś dekarze poprawiają dach, bo dachówkę tak ułożyli, że myślałam, że krew mnie zaleje, no ale grzecznie bez dyskusji przyznali rację i wzięli się za poprawki. Zobaczymy z jakim skutkiem. Nie możemy zamówić bramy bo 2 firmy okazały się mega niekompetentne i albo żle wykonały pomiar, albo inne kwiatki. Firma nr 3- oczywiście oddzwonie do państwa jutro -minęły 3 dni i cisza jesooooo :bash:  poza tym dziś kończą instalację odkurzacza a w sobotę kończą elektrycy, we wtorek wchodzą tynkarze...
*Madziula* dzięki za info o randapie :smile:

----------


## mania_ania

Widzę, ze dużo osób zaczyna w sierpniu, jak na razie macie dobrą pogodę więc korzystajcie z niej  :smile: 
ja tyczyłam dom w marcu, nie wiem ile było osi.... dużo  :smile:  

u mnie zastój, czekamy na transzę z banku,
okna są, elektryka i alarm jest, piony od hydrauliki i odkurzacza centralnego są, kanały od WM są, tynki są!  :smile:  (mogę polecić fajnych tynkarzy z okolic Warszawy)
teraz czas na podłówkę i wylewki, chcę zdążyć póki ładna pogoda i będą szybko schły.
aa i podpisaliśmy umowę z WFOŚiGW na dofinansowanie 10tys. do pompy ciepła :big lol:

----------


## PaniKasia

mania_ania to już sporo prac wykonaliście. My też startowaliśmy w marcu ale mieliśmy przestoje. Fajnie, że załapaliście się na dofinansowanie u nas kredyt musi być w walucie, a dopłaty są tylko dla złotówkowiczów. To do świąt będziecie mieć chyba stan deweloperski?

----------


## _PAK_

> *PAK* gratki, ja miałam motyle w brzuchu na początku budowy, ale szybko mi przeszło


Właśnie takie mam odczucia, wiem ze daaleka droga przed nami ale juz się dzieje i to mnie nakręca...chociaż obawy mam, nie da sie ukryć !

----------


## mania_ania

tak planujemy.
w sierpniu podlogówka i wylewki
we wrześniu hydroizolacja dachu płaskiego, elewacja,podbitka, może szambo i równanie terenu
październik docieplenie poddasza. Długo szukałam wykonawcy na poddasze, nie chcę firmy, która ma kilka budów a z szefem ciężko się spotkać. Pracują zazwyczaj 8-16ta i nie można się z nimi dogadać, bo odsyłają do szefa. Szukałam ekipy gdzie szef pracuje z chłopakami i znalazłam, tyle, że za 90 zł/m2!! sama robocizna i 2 miesiące pracy. No ale teraz mam polecenie z forum za 50zł/m2 i mamy się spotkać, więc liczę na dobrą współpracę  :smile: 

Muszę przyznać, że do tej pory (odpukać  :smile: ) nie miałam z żadną ekipą problemu, płatności zawsze po wykonanej pracy (tynkarzom zwracaliśmy za materiał, jak przyjechał na budowę), ale zasadę mam taką, że tylko polecone ekipy, nikt z internetu i zawsze po 3-4 oferty. ALe na to trzeba czasu, ja na szczęście siedziałam w domu z dzieckiem. Teraz od poniedziałku wróciłam do pracy więc nie będę miała tyle czasu.

----------


## _PAK_

> A ile dom ma osi? 6? Ile płaciliście za całość wytyczenia?
> 
> mania_ania - to nie dużo, z tego co się orientuję jest drożej niż w tamtym roku
> 
> _PAK_ - gratki! Miło popatrzeć  Masz wrażenie(jak większość na tym etapie), że jakieś to takie małe jest? 
> I pomyśleć, że nasze fundamenty będą jeszcze mniejsze...


Faktycznie małe ale juz mnie wczesniej uswiadamiali, ze roqaie tak wydaje...zobaczymy jak będzie dalej  :Smile: 
My tyczenie mieliśmy po kosztach bo mój brat geodeta...a tyczone było bez ściągania humusu

----------


## pepa

a my na nowo w trakcie rozmów z murarzami.....
ceny za sso parterówka 100 m.+40 m poddasze od 26 000 do uwaga uwaga/ dzisiejsza najnowasza cena to ......78 000 -ha ha ha ha
można? można !

----------


## Artemika

Mania_ania - ja bym poprosiła o ten namiar na tynkarzy, wogole jak możesz wyślij namiar na wszystkich fachowców jakich możesz polecić. Szukam tez kogoś do WM i odkurzacza - robiła Ci to jedna firma? Ja tez biorę tylko ekipy z polecenia, ceny niestety zdecydowanie wyższe niz jak wysyłałam do "przypadkowych" ekip z internetu. 

PAK - zazdrosne tego etapu bo juz nie moge sie doczekać u siebie. Faktycznie jest takie złudzenie ze domek strasznie mały, potem hak sa ściany przed tynkami tez tak sie wydaje ale po tynkach trochę sie powiększa :smile:

----------


## Artemika

Pepa - niezle z ta cena :smile:  za parterowke o takiej powierzchni to chyba "lekko" przesadzili. To cena z dachem juz jak rozumiem? A kiedy zaczynacie? Jak tam Twoje papiery bo online dobrze pamietam czy składałas zgodnie z nowymi przepisami?

----------


## pepa

mania-ania - jesteśmy po rozmowie z kierbudem od Ciebie  :smile:  dzięki  :smile: 
na 99 % będzie to On !

Artemika- tak ,ceny z dachem w sensie deskowanie + papa ...
niby do 14 go sierpnia ma być gotowe .....sama jestem bardzo ciekawa....oczywiscie W Starostwie teraz nic nie moga powiedzieć....

----------


## m*kasia

> A ile dom ma osi? 6? Ile płaciliście za całość wytyczenia?


Dom na planie "L", więc 6 (tak mi się wydaje  :big grin:  ) 
Ale wyznaczał nam 4, dwie sobie wyprowadzaliśmy  sami. 
A płaciliśmy za "dwie"  :wink:  800 zł + przysłowiowa flaszka. Upust wynika z tego, że ten geodeta "opiekuje się nami" od momentu wycinania naszej działki z  większej działki, robił nam mapkę do celów projektowych, wytyczał dom i inwentaryzacje "po" też jemu zlecimy i akurat miał dwie roboty w naszej okolicy.

----------


## _PAK_

> Mania_ania - ja bym poprosiła o ten namiar na tynkarzy, wogole jak możesz wyślij namiar na wszystkich fachowców jakich możesz polecić. Szukam tez kogoś do WM i odkurzacza - robiła Ci to jedna firma? Ja tez biorę tylko ekipy z polecenia, ceny niestety zdecydowanie wyższe niz jak wysyłałam do "przypadkowych" ekip z internetu. 
> 
> PAK - zazdrosne tego etapu bo juz nie moge sie doczekać u siebie. Faktycznie jest takie złudzenie ze domek strasznie mały, potem hak sa ściany przed tynkami tez tak sie wydaje ale po tynkach trochę sie powiększa


Coś w tym jest bo u szwagra jest paka i wnętrza takie malutki...salon mają 2m mniejszy a mi się wydaje ze nawet sofy tam nie będzie jak ulokować  :big tongue:

----------


## sisco

Cześć wszystkim!

Chcemy z żoną wyremontować dom po moich dziadkach - dom ma jakieś 30 lat – wynajęty rzeczoznawca ocenił, że ściany są suche, odwodnienie jest zrobione, dach był wymieniany kilka lat temu więc jest ok. – ogólnie mam na piśmie wszystko, że z domem jest wszystko ok. i nadaje się do zamieszkania od zaraz bądź remontu. Nie jest to typowy klocek z PRL. Są piwnice z kotłownią i miejscem na węgiel, spiżarką i kuchnią - piętro z łazienką i 4 pokojami i niezagospodarowane poddasze - wszystko do dość łatwego przerobienia. Trzeba wymienić instalację elektryczną, ogrzewanie i ocieplenie i dostosować wnętrza do współczesnych standardów. Ogólnie nie chcę się zajmować remontem ani żadnymi sprawami z tym związanymi, chociaż zajmuje się osobiście importem granitu na blaty i płytek nie znam się na technologiach budowlanych a szkoda mi czasu na czytaniu o konstrukcji ścian itp. chcielibyśmy z żoną po prostu wprowadzić się do gotowego domu bez jeżdżenia tam w czasie budowy bo mieszkamy dość daleko. Zresztą jak patrzę na swoich znajomych, którzy przez kilka lat codziennie po pracy jadą na budowę i coś tam sami dłubią a nie mają czasu dla dzieci, żeby zabrać żonę na kolację czy w jakąś podróż a ich jedynym tematem jest budowa domu. Jak się wprowadzą zaczynają się pomysły o panelach słonecznych, podjeździe do garażu itp. itd. i tak mija pół życia na robieniu czegoś przy domu. Chcielibyśmy uniknąć tego z żoną i skupić się na sobie, dzieciach i spełnianiu swoich marzeń. Podziwiam wszystkich Was, którzy angażujecie się tak bardzo w budowę swoich domów.

Jak radzilibyście mi zrobić - myślałem o tym, żeby znajomy architekt zrobił mi projekt przebudowy i aranżacji wnętrz (chcemy tylko troszkę zmienić układ dwóch pokoi i zabudować poddasze), później zatrudnić firmę, która kompleksowo wszystkim się zajmie i osobę z niezależnej firmy zajmującej się nadzorem budowlanym wiedziała jakie dokumenty będą potrzebne i pozwolenia, żeby pilnowała, żeby wszystko było robione zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną i pilnowała kosztów oraz przedstawiła np. szacunkowe koszty różnych typów ogrzewania wraz z amortyzacją w skali kilku lat tak, żebyśmy mogli się zdecydować na jakiś wygodny dla nas typ. Kolega z którym współpracuje zajmuje się projektowaniem kuchni i łazienek więc zrobi mi to w nowoczesnym stylu. Meble do salonu i sypialni kupimy sobie sami. 

Opłaca się w ogóle angażować pojedyńcze ekipy budowlane czy raczej skupić się na jednej firmie? Chciałbym uniknąć jak wspomniałem odwiedzin budowy w czasie remontu. Jednocześnie chce mieć na wszystko umowę i FV. Czy takie firmy sporządzą mi wcześniej do akceptacji kosztorys remontu zgodnie z wytycznymi na piśmie tak, żebym przed jego rozpoczęciem wiedział na jakie koszty mam się przygotować? I chyba lepiej rozliczać się po skończeniu danego etapu remontu?

Pozdrawiam,
Krzysiek

----------


## Artemika

Sisco - jeśli chodzi o nieangażowanie się i nie odwiedzanie budowy - ja tego nie widzę nawet przy wynajęciu firmy która kompleksowo się zajmie przebudową i inspektora nadzoru. Masz firmę i człowieka któremu możesz w stu procentach zaufać? Jeśli nie, musisz pamiętać że dla obydwu będzie to praca na której będą chceili jak najwięcej zarobic i najmniej się narobić. Finał bedzie taki że inwestycja będzie Cię kosztowal nawet 30% więcej a za kilka lat i tak zacznie się sypać więc czar o skupianiu się wyłacznie na rodzinie i spełnianiu marzeń pryśnie. 
Ja też jestem mocno zapracowana ale wiem, że jak teraz tego nie dopilnuję i nie poczytam, to odbije mi się to czkawką za kilka lat. Osobiście zdecydowałam się brać ekipy na poszczególne etapy bo po pierwsz wychodzi to zdecydowanie taniej a po drugie biorę sprawdzonych fachowców. Większość firm zajmujących się kompleksową obsługą budów wynajmuje ludzi spod pośredniaka jak akurat mają zlecenie. Tak to niestety działa. Chyba że masz sprawdzoną firmę, to co innego, obok mnie sąsiad budował kompleksowo i ma bardzo złe doświadczenia. 
A gdzie masz ten domek dokladniej?

Pepa - powiedznia życzę w takim razie, mam nadzieję że do niczego się nie przyczepią. Bo slyszalam że jak będą kazali uzupełnic,, to potem mają znowu 30 dni i tak w kólko. Ach, co za kraj.

M_kasia - to za wytyczenie domu liczą od osi? Moj jakiś skomplikowany, aż się boję ile geodeta krzyknie.

----------


## sisco

> Sisco - jeśli chodzi o nieangażowanie się i nie odwiedzanie budowy - ja tego nie widzę nawet przy wynajęciu firmy która kompleksowo się zajmie przebudową i inspektora nadzoru. Masz firmę i człowieka któremu możesz w stu procentach zaufać? Jeśli nie, musisz pamiętać że dla obydwu będzie to praca na której będą chceili jak najwięcej zarobic i najmniej się narobić. Finał bedzie taki że inwestycja będzie Cię kosztowal nawet 30% więcej a za kilka lat i tak zacznie się sypać więc czar o skupianiu się wyłacznie na rodzinie i spełnianiu marzeń pryśnie. 
> Ja też jestem mocno zapracowana ale wiem, że jak teraz tego nie dopilnuję i nie poczytam, to odbije mi się to czkawką za kilka lat. Osobiście zdecydowałam się brać ekipy na poszczególne etapy bo po pierwsz wychodzi to zdecydowanie taniej a po drugie biorę sprawdzonych fachowców. Większość firm zajmujących się kompleksową obsługą budów wynajmuje ludzi spod pośredniaka jak akurat mają zlecenie. Tak to niestety działa. Chyba że masz sprawdzoną firmę, to co innego, obok mnie sąsiad budował kompleksowo i ma bardzo złe doświadczenia. 
> A gdzie masz ten domek dokladniej?


 Nikt z mojej rodziny ani z rodziny narzeczonej nie zajmuje się budowlanką za bardzo więc nie mam nikogo na miejscu za bardzo kto mógłby rzucić fachowym okiem na robotę. Sam też się nie znam na budowlance z wyjątkiem w jakimś zakresie płytek i blatów kamiennych - mogę wsiąść w auto raz na jakiś czas i podjechać ale mam pewne obawy czy będę w stanie ocenić czy to co robi ekipa jest poprawne czy nie szczególnie jeśli będę oglądał efekt pracy. Może faktycznie skupię się na małych ekipach, postaram się zorientować kto w danej okolicy jest godny polecenia i rozdzielić pracę na etapy, tak żeby jedna ekipa kończyła pracę a kolejna wchodziła.

----------


## pepa

artemika -dzisiaj rozamwiałam znowu zezStarostwem....okazało się zę są braki.....najlepsze że zgłosiłam 14 go lipca i przez 3 tygodnie cisza......(a jak wiemy mają na to 30 dni),więc mam braki i po otrzymaniu poprawek znowu leci temin od poczatku 30 dni (tak jak mówisz).....Jak zwykle okazało się ze w Starostwie pracują życzliwi ludzie,Pani Urzędnik podpowiedziąła żeby umorzyc zgłoszenie i jednoczensie zrobić na ....pozwoleniu na budowę i Ona to już szybko ogarnie....

  OGÓLNIE MAM NIEZŁEGO DOŁA  :sad: ((((.....EKIPA TYDZIEŃ TEMU....TERAZ BŁĘDY W ZGŁOSZENIU.....CIEKAWA JESTEM CZY W TYM ROKU ZACZNIEMY FUNDAMENTY....

sisco- szkoda że masz tak daleko.....ale tak to nie działa moim zdaniem ......że Ty tu -z Rodziną ,wakacje....kolacje....a tam ktoś będzie robił i ktoś inny pilnował......będą Cię chcieli "naciąć " na każdym kroku .To moje zdanie...jak Ci wszystko jedno gdzie możesz być ...to jedz tam.....
no chyba że Cię stać na remont co chwilę-bo jak teraz tego pierwszego nie dopilnujesz....to będziesz ciągle poprawiał.....jedni po drugich.....zwalając wine na poprzednich....i tak w kółko.....czy rzeczywiście będziesz mieć wtedy czas na Rodzinę,fajne życie bez stresu???? Napewno nie.....
powodzenia :wink:

----------


## Wszamanka

sisco, my z mężem też budowlańcami nie jesteśmy, ale czytamy ile się da, pytamy, rozmyślamy, i na bieżąco się podszkalamy na tyle, na ile się da. Jednak nawet najmniej fachowa obecność inwestora moim zdaniem korzystnie wpływa na morale ekip :wink:  Wiesz jak to mówią- pańskie oko konia tuczy :wink:  Też wolałabym teraz z mężem wylegiwać się nad wodą albo chodzić po górach, ale poświęcimy, w naszym przypadku, te parę długich miesięcy, na doglądanie wszystkiego, żeby potem nie martwić się przedterminowymi remontami elementów które miały być "na lata". 

A przy okazji- witam przyszłego sąsiada :smile:  z której strony Rzeszowa masz domek?

----------


## m*kasia

> M_kasia - to za wytyczenie domu liczą od osi? Moj jakiś skomplikowany, aż się boję ile geodeta krzyknie.


No wydaje mi się, że tak, ale ręki uciąć sobie nie dam  :wink:  
U nas wytyczył nam cztery, dwie kolejne sami sobie wytyczaliśmy z wymiarów podanych na projekcie. 

Podobno to zależy też od kierownika ekipy, bo jak chłopaki kumate i jesteś ich pewna, to geodeta ci strzeli na przykład dwie najdłuższe przecinające się, a oni już resztę przeniosą. Ale jak chcesz mieć 99,9 pewności, no to wyznaczasz wszystkie.Takie jest moje zdanie... subiektywne rzecz jasna  :big tongue: 

Może da się ugadać "za całość " a nie od punktu  :wink:

----------


## Wszamanka

pepa będzie dobrze. Limit nieprzewidzianych problemów masz wyczerpany, teraz tylko do przodu. Tego się trzymaj :smile:

----------


## m*kasia

> pepa będzie dobrze. Limit nieprzewidzianych problemów masz wyczerpany, teraz tylko do przodu.


Popieram, my się kokosimy od wiosny, ruszyliśmy w ostatnich dnia maja, po drodze 4 razy wylewaliśmy wodę, najpierw z wykopu, później z ław, a jeszcze później  dwa razy z wybudowanych do połowy fundamentów. Potem murowaliśmy w 40 stopniach, a później jedyny murarz na budowie, czyli mój mąż rozkwasił rękę.  Pod koniec sierpnia mieliśmy kłaść dach, a my w sobotę dopiero stan zero zakończyliśmy  :big grin:  Ale spoko luz, są rzeczy, których sie nie przeskoczy  :wink:

----------


## Artemika

Pepa - a jakie masz braki? Duzo masz do poprawienia? Mnie trzy razy odsyłali... I tak dobrze ze masz fajna babkę w Starostwie która chce pomoc, bo ja miałam odwrotnie. W sumie nadal mam bo PnB nadal nie mam.

Sisco - a widzisz, jak teraz piszesz to to jednak teoche zmienia postać rzeczy. Możesz skorzystać z nadzoru inwestorskiego, taka osoba bedzie działać w Twoim imieniu i wszystkiego pilnować ale i tak ja bym nie zaufała. Każdy bedzie chciał na Tobie zarobić, bez nadzoru nie spodziewałabym sie dobrej jakości. Może zacisnąć zeby i przez pol roku tam jeździć, pomieszkiwać, a potem sciągnąć rodzine i mieć juz sielankę. Z drugiej strony niezle ze możecie i potraficie to tak po prostu wynieść sie z Wwy.

----------


## sisco

> Sisco - a widzisz, jak teraz piszesz to to jednak teoche zmienia postać rzeczy. Możesz skorzystać z nadzoru inwestorskiego, taka osoba bedzie działać w Twoim imieniu i wszystkiego pilnować ale i tak ja bym nie zaufała. Każdy bedzie chciał na Tobie zarobić, bez nadzoru nie spodziewałabym sie dobrej jakości. Może zacisnąć zeby i przez pol roku tam jeździć, pomieszkiwać, a potem sciągnąć rodzine i mieć juz sielankę. Z drugiej strony niezle ze możecie i potraficie to tak po prostu wynieść sie z Wwy.


Postaram się pewnie wpadać raz na 7-10 dni, szkoda, że nie ma autostrady to byłbym częściej a tak to trasa Warszawa - Rzeszów to cała osobna dyskusja. Rozmawiałem z kolegą, którego ojciec prowadzi firmę budowlaną - sam nie zajmuje się takimi małymi budowami ale w ramach tego, że przejeżdża tamtędy często będzie  mógł wpadać tam po drodze i za drobną odpłatnością nadzorować. Więc myślę, że to będzie najlepsze rozwiązanie - mam do niego zaufanie więc powinno być ok :smile: 

Jak zacznie się coś dziać to podeślę jakieś zdjęcia :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

Dla "bocianków",którzy jeszcze nie wyszli z ziemi temat do przemyśleń i parę sposobów na tani i dobry dom i czyste powietrze w okolicy  :smile: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6916177
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6916650

----------


## Mysław

To ja tylko chciałem powiedzieć, że jak wszystko pójdzie ok, to za kilka tygodni dołączymy do rozpoczynających budowę w 2015... obyśmy zdążyli w tej grupie choćby zacząć  :smile:  Tak na serio czekamy na PnB (tak pozwolenie a nie zgłoszenie, bo obiecano nam że bęzie szybsze i pewniejsze...)

Pozdrawiamy i zapraszamy do naszego dziennika!

----------


## mother_nature

> artemika -dzisiaj rozamwiałam znowu zezStarostwem....okazało się zę są braki.....najlepsze że zgłosiłam 14 go lipca i przez 3 tygodnie cisza......(a jak wiemy mają na to 30 dni),więc mam braki i po otrzymaniu poprawek znowu leci temin od poczatku 30 dni (tak jak mówisz).....Jak zwykle okazało się ze w Starostwie pracują życzliwi ludzie,Pani Urzędnik podpowiedziąła żeby umorzyc zgłoszenie i jednoczensie zrobić na ....pozwoleniu na budowę i Ona to już szybko ogarnie....
> 
>   OGÓLNIE MAM NIEZŁEGO DOŁA ((((.....EKIPA TYDZIEŃ TEMU....TERAZ BŁĘDY W ZGŁOSZENIU.....CIEKAWA JESTEM CZY W TYM ROKU ZACZNIEMY FUNDAMENTY....


Pepa nie martw, tak już niestety jest, wiele jest osób, które przechodziły przez podobne problemy. U mnie też perypetie, po długiej drodze dzielenia działek, upominania architekta, zdobywania kolejnych dokumentów, których nie załatwił architekt, w końcu złożyliśmy wniosek o PnB. Wczoraj znalazłam awizo w skrzynce, obawiam się, że wezwanie do uzupełnienia braków w dokumentacji  :wink:  Urzędnik chce, to trzeba dostarczyć, nie ma zmiłuj  :tongue: 
Wiem, że marne to pocieszenie, ale przynajmniej można sobie tu na forum ponarzekać  :wink:

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

jutro ruszamy ze ścianami a tu babol wyszedł w piątek :/
ekipa od dachu i więźby polecona przez naszego murarza póki co nie zapowiada się dobrze...
głowny "dowodzący" nie chce nam wyliczyć więźby,mówi że zawsze tartak to robi, tartak twierdzi,że to ciesla powinien wyliczyć-kto Wam wyliczał więźbę?
 :sick: 
druga rzecz,że spotkaliśmy się w piątek i powiedział nam,że będzie miał miesiąc poślizgu czyli nie zaczniemy na koniec sierpnia a pod koniec września, mówi,że musiał dyscyplinarnie zwolnić ekipę, z tego co pamiętam pracowali we 2, mi się wydaje,że złapał inną robotę i nas przekłada po prostu
z drugiej strony,jeśli faktycznie będzie musiał zatrudnić kogoś nowego to będą uczyć się na naszym dachu czy jak.... ech
sezon w pełni, ekipy mają wszystkie terminy zajęte, nie wiem co robić 

a już tak dobrze szło...  :roll eyes:

----------


## mania_ania

A murarze nie robią więźby? mnie robili murarze, oczywiście potrafili to robić  :smile: 
nie wiem jaki masz dach, bo ja prosty dwuspadowy 214m2 i stawianie więźby trwało 3 dni, szukaj po forum, albo po budowach wokół ciebie, może trafi się jakaś ekipa, która będzie miała 3 dni wolnego.

Co do więźby, to powinieneś dostać wykaz razem z projektem. jeżeli nie dostałeś, to skontaktuj się z projektantem/biurem projektowym. Ja dostałam zestawienie po przypomnieniu się  :smile:  i razem z ekipą sprawdziliśmy czy na pewno wszystko jest potrzebne, np. zrezygnowałam z jętek na zewnątrz domu (po konsultacji z kierownikiem), zrezygnowałam z mieczy (jw), rozmawiałam też z dekarzem, który zalecił szerszą deskę okapową - 18cm (w zestawieniu było 16), ustaliłam jakie wziąć zakłady. I tak uaktualnione zestawienie wysyłałam do tartaku.
tyle.
A dekarza też nie masz? gdzie budujesz, może polecę Ci mojego.

dobrze nie wróży to że dyscyplinarnie zwolnił ekipę, tzn. że była słaba, a nową weźmie z łapanki. ja bym nie ryzykowała.





> jutro ruszamy ze ścianami a tu babol wyszedł w piątek :/
> ekipa od dachu i więźby polecona przez naszego murarza póki co nie zapowiada się dobrze...
> głowny "dowodzący" nie chce nam wyliczyć więźby,mówi że zawsze tartak to robi, tartak twierdzi,że to ciesla powinien wyliczyć-kto Wam wyliczał więźbę?
> 
> druga rzecz,że spotkaliśmy się w piątek i powiedział nam,że będzie miał miesiąc poślizgu czyli nie zaczniemy na koniec sierpnia a pod koniec września, mówi,że musiał dyscyplinarnie zwolnić ekipę, z tego co pamiętam pracowali we 2, mi się wydaje,że złapał inną robotę i nas przekłada po prostu
> z drugiej strony,jeśli faktycznie będzie musiał zatrudnić kogoś nowego to będą uczyć się na naszym dachu czy jak.... ech
> sezon w pełni, ekipy mają wszystkie terminy zajęte, nie wiem co robić 
> 
> a już tak dobrze szło...

----------


## Artemika

Malydomekpodlodzia - mi ekipa od dachu policzy sama ile czego potrzebują, tak mówili jak sie dogadywaliśmy. Tych co masz bym olała, bo jak mówisz bedą sie na Twoim dachu uczyć fachu, widać ze człowiek bierze ludzi z łapanki. 

A my cały czas czas czekamy na PnB. U nas Starostwo wszczelo postępowanie z sąsiadami, bo budujemy 1,5 m od granicy. Jak sie okazało korespondencje do sąsiadów wysłali na ich stary adres zameldowania bo taki maja w bazie, teraz nikt nie może tego odebrać. Można sie normalnie zastrzelić.

----------


## pepa

Artemika- a wiesz jaki jest teraz ich adres....? bo teraz to i 3 mce mogą tego nie odebrac :sad: 
a przeciez jeszcze Ty jak masz PnB to będziesz czekac na uprawom.2 tyg :sad:

----------


## Wszamanka

Murarz do ścianek działowym mi zrezygnował :sad:  ci co maja terminy, mają też ceny kosmiczne. A tak przy okazji, jak się liczy metry do murowania? Jak mam około 46m2, w tym 7 otworów drzwiowych, to do wyceny liczy się 46m2, czy 46 minus powierzchnie drzwi?

----------


## Artemika

Pepa - no znam, mieszkają na działce obok :smile:  ale co z tego jak urzędnicy mi mówią ze oni maja taki adres i wyłącznie na taki mogą wysłać... Sąsiedzi sa wściekli bo musza pojechać to odebrać co nie rozwiązuje problemu bo jeszcze dwa pisma maja do nich isc... Masakra po prostu. Dziś moj Pan ze starostwa ma wolne, nikt nic nie umie doradzić jak go nie ma, rany, jestem juz wykończona tymi formalnosciami. 

Wszamanka - nie mam pojęcia jak to sie liczy, współczuje ekipy, tacy sa ludzie wlasnie odpowiedzialni.

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

wykaz więźby w projekcie jest, ale u nas dużo było zmieniane, sa zlikwidowane kratownice, dołożony taras, odsłonięte belki stropowe nad salonem mają zwiększone przekroje i będą heblowane, więc trzeba policzyć niektóre elementy więźby jeszcze raz
sam dach jest prosty, dwuspadowy, 210m2
plus daszek nad tarasem

ta ekipa miała nam robić i więźbę, dach i strop drewniany, budujemy się pod Łodzią
dzwonię po ekipach polecanych na grupie łodzkiej ale większość dopiero w październiku, pod koniec wrzesnia, ma wolne terminy
murarze ruszają ze ścianami najpradopodobniej jutro (wcześniej robili domy od a do z,ale od jakiegoś czasu zajmują się tylko murowaniem ale ekipa jest świetna),ci od dachu poleceni przez murarzy mieli wchodzić od razu na koniec sierpnia

----------


## piotrek0m

> A murarze nie robią więźby? mnie robili murarze, oczywiście potrafili to robić 
> 
> razem z ekipą sprawdziliśmy czy na pewno wszystko jest potrzebne, np. zrezygnowałam z jętek na zewnątrz domu (po konsultacji z kierownikiem), zrezygnowałam z mieczy (jw), rozmawiałam też z dekarzem, który zalecił szerszą deskę okapową - 18cm (w zestawieniu było 16), ustaliłam jakie wziąć zakłady.


Ekipa murarzy buduje więźbę i zmienia wg swojej wygody konstrukcje dachu, a kierownik to przyklepuje. Rozumiem, że usunęli miecze i jętki tylko na zewnątrz domu, żeby ptaki nie siadały. Wewnątrz zostawili zarówno jętki jak i miecze 
 :cool:

----------


## piotrek0m

> Murarz do ścianek działowym mi zrezygnował ci co maja terminy, mają też ceny kosmiczne. A tak przy okazji, jak się liczy metry do murowania? Jak mam około 46m2, w tym 7 otworów drzwiowych, to do wyceny liczy się 46m2, czy 46 minus powierzchnie drzwi?


Przecież otwór drzwiowy trzeba podszalować i dać tam zbrojenie, nie jest to murowanie ale inna praca którą trzeba wykonać. Najlepiej umówić się na robotę, a nie liczyć metry   :roll eyes:

----------


## piotrek0m

> głowny "dowodzący" nie chce nam wyliczyć więźby,mówi że zawsze tartak to robi, tartak twierdzi,że to ciesla powinien wyliczyć-kto Wam wyliczał więźbę?
> :


Zmień ekipę i tartak. Co to za ekipa która nie potrafi wyliczyć więźby na dach, dekarze z łapanki czy murarze z łapanki ?
A rozpiskę w projekcie też trzeba sprawdzić w naturze.

----------


## mania_ania

nie, ekipa nie zmienia konstrukcji dachu a kierownik nie przyklepuje. Akurat u mnie kierownik ma najwięcej do powiedzenia. Tak jak napisałam usunęłam jętki na zewnątrz - za zgodą kierownika, w zamian użyliśmy kotew Strong Tie, aby wzmocnić połączenia krokwi z jętkami (wzmacnialiśmy 6 par krokwi, po 3 od zewnętrznej strony dachu. był to warunek kierownika. A miecze usunęliśmy wszystkie.





> Ekipa murarzy buduje więźbę i zmienia wg swojej wygody konstrukcje dachu, a kierownik to przyklepuje. Rozumiem, że usunęli miecze i jętki tylko na zewnątrz domu, żeby ptaki nie siadały. Wewnątrz zostawili zarówno jętki jak i miecze

----------


## piotrek0m

> A miecze usunęliśmy wszystkie.


A czym zastąpił miecze ?

----------


## mania_ania

Niczym chyba.  Zadzwonil do projektanta i powiedział,  ze mozna bez. Nie wnikalam jakos specjanie. Pamiętam,  ze cos rozmawial z ekipa o dodatkowym kotwieniu słupów,  ale nie wiem czy to  w zwiazku z mieczami. A dlaczego Cie to interesuje?

----------


## MadziulaPM

> jutro ruszamy ze ścianami a tu babol wyszedł w piątek :/
> ekipa od dachu i więźby polecona przez naszego murarza póki co nie zapowiada się dobrze...
> głowny "dowodzący" nie chce nam wyliczyć więźby,mówi że zawsze tartak to robi, tartak twierdzi,że to ciesla powinien wyliczyć-kto Wam wyliczał więźbę?
> 
> druga rzecz,że spotkaliśmy się w piątek i powiedział nam,że będzie miał miesiąc poślizgu czyli nie zaczniemy na koniec sierpnia a pod koniec września, mówi,że musiał dyscyplinarnie zwolnić ekipę, z tego co pamiętam pracowali we 2, mi się wydaje,że złapał inną robotę i nas przekłada po prostu
> z drugiej strony,jeśli faktycznie będzie musiał zatrudnić kogoś nowego to będą uczyć się na naszym dachu czy jak.... ech
> sezon w pełni, ekipy mają wszystkie terminy zajęte, nie wiem co robić 
> 
> a już tak dobrze szło...


Mąż dekarz/ cieśla sam przelicza i robi zestawienia drewna konstrukcyjnego i pokrycia dachowego wraz z resztą materiałów. On ma kilka "zaprzyjaźnionych" tartaków- wie, gdzie jakie drewno mają i jak tną, czy oszukują na ilości i jakości i jeśli inwestor chce, to zamawia i sam pilnuje dostaw materiałów- często udaje się w ten sposób zaoszczędzić czas i pieniążki inwestorskie.

Niestety w tamtym regionie żadnej ekipy nie znam którą można by było polecić :sad: 
Ale skoro już teraz zaczął dekarz kręcić, to może i lepiej, żeście się rozstali- nie ma nic gorszego niż wywijający wykonawca:/



> Pepa - no znam, mieszkają na działce obok ale co z tego jak urzędnicy mi mówią ze oni maja taki adres i wyłącznie na taki mogą wysłać... Sąsiedzi sa wściekli bo musza pojechać to odebrać co nie rozwiązuje problemu bo jeszcze dwa pisma maja do nich isc... Masakra po prostu. Dziś moj Pan ze starostwa ma wolne, nikt nic nie umie doradzić jak go nie ma, rany, jestem juz wykończona tymi formalnosciami.


A może sąsiedzi mogliby zmienić dane adresowe w starostwie?? To raczej od reki się uda i nie będą musieli jeździć po  odbiór dokumentów?? 
Boziu, współczuję tego zamieszania.

----------


## MadziulaPM

U nas dziś chudziaczek na ławy przyjeżdża- wczoraj nasi ekstra murarze widząc jak dzieciaczki moje zaglądają do wykopu złapali smyki pod pachy i oprowadzili po budowie :smile:  syn dostał młotek, córcia wzięła brata plastikowe narzędzia i razem szalunki z murarzami robili pod ławy  :big grin:  :big grin: 

Kazali nam fachowcy przygotować pieniążki w słoiku do zakopania w rogu domu :big grin: 
A wy pieniążki pod domem zamurowaliście?? Są u was też takie tradycje???

Co raz bardziej podoba mi się ta ekipa- o wszystkim co robią opowiadają, jeśli czegoś nie wiem, tłumaczą i na każdym etapie pozwalają mi podjąć decyzje świadomie  :smile:  
Jutro zalewamy ławy betonem i zacznie się domek pnąć do góry  :smile: 

Czekamy na decyzję z Banku, ale w BGŻ całkiem ciekawie się zapowiada, więc nadzieja jest, że wyjdziemy z piwnicy i ruszymy we wrześniu  wzwyż :smile:

----------


## piotrek0m

> A dlaczego Cie to interesuje?


Bo miecze pełnią dosyć istotną funkcję konstrukcyjną i stosuje się je w celu zmniejszenia rozpiętości obliczeniowej płatwi co zapewnia usztywnienie dachu w kierunku podłużnym. Więc ich likwidacja musi być poparta przeliczeniem konstrukcji. Inwestorzy często ich się pozbywają ze względów estetycznych.

----------


## mania_ania

ja jestem z tych strachliwych, więc bez zgody kogoś mądrzejszego nic nie zmieniam.
i pisząc o kimś mądrzejszym nie mam na myśli wykonawców, oni wszystko zmienią i dla nich nie ma żadnego problemu  :smile:  będzie Pani zadowolona...




> Bo miecze pełnią dosyć istotną funkcję konstrukcyjną i stosuje się je w celu zmniejszenia rozpiętości obliczeniowej płatwi co zapewnia usztywnienie dachu w kierunku podłużnym. Więc ich likwidacja musi być poparta przeliczeniem konstrukcji. Inwestorzy często ich się pozbywają ze względów estetycznych.

----------


## mania_ania

Mam pytanie jeżeli to nie tajemnica, w jakiej wysokości macie w banku marżę? czyli bez WIBORu  :smile: 
też braliśmy kredyt i wszyscy mi mówili, że mam wysoką marże i żeby się nie zgadzać, ale jak tu się nie zgadzać jak budowa stoi  :bash: 




> Czekamy na decyzję z Banku, ale w BGŻ całkiem ciekawie się zapowiada, więc nadzieja jest, że wyjdziemy z piwnicy i ruszymy we wrześniu  wzwyż

----------


## Wszamanka

mania_ania, nie wiem jak w BGŻ, ale u nas było 1,59%

----------


## MadziulaPM

Oj niestety nie powiem jaki %, musiałabym do dokumentów zajrzeć:/  tyle żeśmy analizowali ofert, ze się pogubiłam zupełnie i ostatecznie na całkowity koszt tylko patrzyłam.

Wszamanka, przykro z tym majstrem:/ Na pewno kogoś złapiecie. Trzymam kciuki by szybko i sprawnie poszło.
 Niestety nie wiem jak się sprawy mają z płatnością za murowanie działówek :sad:  my za kondygnację się rozliczamy.

----------


## Artemika

MadziulaPM - wlasnie dzwoniłam do Starostwa, adres mozna zmienić, w Ewidencji Gruntów, ale zeby ta zmiana była widoczna u mojego Pana od PnB w Starostwie to może minąć nawet pol roku :ohmy:  uwielbiam ten kraj i te absurdalne przepisy. 

Ja na cenę działowek umawiałam sie w calosci wiec nie mam pojęcia jak sie liczy cenę.

----------


## MadziulaPM

W BGŻ właśnie byłam i spytałam 1,5%

Jeśli wszystko ułoży się tak jak z kalkulacji w banku wychodzi, naprawdę konkurencyjna oferta. A jeszcze 6 mc temu jak się orientowałam było masakrycznie drogo i trudno o kredyt u nich- wręcz Pani z banku odsyłała mnie do konkurencji. Zmieniło się dużo w ostatnim miesiącu po przekształceniu.

W BGŻ mają ciekawy system rozpatrywania wniosku- 12 dniowy. po 3 dni na jakąś tam czynność- dokumentacja, zdolność, projekt etc. Plusem jest to, ze max 12 dni im to zajmie a może i szybciej.

Współczucie, myślałam, ze może tak to uda się obejść :sad: 
Kurczę znam ten ból ze starostwem- wydzielaliśmy działkę pod budowę domu, założyliśmy nową księgę wieczystą, numer nadany, pięknie się w sądzie uwinęli, minęło kilka tygodni, biorę wypis z rejestr gruntów a tam... niespodzianka! Nowa działka pod starą księgą- nie chciało się nikomu tego zmienić:/
Na szczęście Pani w Banku sama wydrukowała poświadczenie nadania nowego numeru i sprostowanie wpisała.

----------


## mania_ania

Dzieki dziewczyny. Kolezanka ma marze 1, 12 ale kredyt sprzed 4 lat. I tak mnie meczyla zeby negocjowac. Niestety nie dalo sie, ale i tak nie jest źle  :smile:

----------


## MadziulaPM

Ech 4 lata temu były zupełnie inne warunki :sad: 
U nas wyszedł wstępnie procent wyższy ( 1,84%) , ale po przeliczeniu decydujemy się na kredyt na 20 lat zamiast na 25 więc i niższe koszty będą (1,5%) a rata niewiele większa. Zobaczymy jak to dalej bank przetrawi- u nas są 4 różne źródła dochodu i ogrom papierów, więc wszystko idzie troszkę wolniej.

Dobrze,ze mam urlop- codziennie minimum 3 godziny zabiera mi sam przejazd po sklepach i zakupy, zamawianie materiałów na budowę + przejazdy, pół dnia jak nic. Ale dzięki temu mogę doglądać budowę i na bieżąco z majstrami wszystko ustalać. Nawet się nie spodziewałam, że na tym etapie tyle kwestii trzeba uzgadniać.

Zaraz jadę po bednarkę by uziemienie od razu w ławy puścić  :wiggle:  na 13 zamówiłam gruszkę z betonem, na piątek bloczki dziś ławy, jutro chudziak na posadzki do piwnicy, w piątek chłopaki ustawią narożniki sobota- niedziela przerwa techniczna trafiła się idealnie i od poniedziałku ostro murowanie :big grin: 

Na naszej wielkiej/ małej działce miejsca powoli zaczyna brakować :big grin:

----------


## mania_ania

o! chciałabym na 20 lat  :smile:  ale raty za wysokie, więc będzie 30 lat niestety, mam nadzieję, ze uda się coś nadpłacić w przyszłości.
Ale marża 1,3% więc spoko

ja też byłam zdziwiona, że tyle decyzji i materiałów przy stanie zero. Myślałam, że bloczki, beton, dysperbit i wystarczy  :smile:  ale wspominam bardzo dobrze ten etap. U mnie przestój po tynkach, ale od poniedziałku wchodzi podłogówka, hydraulika potem wylewki więc znowu zaczyna się szukanie styropianu, folii itd.

----------


## TeczowyKot

MalyDomek - nasza ekipa schodzi pod koniec miesiaca. Ale z tego co wiem, maja juz jakas fuche. Moge sie ewentualnie podpytac. Nasi fachowcy sa swietni. Nieco sie obawialam, jak nasza wspolpraca bedzie sie ukladac... Rowniez na kazdym etapie budowy sluzyli rada, podpowiadali, gdzie można kupic materialy taniej albo gdzie są lepsze. Wlasnie ma sie to do tartakow. Drewna+ blach i takich tam. wylapali sporo bledow po projektancie. Dodatkowo obstawiali za tradycyjna wiezba ale kier. bud. Nie wyrazil zgody na taka zmiane :\ czyli bedzie prefabrykowana. Przyjezdza do nas w przyszlym tygodniu. Kominy wyciagniete. Teraz tyylko kwestia gontu - bedzie cambrige. Potem okna, drzwi, ocieplenie i tynki i na jesien zime instalacje wewnetrzne. Aaaa no i oczyszczalnia sciekow :smile:  jakos tak we wrzesniu. Moze przyszle lato spedzimy u siebie.  :smile:

----------


## piotrek0m

> *wylapali sporo bledow po projektancie.* Dodatkowo obstawiali za tradycyjna wiezba ale kier. bud. Nie wyrazil zgody na taka zmiane :\ czyli bedzie prefabrykowana.


No proszę, ekipa robotników budowlanych wyłapała sporo błędów po projektancie  :smile: 

I co skorygowali te błędy w naturze ?

----------


## MadziulaPM

> MalyDomek - nasza ekipa schodzi pod koniec miesiaca. Ale z tego co wiem, maja juz jakas fuche. Moge sie ewentualnie podpytac. Nasi fachowcy sa swietni. Nieco sie obawialam, jak nasza wspolpraca bedzie sie ukladac... Rowniez na kazdym etapie budowy sluzyli rada, podpowiadali, gdzie można kupic materialy taniej albo gdzie są lepsze. Wlasnie ma sie to do tartakow. Drewna+ blach i takich tam. wylapali sporo bledow po projektancie. Dodatkowo obstawiali za tradycyjna wiezba ale kier. bud. Nie wyrazil zgody na taka zmiane :\ czyli bedzie prefabrykowana. Przyjezdza do nas w przyszlym tygodniu. Kominy wyciagniete. Teraz tyylko kwestia gontu - bedzie cambrige. Potem okna, drzwi, ocieplenie i tynki i na jesien zime instalacje wewnetrzne. Aaaa no i oczyszczalnia sciekow jakos tak we wrzesniu. Moze przyszle lato spedzimy u siebie.



Aż miło poczytać  :smile: 
Super, ze tak fajnie wam poszło, trzymam kciuki za szybkie instalacje i wykończeniówkę- my też marzyliśmy o wprowadzce w przyszłe lato/ jesień, ale życie zweryfikowało nasze plany i dopiero fundamenty mamy i piwnica się dziś powoli zaczyna .
Jeszcze nadzieja jest, ale powoli plany przeprowadzkowe przesuwam na Boże Narodzenie 2016  :wink: 




> No proszę, ekipa robotników budowlanych wyłapała sporo błędów po projektancie 
> 
> I co skorygowali te błędy w naturze ?


Sarkazmem powiało, czy to tylko zniekształcenia w sieci?

Z doświadczenia wiem, ze niestety często właśnie robotnicy budowlani ( też bywają po studiach jak mój mąż) mają większe doświadczenie i świadomość  dotyczącą budowy niż architekci którzy pracują tylko z papierem, często nie mając żadnego doświadczenia w realiach budownictwa.


Wczoraj akurat mąż zwołał sympozjum na budowie - architekt+ kierownik+inwestor i on ( cieśla/dekarz ) z okazji błędów w projekcie i źle zaprojektowanego dachu ( akurat nam ten sam architekt projektował domek i mąż mu poprawki nanosił takie cuda wianki wymyślił) 
No i ani architekt ani kierownik budowy skromnie powiem pomysłu nie miał jak to co na papier architekt wrzucił miałoby być w naturze stabilne i funkcjonalne, więc mąż im pokazał  propozycję zmiany i tak zostało.

Czyli- tak, ekipa bardzo dużo może wyłapać i w naturze zabezpieczyć budynek przed bublem narysowanym przez architekta- wszak on też człowiek i błędy popełnia.

TęczowyKocie, super, że na taka ekipę Trafiłaś, obyśmy wszyscy takich ludzi przy budowach mieli :smile:  Czego wam i sobie życzę :wink:

----------


## TeczowyKot

Piotrek, zadziwiajace to, ale faktycznie wykazali sie sporą czujnością. Podnieśliśmy podłogi o dwa stopnie, dzieki czemu woda (w razie opadow chociazby) nie bedzie plynela nam  wartkim strumieniem przez srodek salonu. To raz. Skorygowali wymiary scian wewnetrznych. Nieco rozjezdzaly sie dlugosci i szerokosci. To samo z wnekami na szafy do zabudowy. W projekcie wszystki pieknie wygladalo w rzeczywistosci mielismy spore roznice. Roznice w szerokosci korytarza poczatek koniec 10 cm. Drzwi do kotlowni projektant zrobil za waskie - juz widze jak bysmy upchneli tam piec. Bindry przechodzily przez komin od pieca w kotlowni co konstrukcyjnie jest do obejscia ale generuje koszty. Brama wjazdowa konczyla nam sie niemal przy ganku - w projekcie wygladalo to zupelnie inaczej. Obrys domu (wymiary) w planie zagosp. przestrzennego byl inny niz wynikalo to z projektu. Jakies szopki byly z lawami. I ta cholerna wiezba prefabrykowana. Zdecydowalismy sie na nia ze wzgledu na rzekome nizsze koszty. A tu niespodzianka! Tradycyjna wyszlaby taniej. I dodatkowo strych bylby uzytkowy. Pomijam juz fakty, ktore wyszly po odebraniu dokumentow razem z PnB - warunki przylaczenia wody wydane do dzialki obok. To samo z PGE - przetrzymal komplet dokumentow lacznie z umowa. Musielismy odkrecac. Kwiatkow mniejszych i wiekszych wychodzilo sporo. Zanim przeszlismy do faktycznej budowy usiedlismy z Majstrami, z projektem i sobie spisalismy ich spostrzezenia. To co udalo sie wylapac na tym etapie zmienilismy. Czesc juz w trakcie budowy. Zwracaja tez uwage na czysto uzytkowe sprawy i rozwiazania. To taka inna ekipa niz sie utarlo. Gdyby ktos inny budawal nam zgodnie z projektem szlag by mnie trafil juz w trakcie mieszkania w domu. 

Wiesz, 30 ponad lat praktyki w zawodzie tez daje sporo. Wiedzy, pomyslowosci i czujnosci nie mozna odmowic naszej ekipie.

----------


## TeczowyKot

Madziula - zakladalismy, ze BN 2016 to maksymalny termin. Teraz pozwalamy sobie miec nadzieje na wczesniejszy termin  :smile:  

Jest jak piszesz, ladnie rysowac projekty to jedno. Zreszta dobry rzemieslnik tez musi miec wiedze. Co lepsze stosuje ja w praktyce na codzien  :smile:  Mamy tez rewelacyjnego plytkarza ( ogolnie faceta od wykonczeniowki) i elektryka.  :smile:  

Moge sobie spokojnie urlopowac i nie bac sie fuszerek :smile:  a pogoda dopisuje  :smile:  Trzymajcie sie Bocianki :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Drzwi do kotlowni projektant zrobil za waskie - juz widze jak bysmy upchneli tam piec. Bindry przechodzily przez komin od pieca w kotlowni co konstrukcyjnie jest do obejscia ale generuje koszty.


W tym wypadku projektant postąpił słusznie,bo paliwo stałe nie nadaje się do nowego domu i widocznie stwierdził,że Wy to też wiecie i stąd wąskie drzwi  :wink: 
Z drugiej strony mógł zasugerować całkowitą rezygnację z kotłowni no i oczywiście z kominów bo do niczego nie byłoby to potrzebne a ile kasy przez to by było oszczedzone  :smile: 
Dlatego paliwa stałe w nowych domach i nowobudowanych są bardzo drogimi systemami grzewczymi i dlatego na rynku nie ma już kotłów na ekosyf odpowiadającym obciążeniu cieplnemu w nowych domach rzędu 5-6kW.

----------


## TeczowyKot

Arturo - kurcze, dalismy sie naciagnac  :tongue:  bralismy pod uwage ogrzewanie na gaz ale nikt nie przeje takiej ilosci grochówki  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo - kurcze, dalismy sie naciagnac  bralismy pod uwage ogrzewanie na gaz ale nikt nie przeje takiej ilosci grochówki


Nie przejmujcie się,następny dom będzie sądzę dobrze zbudowany bo na błędach człowiek się uczy  :wink: 
A i grzejniki ścienne to błąd podobny ale do tego też dojdziecie do czasu nowego domu  :wink: 
Nie wiem czy wiecie,że ilość energii potrzebna do ogrzania domu nie zależy od ilości zjedzonej grochowki tylko od strat ciepla danego domu,im mniejsze straty tym niższe rachunki za ogrzewanie,na tyle niskie,że można sobie pozwolić na ogrzewanie nawet prądem tak jak ja to planowałem i to nie lubię grochowki  :wink: 
A jakie Wy straty ciepła macie,no nie Wy tylko dom.
A gaz ziemny jest jedynie drogi w inwestycji chociaż nie droższy niż ekosyf a w eksploatacji tylko nieco droższy.
1kWh z ekosyfu u Was przewymiarowanego to 0,20zł a z gazu ziemnego to 0,22-0,25zl.
Jak to u Was wygląda w przeliczeniu na grochowke czyli na ilość energii zużytej przez dom na potrzeby ogrzewania w kWh ?

----------


## MadziulaPM

:big lol: 


> Arturo - kurcze, dalismy sie naciagnac  bralismy pod uwage ogrzewanie na gaz ale nikt nie przeje takiej ilosci grochówki


 :big lol:  dobre, dobre :wink:  piękna riposta :big grin: 

Aż się cieszę że ja prądu ( którego ceny mogą pójść w góóóóórę niebotycznie) mieć nie będę tylko ekoowies i to z ekologicznej własnej uprawy  :big tongue:

----------


## Arturo72

> dobre, dobre piękna riposta
> 
> Aż się cieszę że ja prądosyfu ( którego ceny mogą pójść w góóóóórę niebotycznie) mieć nie będę tylko ekoowies i to z ekologicznej własnej uprawy


Zapewne inaczej jest na wsi inaczej jest w mieście(chodzi o myślenie), chociaż ja teraz też na wsi mieszkam  :wink: 
I co z tego,że ceny energii mogą pójść w górę jak dom na ogrzewanie potrzebuje jej bardzo mało ?
I to jest sposób na niskie rachunki za ogrzewanie i na podwyżki energii a nie jakieś ekosyfy.
Wiecie ile Wasze domy tej energii potrzebują ?
Mój dom zadowala się 5500kWh czyli gdybym grzal prądem 1500zl gazem 1200zl a ze grzeje  pompą to zuzywam 1750kWh czyli 500zl za sezon grzewczy i grochówka u nas w domu nie pojawia się wogole  :smile: 
I podwyżki mi nie straszne a i pola nie muszę kupować i stać się rolnikiem  :wink:

----------


## SGS2013

[QUOTE=MadziulaPM;6921482mieć nie będę tylko ekoowies i to z ekologicznej własnej uprawy  :big tongue: [/QUOTE]

To z tego ekoowsa będziecie produkować więcej gazu niż po grochówce? :eek:  Macie jakieś przepisy jak to przyrządzić - zwłaszcza zimą?

----------


## MadziulaPM

ajajajajaj.... po co te hejty?

Taki sympatyczny wątek tu był :sad: 

Każdy ogrzewać swój dom bedzie jak chce i czym chce biorąc pod uwagę swoje zapatrywania i możliwości.
Nie rozumiem aluzji do miejsca zamieszkania.
A skąd Ty człowiecze wiesz gdzie ja mieszkam, czy na wsi, czy w mieście? Co to w ogóle za różnica? 
Każdy ogrzewać będzie tym czym będzie chciał i co dla niego będzie ekonomicznie uzasadnione, wybuduje dom taki jaki chce i na jaki go będzie stać i tyle w tym temacie :smile: 

A jeśli kogoś interesuje temat ogrzewaniem biomasą( nigdzie nie napisałam, iż będzie to biogaz), to proszę poczytać więcej w fachowej literaturze, uważam, iż to nie jest wątek na ten temat :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

Ale jakie hejty ?
To jest wątek dla inwestorów,którzy budują nowy dom,być może pierwszy w swoim życiu i nie mają o budowie zielonego pojęcia.
Może jednak wypadałoby podziękować za naprowadzenie na właściwe tory przez inwestorów,którzy budowę i doświadczenia związane z budową maja już za sobą i którzy wiedzą troszkę więcej o całej budowie ?
Niestety jak widać pojęcie o budowie i o domu niektórych inwestorów jest zerowe i proponują na niskie rachunki za ogrzewanie zjedzenie grochowki zamiast ograniczyć straty energii do minimum tak żeby nawet po zjedzeniu grochowki było za gorąco w domu.
A co do miasta i wsi,wybacz,u siebie jak mieszkalem w bloku,w centrum ani nawet na peryferiach nie widziałem pól z owsem,zytem czy przecica ale obecnie mieszkając na wsi takie pola widzę.

Każdy ma prawo robić i budować jak chce ale pytanie na ile te budowanie jest świadome a na ile budowanie wg legend sprzed dziesiecioleci że wungiel jest tani a prąd i gaz drogi co jest właśnie taką legendą i przy okazji bzdurą.
Dla mnie nawet na Śląsku gdzie mam 5 kopalń w promieniu 10km ekosyf był najdroższym systemem grzewczym,drozszym niż prąd a budowalem tanio bo w cenie mieszkania i nie stać mnie było na ekosyf  :wink:

----------


## Artemika

Arturo - dokładnie, to jest wątek dla budujących nowy dom :smile:  czyżbys rownież budował kolejny? :wink:  czy przypadkiem pojawiłeś sie tu by wlasnie Tobie dziękować za "naprowadzanie na właściwe tory"? Gdyby nie to ze czytam forum od lat kilku i z wielu rożnych wątków zapamiętałam Cie jako siejącego zamęt, może i bym skorzystała z tych porad :big lol:  póki po pozwól nam nieświadomym budującym na podejmowanie własnych decyzji w sprawach swoich domów. Z góry dziękuje za uszanowanie tej prośby i nie podkręcanie niezdrowej atmosfery na bardzo przyjemnym wątku :smile:

----------


## _PAK_

> Arturo - dokładnie, to jest wątek dla budujących nowy dom czyżbys rownież budował kolejny? czy przypadkiem pojawiłeś sie tu by wlasnie Tobie dziękować za "naprowadzanie na właściwe tory"? Gdyby nie to ze czytam forum od lat kilku i z wielu rożnych wątków zapamiętałam Cie jako siejącego zamęt, może i bym skorzystała z tych porad póki po pozwól nam nieświadomym budującym na podejmowanie własnych decyzji w sprawach swoich domów. Z góry dziękuje za uszanowanie tej prośby i nie podkręcanie niezdrowej atmosfery na bardzo przyjemnym wątku


Wracając na właściwe tory  :wink: 
U nas stan z dzisiaj  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo - dokładnie, to jest wątek dla budujących nowy dom czyżbys rownież budował kolejny? czy przypadkiem pojawiłeś sie tu by wlasnie Tobie dziękować za "naprowadzanie na właściwe tory"? Gdyby nie to ze czytam forum od lat kilku i z wielu rożnych wątków zapamiętałam Cie jako siejącego zamęt, może i bym skorzystała z tych porad póki po pozwól nam nieświadomym budującym na podejmowanie własnych decyzji w sprawach swoich domów. Z góry dziękuje za uszanowanie tej prośby i nie podkręcanie niezdrowej atmosfery na bardzo przyjemnym wątku


Zawsze do usług,dziennik budowy od zera poniżej.
Zamętu nie sieje a jedynie wyjaśniam zawiłości związane z budową i uczę obsługi kalkulatora  :wink: 

Nie można nieświadomie podjąć właściwej decyzji  :wink:

----------


## Artemika

PAK - wow :smile:  widać dzieje sie :smile:  zazdroszczę, budujący widok, teraz to juz sie bedzie szybciutko pielo do góry.

----------


## fotohobby

Jestem na tym Forum kilka lat i smutna prawda jest taka, że kilka razy na sezon pojawiają sie pytania "czym grzać".
Pytania o tyle nietrafione, że dom stoi w stanie SSO(Z) i wywalomymi i pięknie obrobionymi klinkierem kominami. I zerowa wiedzą na temat tego, ile kWh bedzie ten dom potrzebował w sezonie na ogrzewanie.
Domek ma np ~100m2 k nagle inwestorzy zaczynają się uświadamiać, że szkoda miejsca na kocioł węglowy, ze kotłów z tak niską mocą, jakiej wymaga taki dom nie ma.
Że może coś innego....

I czasem kończy sie "na czym innym" i tylko..... Kominów żal...

----------


## MadziulaPM

PAK -  super :smile: 
U nas podobnie
Mamy chudziak - pierwszą posadzkę w piwnicy  :big grin:

----------


## hano77

no i ja przed takim wyborem stoję  :smile:  Witam wszystkich! Będę budował domek przy przyjemnej 12 bis i właśnie się zastanawiam czy inwestować w pompę ciepła,jeśli tak to jaką?U mnie z gazem jest bez problemu,więc ogrzanie domu nie było by problemem (B K.25+18 styropian) i koszty też nie wielkie.Ale za to mam problem z wodą i kanalizą,dopiero za 3-4 lata i tu też pomysł na przydomową  oczyszczalnie ogrodową(mam glinę dosyć płytko w glebie).Idę po niedzieli się dowiedzieć do gminy czy można i czy jakieś są dofinansowania.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Arturo72

> no i ja przed takim wyborem stoję  Witam wszystkich! Będę budował domek przy przyjemnej 12 bis i właśnie się zastanawiam czy inwestować w pompę ciepła,jeśli tak to jaką?U mnie z gazem jest bez problemu,więc ogrzanie domu nie było by problemem (B K.25+18 styropian) i koszty też nie wielkie.


A no właśnie,u rozsądnych inwestorów takie dylematy są i powinny być zamiast słuchać legend,że wungiel je tuni i musi byc i nic więcej  :wink: 
Zrób najpierw OZC,z niego się dowiesz ile energii będzie dom potrzebował na ogrzewanie.
Być może ani pompa ani gaz nie będą zasadne bo przy niskim zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło bedziesz potrzebował tak mało energii że opedzisz całość kociolkiem elektrycznym w cenie jedynie 2,5tys.zł.
Masz mały domek i jak zejdziesz z zapotrzebowaniem do 30-40kWh/m2/rok czyli roczne zuzycie na ogrzewanie wyjdzie ci 3000-3500kWh to przy prądzie w taryfie G12 zaplacisz za to ok.1000zl przy smiesznej inwestycji w system grzewczy i to bez kominów i kotłowni.
Na cwu licz ok.3000kWh na 3 osoby czyli za c.o+cwu rocznie zapłacisz ok.2000zl i to bez inwestycji w przyłącz gazu i w pompę ciepła.
Przy gazie ziemnym z takim zapotrzebowaniem i zużyciem na cwu rocznie zapłacisz ok.1500zl ale inwestycja w system grzewczy jest wyższa znacznie.
Przy pompie p-w bo tylko taka jest zasadna za to zapłacisz rocznie ok.600-700zl ale inwestycję w pompę masz o ok.15tys.zł więcej niż w prąd.
Pompa p-w dla Twojego domu z małym obciążeniem to ok.17-19tys.zł no i w dalszym ciągu bez konieczności stawiania komina i kotłowni i bez syfu w domu i zabawy w palacza  :smile: 
OZC jest podstawą do rozwiązywania takich dylematów i to najlepiej zrobione jeszcze przed adaptacją projektu do MPZP.

Co do kanalizy,ja czekałem 1,5 roku na podłączenie pod gminną i bawiłem się z szambem,zbyt małym bo miało być na max.kilka miesięcy jedynie.
Oczyszczalnia do mnie nie przemawiala a biologiczna za droga była i nie miałem odpływu.

----------


## hano77

oki ale co to jest cwu oraz OZC i jak go obliczyć i dzięki za treściwą odpowiedź.pozdrawaim

----------


## Arturo72

> oki ale co to jest cwu oraz OZC i jak go obliczyć i dzięki za treściwą odpowiedź.pozdrawaim


cwu to ciepła woda użytkowa czyli do mycia i kapania a OZC to audyt energetyczny domu(nie mylić ze świadectwem energrtycznym),który pokazuje nam ile energii dom będzie potrzebował na cele grzewcze czyli zalotrzebowanie domu na cieplo oraz projektowe obciążenie cieplne domu,które oznacza jaką musimy mieć maksymalną moc grzewczą urządzenia grzejnego żeby mogło nam zagrzac dom przy najniższej temp.obliczeniowej.
OZC liczą audytorzy energetyczni ale samemu można się pobawić ściągając demo ich programu ze strony sankom.pl
http://pl.sankom.net/do-pobrania/pro...demonstracyjne
Koszt OZC to ok.300zl i jest to najlepiej wydana kasa na system grzewczy  :wink: 
Dopiero znając zapotrzebowanie domu na ciepło wybieramy optymalny system grzewczy dopasowany na miarę do domu lub decydujemy o dalszym ograniczeniu strat ciepla domu.
Dlatego tak ważne jest wykonanie tego przed budową bo  wybór systemu grzewczego lub dalsze ograniczenie strat energii determinuje nam całą budowę i pozwala nam zaoszczędzić kupę kasy podczas budowy.

----------


## Arturo72

> Wracając na właściwe tory 
> U nas stan z dzisiaj


Coś skromne te ograniczenie mostków termicznych do gruntu.
10cm XPS to mało.
Ile energii przez to wypłynie ?

----------


## Arturo72

> dzieki,ale ten program jest dla kumatych w swej dziedzinie :/ a ja do nich nie należę.Moja rodzina to 2+2 jak by co.pozdrawiam


Ja też byłem nie kumaty w tej dziedzinie i opanowałem ten program w ciągu dwóch dni  :wink: 
Jesli nie opanujesz to znajdź w swojej okolicy tego,który ma go na co dzień.
Zapewniam,że warto bo za 300zł możesz zyskać tysiące zł jak i ja to zrobiłem   :wink: 
Dzięki OZC koszt budowy zmniejszył mi się o co najmniej 20tys.zł bo nie mam kotłowni na paliwo stałe i nie mam komina,które to wyrzuciłem na etapie adaptacji projektu pod MPZP   :wink: 
Jeśli nie znajdziesz w swojej okolicy to na forum jest asolt,który wykonuje OZC,chociaż ja polecam zawsze kogoś najbliżej miejsca zamieszkania.
Czyli na cwu licz ok.3500kWh jeśli masz natrysk.

P.S
Jeśli ktoś ma jakieś ale to niech wnioskuje o zmianę i rozdzielenie tematu na "bocianki 2015 budujące szałasy" i "bocianki 2015 budujące domy"  :wink: 
Szałasy zawsze można poprawić...

----------


## m*kasia

A jakby to wszystko rzucić i wyjechać w Bieszczady? Szałas w Bieszczadach... Hmm? Chyba mnie to kręci, jak sie zimno zrobi, to se gałązkami z tego szałasu palić będę, co myślicie?  :wink:  

W dyskusję z Olimpem wdawać się nie będę (więc Arturo możesz sobie odpuścić sarkazm w kierunku mojego szałasu,), bo nie dla psa kiełbasa, jam przecie niegodna i nieświadoma i zacofana też. Argumentów nie mam (patrz Olimpie jaki Ci się debil rozmówca trafił), ale powiem Wam (Tobie też), że mostkami termicznymi na FM i energooszczędnymi rozwiązaniami wciskanymi na siłę na tym forum, to już mi się rzygać chce. Ludzie kochani, no ileż można... 

Mój szałas pewnie będzie miał ich mnóstwo (mostków), będę zatruwać środowisko, dymić z moich dwóch kominów i świadomie narażać nasz kochany rząd na sankcje UE za przekroczenie emisji, taka zacofana jestem! Ale tak to jest jak się nie potępia jawnie ekosyfiarzy Czesi budujących przewymiarowany szałas z 10 cm warstwą xps'a na fundamentach. Prawda taka, że Olimpom i innym wzgórkom guzik do tego (i żeby nie było, nie jestem ignorantką)... 

Myślę, że pierwsza się pod wnioskiem o utworzenie nowego działu mogę podpisać, pod warunkiem, że nikt mnie na siłę nie będzie tam uświadamiał, co jest dla mnie lepsze.  

Muratorowi radzę trochę okiełznać Olimpijczyków, bo niektórym chyba ambrozja do głowy uderzyła...

Idę zbierać chrust na szałas, jestem dopiero przy fundamentach, to jeszcze sporo pracy przede mną.

----------


## Arturo72

A nie pomyslalas,że tym syfem z komina robisz krzywdę swoim dzieciom a nie rządowi czy UE ?
A może one przez ten syf z komina zaczną częściej chorować bo ich podtruwasz ? Proponuje wlozyc glowe do komina i tak sie zaciagac.
Zainstalujesz super filtry na kominie ?
Ja mam cały rok sadze na parapecie od sąsiadów i to oni mnie truja.
W nowych domach powinien być zakaz stosowania ekosyfu lub nakaz stosowania filtrów na kominy to ludzie by szybko przyszli po rozum do głowy.

----------


## m*kasia

Jeżeli pozwalamy sobie na takie osobiste wedrówki, to skąd Ty człowiecze możesz wiedzieć czy w moim szałasie znajdzie się miejsce dla jakochkolwiek dzieci, o których zdrowie bede musiala sie martwić?

Zawsze pozostaje Ci uświadamiać ludzi. Możesz zacząć od kwestii anytykoncepcji w szkole podstawowej, bedziesz miał pewność, że te ludziki z tych szałasów nie będą się rozmnażać i w ten sposób nie przekażą swoich felernych genów ekosyfiarstwa potomstwu.

A, i jeszcze...

Jeżeli faktycznie zależy Ci na zainteresowaniu kogokolwiek swoim spojrzeniem na sprawę, a nie tylko na wywyższaniu się (bo przecież Ty jesteś taaaki mądry, a my tacy "gupcy") to zmień "ton" swoich wypowiedzi, bo może bym i poczytała więcej o tym o czym Ty piszesz, ale jeżeli z góry wylewasz na mnie (na nas) wiadro pomyj i zakładasz, że wszystkie bocianki to niezorientowane żółtodzioby, to ja mam w poważaniu Twoje rady jakie by one nie były.

----------


## P-6

ARTURO72

BRAWO! :yes:

----------


## PaniKasia

Taaa, brawo brawo, wątek opustoszał. Umówmy się, że fanklub Arturo jest w sali obok, a jak ktoś będzie potrzebował porady z zakresu technologii grzewczych to o nią poprosi.

----------


## immoral

Problem Arturo polega na tym, że ma ogromną wiedzę i zwykle też świętą rację, ale z niejasnych dla mnie przyczyn uparł się na przekazywanie tego w niezwykle irytujący, a czasem też krzywdzący sposób. 
To samo można by napisać inaczej, nie tak z góry, nie tak ironicznie i nie obrażając nikogo (nawet niechcący). 
Za budowanie biorą się różni ludzie - czasem ograniczają ich finanse, czasem nieświadomość, a czasem brak wrodzonej inteligencji. 
Arturo może i chciałby wszystkim pomóc na swój sposób, ale świata nie zbawisz....

----------


## Artemika

PaniKasia, Immoral,

BRAWO :smile: 

Wątek opustoszał bo jak dyskusje schodzą na niewłaściwe tory, to juz nikomu nie chce sie gadać. Wiec spróbujemy zeby dobra atmosfera zagościła na nowo  :yes:  chwalcie się bocianki co tam u Was? 

Ja dziś dziwnie do Starostwa czy otrzymali juz zwrotkę od sąsiadów - jak dostaną to juz wszystko gotowe do wystawienia PnB wiec małymi kroczkami zbliżam sie do tego upragnionego mementu.

----------


## immoral

No to wracajmy do meritum - u nas wiąże się zbrojenie do fundamentu, może w piątek lub sobotę nasz domek zyska pierwsze solidne podstawy  :smile:

----------


## _PAK_

> No to wracajmy do meritum - u nas wiąże się zbrojenie do fundamentu, może w piątek lub sobotę nasz domek zyska pierwsze solidne podstawy


U nas poprawki przy ociepleniu fundamentów i zaczynają "dziadki" kopać drenaż  :Smile:

----------


## jerrry1

U mnie ściany gotowe, czekam na ekipę i będziemy robić strop

----------


## MadziulaPM

O widzę, ze u Was postępy :smile: 

To ja tak czysto humorystyczno- marzycielsko  :big grin: 

U nas dziś najazd sąsiadek- ciotek :smile:  Postawały nad naszym grajdołkiem, oglądają, komentują, chwalą ( w większości :wink: 
A nasz pomysłowy majster już krzyczy do nich z wydobywającej się piwnicy  "O widzę, ze sponsorzy przyjechali, dobrze, przyda się młodym każda pomoc" i.... po chwili już nikogo nie było: D A szkoda, już się cieszyłam, że pomoc jakaś będzie, wszak każdy sponsor mile widziany  :big grin: 

U nas już piwnica "się muruje". Chłopaki równiusieńko kładą bloczki, że hej! Chyba tynkować nie będziemy, tylko w przyszłej saunie ( jeśli kaski starczy) zostawimy te "cegiełki" pięknie to wygląda :big grin: 

Mam już  zarys salonu , gabinetu i kawałek spiżarki pod kuchnią  :smile:  Tylko mieli w większej ekipie murować, a tu wykruszyła się zdziebeczko ekia, ale około 210 bloczków na dzień murarz+ 2 pomocników lecą- w tym wyciagnięcie 4 rogów na dzień. 

W banku było troszkę "zabawy".
Otóż architekt zgodnie z obecnie obowiązującym prawem budowlanym wyróżnił "powirzchnie usługową" - jako kotłownie, garaż etc- czyli usługową dla domu.
Projek- dom jednorodzinny, pozwolenie też a w banku Pani analityk stwierdziła, ze skoro prowadzimy nie tylko gposodarstwo, ale też działalność gospodarczą, to to będzie budynek usługowy i na pewno błąd jest w projekcie i w pozwoleniu....

No masz ci babo placek.

W Banku kazali nam zmiany w projekcie nanosić, lub 800zł za ponowną wycenę płacić ( tyle kosztuje u nich wycena nieruchomości dla usługówek).
My do kierbuda ( który z architektem prowadzi firemkę i nam rysowali domek) niech ratuje a on powiedział, że on nic nie poradzi, ze w banku mają system przestarzały, nie znają prawa budowlanego etc. etc... ale jakoś napisał nam 2 stronnicowe pismo wyjaśniające z podstawą prawną, po 2 dniach dostałam telefon z banku, że jednak to analityk się mylił, ale 2 dni do tyłu jesteśmy i worek nerwów. Za to w 2 dni 2 kg schudłam  :big grin:  gorzej jak mnie trafi rykoszetem ten zrzut :wink:

----------


## Wszamanka

To i ja się pochwalę :smile:  po tym jak dwóch murarzy nas wystawiło do wiatru, za ścianki działowe wzięli się mąż z tatem, dół już prawie gotowy, do nadproży doszło. I dzisiaj zrobili mi okna dachowe :smile:  W projekcie pierwotnym było 5 okien, w dachu jaki dostaliśmy jedno, a teraz już ostatecznie 3. Całe życie w blokach mieszkałam, w końcu będę mieć łazienkę w której nie trzeba za każdym razem światła świecić ;D

----------


## m*kasia

W moim szałasie dzisiaj stanęły pierwsze pustaki zwiastujące planowane ściany  :big lol: 

Wyprowadzenie pierwszej, idealnie prostej warstwy najdłuższej, jedensatometrowej ściany zajęło nam  bagatela 4 godziny...
Każdy pustaczek postawiony i wypoziomowany niwelatorem... Myślałam, że szlag mnie trafi najjaśniejszy, ale udało się. Przed nami jeszcze tylko 37 metrów bieżących pustaków ustawianych z iście aptekarską precyzją, a później hulaj dusza na dryfixie  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Problem Arturo polega na tym, że ma ogromną wiedzę i zwykle też świętą rację, ale z niejasnych dla mnie przyczyn uparł się na przekazywanie tego w niezwykle irytujący, a czasem też krzywdzący sposób. 
> To samo można by napisać inaczej, nie tak z góry, nie tak ironicznie i nie obrażając nikogo (nawet niechcący). 
> Za budowanie biorą się różni ludzie - czasem ograniczają ich finanse, czasem nieświadomość, a czasem brak wrodzonej inteligencji. 
> Arturo może i chciałby wszystkim pomóc na swój sposób, ale świata nie zbawisz....


Dobrze napisane. Artur jest upierdliwy, przy czym patrząc jak tutaj "mafia węglowa" (ze sprzedawcami kotłów na wyngiel na czele) próbuje mieszać z błotem każdego kto raczy zakwestionować sens montowania śmierdziuchów do nowego, najczęściej mocno energooszczędnego domu, to raczej należy to uznać za niebywałą wytrwałość. Że ma ton taki a nie inny też się specjalnie nie dziwię. Skoro przedstawia się ludziom argumenty, a ci dalej swoje i brną w trujące i brudne rozwiązania (płacąc za to często więcej, jednocześnie puszczając gadki, ze ich na inne nie stać), to trudno nie stracić w końcu kultury. Sam mam czasami ochotę się rozpruć -- ale nie mam tyle samozaparcia (by się później kopać z koniem). Tak czy siak, jest to jeden z niewielu wątków, gdzie jeszcze warto "powalczyć" o czyste (czyt. nie śmierdzące) powietrze w okolicy, bez trujących, toksycznych i rakotwórczych substancji -- bo kiedy jak nie przed rozpoczęciem budowy...

Wracając do tematu, kiedy pojawia się wątek na przyszły rok?  :wink: 

Czy może jakieś tegoroczne "bocianki" mogą polecić ekipę budowlaną operującą w mazowieckim?  :wink: 

PS Wątek nie opustoszał bardziej niż reszta forum. Wakacje widać w pełni.  :big tongue:

----------


## Iscra

Ech, ja od początku podczytuję Bocianki 2015, ale już nam się nie uda dołączyć do Waszego grona  ::-(:  Zazdroszczę Wam już rozpoczętych prac, a sama pewnie dołączę do 2016  :Smile:  Pozostaje mi tylko śledzić Wasze poczynania jak dotychczas.

Ja też podziwiam Artura za wytrwałość (hm, a może już upierdliwość?  :Biggrin: ), bo czasem aż boli, jak mało zastanawiamy się nad kwestiami, które rzutują na całe lata. Z drugiej strony kompletny laik ma gigantyczne trudności w nadrobieniu wiedzy - w końcu wiele wartościowych tematów na FM ma po 300 i więcej stron, a nie każdy ma możliwość (i chęć! niektórzy też nie lubią czytać) poświęcić kilkaset godzin na zgłębienie wiedzy i nauczenie się odróżniania wartościowych wypowiedzi od bzdur.

Ileż ja czasu spędziłam w wątkach Adama M. o wentylacji i pokrewnych tematach... Ile czerpałam wiedzy o dachach od Andrzeja Wilhelmi i innych... A jeszcze ile przede mną?  :wink:  Teraz może w pewnych rzeczach nie dam sobie kitu wcisnąć, ale w innych jestem zielona jak wiosenna trawka! nawet moja umiejętność szybkiego czytania niewiele daje, tyle tu tego jest...  :Smile:

----------


## Artemika

Ja wytrwałości w nawracaniu na dobrą drogę nie krytykuję, jednak oczekuję troszkę Innego tonu wypowiedzi. Niestety wielu osobom jest ciezko przebrnąć przez forum, gdyż watki pełne są przepychanek pomiędzy coraz to mądrzejszymi autorami. To ze w większości jestesmy tu anonimowi, nie zwalnia chyba z zachowania kultury.

W ja dziś byłam w Starostwie, nasze PnB bedzie prawdopodobnie w środę :smile:

----------


## piotrek0m

Ja wiem jedno, wiem bo widziałem - ściany w kotłowni z kotłem na ekogroszek są szare już po 1 sezonie ogrzewania. Dosłownie pokryte są czarnym pyłem, który jeszcze się wnosi do pomieszczeń. Ja mam najdroższe ogrzewanie - gaz z sieci - ponoć dałem się sfrajerować i jak twierdzą palacze węglem, będzie to tak drogie ogrzewanie, że zacznę dogrzewać dom kominkiem... jeszcze tego nie wiem.... ale praktycznie każdy posiadacz domu twierdzi, że zrezygnował z gazu i albo grzeje się węglem, albo dogrzewa kominkiem ...

----------


## Myjk

> Ja wytrwałości w nawracaniu na dobrą drogę nie krytykuję, jednak oczekuję troszkę Innego tonu wypowiedzi. Niestety wielu osobom jest ciezko przebrnąć przez forum, gdyż watki pełne są przepychanek pomiędzy coraz to mądrzejszymi autorami. To ze w większości jestesmy tu anonimowi, nie zwalnia chyba z zachowania kultury.


To już tylko i wyłącznie wina zasad panujących na tym forum, a co niejednokrotnie było poruszane w wątku "Uwagi do Forum". Niestety nikt (właściciele) nie wyciąga wniosków z tego co piszą użytkownicy i jest jak jest. Jest ogólny burdel, a wszystko przez to, że wkradła się tu komercja i to taka pełną gębą.




> W ja dziś byłam w Starostwie, nasze PnB bedzie prawdopodobnie w środę


Z "avatara" widzę, że budujesz jakąś kostkę. Gdzie można o niej poczytać, obejrzeć?  :smile: 




> Ja wiem jedno, wiem bo widziałem - ściany w kotłowni z kotłem na ekogroszek są szare już po 1 sezonie ogrzewania. Dosłownie pokryte są czarnym pyłem, który jeszcze się wnosi do pomieszczeń.


Pal licho ściany i brud. Niektórzy lubią sprzątać.  :wink:  Rzecz w tym, że to wszystko ląduje w płucach i w większości tam już zostaje i zalega.

Najistotniejsze jest jednak, że z komina, wprost w płuca palących węglem inwestorów i ich sąsiadów, wypadają dosyć mocno stężone toksyczne i rakotwórcze substancje -- których żaden prywatny inwestor nie jest w stanie wyeliminować (bo poszedłby na tym procesie z torbami), a co z powodzeniem robią elektrownie. Nadmieniając, że elektro(ciepło)wnie są zazwyczaj na obrzeżach miast i mają wysokie kominy emitując to co ew. zostanie (a jest tego już niewiele po procesie uzdatniania, bo ponad 90% jest utylizowane tak aby nie zagrażało płucom) wysoko w powietrze gdzie zostaje jeszcze rozrzedzone. Ogrzewanie prądem, pomimo że ten w większości bierze się u nas z węgla, to zupełnie inna bajka niż palenie w domowym piecu.




> Ja mam najdroższe ogrzewanie - gaz z sieci - ponoć dałem się sfrajerować i jak twierdzą palacze węglem, będzie to tak drogie ogrzewanie, że zacznę dogrzewać dom kominkiem... jeszcze tego nie wiem.... ale praktycznie każdy posiadacz domu twierdzi, że zrezygnował z gazu i albo grzeje się węglem, albo dogrzewa kominkiem ...


Wszystko zależy od tego, jak zostanie wykonany dom. Nie dalej jak wczoraj rozmawiałem ze znajomym, który płacił 1300 zł miesięcznie za gaz. Po czym w minionym sezonie odkrył przez przypadek jak ekipa mu zrobiła ocieplenie poddasza użytkowego -- jak to zobaczył to usiadł i płakał. Brakowało z 50% ocieplenia.  :sad:  Więc ogrzewał przez parę lat atmosferę, bo od powietrza chroniła go farba akrylowa, płyta gipsowa, deski i blacha...

Także bądź dobrej myśli i zadbaj po prostu o wykonanie elementów zgodnie ze sztuką.  :smile:  Przy okazji, robiłeś OZC?

----------


## merbart

Witam
A co tam dopisze się do Waszego grona bo chciałbym już zacząć budowę. Jestem teraz w najgorszym etapie "wyczekiwania", wyczekiwania na WZ. Mam w planach budowę domu projektu Zawoja Średnia z dużymi zmianami tj. podpiwniczenie, zmiana rozmieszczenia pomieszczeń, okien, nachylenia dachu itp. Jedynie nie mogę przewalczyć z moją ładniejszą połówką likwidacji balkonów - uparła się że jeden musi zostać  :smile: . 
Tym co rozpoczęli życzę wytrwałości i powodzenia.

----------


## TeczowyKot

Myślę, że dodatkowo warto byłoby aby Ci,  co próbują uświadamiać, nawracać na dobrą drogę i krytykować, zastanowili się czy frazy: kotłownia, piec, komin są jednoznaczne z zatruwaniem otoczenia.... Bo piece/kotły nie muszą być zawsze na węgiel. Bo wybór rodzaju ogrzewania, poza czynnikami ekonomicznymi generują również inne, niemniej ważne składowe. I każdy przypadek powinien być analizowany indywidualnie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Myślę, że dodatkowo warto byłoby aby Ci,  co próbują uświadamiać, nawracać na dobrą drogę i krytykować, zastanowili się czy frazy: kotłownia, piec, komin są jednoznaczne z zatruwaniem otoczenia.... Bo piece/kotły nie muszą być zawsze na węgiel. Bo wybór rodzaju ogrzewania, poza czynnikami ekonomicznymi generują również inne, niemniej ważne składowe. I każdy przypadek powinien być analizowany indywidualnie.


Jeśli kocioł i to co wylatuje z komina nie jest szkodliwe dla otoczenia to wylot spalin proszę skierować do wnętrza domu.
Przy okazji będzie ciepło na tyle,że nie trzeba bedzie jeść grochowki.




> Arturo - kurcze, dalismy sie naciagnac  bralismy pod uwage ogrzewanie na gaz ale nikt nie przeje takiej ilosci grochówki


Bo to jest to o czym pisał:


> . Ja mam najdroższe ogrzewanie - gaz z sieci - ponoć dałem się sfrajerować i jak twierdzą palacze węglem, będzie to tak drogie ogrzewanie, że zacznę dogrzewać dom kominkiem... jeszcze tego nie wiem.... ale praktycznie każdy posiadacz domu twierdzi, że zrezygnował z gazu i albo grzeje się węglem, albo dogrzewa kominkiem ...


Ludzie z braku wiedzy nie są świadomi tego,ze czy gaz czy prąd będzie drogi czy nie zależy tylko i wyłącznie od domu,technologii wykonania,izolacji itp.
Gdybym grzal prądem czyli wg niektórych kosmicznie drogie by było ogrzewanie a ja od dwóch sezonów nie zaplacilbym więcej niż 1800zł za sezon grzewczy a gazem Max 1300zl.

Budując dom byłem brany za kosmite bo nikt w okolicy tak nie budował a wszyscy grzali ekosyfem a jak się podowiadywali że będę grzal prądem myśleli że zglupialem  :wink: 
Teraz robią wielkie oczy patrząc na licznik zużycia energii gdzie ogrzewanie kosztuje mnie 500zl za sezon a sąsiada który ma mniejszy dom od mojego i nowy też ale grzeje ekosyfem ogrzewanie kosztuje ponad 2000zł.
I takim sposobem stałem się kosmita i frajerem z sadza na parapetach  :wink:

----------


## Artemika

Myjk - ja buduje Riwiera 4 z MG projekt. Taka to niby kostka, ale dość skomplikowana kostka w sumie. Na razie to zobaczyć jej nie mozna bo na PnB sie doczekać nie moge :smile:  zarzuciłam juz wcześniej okiem do Domu na Zakręcie, moje klimaty :smile:

----------


## quisquis

Ja ostatnio dużo czytam, mało piszę, ale jak najbardziej jestem bociankiem 15  :smile:  Dziś wytyczyliśmy dom, przyjechały deski szalunkowe, stal itp. Beton i piach też zamówione. Po niedzieli wchodzą murarze i robimy fundamenty. Przd zimą przykryjemy dom. Dach już mamy kupiony. Będzie braas cementowy, grafit.

W kwestii ogrzewania to właśnie dlatego, że dużo czytami i staram się rozmawiać, z tymi, którzy wiedzą zdecydowaliśmy się na wodną podłogówkę napędzaną prądem ku zdziwieniu i powątpiewaniu całego otoczenia  :smile:  Dodatkowo w razie "W" zostaje kominek. Jeden komin nam odpadł, tak samo jak drzwi do kotłowni i cały ten brud. W kotłowni będę miała piękną pralnię i suszarnię  :smile:  zaryzykowałam i mam nadzieję być zadowolona. Pozdrawiam ciepło wszystkie bocianki.

----------


## Arturo72

> W kwestii ogrzewania to właśnie dlatego, że dużo czytami i staram się rozmawiać, z tymi, którzy wiedzą zdecydowaliśmy się na wodną podłogówkę napędzaną prądem ku zdziwieniu i powątpiewaniu całego otoczenia  Dodatkowo w razie "W" zostaje kominek. Jeden komin nam odpadł, tak samo jak drzwi do kotłowni i cały ten brud. W kotłowni będę miała piękną pralnię i suszarnię  zaryzykowałam i mam nadzieję być zadowolona. Pozdrawiam ciepło wszystkie bocianki.


O Matko Bosko Częstochowsko  :wink: 
Bierzcie przykład i uczcie się Bocianki 2015 zamiast patrzeć na przepisy jak gotować grochówkę  :wink: 
A "kotłownia" w takim domu może wyglądać tak:

Nie skromnie dodam,że to moja "kotłownia"  :wink:

----------


## MadziulaPM

Witaj quisquis- powodzenia życzę  :smile: 
Artemika, za papierki trzymam kciuki- oby szybko wszystko poszło!

U nas batalia o nazewnictwo pomieszczeń tzw. "pomieszczenia usługowe" o czym pisałam wcześniej TU  udało się załatwić.
Pismo z wyjaśnieniami archtekta i kierownika budowy zostało przyjęte przez bank, ale opóźnienie wynikające z tego tytułu pozostało. Mamy poprawny wniosek, nasze dokumenty etc. ok, zdolność kredytowa wyliczona przez bankowego analityka jest taka jaką potrzebujemy, teraz bank ma przygotować decyzję kredytową i umowę do podpisu. magiczne 12 dni roboczych w których wg. BGŻ Paribas miał cały proces się zmieścić od dnia złożenia wniosku i kompletu dokumentów mija we wtorek 25 sierpnia, 3 etapy za nami, teraz ostatni, mam nadzieje, że już będzie z górki i po pierwszym stropie ruszymy dalej.

----------


## quisquis

Hej, mi się udało ustalić marżę kredytu na 1,5. Nie wiem czy dalej szukać. BPH dawało mi 0,85, ale spore koszty na początek (ponad 10 tys.). Jak u Was? Które banki jeszcze odwiedzić? Sprawdziłam BPH, PKO BP i PKO SA.

----------


## mania_ania

ja mam marżę 1,3%, prowizja 2%, ale załatwiałam przez doradcę Muratora, bo bez nich marża była wyższa o 0,3% 
dla mnie oprócz oczywiście marży i innych opłat ważne było, żebym poszła do banku tylko na podpisanie umowy, przy 2 dzieciach nie miałam jak nawet po bankach biegać. JEszcze składaliśmy do mbanku - 1,45% i ING - 1,65% 
ale to zależy co jeszcze bank chce wcisnąć ze swoich produktów i co Ciebie z tych produktów interesuje. 
Ja mam bezpłatne konto (to standard), jedno wynagrodzenie na konto przelewane, ubezpieczenie na życie, ubezpieczenie nieruchomości we własnym zakresie a nie przez bank, karta kredytowa - 1 transakcja w miesiącu (nie lubie kart kredytowych, więc ustawiłam sobie spłatę od razu po użyciu karty, więc musze pamiętać, zeby jej od czasu do czasu użyć) no i ta prowizja :/ ale przy tej marży i tak mi się to opłaca.





> Hej, mi się udało ustalić marżę kredytu na 1,5. Nie wiem czy dalej szukać. BPH dawało mi 0,85, ale spore koszty na początek (ponad 10 tys.). Jak u Was? Które banki jeszcze odwiedzić? Sprawdziłam BPH, PKO BP i PKO SA.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Także bądź dobrej myśli i zadbaj po prostu o wykonanie elementów zgodnie ze sztuką.  Przy okazji, robiłeś OZC?


Tak, tak - robiłem projekt ogrzewania i liczone było OZC, czym zapewniłem ubaw na wątkach forum, bo tylko frajer robi OZC... 
Ściany budynku ocieplone wełną 20 cm, w skosach też 20 cm wełny, na suficie też 20 cm, ale mam zapas miejsca, żeby jeszcze dołożyć, podłoga ma 14 cm + 8 cm ściana fundamentowa - czekam na pierwszą zimę... ... ...

----------


## Myjk

> Myjk - ja buduje Riwiera 4 z MG projekt. Taka to niby kostka, ale dość skomplikowana kostka w sumie. Na razie to zobaczyć jej nie mozna bo na PnB sie doczekać nie moge zarzuciłam juz wcześniej okiem do Domu na Zakręcie, moje klimaty


Tak, nawet nie dość, a mocno skomplikowana.  :wink:  Z pewnością jednak się dzięki temu lepiej wizualnie prezentuje. Ja ze względu głównie na energooszczędność (ale też symetrię i łatwość aranżacji) uprościłem ściany do maksimum, przez co domek, o ile nie znajdę sposobu na upiększenie i urozmaicenie elewacji, będzie wyglądać jak PRLowski kloc. Ale jestem dobrej myśli, hehe. 

Pochwal się proszę założeniem dziennika (jeśli planujesz), chętnie zasubskrybuję i będę dopingować.  :smile:  




> Tak, tak - robiłem projekt ogrzewania i liczone było OZC, czym zapewniłem ubaw na wątkach forum, bo tylko frajer robi OZC... 
> Ściany budynku ocieplone wełną 20 cm, w skosach też 20 cm wełny, na suficie też 20 cm, ale mam zapas miejsca, żeby jeszcze dołożyć, podłoga ma 14 cm + 8 cm ściana fundamentowa - czekam na pierwszą zimę... ... ...


Mnie niezmiennie dziwi, że inwestorzy ufają konstruktorom, którzy z pomocą matematyki gwarantują wytrzymałość stropów i ścian żeby się inwestorowi nic na łeb nie waliło, a wyśmiewają obliczenia zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło jakby to była jakaś wiedza tajemna. Może w ogóle nie wiedzą, że to się wszystko za każdym razem liczy? Tak czy siak, na pohybel z ignorantami.

----------


## Arturo72

> Tak, tak - robiłem projekt ogrzewania i liczone było OZC, czym zapewniłem ubaw na wątkach forum, bo tylko frajer robi OZC....


I kolejny inwestor do brania przykładu i naśladowania  :smile: 
OZC to podstawa i święta rzecz,najlepiej jak robione jeszcze przed budową.

----------


## Wszamanka

*quisquis*, miesiąc temu dostałam 1,59 marży i 1,59 prowizji, na jakąś promocję się załapałam, kredyt brałam przez pośrednika, na tamten czas to była najkorzystniejsza oferta

----------


## Redakcja

Kochane Bocianki,
z podziwem i radością obserwujemy Wasze zmagania i sukcesy. Z myślą i o  Was organizujemy spotkanie Forumowiczów - już szóste! W atmosferze  zabawy, przy dobrym jedzeniu i piwie, w pięknym wnętrzu Pałacu  Prymasowskiego - będzie impreza! Można będzie poznać się w realu, nie on  line. Będą niespodzianki, konkursy i upominki. 
Chcemy mówić też o Was. 
Na pytania będą czekali eksperci Muratora. 
Zapraszamy z dziećmi - zajmie się nimi animator. 
Na koniec spotkania dla chętnych zwiedzenie Starego Miasta z przewodnikiem. 
Więcej w Programie spotkania.

Będzie też Klub dyskusyjny na żywo. To miejsce, gdzie Forumowicz może  wygłosić prelekcję z tezą (np. Dlaczego budowa domu była największym  wyzwaniem w moim życiu?). Czekamy na zgłoszenia (napisz prywatną  wiadomość do: Redakcja). 

Zapraszamy, bądź koniecznie. To dzień dla Was, dla Ciebie - w  niekrępującej atmosferze, bez kosztów - wstęp jest bezpłatny, po  rejestracji. Zapraszamy  i prosimy - bądź. Jesteśmy dumni z Bocianków -  ta impreza jest dla Ciebie :smile: .

*TU: Dział Spotkania Forum

TU: REJESTRACJA 


Załącznik 328239
*

----------


## WiolaF

> Witajcie  Zakładam nowy temat aby służył nam w nadchodzącym nowym 2015 roku. Zapraszam chętnych do dzielenia się informacjami, postępami, zamiarami- ogólnie piszcie INWESTORZY 2015  ten rok należy do nas


Witam wszystkich,
Rok 2015 tak dla mnie to jest rok wielkich wydarzeń. Wreszcie po wielu perypetiach z innymi firmami budowlanymi zdecydowałam się na współpracę z Firmą "DOMIKON" i rozpoczęłam budowę domu, o którym marzyłam od lat. Sam pomysł budowy właśnie takiego domu, jaki sobie wymyśliłam i projekt został przenieśliśmy przez mojego architekta na papier, co nie było prostym zadaniem. 
Po kilku rozmowach z szefostwem Firmy „DOMIKON” zauważyłam, że rozmawiam z fachowcami i wiedzą, o czym mówią. Nie były im obce nowoczesne domy energooszczędne, ponieważ zajmowali się tym od lat. Propozycja dobrania ogrzewania i innego sprzętu oraz przedstawienie ich było tak wartościowe i pomocne, że decyzja była jedna…TAK WY BUDUJECIE MÓJ DOM”.
Czas budowy mojego domu został określony na 3 miesiące a muszę dodać jest to wyjątkowy dom, jakiego (przypuszczam)nigdzie w polsce nie ma. 
Przyszedł czas rozpoczęcia 21.07.2015, przyjechało 4 panów i zaczęli szykować już przygotowane fundamenty na ustawianie domu. Następnego ranka przyjechał dźwig i ciężarówka pełna belek i elementów, które zostały przygotowane na hali Firmy w Czerniewicach. W ciągu kilku godzin plac zmienił się w jedną wielką budowę i z chwili na chwilę coraz więcej było widać z mojego domu, który właśnie powstawał. To, co się dzieje w tym momencie jest nie wyobrażalne, człowiek stoi i patrzy jak rośnie dom, który normalnie stawia się standardowo 1-3 lat w kilkanaście godzin i nagle mamy zarys domu. Wszystko dzieje się w tak krótkim czasie, że po trzech dniach stoją ściany i właśnie przywożą dach, aby je pokryć. Kiedy kryto dach pojawili się elektrycy i po 4 dniach mój dom był okablowany i przygotowana cała elektryka do podłączenia elektrycznego.  Po 3 tygodniach wstawiano już okna tak jak u mnie „ogromne” i po wstawieniu okien nagle na placu rozładowywane są płyty gipsowe, które były już mocowane w 5 tygodniu. 
Po 5 tygodniach dom jest w stanie surowym zamkniętym, właśnie czekam na drzwi wejściowe, które pozwolą mi zamknąć mój dom na klucz.
Jestem zadowolona z prac wykonanych przez ekipę Firmy „DOMIKON” są tak zorganizowani i solidni, wiele firm powinno brać od nich przykład. 
Jak ktoś zamirza budować dom i szuka solidnej firmy, która zrobi wszystko a nie jak standardowo pojawia się kilka firm, które narzekają na złe wykonanie poprzedniej firmy, powinien udać się do Firmy DOMIKON i sami się przekonać jak można wybudować dom w szybkim tempie i trzeba wziąć pod uwagę jedno... Czas to pieniądz... Pozdrawiam Wiola

----------


## pepa

> Witam wszystkich,
> Rok 2015 tak dla mnie to jest rok wielkich wydarzeń. Wreszcie po wielu perypetiach z innymi firmami budowlanymi zdecydowałam się na współpracę z Firmą "DOMIKON" i rozpoczęłam budowę domu, o którym marzyłam od lat. Sam pomysł budowy właśnie takiego domu, jaki sobie wymyśliłam i projekt został przenieśliśmy przez mojego architekta na papier, co nie było prostym zadaniem. 
> Po kilku rozmowach z szefostwem Firmy „DOMIKON” zauważyłam, że rozmawiam z fachowcami i wiedzą, o czym mówią. Nie były im obce nowoczesne domy energooszczędne, ponieważ zajmowali się tym od lat. Propozycja dobrania ogrzewania i innego sprzętu oraz przedstawienie ich było tak wartościowe i pomocne, że decyzja była jedna…TAK WY BUDUJECIE MÓJ DOM”.
> Czas budowy mojego domu został określony na 3 miesiące a muszę dodać jest to wyjątkowy dom, jakiego (przypuszczam)nigdzie w polsce nie ma. 
> Przyszedł czas rozpoczęcia 21.07.2015, przyjechało 4 panów i zaczęli szykować już przygotowane fundamenty na ustawianie domu. Następnego ranka przyjechał dźwig i ciężarówka pełna belek i elementów, które zostały przygotowane na hali Firmy w Czerniewicach. W ciągu kilku godzin plac zmienił się w jedną wielką budowę i z chwili na chwilę coraz więcej było widać z mojego domu, który właśnie powstawał. To, co się dzieje w tym momencie jest nie wyobrażalne, człowiek stoi i patrzy jak rośnie dom, który normalnie stawia się standardowo 1-3 lat w kilkanaście godzin i nagle mamy zarys domu. Wszystko dzieje się w tak krótkim czasie, że po trzech dniach stoją ściany i właśnie przywożą dach, aby je pokryć. Kiedy kryto dach pojawili się elektrycy i po 4 dniach mój dom był okablowany i przygotowana cała elektryka do podłączenia elektrycznego.  Po 3 tygodniach wstawiano już okna tak jak u mnie „ogromne” i po wstawieniu okien nagle na placu rozładowywane są płyty gipsowe, które były już mocowane w 5 tygodniu. 
> Po 5 tygodniach dom jest w stanie surowym zamkniętym, właśnie czekam na drzwi wejściowe, które pozwolą mi zamknąć mój dom na klucz.
> Jestem zadowolona z prac wykonanych przez ekipę Firmy „DOMIKON” są tak zorganizowani i solidni, wiele firm powinno brać od nich przykład. 
> Jak ktoś zamirza budować dom i szuka solidnej firmy, która zrobi wszystko a nie jak standardowo pojawia się kilka firm, które narzekają na złe wykonanie poprzedniej firmy, powinien udać się do Firmy DOMIKON i sami się przekonać jak można wybudować dom w szybkim tempie i trzeba wziąć pod uwagę jedno... Czas to pieniądz... Pozdrawiam Wiola



ja naliczyłam 4 razy słowo DOMIKON !!!!!
wiolaf- udało Ci się ,brawo ,dobra reklama -nie jest zła 
hahaha

----------


## WiolaF

> ja naliczyłam 4 razy słowo DOMIKON !!!!!
> wiolaf- udało Ci się ,brawo ,dobra reklama -nie jest zła 
> hahaha


Co tu ukrywać jak firma wywiązuje się z umowy to się chwali. Nie ma to jak inni budują dom i szukają wielu wykonawców, którzy ich zanim wejdą olewają bo myślą że będzie taniej. Ja wybrałam i tu jeszcze raz DOMIKON bo moim zdanie zasłużyli na moje zaufanie. Są inne firmy, które na dzień dobry mówią "będzie pani zadowolona" i kończy się w sądzie.  Pozdrawiam

----------


## pepa

> Co tu ukrywać jak firma wywiązuje się z umowy to się chwali. Nie ma to jak inni budują dom i szukają wielu wykonawców, którzy ich zanim wejdą olewają bo myślą że będzie taniej. Ja wybrałam i tu jeszcze raz DOMIKON bo moim zdanie zasłużyli na moje zaufanie. Są inne firmy, które na dzień dobry mówią "będzie pani zadowolona" i kończy się w sądzie.  Pozdrawiam


Wiolaf-Ty po prosty masz wielkie szczęście-masz wyjątkowy dom "pierwszy w Polsce(pozwolisz że ja napiszę z wielkiej litery),sama pewnie tez jesteś wyjątkowa...bo wpadłaś nawet na wyjątkowy pomysł-BEZPŁATNEJ WYJĄTKOWEJ REKLAMY.
Piszesz że :..."Wreszcie po wielu perypetiach z innymi firmami budowlanymi ..."(czyli tez szukałas w wielu miejscach jednak)-ojej to Ciebie tez "olali"....wiem co przeszłaś,jak pewnie już wiesz -mnie też.
wspólczuję i trzymam kciuki za dalej,
masz jakieś zdjęcia.pochwal się

----------


## Bejaro

Nie jesteś jedyna bo aktualnie na forum są dwa wątki domów stawianych w tej  technologi jeden stanął około tygodnia temu drugi będzie w połowie października,różnica polega na tym że tam jest rzetelna informacja i sprawozdanie z budowy, zdjęcia a nie nachalna reklama.

Każdy wyciągnie swoje wnioski czytając tamte dzienniki, bo tu to nawet nie folder reklamowy.

----------


## WiolaF

> Nie jesteś jedyna bo aktualnie na forum są dwa wątki domów stawianych w tej  technologi jeden stanął około tygodnia temu drugi będzie w połowie października,różnica polega na tym że tam jest rzetelna informacja i sprawozdanie z budowy, zdjęcia a nie nachalna reklama.
> 
> Każdy wyciągnie swoje wnioski czytając tamte dzienniki, bo tu to nawet nie folder reklamowy.


 Forum staje się coraz ciekawsze...Wyjątkowy dom, wyjątkowa właścicielka tak zgadza się :wiggle:  :roll eyes:  wielu z nas jest wyjątkowych. Z tego co mi wiadomo forum nie jest do reklamowania tylko do opisywania tego czym chcemy się podzielić z innymi. Zamiast zapytać o szczegóły wypłynęła fala dziwnych komentarzy czyżby ..........
Ja nie wnikam kto kogo "olał" i nie wykonał swojej pracy i że murarz zanim rozpoczął nie przyszedł. Ja wybrałam solidną firmę i jestem zadowolona co wynika z mojego opisu. A co do takich domów, które są podobne do mojego...tak są "podobne"   ale nie takie same. To jest projekt indywidualny i będzie tylko jeden wyjątkowy. Aby określić, że są takie same trzeba wziąć wiele rzeczy pod uwagę jak wykonanie i całokształt budynku bo wiele domuw są z zewnątrz niby podobne ale jednak inne. Tyle do tego.
Jeszcze jedno co do słowa Polska, fakt :bash:  mała litera ale jest jedna podstawowa zasada, aby innym zwracać uwagę trzeba samemu w danej dziedzinie być "Perfekcyjnym" jakoś z wpisów tego nie zauważyłam. Dziękuję za rozmowe  :smile:

----------


## Bejaro

> A co do takich domów, które są podobne do mojego...tak są "podobne"   ale nie takie same. To jest projekt indywidualny i będzie tylko jeden wyjątkowy. Aby określić, że są takie same trzeba wziąć wiele rzeczy pod uwagę jak wykonanie i całokształt budynku bo wiele domuw są z zewnątrz niby podobne ale jednak inne. Tyle do tego.


Nie napisałam że to takie same domy tylko stawiane taką technologią,która nie jest żadną nowością,jest kilka firm które stawia takie domy.

Jeśli chciałaś się podzielić to trzeba to zrobić konkretem, a nie reklamą.

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

u nas już stoją ściany  :smile: 
tu stan jak było 30 % ścian  :big grin:  


foto stanu aktualnego będę miała pewnie jutro, przez urlop nie byliśmy 2 tygodnie na budowie!  :jaw drop: 
prawdę mówiąc myślami byłam czasem na budowie  :smile: 
mam dylemat czy robić tylko ogrzewanie podłogowe czy grzejniki zostawić, fajnie jest zimą oprzeć się o ciepły grzejnik  :wink: 
jak robicie u siebie?
w domu będą płytki tylko w kuchni i wiatrołapie-reszta deski drewniane lub panele- kwestia otwarta -zależy od funduszy  :big tongue: 
co się dzieje jak jest awaria ogrzewania podłogowego?
trzeba zrywać podłogi?  :big tongue:

----------


## Myjk

> mam dylemat czy robić tylko ogrzewanie podłogowe czy grzejniki zostawić, 
> fajnie jest zimą oprzeć się o ciepły grzejnik  jak robicie u siebie?


Ja planuję wszędzie podłogówkę. Kalafiory mam obecnie i pomijając że szpecą, to nie dają komfortu cieplnego. I w zasadzie wykluczają zastosowanie źródła niskotemperaturowe typu pompa ciepła. Czym będziesz ogrzewać?




> w domu będą płytki tylko w kuchni i wiatrołapie-reszta deski drewniane lub panele- kwestia otwarta -zależy od funduszy


Właśnie mam ciągły spór z małżonką w tym temacie. Żona chce (marzą się Jej) naturalne parkiety (bo to przyjemne, ciepłe dla stóp, ładne, etc.), aczkolwiek rozumie jednocześnie, że to problemy i koszty przy podłogówce (więc się łamie). Ja uważam, że nie ma sensu silić się na drewno/parkiet (czy jeszcze gorzej panele) w celu uzyskania "ciepła" które to głównie gwarantuje drewniana podłoga, gdy ta podłoga i tak będzie podgrzewana przez CO i siłą rzeczy przyjemna w odbiorze dla stóp -- nawet jeśli będzie ceramiczna. Dlatego ja wszędzie chcę kłaść płytki ceramiczne, w salonach i pokojach imitację drewna -- która nie odbiega jakością odwzorowania od paneli.




> co się dzieje jak jest awaria ogrzewania podłogowego?
> trzeba zrywać podłogi?


Tak, ale tak samo jak przy awarii zasilania kaloryferów (gdzie z reguły rurki są w podłodze/ścianie). Pamiętaj, że przed położeniem podłóg instalacja jest testowana. Jeśli nikt nie będzie borować dziur w podłodze, to prawdopodobieństwo uszkodzenia instalacji dąży do zera.


PS "Reklamy" wykonawcy nawet nie chciało się komentować, tak mi ręce opadły. Szkoda tylko, że nikt nie robi z tym porządku "z urzędu".

----------


## piotrek0m

Ogrzewanie podłogowe po całości, grzejnik łazienkowy do wysuszenia ręczników, ewentualnie w garażu czy jakimś pomieszczeniu technicznym typu warsztat grzejnik jak potrzebny. Awarie poprawnie wykonanego ogrzewania nie występują, chyba że przewierci się rurkę. Podczas wylewania wylewki rurki są napełnione wodą i uszkodzenie w tym momencie zaowocuje wytryskiem fontanny wody. Oczywiście nie kupujemy rurek w marketach tylko znanych producentów. W ostateczności znajduje się miejsce awarii kamerą termowizyjną i je odkuwa i naprawia rurki. Panele czy deski nie są żadną przeszkodą w ogrzewaniu podłogowym.

----------


## Bejaro

Wiercenie w podłodze mam za sobą naście lat temu małż przewiercił rurkę od ogrzewania naprawiając listwę przypodłogową trzeba było delikatnie odkuć jedną płytkę udało się bez szkody,obejmka na rurkę i działa do dziś.A gejzer z podłogówki mój wtedy 3 letni syn zatkał pionkiem z chińczyka......

----------


## PaniKasia

U nas już gotowe tynki, wczoraj kładła się instalacja alarmowa i niestety okazało się, że kable w oknach pod kontaktrony są źle pomontowane i żaden nie działa oczywiście pan od okien obiecał szybką reakcję, a póki co zero reakcji. Zła jestem, specjalnie chciałam okna z fabrycznie zamontowanymi kabelkami a tu taki zonk :sad:  nie wiem teraz co nam zaproponuje producent. Póki co to druga wpadka budowlana, po skopanym ułożeniu dachówki tu na szczeście szybko dach został poprawiony ale z tymi oknami chyba tak gładko nie pójdzie:/
Co do podłóg to też chciałabym drewno, ewentualnie będzie deska warstwowa, coraz więcej producentów ma w swojej ofercie podłogi dedykowane dla ogrzewania podłogowego więc myślę, że nie powinno być problemu ze znalezieniem czegoś dla amatora drewna :smile:  U nas wszędzie podłogówka nawet w garażu, do  poddasza, którego na razie nie robimy będzie podprowadzona rurka pod kaloryfery wielkopowierzchniowe, ale tam będzie stryszek i bawialnia dla dzieciaków a że strop drewniany to odpuściliśmy podłogówkę. Aaa w łazience będzie grzejnik na prąd dodatkowo coby ręczniki suszyć :wink: 

ps pozdrowienia dla speca od PR z firmy na D, ubaw po pachy  :smile:

----------


## mania_ania

A u nas koncza podlogowke a jutro wylewki. W zasadzie w ostatniej chwili zdecydowalismy się na anhydryt :/ mam nadzieje, ze nie będziemy żałować, bo jednak sa troche droższe.
Pani Kasia a jak to instalacja alarmu po tynkach? A dlaczego źle pomontowane kabelki? Moze da sie to naprawic jakos. Ja tez mam kontaktrony, ale nie mamy prądu wiec nie wiem czy działają hehe

----------


## PaniKasia

mania_ania, idziecie jak burza, super, a dlaczego nie macie prądu? Z tym alarmem to przed tynkami elektrycy przygotowali całą instalację, a teraz tylko czujki montują. Facet od okien nie zadzwonił przez cały dzień, nie dość, że okna wymagają regulacji (o czym wspominałam mu 3 tygodnie temu)to teraz jeszcze te kontaktrony spartolone. A pan odkąd przytulił kasę to nas zbywa. Poczekam dzień, dwa i zacznę sądem straszyć nie mam czasu ani nerwów na typa, a już na pewno nie mam skrupułów. A to ma auto popsute, a to sprzedał auto, a niech sobie taxi zamówi. Ludzie są bezczelni :bash:

----------


## piotrek0m

> . Ja tez mam kontaktrony, ale nie mamy prądu wiec nie wiem czy działają hehe


Nie potrzeba prądu do sprawdzenia kontaktronów. Sprawdza się je omomierzem.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Co do podłóg to też chciałabym drewno, ewentualnie będzie deska warstwowa, coraz więcej producentów ma w swojej ofercie podłogi dedykowane dla ogrzewania podłogowego więc myślę, że nie powinno być problemu ze znalezieniem czegoś dla amatora drewna U nas wszędzie podłogówka nawet w garażu, do  poddasza, którego na razie nie robimy będzie podprowadzona rurka pod kaloryfery wielkopowierzchniowe, ale tam będzie stryszek i bawialnia dla dzieciaków a że strop drewniany to odpuściliśmy podłogówkę. Aaa w łazience będzie grzejnik na prąd dodatkowo coby ręczniki suszyć


Wszystko nadaje się na podłogówkę, te dodatkowe deklaracje producentów to ściema i chęć marketingowego zwieszenia przychodów. W garażu podłogówka jest bezcelowa. Otwarcie bramy błyskawicznie oziębi garaż a ogrzewanie niskotemperaturowe będzie je długo grzało. Jest też teoria blacharzy o złym wpływie wysokiej temperatury, mianowicie sól przyczepiona razem ze śniegiem do podwozia i części karoserii mocniej penetruje jeśli codziennie się to przylepione roztapia, co nie następuje gdy samochód stoi pod chmurką...

----------


## piotrek0m

> A gejzer z podłogówki mój wtedy 3 letni syn zatkał pionkiem z chińczyka......


Podczas próby szczelności i podczas procesu zalewania wylewki utrzymuje się dużo wyższe ciśnienie w instalacji niż podczas normalnej pracy i wówczas podczas uszkodzenia powstaje gejzer. :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Wszystko nadaje się na podłogówkę, te dodatkowe deklaracje producentów to ściema i chęć marketingowego zwieszenia przychodów.


Hm. I naturalnemu (czyt. zwykłemu) parkietowi (poza tym że skutecznie zatrzyma ciepło płynące z podłogówki) nie zaszkodzi podgrzewanie? Nie powygina się, etc.?




> W garażu podłogówka jest bezcelowa. (...)


Bezcelowa, a nawet szkodliwa. Zgadzam się z Twoimi dalszymi zastrzeżeniami. Sól w cieple (czyt. w roztworze wodnym) szybciej penetruje blachę (sprawdzić czy nie Mazda, bo wtedy bez znaczenia -- Mazdy są pożerane w każdych warunkach)  :wink:  Ważniejsze od ogrzewania jest aby w garażu zrobić wytrzymałe płytki (także na ścianach powiedzmy do połowy wysokości ściany) i skuteczny odpływ aby bezproblemowo można było zmywać podłogę (i po to właśnie ceramika na ścianach aby nie "ufajdolić" farby przy bryzganiu na podłogę) z brudów naniesionych przez auto.

----------


## PaniKasia

Podłogówki jeszcze nie ma. To co myślicie, że lepiej zamontować grzejnik? A czy to, że podłogówka jest planowana tylko w części garażu i tam raczej auto nie będzie stało bo garaż jest głęboki też jest szkodliwe? Jeszcze mogę drobne zmiany wprowadzić. Ale garaż muszę mieć ogrzewany.

----------


## Myjk

> Podłogówki jeszcze nie ma. To co myślicie, że lepiej zamontować grzejnik? A czy to, że podłogówka jest planowana tylko w części garażu i tam raczej auto nie będzie stało bo garaż jest głęboki też jest szkodliwe? Jeszcze mogę drobne zmiany wprowadzić. Ale garaż muszę mieć ogrzewany.


Przede wszystkim zachodzi pytanie, co jest przyczyną konieczności ogrzewania garażu? Wg mnie ogrzewanie garażu (poza problemami z blachą) to katastrofa finansowa (ze względu na bramę, która nawet jeśli ocieplona, będzie kosmicznym mostkiem termicznym).  :sad:  Nie podzieliłaś się informacją, jakim medium będziesz grzać. Jeśli niskotemperaturowym (prąd/PC), to grzejnik będzie musiał być ogromny aby zagrzać garaż po wietrzeniu. A i tak rezultat ostatecznie będzie taki sam -- auto będzie zjadane przez sól. 

Jeśli garaż ma być grzany na potrzeby sporadycznego majsterkowania przy aucie (czy coś w ten deseń), to IMHO lepiej zainwestować w nagrzewnicę gazową --> http://allegro.pl/nagrzewnica-dmucha...166846866.html i grzać w razie potrzeby. 

Jeśli garaż ma być ogrzewany tylko w celu uzyskania komfortu, tj. wsiadania do ciepłego auta, to są inne sposoby na uzyskanie efektu "wow"  :wink:  bez wykorzystywania do tego CO -- bo to jak strzelanie do wróbla z armaty.

----------


## PaniKasia

Mąż z synem będą majsterkować w garażu, trudno mi powiedzieć z jaką częstotliwością. Nie ukrywam, że kwestia komfortu też ma wpływ na decyzję byłam w garażach ogrzewanych i nie i zdecydowanie wolę jak w garażu jest cieplej niż zimniej, na pewno nie zależy mi na temperaturze takiej jak w pozostałej części domu, podłogówka w garażu ma być  na osobnym obwodzie który można zamknąć. Mamy pompę ciepła w planie i w przyszłym tygodniu wchodzą spece od tegoż zagadnienia więc jeszcze kilka rzeczy możemy skorygować. U teściów jest garaż ogrzewany mają piec kondensacyjny, odpalają ogrzewanie jak jest na prawdę zimno bo z reguły nie ma takiej konieczności. Po prostu nie chciałabym się pozbawiać takiej możliwości, a nie chce tez komplikować instalacji CO. Takie rozwiązanie zaproponował pan od instalacji PC, wykonawca na rynku jest od lat, bardzo polecany...ale czy mądrze prawi? :bash:

----------


## Myjk

> Mąż z synem będą majsterkować w garażu, trudno mi powiedzieć z jaką częstotliwością.


Nawet jeśli będą grzebać codziennie, to lepiej jest dogrzać palnikiem gazowym powietrze niż inwestować w podłogówkę i później w jej utrzymanie (grzanie betonu) -- które wg mnie będzie bardzo bolesne finansowo.

Czy OZC było wykonane z uwzględnieniem ogrzewania garażu? W ogóle było wykonane OZC?...  :wink:  Jakie wyniki?

----------


## piotrek0m

> Hm. I naturalnemu (czyt. zwykłemu) parkietowi (poza tym że skutecznie zatrzyma ciepło płynące z podłogówki) nie zaszkodzi podgrzewanie? Nie powygina się, etc.?
> .


A co się stanie z ciepłem? Zostanie zamknięte w posadzce niczym w termosie?

----------


## Arturo72

> A co się stanie z ciepłem? Zostanie zamknięte w posadzce niczym w termosie?


 :wink:  Oczywiście, że wyjdzie do wnętrza domu z tym,że wolniej niż przez kafle.
Malux ma bodajże parkiet czy deske barlinecka na zasilaniu z pompy czyli z niską temp.zasilania i od 3 lat nie zgłasza żadnych uwag.

----------


## Myjk

> Oczywiście, że wyjdzie do wnętrza domu z tym,że wolniej niż przez kafle.


Czy w związku z tym podłogówka nie musi chodzić na wyższej temperaturze?

----------


## Arturo72

> Czy w związku z tym podłogówka nie musi chodzić na wyższej temperaturze?


Zależy,pod parkietem rurki mogą być bardziej zagęszczone niż pod kaflami i z automatu pod parkietem będzie wyższa moc oddawania ciepła przy niższej temp.zasilania,może być też zastosowana wyższa temperatura zasilania ale prędzej te pierwsze.

----------


## mania_ania

Kasiu pradu nie ma, bo jeszcze nie zdążyli pociągnąć. .. ma byc w listopadzie.  Zobaczymy.
U nas tez ogrzewania w garazu nie bedzie. Ze względu na grzanie pompą i mocne wychladzanie oraz wlasnie ze wzgledu na samochód, zeby go nie grzac od spodu. 
Pochwale się,  ze wylewki zrobione  :smile:  jakos bardzo się stresowalam. Firme moge polecić,  jeżdżą po calej Polsce, wiec jak ktos jest zainteresowany anhydrytem, kosztami itd. to piszcie.

----------


## TeczowyKot

My też zdecydowaliśmy się na podłogówkę na całej powierzchni, chociaż ja nie znoszę ciepłej podłogi :/ Nie i już! Najwyżej w końcu zacznę chodzić w kapciach, coby się od niej odizolować  :big tongue:  W łazience standardowo coś do wysuszenia ręczników. W garażu mały grzejniczek. Hydraulik wyprowadzi nam dodatkowodo sypialni wejścia na kaloryfery. Gdyby się okazało, ze po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym nie jesteśmy zadowoleni z podłogówki. Ukryjemy je w ścianie. Obawiam się, trochę tej podłogówki, bo ćorka często ma zapalenia krtani (zespół krupu). Musimy wtedy szybko wychlodzić pokój, żeby ułatwić jej oddychanie - i tak zastanawiam się jak to będzie z nagrzaniem go, zimą na przykład przy dużych mrozach, do w miarę rozsądnej temperatury, przy dość sporej bezwładności ogrzewania podłogowego. 

Tutaj kontrowersyjne kominy http://teczowykot.blogspot.com/2015/...y-kominki.html  :big tongue:  Ze specjalną dedykacją dla A.  :big tongue:   :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> My też zdecydowaliśmy się na podłogówkę na całej powierzchni, chociaż ja nie znoszę ciepłej podłogi :/ Nie i już! Najwyżej w końcu zacznę chodzić w kapciach, coby się od niej odizolować  W łazience standardowo coś do wysuszenia ręczników. W garażu mały grzejniczek. Hydraulik wyprowadzi nam dodatkowodo sypialni wejścia na kaloryfery. Gdyby się okazało, ze po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym nie jesteśmy zadowoleni z podłogówki. Ukryjemy je w ścianie. Obawiam się, trochę tej podłogówki, bo ćorka często ma zapalenia krtani (zespół krupu). Musimy wtedy szybko wychlodzić pokój, żeby ułatwić jej oddychanie - i tak zastanawiam się jak to będzie z nagrzaniem go, zimą na przykład przy dużych mrozach, do w miarę rozsądnej temperatury, przy dość sporej bezwładności ogrzewania podłogowego. 
> 
> Tutaj kontrowersyjne kominy http://teczowykot.blogspot.com/2015/...y-kominki.html  Ze specjalną dedykacją dla A.


Więcej grochowki trzeba zjeść to pokój się szybciej nagrzeje  :wink: 
To taka aluzja ale lubię być złośliwy  :wink: 
Nie mniej podpowiem bo widzę ponowne słuchanie bredni "fahofcow" co to wungiel tylko znają i grzejniki ścienne i nie mają pojęcia o nowych domach.
Podłoga przy podlogowce nie ma prawa być ciepła, jeśli jest to znaczy,ze podlogowka jest zchrzaniona i położona na pałę bez projektu,nie jest nawet letnia przy panelach,jedynie przy kaflach można wyczuć że to podłoga grzeje ale absolutnie nie jest to wrażenie ciepłej podłogi bo podłoga jest neutralna w odczuciu.
Podłoga ma temp z reguły o 1-3st.C wyższa niż temp.w pomieszczeniu czyli 24-26st.C czyli to nie grzejnik ścienny.
Utrzymujemy 23st.C w zimie.
Co do naglego wychladzania pokoju.
Po wychlodzeniu takiego pokoju nawet o kilka st.C dzięki właśnie bezwładności podlogowki,dzięki nagrzanym scianom i przedmiotom w domu temperatura po kilku minutach wraca do tej sprzed wychłodzenia.Może to być 5-10 minut.To jest również duża zaleta podlogowki ze ładnie stabilizuje temp.W domu.Dobrze wykonanej podlogowki dodam.
To jest właśnie specyfika nowych domów,ze dzięki izolacji czyli małym stratom energii domy nie wychladzaja się tak szybko jak kiedyś.
U mnie temp.wewnątrz po wyłączeniu ogrzewania przy dużych mrozach spada o max.1st.C po 24h.
Dlatego do uzupełnienia strat ciepła w takim domu nie jest konieczny wungiel a wręcz szkodliwy bo i tak większość wungla ucieka z dymem w komin bo w domu tyle ciepła nie jest konieczne.

----------


## TeczowyKot

Arturo - na Ciebie zawsze można liczyć  :big tongue:   W koks lecimy z pelletem  :big tongue:  Trudno.  Chcesz tego czy nie  :big tongue:  I z tym faktem żyć trzeba dalej  :big tongue:  Byc może chodziłam po niezbyt profesjonalnie wykonanej podłogówce, stąd moje obawy. Ale dodatkowo zimą pomykam po zimnych płytkach w skarpetkach. I dla mnie to jest optymalna temperatura. 
W takich sytuacjach kryzysowych o których pisałam, potrzebuje w pokoju Młodej temp. W granicach 18-19 stopni albo i mniej. Kaloryfer daje mi możliwość regulowania ciepła/zimna. Podłogówka pod kątem jej stałości i bezwładności raczej nie... Takie dylematy. Na szczęście za maksymalnie dwa-trzy lata problemy te powinny zniknąć więc nie tzreba będzie niepokoić się o zimno i ciepło w pokojach.

----------


## Arturo72

Być może teraz kaloryfery dają ci komfort schłodzenia pokoju w krótkim czasie o 3-4st.C ale w nowym domu zapomnij o tym,nie ma szans bez otwarcia okien.
Bazując na zakreceniu kaloryferow na ochłodzenie o kilka stopni w pokoju poczekasz kilka dni.

----------


## TeczowyKot

Arturo, skomplikowales nam instalacje  :big tongue:  Musimy w takim razie od razu zalozyc grzejniki i zwiekszyc ilosc sekcji... Instalator bedzie musial poglowkowac  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo, skomplikowales nam instalacje  Musimy w takim razie od razu zalozyc grzejniki i zwiekszyc ilosc sekcji... Instalator bedzie musial poglowkowac


A tam,grzejniki nic Ci nie dadzą,po całkowitym ich zakręceniu temp.w pokoju spadnie o 3-4st.C dopiero po kilku dniach  :smile: 
Jedynym sposobem na takie wychłodzenie pokoju w nowym domu jest otwarte okno.

----------


## TeczowyKot

Otwarte okno, zakręcone grzejniki plus wyłączenie podłogówki. Ewentualnie dogrzanie do przyzwoitego poziomu delikatnie rozkręconym grzejnikiem. Ja juz z założenia nie mogę mieć domu energooszczędnego tudzież bardzo pasywnego  :wink:  Podłogówka u córy na oddzielnym obwodzie... Nic to...

Nasz mały domeczek http://teczowykot.blogspot.com/2015/...a-ktorych.html
 rzut pomieszczeń  :smile:  Wersja ostatecznie nieco zmodyfikowana. Prak małej pracowni przy sypialni, brak jednych drzwi do spizarni. Tych od strony wiatrołapu. Większy taras za domem  :smile:

----------


## Ana_

Witam,  my również jesteśmy Bociankami2015 :smile:  mury już stoją, za tydzień ekipa zaczyna dach.
*TęczowyKot* my również budujemy parterówkę o podobnych wymiarach -  ok. 140m2  zabudowy bez garażu, zrobiliśmy drobne modyfikacje w projekcie, szafy wnękowe w pokojach dziecięcych i garaż na jedno auto a druga połowa to pomieszczenie gospodarcze

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

jakie macie okna? jakie profile, jaki producent?
na jakie opcje dodatkowe się zdecydowaliście a jakie sobie odpuszczacie?
już nie ogarniam, za duży wybór  :big tongue: 
mamy okno tarasowe 2400 szerokości, zastanawiamy się nad hsem, 4 tysiące drożej niż okno przesuwne z progiem, decyzja nie jest łatwa  :roll eyes: 

u nas jest ciekawie, ekipa zapomniała o oknie szczytowym na poddaszu  :big grin: 
oraz mamy od podłogi do okna 85cm a w kuchni miał byc zlew pod oknem  :cool: 
mądry Polak po wymurowaniu  :big tongue:

----------


## letniowoc

My bierzemy pod uwagę okna trzyszybowe, być może będzie to Vetrex v82, ale mamy jeszcze trochę czasu.
A ile chcieliście cm od podłogi do okna? Nie będzie blatu na równi z parapetem czy będzie?
Pozdrowienia dla zakręconej ekipy  :big grin:

----------


## Wszamanka

myśmy zamówili vetrex v82, w piątek przychodzą przygotować ościeże pod ciepły montaż, a  w sobotę montaż okien. Byłoby jutro montowane, ale ekipa dzisiaj nie zdążyła do ościeży dojechać. Oprócz ciepłego montażu, który do trzyszybówek wydaje mi się oczywistością, nie braliśmy żadnych bajerów dodatkowych. Może gdybyśmy mieli nieograniczony budżet to zdecydowałabym się na ukryte zawiasy, ale wolę zaoszczędzoną kasę w ładniejsze parapety zainwestować.

----------


## Arturo72

> Oprócz ciepłego montażu, który do trzyszybówek wydaje mi się oczywistością,


Ciepły montaż rozumiem montaż na taśmach paroszczelnych i paroprzepuszczalnych,nie ma nic wspólnego z ilością szyb w oknie i z powodzeniem sprawdza się w dwu jak i w trzyszybowych.
Główny powód ciepłego montażu to wilgoć a nie przenikanie ciepła jak błędnie nazwa wskazuje.

Ja mam M&S,tytanowe termo z szybą 0,5,polecam bo wtedy były rozsądne cenowo za dobre parametry okien no i ładne i miłe dla oka ramy  :smile: 
http://www.ms.pl/produkty/okna_tytanowetermo_pcv

----------


## PaniKasia

> Czy OZC było wykonane z uwzględnieniem ogrzewania garażu? W ogóle było wykonane OZC?...  Jakie wyniki?


  Instalację CO instalator dobrał  w oparciu o projekt i planowane ocieplenie i U ścian, okien itp. ale czy liczył OZC, szczerze wątpię. Kiedyś mąż się w to bawił i liczył w jakichś programach dostępnych w sieci ale co mu tam wychodziło to sam nie pamięta, mówi że wyniki były lepsze niż się spodziewał więc pewnie coś spartolił :big grin:

----------


## letniowoc

> Ciepły montaż rozumiem montaż na taśmach paroszczelnych i paroprzepuszczalnych,nie ma nic wspólnego z ilością szyb w oknie i z powodzeniem sprawdza się w dwu jak i w trzyszybowych.
> Główny powód ciepłego montażu to wilgoć a nie przenikanie ciepła jak błędnie nazwa wskazuje.
> 
> Ja mam M&S,tytanowe termo z szybą 0,5,polecam bo wtedy były rozsądne cenowo za dobre parametry okien no i ładne i miłe dla oka ramy 
> http://www.ms.pl/produkty/okna_tytanowetermo_pcv


Czyli najlepiej ciepły montaż plus ocieplenie styropianem wokół okna np. 5 cm? Ostatnio mi koleżanka wspominała, że tak właśnie mają zamiar zrobić tzn. w czasie murowania powiększyli otwór na okno o 5 cm z każdej strony i tam pójdzie warstwa styropianu i dodatkowo będę mieć ciepły montaż. Ma to uzasadnienie, warto tak robić?

----------


## mania_ania

Ale jak to? Okna beda mocowane do styropianu?

----------


## letniowoc

Nie, do muru. Sposób montażu taki jak na rys.4 http://www.audyt-energetyczny.net/do...-liniowych.php

----------


## Artemika

To i ja się pochwałę że równo po 65 dniach oczekiwania doczekaliśmy PnB :smile:  jedyna radość ze zmiany przepisów jest taka, że nie trzeba czekać na uprawomocnienie ani na nic tylko rozpoczynać :smile:  wiec dwa dni po PnB ruszyły roboty i jutro wylewamy fundamenty. Na razie wszystko idzie jak z płatka wiec przygoda z budowaniem bardzo mi się podoba. Szkoda ze jestem trochę w tyle za wiekszością bo poruszacie tematy o których jeszcze nie mam pojecia.

----------


## nk

> To i ja się pochwałę że równo po 65 dniach oczekiwania doczekaliśmy PnB jedyna radość ze zmiany przepisów jest taka, że nie trzeba czekać na uprawomocnienie ani na nic tylko rozpoczynać wiec dwa dni po PnB ruszyły roboty i jutro wylewamy fundamenty. Na razie wszystko idzie jak z płatka wiec przygoda z budowaniem bardzo mi się podoba. Szkoda ze jestem trochę w tyle za wiekszością bo poruszacie tematy o których jeszcze nie mam pojecia.


Super, gratulacje! U nas te dodatkowe procedury zaprały nam kolejny miesiąc...
Nie martw się, nie jesteś w tyle, jest wiele osósb, które chciałby być już tak daleko jak Wy. Powodzenia!

----------


## TeczowyKot

Artemika - gratulacje  :smile:  teraz juz pójdzie z górki  :smile:  A co do tyłóœ w budowie... rzekłabym, że raczej stanowi to na plus  :smile:  Masz czas na przemyślenie wielu kwestii (jeszcze nie ogarniętych) i uniknięcie pomyłek...

Czy ktoś z Was ma studnię głębinową albo przymierza się do odwiertu??

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

my się przymierzamy do studni  :smile: 
u nas piaski, sucho, a działka nie taka mała, myślę,że w kilka lat inwestycja powinna się zwrócić, rozmawiałam już wstępnie z panem polecanym na grupie łódzkiej

dziś jedziemy zapłacić zaliczki na więźbę, okna i dach  :big lol: 
niezły maraton nas czeka
wczoraj był Pan od okien, pomierzył, wyjaśnił, rozwiał moje wątpliwości, okna wybrane  :smile: 
tylko drzwi wejściowe chyba będziemy musieli wziąć aluminiowe bo mamy mikrowiatrołap i potrzebujemy otwieranych na zewnątrz,  trudno się mówi

----------


## piotrek0m

> tylko drzwi wejściowe chyba będziemy musieli wziąć aluminiowe bo mamy mikrowiatrołap i potrzebujemy otwieranych na zewnątrz,  trudno się mówi


Przecież każde drzwi mogą się otwierać a zewnątrz, pod warunkiem, że jest zadaszenie. Generalnie zadaszenie nad wejściem będzie bardzo praktyczne.

----------


## MadziulaPM

> Czyli najlepiej ciepły montaż plus ocieplenie styropianem wokół okna np. 5 cm? Ostatnio mi koleżanka wspominała, że tak właśnie mają zamiar zrobić tzn. w czasie murowania powiększyli otwór na okno o 5 cm z każdej strony i tam pójdzie warstwa styropianu i dodatkowo będę mieć ciepły montaż. Ma to uzasadnienie, warto tak robić?


TO ja przycupnę i posłucham więcej- brzi ciekawie i jesteśmy na etapie rozwiiązań okiennych. Mąż myslał o montażu w jakiejś ramce dodatkowo-  jusze dopytać.

Ogólnie jakoś wszyscy w regionie  "sprzedający okna i monterzy odradzają mi ciepły montaż jako mało efektowny i jedynie nabijanie na koszty inwestora.  
Mąż sie upiera a ja szukam info dalej.

Artemika- fajnie, ze już ruszacie  :smile:

----------


## MadziulaPM

U nas już jest piwnica, 1.09 zalany został strop 9 szalowanie i zbrojenie trwało około 4,5 dnia więc sprawnie chłopakom poszło :smile: 
Teraz chłopaki opryskali chałupkę dysperbitem i ocieplają piwnicę. Chcemy dodatkowo ocieplić ławy na co fachura nasz lekko się zdziwił :wink:  
W przyszłym tygodniu dalsze ocieplanie i murowanie zaczynamy parteru- stąd w temacie okien posiedzę troszkę, może to niegłupi pomysł z tym 5 cm styro wewnątrz otworu okiennego.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie, do muru. Sposób montażu taki jak na rys.4 http://www.audyt-energetyczny.net/dom-pasywny-jak-sie-pozbyc-mostkow-liniowych.php


Jest to montaż okien w warstwie ocieplenia na specjalnych kotwach np.JB-D,ma on na celu ograniczyć straty energii przez okno z tym,że wg mnie inwestycja taka nie jest zbytnio uzasadniona ekonomicznie a głównym celem takiego montażu jest zmniejszenie wnęki okiennej przy grubej warstwie styropianu np.25-30cm czyli montaż okien na kotwach poprawia nam jedynie wizualnie wygląd elewacji.
Tak,niektórzy będą w szoku,że można tyle na ściany zapakować izolacji ale jak najbardziej popieram takie coś  :wink: 

Koszt kotew JB-D w moim przypadku to było ok.5tys.zł czyli sporo a wnękę zmniejszyłem o 3cm przez wysunięcie okna częściowo w warstwę izolacji bo tyle można śmiało wysunąć bez dodatkowych kosztów i z 20cm wnęka zrobiła mi się 17cm  :wink: 



> TO ja przycupnę i posłucham więcej- brzi ciekawie i jesteśmy na etapie rozwiiązań okiennych. Mąż myslał o montażu w jakiejś ramce dodatkowo- jusze dopytać.
> 
> Ogólnie jakoś wszyscy w regionie "sprzedający okna i monterzy odradzają mi ciepły montaż jako mało efektowny i jedynie nabijanie na koszty inwestora. 
> Mąż sie upiera a ja szukam info dalej.
> 
> Artemika- fajnie, ze już ruszacie


Niektóre firmy "ciepłą ramkę" dodają gratis ale tu trzeba popisac się zdolnoscią negocjacji  :wink: 
Co to montazu na tasmach nie jestem również zwolnnikiem tego rozwiązania,można to wykonać w inny sposób.
Polecam lekturę działu okiennego  :wink:

----------


## MadziulaPM

Tylko my nie bierzemy nikogo z montażem. System gospodarczy budowy, sami montujemy.  W  tym domu mąż wstawiał okienka i działają od 6 lat pięknie. Raczej dogaduję sie na ewentualny montaż 1 okna i sprzedaż z nizszym vatem wszystkich z podbiciem gwarancji. I właśnie choć sami chcemy montować wszyscy mi odradzają Ciepły montaż jako pic na wodę i wyciąganie kasy od inwestora( podobno podparte wieloletnią praktyką wstawiających okna po konsultacjach tychże ludzi)  nic to, czytamy dalej.

----------


## Artemika

Fundamenty zalane :smile: 

MadziulaPM - nasz majster jak usłyszał o ociepleniu bloczków z dwóch stron 17 i 15 cm to sie złapał za głowę. Muszę o tym poczytać. Wiec podobnie jak u Was :smile:

----------


## Artemika

Podpowiedzcie mi - na ławy fundamentowe kładziemy folię izolacyjną. Co w miejscach gdzie z ławy idą metalowe pionowe zbrojenia? Jak to rozwiązaliście?

----------


## Arturo72

> Fundamenty zalane
> 
> MadziulaPM - nasz majster jak usłyszał o ociepleniu bloczków z dwóch stron 17 i 15 cm to sie złapał za głowę. Muszę o tym poczytać. Wiec podobnie jak u Was


Z dwóch stron nie ma sensu bo i tak mostek termiczny będzie do gruntu a pod domem temperatura z biegiem lat się stabilizuje także jak izolować termicznie ławy i ściany fundamentowe to tylko od zewnątrz.

----------


## MadziulaPM

co do ocieplenia to mój mąż chciał taki specjalny styropian dawać pod ławy- czy to było termano?? by i od spodu ławy odizolować, ale w tym momencie czekaliśmy na kaskę i w ostatnim rozrachunku nie daliśmy.

U nas wygląda to tak:
- chudziak pod ławy
- ławy
- bloczki

na to dysperbit, klej do styropianu i chyba 18cm styro ( albo 16? muszę męża spytać, grube toto, twarde okrutnie, ciężkie i takie z gotowymi zakładkami, że robi sie na pióro i wpust by dodatkowo uniknąć mostków, na to pójdzie folia kubełkowa i obsypanie piwnicy ziemią.
Wewnątrz mamy pierwszą wylewkę z chudziaka, na to na ławy pójdzie styropian i posadzka dopiero właściwa. Więc ławy będą jakby z 3 stron odizolowane.

Artemika- a ja tak jak totalny laik, ale na chłopski rozum dałabym z 2 stron styro- wszak niby grunt przemarza do jakiejś głębokości tylko, ale o spodu także, a nie każdy robi takie ocieplenie jak na płycie fundamentowej- i zawsze to mniej po fundamentach będzie zimna wnikało.
To tak jak byśmy gorący słoik z obiadem okryli z jednej strony ręcznikiem, lub z dwóch- choć stałby na nieocieplonej powierzchni, jednak chyba mniej się wychłodzi.  Ale to tylko moje nieprofesjonalne totalnie zdanie  :smile: 

Hehe to mój maż miał kiedyś klienta który zażyczył sobie ocieplenie podbitki  :smile:  Chęć inwestora rzecz święta  :smile:  Wszak jego dom i jego pieniążki.

----------


## Arturo72

> co do ocieplenia to mój mąż chciał taki specjalny styropian dawać pod ławy- czy to było termano?? by i od spodu ławy odizolować, ale w tym momencie czekaliśmy na kaskę i w ostatnim rozrachunku nie daliśmy.


Na to nie zgodziłby się,żaden konstruktor i Kierbud bo nie ma takiego styro,żeby spełniał wytrzymałościowo obciążenie całego domu bezpośrednio przez styro na ławy.Z tego styro za parę chwil byłby placek a w konsekwencji pękanie ścian.
Jedyne sensowne pozbycie się mostka termicznego do gruntu na fundamencie ławowym to to isomur:
http://www.stahlton.pl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=75&It  emid=201





> Artemika- a ja tak jak totalny laik, ale na chłopski rozum dałabym z 2 stron styro- wszak niby grunt przemarza do jakiejś głębokości tylko, ale o spodu także, a nie każdy robi takie ocieplenie jak na płycie fundamentowej- i zawsze to mniej po fundamentach będzie zimna wnikało.
> To tak jak byśmy gorący słoik z obiadem okryli z jednej strony ręcznikiem, lub z dwóch- choć stałby na nieocieplonej powierzchni, jednak chyba mniej się wychłodzi.  Ale to tylko moje nieprofesjonalne totalnie zdanie


Grunt przemarza jedynie poza domem,pod domem temperatura gruntu jest jego naturalna czyli ok.6-8st.C a dodając do tego straty ciepła z domu do gruntu,grunt po kilku latach pod domem osiąga temp.10-15st.C i to jest jego stała temperatura i dlatego bezsensem jest izolowanie od wewnątrz.
Zatem mostek termiczny do gruntu jest najmniej szkodliwy niż mostki ścienne czy straty energii przez wentylację.
A zimno nie wnika,to ciepło ucieka  :smile: 

Jako ciekawostkę dodam,że w garażu nie ogrzewanym i gdzie nie ma izolacji podłogi temperatura w tymże garażu nigdy nie spadnie poniżej zera ponieważ garaż jest "ogrzewany" własnie przez grunt  :wink: 

I to są własnie tego typu knify,których poznanie pozwala na stwierdzenie,że ogrzewanie prądem będzie tańsze niż ogrzewanie ekosyfem  :wink: 
Zatem bocianki czytać,czytać i uczyć się a powietrze dla Was,dla Waszych dzieci i dla sąsiadów stanie się czystsze  :wink:

----------


## asolt

> N
> Jedyne sensowne pozbycie się mostka termicznego do gruntu na fundamencie ławowym to to isomur:
> http://www.stahlton.pl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=75&It  emid=201


Wcale nie jedynie, a do tego najdrozsze. Alternatywą i to duzo tanszą jest pierwsza wartstwa z porothermu zasypanego perlitem. Obliczeniowo porównywalne z isomurem

----------


## Artemika

Arturo - mówisz z tym styropianem od wewnątrz jakbym swojego
Majstra słuchała :smile:  troche to nawet do mnie przemawia, muszę to przemslec.

MadziulaPM - to nie kladliscie żadnej izolacji na ławy? Majster mi mówi zeby tak robic ale jak czytam w necie to wszedzie zeby izolować...

----------


## MadziulaPM

A właśnie mąż chciał to zrobić na zasadzie płyty fundamentowej ( ocieplenie ław od spodu). W krajach skandynawskich nawet są formy do ław fundamentowych w kształcie litery U ze specjalnego ocieplenia, tylko w naszym regionie i zapewne niestety kraju tego jeszcze nie ma ( a ściąganie tego z zagranicy było wyjątkowo kosztowne) i o tych technologiach wiedzą głównie ludzie którzy pracowali za granicą i tego typu rozwiązania stosowali.Cyt. z męża"  S_ą tez pianki po której czołgiem można jeździć i nic się nie dzieje (pianka PIR) i po 40 latach mają lepszą lambdę niż po produkcji_" 
Nasz kierbud potwierdził, a to facet "światły" na bieżąco z prawem budowlanym i nowinkami technologicznymi. Ale to nie temat na ten wątek i ja jednie pośredniczę w przekazie info, mąż się tym zajmuje i mi tutaj podpowiada- może komuś się przyda info i poszuka dalej.

My niestety ocieplimy jedynie boki ławy i ławę z góry- tak samo w piwnicy posadzki będą ocieplone "na ławach" by zrobić w miarę możliwości minimalną drogę możliwą do ucieczki ciepła.

*Artemika*, mój mąż twierdzi, że warto ocieplać z dwóch stron "_ z tego względu, że ciepło od środka wypromieniowuje ( patrz nadproża nad oknami  i tak samo w dół w ziemię) gdy ocieplamy z 2  stron, wówczas ciepło ma mniejsze szanse na ucieczkę, nie chodzi jedynie o nie przenikanie zimna. Skończyły się czasy, że likwiduje się szpary w ścianach tak by zimno nie wiało do środka, zabezpieczamy teraz budynki też w drugą stronę, by ciepło nie uciekało na zewnątrz. Proces przebiega generalnie jak z prawami fizyki- ciepło wędruje w kierunku niższej temperatury-tak jak ze stężeniami w chemii i biologii- patrz osmoza. I właśnie dzięki temu mamy np. ciąg w kominie na zasadzie różnicy temperatury temperatur i ciśnienia- na dole wyższe, na górze niższe, stąd wyższe próbuje wyrównać się z niższym i mamy ciąg, tak samo wyższa temperatura muru/ ściany chce zrównać się z niższą temperaturą otoczenia i ciepło ucieka. warto wiec utrudnić tą drogę i maksymalnie ograniczyć utratę tegoż ciepła_" 


Może na coś się Wam taka wypowiedź przyda, a i tak każdy ma własny punkt widzenia i środki na budowę, więc inwestuje zgodnie z własnymi potrzebami, celami, zapatrywaniem na dany temat i możliwościami :smile: 

Broń Boże nie mówię, że to jedyny słuszny punkt widzenia, jedynie informacje jakie nam udało się zdobyć i czym my się kierujemy przy obieraniu drogi inwestora.

----------


## Arturo72

> Wcale nie jedynie, a do tego najdrozsze. Alternatywą i to duzo tanszą jest pierwsza wartstwa z porothermu zasypanego perlitem. Obliczeniowo porównywalne z isomurem


No masz rację ale to już wyższa szkoła jazdy ale w tym temacie gdzie grochówką się dogrzewa a ekosyfem grzeje będzie to wzięte jak to że na Marsie jest zycie  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> A właśnie mąż chciał to zrobić na zasadzie płyty fundamentowej ( ocieplenie ław od spodu). W krajach skandynawskich nawet są formy do ław fundamentowych w kształcie litery U ze specjalnego ocieplenia, tylko w naszym zaścianku tego jeszcze nie ma ( a ściąganie tego z zagranicy było wyjątkowo kosztowne) i o tych technologiach wiedzą głównie ludzie którzy pracowali za granicą i tego typu rozwiązania stosowali.Cyt. z męża"  S_ą tez pianki po której czołgiem można jeździć i nic się nie dzieje (pianka PIR) i po 40 latach mają lepszą lambdę niż po produkcji_"


Mylisz się,nawet w takim "zaścianku" jak Polska ktoś tam wymyślił izolację ław styro ale,że w Polsce są bardziej kumaci i bardziej wykształceni ludziska niż za granicą to nie dopuszczą badziewia do realizacji  :wink: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKesN0mZhks

Mąż uczony w Polsce czy bierze przykład z nieuków za granicą ?



> będzie zimna wnikało.





> _wówczas ciepło ma mniejsze szanse na ucieczkę, nie chodzi jedynie o nie przenikanie zimna._


To która szkoła jest "zaściankowa" a która "zachodnia"  :wink: 
Zimno wnika czy ciepło spieprza ?  :wink: 

Wystaw "szkolonego męża" na forum to pogadamy  :wink:

----------


## MadziulaPM

Kochani, coś tutaj z innego wątku zacytuję, bo chyba nie zdzierżę więcej tego "Pana" i jego uszczypliwości:

"Drodzy forumowicze, Arczi to Arturo vel ArturoBis vel wskazówka vel ArturoWii i sam nie wiem kto jeszcze. Banują mu konta, zakłada nowe, dalej szerząc swoje sekciarskie teorie. Jednocześnie wypisuje różne kłamstwa - prztkład z tego wątku, to jego dwie łazienki. Artur, drugą właśnie dobudowałeś? Zasłynął również na forum jako bezinteresowny doradca ds. ogrzewania .
To tytułem wstępu, celem uzmysłowienia z kim dyskutujecie."

Plus reszta

----------


## MadziulaPM

> Mąż szkolony gdzie ? Za granicą gdzie panuje totalny brak wiedzy a Polak jedynie jest jak murzyn do roboty czy na polskich uczelniach,gdzie uczą wiedzy ?
> Bo widzę po wypowiedziach,ze mąż jako murzyn robi jedynie dla bezuków zachodnich 
> 
> Zapraszam męża po raz drugi na forum


Czuję się osobiście dotknięta tonem i sposobem wypowiedzi Panie Arturo72 jest to wyraźne naruszenie netykiety w tym Dobrych Obyczajów Forum punkt 4.f; 4.g; 4.h.

Dla Pana wiążącej mam nadzieję wiadomości:

Jesteśmy patriotami pracującymi od początku na polskiej ziemi, mąż jest mgr inż. absolwentem uniwersytetu znajdującego się w Polsce, jest to człowiek który ukończył dwa kierunki studiów dziennych ( w czołówce najlepszych studentów)  w dodatku to osoba prowadzącym działalność gospodarczą w tym kraju, opłacająca podatki i dbająca o dobre imię, która odrzuciła intratną propozycję pracy za granicą, by w tym kraju który nie daje zbyt wielkich  możliwości młodym przedsiębiorcom, budować patriotyczny biznes,  tutaj wychowywać swoje dzieci w duchu umiłowania ojczyzny.  Więc wypraszam sobie stosowanie tego typu wulgaryzmów i obelżywych sformułowań.  

Przypominam iż obowiązuje Pana stosowanie  się do Prawa Państwa Polskiego również w sieci internetowej i tego typu wypowiedzi są podstawą do postawienia zarzutów o pomówienie i zniesławienie.

Kultura osobista wymagała by przeprosić.

Proszę więcej nie odnosić się do moich wypowiedzi,nie zamierzam więcej z Panem dyskutować i zniżać się do poziomu tego typu wypowiedzi.

----------


## autorus

> Z dwóch stron nie ma sensu bo i tak mostek termiczny będzie do gruntu a pod domem temperatura z biegiem lat się stabilizuje także jak izolować termicznie ławy i ściany fundamentowe to tylko od zewnątrz.


Arturo ma rację. Od środka nie ma sensu. Ja bloczki fundamentowe przewiązywałem jeszcze isomurem . Ale to dość drogie rozwiązanie.

----------


## Myjk

MadziulaPM, a może skupisz się na temacie zamiast trzepać pianę? Ja też swego czasu myślałem, że nie wiadomo jakie chore ilości ciepła spieprzają do gruntu. Aż w końcu wziąłem pracę magisterską mojej żony (studiowała budowlankę) która traktowała o budynkach energooszczędnych, gdzie były straty do gruntu rozpisane. To są tak śmieszne ilości, że nie warto o to walczyć -- to nigdy się nie zwróci (przy obecnych nakładach inwestycyjnych).

----------


## Arturo72

> Kultura osobista wymagała by przeprosić.


Jako człowiek wysoce kulturalny,chciałbym z całego serca przeprosić za ton moich wypowiedzi  :smile: 

P.S.
Widzę,że już nie ma "polskiego zaścianka"  :wink: 
I dobrze,bo to sami niezbyt światli ludzie go tworzą np.przez pakowanie ekosyfu do nowych domów...

----------


## Artemika

Daliście mi zagwozdkę z tym ocieplaniem bloczków od wewnątrz. Czy w takim razie w pracowniach architektonicznych pracują laicy a ich wyliczenia są wyssane z palce? Buduję gotowca, dom ma być energooszczędny i karzą walić 15 cm od środka i 17 na zewnątrz. Głupieję. Ile Wy daliście?

Jaki piach stosuje sie do zasypania fundamentów? Trzeba kupić czy może być ten z wykopu?

----------


## Arturo72

> Daliście mi zagwozdkę z tym ocieplaniem bloczków od wewnątrz. Czy w takim razie w pracowniach architektonicznych pracują laicy a ich wyliczenia są wyssane z palce? Buduję gotowca, dom ma być energooszczędny i karzą walić 15 cm od środka i 17 na zewnątrz. Głupieję. Ile Wy daliście?
> 
> Jaki piach stosuje sie do zasypania fundamentów? Trzeba kupić czy może być ten z wykopu?


To chyba powinno rozwiać wątpliwości:




A do zasypania fundamentów spróbuj znaleść na forum Pigeona lub bezpośrednio uderz do "Pumice" i zapytaj się o proszek PUR,jest to odpad poprodukcyjny i jak Ci się uda to całego tira łykniesz za gratis  :wink:  Idealny do obsypania fundamentów.

----------


## kanalia

tak ,to powinno rozwiązać wątpliwości,tylko pytanie czy ich nie spotęguje... :tongue:

----------


## Arturo72

> tak ,to powinno rozwiązać wątpliwości,tylko pytanie czy ich nie spotęguje...


No cóż   :wink: 
Dla mnie z tych wykresów widać ewidentnie,że straty ciepła do gruntu nie są duże,ze temperatura pod samym domem jest na stałym poziomie,no i najważniejsze dla Was,że izolacja jedynie na zewnątrz law i ścian wystarczająco chroni przed ucieczką ciepła na zewnątrz a izolacja wewnątrz na niewiele by się zdała.
O wiele korzystniejsze będzie przerzucić planowaną izolację wewnętrzna fundamentów na ściany lub dach czy strop. 

Przy okazji pozdrawiam sąsiada lub sąsiadkę   :smile:

----------


## Artemika

> tak ,to powinno rozwiązać wątpliwości,tylko pytanie czy ich nie spotęguje...


Nie spotęgowało, czytałam ju o tym jak zachowuje sie temperatura pod domem, niemniej dziwi mnie dlaczego jesli to takie oczywiste ze nie ma sensu ocieplać od wewnątrz, niektórzy jednak to robią.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie spotęgowało, czytałam ju o tym jak zachowuje sie temperatura pod domem, niemniej dziwi mnie dlaczego jesli to takie oczywiste ze nie ma sensu ocieplać od wewnątrz, niektórzy jednak to robią.


No bo najzwyczajniej nie mają o tym pojęcia. 
Dużo jest takich niuansów przy budowie jak zielony inwestor słucha swojego "fachmana" zamiast rozeznać temat bo dom buduje się na lata a nie na rok.
W projektach gotowych grubość  izolacji z reguły spełnia jedynie wymóg norm i zaleceń budowlanych a nikt nie zastanawia się nad tym,że im więcej tym niższe rachunki za ogrzewanie będą a "fachmany" widząc "az" 15cm na ścianie łapią się za głowę a 30cm to dla nich kosmos i wyrzucenie kasy.
Podobna sytuacja jest z każdym elementem budowy czy też z ogrzewaniem dlatego też projekt gotowy powinien być jedynie szkieletem do dalszej modyfikacji jeśli chce się oczywiście wybudować dobry dom a nie jedynie dach nad głową  :smile: 
Który u mnie nota bene jako jedyny element z projektu gotowego nie był zmieniony,chodzi o konstrukcję.
Ile razy czyta się,niezasadne i bzdurne twierdzenie, ze ekosyf czy jakiekolwiek paliwo stałe to tani system grzewczy co jest oczywista nie prawda pod warunkiem ze planuje się budowę domu jeszcze na etapie adaptacji a nie twierdząc tak po wybudowaniu kotłowni i kominów gdzie wtedy zostaje się z ręką w nocniku bo za połowę systemu grzewczego na paliwo stałe już się zapłaciło. 
To samo dotyczy mat.konstrukcyjnych ścian,fundamentów Itp.
Budowa powinna być przemyślana dokładnie już przed budową czemu tak A nie inaczej a może jednak inaczej i czemu tak  :smile:

----------


## ewitek

Dawno mnie tu nie było, ale mamy już prawie SZZ. W ubiegłym tygodniu wstawili okna (jesteśmy zadowoleni z montażu i okien - wybór padł na Schucco Adamsa w Naszych Oknach z Luborzycy - kolor na który się zdecydowaliśmy w ostatniej chwili- siena rosso też bardzo ładnie się prezentuje), do skończenia dachu brakło dachówek, pozostaje zabezpieczyć drzwi i garaż, bo na razie nie chcemy zamawiać docelowych drzwi i bramy, żeby się nie poniszczyły. Etap następny to wejście i taras, zeby zakończyć roboty murowo-betonowe, prąd i rolety zewnętrzne, no i ocieplenie z zewnątrz. Instalacje nas przerażają.

----------


## letniowoc

ewitek gratuluję SSZ  :smile:  My jesteśmy na etapie stropu.
Na jaką dachówkę się zdecydowaliście?

Co do okien, to jednak powiększyliśmy otwory o te 5 cm i będziemy tam dawać styro na kotwach do muru. Czytam jeszcze na temat ciepłego montażu, czy warto za niego dodatkowo dopłacać? Okna będą trzyszybowe.

Nasz projekt to wersja TERMO, zwiększone grubości ocieplenia fundamentów, ścian, poddasza... I też słyszeliśmy od majstra, że zazwyczaj ludzie dają mniej styropianu, no ale skoro tyle chcemy to ok, nie ma problemu  :wink:  Inwestor płaci, inwestor wymaga  :roll eyes:

----------


## mania_ania

ewitek gratuluję! w końcu ktoś chwali się postępmi prac  :smile:  My też mamy profile schucco, ale w końcu nie od Adamsa.
Ja jestem już po instalacjach, następnie w planach elewacja - na koniec września.
Dlaczego instalacje Cię przerażają? jeżeli masz tylko polecanych i sprawdzonych wykonawców to sama przyjemność  :smile:  no, może oprócz płacenia  :sick: 
ale u mnie poszło sprawnie i jestem zadowolona (jak na razie.. hehe)

letniowoc a jaką planujecie grubość ocieplenia elewacji i poddasza? i jakie parametry materiałów?

----------


## kjuta

co to za kolor siena roso ?

gratuluję SSZ!

ja chyba się nie doczekam tego etapu ...

----------


## Wekto

> Co do okien, to jednak powiększyliśmy otwory o te 5 cm i będziemy tam dawać styro na kotwach do muru. Czytam jeszcze na temat ciepłego montażu, czy warto za niego dodatkowo dopłacać? Okna będą trzyszybowe.


Montaż szczelny to tak po prawdzie montaż poprawny. Pamiętaj, że każde dobre okna można zepsuć złym montażem a średnie okna dobrze zamontowane dadzą to czego oczekujesz. Z tym ciepłym montażem jest jak z wełnianym swetrem. Jest ciepło póki jest suchy. Zamoczysz (przemokniesz na deszczu) to już ciepło nie będzie. Tak samo piana jaka jest używana przy montażu. Jeśli zawilgotnieje to nawet najlepsze okna nic Ci nie dadzą skoro ciepło ucieknie bokiem. Tak, wiem... przez lata się tak na pianę montowało i było dobrze. Ale to było kiedyś gdy energia była tania a okna o słabych parametrach i nikt się tym nie przejmował. 

Na hasło "panie, tak się nie buduje" lub "całe życie tak budowaliśmy i było dobrze" po prostu nie reaguj. Wymagaj.

----------


## Artemika

Ewitek - gratulacje SSZ :smile: 

Letniowoc - moj projekt tez jest energooszczędny i co sie nasłucham od ekipy, kierbuda i w hurtowni to moje... Zaczynam juz głupieć. Powiedz mi proszę czym i na jaką grubość ocieplaliście fundamenty?

----------


## Arturo72

> co to za kolor siena roso ?


Bardzo fajny  :wink: 
Mam w tym kolorze okna i bramę garażową ale jestem facet to o kolorach ze mną nie pogsdasz  :wink: 
W dzienniku mam zdjęcia,wiem że być może nie odzwierciedlają rzeczywistości ale coś w stylu brązu z dodatkiem lekkim czerwieni,sloje ładne i delikatne.

----------


## letniowoc

mania_ania - na elewacji planujemy 20 cm styropianu, a warstwa ocieplenia poddasza to 30 cm. W temat parametrów materiałów jeszcze się nie wgryzłam, zostawiłam to sobie na później. Obecnie zgłębiam temat dachówki, okien i biologicznej oczyszczalni ścieków -> a propo: planuje ktoś lub posiada takie cuś?  :smile: 

Wekto - dziękuję za cenne spostrzeżenia  :smile: 

Artemika - fundamenty mamy ocieplone styropianem XPS 15 cm. Znalezienie takiej grubości w hurtowniach graniczyło z cudem, wszędzie mieli standardowe 10 cm. Co prawda w projekcie mieliśmy EPS, ale akurat udało się dorwać XPS w dobrej cenie. A jak u Was?

----------


## Arturo72

> Na jaką dachówkę się zdecydowaliście?


Tondach,stodo12,ni to płaska ni fala  :wink:  
Ciemny grafit angoba,od 3 lat bez zastrzeżeń a fajna cena była.

----------


## asolt

> Nie spotęgowało, czytałam ju o tym jak zachowuje sie temperatura pod domem, niemniej dziwi mnie dlaczego jesli to takie oczywiste ze nie ma sensu ocieplać od wewnątrz, niektórzy jednak to robią.


Ocieplanie fundamentu od wewnątrz jest bardzo rzadko spotykane, ile dokładnie strat spowoduje nie ocieplenie fundamentu pokaza obliczenia ozc, pokaza równiez ze bardziej efektywne jest przesuniecie srodków finansowych z ocieplania fundamentów wewnątrz na ocieplenie innych przegrod lub polepszenie parametrów okien.
Z moich obliczen wynika ze ocieplenie fundamentów od wewnatrz powoduje spadek zapotrzebowania na ciepło max 3-4% calkowitego zapotrzebowania. Jest on uzalezniony od dlugosci fundamentów zewnetrznych i wewnetrznych (bo je tez trzeba ocieplac). Jakby nie liczyc to nie są to najlepiej wydane pieniądze. Efektywniej i taniej jest ograniczyc mostek na styku fundament-sciana za pomoca warstwy porothermu zasypanego perlitem lub jak ktos woli drozej (choc nie lepiej) isomurem

----------


## Artemika

Letniowoc - ja w projekcie mam 16 cm XPS lub styrodur od zewnątrz i chyba 15 od wewnątrz. W każdym razie z tego od wewnątrz rezygnuję po zapoznaniu sie z opiniami na forum i lekturą innych wątków w necie. Od wewnątrz położymy tylko jeden bloczek styro przy samej gorze. Ale kierbud mówi ze to tez na upartego. Jakiej firmy ten XPS kupiliście w dobrej cenie? Tyle tego jest ze mozna zgłupieć. 

Asolt - z tym perlitem to juz ktoś tu pisał. Musze o tym poczytać, chociaż jak powiem majstrowi to sie znowu za głowę złapie :smile:  on z kierbudem chcą na bloczki fundamentowe kłaść izolacje przeciwwilgociową, na to dwie pełne cegły, znow izolacja i na to dopiero porotherm. Spotkałeś sie z takim rozwiązaniem?

----------


## asolt

> Letniowoc - ja w projekcie mam 16 cm XPS lub styrodur od zewnątrz i chyba 15 od wewnątrz. W każdym razie z tego od wewnątrz rezygnuję po zapoznaniu sie z opiniami na forum i lekturą innych wątków w necie. Od wewnątrz położymy tylko jeden bloczek styro przy samej gorze. Ale kierbud mówi ze to tez na upartego. Jakiej firmy ten XPS kupiliście w dobrej cenie? Tyle tego jest ze mozna zgłupieć. 
> 
> Asolt - z tym perlitem to juz ktoś tu pisał. Musze o tym poczytać, chociaż jak powiem majstrowi to sie znowu za głowę złapie on z kierbudem chcą na bloczki fundamentowe kłaść izolacje przeciwwilgociową, na to dwie pełne cegły, znow izolacja i na to dopiero porotherm. Spotkałeś sie z takim rozwiązaniem?


Nie spotkałem bo to bezcelowe, jezeli ma byc porotherm z perlitem to podnoszenie porothermu osłabi efekt izolacyjnosci perlitu, jezeli bez perlitu to nie ma znaczenia, no moze finansowe bo trzeba jeszcze cegłę. Kto pisał o perlicie? moze adam_mk?

----------


## TeczowyKot

Witajcie  :smile:  Ewitek, gratuluję SSZ  :smile:  będziemy Was gonić  :wink: 
U nas póki co SSO  :smile:  jeszcze tylko przez niecały miesiąc. Czekamy na okna i zamawiamy drzwi  :smile: 

tutaj więźba prefabrykowana http://teczowykot.blogspot.com/2015/...brykowana.html
a tutaj SSO http://teczowykot.blogspot.com/2015/...y-otwarty.html

My przymierzamy się do przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków  :smile:  najchętniej biologicznej... troszke się jeszcze wahamy  :smile:

----------


## PaniKasia

Cześć wszystkim, Tęczowy Kot dzieję się u Was :smile:  z oczyszczalnią nic nie podpowiem bo  przez rok co najmniej musimy pomęczyć się na szambie :sad:  u nas też do przodu jutro wylewki, dziś próba szczelności podłogówki, na zewnątrz już styro, siatka, klej i maluje się podbitka. Chcemy do końca jesieni mieć stan developerski przez zimę się wykończyć i z początkiem wiosny zacząć mieszkać. Wyceniłam bramę wjazdową na działkę, jak do tej pory ten temat traktowałam całkiem pobocznie i kompletnie nie byłam zorientowana w cenach teraz  już jestem i źle mi z tym :wink:  brama i furtka wiśniowskiego ok 11 koła szok i niedowierzanie :jaw drop:

----------


## leila87

Witajcie Bocianki  :smile: 

U nas mury pną się do góry  :smile:  Nasz przyszły dom podoba mi się coraz bardziej. Dzisiaj mają przyjechać kominy, zdecydowaliśmy się jednak na wentylację mechaniczną. Wczoraj przyjechały deski na strop oraz stemple. Mam tylko nadzieję, że nie będzie kłopotów w banku, bo trochę wyprzedzamy zakres prac niż jest to zaplanowane wg transz ... 

Ściany fundamentowe ocieplaliśmy Austrothermem xps bodajże 10 cm. W projekcie było 5 cm i nasze majstry też się śmiały "a na co 10 cm"  :big grin:  Generalnie też proponowali zalanie ław bez zbrojenia, bo "a na co zbrojenie", dlatego trzeba być cały czas czujnym, żeby nie zrobili czegoś "po swojemu"  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich !

----------


## mania_ania

Kasiu! widzę, że plan działaniaa podobny jak u nas  :smile:  też plnujemy przez zimę "się wykończyć" i przeprowadzić na wiosnę. Wczoraj zamontowali nam szarą bramę, jest piękna!  :tongue:  dzisiaj prace rozpoczęła firma od płaskich daszków a od przyszłego tygodnia elewacja i drzwi zewnętrzne. Będą czerwone  :smile: 
o bramie zewnętrznej nawet nie marzę, na razie szukam Pana od wykończeniówki, niektóre ceny mnie przerażają 90zł/m2! za płytki, 60zł/mb za cięcie pod kątem 45st., 200zł za osadzenie wanny!

TęczowyKot my planujemy oczyszczalnię hydroponiczną. Gmina ma program ascenizacji i pokrywa 75% kosztów oczyszczalni, tyle że jest kolejka... jesteśmy na 68 pozaycji a rocznie robią ok 12  :sick:  w każdym razie w gminie robi to firma ekopan.pl, moze w przyszłym roku będzie na to dofinansowanie w WFOŚiGW. w tym roku nie było, ale może w przyszłym będzie.

----------


## TeczowyKot

PaniKasia  :smile:  Nam bramę wjazdową  plus dwie furtki (z przodu działki i z tyłu) zrobił mój tata  :wink:  i teraz cieszę się ogromnie, że mamy nieco grosza w kieszeni  :wink:  Może wygląda przeciętnie ale nic to. 

Że oczyszczalnia przydomowa bedzie to pewne, najchętniej biologiczna z rozsącznikiem tudzież ze zbiornikiem magazynującym, coby zasobów wtórnych nie marnotrawić  :smile:  
Szambo odpada ze względów czysto ekonomicznych  :big tongue:  patrząc na nasze bieżące zużycie wody, nie wypłacimy się za opróżnianie zbiornika  :wink:  

Leila>> u nas zaangażowanie środków finansowych jest większe niż wynika z wysokość transz i harmonogramu prac ale nie jest to żadnym problemem dla banku  :smile:  lepiej tak niz w druga stronę  :smile: 
Podoba mi się Twój domek  :smile:

----------


## Waga 13

Hej Bocianki, nasze mury ledwo wyglądają z ziemi ale zawsze to coś

----------


## PaniKasia

*mania_ania*, plan jest dobry pytanie czy się uda go zrealizować. Czerwone drzwi miały być i u nas, właściwie od pierwszych koncepcji marzyłam o nich ale w końcu opatrzyły mi się na wizualizacjach, ostatecznie będą grafitowe, prawie czarne :wink:   U nas w MPZP jest kanalizacja, którą niby za rok mają zacząć robić, dlatego w grę wchodzi tylko szambo. Wszystko idzie całkiem sprawnie, ale odpuszczam wiele rzeczy tzn nie spinam się nad każdym wyborem jak na początku, macham ręką na niektóre sprawy. Kolor elewacji spędza mi jeszcze tylko sen z powiek ale i tu w końcu pod presją czasu coś się wybierze :wink: 
*waga13* mała rzecz a cieszy, nas te pierwsze etapy cholernie cieszyły motyle w brzuchu te sprawy teraz już wyluzowałam, ale początki to była  istna euforia organizm by nie wytrzymał całej budowy w tym stanie :big grin:  no i fachmany też szybko sprowadzają człeka na ziemię :wink:

----------


## Artemika

Asolt - poczytałam o tym perlicie w necie i zdania są mocno podzielone, po równo jest tych co twierdzą ze działa jak i tych, co twierdzą że tak robic się nie powinno. 

Waga13 - ja tez jestem na etapie ekscytacji i analizy każdej decyzji. Powodzenia :smile:

----------


## letniowoc

Artemika - nie pamiętam nazwy producenta XPS, muszę sprawdzić, bo zostało trochę w paczce w garażu, kojarzę za to kolor: taki jasny miętowy  :wink: 

leila87- czyli Wasz archonowski projekt to nie wersja TERMO? Myślałam, że wszystkie ich projekty są termo. My oryginalnie w projekcie mieliśmy 18 cm ocieplenia fundamentów, a daliśmy 15. Deski kupowaliśmy, a stemple murarz ma swoje, którymi obleci wszystkie budowy  :smile:  U nas w tym tygodniu będzie zalewanie płyty. Teraz szukamy korzystnej wyceny na wybraną dachówkę.

W kwestii oczyszczalni to jestem na tak, o ile warunki gruntowe pozwalają to nie ma co się zbytnio zastanawiać, tylko wgryźć w temat i wybrać najlepszą dla siebie. U nas geolog stwierdził glinę do 3 m  :sad:  Ciekawe ile musielibyśmy kopać żeby dokopać się do warstwy przepuszczalnej potrzebnej do działania studni chłonnej?  :roll eyes:  Myślę, że duuuużo metrów, więc wygląda na to, że niestety będzie szambo.

----------


## MadziulaPM

Gratuluję SSZ  :smile: 
My dopiero rośniemy do pierwszego stropu, za to już jest oczyszczalnia zakopana i ostatnia rura do podłączenia została  :smile: 
W banku nas nieźle zaskoczyli :smile:  1 transza miała wynosić 130 tys( w sumie miały być 3) , pani w banku spytała, ile byśmy chcieli na pierwszą dostać, ot strzeliłam , że może 200 tys by się udało i wczoraj na koncie odkryłam 200 tys :smile:  jednym słowem kredyt w 2 transzach będzie  :smile: 


Wczoraj rozliczałam się z betoniarnią i akurat trafiłam na szefa. Dostałam fajną ofertę na strop  90zł/ 1m2   płyta kanałowa / płyta stropowa/ płyta typu żerań 750 MPa.  Warto? Miała być Terriva i chętnie poczytam opinie  :smile: 
Podobno ta lepiej wygłusza, szybsza w montażu no i taniej chyba wyjdzie ( jeszcze muszę przeliczyć)
Ktoś z Was się skusił, lub zastanawiał się nad taką płytą?

edit:
to co znalazłam w sieci na temat tej płyty- linki- wrzuciłam do dziennika, może komuś się coś z tego przydać, ogółem też o innych stropach coś tam jest
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6944075

----------


## letniowoc

Madziula PM
w sprawie stropu niestety nie pomogę, my mamy zwykły lany monolityczny.
napisz coś więcej o Waszej oczyszczalni  :smile:  Jaką macie glebę, jaka to oczyszczalnia, koszty itp.

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

u nas w poniedziałek rusza więźba  :wiggle:  okna zamówione, dziś jedziemy gadać z elektrykiem i panem kominkowym
robicie najpierw instalacje, tynki i wylewki a potem dopiero ocieplacie dom z zewnatrz?
czy jedno i drugie na raz? różne opinie na ten temat syszałam 
mam dylemat...  :Confused:

----------


## MadziulaPM

> Madziula PM
> w sprawie stropu niestety nie pomogę, my mamy zwykły lany monolityczny.
> napisz coś więcej o Waszej oczyszczalni  Jaką macie glebę, jaka to oczyszczalnia, koszty itp.


Właśnie był pan od stropu, pomierzyliśmy chatkę, za kilka godzin będzie projekt do akceptacji, wieczorem z meżem przejrzymy i jutro rusza produkcja :smile: 

Co do oczyszczalni, to u nas jest gospodarczym systemem robiona :smile: 
2 "pojemniki" po 6 kręgów głębokość 3,60, szerokość wewnątrz 160 czy 180cm?? :Confused:  nie pamiętam, wiem, ze wielkie :smile: 
Pierwszy wstępne oczyszczanie, drugi odzysk wody. Myśleliśmy jeszcze o trzecim, ale wówczas jabłonka kolejna życie by straciła :sad: 
Kręgi zabezpieczone p. wilgociowo dysperbitem. do oczyszczalni podłączone będą docelowo 2 domy. 
Taką oczyszczalnię ma kilku znajomych w regionie- dużo tańsza, dużo większa :smile: 

Wodę mamy w zależności od miejsca na działce od 3,6 do 5-6 m, ale to teren z pagórkami i różnica odległości stanu 0 od podłoża to około 1,2m, a drugi domek jeszcze wyżej :smile: 
Gleba to głównie piaski poprzeplatane iłami, cienkimi pokładami glinki ( max 5 cm) i żwirkiem. 

Kręgi zbrojone kupowałam po 150zł- ale mamy duuuże zniżki po znajomości :wink:  pokrywa też w takiej samej cenie. Czyli materiały 2100zł plus wykopanie. Za obsypanie całego domu, zakopanie GWC, Wykopanie, obsadzenie kręgów, obsypanie domu i oczyszczalni zapłaciliśmy za koparkę 800zł- też fajnie, zwłaszcza,że od razu najazd do garażu usypał  :smile: 




> u nas w poniedziałek rusza więźba  okna zamówione, dziś jedziemy gadać z elektrykiem i panem kominkowym
> robicie najpierw instalacje, tynki i wylewki a potem dopiero ocieplacie dom z zewnatrz?
> czy jedno i drugie na raz? różne opinie na ten temat syszałam 
> mam dylemat...


My chcemy zrobić do zimy SSZ, zimą instalacje, wylewki, chyba wykończeniówkę zrobimy z płyt KG zamiast tynków ( jeszcze się zastanawiamy)  ile się uda z wykończeniówek, wiosną ocieplenie i "kosmetyka".

Podobno tak jest lepiej-  lepiej domek schnie, łatwiej oddaje wilgoć, bo po ociepleniu wszystko w środku może "gnić". Ale to tylko tak na mój rozumek nieprofesjonalny. 


Super,ze u Was już tak do przodu poszło :smile:  dach, okna aaaa :smile:  pięknie :smile:  Jeszcze kilka tygodni i my tez będziemy nad tym myśleć  :big grin:

----------


## PaniKasia

u nas kolejność taka: okna, elektryk, odkurzacz, tynki, alarm, instalacja wod-kan i podłogówka, a w tym czasie na zewnątrz ocieplanie styropianem, dziś wewnątrz wylewki, a na zewnątrz malowanie podbitki. W przyszłym tygodniu rozpoczęcie ocieplania wełną krokwi i stropu drewnianego, podwieszane sufity, montaż bramy... wszystko pozytywnie zaopiniowane przez kierowniczkę budowy. Zimą chcemy już uruchomić kotłownie i grzać dlatego nie ma czasu na przestoje. :tongue:

----------


## Artemika

Letniowoc - to zerknij na tego XPS, tez bym położyła 15, a faktycznie w większości sa 10.

MadziulaPM - ja ze stropem tez nie pomogę bo miałam w projekcie Terive ale zmieniłam na monolity obydwa. Kosztowo słabo mi to wyjdzie ale wszyscy doradzali taka zmianę wiec tak robię.

Ja musze hydraulika zamówić, ile płaciliście za wyprowadzenie rur?

----------


## letniowoc

malydomekpodlodzia - pochwal się jakie okna wybraliście  :smile: 

MadziulaPM - dzięki za wyczerpującą odpowiedź  :smile:  Jak macie taką fajną glebę pod oczyszczalnie to nie ma się co zastanawiać, będzie hulać  :tongue: 
Z kolejnością prac dobrze prawisz: najpierw prace mokre w domu, a dopiero później ocieplenie na zewnątrz.

Artemika - dopytałam męża o ten XPS i więc tak: był kupowany osobno w paczkach po 5 i 10 cm i klejone do siebie i do fundamentu, nie było czasu i szans dostać 15 cm bo murarze potrzebowali na już, więc tak sobie poradziliśmy.

Właśnie czekam na odp.w sprawie wyceny dachu, wysłałam zapytania do 3 składów. Casting na dachówkę rozpoczęty  :wink: 
Za wyprowadzenie rur nie płaciliśmy bo robił to mąż ze znajomym hydraulikiem.

----------


## Wszamanka

*malydomekpodlodzia*, u nas ocieplenie wypadło przed tynkami wewn i wylewkami. Solidna i tania ekipa miała akurat wolny termin bo ktoś im zrezygnował, ostatni przed zimą. A że nam zależało na ociepleniu przed zimą, to wzięliśmy. Ocieplenie skończyli wczoraj, elektrycy jeszcze działają. Trochę mnie to na początku martwiło, że kolejność trochę na odwrót i nie będzie mi potem wewnątrz ładnie schło, ale jakoś damy radę, będzie się jeździć i wietrzenie intensywne robić, a jak będzie taka potrzeba to się na trochę osuszacz wstawi  :roll eyes:

----------


## Myjk

To ja może zapodam coś, co kiedyś wygrzebałem i zachowałem -- harmonogram prac budowlanych PDF. Jeszcze go szczegółowo nie analizowałem, ale był pozytywnie oceniany przez forumowiczów.

----------


## asolt

> To ja może zapodam coś, co kiedyś wygrzebałem i zachowałem -- harmonogram prac budowlanych PDF. Jeszcze go szczegółowo nie analizowałem, ale był pozytywnie oceniany przez forumowiczów.


Odnosnie tynków  wenwetrznych to mozne je wykonywac przed instalacjami wod-kan, co, oc, wm, czesciej je sie wykonuje po tych instalacjach. Jest to uzaleznione  głownie od mozliwosci wykonczenia przed zimą i jak najszybszego uruchomienia wygrzewania podłogówki.

----------


## MadziulaPM

*Artemika*, niestety w kwestii ceny riaprac nie pomogę, bo my wszystko robimy sami- tzn.mąż ze swoimi chłopakami- w wypłatach mają uwzględnione honoraria za dodatkowe prace :smile:   a częściowo po przyjacielsku pomagają- potem my im pomożemy :smile: 
Elektrykę i hydraulikę też sami robimy, tylko przyłącze wody- musi do wodomierza zrobić fachowiec ( już zamówiony, projekt się pisze)i przebudowa linii energetycznej do skrzynki- teraz jest napowietrzna nad naszą budową, ma byc podziemna- to tez zrobi znajomy elektryk.
Resztę sami lecimy.

----------


## PaniKasia

U nas mury stały od kwietnia, myślę że po tej fali upałów już większej wilgoci tam nie ma. Poza tym jak próba szczelności podłogówką wykonywana jest wodą to lepiej już w sezonie ogrzewać, a nie wyobrażam sobie grzać pompą bez ocieplenia elewacji podejrzewam, że rachunki mogłyby być bolesne. Poza tym jest jeszcze wentylacja która  z ewentualnym nadmiarem wilgoci sobie poradzi. Często kolejność zależy też od dostępności ekip jak u Wszamanki u nas z resztą było podobnie.  
Myjk harmonogram świetny i bardzo pomocny, nawet etap mocowania karniszy został ujęty  :tongue:

----------


## leila87

Letniowoc - tak, mamy wersję termo. I w projekcie było coś nawet pod 20 cm ocieplenia, tylko jakiegoś innego styropianu, chyba eps (przepraszam za błąd), a daliśmy styrodur taki różowy 10 cm. Niby najlepszy  :smile: 

Co do oczyszczalni, to my ten pomysł od razu odrzuciliśmy. Zbyt dużo słyszeliśmy opinii, że oczyszczalnia może "wywalić" i rożne takie, więc wizualizacja takiej katastrofy w moim ogródku skutecznie odsunęła mi pomysł oczyszczalni z myśli  :smile:  Będzie szambo, a może kiedyś zrobią tą kanalizację ?  :big grin:  
Wodomierz dzisiaj nam założyli  :smile:  za 1 m3 będziemy płacić 2,58 zł netto + 8% VAT. Teraz w bloku płacimy prawie 10 zł za kubik zimnej wody.. 

MadziulaPM - fajnie, że tylko 2 transze macie  :smile:  Nam zrobili aż 5 ... Masakra i za wypłatę każdej 200 zł :/ Dodatkowo do rozliczenia każdej transzy musisz mieć wszystko zrobione i zakończone zgodnie z harmonogramem. Jak czegoś nie będzie to lipa totalna, a jak będzie coś więcej to są rożne opinie - jedna babeczka mówi, że nic się nie dzieje, a druga mówi żeby absolutnie nie wybiegać z zaawansowaniem robót przed kontrolą. I kogo tutaj słuchać ? A Wy jakie macie doświadczenia z rozliczaniem transz ? 

I pytanie z innej beczki - na co zwracacie uwagę przy wyborze okien ?  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie !

----------


## leila87

Leila>> u nas zaangażowanie środków finansowych jest większe niż wynika z wysokość transz i harmonogramu prac ale nie jest to żadnym problemem dla banku  :smile:  lepiej tak niz w druga stronę  :smile: 
Podoba mi się Twój domek  :smile: [/QUOTE]

Dziękuję Tęczowy Kocie  :smile:  Miał być prosty i tani  :smile:  Po wylaniu fundamentów byłam przerażona, że jednak ta taniość i prostota za bardzo przełożyły się na zbyt małą wielkość, jednak teraz, kiedy widzę już zarysy pomieszczeń, jest wystarczająco dużo miejsca  :smile:  
A Wasz domek też niczego sobie  :wink: 

Co do transz i kontroli z banku - czy jak macie więcej zrobione w momencie kontroli, niż wynikałoby to z harmonogramu prac przypisanego do rozliczanej transzy, to macie jakieś kłopoty ze strony banku ?

----------


## Wszamanka

[QUOTE=l

Co do transz i kontroli z banku - czy jak macie więcej zrobione w momencie kontroli, niż wynikałoby to z harmonogramu prac przypisanego do rozliczanej transzy, to macie jakieś kłopoty ze strony banku ?[/QUOTE]

Też się nad tym zastanawiam. Myśmy ocieplenie zrobili wcześniej niż to było ustalone w harmonogramie bankowym. Mam nadzieję, że jak powiem że pieniądze na zaliczkę pożyczyłam od mamy, a resztę wykonawcy zapłacę jak będę mieć pieniądze z transzy, to że to przejdzie i kolejne transze wypłacą mi w wysokościach jakie były ustalone na początku :wink:

----------


## kjuta

*leila* bo za odprowadzenie ścieków kanalizą płacisz dwa razy więcej niż cena samej wody, stąd ta różnica w opłacie za wodę w bloku a w domu, gdzie nie ma kanalizy

przy wyborze okien u mnie najgłówniejszy czynnik wyboru, to czy będą pasować do bryły domu  :wink: 

a tak bardziej już szczegółowo, naoglądałam się mnóstwo plastików, byłam 2 razy na targach budowlanych, chyba z 12 firm produkujących okna obejrzałam, obmacałam - znaczy okna nie firmy  :wink:  niektóre plastiki maja naklejaną okleinę kolorową (przy oknach innych niż białe) w środku są białe, część tych oklein mogłam paznokciem podważyć, być może nie rzutuje to w ogóle na jakość i trwałość tej okleiny, ale ja od razu skreśliłam te okna, 
zgrzew ram 45 stopni, u niektórych producentów jest o szerokości ok 8 mm a niektórzy robią tzn zgrzew nitkowy o grubości co najwyżej 2mm, ale to tylko w przypadku okien o jednym kolorze wen i na zewnątrz
sam plastik obmacaj, niektóry jest taki"kleisty" a nie gładki, będzie się źle myło, a na dodatek brud od razu będzie się przyklejał

oczywistą sprawą są parametry okien, ilość szyb, komór, grubość profilu, ale to sobie podczytaj, teoretycznie im więcej tym lepiej, ale warto mieć swoje zdanie

----------


## asolt

> Asolt - poczytałam o tym perlicie w necie i zdania są mocno podzielone, po równo jest tych co twierdzą ze działa jak i tych, co twierdzą że tak robic się nie powinno.


Jezeli inwestor nie chce zmniejszyc mostka na styku fundament- sciana to nikt go tego nie zmusi. To ze ktos twierdzi ze tak robic sie nie powinno ma zapewne na to argumenty poparte normami, przepisami, praktyką. Ja uwazam inaczej gdyz moje obliczenia w których uwzgledniam redukcje mostka przez perlit zgadzają sie z pozniejszym zuzyciem.

----------


## Arturo72

> Jezeli inwestor nie chce zmniejszyc mostka na styku fundament- sciana to nikt go tego nie zmusi. To ze ktos twierdzi ze tak robic sie nie powinno ma zapewne na to argumenty poparte normami, przepisami, praktyką. Ja uwazam inaczej gdyz moje obliczenia w których uwzgledniam redukcje mostka przez perlit zgadzają sie z pozniejszym zuzyciem.


Jestem tego samego zdania.Pusty porotherm nie zaizoluje tak dobrze(wogóle nie zaizoluje) jak wypełniony perlitem.
A jest to najtańszy sposób na zmniejszenie mostka termicznego do gruntu.

----------


## mother_nature

A ja wczoraj odebrałam pismo ze starostwa z nieprawidłowościami w projekcie do usunięcia... 23 punkty  :wink:  Takiego świetnego architekta mam  :mad:  Jak tak dalej pójdzie, to wyląduję w bociankach 2016  :big tongue:

----------


## Artemika

Asolt, Atruro - jedyna moja wątpliwość to łapanie wilgoci przez ten perlit? 

MotherNature- 23 punkty??? W szoku jestem, ale to takie naprawdę poważne uchybienia czy sie trochę czepiają?

----------


## asolt

> Asolt, Atruro - jedyna moja wątpliwość to łapanie wilgoci przez ten perlit?


Perlit nie jest higroskopijny, skad sie ma wziac ta wilgoc?

----------


## piotrek0m

> A ja wczoraj odebrałam pismo ze starostwa z nieprawidłowościami w projekcie do usunięcia... 23 punkty  Takiego świetnego architekta mam  Jak tak dalej pójdzie, to wyląduję w bociankach 2016


Architekt adoptujący do wymiany! Jeszcze 2-3 nieprawidłowości, ale aż 23 !!!
Wygląda, że w ogóle się nie przyłożył do pracy, jakiegoś studenta podnajął ?

----------


## mother_nature

> MotherNature- 23 punkty??? W szoku jestem, ale to takie naprawdę poważne uchybienia czy sie trochę czepiają?


Trochę czepiania, trochę błędów, których architekt z prawdziwego zdarzenia zrobić nie powinien.




> Architekt adoptujący do wymiany! Jeszcze 2-3 nieprawidłowości, ale aż 23 !!!
> Wygląda, że w ogóle się nie przyłożył do pracy, jakiegoś studenta podnajął ?


Możliwe. Albo po prostu pani wypadła już z obiegu? Nie chcę nikogo urazić, ale czasami wiek robi swoje.
Tak czy siak porażka.

----------


## Artemika

> Perlit nie jest higroskopijny, skad sie ma wziac ta wilgoc?


Chyba jego jedyna wada jest to ze wlasnie jest higroskopijny. Przeczytałam wiele artykułów na jego temat i wątków na forum i wszyscy o tym piszą.

----------


## asolt

> Chyba jego jedyna wada jest to ze wlasnie jest higroskopijny. Przeczytałam wiele artykułów na jego temat i wątków na forum i wszyscy o tym piszą.


Skoro piszą to znaczy ze to sprawdzili,zbadali i pomierzyli. Nie znalazłem dotychczas nikogo kto by takie badania wykonał lub posiadał. Na pewno nie zrobił ich nikt z piszących na forum. 
Cos wiecej mozna przeczytac tu :
http://www.perlit.pl/?gclid=CPWtn7fAgMgCFQfbcgodKSYFYA
ale jak rozumiem to tylko sprzedawca i prawdy nie pisze. 
Nie ma przymusu stosowania perlitu, a ci którzy go zastosowali nie narzekaja a sam osobiscie byłem na kilku budowach gdzie doradzałem zastosowanie perlitu gdzie ani grzyba ani plesni nie widziałem.

----------


## MadziulaPM

> MadziulaPM - fajnie, że tylko 2 transze macie  Nam zrobili aż 5 ... Masakra i za wypłatę każdej 200 zł :/ Dodatkowo do rozliczenia każdej transzy musisz mieć wszystko zrobione i zakończone zgodnie z harmonogramem. Jak czegoś nie będzie to lipa totalna, a jak będzie coś więcej to są rożne opinie - jedna babeczka mówi, że nic się nie dzieje, a druga mówi żeby absolutnie nie wybiegać z zaawansowaniem robót przed kontrolą. I kogo tutaj słuchać ? A Wy jakie macie doświadczenia z rozliczaniem transz ?


Macie w PKO BP?
U nas miały być minimum 3 lub nawet 4 transze. Jakos tak gdy sie dopytywałam jak ustawiamy transze kobietka powiedziała nam, ze to przy podpisaniu umowy uzgodnimy, potem okazało się, ze umowę mamy na 3 lub 4 transze i nic sie zmienić nie da, a potem jak przyszedł dzień wypłaty gotówki, tot tak, na gębę, to może 200 tysia na pierwszą wypłatę byśmy wzięli i poszło :smile: 
U nas  warunkiem do uruchomienia kredytu było zaangażowanie w budowę 38.000zł a najlepiej stan 0 :/ Mieliśmy znacznie mniej "na ręku" bo u nas odlesianie, wydzielanie części gruntu doszło ponad wymiarowo w ostatniej chwili i 20 tysia poszło wcześniej na papierki  :sad: 

Pani w banku podpowiedziała, byśmy na wz brali materiały, dogadali się z ekipą, że wypłata będzie po zakończeniu etapuw banku mówić, ze to z naszych środków ( i tak nie sprawdzają, tylko ma na budowie być widoczne że dzieje się)  i po wypłacie pierwszej transzy wsio spłacić i lecieć dalej. Część pieniążków udało nam się dorobić w trakcie, troszkę więcej włożyć- stan 0 wyniósł nas około 50 tysia, czyli mieliśmy naddatek poniesionych kosztów- w BGŻ nikt nie pyta o faktury, rozliczamy się "na gębę"- wypełniamy sami kosztorys powykonawczy, kierbud podbija pieczątkę i podpisik daje, przyjeżdżać miała Pani z banku by zrobić fotki  - tak jest piwnica, stan 0 z hydroizolacją, bez problemu potwierdziła poniesione koszty ( 170 zł przytuliła). 
A te 200 tysia na pierwsza transzę przez przypadek wyskoczyło- ot w rozmowie z naszą Panią z banku która nas wspierała w tym kredycie  :smile:  a ze wnioskowaliśmy o 350 tysia, to 150 powinno być w drugiej transzy i gotowe :smile: 

Mamy teraz robić ile sie da, najlepiej do stanu surowego otwartego lub nawet zamkniętego. Zaproponowała nam, ze w razie jakby nam zabrakło, możemy wziać gotówkowy by skończyć etap, lub polecieć z wz bądź znów z ekipą się dogadać by etap do końca doprowadzić. a potem z następnej transzy kredyt spłacić i lecieć dalej.
W BGŻ jest tak, że bank toleruje 20% niewykonania z przewidzianej transzy lub 20% "nadwykonania".  Wówczas pieniążki są przesuwane z następnej transzy. A i nie rozliczamy się fakturami, tylko właśnie kosztorysem samodzielnie zrobionym plus zdjęcia kosztorysanta za 170zł. 

Ogólnie zszokowana jestem jak do tej pory wielką elastycznością i wsparciem tej naszej Pani z banku  :smile:  Już się z mężem śmiejemy i śpiewamy "Dzwoni Pani z banku" ( mel. malowany dzbanku hihi) Bo ona zawsze jakieś pomysły ma i dzwoni jak coś jej do głowy wpadnie :smile:  
zobaczymy jak będzie dalej.




> Też się nad tym zastanawiam. Myśmy ocieplenie zrobili wcześniej niż to było ustalone w harmonogramie bankowym. Mam nadzieję, że jak powiem że pieniądze na zaliczkę pożyczyłam od mamy, a resztę wykonawcy zapłacę jak będę mieć pieniądze z transzy, to że to przejdzie i kolejne transze wypłacą mi w wysokościach jakie były ustalone na początku


A musisz sie rozliczać fakturkami? a może po prostu udało wam się zaangażować więcej swoich pieniążków, a potem następny etap będzie "bardziej kosztowny" ? Moze bank przesunie część funduszy na nastepna transzę? U nas ma podobno z tym nie być problemów- a kosztorys miał być roboczy/ wstępny. 




> A ja wczoraj odebrałam pismo ze starostwa z nieprawidłowościami w projekcie do usunięcia... 23 punkty  Takiego świetnego architekta mam  Jak tak dalej pójdzie, to wyląduję w bociankach 2016



Aż sie włos na głowie jeży! moter_nature, jak ja Ci współczuję! Nie dość, ze sie naczekaliśmcie, zapewne nieźle z kaski wyskoczyliście a tu takie kwiatki :sad: 
Może teraz kobiecina przyłoży sie lepiej? Moze faktycznie wypadła z obiegu- nadzór ma swoje wytyczne któresą czasem poprostu dziwne i nieuzasadnione funkcjonalnie i ekonomicznie, ale cóż... urząd rządzi:/
Oby szybko i juz bez problemów zmiany poszły!

To chyba docenie mego architekta, który nie chciał mi narysować stanu docelowego zaprobowanego przez niego ze wzgledu na starostwo- mówił " projekt ma być tak narysowany, by nikt w starostwie przyczepić się nie mógł, a my zorbimy na budowie tak jak ma być i jak chcemy" no i więźba bedzie inaczej rozwiązana, ściane nośną przesunęłam i garaż wysunełam o jakieś 20cm- kierbud stwierdził że fakt, wszak nawet geodeta mógł sie machnąć i źle wyznaczyć, a murarz tym bardziej  :smile:  oczywiście wcześniej zaaprobował moje zmiany ) oby przy odbiorze było tak jak on mówił :smile:

----------


## TeczowyKot

u nas w banku (PKO BP) sprawa z transzami wygląda dziecinnie prosto. 
Dostaliśmy transze, wydaliśmy wszystko  :wink:  przyjechał rzeczoznawca, określił zaangażowanie środków finansowych (wyszło wyższe niż przyznana transza) po czym podpisaliśmy w oddziale papierek o przyznanie kolejnej transzy. na drugi dzień środki były na koncie. Nie musimy się okazywać żadnymi FV, WZ, ani trzymac się jakoś specjalnie harmonogramu prac inwestorskich. Sami jesteśmy w szoku  :wink:  

Mother_Nature czyli Wam dokumenty sprawdzali bardziej niż nam przy PnB  :wink:

----------


## immoral

Też mamy kredyt w PKO BP - chyba jest to popularne w ostatnim czasie. Jest bardzo elastyczny pod względem transz i ich rozliczania. 
Nie musimy trzymać się harmonogramu (tzn. kolejności prac). Nie rozliczamy się fakturami tylko poprzez kontrole z banku. Nikogo nie obchodzi ile wydaliśmy - ma być zrobione tyle ile wzięliśmy pieniędzy - jak zostało albo udało się więcej to nasz zysk  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Też mamy kredyt w PKO BP - chyba jest to popularne w ostatnim czasie. Jest bardzo elastyczny pod względem transz i ich rozliczania. 
> Nie musimy trzymać się harmonogramu (tzn. kolejności prac). Nie rozliczamy się fakturami tylko poprzez kontrole z banku. Nikogo nie obchodzi ile wydaliśmy - ma być zrobione tyle ile wzięliśmy pieniędzy - jak zostało albo udało się więcej to nasz zysk


Potwierdzam,identycznie było 3 lata temu  :wink:

----------


## Brysia8

Czy ktoś z was ma kredyt w ING?
Jak tutaj wygląda rozliczanie transz?

----------


## m*kasia

W teori(rozliczenie dopiero przed nami) należy do banku przesłać zdjęcia na ktorych jednoznacznie bedą pokazane te etapy, które zostały uwzględnione w tym pseudo zestawieniu robionym dla analityków banku. I tyle  :wink:  bez faktur

----------


## Brysia8

Dzieki za odpowiedź, my jesteśmy dopiero na początku drogi, ledwie wstępną decyzję otrzymaliśmy, ciekawe ile to jeszcze potrwa...

----------


## m*kasia

Jeżeli macie już dectzje wstępną, to przy ogarnietym doradcy i waszej sprawnej organizacji kaska powinna pojawić się szybciutko. U nas caly proces od wniosku, poprzez wycene, decyzje, załatwianie wpisu do hipoteki po wypłatę trwał lekko ponad miesiac  :smile:

----------


## letniowoc

Bocianki jaką dachówkę macie/planujecie na swój dach?
My wahamy się pomiędzy Koramic Alegrą 9 ( kolor antracyt) i Creaton Titania (czarny mat). Creaton droższy do Koramic ok. 1 tyś.

----------


## jerrry1

> Bocianki jaką dachówkę macie/planujecie na swój dach?
> My wahamy się pomiędzy Koramic Alegrą 9 ( kolor antracyt) i Creaton Titania (czarny mat). Creaton droższy do Koramic ok. 1 tyś.


Ja chyba się zdecyduję na Robena.
Swoją drogą to 1 tyś różnicy pomiędzy najtańszym Koramiciem a Creatonem to jakoś tak dziwnie.
U mnie pomiędzy Robenem a Creatonem to rozstrzał o ok. 4-5 tyś.
P.S. Mój dom na dziś wyglądfa tak  :big grin:

----------


## mania_ania

ja mam creatona titanię. za podstawową dachówkę płaciłam 2,88zł netto, za boczną 19,67zł netto. uważam, że jest piękna  :smile:

----------


## letniowoc

jerry 1 - bo wycena Alegry jest w składzie X, a wycena Creatona u dobrego kolegi w składzie Y, dlatego tak  :wink: 
mania_ania - masz tą dachówkę w kolorze czarny mat? Ona nie jest czarna, prawda? Jest  taka ciemnografitowa? 
Ja mam brutto - podstawową po 3,76 zł, a boczne po 26 zł.

----------


## jerrry1

> jerry 1 - bo wycena Alegry jest w składzie X, a wycena Creatona u dobrego kolegi w składzie Y, dlatego tak 
> mania_ania - masz tą dachówkę w kolorze czarny mat? Ona nie jest czarna, prawda? Jest  taka ciemnografitowa? 
> Ja mam brutto - podstawową po 3,76 zł, a boczne po 26 zł.


Skoro tak to bez wahania brałbym Creatona.
Też chciałem Creatona ale za drogo niestety dla mnie  :sad:

----------


## letniowoc

jerry1 - dzięki za opinię  :smile:  Póki co większość głosów z różnych źródeł poleca Creatona. Daliśmy jeszcze do wyceny płaską Creaton Domino, ale obawiam się że cena będzie zaporowa. Choć dach prosty, dwuspadowy, bez jaskółek, 1 komin, 2 okna dachowe... No cóż zobaczymy  :roll eyes:

----------


## Artemika

U mnie do dachu jeszcze daleka droga, na razie mogę się pochwalić że wczoraj osiągneliśmy stan zero :yes:  ale ogólnie planuję krycie blachą na rąbek, wizualnie do mojego domu najlepiej pasuje, mam też nadzieję że taniej wyjdzie niż dachówka.

----------


## pepa

> ja mam creatona titanię. za podstawową dachówkę płaciłam 2,88zł netto, za boczną 19,67zł netto. uważam, że jest piękna


potwierdzam ,bo tę samą widziałam u Ani  :smile: 
p.s.Ania dzięki wielkie za @  :smile: )

----------


## pepa

Uwaga,Uwaga-chwalę się -od 21 go września mamy stan 0  :smile: ))

Artemika ,gratuluje!
fajnie że chociaz to mamy juz za sobą  :smile: 
u nas na osiedlu jest trochę dachów na rąbek i niestety ale widać bardzo wgniecenia,niewiem może słaba jakosć ich jest ale "daje po oczach" ,a szkoda bo jest ładna,zgodzę się

----------


## jerrry1

> Uwaga,Uwaga-chwalę się -od 21 go września mamy stan 0 ))
> 
> Artemika ,gratuluje!
> fajnie że chociaz to mamy juz za sobą 
> u nas na osiedlu jest trochę dachów na rąbek i niestety ale widać bardzo wgniecenia,niewiem może słaba jakosć ich jest ale "daje po oczach" ,a szkoda bo jest ładna,zgodzę się


GRATULACJE  :wave:

----------


## mania_ania

letniowoc - tak, czarny mat i faktycznie nie jest czarna czarna  :smile:  ja w ogóle nie brałam czarnej pod uwagę, ale jak oglądałam dachówki to okazało się że grafitowe wyglądają jak wyblakłe i ta właśnie wpadła mi w oko, dopiero przy wycenie dowiedziałam się, że jest czarna. Co do cen to widzę, że miałam dobre, plus na 8% VATU, bo dekarza brałam od razu. 
Artemika, Pepa - gratuluję! może jakieś zdjęcia dla potomnych wrzucicie  :smile: 
Pepa a Ty wybrałaś w końcu dachówkę??
A co do blachy na rąbek to nie liczyłabym na niższą cenę, wręcz przeciwnie... :no:

----------


## Artemika

Pepa - gratulacje :smile:  idziemy łeb w łeb :smile:  ja wlasnie zmagam sie z zamówieniem materiałów na kolejny etap, cały dzien dzisiaj na telefonie targuję się z Panem ze składu :smile:  wlasnie z blachą na rąbek to jest tak, ze musi byc gruba, dobrej jakości i dach pod nią równiuteńki. Wiec tak jak mówi Mania_ania interesu to na tym pewnie nie zrobię. Wolałabym dachówkę ale ta blacha tak mi się podoba i tak mi pasuje do domku że pewnie wybór padnie na nią.

Zdjecia nie wrzucę bo pisze z telefonu a to forum takie nieprzyjazne mobilnym chyba, bo wkleić sie nie chce...

----------


## ewitek

Artemika, Pepa gratulacje postępów!
My zdecydowaliśmy się na dachówkę Roben kasztan, ale mieliśmy w transporcie strasznie dużo potłuczonych, aż kierbud, który ją załatwiał reklamował i trochę wymieniali. Ale z efektu końcowego jesteśmy zadowoleni.
Co do koloru okien siena rosso to jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni, nie bardzo ciemny, gładki, lekko perlisty, bardzo ładnie wyglądają, szczególnie, że obróbki blacharskie mamy ciemnobrązowe.
Co do instalacji to największy problem, że nie mamy na razie nikogo zaufanego/polecanego, a jeszcze dochodzi ogrom decyzji związanych z elektryką, alarmem, hydrauliką, WM itp. Zastanawiamy się, czy montować centralny odkurzacz, z solarów chyba zrezygnujemy, bo nam wszyscy odradzają, że to się nie opłaca. No i zastanawiamy się, czy ocieplić dom przed zimą, skoro nie będziemy kłaść tynków...
Plan na jesień to doprowadzić prąd od skrzynki do budynku, instalacja elektryczna w domu, rolety i ocieplenie no a w międzyczasie wylać tarasy i uprzątnąć działkę, no a potem pozostałe instalacje.

----------


## leila87

W temacie dachówek - który producent jest uważany za lidera, a których lepiej unikać ?
Do Bocianków z okolic Krakowa - który skład polecacie od dachówek ? Lada chwila będzie trzeba decyzję podejmować  :smile: 

U nas prace do przodu - dziś majstry kończą zbrojenie drugiego stropu, jutro najprawdopodobniej zalewamy  :smile:  Super jest sobie wyjść po schodach w swoim domku  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich !  :smile:

----------


## Waga 13

Hej! My tez mamy stan zero ale na razie na tym koniec do wiosny

----------


## leila87

Co do banku i transz - 

Po złożeniu w placówce banku wniosku o wypłatę 2 transzy i tym samym rozliczenie 1 transzy, w której był tylko stan zero wpisany i podłączenie wody ( a fizycznie na budowie już były prawie wszystkie ściany parteru wymurowane ) , zadzwonił gość - inżynier , i uczciwie mu powiedzieliśmy, że jesteśmy trochę do przodu z pracami, bo raz że chcemy dobrą pogodę wykorzystać, dwa że musieliśmy zacząć murować ściany, bo by nie mieli do czego podpiąć wodomierza np. , a trzy towar bierzemy na WZ. Powiedział, że on jest budowlaniec i rozumie, ale że akurat ten bank się czepia, jak prace są za bardzo do przodu. Zaproponowaliśmy przesłanie zdjeć z samego stanu zero, bez konieczności wizyty. I chyba jest ok - jutro ma przyjść przelew z drugą transzą  :smile: 

Jak dobrze, że są jeszcze dobrzy ludzie na tym świecie !  :smile:

----------


## leila87

> *leila* bo za odprowadzenie ścieków kanalizą płacisz dwa razy więcej niż cena samej wody, stąd ta różnica w opłacie za wodę w bloku a w domu, gdzie nie ma kanalizy
> 
> przy wyborze okien u mnie najgłówniejszy czynnik wyboru, to czy będą pasować do bryły domu 
> 
> a tak bardziej już szczegółowo, naoglądałam się mnóstwo plastików, byłam 2 razy na targach budowlanych, chyba z 12 firm produkujących okna obejrzałam, obmacałam - znaczy okna nie firmy  niektóre plastiki maja naklejaną okleinę kolorową (przy oknach innych niż białe) w środku są białe, część tych oklein mogłam paznokciem podważyć, być może nie rzutuje to w ogóle na jakość i trwałość tej okleiny, ale ja od razu skreśliłam te okna, 
> zgrzew ram 45 stopni, u niektórych producentów jest o szerokości ok 8 mm a niektórzy robią tzn zgrzew nitkowy o grubości co najwyżej 2mm, ale to tylko w przypadku okien o jednym kolorze wen i na zewnątrz
> sam plastik obmacaj, niektóry jest taki"kleisty" a nie gładki, będzie się źle myło, a na dodatek brud od razu będzie się przyklejał
> 
> oczywistą sprawą są parametry okien, ilość szyb, komór, grubość profilu, ale to sobie podczytaj, teoretycznie im więcej tym lepiej, ale warto mieć swoje zdanie



Dziękuję Kjuta ! 

A jakieś konkretne marki okien polecacie ?  :smile:  Dostałam chyba ze 25 ofert i wszystkie są takie podobne ... Tylko jedna firma chciała mi zaproponować austriackie okna za drobne 25 000 euro  :big grin:

----------


## immoral

nie wiem czy się chwaliłam tutaj, ale też mamy stan 0  :smile:  chciałabym do końca tego roku mieć SSZ  :smile:

----------


## pepa

> nie wiem czy się chwaliłam tutaj, ale też mamy stan 0  chciałabym do końca tego roku mieć SSZ


immoral,byłam U Ciebie,będziesz miała piękny ,oryginalny dom.

----------


## immoral

> immoral,byłam U Ciebie,będziesz miała piękny ,oryginalny dom.


Dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## PaniKasia

Wszystkim gratuluje postępów,  jesień już, lada moment koniec sezonu budowlanego a tu się tyle dzieje :big grin:  U nas jak zwykle postępy na budowie kolejność prac nieco dziwna bo jutro wchodzą spece od reku, a inna ekipa  jutro kończy podbitkę :wink:   nie ma jeszcze sufitu, tylko wiązary nawet osb brak :wink:  muszę wykafelkować kotłownie trochę śmiesznie jak nie ma sufitu ale trzeba przygotować się na montaż pompy, żeby nas mrozy nie zaskoczyły. Co do dachówki to mamy roben bergamo-nie polecam krzywa jak cholera! Kompletnie nie zwracam na to już teraz uwagi ale sam fakt że mój dach nie jest doskonały mnie wkurza. Atut tej dachówki to niewątpliwie cena-chyba najtańsza płaska na rynku.

----------


## kubek86

> Jezeli inwestor nie chce zmniejszyc mostka na styku fundament- sciana to nikt go tego nie zmusi. To ze ktos twierdzi ze tak robic sie nie powinno ma zapewne na to argumenty poparte normami, przepisami, praktyką. Ja uwazam inaczej gdyz moje obliczenia w których uwzgledniam redukcje mostka przez perlit zgadzają sie z pozniejszym zuzyciem.


Może Pan podać o ile niższe jest zużycie w jakimś przykładowym domu, w którym zastosowano perlit i dla którego wykonywał Pan obliczenia.

----------


## m*kasia

> W temacie dachówek - który producent jest uważany za lidera, a których lepiej unikać ?
> Do Bocianków z okolic Krakowa - który skład polecacie od dachówek ? Lada chwila będzie trzeba decyzję podejmować


 Co do liderów i nieliderów to uważam, że 90% to czysty marketing. I w Robenie i w Creatonie i Tondachu czy jeszcze innych firmach można znaleźć i tych zadowolonych i tych narzekających. Trzeba patrzyć na ile stawiane im "zarzuty" są logiczne, co nam się podoba i na co nas stać  :wink: 

Ja robiłam wycenę w trzech firmach:
- ceramtrans na łagiewnickiej 
- sawa na stoczniowców 
- abito w wieliczce  
I w dwóch składach, z którymi współpracujemy podczas budowy. 

Ceramtrans i Sawa mają niemalże identyczne ceny, różnica grosza czy dwoch na dachówce podstawowej i wymienne różnice na pozostałych rzeczach (raz tu drożej, raz tam taniej), ale ci pierwsi mają korzystniejsze warunki (dostawa  tańsza jak dobrze pamiętam o 400zl!), abito i składy są droższe. Przy czym abito  jest bardziej kompleksowe zdobędą dla Ciebie wszystko czego zapragniesz.

----------


## letniowoc

Dodam kilka słów o abito. Byliśmy tam ostatnio oglądać dachówki i sposób prezentacji dachówek jest dziwny: kilkanaście wystawek dachówek obok siebie bez podpisu na konkretnym modelu... Czyli oglądasz coś i nie wiesz jaki producent , model. Za każdym razem trzeba byłoby wołać kogoś z obsługi i pytać, a przecież o to chodzi żeby samemu na spokojnie oglądnąć. Powinni te wystawki opisać, bo brak opisu dachówki utrudnia potencjalnemu klientowi poruszanie się wśród tyle różnych rodzajów.

----------


## monach

> Witam! Wystartowaliśmy 13.04.2015. Stan na dziś na zdjęciu. Pozdrawiam wszystkich zaczynających budowę i resztę użytkowników.



powoli do przodu  :tongue:

----------


## m*kasia

> Byliśmy tam ostatnio oglądać dachówki i sposób prezentacji dachówek jest dziwny: kilkanaście wystawek dachówek obok siebie bez podpisu na konkretnym modelu...


Ja załatwiałam wszystko mailowo,w Abito akurat osobiście nie byłam  :wink: 
Niestety w wielu miejscach tak jest. Jak zażartowałam w jednym składzie, że mogliby podpisać, to facet stwierdził bez obciachu, że były naklejki ale się zmyły... a klient jak będzie zainteresowany to po prostu zapyta  :big tongue:  Mnie też to strasznie wkurza  :wink:

----------


## letniowoc

monach - fajnie! Na zimę dom dostanie czapeczkę  :smile:  Jako że jestem teraz w temacie dachówkowym, napisz proszę jaką dachówkę wybraliście  :smile: 
m*kasia - dokładnie tak jest  :smile:

----------


## monach

> monach - fajnie! Na zimę dom dostanie czapeczkę  Jako że jestem teraz w temacie dachówkowym, napisz proszę jaką dachówkę wybraliście 
> m*kasia - dokładnie tak jest


braas rubin 9v antracyt, Pozdro

----------


## letniowoc

monach - dzięki za odp  :smile:

----------


## kjuta

hej  :smile: )

*leila* ja nadal nie mam podpisanej umowy na okna, więc chyba nie jestem własciwą osobą do radzenia  :wink: 
u mnie będą drewniane, więc też już bardziej ograniczona ilość ofert, a i tak mam wątpliwości  :wink: 

ponoć MS sa dobre  :smile: 

*Pani Kasiu* kurcze szkoda z tą dachówką, pewnie po jakimś czasie nie będziesz zwracała na nią w ogóle uwagi, pokażesz jakieś zdjęcia ? Gdzie te krzywizny najbardziej widać ?

ja mam w końcu dach kończony dziś, pochłonął mnóstwo czasu, ale warto było zainwestować w ekipę, co podjeżdżam na budowę obojętnie w jakim byłabym humorze, patrzę na dachówkę i mnie zachwyt anielski łapie, pewnie z oknami nie będzie już tak kolorowo, w końcu 6 miesiąc wybieram  :Lol: 

załączam dwie fotki jedna z etapu układania, druga trochę bardziej zaawansowana

----------


## Wszamanka

Czy ktoś z was robi ogrzewanie na dwa źródła ciepła? U nas plan był taki, że z racji podciągniętego gazu, jako główne źródło ogrzewania miał służyć piec kondensacyjny, a do tego awaryjnie kocioł na drewno, taki zwykły na wszelakie postaci drewna. A teraz im bliżej podjęcia ostatecznej decyzji tym więcej w nas wątpliwości czy to ma w ogóle sens...

----------


## mother_nature

U nas planowane jest ogrzewanie podłogowe elektryczne a awaryjnie kominek z rozprowadzeniem ciepłego powietrza.
W dostawie prądu czasami są przerwy, ale czy do gazu potrzebna alternatywa?

----------


## kjuta

Wszamanka a znasz takich co zainstalowali 2 źródła i z tego skorzystali ? bo ja nie znam

----------


## Artemika

Ja do gazu nie planuję alternatywy, chociaż patrząc na wyczyny Putina moze to niegłupi pomysł :wink:  kominek jakby co będzie ale bez rozprowadzenia, więc jakby co będziemy wszyscy w salonie siedziec :smile:

----------


## jerrry1

Ja też planuję 2 źródła gaz oraz piec "na wszystko" czyli drewno i węgiel.
Moi teściowie mają takie rozwiązanie i korzystają z dwóch urządzeń.
Piec "śmieciuch" jest główny a gazowy pracuje kiedy nikt nie ma ochoty rozpalić w piecu.

----------


## mania_ania

A nie jest tak, że kocioł gazowy kondensacyjny jest niskotemperaturowy? Czyli wstawienie "śmieciucha" podraża całą instalacje, bo system grzewczy musi być mieszany? Dodatkowe urządzenie też kosztuje

----------


## PaniKasia

Kjuta, widziałam już dach u Ciebie w wątku. Super, że zdecydowałaś się na tę dachówkę. Domek będzie wyglądał pięknie. U nas gdzie nie gdzie widać drobne niedoskonałości ale serio nie zwracam juz na to tak uwagi, najgorzej jest chyba od strony tarasu tzn najwięcej krzywych dachówek się tam znalazło i w słońcu każdy uskok jest widoczny. W załączeniu zdjęcie z elewacji frontowej z lewej strony widać klawiszowanie szczególnie w pasie nad rynną. Najważniejsze że dekarze poprawili obróbkę okien i teraz juz się tak brzydko nie podnoszą.

Co do drugiego żródła ciepła to nie widzę sensu u nas będzie tylko pompa ciepła. W razie poważnej awarii można sobie zafundować last minut w słonecznej Hiszpanii :big grin:

----------


## mania_ania

Kasiu domek wygląd super, mam nadzieję, że mój za tydzień też będzie już szary  :smile: 
A co do dachu to ja nie widzę żadnego klawiszowania, jest piękny  :roll eyes:  mój wymarzony, ale wzgędy finnansowe zdecydowały jednak o innym kształcie dachówki  :bash:  :bash:

----------


## letniowoc

mania_ania - może wstawisz fotkę swojego dachu? Będziemy mieć taką samą dachówkę  :smile:  Jak z transportem dachówki? Były jakieś potłuczone lub porysowane? A zauważasz różnice w kolorze na poszczególnych paletach?
Jakie rynny wybrałaś?

My będziemy mieć piec gazowy kondensacyjny, ale komin mamy w systemie rondo plus: jeden kanał dla gazu, drugi dla pieca paliwo stałe (ale to opcja na przyszłość). Z kominka zrezygnowaliśmy.

----------


## PaniKasia

Dzięki mania_ania, najgorzej jest od strony  tarasu, szczegolnie w słońcu ale jest jak jest, idziemy dalej. Nie rwę włosów z głowy. Tu widać lepiej 


 Na jakim etapie teraz jesteście? U Was szybko idzie więc nim się obejrzysz będzie szaro :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

*Pani Kasiu* możesz zdradzić jakie masz okna i jakie to szprosy? Bardzo mi się podobają  :smile:

----------


## Bejaro

> *Pani Kasiu* możesz zdradzić jakie masz okna i jakie to szprosy? Bardzo mi się podobają


A mnie podoba się deska czołowa z czego jest, i jaką planujesz podbitkę.

----------


## mania_ania

letniowoc - wieczorem wrzucę zdjęcie. Były jakieś potłuczone, ale nic nie zabrakło, dekarz nie narzekał, więc nie zwracałam na to jakiejś szczególnej uwagi. Na dachówkę patrzyłam tylko jak była już na dachu (nie oglądałam z bliska specjalnie, bo interesował mnie efekt na dachu a z bliska zawsze jakieś różnice widać) i jest ok. Kolor wygląda tak samo. Rynny mam stalowe galeco.
Kasiu ja i tak nic nie widzę  :smile:  wszystko jest ok z Twoim dachem.
Właśnie potwierdziłam rozpoczęcie prac na elewacji w poniedziałek od 7.00! :wiggle:  W poniedziałek mają być też montowane drzwi zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne (garaż/dom, garaż/kotłownia). Na koniec października ocieplenie poddasza i płyty GK, w międzyczasie szambo i kotłownia. Potem czekam na prąd (ma być do połowy grudnia), trochę wygrzejemy wylewki i w styczniu wykończeniówka  :smile:

----------


## PaniKasia

mania_ania no to super. Nie tracicie czasu :big grin:   U nas też szambo, niby miała być kanalizacja ale w tym roku się nie udało, może w przyszłym... a jak będzie to się okaże, także szambo być musi. Jakie wybraliście? Trochę mnie ten temat przeraża bo nigdy z szambem nie miałam do czynienia. Masz już powybierane materiały do wykończeniówki? Czy dopiero zimą zaczniesz szukać kafli itp. Ja trochę pochodziłam i wybór jest przeogromny mam wrażenie, że z każdym rokiem przybywa firm i wzorów. Po wyjściu żałowałam, że mam tylko 2 łazienki bo pomysłów miałam na 8 :big grin:

----------


## kjuta

*Pani Kasiu* od frontu jest ok, nie będę ukrywała widzę to klawiszowanie od tarasu, taki efekt dały krzywe dachówki ?
całość świetnie wygląda okna, dachówka, ocieplenie, idziesz jak burza, matko ja na tym etapie może będę za rok  :Confused: 

też jestem ciekawa co to za okna, wyglądają ładnie!  :wiggle: 
na jakim etapie teraz jesteś ? kiedy planowana przeprowadzka ?

----------


## Bejaro

My mamy szambo betonowe z poręby nawet raz było już wywożone znaczy zawartość nie szmbo.

Wybraliśmy betonowe z płytą najazdową.

PCV szambo może wypłynąć jak jest puste ponoć nie da się po nim przejechać.My po zamontowaniu wypełniliśmy je wodą w 3/4 po pierwszym deszczu w miejscu dziury  i do szamba zrobił się pół metrowy rowek  tyle ziemia siadła więc realna było wypłynięcie....

Zgodnie z przepisami szambo nie powinno być większe od 10 m3 i cięzko większą szambiarke znaleźć, i być w odpowiednim miejscu od granicy itp.

Jak na chwilę do momentu kanalizy to tańsze mniejsze....

----------


## Ana_

Pani Kasiu piękny domek, też się zastanawialiśmy nad dachówką płaską, ale cena wygrała, bo mamy ponad 350m2 dachu i będzie jasno szary Roben. Jakie masz okna? U nas też będą białe, ale bez szprosów, mamy duże przeszklenia to nie będą pasowały. Podbitka też będzie biała, trochę się obawiam, że szybko się zabrudzi, ale jednak taka nam się najbardziej podoba. 
Jesteśmy trochę dalej, u nas właśnie kończą budować kominy i dach kryją membraną, niedługo dachówka, a okien jeszcze nie wybraliśmy.

----------


## PaniKasia

*Mother nauture, Ana* okna to salamander bluevolution 82 z firmy Agat plus, szpros wiedeński 23mm pcv  :smile: 
*bejaro* deska czołowa to lita decha malowana dwukrotnie fluger aqua window (czy jakoś tak) podbitka też drewniana malowana tą samą farbą już zamontowana ale jeszcze nie mam fotek,
*kjuta* dachówka jak patrzeć na nią z góry to jest idealna, krzywa była jakby od nasady dosłownie niektóre były grube inne cienkie i akurat na tej płaszczyźnie od tarasu najwięcej tych grubszych się trafiło. Oczywiście liczyłam poniekąd że przedstawiciel Robena zaproponuje wymianę kilkudziestu dachówek ale wg pana były super, a mnie się nie chciało walczyć tym bardziej że wykonawca i tak przeciągał u nas ten dach w nieskończoność. Dekarz oczywiście mogł zneutralizować efekt klawiszowania inaczej rozmieszczając te grubsze aby nie odstawały, ale tak brzydko obrobili okna że skupiliśmy się na tych naprawach aż w końcu tą połać nad tarasem odpuściłam.

----------


## ewitek

Leila odnośnie dachówek, Dach Centrum miał dobre ceny. Rynny i okno dachowe zamawialiśmy u Podwyszyńskiego, dachówki miał droższe.
Co do okien plastikowych, my mamy zgrzew nitkowy, okna bardzo ładnie wyglądają, a okleina mocno się trzyma. Ale niestety okno oknu nierówne. Jak jest okleina jednostronna, to okno zawsze w środku będzie białe. My mamy dwustronną, więc jest brązowe. Ogólnie mogę polecić Nasze Okna z Luborzycy pod Krakowem (koło Kocmyrzowa). Trafiliśmy tam z przypadku szukając sprzedawcy Adamsa, miła obsługa, dobra jakość wykończenia okien (a z tym bywa różnie) no i wg mnie dobry montaż. Zastanawiamy się nad zakupem rolet zewnętrznych u nich, wycenili nam całość z silnikami i pilotami na 10tys (Portos) podczas gdy Krispol wyszedł 15tys  ::-(:

----------


## mania_ania

Kasiu
szambo będzie 2 komorowe betonowe 10m3, planujemy oczyszczalnię przydomową, w tej chwili jest nabór wniosków w WFOŚIGW. dofinansowują do 7500zł, więc musielibyśmy dopłacić 8000zł. Nie przewidziałam takiego wydatku i nie wiem co robić. Bardzo nie chcę szamba, ale za 8000zł to wiesz ile płytek mogłabym kupić?  :smile:  :smile:  no i sami nie wiemy co robić, może coś doradzicie?  :wiggle: 
materiały wykończeniowe prawie wybrane. Panele do 45zł.m2  :smile: , gres 60x60 grey soul, farby fluggera. Łazienki mam 3 i koncepcje już mam, nawet sobie projekty w excelu zrobiłam  :smile:  płytki wybrane, szukam teraz wc, umywalek, wanien, baterii. Byliśmy też już w mediamarkcie rozejrzeć się za sprzętem AGD, bo mieszkanie będziemy wynajmować i niestety nic z niego nie zabieramy.




> mania_ania no to super. Nie tracicie czasu  U nas też szambo, niby miała być kanalizacja ale w tym roku się nie udało, może w przyszłym... a jak będzie to się okaże, także szambo być musi. Jakie wybraliście? Trochę mnie ten temat przeraża bo nigdy z szambem nie miałam do czynienia. Masz już powybierane materiały do wykończeniówki? Czy dopiero zimą zaczniesz szukać kafli itp. Ja trochę pochodziłam i wybór jest przeogromny mam wrażenie, że z każdym rokiem przybywa firm i wzorów. Po wyjściu żałowałam, że mam tylko 2 łazienki bo pomysłów miałam na 8

----------


## PaniKasia

mania_ania ja na oczyszczalniach kompletnie sie nie znam ale chyba wolałabym dopłacic i miec spokój niż bawić się w wywóz nieczystości, szambonurki itp. A jaki jest koszt Twojego  szamba? Nam wycenili wraz z  transportem,montażem,jednokomorowe, betonowe 10m3 z pokrywą najezdną i czujką napełnienia 4300, na razie mamy tylko jedną wycenę może da radę taniej. Więc jak Wam wycenili podobnie to i tak spory koszt do poniesienia różnica niespełna 4 koła a większa wygoda. A macie w przyszłości szanse na kanalizację? U nas jest w planach dlatego nie ma zgody na przydomowe oczyszczalnie, no a poza tym mamy na prawdę mikroskopijną działkę. 
Kurcze Mania Ty już masz wszystko obcykane widzę. Ale ja chyba większośc też  :big grin: sprzęty AGD siemensa, oprócz lodówki tu samsung. Zobaczymy jak się spiszą. Ceramika łazienkowa roca :smile:

----------


## mania_ania

szambo mam wycenione na chyba 2500zł, ale muszę sama załatwić sobie wykop, bo szambo będzie z zagłębia szambowego czyli radomia  :smile: 
o czujce jeszcze z Panem nie rozmawiałam, zastanawiamy się nad szybkozłączką w ogrodzeniu, jeszcze nie wiem bo w sumie szambo będize od frontu i niedalego od ogrodzenia. 
No z oczyszczalnią to minus jest taki, ze ona działa wykorzystując szmbo czyli muszę zakopać szambo i dodatkowo 8000zł wyłożyć (jeżeli dostanę dotacje). W planach nie ma kanalizacji, gmina też dopłąca do oczyszczalni. Wpisałam się na listę w listopadzie 2013 roku i jestem 68 w kolejce... ale od tej pory nie zrobili ani jednej oczyszczalni. Z dofinansowaniem z gminy zapłaciłabym 4000zł. Wtedy oczyszczalnia należy do gminym oni ją serwisują itd. my płacilibyśmy 50zł/mies. opłatę serwisową. i już sama nie wiem co robić. mogę czekać na dofinansowanie z gminy i 10lat. 
Ja też obstawiłam agd siemensa, ale byliśmy w MM i był cudowny Pan, który chodził z nami przez 2h i odpowiadał na wszystkie moje pytania i teraz się łamię. Powiedziałam Panu, ze ja raczej wolę niemieckie sprzęty, a Pan na to, ze Siemens i bosch produkowany jest w hiszpani, a szwecki elektrolux w niemczech.... hehe 
z ceramiki to wybieram po kształtach i cenach, nie mam ulubionej marki

----------


## mania_ania

Kasiu a pamiętasz może jaki masz styropian i ile płaciłaś za 1m3?
właśnie negocjuję materiały do elewacji...

----------


## PaniKasia

Swisspor lambda fasada 15cm. Chyba 0,33 135zl za m3 plus vat

----------


## forscher

Witajcie

Od niedawna jesteśmy na forum, bo i do niedawna dojrzewająca myśl o budowie domu stała sie na tyle poważana by na serio rozejrzeć się sie za projektem, jego dopasowaniem wg naszego "widzimisię" i czynienia pierwszych kroków by jak najlepiej przygotować sie do budowy domu, którą mamy zamiar rozpocząć na wiosnę roku 2016.

Miejscem budowy będzie Jaworzno. 

Projekt został wybrany - w oparciu o projekt Loreto z pracowni Lipińskich. Gdy projekt Loreto zobaczyła nasza pani architekt to aż sie przeraziła ze ktokolwiek mógł cos takiego stworzyć. Cos tak nieustawngo małego i ograniczonego. 
Dlatego tez zdecydowaliśmy sie na stworzenie nowego projektu w oparciu o Loreto, w którym to poczyniliśmy kilka zmian mających na celu uczynienie tego projektu bardziej ludzkim, ergonomicznym, przestrzennym, żeby nie powiedzieć taki, który pozwoli z niewielkiej przestrzeni zabudowy "wydoić" jak najwięcej. 

Na chwilę obecną projekt sie tworzy.... Tzn jest obrabiany i adoptowany przez wspomnianą panią architekt. Na dniach będziemy mogli ujrzeć pierwsze efekty. 

W międzyczasie załatwiamy wiele papierków które będą konieczne do złożenia pozwolenia na budowę.. zezwolenie na budowę drogi dojazdowej, intonacje o szkodach górniczych, mapę do celów projektowych itd itp.

Poza tym mając wycenę projektu Loreto uzyskaną od jednej z firm budowlanych zabieramy sie za analizę wszelkich części składowych takich jak ogrzewanie, wybór rekuperatora, rodzaj ogrzewania, z czego budować (porothetrm czy ytong), czy jeżeli decydować sie na kominek to czy na pewno z płaszczem wodnym, jakie zainstalować ogrzewanie i dlaczego właśnie takie  itd itp.

Nasze gniazdko niemal ze 100 % pewnością będzie ogrzewane kotłem gazowym. Poza tym na pewno chcielibyśmy wyposażyć nasz domek w rekuperację, i rozważamy kwestie ogrzewania podłogowego, choć różne są opinie na ten temat. Marzy nam się połączenie kotła gazowego z kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym (jako dodatkowe, alternatywne źródło ogrzewania), a jak się uda to w przyszłości także z kolektorami podgrzewającymi wodę. Z racji umiejscowienia działki grzechem byłoby nie zdecydowanie się na fotowoltaikę.  
Zastanawiamy się jak do tego wszystkiego będzie pasować [powietrzna pompa ciepła na przykład Vitocal 242-S.
Pojawia się wiele pomysłów i przez długi okres mieliśmy mały mętlik w głowie chcąc uczynić nasz przyszły domek miejscem bardzo energooszczędnym, a zarazem cichym i wygodnym w użytkowaniu

Na chwilę obecną w kwestii tego co jest pewne lub niemal pewne to:
1.	Domek będziemy budować z yotnga 24 cm. Ocieplimy go styropianem termonium fasada z Termoorganiki. W planach 20 cm tego styropianu a ościeża styropianem o podobnych właściwościach 3 cm. 
2.	Wszelkie kominy będą z Leiera
3.	Dach – dachówka betonowa płaska Braas Tegalit Ciasar (grafit) – a może jest coś lepszego ?
4.	Okna dachowe (pewnie z Fakro) choć jak mawiają Rosjanie pożywiom uvidim..
5.	Stolatrka zewnętrzna – okna PCV Schucco Corona Si 82 Classic 6-komorowe, 3-szybowe Współczynnik U (szyby) 0,5
6.	Drzwi wejściowe Delta (model jest wybierany)
7.	Brama garażowa od wiśniowskiego (model pewnie UniPro)
8.	Podłogówka Kan Therm pewnie będzie w całym domu – choć poważnie zastanawiamy się nad instalowaniem podgłówki w sypialniach i nad tym czy nie zastąpić jej grzejnikami firmy Burgman lub takimi zatopionymi w podłodze przykrytymi tylko kratką (nie pamiętam jak nazywają się takie grzejniki .
Kwestie ogrzewania czyli wybór kotła gazowego, rekuperacji, połączenia tego z potencjalnym kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym, buforem oraz (w przyszłości także z kolektorami), instalacje tych urządzeń, wysterowanie i rozruch chcielibyśmy powierzyć jednej firmie i cos mi mówi, że będą to urządzenie firmy Viessmann. 
Próbowałem się skontaktować w tej kwestii zarówno z Jungheinrichem czy tez Buderusem ale ich nastawienie do klienta jest mówiąc delikatnie (BARDZO DELIKLTNIE) olewająco-pogardzające. Cóż.. widocznie „doskwiera” tym firmom zbyt duża liczba potencjalnych klientów. Choć będąc na targach w Gliwicach czy tez na targach w Bielsku Białej zauważyłem coś zupełnie odmiennego.  Mniejsza o to ..   

Pozdrawiamy wszystkich budujących, a także tych, u których zamiar o budowaniu się dojrzewa, tak jak u nas dojrzewał przez ostatnie 2- 3 latka 
Wdzięczni będziemy za wszelkie uwago co to powyżej opisanych materiałów i rozwiązań… 

Pozdrav

----------


## Artemika

Forsher - witaj :smile:  przeżylam szok że przed PnB można mieć aż tyle zaplanowane, szacun, ciekawe ile z tego uda się wcielić w życie :smile: 

Dlaczego kominy Leier? Jestem właśnie na etapie wyboru systemów kominowych i polecają mi Schiedel i Plewa, stad moje pytanie.

----------


## forscher

Artemika

tak jak wspomniałem - kwestia budowy domu dojrzewała przez ostatnie kilka lat.. Jeździliśmy po rozmaitych targach budowlanych by sie trochę "otrzaskać" z tematem budowy domu. wiec i wówczas pojawiały sie i nadal pojawiają i ewoluują kwestie co budować jak budować z czego budować co pasuje a co nie pasuje oraz - co także istotne - czy to wszystko wytrzyma portfel. 


Kwestii kominów jakoś nigdy nie traktowałem zbyt poważnie i jak na razie nie przyglądałem sie temu tematowi dokładniej niż na przykład kwestii czy wybrać BK czy porotherm  :smile:   Być może to był (jest) mój błąd. Czytałem wiele dobrych opinii o Leier o nie przyszło mi do głowy by porównywać ten system do innych tak jak to robiłem na przykład w kwestii okien, drzwi czy tez bramy garażowej. Ale skoro podałaś te nazwy to chyba warto poświecić jeden wieczór na przyjrzenie sie im i porównanie z Leier.

No to juz mam temat na dzisiejszy wieczór..    :smile: 

Pozdrav

----------


## PaniKasia

Mania_ania widzisz nawet nie wiedziałam, że do oczyszczalni potrzebne jest szambo. Teraz mam wszystko z elektroluxa i od 8 lat zero awarii, także polecam.

----------


## jerrry1

> Artemika
>  Ale skoro podałaś te nazwy to chyba warto poświecić jeden wieczór na przyjrzenie sie im i porównanie z Leier.
> 
> Pozdrav


To popatrz sobie jeszcze kominy firmy ZAPEL, ja takie mam u siebie cenowo tańsze od LEIER-a

----------


## Bejaro

Pomijając kwesię cen zakupu,to ja z doświadczenia wiem że  Viessmann,ma jedną wadę bo miałam taki piec 15 lat ,dostepność części dla mnie to nieporozumienie sewis i przeglądy drogie.

Wymieniłam na Junkersa w obecnym domu i 4 rok spokój przegląd 200 netto.

Teraz zamontowalismy buderusa ale mamy dopiero od czerwca i nie mieszkamy więc nie wypowiem się,ale działa .

----------


## mania_ania

no właśnie chyba zdecydujemy się na płytę i piekarnik elektroluxa  :smile: 
Ja mm komin schiedla, jakoś nie przykładałam się do szukania róznych rozwiązań. Wiedziałam, ze Leier i SChiedl są dobre ale i droższe, 
w moim składzie był Schiedel w dobrej cenie, więc się nawet nie zastanawiałam.

----------


## Wszamanka

> A nie jest tak, że kocioł gazowy kondensacyjny jest niskotemperaturowy? Czyli wstawienie "śmieciucha" podraża całą instalacje, bo system grzewczy musi być mieszany? Dodatkowe urządzenie też kosztuje


"Śmieciuch" podraża i komplikuje, ale daje takie miłe poczucie nieuzależnienia się od jednego źródła. Gdybym na wstępie nie zrezygnowała z kominka w salonie, teraz pewnie prościej było by mi się pożegnać z koncepcją dwóch pieców. Jeszcze mam parę dni na podjęcie ostatecznej decyzji, ale pewnie macie rację, że kopcić drewnem nikomu się nie będzie chciało, a jeśli nawet to oszczędności z tego jakichś wielkich nie będzie. Może uda mi się przekonać męża na wydanie pieniędzy zaoszczędzonych na kotłowni na zmiękczacz wody  :smile:

----------


## mania_ania

Masz rację, ja kominek zrobiłam w zasadzie tylko jako dodatkowe źródło ciepła w razie W. Lubię ogień z kominka, ale szczerze, to pewnie będziemy palić ze 3 lub 4 razy w sezonie. Siostra też ma kominek i w zeszłą zimę nie rozpaliła go ani razu..... ale w ciągu 7 lat 3 razy przydał się jako dodatkowe źródło ciepła i wszyscy spali w salonie  :smile: 




> "Śmieciuch" podraża i komplikuje, ale daje takie miłe poczucie nieuzależnienia się od jednego źródła. Gdybym na wstępie nie zrezygnowała z kominka w salonie, teraz pewnie prościej było by mi się pożegnać z koncepcją dwóch pieców. Jeszcze mam parę dni na podjęcie ostatecznej decyzji, ale pewnie macie rację, że kopcić drewnem nikomu się nie będzie chciało, a jeśli nawet to oszczędności z tego jakichś wielkich nie będzie. Może uda mi się przekonać męża na wydanie pieniędzy zaoszczędzonych na kotłowni na zmiękczacz wody

----------


## leila87

Bocianki, ja znowu o tych oknach - pomocy !
Czy Drutex 3 szybowe iglo5 to dobry wybór ?

Proszę, doradźcie coś !  :smile: 

Cena zachęca...

I na jaką żywotność okien się nastawiacie ?

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc !

----------


## PaniKasia

*leila 87* szukając okien zaczęłam od drutexu z uwagi na ich popularność, opinie jakie czytałam na ich temat były kiepskie, najlepiej podpytać użytkowników, bo na forach nie wiem czy te opinie są miarodajne czy część z tego to po prostu negatywny PR. Ja słyszałam o kłopotach związanych z reklamacjami. Na pewno cenowo dobrze wypadają na tle innych producentów, dużo eksportują więc może nie taki diabeł straszny, mnie  negatywne opinie jednak odwiodły od tej firmy, a nie znałam nikogo kto by te okna miał u siebie żeby uzyskać info z pierwszej ręki.

----------


## Bejaro

> Bocianki, ja znowu o tych oknach - pomocy !
> Czy Drutex 3 szybowe iglo5 to dobry wybór ?
> 
> Proszę, doradźcie coś ! 
> 
> Cena zachęca...
> 
> I na jaką żywotność okien się nastawiacie ?
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za pomoc !


Mój przyszły sąsiad ma jedna szyba pękła po mc od przeprowadzki,druga później,sama nie potrafię otworzyć jego PSK innych nie otwierałam-on nam nie polecał,może to wina montażu nie wiem-ja po tym co zobaczyłam to wiedziałam że takich nie chcę nie wiem jaki to profil ,ale szyby jakieś lepsze antywłamaniowe ....Mieszkają niecałe dwa lata.

----------


## immoral

Ja też się zastanawiam między Drutexem Iglo 5 a Veka Softline 82 - oba trzyszybowe. Stawiać na Vekę?

----------


## Bejaro

> Ja też się zastanawiam między Drutexem Iglo 5 a Veka Softline 82 - oba trzyszybowe. Stawiać na Vekę?


Ja po lekturze wątku okiennego wybierałam pomiedzy profilami z Veki a Salamandra szukałam producentów okien na tych profilach,dla mnie znaczenie miał wymiar okna jednoskrzydłowego jedni okna bez podziału robią max 150x150 inni 146 x146 o ile dobrze pamiętam, no i kolor u niektórych winchester był za dodatkową opłatą poza tą dotyczącą koloru nie było go w podstawowej ofercie koloru, a w drugiej grupie i cena znowu w górę.
Rama jest w kolorze karmelowym ci dla mnie miało znaczenie.

----------


## leila87

Chyba zdecydujemy się na Brugmanna - na tą chwilę najlepsza oferta na okna 3 szybowe. Dziękuję *ewitek* zapolecenie sprzedawcy - Nasze Okna w Luborzycy rzeczywiście bardzo miła obsługa no i oferta też dobra  :smile: 

Co do Drutexu - rozmawiałam z byłym dystrybutorem i te okna są poprostu wykonane z mniej wytrzymałych materiałów i stąd różnica w cenie. Ale jeśli ktoś szuka okien podstawowych, nie z dużymi przeszkleniami, to powinny być ok.

Czy kolor Winchester Wam się podoba ?  :smile:

----------


## leila87

> Ja też się zastanawiam między Drutexem Iglo 5 a Veka Softline 82 - oba trzyszybowe. Stawiać na Vekę?


Immoral, Veka będzie lepsza jakościowo

----------


## leila87

> Skoro tak to bez wahania brałbym Creatona.
> Też chciałem Creatona ale za drogo niestety dla mnie



Jerry1 - rozumiem, że Creaton uważasz za lepszą dachówkę niż Koramic ?  :smile:

----------


## leila87

> Artemika, Pepa gratulacje postępów!
> My zdecydowaliśmy się na dachówkę Roben kasztan, ale mieliśmy w transporcie strasznie dużo potłuczonych, aż kierbud, który ją załatwiał reklamował i trochę wymieniali. Ale z efektu końcowego jesteśmy zadowoleni.
> Co do koloru okien siena rosso to jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni, nie bardzo ciemny, gładki, lekko perlisty, bardzo ładnie wyglądają, szczególnie, że obróbki blacharskie mamy ciemnobrązowe.
> Co do instalacji to największy problem, że nie mamy na razie nikogo zaufanego/polecanego, a jeszcze dochodzi ogrom decyzji związanych z elektryką, alarmem, hydrauliką, WM itp. Zastanawiamy się, czy montować centralny odkurzacz, z solarów chyba zrezygnujemy, bo nam wszyscy odradzają, że to się nie opłaca. No i zastanawiamy się, czy ocieplić dom przed zimą, skoro nie będziemy kłaść tynków...
> Plan na jesień to doprowadzić prąd od skrzynki do budynku, instalacja elektryczna w domu, rolety i ocieplenie no a w międzyczasie wylać tarasy i uprzątnąć działkę, no a potem pozostałe instalacje.


Ewitek, super daleko już jesteś, gratuluje !  :smile:  Może wrzucisz jakieś zdjęcia ? Bardzo jestem ciekawa tego koloru sienna roso, a że jestem przy wyborze okien, to chętnie podpatrzę  :smile:  Wybraliście Brugmanna Rondo, czy jakiś inny typ ?

----------


## Brysia8

> Jeżeli macie już dectzje wstępną, to przy ogarnietym doradcy i waszej sprawnej organizacji kaska powinna pojawić się szybciutko. U nas caly proces od wniosku, poprzez wycene, decyzje, załatwianie wpisu do hipoteki po wypłatę trwał lekko ponad miesiac


Hej, no niestety u nas nadal cisza.. 18.09 dostaliśmy wstępną decyzję, 23.09 wizyta rzeczoznawcy, 2.10 bank dostał opinię rzeczoznawcy i dalej czekamy...a ja się strasznie niecierpliwię...  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:

----------


## immoral

U nas wizyta rzeczoznawcy to była tylko formalność, dwa dni po podpisaniu umowy były pieniądze.

----------


## Brysia8

No ładnie, w ing podobno po podpisaniu umowy (o ile się ją otrzyma) to do 10 dni roboczych można się spodziewać $$$ na koncie.
Trochę mnie to przeraża bo miało być tak pięknie, tak szybko a tu kicha, człowiek jeszcze czyta o tych wszystkich dziwnych przygodach na forum ing i się jeszcze bardziej stresuje. Zastanawiam się czy do pewności nie złożyć wniosku w jeszcze jednym banku..

----------


## immoral

W PKO też jest do 10 dni roboczych, ale działa to szybciej

----------


## jerrry1

> Jerry1 - rozumiem, że Creaton uważasz za lepszą dachówkę niż Koramic ?


Podobno każda dachówka ceramiczna jest dobra  :roll eyes: 
Koramic jest z niższej półki, Creaton - średnia wyższa.
Osobiście uważam że Creaton jest lepszy niż Koramic.

----------


## sisco

My w końcu z żoną zdecydowaliśmy się nie remontować starego domu bo jednak po przemyśleniu ciężko byłoby go dostosować do naszych wymagań.

----------


## mania_ania

a u mnie wczoraj zaczęli elewację i jak przyjechaliśmy o 18tej to prawie cały styropiam był już przyklejony!  :ohmy:  jak dla mnie to za szybko, bo nie miałam czasu się zastanowić czy nie zapomniałam o jakichś kabelkach, które powinny wystawać.
dzisiaj kończą styropian i zaczynają kleić siatkę. Zakończenie całości planowane na przyszły czwartek. Myślę, ze nieźle jak na 300m2  :roll eyes:

----------


## PaniKasia

sisco fajnie, że macie wszystko tak dopięte i skupicie się tylko na urządzaniu, choć sama muszę przyznać, że bieganie wokół budowy daje sporo satysfakcji, mimo, że regularnie mam ochotę kogoś udusić :big grin:  
mania_ania super, że są efekty. Wybrałaś już kolor elewacji? My wczoraj podjęliśmy ostateczną decyzję ale cholernie się boję efektu. Co innego na wzorniku, a  co innego na budynku. Najwyżej się trochę zdziwię :tongue:

----------


## mania_ania

Niby wybrałam. Cały dom biały, a garaż szary (garaż wygląda jakby był dostawiony do domu, jest z płaskim dachem)
ale....
Biały. czy czysto biały? czy jednak jakiś delikatny, krem, śmietana? a może w baaardzo jasną szarość? hmmm... tego jeszcze nie wiem
Szary. Taki jak bram grażowa, czyli jasny. ALe czy uda mi się dobrać? bramy ze sobą nie wezmę do składu  :smile:  chciałaby aby całość się zlaław jeden kolor. Zobaczymy czy się uda.
Podmurówka - chyba ciemna, bardziej do dachu, ale też nie mam pewności  :smile: 
więc same niewiadome  :smile:  :smile: 
Tynk wiem, ze silikonowy, ale firma już nie do końca wybrana, polecano mi Kabe widziałam na domu u kogoś i wygląda ładnie bo jest bardzo drobny i gładki, ale wcale nie tani... i tak o! same dylematy  :smile:

----------


## Bejaro

> Niby wybrałam. Cały dom biały, a garaż szary 
> 
> . i tak o! same dylematy


Ja kolor tynku,jeden mam na szczęscie , wybierałam 3 tygodnie .... Szybko poszło do momentu kiedy zostały dwa odcienie do wyboru...Mam kabe właśnie smietanowy.

----------


## PaniKasia

U nas będzie baumit bo kolor nam podpasował mieliśmy jeszcze wzornik kreisel i sto i chyba to była największa bolączka wybór koloru właśnie. Biele bardzo mi się podobają, nie wiem czy śnieżna biel jest praktyczna ale taka z lekką nutką chłodnej szarości wygląda ładnie. A nie można nigdzie dobrać tynku w kolorach palety RAL? Poza tym każdy kolor można sprawdzić w palecie RGB więc w mieszalni uda się pewnie uzyskać identyczny odcień jak bramy...

----------


## Ana_

Witam,
my też jesteśmy na etapie wyboru okien, ale decydującym argumentem będzie cena. Już niby parę miesięcy zdecydowaliśmy się na okna z Dako, ale zrobiliśmy ponownie kilka wycen i są duże różnice, więc znowu wybieramy, napewno będą białe obustronnie i 3 szybowe.
*Mania_ania* też chce jakiś jasny kolorek, myślałam nad bielą, ale właśnie taką śmietankową czy coś w tym stylu, ale u nas daleko do tego etapu. Najpierw chcemy wykończyć środek, a z zewnątrz i ogrodem zajmiemy się później.

Chciałam dodać zdjęcie, co żeby się pochwalić, ale nie da rady, albo czegoś nie ogarniam... 

I mam pytanie do osób mających podłogówkę, dajcie też grzejniki w pokojach? Spotkałam się z opinią, że w sypialniach dobrze dać dodatkowo grzejniki, żeby w wiosną/jesienią, gdy temperatury są znośne grzać grzejnikami (bo taniej) i że od podłogówki kurz się mocno unosi, a mam w domu dwójke alergików i sama nie wiem. Tak samo w pomieszczeniach gdzie mam duże przeszklenia też powinnam dać dodatkowo grzejniki, bo przy mocnej zimie będzie zimno. Nie wiem czy to bzdury czy nie, ale wydaje mi się bez sensu robić podłogówkę w całym domu i jeszcze wszędzie grzejnik wstawiać.

----------


## mania_ania

ooo! a masz jakieś zdjęcia elewacji? i jaki to dokładnie jest kolor z wzornika? bardzo żółty jest?  :smile: 




> Ja kolor tynku,jeden mam na szczęscie , wybierałam 3 tygodnie .... Szybko poszło do momentu kiedy zostały dwa odcienie do wyboru...Mam kabe właśnie smietanowy.

----------


## forscher

Ana_

jestem przekonany ze w kwestii czy podłogówka czy grzejniki a takze w kwestii alergenów przekona Cię poniższy filmik. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJA_Xta54-g


Mnie przekonał... jedyne nad czym sie jeszcze zastanawiam to z czego zropbić podłogę w sypialniach (tam też będize podłogówka).  Nie za bardzo chce by to były panele.. no chyba ze do przyszłego roku Krono wypuści na rynek cos co na prawde bardzo mocno wpadniemi w oko. 


A jeśli nie panele to czym w sypialaniach przykryc podłogówkę? 


_Pozdrav_



PS na logikę - jak grzanie grzejnikami moze byc tańsze od podłogówki skoro grzejniki same w sobie wymagaja wyższej temperatury, a wiec mając na przyklad kocioł gazowy musisz mieć na kotle wyższą temperaturę by ogrzec grzejniki, a co za tym idzie musisz spalić wiecej gazu, a co za tym idize więcej bedzie to kosztowało.. 

Juz nie mowiac o kwestii połaczenia podłogówki z kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym i piecem kondensacyjnym na gaz. To jest nasz pomysł na ogrzewanie domku którego budowę chcemy rozpocząć na wiosnę 2016.

----------


## mania_ania

Pewnie można wybrać z RAL, ale brama nie była wybrana z tej palety tylko miała dziwną nazwę koloru...
boję się tylko tego, że kolor będzie wpadał w zielony, no cóż zobaczymy co wyjdzie  :smile: 
Kasiu a masz już położony tynk? pochwal się zdjęciem jak już będzie wszystko gotowe 




> U nas będzie baumit bo kolor nam podpasował mieliśmy jeszcze wzornik kreisel i sto i chyba to była największa bolączka wybór koloru właśnie. Biele bardzo mi się podobają, nie wiem czy śnieżna biel jest praktyczna ale taka z lekką nutką chłodnej szarości wygląda ładnie. A nie można nigdzie dobrać tynku w kolorach palety RAL? Poza tym każdy kolor można sprawdzić w palecie RGB więc w mieszalni uda się pewnie uzyskać identyczny odcień jak bramy...

----------


## mother_nature

> jedyne nad czym sie jeszcze zastanawiam to z czego zropbić podłogę w sypialniach (tam też będize podłogówka).  Nie za bardzo chce by to były panele.. no chyba ze do przyszłego roku Krono wypuści na rynek cos co na prawde bardzo mocno wpadniemi w oko. 
> 
> A jeśli nie panele to czym w sypialaniach przykryc podłogówkę?


A dlaczego jedynie Kronopol? Przecież jest kilku lub nawet kilkunastu producentów paneli. Mnie codziennie od momentu położenia (a już parę latek minęło) zachwycają panele z Alpina Floor. Goście wierzyć nie chcą, że to są zwykłe panele, wyglądają jak deska. W dodatku są oporne na pazury moich psów  :smile: 
W nowym domu w sypialniach też planuję panele na podłogówce. No i podłogówka w całym domu będzie, kaloryferom już dziękuję.

----------


## Bejaro

> ooo! a masz jakieś zdjęcia elewacji? i jaki to dokładnie jest kolor z wzornika? bardzo żółty jest?


Kolor K10020 drugi z wzornika-nie wiem co się stało ale nie mogę dodawać zdjęć wyskakuje mi że nie mogę założyć grupy???? Może coś w ustawieniach trzeba  zmienić?

----------


## mania_ania

A dlaczego wybrałaś ten kolor? Widać różnicę pomiędzy nim a białym? ja się boję, żeby nie był żółty

----------


## PaniKasia

mania_ania tynk za kilka dni, nie wiem czy będzie się czym chwalić :wink:  no ale może od producenta bramy będziesz miała RGB?

----------


## Bejaro

Bo miał być ciepły odcień nie chciałam bieli zimnej , pasuje mi do okien i drzwi winchester

----------


## leila87

Bocianki, czy warto decydować się na okno balkonowe przesuwne ? Czy macie doświadczenia z tym rozwiązaniem ? Zależy mi na opiniach odnośnie funkcjonalności, awaryjności - czy ten system łatwo się psuje ? 

Z góry bardzo dziękuję za wszelkie opinie !  :wink:

----------


## MadziulaPM

Pepa,Immorial,  Waga 13, Artemika- gorąco gratuluje stanu 0  :smile: 




> U mnie do dachu jeszcze daleka droga, na razie mogę się pochwalić że wczoraj osiągneliśmy stan zero ale ogólnie planuję krycie blachą na rąbek, wizualnie do mojego domu najlepiej pasuje, mam też nadzieję że taniej wyjdzie niż dachówka.


Co do blachy na rąbek- potwierdzam w wiekszosci przypadków balcha ta faluje. By maksymalnie wyeliminować te falowanie- uginanie sie blachy miedzy kontrłatami mozna spróbować wybrac blaszke z dodatkowymi pionowymi przetłoczeniami- takie miedzy rąbkami, lekko to wzmacnia blaszkę, ale gwarancji nie daje :sad:  
Mąż mój wszystkim odradza pokrycie rąbkiem, a inwestorów zakochanych w tym rozwiazaniu najpierw proi o przyjrzenie sie z bliska tym daszkom, by mieć pełną świadomość jak ta blaszka na dachu się zachowuje :smile:  Wyjdzie na pewno taniej niż dachóweczka  :smile: 




> u nas na osiedlu jest trochę dachów na rąbek i niestety ale widać bardzo wgniecenia,niewiem może słaba jakosć ich jest ale "daje po oczach" ,a szkoda bo jest ładna,zgodzę się






> Chyba zdecydujemy się na Brugmanna - na tą chwilę najlepsza oferta na okna 3 szybowe. Dziękuję *ewitek* zapolecenie sprzedawcy - Nasze Okna w Luborzycy rzeczywiście bardzo miła obsługa no i oferta też dobra 
> 
> Co do Drutexu - rozmawiałam z byłym dystrybutorem i te okna są poprostu wykonane z mniej wytrzymałych materiałów i stąd różnica w cenie. Ale jeśli ktoś szuka okien podstawowych, nie z dużymi przeszkleniami, to powinny być ok.
> 
> Czy kolor Winchester Wam się podoba ?


My też myśimy nad winchesterem- bardzo ten kolor mi odpowiada, choc jeszcze bardziejdąb naturalny, ale teraz bije sie z myślami, bo problem jest z kolorem siatek moskitierek tych w ramkach czepianych na okno- to moi najwięksi przyjaciele, zwłaszcza,ze domek przy lesie sie buduje :sad: 


I teraz szukam producnetów tych siatek, krótzy mają ramki w takim kolorze i kiepsko z tym idzie :sad:  możliwe,że z tego powodu zostanie złoty dab- a okna w następbym tygodniu trzeba bedzie zamówić.




> A dlaczego jedynie Kronopol? Przecież jest kilku lub nawet kilkunastu producentów paneli. Mnie codziennie od momentu położenia (a już parę latek minęło) zachwycają panele z Alpina Floor. Goście wierzyć nie chcą, że to są zwykłe panele, wyglądają jak deska. W dodatku są oporne na pazury moich psów .


Dzieki, bo na panele powoli zerkam :smile: 


U nas wczoraj został połozoy strop- 2,5 godzinki a byloby szybciej, lecz producent stroku żerańskiego  nie tak ułożym pomieszczeniami płyty i z pół goedziny dodatkowo nam wyszło.
strop super, teraz wianuszek i schody szalujemy , tydzień, dwa i bedzie poddasze przygotowane na daszek :smile:

----------


## quisquis

Dziś przyjechał strop. Zaraz po pierwszym kryjemy dachem. Mam problem, czy wstawiać okna i cisnąć dalej czy poczekać do wiosny? Jak u Was? Chcemy jak najszybciej zamieszkać ale nie za wszelką cenę. Ja mam argumenty i tak i tak  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> PS na logikę - jak grzanie grzejnikami moze byc tańsze od podłogówki skoro grzejniki same w sobie wymagaja wyższej temperatury, a wiec mając na przyklad kocioł gazowy musisz mieć na kotle wyższą temperaturę by ogrzec grzejniki, a co za tym idzie musisz spalić wiecej gazu, a co za tym idize więcej bedzie to kosztowało..


Nie będzie ani tańsze ani droższe.Czy to grzejniki czy to podlogowka dostarczą tyle energii grzewczej ile będzie potrzebował dom,ni mniej ni więcej i bzdurą jest twierdzenie że jakiś grzejnik ścienny czy grzejnik podłogowy zuzyje mniej energii w tym samym domu utrzymując taką samą temp.wewnętrzna.

Grzejniki ścienne są archaicznym rozwiązaniem i nie sądzę, żeby ktoś kumajacy bazę chciałby mieć je w domu żeby przy okazji oszpecaly wnętrze i zajmowały część powierzchni  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> I na jaką żywotność okien się nastawiacie ? !


 :smile:  
W mieszkaniu miałem wymieniane okna z drewnianych na plastiki w 1994r czyli 21 lat temu i dalej są te same i nie zauważyłem żadnych "uszczerbkow na zdrowiu" i sądzę, ze jeszcze kupę lat posłużą   :smile:

----------


## PaniKasia

Co tu taka cisza? Bocianki chyba ostro atakują przed zimą :big grin:

----------


## Artemika

PaniKasia - no wlasnie średnio ostro, prace idą troche w żółwim tempie... Majster ma dwie budowy wiec zrobienie mojego stropu zajmie mu miesiąc... A ja mam dwa pełne stropy wiec jak tak dalej pójdzie to czarno to widzę. Juz go troche przycisnęliśmy to ma ruszyć z tempem pod koniec tygodnia. 
A wogole przez pogodę na budowie nie za ciekawie... Zimno, mokro, wolałam tam jeździć w upały jednak :smile: 

A jaki stan u innych bociankow?

----------


## Wszamanka

Przydała by się nam taka zima jak była ostatnio  :roll eyes: 

Przez dzisiejszą pogodę tynkarzowi się terminy poprzesuwały, i zamiast w środę, będzie u mnie w piątek. W sumie to lepiej, bo na spokojnie zrobię przeróbkę wody. W ferworze prac zapomniałam że chcę wodę na zewnątrz z osobnej rury a nie z odgałęzienia, żeby przy przyszłym ewentualnym montowaniu zmiękczacza wody wszystko już było jak należy. I wodę z kanalizą w kotłowni też będę poprawiać, rezygnujemy jednak z pieca na drewno a przenosimy tam pralkę. Jak mi się znudzi latanie po schodach z praniem to najwyżej przeniesiemy ją z powrotem do łazienki, miejsce będzie mieć zarezerwowane  :smile:

----------


## leila87

U nas mega dowaliło białego puchu. Majstry aż na budowę nie dojechały dzisiaj.

Mam nadzieję, że te opady śniegu tylko chwilowe ...

----------


## jerrry1

U mnie dziś dachowcy mieli zaczynać więźbe.
Ale cały dzień sypało śniegiem i padał deszcz  :sad: 
Jak jutro będzie bez opadów to ruszają z dachem

----------


## Brysia8

U mnie dziś kończyli wiązanie zbrojenia, na jutro mamy zamówioną pompę  :smile:  Przy kupie szczęścia jutro będziemy mieć stan zero  :big grin:

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

u nas też dziś ekipa od murowania komina wymiękła  :big tongue: 
jutro przyjeżdża upragniona więźba na taras, a w środę mają panowie wchodzić na dach kończyć więźbę i zacząć pokrycie dachu, prognozy niestety nie nastrajają zbyt optymistycznie

widzę,że kolor vinchester nie tylko nas zachwycił, to chyba teraz najpopularniejszy kolor okien  :smile: 

ile płacicie za elewacje za m2?
styropian, siatka,klej + tynk?

----------


## mania_ania

a u nas deszcz od wczoraj, a jutro mają tynkować elewację  :ohmy:  poza tym zimno, więc ogólnie aura nie sprzyja.

Co do elewacji to ja płacę 37 zł/m2 za styropian, klej, tynk. Byłoby 35zł/m2 ale jestem dosyć daleko muszą dojeżdżać. 300m2 elewacji będą robić w  8-9 dni. Praacuje 5 osób.

----------


## Buchvi

Ja płacę dosyć podobnie w granicach 35zł.

----------


## forscher

Witajcie


czy angazując na budowe ekipe budowlana do postawienia SSO czy też stanu deweloperskiego rozważaliście zatrudnienie własnego kierownika budowy?  
Taka osoba w sumie lpeiej wszystkiego dogladnie niz kierownik budowy będący "na stanie" ekipy budpowlanej wielu firm budowlanych. 

Jeżeli tak - jakie są średnio oczekiwania finansowe takich osób? 


_
Pozdrav_

----------


## letniowoc

Do nas jutro przyjeżdża dachówka, akcesoria, okna dachowe i rynny, a w czwartek więźba. Niech no tylko ten śnieg stopnieje  :mad:  żeby się panom majstrom miło i sucho w słoneczku pracowało  :yes:

----------


## kemot_p

> Witajcie
> czy angazując na budowe ekipe budowlana do postawienia SSO czy też stanu deweloperskiego rozważaliście zatrudnienie własnego kierownika budowy?


Oczywiście, kier-bud nie powinien być w jakikolwiek sposób związany z wykonawcami, ma im patrzeć na ręce i wszystkiego pilnować. Dobrze byłoby natomiast żeby "dobrze żył" z urzędnikami w powiecie...  :smile:

----------


## Artemika

Tez mam kierownika niezależnego, specjalnie szukałam takiego zeby w żaden sposób nie był powiązany z ekipą. Majster oczywiście jest średnio zadowolony bo wkurza go że to kierownik ma ostateczne zdanie, a on przecież wie lepiej.

----------


## quisquis

U nas wczoraj zalali strop. Pogoda nam w sumie sprzyja, bo pada i nie trzeba tak podlewać. Teraz 2 tyg czekamy i potem kończą.  A Wy robicie przerwę przez zimę, czy ciśniecie?

----------


## Artemika

Quisquis - ja mam dwa stropy jeszcze do zrobienia i dach wiec czuje ze do zimy ciezko sie bedzie wyrobic, zwłaszcza ze ekipa tak sie uwija, ze na jeden strop potrzebują miesiąca...

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

ciśniemy ile się da  :smile: 
kierbuda mamy niezależnego i tak jest najlepiej
my płacimy 45 zł, dużo, ale z ekip które jeszcze mają czas w listopadzie tylko ta ekipa wzbudziła moje zaufanie
chyba,że ktoś jest z Łodzi i może polecić swoich?

----------


## Wszamanka

9= :jaw drop:  te ceny za elewację to są za wszystko? Tak już na gotowo z wszelakimi warstwami? Na jakim styropianie i jakim systemem? Ja płaciłam prawie dwa razy więcej, a to i tak było najtaniej. Ehh, do tej pory myślałam, że fajnie że udało nam się dobrą i tanią ekipę znaleźć z wolnym terminem.....

----------


## Bejaro

Ja płaciłam 40 zł grafitowe styro kleje siatki narożniki i tynk na gotowo,30 zł za osadzenie parapetu i 20 zł za gniazdka tzn puszki sama robocizna oczywiście,na Kabe

Podbitka tynkowana oddzielnie i drożej.

----------


## Wszamanka

A jaka grubość styropianu?

----------


## Bejaro

> A jaka grubość styropianu?


20 cm

----------


## Wszamanka

A to są ceny z materiałem czy materiał osobno?

----------


## mania_ania

Zaraz, zaraz Wszamanka ale mowimy o samej robociznie. Bez materialu. Czyli klejenie styro, listwy startowej, listew APU, potem siatka z klejem, grunt, tynk. Parapety 25zl/szt. Podbitka PCV 25zl/mb

----------


## Wszamanka

Heh, tak właśnie coś zaczęłam przypuszczać, zmęczenie całodzienne siadło mi na myślenie :smile:  Już się trochę przestraszyłam że przepłaciłam niemiłosiernie  :big grin:

----------


## mania_ania

Z materiałem wyjdzie mi ponad 90zl/m2. Dokladnie jeszcze nie wiem, bo prace trwają i materiał trzeba dowozic. Ja robię 15cm grafit termoorganika, klej kabex, tynki Kabe. Czyli nie caly system.

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

ja utargowałam z 50 na 45, ale też nie jestem do końca usatysfakcjonowana, wszystkie ekipy do których dzwoniłam były w przedziale cenowym 38-40.
zastanawiam się jeszcze :]

----------


## Bejaro

> ja utargowałam z 50 na 45, ale też nie jestem do końca usatysfakcjonowana, wszystkie ekipy do których dzwoniłam były w przedziale cenowym 38-40.
> zastanawiam się jeszcze :]


Bo pogoda goni i trzymają ceny,to ostatnie prace ociepleniowe w tym sezonie.

----------


## mania_ania

no właśnie ta pogoda to jakaś zmora. Nie podoba mi się...  :bash:

----------


## immoral

Jakie macie kominy? Potrzebuję jeden tylko do podłączenia pieca gazowego. Co polecacie?

----------


## PaniKasia

Immoral, u nas miał być gazowy piec kondensacyjny ale nie chcieliśmy murować komina, przy kondensatach można zastosować rurę spalinową jak na zdjęciu poniżej


taka rura nie musi nawet wychodzić z dachu równie dobrze można wyprowadzić ją ze ściany tylko w tej opcji nie koniecznie to wygląda. Całkiem fajna alternatywa, nie wiem tylko czy nadaje się do innych pieców niż kondensaty. Ostatecznie mamy pompę ciepła więc nie wdrażałam się bardziej w temat.

----------


## forscher

ile bierze (ile kosztuje) "prywatny" kierownik budowy  ??

----------


## immoral

*PaniKasia*, dzięki za odpowiedź. U nas będzie przez płaski dach, więc to ciekawe rozwiązanie. 

*forscher*, kierbud to około 1500-3000 zł. Zależy od regionu, kierownika, ilości wizyt na budowie, wielkości i skomplikowania domu.... Można też się umówić stała kwota za papierki + kwota za wizytę.

----------


## kemot_p

> ile bierze (ile kosztuje) "prywatny" kierownik budowy  ??


Pod Warszawą 2,5-3k za kierowanie budową, co oznacza prowadzenie papierków i 4-5 wizyt podczas najważniejszych etapów (zalewanie fundamentów, stropu, itp). Każda dodatkowa wizyta płatna dodatkowo 200-250zł.

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

do pieca gazowego kondensacyjnego komin tylko wentylacyjny będzie, tak jak wyżej  :smile: 
kierbud w naszych okolicach 2,5 tyś

----------


## Wszamanka

Ja mam w prawdzie budowę od połowy, dużo prac robił wcześniejszy inwestor i jego kier-bud, nasz wziął od nas 500zł plus za wizytę 75zl, i na koniec na załatwienie odbioru budynku będzie jeszcze 300zł, chyba że wyjdzie dużo wizyt w trakcie to będzie mniej.

----------


## mania_ania

u mnie pod Warszawą Kier. Bud bierze 2300zł od początku do odbioru domu. Wpisy do dziennika + wizyty nieograniczone. Był oczywiście przy wszystkich pracach zakrywowych, ale tak na prawdę to przez pierwszy miesiąc na budowie był 2-3 razy w tygodniu plus na wszyskie moje prośby  :smile:  a telefonów z pytaniami "Panie Kierowniku a czy mogę? a ekipa to chce? a jak Pan myśli?" to nie zliczę.
Co mnie zdziwiło po SSO tak samo interesuje się pracami i odbiera elektrykę, podłogówkę i tynki (sprawdzał ściany, kąty, narożniki), teraz był po przyklejeniu styropianu.
Uwielbiam go  :big grin:

----------


## kemot_p

> Uwielbiam go


Można prosić o namiary na priv?  :smile:

----------


## mania_ania

już  :smile: 




> Można prosić o namiary na priv?

----------


## forscher

firma która najprawdopodobniej wybuduje mój domek jak tylko im powiedziałem o tym iz chce mieć na budowie kogoś swojego zatrudnionego jako kierownik budowy od razu dala do zrozumienia, że ktoś obcy (spoza ich firmy owszem na budowie może być ale nie jako kierownik budowy tylko jako "inspektor nadzoru budowlanego" 
Niby ktoś taki miałby takie same albo nawet większe prawa niż wypomniany kierownik budowy, 

Nadmienię tylko iż w ofercie tej firmy jest zawarta obsługa ichniejszego kierownika budowy,

----------


## PaniKasia

forscher, ekipa miała zapewne na myśli inspektora nadzoru inwestorskiego. Jeżeli Twoja ekipa ma już w składzie kierownika budowy a zależy Ci aby to właśnie oni budowali Twój dom, warto wziąć inspektora aby ktoś kumaty reprezentował Twoje interesy na budowie, u nas kierowniczka budowy jest niezależna a do tego to nasza znajoma, jak tylko któraś z ekip się czymś nie popisała natychmiast straszyła, że tego nie odbierze :big grin:  Nie wiem jak cenowo ma sie kierownik do inspektora (oboje muszą mieć uprawnienia budowlane) ale nasza kierowniczka woli nadzory niż bycie kierbudem :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> firma która najprawdopodobniej wybuduje mój domek jak tylko im powiedziałem o tym iz chce mieć na budowie kogoś swojego zatrudnionego jako kierownik budowy od razu dala do zrozumienia, że ktoś obcy (spoza ich firmy owszem na budowie może być ale nie jako kierownik budowy tylko jako "inspektor nadzoru budowlanego" 
> Niby ktoś taki miałby takie same albo nawet większe prawa niż wypomniany kierownik budowy, 
> 
> Nadmienię tylko iż w ofercie tej firmy jest zawarta obsługa ichniejszego kierownika budowy,


Zrezygnuj z tej firmy czym prędzej albo postaw swoje warunki.
Kierownik Budowy patrzący na ręce ekipy to podstawa,chyba,że budujesz jedynie dach nad głową ogrzewany syfem węglopodobnym a nie zależy Ci na prawdziwym domu.

----------


## forscher

Pewnie bym zrezygnowal gdyby nie chodziło o jedną z najbardziej znanych firm budowlanych w regionie Jaworzna. 

Czy tylko kierownik budowy może dokonac odbioru robót? Co w takim razie moze zdziałać ten inspektor?

----------


## quisquis

Słuchajcie, ok 3.11 wchodzi dekarz. Do połowy listopada mam mieć dach. Okna mogę zamówić za tydzień, dwa. Ale czy je wstawiać w grudniu? Chcielibyśmy robić dalej, ale strasznie się martwię, że błędem będzie brak przerwy. Co robić? Elektryka i kominek chyba? Ktoś ma podobne dylematy? Kto jest na podobnym etapie?

----------


## kjuta

*forscher* nieważne że jest to znana firma, kierownik budowy jest po to, aby niezależnie zatwierdzić poszczególne etapy, on ma przede wszystkim bronić interesu inwestora, bałabym się rozpoczynać budowę, jeśli nie miałabym nikogo, kto sprawdziłby poprawność budowania, ja rozumiem, że kierownik budowy kosztuje, ale bez przesady, to w naszym interesie jest, aby był dobrym w swoim zawodzie, abym mogła bezpiecznie zamieszkać w domu. Z przerażeniem czytam ten wątek i cieszę się, że mam dobrego KB
a jeśli już nawet zdecydujesz się na nich, to obowiązkowo weź inspektora nadzoru budowlanego, zawsze będą lepiej pracować, jak ktoś obcy będzie ich kontrolował

*quisquis* ja się wstrzymałam z oknami, tzn u mnie wybór okien powoli przechodzi do historii forum, ale o tym innym razem, ale wstawienie okien przesuwam sobie na styczeń/luty w zależności od pogody, jeśli będzie kiepska wstawiam dopiero na wiosnę, u mnie oprócz problemu związanego z wyborem dochodzi brak przyłączy i ograniczone środki finansowe ale też problemy zdrowotne córki i to muszę w pierwszej kolejności rozwiązać, ale też nie mam potrzeby się spinać, bo nie chcę poszczególnych ekip na już, wolę poczekać na sprawdzone i zrobić wszystko dobrze. Zastanów się na czym Ci zależy, jeśli masz kasę, ekipy mają termin i możesz czasowo ogarnąć budowę oraz że teren budowy jest w obszarze zamieszkałym, że nikt Ci nie wejdzie, aby urwać kilka drutów miedzianych, to spokojnie decydowałabym się na kontynuację.

----------


## Wszamanka

a u mnie dzisiaj tynkarze zaczęli swoje prace  :smile:  jak dobrze pójdzie i nagle mrozy nie przyjdą to może w wylewkami też zdążymy przed zimą  :smile: 

Co do kierownika budowy też miałam ofertę z firmy, która chciałaby kierownika mieć od siebie. W sumie to byli tak drodzy że i tak ich nie wzięłam, ale gdyby nawet, to nie zgodziłabym się na tego ich kierownika, tylko uparłabym się na swojego, upewniając się czy się skądś nie znają i nie są kolegami z szefem firmy  :smile:

----------


## leila87

Wszamanka, a wylewki trzeba robić przy plusowej temperaturze ? A jakie obwarowania z tynkami ?
Ile ogólnie płacicie za m2 ? Muszę powoli zagłębiać się w te tematy  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam !

----------


## kjuta

powiedzcie mi ile wylewki liczycie przy drzwiach atarasowych na równo z wylewką domową skorygowaną o wysokość kafli/paneli itd czy jednak wyżej/niżej ?

----------


## Wszamanka

Mój kierownik budowy powiedział, żeby robić tynki i wylewki kiedy temperatura na zewnątrz nie będzie minusowa, żeby nie było zmrożonych grudek piasku żeby się wszystko ładnie wymieszało. Budynek mamy już ocieplony to wewnątrz nie powinno być problemu.

Za tynki chyba 13zł/m2, mąż ustalał cenę. Tynkarze mają sami sobie domurować parę kawałków brakujących pustaków, załatać dziury i zapiankować rury. Ściany mam krzywe więc materiału pewnie pójdzie dużo, ale na gotowo nie powinno przekroczyć 20zl/m2. Tynki cementowo-wapienne. Oczywiście w tym narożniki, i te listwy koło okien które nie pamiętam jak się nazywają :smile: , siatki, i na koniec filcowanie.

----------


## mania_ania

U mnie tynk gipsowy knauff diamant 28zł/m2 - materiał z robocizną, w tym narożniki i wszystko inne co potrzebne  :smile: 
Ale przestrzegam, przed patrzeniem tylko za cenę za m2. Wyceniały mi 3 ekipy, każdą prosiłam o obmiar całego domu (choć nie byli chętni). Pierwszej wyszło 822m2 tynków, drugiej 950m2! a trzeciej ekipie 706m2. Co prawda Pan zapowiedział, że będzie mierzył jeszcze po robocie i coś może się zmienić, ale nie wiecej niż o 10m2. Wyszło jednak też 706m2. Było to mniej metrów niż wynikało z moich obmiarów (o jakieś 20).
Różnice wyniakają z różnego sposobu liczenia np. otworów drzwiowych (niektórzy liczyli drzwi obustronnie, inni jednostronnie), podciągów (ilość mb jako m2, lub mb jako m2x1,5 a nawet 2).

----------


## immoral

Dzisiaj dla odmiany walczymy z tematem pieca gazowego: dwufunkcyjny czy jednofunkcyjny z zasobnikiem 150l?   ktoś coś?

----------


## letniowoc

> Co to montazu na tasmach nie jestem również zwolnnikiem tego rozwiązania,można to wykonać w inny sposób.
> Polecam lekturę działu okiennego


Arturo rozwiniesz trochę temat- napisz co zamiast taśm, a my już sobie doczytamy resztę.

immoral - u nas będzie jednofunkcyjny z zasobnikiem.

----------


## AndrzejSi

> Dzisiaj dla odmiany walczymy z tematem pieca gazowego: dwufunkcyjny czy jednofunkcyjny z zasobnikiem 150l?   ktoś coś?


Używam od 3 lat jednofunkcyjnego z zasobnikiem i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Zasobnik mam 160 litrów, ale gdybym miał teraz kupować to wybrałbym max 120 l. Podgrzanie wody zajmuje piecowi kilka minut, więc nawet jeżeli będą się kąpały po sobie 4 osoby, to ciepłej wody nie zabraknie. 

Przy wyborze pieca ważne jest, żeby nie wybrać takiego o zbyt dużej mocy, piszę o tym więcej na blogu: latwabudowa.pl.

Życzę udanych wyborów!

----------


## leila87

Bocianki, ile kasy bierze elektryk ?

----------


## immoral

> Używam od 3 lat jednofunkcyjnego z zasobnikiem i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Zasobnik mam 160 litrów, ale gdybym miał teraz kupować to wybrałbym max 120 l. Podgrzanie wody zajmuje piecowi kilka minut, więc nawet jeżeli będą się kąpały po sobie 4 osoby, to ciepłej wody nie zabraknie. 
> 
> Przy wyborze pieca ważne jest, żeby nie wybrać takiego o zbyt dużej mocy, piszę o tym więcej na blogu: latwabudowa.pl.
> 
> Życzę udanych wyborów!



Decyzja zapadła. Będzie jednofunkcyjny z zasobnikiem  :smile:

----------


## PaniKasia

> Bocianki, ile kasy bierze elektryk ?



u nas dychę

----------


## forscher

> Bocianki, ile kasy bierze elektryk ?


hmm 
czy cena czasem nie zalezy od zakresu prac ?????  Pytanie - jak dla mnie - zbyt ogólnikowe. 



*
immoral*
nas będzie rozgrzewał Vitodens 242-F (też z zasobnikiem) + kolektorry słoneczne (jeszcze nie wiem jakie, ale cos mi mowi, że także będą z Viessmanna) coby latem zaoszczędzić na gazie. 

_Pozdrav_

----------


## immoral

forscher, u nas będzie Vaillant VC PL 146/5-5  :smile:  kominka brak  :smile: 

też nie zrozumiałam pytania o elektrykę, ale za to PaniKasia zrozumiała bez słów  :wink:   :smile:

----------


## forscher

kilka ciekawych kwestii dotyczacych *Inspektora nadzoru inwestorskiego
*

http://www.inspektor-nadzoru.pl/rola...kiego/#more-15

----------


## PaniKasia

no co, ode mnie tyle wziął :big lol:  :big lol:  jakie pytanie taka odpowiedź :tongue:  a tak poważnie to u każdego w większości to samo wiatrołap, salon, kuchnia,korytarz,3- 4 sypialnie, 2-3 łazienki pomieszczenie techniczne, garaż, urządzenia w kotłowni, sprzęty w kuchni, siła, zasilanie bramy, domofon,alarm oświetlenie i kontakty na zewnątrz, rozdzielnia... 10 pkt w tą czy w ta wielkiej różnicy nie robi.

----------


## immoral

hehe ok  :big grin: 
a tak swoją drogą mówimy o samej robociznie?

----------


## forscher

aaaaa no to juz wiemy co "poet(k)a miał(a) na myśli"

czyli preferujecie system, w którym poszczególne prace wykonuje inna firma.... elektryke firma A kanalizacje firma B a ogrzewanie firma C hmm. Wiele budów powstaje w ten sposób... 

może i jest to dobre.. Mi osobiście ciężko to jednoznacznie ocenić.  
Choć przyznaję iż przymierzam się do tego by i stan surowy i wszystkie instalacje wykonała jedna firma... co z tego wyjdiei to sie okaże.. Projekt domku jest w końcowej fazie dopracowywnia rzutów. 

Start na wiosnę  :roll eyes:

----------


## kjuta

liczył Wam od punktu czy całościowo ?

----------


## kjuta

*forsher* pewnie że preferuję, wolę aby ktoś się znał na jednej robocie, ale dokładnie, miałam jednego wykonawcę od SSO i ja akurat nie polecam, bo może na stawianiu murów się znał, ale na dachach już niekoniecznie

----------


## immoral

> *forsher* pewnie że preferuję, wolę aby ktoś się znał na jednej robocie, ale dokładnie, miałam jednego wykonawcę od SSO i ja akurat nie polecam, bo może na stawianiu murów się znał, ale na dachach już niekoniecznie


Dokładnie tak  :yes: 

Zlecenie poszczególnych etapów zwykle wychodzi też oszczędniej.

----------


## forscher

mam pewien zamysł...

jak wspomniałem czekam az projekt będzie gotowy i przymierzam się by wszystko zrobiła u mnie jedna firma. 
Na poszczególne rodzaje robót szukam i szukał będę wykonawcy zastępczego, który wycerni koszt wykonania danych prac, np ocieplenie scian wybranym przeze mnie rodzajem styropianu, czy tez wykoananie wspomnianej wyżej elektryki Jak na razie mam wykownace zastepczego na wykonanie montażu kotła, wykonanie rekuperacji z wybranym modelem rekuperatora, wykonanie podłogówki w systemie Rehau oraz instalację stacji uzdatniania wody AQUAHOME 20-N. 

Po co to? 
Po to by mieć kartę przetargową i pojęcie o tym czy ceny zaproponowane przez wybrana firmę nie są czasem za naddto zawyżone. A także by móc sie przekonać co tak naprawde wyjdzie oszczędniej. 


_Pozdrav_

----------


## PaniKasia

u nas w tej cenie materiał i robocizna, co do firm, które robia wszystko od  A do Z to bym się wystrzegała, jak ktoś jest od wszystkiego to jest do niczego,nie sądzę aby murarz znał się doskonale na kanalizacji czy inst.elektrycznej a firmy zatrudniające cały wachlarz specjalistów, to albo olbrzymie firmy zajmujące się developerką albo ci specjaliści są z dupy! Bywa, też tak że firma od SSO zatrudnia podwykonawców od elektryki, kanalizacji itp i już dwa razy byłam w podobnej sytuacji podczas budowy domu i dwa razy były z tym kłopoty głównie z obiegiem informacji, spychologią no i przepłacanie nie interesuje mnie. U nas robili elektrykę panowie pracujący w energetyce na co dzień, widać, że temat znali od podszewki, grafik wypełniony po brzegi, w 5 dni skończyli, dobrzy fachowcy. Wolę zatrudniać osoby bardzo dobre w wąskiej dziedzinie niż fachmanów co to się znają na wszystkim i wielkie G z tego finalnie wychodzi.

----------


## quisquis

Ja też bym nie brała jednej ekipy do wszystkiego. Dziś jak już jestem na etapie prawie SSZ widzę, że nie taki diabeł straszny. Murarz niech muruje, a elektryk swoje.... U nas elektryk chce 25zł/punkt.
A jak na wiosnę wpuszczę kilku fachowców na raz to dopiero będzie zabawa  :smile:  już się cieszę!

----------


## Wszamanka

Ja za elektrykę płaciłam całościowo, 9 z kawałkiem wyszło.  Elektryków miałam mega cierpliwych, co chwilę o jakichś dodatkowych kablach żeśmy sobie przypominali które przecież muszą być i to w miejscach gdzie już było wszystko porobione. Kable oczywiście w peszlach, Na koniec zamontowali parę tymczasowych gniazdek i żarówek, powiedzieli że gratis  :wink: 

A co do ekip to każda jest od czego innego, jedni są dobrzy w murowaniu, inni w tynkach, a inni w czymś innym jeszcze. Nie ufam takim od wszystkiego, A poza tym robiło nam chyba ze dwie firmy ogólnobudowlane wyceny i wychodziło dużo więcej niż każdemu oddzielnie. Plus jest taki, że nie trzeba tak się głowić jak tu poumawiać wszystkich żeby wszystkim terminy pasowały, w ramach jednej firmy to już nie nasz problem.

----------


## Artemika

Tez jestem za zatrudnianiem fachowców z danej dziedziny, wychodzi tez napewno taniej ale nie da sie ukryć ze jest troche zabawy ze skoordynowaniem tego. Znaczy to jeszcze przede mną ale juz to sobie wyobrażam :smile:  poki co same zakupy materiałów i ogarnianie jednej ekipy czasem potrafi wykończyć :smile:

----------


## forscher

acha  czyli w ekipie budowlanej "obsługującej" dana budowę nie ma wg was możliwości by był kilka osób dobrych w murowaniu jakaś osoba dobra w hydraulice jakiś elektryk itp...   

Skro to niemożliwe to jak to się dzieje że jest tak wiele firm budowlanych wykonujących kompletne budowy od wbicia pierwszej łopaty az do wprowadzenia się inwestora?    

PaniKasia
skoro dziełem takich firm jest wspominane przez Ciebie wielkie G - jak to się dzieje ze takie firmy w ogóle istnieją, egzystują.... latami.. dziesięcioleciami.. ?
CZARY ? magia?  NIEWIEDZA INWESTORÓW??? czy może tak dobrze kamuflują wykonywane przez siebie rzekome "wielkie g" ?

Jeżeli jakaś firma wykonująca budynek do stanu deweloperskiego daje na wykonane przez siebie prace na przykład 3 lata gwarancji - jest to oznaką tego że wykonują fuszerke? 
Może to dziwne ale tu mi sie kojarzy kwestia samochodów.. Większe zaufanie mam do marek które na swoje samochody daja jak najdłuższa gwarancje, a przynajmniej do takich które dają jakąkolwiek gwarancje.. 

A ciężko oczekiwać by jakiś spec - elektryk czy tez murarz ze swoją ekipa "Franek Paciocha i spółka" dawali pisemnie jakąkolwiek gwarancje na wykonane przez siebie prace.. a już na pewno nie sięgającą przykładowo trzech lat od momentu wprowadzenia inwestora.  


no ale po części was rozumiem... jak mówi przysłowie  "każda sójka swój ogonek chwali" więc raczej ciężko o to byscie przejawiali tu niezadowolenie z faktu iz do budowy jednego domu angażujecie kilka, kilkanaście, a może nawet kilkadziesiąt firm. 




_Pozdrav_

----------


## immoral

forscher, a oglądałeś kiedyś usterkę?  :big grin: 

a tak serio to jasne, że jest mnóstwo firmy "od fundamentów pod dach". Jeżeli wszyscy w danej firmie są fachowcami i znają się na swojej działce to firma jest droga. Ale jest dobra, więc trzyma się na rynku. To jasne. Za porządne wykonanie, skoordynowanie prac, ogarnięcie tematu na pewno trzeba zapłacić. Wszystko jest ok pod warunkiem, że pan Zenek od elektryki się nie rozchoruje i nie przyślą ekipy zastępczej albo jakiegoś drugiego garnituru. Wtedy może być problem. Nadal jest gwarancja, ale co z tego... przyjeżdżają, poprawiają, rozwalają Ci pół domu, naprawiają raz jeszcze itd. wszystko w ramach gwarancji.
Zatrudniając ekipy po kolei wiem z kim rozmawiam. To nie są ludzie z ulicy i też dają gwarancję. Często firmy są małe, ale wiem, że główny fachowiec wszystkiego dopilnuje. 

To nie tak, że coś wybrałam i już muszę to chwalić, ale nie stać mnie na dobrą kompleksową firmę....

----------


## PaniKasia

Najdluższą gwarancję na auta daje chyba kia, bo 7 lat czy to marka lepsza od innych, nie wiem. U mnie na osiedlu buduje kilku developerów, te domy są bardzo ładne ale co ściany krzywe...nadproza dramat, wszystko szybko i byle jak żeby raz dwa sprzedać za 700 tys szeregowke.Napisałam, że zatrudnilam 2 kompleksowe firmy jedna od Sso, mury rewelka ale dekarzy podnajmowali i nie z nimi miałam umowę tylko z głównym wykonawcą a dekarze przyjechali i odwalili wszystko szybko i byle jak bo zaraz mieli inną budowę gdzie już umowę mieli na siebie. Jak myślisz gdzie się bardziej postarają, oczywiście ważniejsza jest dla nich robota, za ktora podpisują się własną firmą. Druga firmą od instalacji, też zatrudniła podwykonawców i chłopaki nie wczuwaja się jakoś szczególnie. Po to jest to forum aby dzielić się doświadczeniami a nie chwalić swój ogonek. Wiele decyzji podjelabym dziś inaczej. Skoro masz firmę co buduje od a do z i ufasz im masz świeże opinie a nie sprzed lat to bierz ich. Wg mnie taniej i lepiej jest kilkoma firmami ale wyjątki potwierdzają regułę.

----------


## forscher

Owszem Kia ma najdłuższą gwarancje, ale tylko na wybrane podzespoły.... ot taki "chłyt" marketingowy rodem z pewnego skeczu o chinskiej zupce z Radomia.  :wink: 

 :wink:

----------


## Artemika

Forcher - sąsiad siedem lat temu budował z firmą a-z, i byli to fachowcy z "łapanki", wynajmowani jak akurat było duzo zleceń. Firma uczciwa bo fuszerki naprawiali, pijących pracownikow zwalniali, budowa trwała znacznie więcej niz w umowie, jasno mi powiedział - nigdy więcej. Oczywiście firmy sa rożne, nie mozna generalizować ale trzeba pamietać ze nastawieni sa na zysk. A na ogromie rzeczy mozna zaoszczędzić po prostu ich nie robiąc bądź wykorzystując gorszej jakości materiały. Takich tematów jest tak duzo ze nie podejmiesz dobrych decyzji podpisujac z nimi umowę. 

Zdecydowanie uważam ze lepszym wyjściem jest inwestor zastępczy. Nie wiem ile to kosztuje ale zakładam ze podobnie a tu człowiek dostanie kasę i nie ma żadnego interesu w tym zeby Cie oszukać.

ps kia ma najdłuższa gwarancje ale co z tego jesli to ściema :wink:

----------


## piotrek0m

> a tak serio to jasne, że jest mnóstwo firmy "od fundamentów pod dach". Jeżeli wszyscy w danej firmie są fachowcami i znają się na swojej działce to firma jest droga. Ale jest dobra, więc trzyma się na rynku.Za porządne wykonanie, skoordynowanie prac, ogarnięcie tematu na pewno trzeba zapłacić. 
> 
> To nie tak, że coś wybrałam i już muszę to chwalić, ale nie stać mnie na dobrą kompleksową firmę....


Firmy budujące domki pod klucz nie mają na stanie wszelakich fachowców, tylko podnajmują osoby zewnętrzne... często szukają przez serwisy internetowe... warto poczytać i się przekonać. Często to będą przypadkowi ludzie, bo np. podnajmowani stali fachowcy mają swoją inną robotę. Spotkałem się z opiniami, że nie wszyscy chcą współpracować z deweloperami, bo oni nie płacą na czas i oszczędzają jak mogą. Wiele fachowców to powiedziało. Jak są dobrzy, to mają robotę i nie muszą szukać fuch przez dewelopera, który im zapłaci po 3 miesiącach i jeszcze coś z wypłaty obetnie. Często jest, że u deweloperów robią przyjezdni z drugiego końca Polski, albo początkujący w fachu, którzy nie mają wyrobionej marki i klientów. Warto mieć to na względzie ...

----------


## Bejaro

Gwarancja na wykonane prace to jedno a na materiał to drugie bo okna to dwa lata można pod paroma warunkami przedłużyć.
Drzwi to dwa lata kocioł też,nastąpi sporna kwestia czy to wina montażu czy czy wada towaru-nie tak łatwo z gwarancji skorzystać,widać to no forum np w wątku o dachach czy oknach.

Każdy kto wystawi fakturę daje gwarancję.

Jest jeszcze kwestia żadna firma nawet największa nie zatrudnia fachowców od wszystkiego okien bram garażowych instalatorów itp.zawsze to podwykonawcy,np akredytowani wszystko jest kwestią umowną ale często jest tak że współpracują z swoimi dostawcami okien czy dachówki i nie chcą  budować z innego materiału.

Pisałeś w innym poście że masz wybrane konkretne rozwiązania producentów-np wybierasz się szukac kominka do firm które się w tym specjalizują więc jednak interesujesz się tematem,u źródła a nie w firmie od A do Z.

Jest jeszcze dla mnie jedna ważna sprawa każdy będzie zachwalał swoje także w sposobie wykonania np instalacji,trzeba porozmawiać z kilkoma i porównać szczegóły wybrać .....

Dobrzy fachowcy nie muszą pracować jako podwykonawcy często nawet stron internetowych nie mają bo pracują z polecenia.

Jak szukałam firmy do tynków np to jedna nawet nie chciała pokazać prac dla dewelopera, niedaleko mnie tylko w domu inwestora prywatnego...
Oni w sezonie pracują dla siebie, a zimą jako podwykonawcy.Zdecydowałam się na inną firmę to tylko przykład.

A co do kierownika budowy z ramienia firmy jeżeli to warunek aby podpisać umowę to należy uciekać,tylko kierownik który przyjmuje obowiązki obowiązki na danej budowie ma prawo wpisać do DB że danych prac nie odbiera, inwestor zastępczy nie zaszkodzi ale własny KB jest niezastąpiony.

Buduję drugi dom pierwszy był deweloperem do SSZ i wykończeniówka jedną firmą,teraz robię jak większość i nie tylko ze względów finansowych.

----------


## Artemika

Bejaro - u mnie było to samo, spotkałam sie z facetem od więźby na jego robocie u dewelopera wlasnie, to kazał mi nawet na to nie patrzeć, ze domów prywatnych tak sie nie robi. Powiedział ze to robi tak jak mu każą ale ze ten dach za piec lat zacznie sie sypać.

----------


## Bejaro

> Bejaro - u mnie było to samo, spotkałam sie z facetem od więźby na jego robocie u dewelopera wlasnie, to kazał mi nawet na to nie patrzeć, ze domów prywatnych tak sie nie robi. Powiedział ze to robi tak jak mu każą ale ze ten dach za piec lat zacznie sie sypać.


Własnie do tego każda tak rozmowa prowadzi też możliwości wprowadzenia zmian zastosowania innych materiałów,czasem jak zobaczysz to dopiero dostrzeżesz pewne elementy,lub ktoś je wskaże.Bardzo dużo można zaplanować z góry ale czasem w trakcie trzeba coś zmienić mnie kierownik budowy też kilka rozwiązań podpowiedział-niby w projekcie też było ok ale zastosowaliśmy inne rozwiązania np nadciągi zamiast podciągów kilka materiałów zastąpiliśmy innymi.

Jeżeli umowa obejmuje wszystko to czasem trudno cokolwiek zmienić.

I nie uwierzę w jakąkolwiek bezproblemową budowę jak nie wykonawca zawali z robotą to materiał nie dojedzie na czas albo dojedzie nie taki model rozmiar itp.Albo pogoda się zepsuje sprzęt popsuje człowiek rozchoruje,prądu zabraknie dojazdu nie będzie.....

Koordynacja prac na budowie to jest kawał roboty może się tym zająć firma ale nie można powiedzieć że tylko tak wyeliminuje to wszystkie błędy.

A podpisanie umowy na całość prac to problemy z  ewentualnym wcześniejszym rozstaniem jak już to tylko na etapy podpisywać po zakończeniu poprzedniego .....

----------


## leila87

> u nas dychę


Dziękuję *PaniKasia* i *Wszamanka* za odpowiedź !  :smile:  I za zrozumienie pytania. Proste pytanie, prosta odpowiedź  :smile:  My wstępne wyceny mamy też w przedziałe 9-10 tys,, więc przynajmniej wiem, że tyle za to wychodzi.

*Quisquis*- stawka za pkt., czyli to oznacza, że za gniazdko, włącznik ? Czy chodzi o coś bardziej enigmatycznego ?


Co do ekip od "wszystkiego", to również się zgadzam, że są "do niczego". Przed rozpoczęciem prac, miałam kilka ofert kompleksowych i były meeega drogie i zawyżone. Nawet 100% droższe niż te na normalnym poziomie. A opinii na necie nie wieli wcale różowych.. 
Ja uważam, że lepiej samemu doglądać budowy i skupić się na tym w możliwie maksymalnym stopniu, by później nie żałować. Są takie święte powiedzenia - "jak kota nie ma, to myszy harcują" itp. i przy budowie sprawdzają się one w 105 %. 
Mojego męża dosłownie kilka razy nie było przy takich ważniejszych momentach i co się później okazywało ? Że majstry zrobiły po swojemu  :smile:

----------


## Artemika

Ja na etapie murów to moze nie doglądam tak mocno, ale przy kluczowych momentach, izolacje, ocieplenie, zbrojenia, kominy trzeba byc zeby zobaczyc czy jest napewno tak jak miało byc, bo pozniej zalane betonem i w sumie nigdy nie dojdziesz co tam było. Kierownika te wołam na kluczowe momenty, bo on nie przyjeżdża sam z siebie, ze dwa razy wpadł tak zobaczyc. Materiały sa tez najróżniejsze, ja nie wyobrażam sobie mieć całej tej wiedzy przed podpisaniem umowy. Jak jest czad cegieł, czytam o cegłach, wybieram w mojej ocenie najlepsze, styropian to samo, izolacje tez, i tak jest masa tych decyzji, nie wiem nawet jak wyglądają umowy generalnych wykonawców ale watpię zeby były tak precyzyjne zeby było wiadomo jakie materiały dokładnie zostaną zastosowane.

----------


## pepa

Witam wszystkich po dluuugiej przerwie  :smile: )
U nas cały czas stan zero i PAnowie po 01.11 mają zacząć mury.
Bylismy w kilku punktach budowlanych i mamy juz niezłą kołomyję.....bo....-
Bylismy pewni ze bedziemy mieć dachowkę.Jednak  po wykopie fundamentow
Okazalo sie ze tam gdzie kopiemy ,byl kiedys staw,nie na calym wykopie ale na 1,5 ścianie.
Jest to również teren dosyc podmokly i grząski)  zaczęłam myśleć nad blachą a to dlatego ze wolałabym miec dom lżejszy niż cięższy.
I teraz wiem ze ...(znowu) nic nie wiem 
Blacha czy dachówka? 
Dachówka czy blacha? 
O koszty jakos strasznie sie nie stresuje- wiadomo ze d.betonowa czesto jest w b.podobnej cenie co do dobrej blachy. 
No wlasnie -co to znaczy dobrej????
Poczytalam na muratorze o blachach i jej rzekomej gwarancji i lekko sie przylamalam.
O mysleniu ze jest gwarancja na 50 lat /w praktyce mozna zapomniec.
A w ogóle nie zastanawiam sie nad tym co lepsze czy dachówka czy blacha bo tutaj jest wybór (raczej)oczywisty.
Chodzi mi o ten ciężar: (((
Mąż oczywiscie twierdzi ze jak zwykle panikuje,ze wieżbę mamy pod dachowke i w ogóle " o co chodzi..?"
Druga sprawa to czy robic papę + deskowanie czy zdecydować sie na membranę np.???
A trzecia sprawa to ....okna,ale ten temat może poczekac, bo do przyszlej wiosny mam jeszcze czas.
Moi Drodzy,prosze napiszcie co Wy wybraliscie ?
Jakie są u Was rozwiązania? Lub jakie będą?

----------


## Artemika

Pepa - a robiliście jakieś badania geotechniczne gruntu? Dlaczego chcesz odchudzać dom? Ja będe robiła na 99% blachę na rąbek bo bardzo mi sie podoba chociaż opinie o niej rożne. To na papę z pełnym deskowaniem.

----------


## merbart

Witam
Ja tylko chciałem zakomunikować, że 2015 jest nie dla mnie. Czekam od lipca na warunki i końca nie widać, jeszcze adaptacja i nasze "fantzje: w projekcie tak więc spokojnie zastanie nas wiosna 2016r. Tym co zaczeli życzę wytrwałości i kasy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## leila87

> Witam wszystkich po dluuugiej przerwie )
> U nas cały czas stan zero i PAnowie po 01.11 mają zacząć mury.
> Bylismy w kilku punktach budowlanych i mamy juz niezłą kołomyję.....bo....-
> Bylismy pewni ze bedziemy mieć dachowkę.Jednak  po wykopie fundamentow
> Okazalo sie ze tam gdzie kopiemy ,byl kiedys staw,nie na calym wykopie ale na 1,5 ścianie.
> Jest to również teren dosyc podmokly i grząski)  zaczęłam myśleć nad blachą a to dlatego ze wolałabym miec dom lżejszy niż cięższy.
> I teraz wiem ze ...(znowu) nic nie wiem 
> Blacha czy dachówka? 
> Dachówka czy blacha? 
> ...



Pepa, dachówka jest ciężka, ale nie aż na tyle, żeby mieć wpływ na osiadanie budynku - wg mnie. Poza tym, ciężar jest jej niebywałą zaletą.

My zdecydowaliśmy się na dachówkę ceramiczną, bo mamy mały, prosty dach i koszty wychodzą porównywalnie do blachy, a jakość zdecydowanie lepsza - i technicznie i wizualnie. Będziemy mieć membranę, opcja z deskowaniem jest dużo droższa podobno.

Okna wybraliśmy 3 szybowe Brugmann.

----------


## leila87

Bocianki, kolejne pytanie techniczne  :smile: 
Na jakim etapie budowy montujecie/montowaliście parapety wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne ? Na jaką szerokość parapetów w środku się zdecydowaliście ?

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc !

----------


## AndrzejSi

Parapety wewnętrzne mam drewniane, montował je stolarz razem ze schodami, blatami w kuchni i podłogami - czyli wykończeniówka. Najwygodniej robić to po malowaniu, bo nie trzeba zabezpieczać  :smile: 
Parapety zewnętrzne najprościej robić przy okazji robienia ocieplenia zewnętrznego.
W środku parapety wystają u mnie 4,5 cm poza ścianę i nie widzę powodu, żeby to zmieniać, choć to oczywiście kwestia gustu.
pozdrawiam!
Andrzej

----------


## Bejaro

Parapety u mnie wewnetrzne z kamienia wystają ok 2 cm to kwestia gustu,montowaliśmy przed gładziami bo trzeba wkuć trochę w ścianę i obrabianie tego po malowaniu wydawało mi się kłopotliwe.Okleiłam kartonami.Zewnętrzne  przy elewacji.

Co do dachu mam dachówkę ceramiczną i membranę bitumiczną takie coś papo menbrama icopal.

Dach zależy jak duży i jakie kto mam priorytety,ja bym zrobiła badania gruntu-my musieliśmy mieć do pozwolenia bo jeżeli grunt jest różnej nośności w zależności od miejsca to osiadanie może być nierówne,można wzmocnić tylko np część fundamentów lub wymienić kawałek gruntu-tu powinien wypowiedzieć się specjalista.

Okna na profilu salamander i podpowiem że warto zamawiać okna w promocji zimowej zaczyna się od listopada już u niektórych producentów z opcją montażu na wiosnę.

----------


## dropsec

Jest! udało się, w końcu jesteśmy także Bociankami 2015 ! Mimo wielu przeszkód formalnych, w piątek rozpoczęliśmy budowę naszego domu  :smile: 
Płyta fundamentowa na szkle piankowym to plan na ten tydzień, oby pogoda dopisała... Zapraszam to relacji także w dzienniku.

----------


## Wszamanka

dropsec, super, powodzenia i pięknej pogody zatem  :smile: 

Co do parapetów, to zewnętrzne najsensowniej wydaje mi się razem z elewacją, tak też u siebie robiłam. A z wewnętrznymi najlepiej dogadać się z tynkarzami. Z tego co się orientowałam to jedni wolą żeby ich nie było, "bo kto pani zagwarantuje że się nigdzie nie zarysuje..?", ja na szczęście trafiłam na takich którzy wolą żeby one już były, bo sobie pięknie i idealnie ich wykończą dając gwarancję na nienaruszony stan parapetów po skończonych pracach. No chyba że mówimy o parapetach drewnianych, to z tymi bym się wstrzymała do etapu "po tynkach".

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

> Używam od 3 lat jednofunkcyjnego z zasobnikiem i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Zasobnik mam 160 litrów, ale gdybym miał teraz kupować to wybrałbym max 120 l. Podgrzanie wody zajmuje piecowi kilka minut, więc nawet jeżeli będą się kąpały po sobie 4 osoby, to ciepłej wody nie zabraknie. 
> 
> Przy wyborze pieca ważne jest, żeby nie wybrać takiego o zbyt dużej mocy, piszę o tym więcej na blogu: latwabudowa.pl.
> 
> Życzę udanych wyborów!


jaką masz moc kotla że grzeje wodę w kilka minut?  :smile: 
my właśnie stoimy przed wyborem pieca

u nas dzisiaj wiekopomna chwila - SSZ! 
od poniedziałku będziemy ocieplać i wchodzi elektryk do środka

----------


## dropsec

*Wszamanka* dzięki, szkoda że nie jestem na etapie takim jak Wy, bo trochę późno zacząłem. Ale za to załapię się na Bocianki 2016  :wink: 
Ps. dla ciekawych, wrzuciłem dziś na dzienniku fotki podbudowy ze szkła piankowego pod płytą.

----------


## letniowoc

Chcę jeszcze raz nawiązać do tematu okien.Czy wszystkie bocianki kupują/kupiły okna 3 szybowe? Czy wszyscy zdecydowali się na ciepły montaż taśmami rozprężnymi? Poleci ktoś dobre okna i monterów z okolic Krakowa?


*Arturo72-*pisałeś nam tutaj,że znasz lepszy sposób na ciepły montaż niż taśmy. Napiszesz co miałeś na myśli?

----------


## immoral

My na pewno okna 3 szybowe z U okna poniżej 1,0 (chyba tylko w jednym oknie się nie uda, ale zobaczymy). Co do montażu to sama nie wiem. raczej warto spróbować, jak tego firma nie spieprzy to będzie dobrze.

A Arturo to chyba ostatnio nick zmienił....  :Confused:

----------


## AndrzejSi

> jaką masz moc kotla że grzeje wodę w kilka minut? 
> my właśnie stoimy przed wyborem pieca
> 
> u nas dzisiaj wiekopomna chwila - SSZ! 
> od poniedziałku będziemy ocieplać i wchodzi elektryk do środka


Piec ma moc 14 kW. Sprzedawcy często wciskają (przynajmniej mi próbowali) piec niemal dwukrotnie za duży do faktycznych potrzeb... Policz w ten sposób: 14 kW to 7 czajników działających jednocześnie  :smile:  A Ty nie potrzebujesz do kąpieli wrzątku, tylko mieszanki ciepłej wody z zasobnika (powiedzmy 50 stopni) i zimnej wody... Więcej o wyborze pieca piszę tutaj: http://www.latwabudowa.pl/2015/10/ce...grzewanie.html

----------


## Wszamanka

Mam już tynki, kolejny etap za mną  :big grin:  

okna zamawialiśmy 3 szybowe, U dla całego okna od 0,73 do 0,84. Zamawialiśmy z ciepłym montażem, ale w efekcie końcowym wyszło tak, że taśmy są tylko od środka. W czasie wymiany okien już ekipa od elewacji działała, przepływ informacji u nich nie zadziałał i pospieszyli się z obklejaniem okien od zewnątrz tak że na taśmy nie zostało miejsca. Jedni i drudzy powiedzieli, że lepiej będzie zostawić jak jest niż na siłę robić cały ciepły montaż. Od wewnątrz są też ciepłe podkłady podparapetowe.

----------


## Ktosik

> *Arturo72-*pisałeś nam tutaj,że znasz lepszy sposób na ciepły montaż niż taśmy. Napiszesz co miałeś na myśli?





> A Arturo to chyba ostatnio nick zmienił....


Sądzę,że już pogrzebany za życia(wirtualnego)  :wink: 



> Zauważyłem gdzieś przypadkiem, że Arturo72 też (znowu?) dostał bana -- zaglądałem do jego historii i też nie wiem za co.

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

bocianki ocieplacie się jeszcze w tym roku?
do nas wchodzi ekipa w przyszłym tygodniu, elektryk odradza, mam mieszane uczucia, ale i tak już styro zamówiony

----------


## inż.maliniak

> bocianki ocieplacie się jeszcze w tym roku?
> do nas wchodzi ekipa w przyszłym tygodniu, elektryk odradza, mam mieszane uczucia, ale i tak już styro zamówiony


...nie ma na co czekać trzeba działać  :wink:  elektryk niech się zajmie przewodami  :big tongue:

----------


## letniowoc

My z ociepleniem czekamy do wiosny,najpierw chcemy wykonać prace mokre wewnątrz tj.tynki,wylewki.

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

pogoda jest póki co ok, oby tak dalej...
elektryk pewnie niezadowolony bo mu garaż styro zawalimy  :wink: 
no nic powiedziało się A, trzeba powiedzieć B

----------


## leila87

My też na wiosnę z ociepleniem. Jak się teraz wszystko "zamknie", to wilgoć nie będzie miała gdzie uciekać, dlatego czekamy do wiosny.

----------


## Wszamanka

Ja ocieplenie robiłam przed tynkami i wylewkami, z tym że mury miałam wyschnięte solidnie, paręnaście lat się suszyły  :wink:  Zależało mi na ociepleniu przed zimą, nastawiłam się że rano będę jeździć uchylać okna, wieczorem zamykać. A potem, jak już przyjdzie na to czas, rozrusza się podłogówkę i powinno być ok.

----------


## PaniKasia

Cześć, u nas są niestety okna dwuszybowe i to chyba była zła decyzja :sad:  bałam się 3 szyb z uwagi na szpros wiedeński ale teraz myślę, że nie wpłynęło by to jednak zbytnio na ich estetykę. Elewacja prawie gotowa, najgorsze, że tynk położony, a brak drzwi zewnętrznych będą dopiero za około 2 tygodnie, ale nasz wykonawca od wykańczania ma pomysł jak to ogarnąć aby było dobrze. Oby. Kuchnia ma przyjechać w grudniu, czekamy na ofertę od kafelkarzy. Po zimie przeprowadzka.

----------


## dropsec

> *Arturo72-*pisałeś nam tutaj,że znasz lepszy sposób na ciepły montaż niż taśmy. Napiszesz co miałeś na myśli?


Ostatnio ktoś mi sprzedał taki pomysł, co o nim sądzicie... poszerzyć otwory okienne o 10-11 cm i na około na całej szerokości obłożyć styrodurem i mocno przykołkować. Byłby to wtedy montaż w ścianie budynku a nie poza na dyblach.

----------


## letniowoc

> Ostatnio ktoś mi sprzedał taki pomysł, co o nim sądzicie... poszerzyć otwory okienne o 10-11 cm i na około na całej szerokości obłożyć styrodurem i mocno przykołkować. Byłby to wtedy montaż w ścianie budynku a nie poza na dyblach.


My tak właśnie robimy, dokoła otworu okiennego przyklejamy 5 cm styroduru i w taką ramę będzie osadzone okno. Ale czy właśnie taki sposób Arturo miał na myśli? I chyba odpuścimy sobie montaż warstwowy tymi spec taśmami...

----------


## Ktosik

Nie sądzę,że to miał na myśli.
Kiedyś swego czasu zaproponował takie rozwiązanie:
http://www.e-izolacje.pl/a/4859,okna...rawie-pasywnym
I nie spotkało się to z aprobatą fachmanów od okien,nie pamiętam już czemu.

Zamiennikiem taśm paroizolacyjnych i paroprzepuszczalnych jest montaż z użyciem taśm rozprężnych lub odpowiednie "uszczelnienie" i odpowiedni montaż  listw przyokiennych.
Ciężko mi jest znaleźć teraz schemat takiego montażu ale jakieś 3-4 lata temu było to poruszane i pokazywane w tematach okiennych.

----------


## dropsec

> My tak właśnie robimy, dokoła otworu okiennego przyklejamy 5 cm styroduru i w taką ramę będzie osadzone okno. Ale czy właśnie taki sposób Arturo miał na myśli? I chyba odpuścimy sobie montaż warstwowy tymi spec taśmami...


Kiedy planujecie to wykonać? Fajnie byłoby gdybyście podzielili się zdjęciami i wskazówkami tuż po. Jak dla mnie ma to duży sens logiczny, ale ciekaw jestem jak to wyjdzie w praktyce.

----------


## letniowoc

Częściowo robiliśmy w weekend. Wskazówek jako takich nie ma, bo robota jest bardzo prosta: ze styroduru (my kupiliśmy xps drapany, podobno lepiej klej trzyma) grubości 5 cm wycinasz paski odpowiadające szerokości otworu okiennego i obklejasz otwór zwracając uwagę żeby było równo. Okno zyskuje ciepłe obramowanie  :smile:

----------


## pieciornik

Duża firma budująca domy prefabrykowane, szkieletowe montuje w ten sposób wszystkie okna a prawie wszystkie inwestycje sa w Niemczech więc coś w tym musi być. podpytam znajomego budowlańca, który tam pracuje jak to montują

----------


## mamanaetacie

W tym roku udało nam się dopiero kupić działkę, ale już wkrótce chcemy rozpocząć budowę!  Okolica jest piękna.Jest przedszkole,szkoła, sklep MODEROWANO do lasku blisko i do miasta też ok. 20 minut drogi. Nie mogę się doczekać, chociaż wiem, że to nie wcale takie proste, jak się wydaje. Jestem podekscytowana chociaż nie wiem czego się spodziewać...Trzymajcie kciuki, żeby wszystko poszło dobrze!

----------


## dropsec

*pieciornik* - czekam więc na odpowiedź jaką uzyskasz, koniecznie daj znać!  :smile: 

*mamanaetacie* - Fajnie, cieszymy się z Tobą, ale z tym linkiem to jakaś reklama na zlecenie ?  :big tongue:

----------


## mania_ania

Bocianki mam pytanie jak rozwiązywaliście problem śmieci na budowie?
Zbliżamy się do końca i zamówieliśmy kontener, okazało sie jednak że i 3 konternery będzie za mało! DRAMAT, pełno styropianu i innych odpadów pobudowlanych. Nasz błąd, że nie ustalaliśmy w zasadzie z żadnym wykonawcą, aby zabierali ze sobą śmieci.
Wszystko co papierowe (po tynku, klejach cemencie) spaliliśmy, ale zostało mnóstwo innych śmieci.

dlatego radzę wszystkim, którzy zaczynają budowę, aby z każdym wykonawcą ustalali co będzie z wyprodukowanymi przez nimi śmiećmi. Chyba, ze wszyscy tak robią a tylko ja nie pomyślałam  :bash:

----------


## jerrry1

Ja u siebie sprzątam na bierząco.
Praktycznie codziennie lub etapami coś zamiatałem, paliłem czy zbierałem w worki i wywoziłem.

----------


## mania_ania

NO WŁAŚNIE, czyli jesteśmy bezmyślni jednak
niby ciągle powtarzaliśmy, że trzeba wywozić na bieżąca, ale jakoś nic z tego nie wyszło...




> Ja u siebie sprzątam na bierząco.
> Praktycznie codziennie lub etapami coś zamiatałem, paliłem czy zbierałem w worki i wywoziłem.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Ja u siebie sprzątam na bierząco.
> Praktycznie codziennie lub etapami coś zamiatałem, paliłem czy zbierałem w worki i wywoziłem.


Budujecie dom za setki tysięcy złotych, a odpady palicie ! 
Współczuję sąsiadom... kontener kosztuje 300 złotych. Śmieci można na bieżąco (przez Z z kropką) pakować w duże worki i wywozić do śmietników w miejscu zamieszkania. Nie jest to podrzucanie śmieci, bo za nie i tak płacimy stałą kwotę. Ale palić ...

----------


## kjuta

u mnie kontener do 5,5 tony kosztuje prawie 600 zł 
*mania ania* ja właśnie 3 kontener w tej chwili realizuje, miałam niby z wykonawcą powiedziane, że ma wysprzątać, ciągle się o to podpytywałam, a on cągle odpowiadał, że na koniec etapu, ta... wziął i wypiął dupę i wyparł się sprzątania, nie miałam tego w umowie na piśmie, on jedynie powymiatał mi z pomieszczeń wszystkie śmieci na zewnątrz, a stos gruzu, który systematycznie podlewał resztkami betonu z pompy czy resztkami zapraw, klejów, mi pozostawił, mąż musiał skombinować młot udarowy, aby wszystko porozdrabniać i powrzucać do kontenerów, prawie dwa kontenery to gruz, resztki pociętej silki, odpady z dachówek

o kwestię sprzątania jestem już mądrzejsza z kolejnymi ekipami, człowiek całe życie się uczy, a już braku  zaufania do słów : będzie pani zadowolona, to już w ogóle

----------


## PaniKasia

U nas ekipa od SSO wszystko po sobie uprzątnęła, dopiero teraz zamówiliśmy pierwszy kontener i chyba na tym jednym się zakończy.  Zobaczymy jeszcze ile śmieci zostawi po sobie etap wykończeniówki ale tu nie powinno być dramatycznie. Jakiego ja babola popełniłam przy jednej umowie! Nie dopilnowałam kar umownych i to był strzał w kolano, ekipa leci w kulki, kotłownie robią 2 miesiąc, wczoraj mieli wznowić roboty pojechaliśmy z mężem zobaczyć jak im idzie, a tam zamiast zbiornika cwu galmet mam jakiś kospel. Nikt nie raczył zadzwonić i spytać czy może być inny niż w umowie, mają go wymienić na galmet ale to zapewne znowu odwlecze koniec ich prac. Fecet mówi" ojej no faktycznie zapomniałem zadzwonić ale ten kospel jest lepszy "  :bash:

----------


## mother_nature

Sprawdź czy jest sens wymieniać Galmet na Kospel, bo czytałam, że Kospel to jeden z lepszych i taki też do siebie do domu będę kupować.

----------


## PaniKasia

Mother_nature no właśnie ja niewiele informacji znalazłam na temat kospela, przed podpisaniem umowy analizowaliśmy dobór sprzętów i instalator zachwalał galmet i mówił, że absolutnie naj, a tu bez konsultacji z nami instaluje nam inny zasobnik. Ja jestem otwarta na rozmowy i może i by mnie przekonał ale nie po fakcie. Totalnie straciłam do typa zaufanie bo na każdym kroku jest z nim problem. Ups zapomniałem panstwu powiedzieć że macie tanszy zasobnik. Poza tym miał u producentów zamawiać wszystko pod nas, i pompę mamy z sierpnia 2015 a  kospel wrzesien 2014 więc pewnie wytarmosił go na jakiejś promocji bo gdzieś zalegał. Nie wiem sama. Może się czepiam ale typ mnie wnerwia.  Zamawiamy podłogi, finish deska czas oczekiwania 7 tygodni. Ale terminy!

----------


## Wszamanka

ma może ktoś wzór umowy na wykonanie podłogówki i kotłowni? lenistwo mnie dopadło straszne i nie chce mi się szukać...  :oops:

----------


## leila87

> Mam już tynki, kolejny etap za mną  
> 
> okna zamawialiśmy 3 szybowe, U dla całego okna od 0,73 do 0,84. Zamawialiśmy z ciepłym montażem, ale w efekcie końcowym wyszło tak, że taśmy są tylko od środka. W czasie wymiany okien już ekipa od elewacji działała, przepływ informacji u nich nie zadziałał i pospieszyli się z obklejaniem okien od zewnątrz tak że na taśmy nie zostało miejsca. Jedni i drudzy powiedzieli, że lepiej będzie zostawić jak jest niż na siłę robić cały ciepły montaż. Od wewnątrz są też ciepłe podkłady podparapetowe.


Wszamanko, i na jakiej stawce zamknęliście się z tynkami - rzeczywiście nie przekroczyło 20 zł/m2 ? Na jakie tynki się zdecydowaliście ?

Ogólnie, które tynki są lepsze - cementowo wapienne, czy gipsowe ? Ciekawa jestem Waszej opinii. Gipsowych chyba nie trzeba szpachlować, a to jednak kawał roboty odpada.

Czy tynkowanie w zimie, zaraz po elektryku ma sens ? U nas przypadłoby to na drugą połowę grudnia ..

----------


## Wszamanka

leila, za tynki wyszło 20zł/m2 bez paru groszy. Z tym, że ściany były mega krzywe, miejscami tego tynku musiało iść sporo.  2 spore ściany musiały być robione na dwa razy, żeby było równo i trwale, więc też dwa razy robocizna za nie. Tynki mam cementowo wapienne, mieszane na budowie, rzucane z maszyny. Mój tynkarz twierdził, że takie są lepsze niż przereklamowane mieszanki z worka, a do tego dużo tańsze bo nie ma takiego marketingu.  Tynków gipsowych nie chciałam, nie podoba mi się lustrzanie gładka ściana, a do tego uważać na każde wgniecenie to nie dla mnie :smile:  Dużo też zrobił argument, nie wiem czy prawdziwy, że cementowo wapienne dodatkowo wzmocnią ściany  :wink:  a że mój  budynek stary i lichy, to sama rozumiesz..  :smile:  Na koniec tynk był filcowany, i teraz jest na tyle gładki, że już nie będę dawała gładzi. Zagruntuje się solidnie i potem farby/płytki i można mieszkać ;D

leila, jeżeli w grudniu nie będzie mrozów to tynkuj, szkoda czasu, a to cholerstwo musi schnąć długo :smile:

----------


## zaś tam ktosik

> ma może ktoś wzór umowy na wykonanie podłogówki i kotłowni? lenistwo mnie dopadło straszne i nie chce mi się szukać...


Nie ma czegoś takiego jak wzór umowy na w/w.
Po prostu podłogówka ma być wykonana wg projektu i tu jest Wasz problem bo sądzę,że szczena opada i Wam i wykonawcom o co chodzi z projektem  :wink: 
A więc projekt podłogówki powinien obejmować rozstaw rurek obliczony wg każdego pomieszczenia osobno zależnie od start ciepła i konkretnej temperatury zasilania.I to jest pierwszy i podstawowy  i raczej ostatni punkt jeśli chodzi Wam o taką umowę bo reszta wychodzi własnie z tego projektu  :smile: 
A więc,rzucić wykonawcy hasło że podłogówka ma być wykonana wg projektu,jak zrobi wielkie oczy to takiego ciaracha odpuścić sobie a jak każe zrobić projekt wg własnym zakresie to albo odpuścić bo też nie jest kumaty albo zrobic projekt i nadzorować wykonanie wg projektu.
"kotłownia" nie mam pojęcia o co chodzi,dla mnie to pomieszczenie w którym powinien się znajdować kocioł,nie mam takowego to za bardzo nie podpowiem jaka powinna być na to uwowa ale sadzę że przy SSO to się robi  :wink:

----------


## zaś tam ktosik

> Ogólnie, które tynki są lepsze - cementowo wapienne, czy gipsowe ? Ciekawa jestem Waszej opinii. Gipsowych chyba nie trzeba szpachlować, a to jednak kawał roboty odpada.


Zdecydowanie polecam gisowe z tym,że z twardego gipsu,kiedyś był takim tynkiem jedynie Knauf Diamant teraz chyba jest więcej takich tynków.
Dobrze zrobiony jest jak szkło,od razu pod malowanie i u mnie tak było.Koszt to 21,60zł/m2  ale materiał był mój.

----------


## leila87

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi ! Czy do łazienki rownież nadaje się ten tynk gipsowy, czy do mokrych pomieszczeń raczej obligatoryjnie powinien iść cementowo wapienny ?
Stawki mieliście dobre, ja pierwszą wycenę mam na 24 zł/m2. Różnica spora ..

----------


## Wszamanka

Ktosiku, mówiąc kotłownia miałam na myśli piec gazowy, zasobnik na wodę, wszystkie rurki które to ze sobą połączą, i inne elementy niezbędne do działania ogrzewania i przygotowania cieplej wody. Taki kobiecy skrót myślowy  :wink: 
A co do umów, to się z tobą nie zgodzę. Sam projekt nie wystarczy. Trzeba jeszcze ustalić czas realizacji, koszt, sprawę zebrania śmieci po pracy i parę innych. Wyobraź sobie, że nie dogrywasz sprawy posprzątania po skończonej pracy ekipy od ocieplenia, i zostawiają ci cały bałagan styropianowy pod domem, bo przecież tego nie mieli w umowie  :smile:  Wiesz, ja wolę mieć to wszystko na piśmie, żeby potem nie było niespodzianek.


Leila, a jesteś zdecydowana na gipsowy, czy rozważasz też cem-wap? Ja przed podjęciem decyzji naczytałam się wiele i dobrego i złego o jednym jak i o drugim, i w efekcie koćcowym decydujące okazały się względy estetyczne :wink:  Jedni lubią ściany idealnie gładkie aż szklano lustrzane, ja wolę drobniutką fakturę cementowych.
A co do stawek poszukaj może ekipy bardziej oddalonej od miasta, moi dojeżdżali 40km. Ci wprawdzie byli polecani i nie bardzo szukałam innych, ale tak jakoś mi się kojarzy że ze dwie ekipy z okolicy miały sporo wyższe ceny.

Edit:
Udało mi się przekonać męża do instalacji zmiękczacza wody  :smile:  jupi  :smile:

----------


## zaś tam ktosik

> Dziękuję za odpowiedzi ! Czy do łazienki rownież nadaje się ten tynk gipsowy, czy do mokrych pomieszczeń raczej obligatoryjnie powinien iść cementowo wapienny ?
> Stawki mieliście dobre, ja pierwszą wycenę mam na 24 zł/m2. Różnica spora ..


Zdecydowanie polecam,bo sprawdzona firma :
http://pphulizon.com/
Stosunkowo nie daleko macie,ja za robociznę płaciłem 15zł/m2 a Diamanta kupowałem we własnym zakresie.
W łazienkach mam gipsowy też z tym,że na "szorstko",od 3 lat bez problemu.

----------


## leila87

Dziękuję za namiar Zaś tam Ktosik, ale z Nowego Sącza pewnie nie chciałoby im się jechać  :smile: 
A czy pamiętasz cenę za tego knaufa ? Ile worków tynków wchodzi na m2 ? Jaka jest ich wydajność ?

Wszamanka, my chyba wolimy ściany gładziutkie  :smile:  Teraz, w mieszkaniu w bloku, to ciężko chociaż jeden kawałek ściany gładziutki znaleść, więc chcielibyśmy w domu mieć coś na odmianę  :smile:  Aczkolwiek takie chropowate ściany podobają mi się np. w wiatrołapie, czy holu, także może tam zastosujemy te cementowe ?

Poruszę jeszcze jeden temat, który jest u nas na topie - będziecie decydować się na alarm ? Jakiego rzędu są to koszty ? Elektryk zaproponował nam kable pod alarm, jako standard, ale byliśmy lekko zdezorientowani, bo w ogóle tego nie planowaliśmy. I tak się zastanawiam, czy warto i czy nas będzie na to stać ..,

----------


## Wszamanka

Kable pod alarm mamy rozciągnięte, ale co i jak dokladnie to nie wiem, temat zostawilam mężowi. Ale to tak przyszlościowo raczej, teraz pwnie kasy na to zabraknie.

----------


## zaś tam ktosik

> Dziękuję za namiar Zaś tam Ktosik, ale z Nowego Sącza pewnie nie chciałoby im się jechać 
> A czy pamiętasz cenę za tego knaufa ? Ile worków tynków wchodzi na m2 ? Jaka jest ich wydajność ?


Jak pod Gliwice im się chciało jechać to tym bardziej do Krakowa podjadą,ogólnie na Śląsku wtedy robili kilkoma ekipami  :wink: 
Zabij mnie ale nie pamiętam ile worków kupowałem,musialbym odszukać fakturę ale niezbyt mi się chcę  :wink:  Cena z tego co pamiętam  to było nie całe 21zł za worek ale ile worków na ile m2 tego za cholerę nie przypomnę sobie  :smile: 
Grubość tynku to max.1cm

----------


## Waga 13

Witajcie, rozważamy kwestię ogrzewania. Mamy w projekcie na eko groszek ale może zmienić na gaz płynny? Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć ile wydam na ogrzewanie domu o powierzchni 114 m?

----------


## Myjk

> Witajcie, rozważamy kwestię ogrzewania. Mamy w projekcie na eko groszek ale może zmienić na gaz płynny? Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć ile wydam na ogrzewanie domu o powierzchni 114 m?


Napisz co planujesz, jaka wentylacja, jakie okna, jakie ocieplenie. Domek masz fajny energooszczędna bryła. Doczytałem, że mury już sterczą, ale jeszcze masz czas. Przy takim metrażu, nawet bez znacznego ocieplenia, nie ma się co pchać w węgiel.

----------


## leila87

> Jak pod Gliwice im się chciało jechać to tym bardziej do Krakowa podjadą,ogólnie na Śląsku wtedy robili kilkoma ekipami 
> Zabij mnie ale nie pamiętam ile worków kupowałem,musialbym odszukać fakturę ale niezbyt mi się chcę  Cena z tego co pamiętam  to było nie całe 21zł za worek ale ile worków na ile m2 tego za cholerę nie przypomnę sobie 
> Grubość tynku to max.1cm


A, to rzeczywiście  :smile:  Do Krakowa jednak bliżej  :smile:  Ale nikt telefonu tam nie odbiera u nich .. No nic, jednak bardzo dziękuję za namiar  :smile: 


Bocianki, mam kilka nowych zagwostek. Proszę o pomoc !
- kiedy najlepiej wykonać kominek ? Kto zajmuje się wykonywaniem obudowy kominka ?
- co rozbić, żeby tynk nie pękał na wysokości murłaty ? To chyba dość powszechny problem  :sad: 
- czy lepsze jest ogrodzenie z siatki, czy panelowe ? Co wychodzi taniej ? Czy wykop pod podmurówkę trzeba zrobić głęboko ? Czy trzeba go zazbroić ?
- czy ktoś ma doświadczenia z wykonywaniem pergoli ?

Z góry dzięki za wszelkie wskazówki i opinie !
Pozdrowionka

----------


## leila87

> Witajcie, rozważamy kwestię ogrzewania. Mamy w projekcie na eko groszek ale może zmienić na gaz płynny? Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć ile wydam na ogrzewanie domu o powierzchni 114 m?


Wg mnie, wszystko lepsze niż węgiel. Trzeba dbać o środowisko i jakość powietrza, które wdychamy.

----------


## mother_nature

Też tak uważam. Do tego ustawienie parametrów i obsługa pieca na ekogroszek to jakaś katastrofa, zależy jaki węgiel się kupi. Teraz mamy koszmarek z Wesołej, który spieka się w bryły. Ale to stary dom, mieszkamy w nim tymczasowo.

----------


## pepa

I ja,jako użytkownik groszku tez stanowczo odradzam ekogroszek .
Akurat z obsługą pieca sobie radzilismy ale.....piec byl schowany w kącie w kotlowni. .....na parterze......jedne drzwi drugie trzecie i czwarte......odgradzaly nas od niego a i tak na Ipiętrze syf i jeszcze raz syf. Malowalam ściany co 2 lata bo czarno bylo ....."fest" ....
Za dobry piec tez trzeba zaplacic ,my zaplacilismy z podajnikiem TYLKO grubo ponad 7000 zł.
Ekogroszek- porażka jak dla mnie. 
Ciepłej zimy tak w ogóle wszystkim Wam życzę: )

----------


## zaś tam ktosik

> Bocianki, mam kilka nowych zagwostek. Proszę o pomoc !
> - kiedy najlepiej wykonać kominek ? Kto zajmuje się wykonywaniem obudowy kominka ?


Ja robiłem kominek na samym końcu.
Obudowy robią z reguły firmy zajmujące się sprzedażą wkładów kominkowych.
Ale jak ktoś by chciał oszczędzić kupę kasy to taka obudowa jest bardzo prosta w wykonaniu we dwie osoby,na forum jest wiele tego typu przykładów.
M.in mój czyli obudowa z płyt akumulacyjnych:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5938609
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5948133
a tu na gotowo a co najważniejsze wszystko "temi ręcami"  :wink: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6071183




> - czy lepsze jest ogrodzenie z siatki, czy panelowe ? Co wychodzi taniej ? Czy wykop pod podmurówkę trzeba zrobić głęboko ? Czy trzeba go zazbroić ?


Również posłużę się swoim przykładem  :wink: 
Taniej wychodzi ogrodzenie z siatki.Nie robiłem i nie wylewałem podmurówki a kupiłem gotowe "podmurówki" 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6021785
Prosto,szybko i tanio  :smile: 



> - co rozbić, żeby tynk nie pękał na wysokości murłaty ? To chyba dość powszechny problem


Odpowiednio wykonać "połączenie" a właściwie nie łączenie poprzez odpowiednie taśmy.
Na forum pokazany jest sposób jak to zrobić a i odpowiednie taśmy są polecane.
Nie będę opisywał jak bo nie siedzę w tym za dobrze ale ładnie jest to wytłumaczone,połączenie ślizgowe a taśmy tuff-tape.

Kurde,miałem już nie pisać...ale sentyment pozostał  :wink: 

Ale cieszy fakt,że już sporo osób,nawet świeżych Bocianków wie,że wegiel to samo zło  :big grin:

----------


## kalkulatorek

Mam pytanie bo wiosną planuje wylewki i tynki ale myślałem, żeby jeszcze w tym roku zamówić bramę i drzwi. Jakie drzwi wstawialiście do garażu czy kotłowni? Zastanawiam się nad faktem drzwi do kotłowni - o ile drzwi wejściowe i brama wiadomo - to mam problem z drzwiami zewnętrznymi do kotłowni.

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

> Wszamanko, i na jakiej stawce zamknęliście się z tynkami - rzeczywiście nie przekroczyło 20 zł/m2 ? Na jakie tynki się zdecydowaliście ?
> 
> Ogólnie, które tynki są lepsze - cementowo wapienne, czy gipsowe ? Ciekawa jestem Waszej opinii. Gipsowych chyba nie trzeba szpachlować, a to jednak kawał roboty odpada.
> 
> Czy tynkowanie w zimie, zaraz po elektryku ma sens ? U nas przypadłoby to na drugą połowę grudnia ..


rozmawiałam z kilkoma firmami od tynków i jedna firma tylko nie za bardzo chce się podjąć robieni tynków w grudniu
najlepsza cena jaką usłyszałam to 26zl/m2, jesli z filcowaniem to +6zł

my już mamy elektrykę rozciągniętą, w tym tygodniu wchodzi hydraulik, fajnie by było od razu zrobić tynki, ale ekipa dopiero około 10 grudnia ma czas, ciekawe jakie będą wtedy temperatury :/
no mam dylemat

no i pojawiała się wsrod ekip opinia ze teraz jesienią/zimą gipsowych się nie robi

----------


## leila87

B


> Ja robiłem kominek na samym końcu.
> Obudowy robią z reguły firmy zajmujące się sprzedażą wkładów kominkowych.
> Ale jak ktoś by chciał oszczędzić kupę kasy to taka obudowa jest bardzo prosta w wykonaniu we dwie osoby,na forum jest wiele tego typu przykładów.
> M.in mój czyli obudowa z płyt akumulacyjnych:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5938609
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5948133
> a tu na gotowo a co najważniejsze wszystko "temi ręcami" 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6071183
> 
> ...




Dziękuję bardzo zaś tam Ktosik za odpowiedź !  :smile:  Dziennik masz bardzo obszerny, co nieco poczytałam  :smile:  Powiedz mi proszę, czy te silikaty pod wkład kominkowy leżą na wylewce, czy pod kominkiem wylewki nie robiłeś ? Coś tam doczytałam o betonie 30 cm, pod którym masz styropian, ale nie do końca rozumiem tą technikę, także będę wdzięczna za wyjaśnienie powszechniejszymi sformułowaniami  :smile: 

Co do siatki ogrodzeniowej, to jakiej wysokości ją masz - 1,25 m czy wyższą ?

----------


## leila87

> rozmawiałam z kilkoma firmami od tynków i jedna firma tylko nie za bardzo chce się podjąć robieni tynków w grudniu
> najlepsza cena jaką usłyszałam to 26zl/m2, jesli z filcowaniem to +6zł
> 
> my już mamy elektrykę rozciągniętą, w tym tygodniu wchodzi hydraulik, fajnie by było od razu zrobić tynki, ale ekipa dopiero około 10 grudnia ma czas, ciekawe jakie będą wtedy temperatury :/
> no mam dylemat
> 
> no i pojawiała się wsrod ekip opinia ze teraz jesienią/zimą gipsowych się nie robi



Małydomek, a czy uargumentowali jakoś, dlaczego jesienią nie robi się gipsowych tynków ?

Z naszych rozmów z tynkarzami wynikało, że temperatura na zewnątrz nie może spaść poniżej -5 st. - wtedy nie robią. Ogólnie temperatura w środku musi być na plusie, w razie potrzeby grzeją nagrzewnicą. 

Nie spotkałam się z odmową pracy w grudniu, jedyne co, to każdy tynkarz podkreślał znaczenie temperatury.

Co do ceny, to spróbuj jeszcze coś poszukać - my wynegocjowaliśmy 23 zł/m2. Tynkarze nie mają teraz sezonu, więc warto im to przypominać  :smile:  

A dopytam jeszcze, co to jest filcowanie ?  :smile:

----------


## Wszamanka

Przy moich tynkach cementowych, ściana nie filcowana w łazience gdzie będą płytki jest jakby z rysami, taka mało idealna. W pomieszczeniach pod farbę, po filcowaniu, są na tyle gładkie, że można malować bez szpachlowania i dodatkowego gładzenia. Tak po kobiecemu tłumacząc :wink:  A technicznie to na koniec jeszcze taką pacą filcową zacierali ściany, żeby gładkie były  :wink:   :big grin:

----------


## MadziulaPM

Co do ogrodzenia, to zamiast podmurówki fajne sprawdza się panel z płotu betonowego- wkopuje sie go na odpowiednią głębokość- tanio i szybko.
My planujemy w ten sposób las w okół domku ogrodzić- ogrodzenie panelowe + słupki metalowe zabetonowane i ten panel betonowy wkopany w ziemie zamiast podmurówki. Przód domku pewnie jakimś ładniejszym ogrodzeniem metalowym siekniemy  :smile: 

U nas pierwsze murłaty położone, okna -  brugman bluevolution cośtam air??nie pamiętam dokładnie ale zaokrąglone pięknie, 3 szybówki, ciepła ramka i cena fajna  :smile:  jednak będzie w kolorze winchester w środku zamarzyły się białe :smile:   Zamówione, mają przybyć na początku grudnia :smile: 

Fajnie poczytać, że już tynki ach :smile: 
My ustawiamy sobie ścianki działowe- jeszcze kilka drobnych zmian nam wyszło :smile:  Mąż kanalizę i hydraulikę już  podłącza  :smile:  Kabelki zakupione , miejsca na gniazdka oznaczone  :smile:

----------


## PaniKasia

Cześć, mam pytanie odnośnie protokołu wygrzewania podłóg nie mam tego w umowie ze swoim instalatorem, a firma w której zamawiam deski podlogowe twierdzi że instalator ma obowiązek to wykonać. Ktoś coś wie na ten temat? Wszamanka ostatnio pytałaś o gotową umowę dla instalacji CO, jak widać warto pomyśleć jeszcze o tym protokole i cholernych karach umownych :wink:

----------


## śliwcok

Witam Pytanko Budowal ktos z Poroterm DRYFIX Warto?

----------


## mother_nature

mkasia buduje, tylko ostatnio rzadko bywa na tym forum. Twierdzi, że warto, ale na produktach z zakładu produkcyjnego "Dobre".

----------


## m*kasia

Wywołana, do odpowiedzi przez* mother*, postanowiłam się Wam objawić  :smile:  I mimo że piszę tego posta 5 raz, bo jakiś error forum wyskakuje, nie tracę nadziei, że w końcu go doda  :big grin:  

Owszem, ja buduję w dryfixie i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Nasz dom powstaje naszymi ręcami (dwie pary rąk, moje i męza), wystawienie ścian parteru zajęło nam ok 70 godzin. Ściankę kolankową na 3 pustaki stawialiśmy w 4 godziny  :wink: . I żeby nie było, wcale się nie spieszymy, to po prostu tak sprawnie idzie  :smile: 

Tak jak pisała *mother,* warto dopilnować, żeby dryfix pochodził z cegielni w Dobrem. Nam ostatnie dwie palety trafiły się z Oleśnicy i na jakości jakieś -100%  :wink: 


*Śliwcok*, na priv cosik Ci przesłałam, zerknij  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Dziękuję bardzo zaś tam Ktosik za odpowiedź !  Dziennik masz bardzo obszerny, co nieco poczytałam  Powiedz mi proszę, czy te silikaty pod wkład kominkowy leżą na wylewce, czy pod kominkiem wylewki nie robiłeś ? Coś tam doczytałam o betonie 30 cm, pod którym masz styropian, ale nie do końca rozumiem tą technikę, także będę wdzięczna za wyjaśnienie powszechniejszymi sformułowaniami 
> 
> Co do siatki ogrodzeniowej, to jakiej wysokości ją masz - 1,25 m czy wyższą ?


W końcu mogę odpowiedzieć jak Bóg przykazał  :wink: 
Obudowa jak i wkład stoi na wylewce 9cm z miksorketa pod którą nie ma izolacji tylko jest...25cm żelbetu  :smile: 
Czyli jako fundament mam izolowaną płytę fundamentową zamiast ław.Taka wanna z twardego styro,w niej jest zrobione zbrojenie i do takiej wanny był wlewany beton.Na płycie nie mam izolacji,przyszła bezpośrednio wylewka dla nią.
Siatkę mam wys.1,25m




> Cześć, mam pytanie odnośnie protokołu wygrzewania podłóg nie mam tego w umowie ze swoim instalatorem, a firma w której zamawiam deski podlogowe twierdzi że instalator ma obowiązek to wykonać. Ktoś coś wie na ten temat? Wszamanka ostatnio pytałaś o gotową umowę dla instalacji CO, jak widać warto pomyśleć jeszcze o tym protokole i cholernych karach umownych


Instalator nie ma obowiązku zajmować się wygrzewaniem podłogi ponieważ trwa ona ok miesiąca a poza tym,nie zawsze jest czym wygrzać tą podłogę po zamontowaniu rurek wodnego ogrzewania  :smile: 
Wygrzewanie podłogi jest w gestii samego inwestora.

----------


## fotohobby

> Cześć, mam pytanie odnośnie protokołu wygrzewania podłóg nie mam tego w umowie ze swoim instalatorem, a firma w której zamawiam deski podlogowe twierdzi że instalator ma obowiązek to wykonać. Ktoś coś wie na ten temat? Wszamanka ostatnio pytałaś o gotową umowę dla instalacji CO, jak widać warto pomyśleć jeszcze o tym protokole i cholernych karach umownych


A czym grzejesz ?

----------


## PaniKasia

*Arturo72* dziękuję za ino. Z tym wygrzewaniem wyszło tak, że instalator w końcu zgodził się je przeprowadzić ale mamy ekipy jeszcze, które gładzą szpachlują i wykonują jeszcze inne prace i prosili aby temperatura nie przekraczała 20stopni, póki co w domu są  22st jak ekipa skończy to spróbujemy mocniej podkręcić zgodnie z protokołem żeby do połowy stycznia posadzki wyschły.
*fotohobby*  PC panasonic t-cap 9kw i podłogówka po całości

----------


## Arturo72

> *fotohobby*  PC panasonic t-cap 9kw i podłogówka po całości


Wiesz co dobre  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

> *Arturo72* dziękuję za ino. Z tym wygrzewaniem wyszło tak, że instalator w końcu zgodził się je przeprowadzić ale mamy ekipy jeszcze, które gładzą szpachlują i wykonują jeszcze inne prace i prosili aby temperatura nie przekraczała 20stopni, póki co w domu są  22st jak ekipa skończy to spróbujemy mocniej podkręcić zgodnie z protokołem żeby do połowy stycznia posadzki wyschły.
> *fotohobby*  PC panasonic t-cap 9kw i podłogówka po całości


To tam nie ma programu do wygrzewania jastrychu ?

Jesli nie ma, to chyba nie jest to problem pojawić się na budowie i zmienić temperaturę zasilania co 1-2dni ?

----------


## TeczowyKot

Witajcie  :smile:  

Zmiany zmiany zmiany u Was  :smile:  a ja mam wrażenie, że stanęliśmy w miejscu. Od dłuższego czasu mamy SSZ... spec od ocieplenia miał - ma miesiąc poślizgu... czekamy na studniarza (może grudzień/styczeń) albo na wiosnę  :wink:  Prądu nadal nie ma :/ Za to mamy przydomową oczyszczalnię  :wink: 
chaos jednym słowem

Problem śmieci budowlanych u nas prawie nie istnieje... ale to stan na chwilę obecną  :wink:   a dużo jeszcze przed nami  :wink:

----------


## Artemika

Tęczowykot - u Was stoi w miejscu a u mnie idzie do przodu żółwim tempem. Miał byc SSO przed zimą i czarno to widzę. Moze uda się wylać drugi strop do końca roku a co z dachem? Zaczyna mnie to martwić co bedzie jak spadnie śnieg. Czy któryś z bociankow tez nie wyrobi się przed zimą? Co wtedy?

----------


## Brysia8

My też na stropie kończymy w tym roku... nie ma co szaleć z dachem - pogoda niepewna.
Nawet okna przekładamy na wiosnę.

----------


## jerrry1

U mnie w tym tygodniu prace na ten rok zostały zkończone  :wiggle:

----------


## inż.maliniak

...my mamy SSO a od wtorku zaczynamy montaż stolarki okiennej, mam nadzieję że jeszcze w tym roku uda się zamontować bramę garażową i drzwi wejściowe do budynku więc powinniśmy rok zakończyć na SSZ  :smile:

----------


## leila87

My 26 listopada zakończyliśmy SSZ  :big grin:  
Jutro wchodzi elektryk  :smile:  

Muszę nadrobić relację w dzienniku  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich Zimowych Bocianków  :smile:

----------


## kravat

Ja mam do zrobienia 2 ostatnie warstwy z silikatów i zabieram się za prąd [miałem już we wrześniu się podłączyć i mam nadzieję że mi kary nie dowalą]. Okna i tynki na wiosnę, bo trochę mam obawy tynkować w zimie.

----------


## letniowoc

My zamówiliśmy okna, bedą montowane po Nowym Roku.
Obecnie robimy podłogę na stryszku nad poddaszem oraz podbitkę.
Niebawem mąż zacznie kuć pod elektrykę i reku  :smile: 
W tym tyg. mamy podjechać do hydraulika omowić szczegóły.

Z tego co widzę to pogoda dla Bocianków jest dalej łaskawa  :smile:

----------


## Artemika

Widzę że u Wszystkich raczej duzo się dzieje, przestojem zimowym nazwać tego nie mozna napewno. My jesteśmy po ciężkiej przeprawie z ekipą, naciskamy żeby wylali nam ten strop jeszcze przed świętami i wtedy przy dobrych wiatrach dach na początku roku.

----------


## anSi

Witam i serdecznie na forumową aukcję dla potrzebująch dzieciaków zapraszam  :smile: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...niska-Marymont

----------


## Wszamanka

Kiedy budowany dom zaczyna widnieć w rejestrze budynków? Dopiero po oddaniu go do użytku? Jak mogę bankowi udowodnić, że budynek w trakcie budowy stojący na mojej działce jest również mój? Bo akt notarialny potwierdza tylko moje prawo do działki.

----------


## Iscra

eee... pokazując bankowi kodeks cywilny?  :big grin:  I artykuł mówiący o tym, że co budowane na gruncie należy do właściciela gruntu? Dlatego tak wszyscy odradzają budowanie na nieswojej działce.

----------


## Bejaro

> Kiedy budowany dom zaczyna widnieć w rejestrze budynków? Dopiero po oddaniu go do użytku? Jak mogę bankowi udowodnić, że budynek w trakcie budowy stojący na mojej działce jest również mój? Bo akt notarialny potwierdza tylko moje prawo do działki.


Pismem zgłaszającym rozpoczęcie budowy złożonym do Nadzoru Budowlanego.dziennikiem budowy.

Ostatnio dostałam z gminy WZ od sąsiąda mój dom jest na mapie dołączonej zaznaczony przerywaną linią ,w rejestrze budynków go nie ma bo to dom w budowie.

----------


## lolka.77

Witam zaprawionych w bojach  :smile: 
Pytanie odnośnie wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją mam - czy na etapie budowy trzeba coś w związku z tym uwzględnić, czy dopiero na etapie instalacji? Poza wywaleniem kominów wszelakich.

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam zaprawionych w bojach 
> Pytanie odnośnie wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją mam - czy na etapie budowy trzeba coś w związku z tym uwzględnić, czy dopiero na etapie instalacji? Poza wywaleniem kominów wszelakich.


Przy wylewaniu stropu warto zrobić już przepusty tak aby potem obyło się już bez wiercenia za które firma może sobie zażyczyć dodatkową kasę.
Wystarczy wstawić rurkę fi 150mm.
Czyli powiedzmy wstępny projekt wentylacji musiałby być.

----------


## jerrry1

Warto przewidzieć też gdzie ma być czerpnia i wyrzutnia - w celu wykonania ew. otworów

----------


## Wszamanka

A u mnie nieprzewidziane trudności. Wczoraj ekipa zaczęła odkopywać fundamenty w moim nowym-starym domku żeby wykonać hydroizolację i odwodnienie terenu, i się okazało że fundamenty są skopane mocno, izolacji poziomej praktycznie nie ma (jest w dwóch poziomach, ale tak że nic nie daje i w szczątkowym stanie), wilgotność ścian w środku budynku dużo ponad normę. I jeszcze człowiek się upiera, że ocieplenie ich (fundamentów) nic nie da, żeby zrobić tylko odwodnienie. Ale ja też się uparłam, i nie wiem czy to będzie miało sens, ale ma dać styrodur na zewnątrz folii kubełkowej. Tak to jest jak człowiek nie buduję się od podstaw tylko wykańcza dom po wcześniejszym inwestorze...

----------


## leila87

> Witam zaprawionych w bojach 
> Pytanie odnośnie wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją mam - czy na etapie budowy trzeba coś w związku z tym uwzględnić, czy dopiero na etapie instalacji? Poza wywaleniem kominów wszelakich.


Lolka, my wywaliliśmy tylko jeden komin pod WM na etapie budowy stanu surowego. Po tynkach będziemy działać konkretnie z rozprowadzaniem kanałów.

----------


## mania_ania

> Witam zaprawionych w bojach 
> Pytanie odnośnie wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją mam - czy na etapie budowy trzeba coś w związku z tym uwzględnić, czy dopiero na etapie instalacji? Poza wywaleniem kominów wszelakich.


to zależy czy dom parterowy czy piętrowy. Ja mam piętrowy i kanały doprowadzające powietrze na parter leżą podłodze piętra. Z tego względu musiałam uwzględnić wysokość kanałów i dać więcej styropianu niż było planowane, to doprowadziło do decyzji o podwyższeniu ścianki kolankowej o pół pustaka  :smile: 
Projekt wstępny maiałam, ale przepustów firma nie kazała zostawić. I dobrze bo wywalili nie żadne fi 150 tylko dziurę wielkości słonia  :smile:  przechodzą przez nią 2 kanały 150 w otulinie z wełny 5cm więc robi się duża powierzchnia. Pod czerpnię i wyrzutnię sami wykuwali. Większość rzeczy zrobiona była inaczej niż w projekcie, chodziłam z ekipą i ustalaliśmy gdzie piony itd., tak żeby mi pasowało, bo papier przyjmie wszystko i np. piony miałam mieć w sypialni a przesunęłam do garderoby.

----------


## Wekto

Mania_ania, będziesz miała schody żelbetowe?

----------


## mania_ania

> Mania_ania, będziesz miała schody żelbetowe?


w sensie, że lane z betonu?  :smile:  to tak, takie mam

----------


## Artemika

Ja jak zbierałam oferty na rekuperację przed stropem, to niektóre firmy robią przewierty w cenie wiec nie ma po co się w to bawić a tez miałam taki plan. Poki co zostawiłam sobie temat reku na zimę.

----------


## Wekto

> w sensie, że lane z betonu?  to tak, takie mam


Jeśli tak to pamiętaj, że po zwiększeniu grubości stropu musisz mieć to uwzględnione w wysokości wylewanych schodów względem projektu. Masz to uwzględnione, prawda? Szkoda by było abyś miała ostatni stopień znacznie wyższy  :roll eyes: . Zresztą przy schodach żelbetowych trzeba się trzymać projektu, który uwzględnia min. grubość okładziny posadzki, ocieplenia (jeśli jest) stropu itp.

----------


## mania_ania

> Jeśli tak to pamiętaj, że po zwiększeniu grubości stropu musisz mieć to uwzględnione w wysokości wylewanych schodów względem projektu. Masz to uwzględnione, prawda? Szkoda by było abyś miała ostatni stopień znacznie wyższy . Zresztą przy schodach żelbetowych trzeba się trzymać projektu, który uwzględnia min. grubość okładziny posadzki, ocieplenia (jeśli jest) stropu itp.


Spook

----------


## mania_ania

Spoko. Pan Darek Lasek był, pomierzyl i schody będą jak ta lala

----------


## letniowoc

Hej bocianki mam pytanie: jakie drzwi zewnętrzne wejściowe wybraliście? Producent, model, cena... Tyle tego jest  :eek: 
Zastanawiam się nad drzwiami Wikęd, myśleliśmy też nad drzwiami Wiatrak ale to już drożej...

Na co Wy stawiacie?

U nas podbitka prawie na ukończeniu, kolor Sadolin Pinia 2 wyszedł miodzio  :big grin:

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

> Witajcie  
> 
> Zmiany zmiany zmiany u Was  a ja mam wrażenie, że stanęliśmy w miejscu. Od dłuższego czasu mamy SSZ... spec od ocieplenia miał - ma miesiąc poślizgu... czekamy na studniarza (może grudzień/styczeń) albo na wiosnę  Prądu nadal nie ma :/ Za to mamy przydomową oczyszczalnię 
> chaos jednym słowem
> 
> Problem śmieci budowlanych u nas prawie nie istnieje... ale to stan na chwilę obecną   a dużo jeszcze przed nami


my się zdążyliśmy ocieplić, chociaż były osoby, które pukały się w głowę,że robimy to w listopadzie

kto Wam robił oczyszczalnię?
ja właśnie się rozglądaam w tym temacie
my za kontener placilismy 350zl, robiłam rozeznanie i cena bardzo ok jak na łódź

----------


## mania_ania

> Hej bocianki mam pytanie: jakie drzwi zewnętrzne wejściowe wybraliście? Producent, model, cena... Tyle tego jest 
> Zastanawiam się nad drzwiami Wikęd, myśleliśmy też nad drzwiami Wiatrak ale to już drożej...
> 
> Na co Wy stawiacie?


My mamy drewniane Stolpaw, z dostawka stałą podzielona na 3 części, dwie przeszklone. Szer. całości 140cm. Kolor RAL. klasa antywł. B, 2 zamki. Cena z zamkiem i klamką i montarzem 4500zl.

----------


## cob_ra

> my się zdążyliśmy ocieplić, chociaż były osoby, które pukały się w głowę,że robimy to w listopadzie
> 
> kto Wam robił oczyszczalnię?
> ja właśnie się rozglądaam w tym temacie
> my za kontener placilismy 350zl, robiłam rozeznanie i cena bardzo ok jak na łódź


A jaka wielkość? u nas za 5m3 chcą 570zł. 

Co do drzwi mieliśmy mieć dębowe, ale ojciec niestety nie zrobi takich jak w sklepie, poniewaz nie ma sprzętu jak nowoczesne stolarnie. Jedynie z polecenia mam kontakt do stolarni spod Kolna co bierze drewno od znajomego ze Szczytna. To samo źródło co ojcu przywozi super materiał. Niestety osobiście nie miałem możliwości obejrzeć ich wyrobów.

----------


## leila87

A kiedy montowaliście drzwi ? Razem z oknami, czy po pracach mokrych ?

----------


## Bejaro

> A kiedy montowaliście drzwi ? Razem z oknami, czy po pracach mokrych ?


Ja montowałam drewniane drzwi po pracach mokrych ponieważ producent wymagał tego do gwarancji-tak że trzeba sprawdzić w warunkach gwarancji wybranego producenta drzwi drewnianych.

----------


## mania_ania

> A kiedy montowaliście drzwi ? Razem z oknami, czy po pracach mokrych ?


My montowaliśmy w trakcie elewacji. Firma do czasu montażu dała nam drzwi zastępcze

----------


## leila87

Wesołych świąt dla wszystkich Bocianków

----------


## letniowoc

Bocianki na czym będziecie gotować? Na gazie czy indukcji? Kto ma ogrzewanie gazowe a wybrał indukcję?

----------


## cob_ra

U nas w planach indukcja. Gaz jedynie z butli wiec odpuszczamy.

----------


## Arturo72

> U nas w planach indukcja. Gaz jedynie z butli wiec odpuszczamy.


Czyli wszystko na prąd w domu ?
Pozytywnie  :Smile:

----------


## cob_ra

> Czyli wszystko na prąd w domu ?
> Pozytywnie


Tak, tylko prąd, żadnego innego źródła czy to ogrzewania czy gotowania.

----------


## Wszamanka

Ja będę grzać gazem a gotować na prądzie.

----------


## immoral

My mamy ogrzewanie gazowe, a płyta będzie i gazowa i indukcja.

----------


## leila87

Ja na indukcji  :smile:  podobno ciągniecie gazu dodatkowo do kuchni jest drogie, także przekonano mnie do indukcji. 

Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku dla wszystkich Bocianków 2015 !  :smile:  Aby postępy na budowach przebiegały sprawnie i zgodnie z planem w tym 2016  :smile:  Właśnie - czy w związku z tym, że mamy już 2016 przenosimy się do Bocianków 2016, czy może zmieniamy status na np. "Sowy 2015" ?  :big grin:  (czy sowa może być symbolem doświadczenia ?  :big grin: ) 

Wszystkiego dobrego !  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam noworocznie !

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja będę grzać gazem a gotować na prądzie.


Jest sens ekonomiczny ciągnąc gaz do domu tylko do celów grzewczych ?
1kWh z gazu ziemnego przy kondensacie to 0,22-0,25zl a z prądu w taryfie G12W ok.0,30zl czyli tylko o max.8 groszy drożej.
Jak to wychodzi u Was ?

----------


## Wszamanka

> Jest sens ekonomiczny ciągnąc gaz do domu tylko do celów grzewczych ?
> 1kWh z gazu ziemnego przy kondensacie to 0,22-0,25zl a z prądu w taryfie G12W ok.0,30zl czyli tylko o max.8 groszy drożej.
> Jak to wychodzi u Was ?


Dostałam dom w stanie surowym z podciągniętym gazem. Stan surowy trwał już 15 lat, więc to taki staro-nowy dom  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Dostałam dom w stanie surowym z podciągniętym gazem. Stan surowy trwał już 15 lat, więc to taki staro-nowy dom


No i wszystko jasne  :smile:

----------


## PaniKasia

Czołem Bocianki! U nas także indukcja, gazu niet. Ktoś już się wprowadził do nowego domu? :tongue:  My chyba w marcu...

----------


## letniowoc

PaniKasia - a jakie ogrzewanie będziecie mieć?

----------


## PaniKasia

*letniowoc* powietrzna pompa ciepła

----------


## mother_nature

U nas także indukcja do gotowania, nie zamienię jej już na nic innego  :smile: 
Gaz jest na działce, ale nie robimy podłącza.

----------


## magkow

Parapety wewnętrzne kiedy montowaliście razem z tynkami czy po i kto wam je montował tynkarze czy ci co okna montują?

----------


## Wszamanka

w kuchni parapet będzie montować ekipa od kuchni, parapet zamawiany razem z blatem. Pozostałe zamawiałam tam gdzie okna, przed tynkami montowane przez ekipę z firmy. Udało zamontować się jeden, pozostałe dwa były krzywo wycięte i nowych nie zdążyli dostarczyć przed tynkami. Tynkarze zabezpieczyli parapet, kazali zrobić sobie zdjęcie "przed", i ścianę koło parapetu wykończyli idealnie.  Zła jestem, że dla pozostałych dwóch będzie trzeba tynk ruszać  :mad:

----------


## leila87

My po tynkach, wylewkach będziemy montować. Zamawialiśmy tam, gdzie okna.

----------


## mania_ania

my będziemy montować teraz, na etapie wykończeniówki. Zamawiamy tam gdzie okna. Montować będzie albo Pan od wykończeniówki, albo z firmy od okien. zobaczymy  
w domu będzie indukcja, w zasadzie wszystko na prąd. Nigdy nie zamieniłabym jej na gaz!

----------


## mania_ania

Zaczynają się pytania z etapu wykończeniówki  :smile:  to znaczy, że Bocianki już blisko przeprowadzki
to ja też się dołączę do pytań.

Będziecie kupować baterie z termostatem pod prysznic/do wanny? 
i jakimi farbami będziecie malować?

Ja od początku chciałam fluggerem, teraz mam możliwość kupić taniej Caparola i zaczęłam się wahać, bo kasy coraz mniej.... Najbardziej zależy mi  na tym, aby farbę można było szorować (głównie ścianY przy schodach i w salonie/kuchni) no i mm dylemat, bo flugger już wypróbowany a caparola nigdy nie kupowałam i nie mam obiektywnej opinii od nikogo (tylko od handlowca..)

----------


## leila87

Właśnie - wykończeniówka  :smile:  My też coraz bliżej tego tematu  :smile: 

Bocianki, ile płaciliście za ocieplenie i otynkowanie elewacji ? Czy cena 85 zł/m2 z materiałem jest korzystna ?
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc !

----------


## Bejaro

> Właśnie - wykończeniówka  My też coraz bliżej tego tematu 
> 
> Bocianki, ile płaciliście za ocieplenie i otynkowanie elewacji ? Czy cena 85 zł/m2 z materiałem jest korzystna ?
> Z góry dziękuję za pomoc !


Pytanie jaki styropian jakiej grubości i czy sam klej i siatka czy docelowy tynk i jaki.

----------


## Artemika

Oj nie wszyscy na etapie wykończeniowi, my w następnym tygodniu bedziemy mieć zazbrojony drugi strop i czekamy na odwilż zeby zalać. Troche sie boje przy tej pogodzie ale kierbud mówi ze jak bedzie koło zera przez kilka dni to bedziemy zalewać... Przed nami jeszcze ocieplenie fundamentów i jak sie uda to dach.
Poza tym pomimo ogrzewania na gaz chyba tez zrobimy indukcję, jednak łatwiej zachować czystość i to mnie przekonuje do tego rozwiązania.

----------


## mania_ania

> Właśnie - wykończeniówka  My też coraz bliżej tego tematu 
> 
> Bocianki, ile płaciliście za ocieplenie i otynkowanie elewacji ? Czy cena 85 zł/m2 z materiałem jest korzystna?
> Z góry dziękuję za pomoc !


U mnie elewacja kosztowała 27 280,12 zł. Materiał kupowałam sama (styropian Termonium 15cm, klej i siatka Kabex, tynk KABE biały i jasnoszary do tego narożniki listwy startowe, listwy APU, piana, kołki itd.), robocizna 37zł/m2. Wyszło 337 m2, ale to po negocjacjach... dla Pana było to 360 m2, dla mnie 300m2. Oczywiście chodzi o otwory okienne, bramę garażową.
wliczyłam w to zakup i montaż parapetów (nie całe 800 zł)

Dużo zależy jak widzisz od materiału i od ilości metrów. Proponuję, abyś metry ustaliła na samym początku, żeby nie było potem zaskoczenia, i niech podpiszą zakceptację tej ilości metrów, bo wiadomo jak działa pamięć nszych wykonwców  :smile:

----------


## mania_ania

> Poza tym pomimo ogrzewania na gaz chyba tez zrobimy indukcję, jednak łatwiej zachować czystość i to mnie przekonuje do tego rozwiązania.


Indukcję mam od 8 lat, nie był to mój wybór, ale nie było gazu w bloku i wyjścia nie miałam. Już nigdy, przenigdy nie wróciłabym do gazu.
Jest czysto, nic mi nie stoi na kuchence, nawet czajnik, więc często wykorzystuję indukcję po prostu jako część blatu, garnki są czyściutkie, nie ma osadu tłustego na szafkach, no i woda np. na makron zagotowuje się w 3 minuty. Jak jestem u Mamy albo Siosty to właśnie ten czas mi przeszkadza najbardziej, muszę myśleć półgodziny wcześniej żeby makaron albo ziemniaki nastawić  :smile: 
teraz kiedy indukcja jest dużo tańsza, większość garnków też pasuje tym bardziej polecam.

----------


## PaniKasia

> Będziecie kupować baterie z termostatem pod prysznic/do wanny? 
> i jakimi farbami będziecie malować?


O ile dobrze pamiętam to macie PC tak jak my, nasz instalator mówił, że przy tego typu ogrzewaniu mija się to z celem, większość zestawów z deszczownicami ma termostat, ale udało nam się znaleźć kilka modeli bez :wink:  Jeżeli chodzi o farby to flugger, kasa przy wykończeniówce dosłownie się rozpływa, ale mebel czy lampę sobie dokupię za jakiś czas, a ścian prędko nie będę ponownie malować.

----------


## mania_ania

> O ile dobrze pamiętam to macie PC tak jak my, nasz instalator mówił, że przy tego typu ogrzewaniu mija się to z celem, większość zestawów z deszczownicami ma termostat, ale udało nam się znaleźć kilka modeli bez Jeżeli chodzi o farby to flugger, kasa przy wykończeniówce dosłownie się rozpływa, ale mebel czy lampę sobie dokupię za jakiś czas, a ścian prędko nie będę ponownie malować.


no właśnie się napaliłam trochę na ten termostat, a potem też pomyślałam, ze przy pompie nie wiem czy ma sens. Ale żeby mieć czyste sumienie swojego instalatora też zapytam  :smile:  my nie kupujemy deszczownicy, mąż twierdzi, że jak bierze prysznic pod deszczownicą to ma tyłek suchy  :big lol: 

Masz rację z tymi farbami, choć słyszałam tez opinię, że nie ma sensu wydawać na malowanie dużo kasy, bo budynek osiada i w ciągu 2-3 lat będzie sporo spękań i i tak trzeba będzie je naprawiać i malować. Ale wczoraj zlitowała się nade mną koeżanka, zadzwoniła do męża który ma firmę wykończeniową i będę mogła skorzystać z jego zniżek we fluggerze - 50%  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

my stoimy w miejscu niestety, a miały byc w styczniu wylewki  :sad: 
jak przyspieszyć przyłącze gazowe?nie mam siły na PSG, biją wszelkie rekordy opieszałości   :WTF:

----------


## Arturo72

> jak przyspieszyć przyłącze gazowe?nie mam siły na PSG, biją wszelkie rekordy opieszałości


Olej to i nie podłączaj,masz prąd już  :smile: 
Ogrzewanie gazem wyniesie Cię ok.1500zł a prądem 1900zł za sezon grzewczy.

----------


## letniowoc

PaniKasia napisz cos o drzwiach zewn. Baranski. Model,cena, braliscie jakies dodatki,jaka klamka?

----------


## PaniKasia

*letniowoc* model DB 153, wymiar niestandardowy bo 226 na 102 plus opaska wewnętrzna, regulowana ościeżnica, kolor z palety ral, jakieś tam inne duperele i wyszło  ponad 6,5 tyś razem z ciepłym montażem,klamka Hoppe ale nie pamiętam modelu.  Chcieliśmy CAL ale nie robią takich wysokich tylko dodają nadstawkę może dobrze, bo te które wybraliśmy uwielbiam :smile: 
*mania_ania* super Ci się udało z rabatem na fluggera, my żeby trochę przyoszczędzić postanowiliśmy wybrać dwa kolory im mniej barw tym większe wiadra a 10l wychodzą najtaniej :big grin:  pochwal się jakie kolory wybrałaś, jest w czym wybierać

----------


## letniowoc

*PaniKasia* - dziękuję za odp. Jakbyś miała fotkę drzwi to chętnie obejrzę Wasze drzwiowe cudeńko  :smile:  Akurat jestem na etapie wyboru drzwi no i czytam, porównuję... Przekonują mnie drzwi Barańskiego, upatrzyłam sobie nawet model DB250, opinie na forach też ma dobre, więc może się na niego skusimy. Będę pisać maile z prośbą o wycenę, chociaż drzwi i tak zamontujemy po pracach mokrych.

U nas do wykończeniówki daleko, więc świat wyboru płytek, paneli, lamp, farb, kanap itp itd jest mi obecnie odległy  :wink: 
Obecnie trwa ocieplanie poddasza i zabudowa płytkami g-k, na dniach rozpocznie się robienie instalacji.

*malydomekpodlodzia* - chyba nic nie przyspieszysz... kiedyś było tak, że można było samemu załatwiać papiery, zgody i działać, a gazownia zwracała poniesione koszty, obecnie (przynajmniej u nas) wszystko leży po ich stronie i chyba pozostaje jedynie dzwonić i przypominać się :yes: 

*Bocianki*-  tak z ciekawości zapytam: jak daleko macie na swoje budowy od obecnego miejsca zamieszkania? Kto ma najdalej, a kto najbliżej?  :wiggle: 
Ja mam ok. 15 km w jedną stronę  :smile:

----------


## Artemika

> *PaniKasia* - dziękuję za odp. Jakbyś miała fotkę drzwi to chętnie obejrzę Wasze drzwiowe cudeńko  Akurat jestem na etapie wyboru drzwi no i czytam, porównuję... Przekonują mnie drzwi Barańskiego, upatrzyłam sobie nawet model DB250, opinie na forach też ma dobre, więc może się na niego skusimy. Będę pisać maile z prośbą o wycenę, chociaż drzwi i tak zamontujemy po pracach mokrych.
> 
> U nas do wykończeniówki daleko, więc świat wyboru płytek, paneli, lamp, farb, kanap itp itd jest mi obecnie odległy 
> Obecnie trwa ocieplanie poddasza i zabudowa płytkami g-k, na dniach rozpocznie się robienie instalacji
> *malydomekpodlodzia* - chyba nic nie przyspieszysz... kiedyś było tak, że można było samemu załatwiać papiery, zgody i działać, a gazownia zwracała poniesione koszty, obecnie (przynajmniej u nas) wszystko leży po ich stronie i chyba pozostaje jedynie dzwonić i przypominać się
> 
> *Bocianki*-  tak z ciekawości zapytam: jak daleko macie na swoje budowy od obecnego miejsca zamieszkania? Kto ma najdalej, a kto najbliżej? 
> Ja mam ok. 15 km w jedną stronę


My mamy 27 km w jedną stronę, zobaczymy czy ktoś nas przebije :tongue:

----------


## jerrry1

Ja mam 1,7 km  :big lol:

----------


## mania_ania

> Ja mam 1,7 km


o rany! to bliziutko

ja mam 10km, ale ja się w końcu na wieś wyprowadzam  :smile:

----------


## leila87

Ja 14 km  :smile:

----------


## mania_ania

> *mania_ania* super Ci się udało z rabatem na fluggera, my żeby trochę przyoszczędzić postanowiliśmy wybrać dwa kolory im mniej barw tym większe wiadra a 10l wychodzą najtaniej pochwal się jakie kolory wybrałaś, jest w czym wybierać


Kasiu kolory jakich pełno teraz, czyli głównie szary  :smile: 
betonowa szarosć miała być wszędzie, ale kupiłam próbkę i jest za ciemna, więc będzie jedna ściana w tym kolorze, no i już jest kotłownia nią pomalowana  :smile: 
i pewnie też gdzieniegdzie biała. i tyle  :smile: . chce malować trochę szablonami i nimi robić jakieś akcenty kolorystyczne

----------


## Wszamanka

ja mam równo 2,5 km :smile:

----------


## PaniKasia

*letniowoc* nie mam jak teraz wstawić fotki ponieważ drzwi zostały zabezpieczone przed malowaniem. Wybór drzwi był u nas straszny nic  mi się nie podobało tak na 100%, a nasz model był wystawiony w salonie ze stolarką i podłogami i to była miłość od pierwszego wejrzenia!  Mam na działkę 3,1 km ale widzę że są duuużo lepsi *Jerry* wymiatasz :big grin:

----------


## kjuta

ja mam niecałe 1,5 km  :smile: ))

u mnie też opieszale, tzn czekam na wstawienie okien, które mam zaplanowane na 29 stycznia, realnie liczę na luty  :smile: 

muszę powoli zacząć odgrzewać temat budowy i zainteresować się, jaki kolejny etap, aby zaklepać kogoś dobrego

*Pani* *Kasia* a jak u Ciebie ?

*Artemika* mam ogrzewanie na gaz, ale w kuchni na pewno indukcja  :smile:

----------


## PaniKasia

*kjuta* jak miło, gdzie byłaś jak cie nie było? Super, że okna wybrane pamiętam, że ten wybór to była droga przez mękę z maliną w tle :big grin:  Czekam na foty. U nas łazienki prawie gotowe, kuchnia zamówiona czeka na podłogę, podłoga czeka aż wyschną posadzki, drzwi wewn. zamówione będą marzec/kwiecień, coraz więcej kompromisów bo w totka ostatnio tylko 3 miałam :bash:

----------


## Artemika

A my dzisiaj zalaliśmy drugi strop wiec jestem mega szczęśliwa ze sie udało. Teraz finalizujemy wybór okien zeby załapać sie na promocje zimowe, chociaż tez odnoszę wrażenie ze te wielkie zniżki to trochę ściema.

----------


## Brysia8

> A my dzisiaj zalaliśmy drugi strop wiec jestem mega szczęśliwa ze sie udało. Teraz finalizujemy wybór okien zeby załapać sie na promocje zimowe, chociaż tez odnoszę wrażenie ze te wielkie zniżki to trochę ściema.


My na ten sezon mamy już zakończone, strop zalany, 
z dachem (a mamy dach płaski, stropodach) czekamy do wiosny.
W końcu po 2 miesiącach poszukiwań udało nam się zamówić okna i rolety.
Wybraliśmy okna z oknoplastu, winergetic premium, antracyt obustronny, montaż z użyciem taśm. Mam nadzieje że będziemy zadowoleni.
Montaż planowany mamy na początek kwietnia, oczywiście o ile pogoda pozwoli.

----------


## Artemika

Brysia8 - tez robimy antracyt obustronny, tylko ja ciagle biję się z myślami czy wziąć gładki zamiast tego w strukturze drewna, jakos ta struktura nie bardzo mi sie podoba. Tez rozważaliśmy Oknoplast ale chyba zdecydujemy sie na inną ofertę, tez na Vece, Pan z Oknoplastu po prostu był tak niemiły ze nijak nie byłam w stanie sie z nim dogadać.

----------


## immoral

U nas już od dawna nic się nie dzieje. Strop zalany, dach tak jak u Brysi dopiero na wiosnę (też płaski) no i czekamy na okna. Między 15 a 31.01.2016. Bez okien nic nie ruszymy dalej. A wzięliśmy Veka, obustronny antracyt.

----------


## mania_ania

Bocianki z woj. mazowieckiego  :smile: 
Wojewódzki Fundusz Ochrony Środkowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej ogłosił programy na rok 2016. Będzie mozna uzyskać dofinansowanie na pompe ciepła, kolektory słoneczne i fotowoltaikę.

http://www.wfosigw.pl/strefa-benefic...osoby-fizyczne

Ja skorzystałam w zeszłym roku z dofinansowania na pomę ciepła  :smile:  więc polecam

----------


## leila87

Bocianki, czy ktoś z Was budował zadaszony taras/wiatę/pergolę ? Jeśli tak, to czym zadaszaliście (w senie jakim materiałem) i ile taka "impreza" wychodzi cenowo.
Będę wdzięczna za pomoc, bo jedne majstry polecają poliwęglan, inne majstry gont, a rozstrzał ofert mam od 5 do 16 tys ...

----------


## leila87

> U mnie elewacja kosztowała 27 280,12 zł. Materiał kupowałam sama (styropian Termonium 15cm, klej i siatka Kabex, tynk KABE biały i jasnoszary do tego narożniki listwy startowe, listwy APU, piana, kołki itd.), robocizna 37zł/m2. Wyszło 337 m2, ale to po negocjacjach... dla Pana było to 360 m2, dla mnie 300m2. Oczywiście chodzi o otwory okienne, bramę garażową.
> wliczyłam w to zakup i montaż parapetów (nie całe 800 zł)
> 
> Dużo zależy jak widzisz od materiału i od ilości metrów. Proponuję, abyś metry ustaliła na samym początku, żeby nie było potem zaskoczenia, i niech podpiszą zakceptację tej ilości metrów, bo wiadomo jak działa pamięć nszych wykonwców


Dziękuję Mania_Ania ! Czyli u Ciebie wyszło niecałe 81 zł /m2 materiał z robocizną. Także 85 zł to drogo. Szukam dalej  :smile: 
Ktoś jeszcze jest już po ociepleniu ? Będę wdzięczna za info !

----------


## Wszamanka

nie pamietam już teraz ile to było dokładnie a nie chce mi się szukać papierów, ale za ocieplenie było jakieś niecałe 90zł/metr, może 85. Wtedy to była bardzo dobra cena, bo inne firmy za to samo chciały ponad 100.

----------


## mania_ania

> Dziękuję Mania_Ania ! Czyli u Ciebie wyszło niecałe 81 zł /m2 materiał z robocizną. Także 85 zł to drogo. Szukam dalej 
> Ktoś jeszcze jest już po ociepleniu ? Będę wdzięczna za info !


leia87 - niestety więcej! sprawdziłam jeszcze raz tabelkę, bo coś mi za mało wyszło, no ale chciałam wierzyć, że tyle zapłaciłam  :smile: 
niestety znalazłam jeszcze 4 137,00. czyli w sumie 31 417,12.  :bash: 
ehhh.... czyli 93,23 zł/m2

----------


## leila87

Dziękuję Mania Ania i Wszamanka. Koszty miałyście chyba ok, u nas propozycje z materiałem zaczynają się od 100 zł /m2 w zwyż ... A za samą robotę około 35 zł /m2. 

Mam dylemat natomiast z ceną za podbitkę - jedni zrobią ją nawet poniżej 20 zł /m2, a inni liczą nawet po 35 zł /m2 . O co chodzi ? Z czego wynikają aż takie rozbieżności ? Robota jest chyba łatwa , a przy rozłożonym rusztowaniu to już chyba nie ma o czym mowić ..

Jak było u Was ?

----------


## Wszamanka

Ja już podbitkę miałam zrobioną lata temu razem z dachem, teraz tylko przeczyściliśmy i pomalowali z mężem sami jak stało rusztowanie, więc nie wiem jakie są ceny.

----------


## mania_ania

to zależy chyba też z czego jest podbitka. Ja mam z PCV Galeco. zapłaciłam 30zł/mb
masz cenę za m2?

----------


## letniowoc

leila87 - różna cena może zależeć od tego czy to samo robienie podbitki czy wraz z malowaniem

Mamy zamontowane okna! SSZ osiągnięty  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Wszamanka

Letniowoc gratki!  :smile:  Kiedy następny etap? Działacie od razu czy robicie przerwę?

----------


## leila87

> leila87 - różna cena może zależeć od tego czy to samo robienie podbitki czy wraz z malowaniem
> 
> Mamy zamontowane okna! SSZ osiągnięty


Letniowoc gratulacje !!!  :smile:  Wrzuć jakieś foto ! :smile:

----------


## leila87

> to zależy chyba też z czego jest podbitka. Ja mam z PCV Galeco. zapłaciłam 30zł/mb
> masz cenę za m2?


Tak, miałam cenę za m2 ... Teraz już wiem, że to nie do końca fair ... 
Finalnie podpisaliśmy umowę, elewację zaczynamy w maju  :smile:  I cena za podbitkę 25 zł za metr bieżący  :smile: 

Oj, chcę wiosnę !

----------


## Brysia8

> Letniowoc gratulacje !!!  Wrzuć jakieś foto !


*Letniowoc* Ja również przyłączam się do gratulacji!!  :big grin:

----------


## pepa

Witam sie po przerwie
U nas na dzień 09 .12- SSO i nic do tej pory się nie zmieniło. ...byle do wiosny 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## PaniKasia

letniowoc, pepa gratulejszyn :wiggle:  my ostatnio z niecierpliwością czekaliśmy na rachunek za prąd, bo PC hula na całego, 19-22 stopnie w domu, a na zewnątrz -16 bywało. Bałam się, że ze 2,5 koła wyjdzie tym bardziej, że złodziejska taryfa budowlana i wszystko w domu jeszcze dosychało, a tu miła niespodzianka -połowa z tego co zakładałam :smile:  oprócz tego codziennie od pon do pt trwają prace remontowe wiec prądu idzie sporo, powierzchnia ogrzewana ok 140m, rachunek za 2 m-ce. Jak ktoś ma wątpliwości gaz czy prąd, to może ten prąd nie taki straszny. Okna mamy dwuszybowe, styro grafit 15cm, wiec nic ponad normę a i jeszcze w tym czasie rozszczelnialismy okna bo reku był unieruchomiony. Chyba nieźle.

----------


## leila87

Bocianki, jaki styropian na elewacje wybraliście / wybierzecie ? Grubość, rodzaj, marka ?

----------


## mother_nature

U mnie będzie 20 cm grafitowego Termoorganika Galaxy.

----------


## mania_ania

TERMONIUM fasada EPS032 15 cm
 :bye:

----------


## leila87

A jakie opinie co do Austrotherma ?  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

Bardzo dobra firma. Tylko produkty drogie.

----------


## letniowoc

Dzialamy dalej, właśnie od pon wkroczył elektryk.
Co dajecie na podłogę w salonie jesli bedzie podlogowka? Myślę i myślę płytki drewnopodobne czy panele?  
Płytki wychodzą drozej no i zimne toto, za to super działa podlogowka. Panele tańsze, sami polozymy. Wiem że jest specjalny podkład, ale czy to zadziała wystarczająco dobrze?

----------


## Wszamanka

u nas będą panele, osobiście nie lubię płytek. Panel, mimo że też sztuczny, wydaje mi się dużo przyjemniejszy w dotyku niż płytki, i bardziej przyjazny dla upadających na niego przedmiotów/dzieci/zwierząt. I jak zechcę zmienić, to prościej niż płytki.
A oprócz podkładów, są  też panele specjalne dla podłogówki przystosowane.

----------


## Arturo72

> Co dajecie na podłogę w salonie jesli bedzie podlogowka? Myślę i myślę płytki drewnopodobne czy panele?  
> Płytki wychodzą drozej no i zimne toto, za to super działa podlogowka. Panele tańsze, sami polozymy. Wiem że jest specjalny podkład, ale czy to zadziała wystarczająco dobrze?


Nie słuchaj totalnych bzdur od idiotów,że jedynie kafle nadają się pod podłogówkę.Omijaj takich idiotów szerokim łukiem.
Nie ma specjalnego podkładu pod panele na podłogówce,każdy podkład jest odpowiedni.
Mam 80% paneli na podłogówce i od 3 lat nie narzekam.

----------


## mother_nature

W salonie będę miała płytki, bo chcę tam mieć płytki. Uparłam się i już  :wink:  W sypialniach będą panele. Wszędzie podłogówka

----------


## PaniKasia

elewacja: swisspor lambda plus fasada 0,033 15cm grafit, na całej podłodze deska warstwowa (oprócz łazienek, kotłowni..)

----------


## mania_ania

u mnie wszędzie podłogówka a na niej panele i płytki.
przy czym w salonie panele. Głównie ze względu na wiosnę i jesień. Jeszcze nie ciepło a już nie będzie grzane  :smile: 
 wówczas chodzenie po płytkach w moim odczuciu jest mało komfortowe  :smile: 
ale ja często chodzę boso, bez skarpetek  :cool:

----------


## Brysia8

U mnie to samo, podłogówka wszędzie, panele w pokojach i salonie, reszta płytki.

----------


## letniowoc

Dziękuję za wszystkie odp  :smile: 
U nas są 3 opcje:
1. Cały parter w płytkach drewnopodobnych (oprócz gabinetu)
2. Wiatrołap, łazienka, hol i kuchnia - płytki drewnopodobne, a w salonie panele
3. Wiatrołap, łazienka, hol i kuchnia - szary gres, salon - panele

Zobaczymy, która opcja wygra. Choć małż póki co odrzuca nr 3.

----------


## mania_ania

> 3. Wiatrołap, łazienka, hol i kuchnia - szary gres, salon - panele
> 
> Zobaczymy, która opcja wygra. Choć małż póki co odrzuca nr 3.


U mnie będzie Twoja 3 opcja  :smile:  w salonie panele (długość 2 m) a reszta czyli kuchnia, jadalnia, przedpokój, wiatrołap - gres szary Grey Soul.
Już się kładzie więc jeżeli chcesz mogę Ci przesłać zdjęcia jak to wygląda. Tylko przy świetle dziennym mogę je zrobić dopiero w przyszły weekend bo teraz wyjeżdzamy, a w tygodniu jesteśmy dopiero po zmroku  :sad: 
w każdym razie ja już jestem zachwycona szarym gresem  :smile:

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

u nas wszędzie podłogówka
wszędzie poza sypialniami płytki drewnopodobne
w sypialniach panele
 :smile: 
ile płacice za m2 podlogówki? robocizna +materiał
mamy ofertę 30zl robocizna + 40-45l materiał
jak na razie najlepsza oferta

----------


## letniowoc

mania_ania - pokaż chętnie zobaczę  :smile: 
malydomek - nie pomogę, bo jeszcze nie na tym etapie....

----------


## pepa

hooop ,hoooop jest tu "kto" ?? czy wszyscy na budowach?

----------


## Artemika

Pepa - chyba wszyscy korzystają z wiosennej pogody i budują :smile: 

U nas odbyło się bez zimowego przestoju, właśnie kryjemy dachem więc gdzieś za tydzień SSO :smile:  na szybko szukam kogoś od ociepleń bo musi mi położyć kawałki styropianu przed dachem. Ile płaciliście za ocieplenie? 

Czy ktoś z bocianków robi u siebie żaluzje fasadowe? Jestem zdecydowana ale cena powala na kolana, może macie kogoś do polecenia od fasadowych?

----------


## pepa

wiem...wiem, ...pewnie temat był już wałkowany...
jaką cenę mieliście za tynki i wylewki?

tynki mam 20 zł lub 30 zł z materiałem......mało? dużo?

----------


## letniowoc

W moich okolicach (małopolska) tynki cementowo-wapienne 24-26 zł/m2 z materiałem, 18 zł bez materiału.

----------


## leila87

Dużo Pepa. My płaciliśmy 23,50 zł /m2 za gipsowe z materiałem - Knauf Diamant. Cementowo wapienne miał gość chyba 50 gr taniej "w cenniku"  :smile:

----------


## Brysia8

My jeszcze nie rozbiliśmy ale mam ofertę na 25 zł /m2 z materiałem cementowo-wapienne.

----------


## mania_ania

ja płaciłam 28 zł/m2 za knauff diamant (z materiałem oczywiście)
jestem bardzo zadowolona, ważne żeby zobaczyć jak ekipa robi, bo sąsiadka ma takie same tynki i musiała położyć gładź!
zapraszam więc Pepa do mnie na oględziny  :smile: 

ale napiszę jeszcze raz. Cena nie jest taka ważna, ważne jest liczenie metrów!!
ekipa 1 - ok. 820m2
ekipa 2 - ok. 950m2
ekipa 3 - 706 m2
robiła ekipa 3, choć pozostali mieli cenę 26zł/m2





> wiem...wiem, ...pewnie temat był już wałkowany...
> jaką cenę mieliście za tynki i wylewki?
> 
> tynki mam 20 zł lub 30 zł z materiałem......mało? dużo?

----------


## Brysia8

> ja płaciłam 28 zł/m2 za knauff diamant (z materiałem oczywiście)
> jestem bardzo zadowolona, ważne żeby zobaczyć jak ekipa robi, bo sąsiadka ma takie same tynki i musiała położyć gładź!
> zapraszam więc Pepa do mnie na oględziny 
> 
> ale napiszę jeszcze raz. Cena nie jest taka ważna, ważne jest liczenie metrów!!
> ekipa 1 - ok. 820m2
> ekipa 2 - ok. 950m2
> ekipa 3 - 706 m2
> robiła ekipa 3, choć pozostali mieli cenę 26zł/m2


Ja mam zrobiony przedmiar - myślę żeby się tym posiłkować.
Ale dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi - też przypilnuję tematu!

----------


## mania_ania

Brysia8 przedmiar się raczej nie przyda  :no: 
koniecznie przy wycenie niech każda ekipa mierzy. U mnie też im sie za bardzo nie chciało, ale się uparłam.
Bo podasz, że z przedmiaru jest np. 500m2 a ekipa Ci powie - spoko, ale i tak policzymy z natury po robocie... i wyjdzie im 600

w przedmiarze masz same tynki, a tynkarze wliczają otwory okienne, drzwiowe, podciągi itd. Wszystko zależy jak dana ekipa liczy.
np. przy otworze okiennym powyżej 3m2 liczą połowę metrów za okno, albo nie wliczają tych metrów. Albo  za każdy 1mb podciągu liczą jak 1m2 lub 1,5m2.
a np. otwory drzwiowe wliliczają do metrów zatynkowanych z jednej strony (np. tylko od strony pokoju, a od przedpokoju nie wliczają tych metrów), a niektórzy wliczają i z jednej i z drugiej strony.

Mam nadzieję, ze w miarę jasno to napisałam  :smile:

----------


## Brysia8

*mania_ania*  Dzięki Ci dobra kobieto!

----------


## pepa

mania ania-dziękuję za namiar .....dzwonilismy i niestety są zajęci

----------


## mania_ania

szkoda.... mam jeszcze jeden namiar, od drugiej sąsiadki. Ekipa robiła dobrze, tylko nie mieli terminu kiedy ja potrzebowałam.
Poszukam

----------


## Wszamanka

doszłam do etapu budowy, kiedy trzeba iść na kompromisy i ciąć koszty  :wink:  oby was to ominęło  :wink:

----------


## mania_ania

Oj wszamanka, ja zaczęłam iść na kompromisy jak jeszcze wykończeniówka się nie zaczęła  :bash: 
przez 5 nocy analizowałam i robiłam tabelki z cenami ceramiki, baterii. sprawdzałam, gdzie taniej, gdzie przesyłka gratis, przekonywałam siebie, że te brzydkie baterie mi się podobają, bo są tańsze  :smile:   itd. Już miałam dosyć!
no, ale powoli zmierzam ku końcowi i muszę przyznać, ze całkiem przyjemna ta wykończeniówka  :smile: 
tylko pstryczki elektryczki mnie wkurzają, bo wychodzi mi ponad 3000 zł i nie chce zejść niżej, a kiedyś marzyłam o berkerze, potem o legrandzie a będzie pewnie ospel  :smile:

----------


## leila87

Bocianki, "wykończeniówka wykańcza" - nie wierzyłam, w te słowa, ale już wierzę ...  :smile:

----------


## MisiekNS

Nie straszcie bo jutro od rana wjeżdża ekipa...jeszcze mam czas się wycofać  :smile:

----------


## letniowoc

Bocianki
czy macie w górnej łazience bidet? I jak dużą wannę będziecie mieć?
Zaczynam projektować łazienkę na poddaszu  :wink:

----------


## Iscra

Nie mam "górnej łazienki", wszystko w parterze  :big tongue: 

Ale w tzw. master bathroom mam bidet. Wanna - zobaczymy jaka się sensownie zmieści.

----------


## mania_ania

Nic się nie bój  :smile:  
ja jestem już na ukończeniu i budowa to na prawdę super przygoda  :smile:   :smile: 
co prawda bez kredytu byłaby przyjemniejsza, no ale nie mozna mieć wszystkiego




> Nie straszcie bo jutro od rana wjeżdża ekipa...jeszcze mam czas się wycofać

----------


## mania_ania

ja mam bidet w naszej łazience przy sypialni. 
mam też wanne 170x75 z odpływem na środku - wybrałam taką bo w mieszkaniu mam takie wymiary, spokojnie można poleżeć (ja jestem wysoka więc  nie wpadam pod wodę  :smile:  ) a i 2 osoby się zmieszczą...
ten odpływn na środku to ze względu na te 2 osoby  :smile:  nikt nie chce siedzieć na odpływie hehe
jak ja projektowałam naszą łazienkę to skończyło sie na jej powiększeniu kosztem garderoby... ale teraz jest super  :smile:  i zmieściła się i wanna i prysznic i bidet




> Bocianki
> czy macie w górnej łazience bidet? I jak dużą wannę będziecie mieć?
> Zaczynam projektować łazienkę na poddaszu

----------


## leila87

My zrezygnowaliśmy z bidetu, w ramach cięcia kosztów. Wanna narożna 140 x 90  :smile:

----------


## letniowoc

Właśnie u nas górna łazienka będzie robiona później dopiero po zamieszkaniu, na razie będzie dostępna tylko ta na parterze. I tak dumam mieć ten bidet czy nie, miejsce by się znalazło. Podobno z bidetem jest jak ze zmywarką, nie doceniasz dopóki nie masz  :roll eyes: 

mania_ania- odpływ na środku, zapamiętam  :big grin:  U nas też raczej wanna prostokątna, 75 na 160 lub 170, niestety u nas narożna zajmie więcej miejsca.

----------


## Wszamanka

> Bocianki
> czy macie w górnej łazience bidet? I jak dużą wannę będziecie mieć?
> Zaczynam projektować łazienkę na poddaszu


Ja mam tylko jedna łazienkę na poddaszu + WC na dole  :wink:  bidetu mieć nie będę, a wanna to taka symboliczna 120 długa. Z mężem obydwoje wolimy prysznic, będzie 90-95x120. Wannę daję głównie ze względu na dzieci które mamy w planach.

----------


## pepa

letniowiec -tak to prawda,to dobre porownanie,z tym bidetem...więc jeśli masz miejsce to koniecznie bierz bidet  :smile: 
ja niestty odpuściłam bo moja łazienka ma całe ....6 metrów  :sad:  i muszę mieć wanne ,prysznic odpada

u mnie cięcie kosztów było na etapie już ....kupna działki,i ten stan jest do dzisiaj

mania ania-jak masz namiar do tych od sąsiadki to będę b.wdzięczna  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

Facetom to od razu lepiej zrobić oddzielną łazienkę z kibelkiem i niech sobie tam sprzątają  :tongue:

----------


## mania_ania

ja oszczędzałam na płytkach, bo zależało mi na bidecie  :smile: 
i właśnie tak jest jak pisze letniowoc - ja doceniłam bidet jak przez miesiąc u siostry poużywałam.
Jak nie ma miejsca to zostaje jeszcze bidetta. znajomi sobie chwalą, choc ja nigdy nie używałam.

a moja łazienka już prawie gotowa, nawet woda już do wanny leci  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Facetom to od razu lepiej zrobić oddzielną łazienkę z kibelkiem i niech sobie tam sprzątają


Przepraszam,w domu to ja i tylko ja myje kibelki  :wink:

----------


## Artemika

Tam gdzie mało miejsca mozna kupić kibelek z funkcją bidetu, cena wyższa oczywiście ale cos za cos. Tylko obawiam się trochę czy to aby napewno higieniczne rozwiązanie, chociaż producenci zapewniają ze oczywiście tak.

----------


## pepa

mania ania- a cóż to za piekne płytki na wannie ?
na podłodze też je masz?
bateria+kolor ściany- MIODZIO :smile: )

----------


## mania_ania

Cieszę się,że się podobają 

płytki na wannie to argenta hexa, mam je też przy prysznicu. Na podlodze mam imitację marmuru. Argenta nie jest płytką podłogową a nawet gdyby to nie wiem kto by te fugi czyścił  :smile:  :smile: 
polecam, bo jest śliczna, choć paskudna w układaniu.
to pochwalę się jeszcze łazienkami  :smile:  no podobają mi się :tongue:

----------


## PaniKasia

bidet to super sprawa, jak macie miejsce to warto mieć, ma znacznie więcej zalet niż można przypuszczać, a o których się głośno nie mówi, służy np do szybkiego opłukania nóg dzieciom, młodsza córka w hotelu korzystała z bidetu jak z umywalki i myła nad nim zęby :big lol:  
*mania ania* super łazienki, biało czarna podłoga w toalecie jest pikna
my czekamy na dokończenie montażu kuchni (trwa to już 3 tygodnie :bash:  ), kilka mebli i będziemy się wprowadzać jak dobrze pójdzie to równo rok po wbiciu pierwszej łopaty.

----------


## kjuta

hej  :smile: 

pamiętacie może jeszcze ile Was kosztowało podłączenie kanalizy ?
u mnie jakaś kosmiczna kwota wychodzi i chcę zrobić rozeznanie, może to całkiem normalna kwota jest ...

*Pani Kasiu* matko już wprowadzacie się ?! ja dopiero mam okna i zaczynam myśleć o elektryku, z naciskiem, że zaczynam  :wink: 

*ania mania* przyjemne dla oka łazienki  :smile:  to czarno białe na podłodze co to za płytka ? na ścianie mugaty ?

mogę jeszcze pomyśleć nad bidetem w łazience małżeńskiej, muszę sprawdzić ile to mi miejsca zabierze, ja z kolei mam znajomych, którzy mają bidet i nie korzystają stąd moje mieszane uczucia

----------


## mania_ania

Kasiu - super, że jesteś na etapie kuchni, szkoda tylko że się przeciąga. Mam nadzieję, ze się troszkę pochwalisz  :big grin: 
moja kuchnia będzie po Świętach, już się nie mogę doczekać. 

Kjuta - na podłodze to vives terrades grafito, zdziwiłam się bo nie są czarne tylko grafitowe. Dziwne nie? nazwa wcale na to nie wskazuje  :big lol:  ja większości płytek nie widziałam, wybierałam i zamawiałam przez internet. Na ścianie Paradyż tamoe, są o połowę tańsze od Mugatów, a wyglądają tak samo. w kolekcji są też inne wielkości 10x10, 10x30, 20x20, więc mozna sobie wymyślać inne wzory.
a nieużywania bidetu nie rozumiem... szczególnie dla kobiet to jest super udogodnienie  :yes:

----------


## kjuta

no patrz! dałam się nabrać, że to mugaty, ale one wszystkie takie świecące ? poszukuję matowych substytutów

bidet na etapie podłączania wody  muszę ustalić tak ?

edit:

tak patrzę i te się chyba nie świecą prawda ?

----------


## Szym12

Mam pytanie co to za model płytek w WC - chodzi mi o tą biało-czarną mozaikę - bardzo ładnie się prezentują!





> Cieszę się,że się podobają 
> 
> płytki na wannie to argenta hexa, mam je też przy prysznicu. Na podlodze mam imitację marmuru. Argenta nie jest płytką podłogową a nawet gdyby to nie wiem kto by te fugi czyścił 
> polecam, bo jest śliczna, choć paskudna w układaniu.
> to pochwalę się jeszcze łazienkami  no podobają mi się

----------


## mania_ania

Kjuta świecą się  :yes:  matowe są VIVEsy ZOLA,  dlaczego chcesz matowe?
powiem Ci jak było ze mną. W mieszkaniu teraz mam białe płytki matowe i są super. nic a nic nie znać zacieków, w utrzymaniu genialne!
Cegiełki chciałam w którejś łazience od zawsze, no i tak się łamałam mat czy połysk. Aż w końcu trafiłam do lekarza, który w łazience miał właśnie matowe VIVesy i... kurcze brzydko to wyglądało. to nie było to! nie miały tej elegancji. Wiem, ze pewnie w połysku będzie znać ślady po wodzie, więc dlatego zrobiłam je w dolnej łazience, tam rzadziej będzie użytkowany prysznic  :big lol:  w każdym razie, dobrze żebyś zobaczyła całą łazienkę w matowych na żywo. 
a i widziałam Twoje okna, są piękne!

 Szym12 - dziękuję  :smile:  to vives terrades grafito 20x20cm

----------


## PaniKasia

kuchnia nadal czeka na dokończenie, podobno sroda -czwartek no zobaczymy, już mnie ci ludzie denerwują na każdy tel do salonu słyszę ze
" nie wiem o co chodzi bo wróciałam/wróciełem z urlopu/zwolnienia, oddzwonimy," oczywiście sama muszę dzwonić ponownie, słyszę że wina leży po stronie kamieniarza -nie zdążyli z blatem, dzwonie do kamieniarza -blat gotowy do odebrania w każdej chwili. Kłamią, ściemniają chora matka, chory monter, epidemia eboli no luuudzie, mój 6 latek lepiej lepiej rozwiązuje problemy niż oni, a niby taka poważna firma. Eh.
Cegiełki widzę nadal na topie, też mamy mugaty w głównej łazience ale kupiliśmy drugi gat. ja tam żadnych wad nie dostrzegłam, a w małej łazience mamy cegiełki tylko o takiej lekko falistej nieregularnej fakturze no name wiec nawet zdjecia nie mam ale prezentują się zacnie, wszystko w połysku, ale ja tam lubie błysk :big grin:  :big lol: 
*Kjuta* u nas kanalizacji w ogóle nie ma bo ciągle coś i w końcu mamy szambo :sad:  ale ceny podobno mogą być bolesne

----------


## pepa

odnośnie płytek/cegiełek - polecam błyszczące ,miałam takie w swojej ....kuchni,czyli miejscu dosyć mocno eksploatowanym i nie zamieniłabym na żadne inne.
Były białe+brązowa fuga,bardzo łatwo i szybko się czyściło :smile: 

We wtorek mieliśmy montaż okien i panikę ,bo za nic moje oko nie chciało dojrzeć -nie śmiejcie się- ...3x szyby....
W weekend -elektryk ,
Bocianki co sądzicie o czarnych bateriach ?????

----------


## Wszamanka

> Bocianki co sądzicie o czarnych bateriach ?????


sądzę że są trudne w utrzymaniu  :wink:  widoczne kropelki wody, kamień... Ale wiesz, nigdy nie miałam więc to tylko takie moje "wydajemisię". A wizualnie to jak każde, jak pasują do reszty, to mogą być bardzo ładne, jak stylistycznie są zupełnie inne otoczenia, to nawet najładniejsze będą źle wyglądały.

----------


## mania_ania

> Bocianki co sądzicie o czarnych bateriach ?????


myślę, że są piękne  :smile:  planowałam w jednej łazience, ale niestety cenowo mnie odstraszyły, nie te do umywalki co pod prysznic, bo chciałam całość. kamieniem bym się nie przejmowała. na moich zwykłych w mieszkaniu widać baaardzo! i okropnie to wygląda  :smile:  pomimo że baterie chromowane,  więc po prostu przecieram jak mi przeszkadza i tyle. Podejrzewam, że przy czarnych będzie podobnie. 
A może kiedyś założysz sobie zmiękczacz do wody? podobno wtedy w ogóle nia ma kamienia. Tylko musisz przewidzieć taką ewentualność przy instalacjach, bo zmiękczacz potrzebuje dostępu do prądu gdzieś przy wodzie w kotłowni. 
jesteś gotowa na elektryka? ja się jakoś bardzo stresowałam, nie wiem dlaczego. bałam sie że o czymś zapomnę, nie pomyślę i potem będzie za późno  :smile:

----------


## domeldoom

A ja jak pisałem zacząłem w 2015  :Smile: 
teraz wygląda tak:

http://www.tesla.mojabudowa.pl/

Cel: przeprowadzka w tym roku, trzymajcie kciuki.

----------


## jerrry1

*domeldoom*  trzymam kciuki
Ja mam taki sam cel  :smile:

----------


## Ana_

Mania_ania a ta imitacja marmuru to można wiedzieć jaka firma i ile płaciłaś?

----------


## mania_ania

Ana przepraszam, ze dopiero teraz odpowiadam, ale jesteśmy już na końcówce i prace przyspieszają  :smile:  na nic nie ma czasu, dzieci chorują i tak o!
gres to MARAZZI CERAMICA EVOLUTIONMARBLE CALACATTA 60x60 
płaciłam 156,85zł/m2
brałam je też do obudowy kominka tylko w wielkości 120x60 
pozdrawiam!




> Mania_ania a ta imitacja marmuru to można wiedzieć jaka firma i ile płaciłaś?

----------


## Ana_

Mania_ania dziękuje :smile:  a powiesz mi jeszcze czy one na żywo są białe czy bardziej wpadają w beż? Blaty będziemy mieć z białego marmuru, a większość tych co   oglądałam wpadają w beż. ps. na zdjęciu widziałam, że daliście je też pod prysznic, mają porowatą fakturę czy są gładkie, bo ostatnio, pan w sklepie z ceramiką odradził mi kładzenie dużych płytek w miejscu gdzie będzie prysznic, bo stwierdził, że będzie strasznie ślisko, polecał brodzik albo mozaikę, a chciałam jednoloitą podłogę.

----------


## Bejaro

Całkiem białe marmuropodobne są 

Casalgrandepadane marmoker


http://www.casalgrandepadana.it/prod...toker/marmoker

Kolor statuario grigo,

----------


## letniowoc

Przyłączam się i ja do chętnych na przeprowadzkę w 2016 r.  :big grin: 

Podkrakowskie bocianki macie namiary na jakąś firmę/osobę od balustrad do balkonów francuskich? Interesują nas balustrady proste, nowoczesne i w przystępnej cenie. Możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## Wszamanka

A mam takie pytanie- czy żeby zrobić odbiór budynku do użytku (czy jak to się tam fachowo nazywa) to balkony muszą mieć balustrady? Mam taki problem, że mój dom stoi w obszarze ochrony konserwatorskiej, i konserwator zabytków pokreślił mi na projekcie moje barierki i zamiast prostych poziomych muszę zrobić skrzyżowane, takie iksy X. I się zastanawiam czy mogę oddać budynek  bez barierek a później już po ewentualnych kontrolach zrobić je takie jakie chcę?

----------


## jerrry1

Wydaje mi się że barierki muszą być.

----------


## ktosiek

Jak odbierałem dom to barierki były prawie najważniejsze, o to pytali od razu. Na zdjęciu z certyfikatu energetyczego sprawdzali.

Edit: nie wiem czy teraz jeszce obowiązuje ten Certyfika. A teraz zauważyłem że kolega z Biłgoraja, ja też pozdro.

----------


## jerrry1

Pozdrawiam, pozdrawiam  :welcome:

----------


## mania_ania

> Mania_ania dziękuje a powiesz mi jeszcze czy one na żywo są białe czy bardziej wpadają w beż? .


moim zdaniem są białe, też mi na tym zależalo. Płytki na ścianach i fugi są białe i wszystko wygląda ok. Nie są polerowane na wysoki połysk, są bardziej matowe, a naet mają takie delikatne jakby wgniecenia, które zauważyłam dopiero pod światło. Myślę, ze po to aby jak najlepiej imitować kamień. Na gresie betonopodobnym jest tak samo  :smile:

----------


## mania_ania

> A mam takie pytanie- czy żeby zrobić odbiór budynku do użytku (czy jak to się tam fachowo nazywa) to balkony muszą mieć balustrady?


jeżeli kierownik budowy zgodzi się podpisać wszystkie papiery bez barierek to nie muszą  :smile: . Rzadko kiedy przyjeżdża kontrola na miejsce, ale zdaża się to.
U mnie jednak kierownik się nie zgodził i nie znam nikogo, kto zgłosił dom do odbioru bez barierek. Próbowałam się tłumaczyć, ze na górze mam klamki z kluczykiem, w pewnym sensie przekonało to kierownika, ale powiedział, ze jak przyjedzie kontrola i nikogo nie będzie, to po prostu zobaczą że barierek brak i nie odbiorą, nie będę się zastanawiać/dopytywać czy jest jakieś inne zabezpieczenie.
też mnie to męczy, bo kasy brak a barierki 6tys.  :bash:

----------


## ktosiek

Witam, witam, nie odzywałem się ale przeglądam regularnie wątki 2015 i 2016. Jestem spadochroniarzem  :wink:  w tym roku w końcu zamieszkam, więc czytam co tam się teraz dzieje.
Dom już gotowy praktycznie, czekał na właścicieli żeby w nim zamieszkali.

----------


## PaniKasia

Cieszę się, że nie mam balkonów i barierek 6 tys na końcu budowy toż to istna katastrofa dla nadszarpniętego już budżetu :eek: , u nas też dom gotowy czeka na przeprowadzkę tylko jakoś ciągle czasu brak, natłok pracy, epidemia ospy u dzieci i tak wiecznie coś, odwlekamy z jednego weekendu na kolejny. Zaczynamy się grodzić i rozglądamy się za kostką brukową oraz bramą wjazdową.

----------


## m*kasia

Przeprowadzka tam, przeprowadzka tu, a my dalej walczymy   :wink: 

Pierwsza łopata wbita dokładnie rok temu, w słoneczny majowy dzień.
Po 365 dniach cięzkiej samodzielnej pracy w dwuosobowym zespole składającym sie z inwestorki ogrodniczki i inwestora handlowca udało się ulepić taką oto budkę  :wink:  Jedyna ekipa jaka zawitała na nasz plac budowy ro panowie odpowiedzilani za dach, cała reszta zrobiona naszymi ręcami po godzinach  :wink: 

Dobrze, że rok temu nikt nam nie powiedział, że nie damy rady, bo a nuż byśmy uwierzyli i zawrócili z obranej przez nas drogi  :big grin: 
Wszystkim bociankom 2015 życzę udanych przeprowadzek, a ja niecierpliwie czekam na rok 2017  :wink:

----------


## asolt

> ....Jedyna ekipa jaka zawitała na nasz plac budowy ro panowie odpowiedzilani za dach, cała reszta zrobiona naszymi ręcami po godzinach


Pogratulowac samodzielnego montażu okien, bardzo mało sie kto na niego decyduje. Czy gwarancja na okna obowiazuje w przypadku samodzielnego montazu?

----------


## m*kasia

> Pogratulowac samodzielnego montażu okien, bardzo mało sie kto na niego decyduje. Czy gwarancja na okna obowiazuje w przypadku samodzielnego montazu?


Oczywiście muszę sprostować, okna zakładała nam firma, bo właśnie o gwarancję chodziło  :wink:  czyli suma summarum dwie ekipy  :smile:

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

jejku szacun  :smile: 
calkiem niezle Wam ta budka wyszla  :big grin: 

my już na finiszu, nadal nie mamy gazomierza i gazu, muszę zadzwonić do gazownico oni tam knują bo do dwóch tygodni od podpisania umowy gazomierz miał być

mamy już gładzie, płytki na ścianie w kuchni i właśnie się lazienka "robi"
chcemy zamieszkać pod koniec czerwca, łopata wbita na początk lipca 2015.

----------


## kjuta

co tam bocianki ? wszyscy się przeprowadzili i nie mają czasu pisać ?
zostałam ostatnia ?
u mnie dopiero instalacje wewnątrz zrobione, po weekendzie wylewki i to tyle na ten rok
w przyszłym chcę docieplić strych, zrobić strop nad piętrem, sufity podwieszane i być może docieplenie z zewnątrz, realnie patrzę to chyba rok 2018 będzie rokiem wykończeniówki  :roll eyes:  a może nawet 2019 - oby nie  :wink: 

jak macie obwody podłogówki zrobione ? co ile cm odstępu ? 

buziaki!

----------


## cob_ra

Do przeprowadzki rok, może mniej może więcej. Nie myślę o tym, robimy na ile nam kieszeń pozwala bez pośpiechu.
Obwody nie pamiętam, ale odległości 10-15cm.

----------


## dropsec

> Próbowałam się tłumaczyć, ze na górze mam klamki z kluczykiem, w pewnym sensie przekonało to kierownika, ale powiedział, ze jak przyjedzie kontrola i nikogo nie będzie, to po prostu zobaczą że barierek brak i nie odbiorą, nie będę się zastanawiać/dopytywać czy jest jakieś inne zabezpieczenie.
> też mnie to męczy, bo kasy brak a barierki 6tys.


Ja zrobiłem sam, kup profile stalowe (po 6 zł /mb) - daj do pospawania, potem do ocynkowania i malowania proszkowego - gotowe, moje na 3 okna wyszły 450 zł  :smile: 
Efekt ? jak ponizej, co prawda są schowane, ale można je było zamontować też na elewacjij:

----------


## mania_ania

> Ja zrobiłem sam, kup profile stalowe (po 6 zł /mb) - daj do pospawania, potem do ocynkowania i malowania proszkowego - gotowe, moje na 3 okna wyszły 450 zł 
> Efekt ? jak ponizej, co prawda są schowane, ale można je było zamontować też na elewacjij:


piękna bryła domu!

u mniebarierki już na szczęcie na miejscu, dom odebrany, mieszkamy od 14 maja  :smile: 
pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim wytrwałości i siły, bo przyznam, ze te 18 miesięcy budowy ciężko przeżyliśmy całą rodziną.

----------


## cob_ra

Dziś dzwoniła kierudka, już ma papiery z nadzoru i jutro spotykamy się na odbiór.

----------

